# MaxPass / Digital Fastpass - Discussion Thread



## foohpah

I remember reading a few months ago that DL was getting MaxPass which would be a faster way to get your Fastpasses for around $10/day per person.  I am going to be there solo in early May and since it is just me for $10 it seemed like it might be worth trying.  Anyone heard any rumors about when this might start?


----------



## mom2rtk

It sure has been quiet, hasn't it? I did see photos of the TSMM fastpass machines, so it is moving along.

Does anyone know when the Matterhorn is supposed to reopen? I'm wondering if they'll time it with that.


----------



## Disney Dider

Matterhorn reopens April 28


----------



## GatorChris

It should be just around the corner. When we were there at the end of Feb/early March, we saw the MaxiPass posts go in. They weren't there on Wednesday, but by Friday they were there at rides like Space Mt and Splash Mt. At least, that's what I remember. 

I'm really hoping they ditch the idea of charging for this. It's such a lame stick-it-to-you move by the execs.


----------



## Nonsuch

mom2rtk said:


> ...Does anyone know when the Matterhorn is supposed to reopen? I'm wondering if they'll time it with that.





Disney Dider said:


> Matterhorn reopens April 28


The initial MaxPass announcement featured Matterhorn and Toy Story, so it is likely the system will go "live" after Matterhorn reopens.  The MaxPass poles at the FastPass entrances have been installed at most (perhaps all) attractions.


----------



## foohpah

Nonsuch said:


> The initial MaxPass announcement featured Matterhorn and Toy Story, so it is likely the system will go "live" after Matterhorn reopens.  The MaxPass poles at the FastPass entrances have been installed at most (perhaps all) attractions.



I arrive on 4/30 so if that is true I might be there just about the time they introduce it.  As with all Disney tech rollouts that does not bode well.


----------



## helenb

Any word on this being implemented? I'm surprised not to see more threads about it.


----------



## figment_jii

There hasn't been any additional information released lately.  Once they announce something, I'm sure they'll be a lot of discussions/threads, but at this point, we're still all working off the limited information that was previously released.


----------



## pmaurer74

I am watching closely since we arrive Saturday. I heard June 1 so i guess we will find out very soon if that is true!


----------



## trishadono

pmaurer74 said:


> I am watching closely since we arrive Saturday. I heard June 1 so i guess we will find out very soon if that is true!


We had our first  dl trip last year and loved it. WDW is great but like you after many times it was so cool to have so many new rides and stuff. 

I arrive 6/15 and am hoping for max pass. Last year I really didn't enjoy running for the fast passes lol. Why does mom have to work on vacation?!


----------



## helenb

So theoretically this will be available tomorrow?


----------



## Winnowill

helenb said:


> So theoretically this will be available tomorrow?


We don't know! Disney has been maddeningly silent about this.


----------



## bluegrizzlies1

Just asked a cast member at the wait times if it starting tomorrow its not happening tomorrow she said

They haven't said anything but she knows it's not tomorrow


----------



## arichau

IMO if they don't give people at least a weeks warning I think they have botched the rolling out of this. I don't think many people would want to figure out something new mid-trip with no warning. I'm sure some people are wanting it ASAP - so for them the sooner the better. And I guess a lot of people don't plan much at all and wouldn't hear about it even with warning? I know I like to stay on top of things - but I'm guessing I'm in the minority (but not for anyone reading this LOL). But I hope they give us SOME warning.


----------



## Mamato4boys

Does anyone know whether or not you can add this to only some days of a ticket?  We are a family of 6, so paying for all 5 days of MaxPass is out of our budget.  But if we could add it to only a couple of days of our passes, we might use it a couple of days and make sure we take advantage of the photopass included in those days.


----------



## Disney_Alli

Mamato4boys said:


> Does anyone know whether or not you can add this to only some days of a ticket?  We are a family of 6, so paying for all 5 days of MaxPass is out of our budget.  But if we could add it to only a couple of days of our passes, we might use it a couple of days and make sure we take advantage of the photopass included in those days.



Probably but honestly at this point we know nothing more than was mentioned in the initial announcement which really wasn't very much.


----------



## Queen of the WDW Scene

It's a bit annoying to me that they drop MAXPASS on us and then months go by with no start date announcement. 

I'm set to purchase my DL tickets from a 3rd party soon and I'd like to know how to add MAXPASS if it becomes available by the last week in June. 

If its happening soon they really need to give more complete details about it and a start date. 

Ugh sorry just felt the need to vent about it.


----------



## StormyCA

This is *unsubstantiated rumour* via a DL attractions CM so take it for what it's worth.  _Supposedly_ MaxPass will have the ability to be added on a day by day basis. Apparently you'll be able to select 'activate' via the app at any point during the day for that day.  Again, this is just *rumour.*


----------



## BadPinkTink

on maxi pass watch, 18 days until Im in the park . I really dont want it, no interest in it so I hope they start it AFTER my trip


----------



## lalasmama

StormyCA said:


> This is *unsubstantiated rumour* via a DL attractions CM so take it for what it's worth.  _Supposedly_ MaxPass will have the ability to be added on a day by day basis. Apparently you'll be able to select 'activate' via the app at any point during the day for that day.  Again, this is just *rumour.*


Honestly, I think this sounds pretty reasonable as far as a rumor goes  It would need to have a by-the-day option for people only spending 1 day in the parks, so having to buy/activate daily, at least in the beginning makes sense. I'm hoping there will be a "more days, more discount" option, like they do for entrance tickets/passes.


----------



## DLgal

StormyCA said:


> This is *unsubstantiated rumour* via a DL attractions CM so take it for what it's worth.  _Supposedly_ MaxPass will have the ability to be added on a day by day basis. Apparently you'll be able to select 'activate' via the app at any point during the day for that day.  Again, this is just *rumour.*



How else would it be done? Most people are only day guests...


----------



## DLgal

I have heard WiFi reliability is still very spotty in the parks. I assume they are trying to get that working 100% before they roll out MaxPass.


----------



## losfp

DLgal said:


> I have heard WiFi reliability is still very spotty in the parks. I assume they are trying to get that working 100% before they roll out MaxPass.



That makes a lot of sense.

I'm not really too bothered whether there is MaxPass or not for our trip in September. I just hope that it's either implemented and well bedded down, or not implemented at all. Would hate for it to be active but have massive problems when we go!


----------



## alldiz

losfp said:


> That makes a lot of sense.
> 
> I'm not really too bothered whether there is MaxPass or not for our trip in September. I just hope that it's either implemented and well bedded down, or not implemented at all. Would hate for it to be active but have massive problems when we go!



I hear you we WDW vets and going to DL for the 1st time in July on way to Aulani. I don't want any new fastpass system. I'm trying to readjust my brain to just "old school" fastpass lol.
Don't want to think more and figure out new system LOL and then it dosent work right 
Keri


----------



## maleficent55

BadPinkTink said:


> on maxi pass watch, 18 days until Im in the park . I really dont want it, no interest in it so I hope they start it AFTER my trip



I'm fairly certain no one will be forced to use it. There's speculation that you can still use the FP paper system vs the new electronic system


----------



## StormyCA

DLgal said:


> How else would it be done? Most people are only day guests...



That it would be an 'all or nothing' add on.  You either opted in for all days or for none.


----------



## DLgal

alldiz said:


> I hear you we WDW vets and going to DL for the 1st time in July on way to Aulani. I don't want any new fastpass system. I'm trying to readjust my brain to just "old school" fastpass lol.
> Don't want to think more and figure out new system LOL and then it dosent work right
> Keri



It's not really a new system. It's just an add on that lets you obtain the FP electroncally vs. walking up and using a machine. It saves you the walking, that's all. It operates under the same set of rules as the machines. 

The paper fastpass system won't change.


----------



## HydroGuy

BadPinkTink said:


> on maxi pass watch, 18 days until Im in the park . I really dont want it, no interest in it so I hope they start it AFTER my trip


Hmmm, at first reading this sounded something only of interest to the ladies...


----------



## alldiz

DLgal said:


> It's not really a new system. It's just an add on that lets you obtain the FP electroncally vs. walking up and using a machine. It saves you the walking, that's all. It operates under the same set of rules as the machines.
> 
> The paper fastpass system won't change.


So how do you get the fastpass? Smartphone app?
Thanks
Kerrri


----------



## tlovesdis

alldiz said:


> So how do you get the fastpass? Smartphone app?
> Thanks
> Kerrri



Using the Disneyland app.


----------



## jennilouwho

This has maybe already been mentioned, but I can't find it. I did a search for staying on site July 1-8 and it says the tickets include MaxPass. I know the website isn't always reliable, just thought I would  throw  it out there.


----------



## tlovesdis

jennilouwho said:


> This has maybe already been mentioned, but I can't find it. I did a search for staying on site July 1-8 and it says the tickets include MaxPass. I know the website isn't always reliable, just thought I would  throw  it out there.



Yep!  Just did a search for mid July for DLH and tickets and it includes Max Pass so it must be coming soon!!!


----------



## StormyCA

If they include it for onsite stays and don't increase the price, that would be great.


----------



## twitch

This is also an unsubstantiated rumor from a CM - and we know how those can go.

I was told that the delay had to do with licensing/contract disputes between Disney and whatever company provides the PhotoPass service.


----------



## twodogs

It looks like onsite guests don't have a choice if you buy your tickets as a package with your room:  only option is to have Maxx Pass.  So do we think this means Maxx Pass will be free to onsite guests??  Because for 4 Disney adults, the ticket price is the same if I buy the tickets from Disney directly as just a ticket (no Maxx pass option indicated/offered so far) or if I get them with a room package (Maxx pass included).  I think that's what it means.  I will be happy because we always stay on site and wanted to do Maxx Pass when it opens up, but $40/day was kind of steep.  If this includes Photopass too for onsite guests at no upcharge, then I'm really excited!


----------



## jolinda

It isn't just onsite guests, if you book a Good Neighbor hotel through the Disneyland web site the tickets now say "includes MaxPass". This is for stays starting as early as next week.


----------



## twodogs

So now is it free to all hotel guests and they are just planning on charging locals??  This ought to cause some outrage.  I guess we will just wait and see, as there is literally no information on the DLR site about Maxx Pass that I can find, even when I pretend to put tickets in my cart that include it.


----------



## Queen of the WDW Scene

twodogs said:


> So now is it free to all hotel guests and they are just planning on charging locals??  This ought to cause some outrage.  I guess we will just wait and see, as there is literally no information on the DLR site about Maxx Pass that I can find, even when I pretend to put tickets in my cart that include it.



Well I'm not a local and I did not book my hotel through the Disney website and I am purchasing tickets from a 3rd party so..... clearly they are not giving it to me for free....
I'd compare it to WDW's perks for staying onsite. You're paying a premium to stay at an onsite hotel or to book a package at a good neighbor hotel through the Disney website.


----------



## AC7179

Hmmm. We booked in March amanda are going in August.  We booked through the Disney website staying at PPH and bought tickets through the website.  I wonder if maxpass will be included?


----------



## trishadono

I tried for 6/15-18 and I'm not seeing max pass. I am trying tickets alone or with a room(GCH)both online and app.

What am I missing?


----------



## jolinda

trishadono said:


> I tried for 6/15-18 and I'm not seeing max pass. I am trying tickets alone or with a room(GCH)both online and app.
> 
> What am I missing?



I'm thinking the web site folks didn't know about the delay, and had the info up too soon. Now they've fixed it, but it still tells us something about their plans.


----------



## Kittyskyfish

I just went to book our room for _December 9-17_ at the Disneyland Hotel, and when I try to add park tickets MaxPass is only showing up for 5-day ticket purchases with the Park Hopper option.  It's not offered for the 2-4 day Park Hopper tickets nor the 2-5 day non-hopper tickets.  Just 5-day Park Hopper.  Huh, interesting!

And, this option is only good if you are booking a Disneyland resort room.  I tested the system by trying to book a Good Neighbor hotel (Fairfield) for those same dates and MaxPass does not show up for any ticket option. 

It also isn't showing any option to add MaxPass when just purchasing tickets.  

Of course options are all subject to change and re-change again on Disney's website.


----------



## losfp

Wow, it would be fantastic if it was included with an onsite stay. We rented DVC points to stay at the VGC in September. Fingers crossed.


----------



## twodogs

trishadono said:


> I tried for 6/15-18 and I'm not seeing max pass. I am trying tickets alone or with a room(GCH)both online and app.
> 
> What am I missing?



You're not missing it. They've taken it down since about 4 hours ago. I put a sham reservation for September at GCH in my cart with tickets earlier this evening, and all tickets showed "with Maxx Pass". Just tried the same thing, and Maxx pass is gone from tickets. Boo.


----------



## alldiz

Wow I am staying onsite and I bought my tickets 3rd party. 
I wonder if this will include fastness.
Thanks
kerri


----------



## DLgal

And still no word on annual passes and Max Pass.


----------



## chirurgeon

DLgal said:


> And still no word on annual passes and Max Pass.



I just decided an annual pass would be the way to go for my December trip (why they don't have tickets for more than five days, I don't know.) But as a solo traveler, I was thinking Maxx Pass woul he favorable for me.


----------



## GenGen22

chirurgeon said:


> I just decided an annual pass would be the way to go for my December trip (why they don't have tickets for more than five days, I don't know.) But as a solo traveler, I was thinking Maxx Pass woul he favorable for me.


I'm also waiting on this  my DD20 purchased her AP but I'm still waiting to purchase my AP for our July trip.  We will be there for 5 days so, this would beneficial to us.


----------



## Tmohar

GenGen22 said:


> I'm also waiting on this  my DD20 purchased her AP but I'm still waiting to purchase my AP for our July trip.  We will be there for 5 days so, this would beneficial to us.


Hopefully they will post more info soon!


----------



## StormyCA

DLgal said:


> And still no word on annual passes and Max Pass.




*IF* it's true that MaxPass will be a day to day 'add on' I would assume it would be the same for APs.


----------



## Niltiac

StormyCA said:


> *IF* it's true that MaxPass will be a day to day 'add on' I would assume it would be the same for APs.


I agree that the day to day option will probably be available to AP's, but we still need more info. The announcement blog post said that there would be an option to purchase it for the entire year, and the price for that hasn't been announced as far as I know. There has also been speculation that the upper-tier APs might have a different fee structure, or maybe even have MaxPass included for free, since those passes already have PhotoPass included, which reduces the value of MaxPass for those passholders. The fact that AP prices haven't been announced makes me doubt that the system will be going live in the immediate future.


----------



## VandVsmama

There was a rumor swirling around that it might begin on 6/1. Yesterday (6/3), Max Pass was not operational.


----------



## DLgal

Niltiac said:


> I agree that the day to day option will probably be available to AP's, but we still need more info. The announcement blog post said that there would be an option to purchase it for the entire year, and the price for that hasn't been announced as far as I know. There has also been speculation that the upper-tier APs might have a different fee structure, or maybe even have MaxPass included for free, since those passes already have PhotoPass included, which reduces the value of MaxPass for those passholders. The fact that AP prices haven't been announced makes me doubt that the system will be going live in the immediate future.



Exactly. I have a Signature Pass and already get free PP. I renew late this month and have not heard anything further in regards to Max Pass. I want to know because the rest of my family only has Deluxe Passes and we may want to upgrade them if Max pass will be included in Signatures, rather than paying to add it on (depending on what it will cost, I want to choose the most cost effective option). It would be helpful to have some information about the costs for APs before I renew. Their silence on this matter is maddening.


----------



## Tarheel girl 1975

losfp said:


> That makes a lot of sense.
> 
> I'm not really too bothered whether there is MaxPass or not for our trip in September. I just hope that it's either implemented and well bedded down, or not implemented at all. Would hate for it to be active but have massive problems when we go!



 This is exactly how I feel, although we will be in DL in July. We just bought our tickets from a 3rd party.


----------



## mom2rtk

Tarheel girl 1975 said:


> This is exactly how I feel, although we will be in DL in July. We just bought our tickets from a 3rd party.


I bought tickets from a third party already, and plan to stay onsite. I'll be disappointed if they include it for onsite stays, but assume I can add it if I want. I just have to remind myself I saved a lot of money buying from LMT before the price increase.


----------



## Tarheel girl 1975

mom2rtk said:


> I bought tickets from a third party already, and plan to stay onsite. I'll be disappointed if they include it for onsite stays, but assume I can add it if I want. I just have to remind myself I saved a lot of money buying from LMT before the price increase.



That's where we bought our tickets too. We bought after the price increase , but their prices never changed so we did save a lot of money. I would love to stay at the DLH, but we had to spend so much on airfare that it is not in our budget for this trip.


----------



## alvernon90

Tarheel girl 1975 said:


> We bought after the price increase , but their prices never changed so we did save a lot of money.



So that's what happened! I also purchased our tickets for July from LMT, but first I checked out other discount sellers.  The LMT tickets were WAY cheaper than any other source. It actually made me nervous, because it seemed too good to be true. But I know LMT has a fantastic reputation on these boards so I went ahead and made the purchase.  Now I know why they were so much cheaper than anywhere else. Thanks!


----------



## Mome Rath

What's the chances that if we buy from a third party seller, that we could add MP if it actually happens before our trip (July 9th)?  I know no one really knows, but I was curious if there has been anything similar in the past?


----------



## SkaBerrieCake

I think if you can add on MP regardless of where you buy your tickets. It sounds like they'll only be included on certain tickets/packages (if at all). 

We're staying onsite in October but we booked the hotel without tickets (TA rate) I'm hopeful that we MP will be included on the 5 day park hoppers! Waiting to purchase them. Not sure I want to shell out $200 for the 4 of us for the trip. Will have to see how crowded and crazy it will be (Oct 7-13th)


----------



## crazycatlady

We are at Disneyland now.  A CM told us maxpass was starting June 22nd.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

crazycatlady said:


> We are at Disneyland now.  A CM told us maxpass was starting June 22nd.



The day we leave to come home. I'm actually relieved we're not going to be trying to figure this out mid trip. 

Although the question still remains whether they'll be adding for free to higher tier APs.


----------



## RobertaMomof2

crazycatlady said:


> We are at Disneyland now.  A CM told us maxpass was starting June 22nd.



Ugh, our one and only day in the parks will be the 25th...  I guess I will need to figure this out the 23rd or 24th so I can add it the 25th...


----------



## Linkura

crazycatlady said:


> We are at Disneyland now.  A CM told us maxpass was starting June 22nd.


So hoping this is true!!


----------



## pmaurer74

I was talking to a CM today about it and said the next 2-3 weeks. They were testing PeterPan's Flight for a possible FP but unknown if they will be doing it.


----------



## agamble

pmaurer74 said:


> I was talking to a CM today about it and said the next 2-3 weeks. They were testing PeterPan's Flight for a possible FP but unknown if they will be doing it.



I know a lot of people do not want FP on Peter Pan, but I would LOVE it. We ride this so seldom because we just can't/won't wait 50 minutes to ride. But if I could have a FP, I would be more likely to ride it. Especially since we often don't pull any FP on the mornings we head straight to Fantasyland as we know we're spending our first 2-3 hours hanging out in Fantasyland and Toon Town. However, I do see that crowding could be an issue. Many people thought they would be expanding the queue into the old Heraldry shop, but instead it became another shop.


----------



## Linkura

agamble said:


> I know a lot of people do not want FP on Peter Pan, but I would LOVE it. We ride this so seldom because we just can't/won't wait 50 minutes to ride. But if I could have a FP, I would be more likely to ride it. Especially since we often don't pull any FP on the mornings we head straight to Fantasyland as we know we're spending our first 2-3 hours hanging out in Fantasyland and Toon Town. However, I do see that crowding could be an issue. Many people thought they would be expanding the queue into the old Heraldry shop, but instead it became another shop.


Agreed. We're skipping it on our DLR trip due to the long lines. If it gets FP, then we'd likely ride it. The standby line is already prohibitively long, so I personally don't think people should care if it increases standby waits.


----------



## mom2rtk

agamble said:


> I know a lot of people do not want FP on Peter Pan, but I would LOVE it. We ride this so seldom because we just can't/won't wait 50 minutes to ride. But if I could have a FP, I would be more likely to ride it. Especially since we often don't pull any FP on the mornings we head straight to Fantasyland as we know we're spending our first 2-3 hours hanging out in Fantasyland and Toon Town. However, I do see that crowding could be an issue. Many people thought they would be expanding the queue into the old Heraldry shop, but instead it became another shop.


I'm in the same boat. We skip it on many trips just because we don't want to fight the crowds running at rope drop. And we never want to wait 45 minutes late. So I'd  like to see it have FP. But my fear is that if they add it there, they'll decide to add it somewhere else, then somewhere else, then pretty soon it's WDW all over again where there's nothing left without FP. So if that's where it would go, no thank you. If they add it to just that, I'd be quite happy with it.


----------



## tiggeroo42

I saw on DL Daily today that a CM told Casey June 15th. From what she described in her blog post, the CM went "on the record" with that date. It's on their schedule.


----------



## BriannaRuth

mom2rtk said:


> I'm in the same boat. We skip it on many trips just because we don't want to fight the crowds running at rope drop. And we never want to wait 45 minutes late. So I'd  like to see it have FP. But my fear is that if they add it there, they'll decide to add it somewhere else, then somewhere else, then pretty soon it's WDW all over again where there's nothing left without FP. So if that's where it would go, no thank you. If they add it to just that, I'd be quite happy with it.



I'm with you on being afraid they're trying to make it like WDW with too many FPs.  PP wouldn't be bad, but the day they put FP on Pirates will be a very sad day indeed.


----------



## Tmohar

tiggeroo42 said:


> I saw on DL Daily today that a CM told Casey June 15th. From what she described in her blog post, the CM went "on the record" with that date. It's on their schedule.


What's on their schedule?? The Disney site?


----------



## tiggeroo42

Tmohar said:


> What's on their schedule?? The Disney site?



The CM told Casey it was on their CM schedule to start June 15th.


----------



## NOLA_Tink

Can't wait to read about MaxxPass experiences! I'm quite relieved that it's debuting a few months before we get there so any kinks can be worked out & strategies can be shared. However, I'm sure it will be smooth in the beginning.



BriannaRuth said:


> I'm with you on being afraid they're trying to make it like WDW with too many FPs.  PP wouldn't be bad, but the day they put FP on Pirates will be a very sad day indeed.


Why do people not want FP on Pirates? I've never heard that before (because I'm usually on the WDW boards) and I'd love to hear your perspective about this.


----------



## mom2rtk

NOLA_Tink said:


> Can't wait to read about MaxxPass experiences! I'm quite relieved that it's debuting a few months before we get there so any kinks can be worked out & strategies can be shared. However, I'm sure it will be smooth in the beginning.
> 
> 
> Why do people not want FP on Pirates? I've never heard that before (because I'm usually on the WDW boards) and I'd love to hear your perspective about this.



Any time you add FP to an attraction, the standby line slows down. It has to because a major part of its capacity is then taken up feeding in all the FP people. Sure you can get a FP, but what if you are are holding a FP for Space? Then intended to get one for Matterhorn because that standby line moves so slow now after FP is added. What about Peter Pan? When are you going to squeeze that in? Sure you can go standby, but with every attraction that adds FP, it's just a slower moving standby line and less opportunities to be spontaneous without a very long wait. All sorts of attractions at WDW now need FP and they never used to have a long wait at all.

Plus, if MaxPass takes off, fastpasses will disappear sooner in the day, and then you're stuck with only standby as an option, but it's not the old standby, it's the new and "improved" standby with more than half of the ride's daily capacity prioritized for FP.


----------



## Tmohar

tiggeroo42 said:


> The CM told Casey it was on their CM schedule to start June 15th.


Gotchya.  Thank you


----------



## Winnowill

Hmm. Our last day is the 16th. I might shell out for it for two days if that's all it is. It would only be $60 for the three of us.


----------



## GenGen22

tiggeroo42 said:


> The CM told Casey it was on their CM schedule to start June 15th.


I sure hope so as we are there July 13th!


----------



## agamble

tiggeroo42 said:


> The CM told Casey it was on their CM schedule to start June 15th.



Oh please, please, please. I really want the ability to do a one day photopass for $10. I'm still curious how they will market this to APs.

ETA: Do you have a link? I checked her website and her Facebook but I didn't see it.


----------



## tiggeroo42

agamble said:


> Oh please, please, please. I really want the ability to do a one day photopass for $10. I'm still curious how they will market this to APs.
> 
> ETA: Do you have a link? I checked her website and her Facebook but I didn't see it.


[GALLERY=][/GALLERY] 

It was on her blog from this morning. I can't link it, but I'll try to post this screenshot.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Linkura said:


> Agreed. We're skipping it on our DLR trip due to the long lines. If it gets FP, then we'd likely ride it. The standby line is already prohibitively long, so I personally don't think people should care if it increases standby waits.



One more option for PP is to make it your last ride of the night. As long as you are in line before park closing, the CMs will allow you to ride. It can be a magical experience to end the day with PP, exit to a closed park, and take your time enjoying Main Street as you leave DL.


----------



## BriannaRuth

NOLA_Tink said:


> Why do people not want FP on Pirates? I've never heard that before (because I'm usually on the WDW boards) and I'd love to hear your perspective about this.



Because right now there are large sections of the day that you can practically walk on Pirates, or wait for under 20 minutes.  Yes, you have to avoid it during prime time, but other than that it's pretty easy to ride.  If they add FP, lots of that previously free time will be taken up by guests returning during their FP window, making it a longer wait if you don't have the FP.  And if you now have to get a FP just to ride Pirates, that takes up a FP that might have been used for something that really *needs* FP, like Space, for something that really shouldn't need one.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

tiggeroo42 said:


> The CM told Casey it was on their CM schedule to start June 15th.



I sure hope they make an announcement soon then! Especially what their plan is regarding APs. Given the two dates given in this thread, it's either the day we get there or the day we leave! Would be nice to know if we'll need to plan/adjust for this.


----------



## trishadono

tiggeroo42 said:


> [GALLERY=][/GALLERY]
> 
> It was on her blog from this morning. I can't link it, but I'll try to post this screenshot.


Keeping my fingers crossed we arrive the 15th, although after park close. That gives one day for them to try it and be ready for me in the morning on the 16th! 

Last year was my first dl trip. Running for passes we had 20,000 steps a day. I really do t need that many!

However we will have a great time either way. We are going to Disneyland !!! Right?


----------



## sunryzez

I hope it is not starting the 15th. It is our first trip to DisneyLand and I know they are already doing major reconstruction on hotel that I am worried about. I feel like if they are doing it on the 15th they would of announced it already...I would hate to find out a a day or two before and have to try to scramble figuring out plans all over! We are a family of 6 so it would not be cheap but I would buy it if there was not other way to get a fast pass......


----------



## Niltiac

sunryzez said:


> We are a family of 6 so it would not be cheap but I would buy it if there was not other way to get a fast pass......


I believe they have already officially said that regular paper FP will still be available for free.


----------



## Mome Rath

sunryzez said:


> I hope it is not starting the 15th. It is our first trip to DisneyLand and I know they are already doing major reconstruction on hotel that I am worried about. I feel like if they are doing it on the 15th they would of announced it already...I would hate to find out a a day or two before and have to try to scramble figuring out plans all over! We are a family of 6 so it would not be cheap but I would buy it if there was not other way to get a fast pass......



What their plan appears to be is to leave the paper FP's in place.  What is speculated is that if the MaxPass draws from the same "pool" as the paper FP's then the paper FP's will run out sooner... I would guess that would impact the more popular rides first, such as Guardians.


----------



## Khokhonutt

Mome Rath said:


> What their plan appears to be is to leave the paper FP's in place.  What is speculated is that if the MaxPass draws from the same "pool" as the paper FP's then the paper FP's will run out sooner... I would guess that would impact the more popular rides first, such as Guardians.



But isn't the only real difference between maxpass and paper fastpass (aside from the photopass option) the method you pull and utilize the fastpass? I.E. you're either pulling a paper fastpass and handing it in when you ride or you're pulling an electronic fastpass and having them scan your phone when you ride. With that in mind, the only advantage is the ability to pull said fastpass from anywhere in the park. All the rest of the same rules would apply. With that in mind, I'm not sure I understand why maxpass would deplete the pool of fastpasses significantly faster. Sure, I could pull a Guardians FP from DL, but then I still have to wait on either my return time or 2 hours to pull another fastpass. I could certainly be wrong, but it seems to me the biggest advantage with maxpass is the efficiency in pulling the FP, not the quantity of FPs I can hold. Oh and the photopass part.


----------



## mom2rtk

Khokhonutt said:


> But isn't the only real difference between maxpass and paper fastpass (aside from the photopass option) the method you pull and utilize the fastpass? I.E. you're either pulling a paper fastpass and handing it in when you ride or you're pulling an electronic fastpass and having them scan your phone when you ride. With that in mind, the only advantage is the ability to pull said fastpass from anywhere in the park. All the rest of the same rules would apply. With that in mind, I'm not sure I understand why maxpass would deplete the pool of fastpasses significantly faster. Sure, I could pull a Guardians FP from DL, but then I still have to wait on either my return time or 2 hours to pull another fastpass. I could certainly be wrong, but it seems to me the biggest advantage with maxpass is the efficiency in pulling the FP, not the quantity of FPs I can hold. Oh and the photopass part.


Anything that is easier to use gets used more.


----------



## Mome Rath

Yes, it would get used more, and faster, since there is less walking time involved in getting the FP, perhaps only a few minutes but if you have a wave of people "pulling" FP's via MaxPass in the mornings, it would decrease the pool faster, as it cuts walking time _and_ line time getting a FP at popular attractions.  I can only say from my POV, I don't like paper FP's for precisely the "running" reason, so I'm much more likely to pull a FP on my phone, where normally I would hardly ever bother, except for one in the morning on the way somewhere.


----------



## mom2rtk

It's going to be fascinating to watch. Once it hits critical mass (maybe with the addition of some APs?) will the system be able to handle everyone hitting it at once at rope drop? Can you picture when Star Wars Land opens? Everyone on Main Street will be stopped in their tracks looking down at their phones.


----------



## Davin_Felth

mom2rtk said:


> Anything that is easier to used gets used more.


Exactly.  There's been plenty of times where I did not get a new fastpass right as I was eligible.  With the MaxPass, while I'm standing in a line or eating a meal I'll be able to get a new one the moment I'm eligible again.  I'm sure this is going to cause fast passes to run out quicker.


----------



## mom2rtk

Davin_Felth said:


> Exactly.  There's been plenty of times where I did not get a new fastpass right as I was eligible.  With the MaxPass, while I'm standing in a line or eating a meal I'll be able to get a new one the moment I'm eligible again.  I'm sure this is going to cause fast passes to run out quicker.


Same here. And if I'm paying for it, I'm far more likely to pay attention to the clock and be trying to maximize my use to get my value out of it.


----------



## DLRExpert

Talking with a few CM in the last few weeks, this definitely something they are not looking forward to. Here are a couple of things I heard while talking with them.

- The majority of the current guests who visit the parks do not know how to use the current FP as it is. It's going to be even worse trying to explain it to guests via their phones.

- Trying to explain to the guest that has paid $40 for their entire family that the FP they want isn't available. Either due to the attraction being down or they have sold out for the day. How will Disney inform guests that show up at 12pm that the FP attraction they want is sold out before they spend money on this feature?


----------



## mom2rtk

DLRExpert said:


> Talking with a few CM in the last few weeks, this definitely something they are not looking forward to. Here are a couple of things I heard while talking with them.
> 
> - The majority of the current guests who visit the parks do not know how to use the current FP as it is. It's going to be even worse trying to explain it to guests via their phones.
> 
> - Trying to explain to the guest that has paid $40 for their entire family that the FP they want isn't available. Either due to the attraction being down or they have sold out for the day. How will Disney inform guests that show up at 12pm that the FP attraction they want is sold out before they spend money on this feature?


Valid points. People at WDW enter the parks with FPs sold out, but at least they didn't pay extra for it.


----------



## agamble

I would hope they offer printed literature (paper or digital) on what the pass entails for those who are buying it. I also can't believe that half the guests don't know how to use FP. Yes, I am sure a ton of people show up not knowing. But half? Yeah right! Half the guests in the year are AP holders probably. And another huge majority have been on a previous trip or two to at least one Disney park.


----------



## Linkura

theluckyrabbit said:


> One more option for PP is to make it your last ride of the night. As long as you are in line before park closing, the CMs will allow you to ride. It can be a magical experience to end the day with PP, exit to a closed park, and take your time enjoying Main Street as you leave DL.


Unfortunately we're from the East Coast, so I can't imagine us staying up that late. But not a bad tip!


----------



## Barbanellie

Khokhonutt said:


> But isn't the only real difference between maxpass and paper fastpass (aside from the photopass option) the method you pull and utilize the fastpass? I.E. you're either pulling a paper fastpass and handing it in when you ride or you're pulling an electronic fastpass and having them scan your phone when you ride. With that in mind, the only advantage is the ability to pull said fastpass from anywhere in the park. All the rest of the same rules would apply. With that in mind, I'm not sure I understand why maxpass would deplete the pool of fastpasses significantly faster. Sure, I could pull a Guardians FP from DL, but then I still have to wait on either my return time or 2 hours to pull another fastpass. I could certainly be wrong, but it seems to me the biggest advantage with maxpass is the efficiency in pulling the FP, not the quantity of FPs I can hold. Oh and the photopass part.



Well, this is just my opinion, I've never experienced "Legacy" FP at WDW, and haven't been to DL yet (but soon!), but I think it's exactly in the efficiency of MP that it will reduce the quantity for the paper FP.  I'm going to use bogus numbers to make it easier to picture, and let's imagine each individual pullsjust one FP.

Let's say, right now, 100 people walk into the park at rope drop and head to the FP machine for an attraction.  Person 1 gets to the machine, puts in their ticket, gets a paper FP for timeslot 1, and walks away.  Person 2 then walks up and gets timeslot 2, etc.  This takes a certain amount of time before person 100 gets to the front to put their ticket into the machine and gets a FP for timeslot 100.

With MP, if those same 100 people walk to the same attraction at rope drop, you could also have 50 other people who have paid for MP and are using the app to get FP at the same time.  By the time person 1 reaches the machine to pull out the paper fast pass, maybe 10 people of the MP group have snagged one on their phone? So the walking person gets timeslot 11. When person 2 enters their ticket into the machine, maybe another 10 of the FP group pulled theirs, so walking person 2 is now up to timeslot 22.  

While the same total number of FP will get distributed throughout the day, since multiple people can pull FP on their phones at the same time, FPs will run out faster.  Unless Disney has somehow hired a tech genius and only a certain amount of FPs will be available through the app (from my example above, say only timeslots 5-10-15-20... are available through the app, and all other time slots are in the paper machines). But I don't think that's likely. Especially that they want people to use the app for FP, as that means more revenue for them.

All that being said, I'm guilty, if it comes out before our trip (which I doubt), we'll most likely try it.  There are just 2 of us, only 2 days, so $40 isn't that much for the convenience (plus PhotoPass)


----------



## STLstone

Barbanellie said:


> Well, this is just my opinion, I've never experienced "Legacy" FP at WDW, and haven't been to DL yet (but soon!), but I think it's exactly in the efficiency of MP that it will reduce the quantity for the paper FP.  I'm going to use bogus numbers to make it easier to picture, and let's imagine each individual pullsjust one FP.
> 
> Let's say, right now, 100 people walk into the park at rope drop and head to the FP machine for an attraction.  Person 1 gets to the machine, puts in their ticket, gets a paper FP for timeslot 1, and walks away.  Person 2 then walks up and gets timeslot 2, etc.  This takes a certain amount of time before person 100 gets to the front to put their ticket into the machine and gets a FP for timeslot 100.
> 
> With MP, if those same 100 people walk to the same attraction at rope drop, you could also have *50 other people who have paid for MP and are using the app to get FP at the same time.*  By the time person 1 reaches the machine to pull out the paper fast pass, maybe 10 people of the MP group have snagged one on their phone? So the walking person gets timeslot 11. When person 2 enters their ticket into the machine, maybe another 10 of the FP group pulled theirs, so walking person 2 is now up to timeslot 22.
> 
> While the same total number of FP will get distributed throughout the day, since multiple people can pull FP on their phones at the same time, FPs will run out faster.  Unless Disney has somehow hired a tech genius and only a certain amount of FPs will be available through the app (from my example above, say only timeslots 5-10-15-20... are available through the app, and all other time slots are in the paper machines). But I don't think that's likely. Especially that they want people to use the app for FP, as that means more revenue for them.
> 
> All that being said, I'm guilty, if it comes out before our trip (which I doubt), we'll most likely try it.  There are just 2 of us, only 2 days, so $40 isn't that much for the convenience (plus PhotoPass)



Also, those people could be in DL or riding rides in DCA at the time. I think they will definitely run out faster. It might not be so fast that it ruins people's vacations, but it will be noticeable, I think.


----------



## Winnowill

If MaxPass comes to...er...pass...when we're they're next week, I will ABSOLUTELY maximize its potential by pulling my next FP the instant I become eligible to do so (even though I'll be ticked off that I'm paying double for PhotoPass, given my Signature AP). For logistical reasons, it doesn't usually work out to do that with the FP machines. So I will certainly collect more FPs than someone without MaxPass. Anyone who spend the money on MaxPass probably will. That said, though, it's unlikely that people who aren't already Parks Commandos will even purchase MaxPass. People who only get a FP or three a day won't opt for it. I don't see it being a hugely popular add-on. At least, I hope it's not.


----------



## Khokhonutt

Barbanellie said:


> Well, this is just my opinion, I've never experienced "Legacy" FP at WDW, and haven't been to DL yet (but soon!), but I think it's exactly in the efficiency of MP that it will reduce the quantity for the paper FP.  I'm going to use bogus numbers to make it easier to picture, and let's imagine each individual pullsjust one FP.
> 
> Let's say, right now, 100 people walk into the park at rope drop and head to the FP machine for an attraction.  Person 1 gets to the machine, puts in their ticket, gets a paper FP for timeslot 1, and walks away.  Person 2 then walks up and gets timeslot 2, etc.  This takes a certain amount of time before person 100 gets to the front to put their ticket into the machine and gets a FP for timeslot 100.
> 
> With MP, if those same 100 people walk to the same attraction at rope drop, you could also have 50 other people who have paid for MP and are using the app to get FP at the same time.  By the time person 1 reaches the machine to pull out the paper fast pass, maybe 10 people of the MP group have snagged one on their phone? So the walking person gets timeslot 11. When person 2 enters their ticket into the machine, maybe another 10 of the FP group pulled theirs, so walking person 2 is now up to timeslot 22.
> 
> While the same total number of FP will get distributed throughout the day, since multiple people can pull FP on their phones at the same time, FPs will run out faster.  Unless Disney has somehow hired a tech genius and only a certain amount of FPs will be available through the app (from my example above, say only timeslots 5-10-15-20... are available through the app, and all other time slots are in the paper machines). But I don't think that's likely. Especially that they want people to use the app for FP, as that means more revenue for them.
> 
> All that being said, I'm guilty, if it comes out before our trip (which I doubt), we'll most likely try it.  There are just 2 of us, only 2 days, so $40 isn't that much for the convenience (plus PhotoPass)



We certainly all have our own opinions and speculations. They're all interesting, but I think the only thing that can say with certainty at this point is, it will be interesting to see how it's implemented and how it really impacts things. Everyone (rightly) tends to speculate based on how it specifically affects themselves and how they approach things. I've said all along, I'd prefer it either be implemented ASAP, so we have an idea of how it's affecting things (before our trip the end of this month) or I'd like to see it wait until July. We're in a unique position where the photopass portion does nothing for us (Long story, but I bought one of the old packages before they quit selling them). There's 4 of us, going for 5 days, so pricing structure will likely be the decision point for whether we'd try it out. Like everyone, we continue to watch and wait.


----------



## HappyGrape

I bought the photopass too. I like to have it paid for ahead of the trip. I am not sure if we will purchase it either, if it's available considering we also need to use the free wifi or pay expensive roaming charges


----------



## LoriLovesMickey

I bought tickets from LMT.  If I want to buy MaxPass, how does that work with the app?  I haven't seen a way to add my e-tickets to the app.  Am I missing something obvious?


----------



## trishadono

LoriLovesMickey said:


> I bought tickets from LMT.  If I want to buy MaxPass, how does that work with the app?  I haven't seen a way to add my e-tickets to the app.  Am I missing something obvious?


Max pass isn't out yet. We all have to wait and see how they will do it.


Keep watching, this looks like a decent place for current info.


----------



## agamble

tiggeroo42 said:


> I saw on DL Daily today that a CM told Casey June 15th. From what she described in her blog post, the CM went "on the record" with that date. It's on their schedule.



And she posted today on FB that her favorite Plaid told her it was not going to start by the 15th.


----------



## LoriLovesMickey

trishadono said:


> Max pass isn't out yet. We all have to wait and see how they will do it.
> 
> 
> Keep watching, this looks like a decent place for current info.


Sounds good.  Can anyone tell me how to add the e-tickets to the app?  Or can you only add APs?


----------



## Niltiac

I only see an option to add AP's to the app.  However, various tickets that I've purchased online through my account seem to just appear in the app automatically.  If you buy tickets from a third party, I'm not sure if there's any way to add them.  I would expect that before MaxPass goes live, there will be an update to the app that will probably include more ways to link passes to the app.


----------



## LoriLovesMickey

Niltiac said:


> I only see an option to add AP's to the app.  However, various tickets that I've purchased online through my account seem to just appear in the app automatically.  If you buy tickets from a third party, I'm not sure if there's any way to add them.  I would expect that before MaxPass goes live, there will be an update to the app that will probably include more ways to link passes to the app.



Thanks for the info!


----------



## Flynn_Riderrr

I don't think this is something we will be using because I don't see the value in paying for it. For a family of four that's $40 extra per day. I don't have an issue with doing a little extra walking to get the same thing for free. I suppose in the future, maybe 10 years down the road, Disney might go strictly to electronic Fast Passes via smart phones to save paper and maintenance of the fast pass machines. Hopefully the smart phone service would be free by then if they go that route.


----------



## HydroGuy

Flynn_Riderrr said:


> I don't think this is something we will be using because I don't see the value in paying for it. For a family of four that's $40 extra per day. I don't have an issue with doing a little extra walking to get the same thing for free. I suppose in the future, maybe 10 years down the road, Disney might go strictly to electronic Fast Passes via smart phones to save paper and maintenance of the fast pass machines. Hopefully the smart phone service would be free by then if they go that route.


Worth noting that it also includes free Photopass and ride photos. Which costs $78 for week I believe. If you like getting your photos, then that makes MaxPass for FP usage a but cheaper.


----------



## NorthernCalMom

Khokhonutt said:


> I'm not sure I understand why maxpass would deplete the pool of fastpasses significantly faster.


I figure that there'll be some FPs drawn by people with park hoppers who don't use a Fastpass runner, so I figure if MP is a success & a lot of people decide to use it then FPs will definitely run out more quickly, due to the ease/convenience of getting FPs.


----------



## ten6mom

My family and I have Deluxe AP's.  I THINK all the AP's are linked to my account (I can see them all when I use the Disneyland app).  

Does anyone know, IF we decide to ever get Max Passes, whether they'll all be "on" my phone?  My youngest doesn't have his own phone but my husband and older son do.


----------



## Shanti

I have paper tickets that I bought at a charity auction. They are single day park hopper passes. Do you think I would be able to use Max Pass if I'm using these tickets for entry in November?


----------



## Niltiac

ten6mom said:


> My family and I have Deluxe AP's.  I THINK all the AP's are linked to my account (I can see them all when I use the Disneyland app).
> 
> Does anyone know, IF we decide to ever get Max Passes, whether they'll all be "on" my phone?  My youngest doesn't have his own phone but my husband and older son do.


I can't say for sure if they'll be automatically linked to your app, but what I do know is that they stated that there would be a way to link your group's passes to one app so one person can manage all the FP. So the main question is whether it's automatic or you have to set it up that way, and we won't really know that until it goes live or they publish instructions. I would think if the passes already show up on your app, that it would be either automatic or very easy to link those passes for MP.


----------



## Niltiac

Shanti said:


> I have paper tickets that I got at a charity auction. They are single day park hopper passes. Do you think I would be able to use Max Pass if I'm using these tickets for entry in November?


Presumably you can. I don't think they've said anything about certain types of passes being ineligable for MP. That's also assuming everything is up and running by then. It's looking very likely that MP will go live soon, but I don't think a date has been officially confirmed so you never know.


----------



## Winnowill

Shanti said:


> I have paper tickets that I got at a charity auction. They are single day park hopper passes. Do you think I would be able to use Max Pass if I'm using these tickets for entry in November?


Since MaxPass is a pay service, I'd guess that any ticket is equally eligible.


----------



## Davin_Felth

agamble said:


> And she posted today on FB that her favorite Plaid told her it was not going to start by the 15th.


I haven't seen anything saying that it started today, so the speculation continues.


----------



## RobertaMomof2

Was just thinking the same thing.  It is the 15th...


----------



## DLgal

We were at both parks Monday and there was NO guest wifi available. I had seen some tweets that it was now working, but when I tried to connect to a wifi network, only the WLAN locked network showed up. I tried several times in different areas of the park.

Seems the wifi is still not fully functional, and they won't launch MaxPass until it is.


----------



## agamble

Davin_Felth said:


> I haven't seen anything saying that it started today, so the speculation continues.



Right. That message said NOT going to start by the 15th.


----------



## Davin_Felth

agamble said:


> Right. That message said NOT going to start by the 15th.


Didn't mean for it to sound otherwise.  More confirming what you said.


----------



## ErinF

Here's the latest according to LaughingPlace.com

http://www.laughingplace.com/w/news...-disneyland-fastpass-system-starting-june-21/

The gist is that in preparation of MaxPass, starting on June 21st, you will still only be pulling paper FP but you will redeem differently.  Instead of handing over your FP or even scanning it, you will be scanning your ticket or AP to redeem.


----------



## philliplc

ErinF said:


> Here's the latest according to LaughingPlace.com
> 
> http://www.laughingplace.com/w/news...-disneyland-fastpass-system-starting-june-21/
> 
> The gist is that in preparation of MaxPass, starting on June 21st, you will still only be pulling paper FP but you will redeem differently.  Instead of handing over your FP or even scanning it, you will be scanning your ticket or AP to redeem.





Sounds like some added hassle and loss of flexibility for families or groups where 1 person normally handles the tickets after you are through the gates.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

ErinF said:


> Here's the latest according to LaughingPlace.com
> 
> http://www.laughingplace.com/w/news...-disneyland-fastpass-system-starting-june-21/
> 
> The gist is that in preparation of MaxPass, starting on June 21st, you will still only be pulling paper FP but you will redeem differently.  Instead of handing over your FP or even scanning it, you will be scanning your ticket or AP to redeem.



Interesting. I guess it's not much different than what's happening now, but. I still wish Disneyland gave more notice than this. It's right in the middle of our trip, so I'll report back how it goes. Wonder when Maxpass will actually roll out.


----------



## longtimedisneylurker

philliplc said:


> Sounds like some added hassle and loss of flexibility for families or groups where 1 person normally handles the tickets after you are through the gates.



What it finally does too is tie the fastpasses to the individuals. You can't for instance pull fastpasses for your whole party for Space Mountain and then have half the group ride twice. Also, when splitting up groups and getting one fastpass for some members of your party and a different one for others, you want to pay attention to your tickets or passes and really make sure you are attaching the right fastpass to the right ticket.


----------



## Winnowill

It also eliminates your ability to give away FPs you know you won't be able to use to someone else. So much for that form of pixie dust.


----------



## HappyGrape

right before we arrive and without reliable wi fi... not ideal


----------



## HappyGrape

I signed up for roaming plan on my phone, we still may be tempted to try it if it really goes life. Is this source reliable?


----------



## theluckyrabbit

The source is reliable, but note that this is not Max Pass in all its glory going live. This is only an adaptation to how the paper FPs are redeemed. You will collect a paper FP the same way as always: by putting your ticket or annual pass into the FP machine. Then when you return to the ride, instead of handing over your FP or scanning that FP at one of the new scanners, you will scan your ticket or annual pass. That's all. This sounds like a transitional phase for easing into full blown Max Pass mode. You will not need wi-fi for this... yet. Of course, this being Disney, more announcements may soon be on the horizon. Stay tuned...


----------



## wenrob

longtimedisneylurker said:


> What it finally does too is tie the fastpasses to the individuals. You can't for instance pull fastpasses for your whole party for Space Mountain and then have half the group ride twice. Also, when splitting up groups and getting one fastpass for some members of your party and a different one for others, you want to pay attention to your tickets or passes and really make sure you are attaching the right fastpass to the right ticket.


If it's just scanning the ticket/AP I don't see how the machine would know what tickets/AP belongs to what person. I sincerely doubt they'll have someone there checking IDs. (can you imagine how backed up that would make things?) The 21st is right in the middle of our trip. Splitting up FPs isn't something we typically do anymore but if the opportunity presents itself I'll give it a whirl and report back. I think this does create the potential for more lost tickets/APs though since they'll be pulled out much more often.

If they're going to do something like this is would be nice if they implemented an auto return time reminder in the app. You pull with your ticket/AP linked in the app and it auto shows. A girl can dream.

It's sad you won't be able to give them away anymore. We've done that many times and have received many ourselves.


----------



## longtimedisneylurker

wenrob said:


> If it's just scanning the ticket/AP I don't see how the machine would know what tickets/AP belongs to what person. I sincerely doubt they'll have someone there checking IDs. (can you imagine how backed up that would make things?)



Oh yeah, I totally thought of all that. But handing fastpasses off to others is obviously not the way Disney intended fastpasses to be used, so this puts up another impediment to rule-followers or people who simply don't think about swapping their tickets around. Plus, depending on what mandate they've been given and the vigilance or zealousness or even boredom of particular CMs, it's at least within the realm of possibility that if a CM happens to notice a person or group going through the fastpass line multiple times very quickly that it might raise a red flag in their mind and they might ask to see some ticket media. I'm assuming there will still be CMs posted at the usual places to monitor lines and manage stacking. Not saying this will happen a whole lot, but again another impediment to rule followers or the anxious sort (like me, lol).

As far as backed up lines, I had another thought about that too. I was wondering what will happen now with World of Color and Fantasmic fastpasses. Loading those areas is a big pain already. Can you imagine if each ticket or AP had to be scanned? Right now, we just hand over our fastpasses and filter in, and there's no reason that can't continue...except the human factor. If you have two things that look like each other, say a RSR fastpass and a WoC fastpass, and you tell people that the RSR fastpass is just for their reference and not needed to enter the fastpass line but the WoC fastpass is needed for entry, how many complaints are you going to get about that confusion from people who show up at WoC without their paper fastpasses because they just get the message that paper fastpasses aren't needed. Of course, I would assume that in cases like that tickets or APs could still be scanned and then at least only the people who show up without paper fastpasses slow the entry into the viewing area down. But, anyway, will be interested to learn how all this implementation goes.


----------



## wenrob

longtimedisneylurker said:


> Oh yeah, I totally thought of all that. But handing fastpasses off to others is obviously not the way Disney intended fastpasses to be used, so this puts up another impediment to "rule-followers" or people who simply don't think about swapping their tickets around. Plus, depending on what mandate they've been given and the vigilance or zealousness or even boredom of particular CMs, it's at least within the realm of possibility that if a CM happens to notice a person or group going through the fastpass line multiple times very quickly that it might raise a red flag in their mind and they might ask to see some ticket media. I'm assuming there will still be CMs posted at the usual places to monitor lines and manage stacking. Not saying this will happen a whole lot, but again another impediment to rule followers or the anxious sort.


True. After I posted I wondered what will happen up top where you usually hand over the actual paper FP. Usually that takes 2 seconds, count FPs/heads wave on through. Seems there would need to be some kind of check or anyone could just waltz through the FP line. Scanners even handheld would slow things way down. If that's what they do then I could see how it could tie to only that person since your photo would pop up.


----------



## HappyGrape

theluckyrabbit said:


> The source is reliable, but note that this is not Max Pass in all its glory going live. This is only an adaptation to how the paper FPs are redeemed. You will collect a paper FP the same way as always: by putting your ticket or annual pass into the FP machine. Then when you return to the ride, instead of handing over your FP or scanning that FP at one of the new scanners, you will scan your ticket or annual pass. That's all. This sounds like a transitional phase for easing into full blown Max Pass mode. You will not need wi-fi for this... yet. Of course, this being Disney, more announcements may soon be on the horizon. Stay tuned...



thanks for clarifying this


----------



## Spyral

longtimedisneylurker said:


> Oh yeah, I totally thought of all that. But handing fastpasses off to others is obviously not the way Disney intended fastpasses to be used, so this puts up another impediment to rule-followers or people who simply don't think about swapping their tickets around..



Did not think that it was, but I can see it being.  Believe in WDW you still can (even w/ the crackdown on FP+ cheats) still transfer FPs within your party with MDE.   One thing we enjoy with the paper FPs, if wife and I decided against riding a ride (it happens.. we get tired), we would let our kids go on it twice (once w/ their FPs and once with ours).  If we all changed our minds/something else comes up, or kids didn't want to use ours, we would spread a little magic and give our fastpasses to someone whom looked like they would need them 


edit: verbiage


----------



## ktlm

philliplc said:


> Sounds like some added hassle and loss of flexibility for families or groups where 1 person normally handles the tickets after you are through the gates.



I agree. I'm not a big fan of this change.  I never let DD or DH have their tickets.  I hand it to them as we enter and then take them back immediately after they are in the park.  I'm the FP runner.  At WDW, prior to magic bands, we have had to go to guest services in the parks twice to get DH a new ticket issued after his was lost at FP machines.  Now we will have to pull them in and out of pockets and purses even more, which just gives more of a chance to drop them.  If they are going to do this- I wish they would get Magic Bands. As much as it would irritate me to have to spend money to buy magic bands- I would do it to avoid having to drag tickets in and out.  Those are fastened around DH and DD's wrist and we have only had them pop off a couple of times, but have never lost one.  At WDW, we hate FP+ (we feel much less stress and have much more flexibility when we are at DLR), but we love the magic bands.





wenrob said:


> True. After I posted I wondered what will happen up top where you usually hand over the actual paper FP. Usually that takes 2 seconds, count FPs/heads wave on through. Seems there would need to be some kind of check or anyone could just waltz through the FP line. Scanners even handheld would slow things way down. If that's what they do then I could see how it could tie to only that person since your photo would pop up.



Being a WDW vet, I can tell you it is going to really slow things down, especially when it is new.  We were there when Magic Bands were in the testing phase and have been back every year since.  At first, there were huge lines to get to the FP machine because the guests did not know what they were doing; CMs were learning; guests weren't holding their arms right or lining things up; scanning was slower etc.  One time, we actually waited 20 minutes in the line at a ride to get to the FP scanners. It is much better now that it has been in effect a few years and in most cases goes quickly, but still slower than the old days, and there can be delays if someone is having scanning issues and doesn't know what they are doing.   That is all when people have the band on their wrist.  Here, it is not going to be on the wrist and easily accessible unless magic bands are next. At DL, especially at first, you are going to have the issues of people trying to hand the paper tickets, being told no, having to dig out their park tickets etc.  Even once people figure out they need their park ticket, then you have people pulling them in and out, trying to get them to scan right etc.   At WDW, they do not have your photo on file, but your name pops up on the screen when they scan-- they never check names--I can see at DL if the machines have the capability that photos would pop up.  It used to seem creepy at WDW when we would scan for our FP and they would sometimes greet us by name, but we got used to it.  I think at least at first while the learning curve is happening, it is going to be very slow.


----------



## wenrob

ktlm said:


> Being a WDW vet, I can tell you it is going to really slow things down, especially when it is new.  We were there when Magic Bands were in the testing phase and have been back every year since.  At first, there were huge lines to get to the FP machine because the guests did not know what they were doing; CMs were learning; guests weren't holding their arms right or lining things up; scanning was slower etc.  One time, we actually waited 20 minutes in the line at a ride to get to the FP scanners. It is much better now that it has been in effect a few years and in most cases goes quickly, but still slower than the old days, and there can be delays if someone is having scanning issues and doesn't know what they are doing.   That is all when people have the band on their wrist.  Here, it is not going to be on the wrist and easily accessible unless magic bands are next. At DL, especially at first, you are going to have the issues of people trying to hand the paper tickets, being told no, having to dig out their park tickets etc.  Even once people figure out they need their park ticket, then you have people pulling them in and out, trying to get them to scan right etc.   At WDW, they do not have your photo on file, but your name pops up on the screen when they scan-- they never check names--I can see at DL if the machines have the capability that photos would pop up.  It used to seem creepy at WDW when we would scan for our FP and they would sometimes greet us by name, but we got used to it.  I think at least at first while the learning curve is happening, it is going to be very slow.


Our photo pops up at the turnstiles so I just assumed it might at a checkpoint w/handheld scanner 'up top.' Maybe not. I figured it will slow things down. We're in laid back mode for this trip though. No real plans except for Guardians. We'll just make sure to get our" must do" stuff done the first couple days. Thanks for the perspective.


----------



## Niltiac

ktlm said:


> I never let DD or DH have their tickets.  I hand it to them as we enter and then take them back immediately after they are in the park.  I'm the FP runner.  At WDW, prior to magic bands, we have had to go to guest services in the parks twice to get DH a new ticket issued after his was lost at FP machines.  Now we will have to pull them in and out of pockets and purses even more, which just gives more of a chance to drop them.


Like you, I don't let me SO carry her own ticket - she's too forgetful and she doesn't want the responsibility anyway.  For AP's and some tickets, they can be loaded on the app and there's a bar code that can be used the same as the ticket, at least for admission purposes.  Since MP will require tickets to be linked to the app, I'm hoping that the same feature will be available for all tickets, and that the bar code can be used at FP entrances in lieu of physical tickets.  It wouldn't help with kids who don't carry their own phones, but it could help for teens or adults in your group if you can still keep the tickets safely stowed away and just have everyone use that bar code on their phone.  We'll have to wait and see if that's how it ends up working though.


----------



## mummabear

So can someone confirm if they have clarified if "free" FPs will remain?


----------



## Niltiac

mummabear said:


> So can someone confirm if they have clarified if "free" FPs will remain?


I believe in the original announcement (not necessarily the announcement itself, but in the comments section where people were asking) they officially stated that the regular paper FP would remain and still be free.  That doesn't mean they'll exist forever, but for now people will have a choice.

I'm not looking at the announcement right now, this is just how I remember it, but I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Self-Rescuing Princess

So my question is how this will effect those who use DAS pass for a family member. We use that for my daughter and mingle it with a fast pass here and there and are good to go. No issues.

Do they pull from a different place? How many use the DAS a day?  I have no issues getting Fast passes. It keeps us moving, which for us is important.

Free fast passes will remain. I think they will always remain because eventually this 10 will go higher.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

A CM explained some things further today. She said that MaxPass will start up completely on June 21st. The wi-fi may not work as planned, but they are aware of that issue. The change in FP redemption will occur as previously forecast: each guest will scan an entry ticket or AP to redeem a FP in the ride line. Paper FP and digital FP will be available. (If wi-fi doesn't work, then only paper FP will be available for the time being.) She said that there is no obligation to use MP, since paper FPs will continue to work. If a guest doesn't want to pay for the service, that will be fine. She said that any questions are best directed toward the plaids, since they are the most trained to answer right now.


----------



## StormyCA

theluckyrabbit said:


> A CM explained some things further today. She said that MaxPass will start up completely on June 21st. The wi-fi may not work as planned, but they are aware of that issue. The change in FP redemption will occur as forecast: each guest will scan an entry ticket or AP to redeem a FP in the ride line. Paper FP and digital FP will be available. *(If wi-fi doesn't work, then only paper FP will be available for the time being.)* She said that there is no obligation to use MP, since paper FPs will continue to work. If a guest doesn't want to pay for the service, that will be fine. She said that any questions are best directed toward the plaids, since they are the most trained to answer right now.



If you can only utilize MP on Disney's wifi, and if that wifi doesn't work, then I'd say that there would be no reason to pay for MP (unless you just want it for PhotoPass) until they get it all figured out.   And if somehow this whole shebang is tied to Disney wifi, is that going to affect PP, too? 

I think pulling out your Hopper/AP for every FP line will be a big faff.  I really hope they get MBs/MB equivalents somewhere down the line.  MBs don't have to mean advanced-reserved FP+ like at WDW.


----------



## Khokhonutt

StormyCA said:


> If you can only utilize MP on Disney's wifi, and if that wifi doesn't work, then I'd say that there would be no reason to pay for MP (unless you just want it for PhotoPass) until they get it all figured out.   And if somehow this whole shebang is tied to Disney wifi, is that going to affect PP, too?



I've seen this mentioned before, but I really hope it's not true. For one, I have no intention of using the Disney wifi if it's an open, unsecure network. I'd much rather see it be a secure network with your ticket number as the password, or something like that. It's also, IMHO, a foolish way to approach the thing unless they're going to have tons of bandwidth and manage to broadcast everywhere in the parks. Otherwise, hotspots of connectivity are going to mean potential crowds trying to get their fastpasses (like the crowds around current fast pass distribution areas). That grouping of people is also going to create network bottle necks. It also goes against the convenience they're trying to sell, if I have to a.) know where the wifi connectivity is and b.) run there to grab a fastpass. To me it makes far more sense to add wifi as an option to do your fastpass and photopass work, but not make it a requirement to use that network. I guess we'll see when it's all made official.


----------



## Niltiac

StormyCA said:


> If you can only utilize MP on Disney's wifi, and if that wifi doesn't work, then I'd say that there would be no reason to pay for MP (unless you just want it for PhotoPass) until they get it all figured out.


I really hope that when the CM said they wouldn't roll out MP unless the wifi was working, that they just meant so as not to force everyone to use their data plans if they don't want to.  If it actually means that we would_ have to _use the wifi to use MP, then I'm with you, I'm not paying for that. So far, it looks to me like they're only planning on offering wifi in certain locations in the park, so if we _have_ to connect to use MP, it loses a ton of value since it means we can't just hop on and get FP while waiting in lines or eating lunch (unless we happen to be in a wifi zone), and we'll still have to do extra walking.  And even in the best of circumstances, public wifi like this has always been a pain for me to connect to and use, so I was planning to use my phone data.  

If that's how it's going to be, then it's too bad because I was thinking it was worth it for me.  But if you have to use their wifi and you have to go to certain areas of the park to access it, then I really think the service should be free since it doesn't sound much more convenient than paper FP.  I'm going to hold out hope that the wifi will be optional, in which case I think we'll give MP a try.


----------



## mom2rtk

StormyCA said:


> I think pulling out your Hopper/AP for every FP line will be a big faff.  I really hope they get MBs/MB equivalents somewhere down the line.  MBs don't have to mean advanced-reserved FP+ like at WDW.



I agree that I think pulling out tickets each time will really slow down the lines. But they have already said they are not using magic bands.



Niltiac said:


> I really hope that when the CM said they wouldn't roll out MP unless the wifi was working, that they just meant so as not to force everyone to use their data plans if they don't want to.


I hadn't even considered that. But I bet that's it. You have to be connected to the Disney wifi to use the system. I hope they get that cleared up quickly. If I paid for the service and it only worked part time, they would be issuing me at least a partial refund.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

theluckyrabbit said:


> A CM explained some things further today. She said that MaxPass will start up completely on June 21st. The wi-fi may not work as planned, but they are aware of that issue. The change in FP redemption will occur as forecast: each guest will scan an entry ticket or AP to redeem a FP in the ride line. Paper FP and digital FP will be available. (If wi-fi doesn't work, then only paper FP will be available for the time being.) She said that there is no obligation to use MP, since paper FPs will continue to work. If a guest doesn't want to pay for the service, that will be fine. She said that any questions are best directed toward the plaids, since they are the most trained to answer right now.



Did she say when an official announcement from Disney would come? That's only a few days away and in the middle of our trip. I still don't know if it's included in the higher tier APs or even how to buy it. If this CM is correct, Disney has dropped the communication ball worse than usual.


----------



## DLgal

wenrob said:


> Our photo pops up at the turnstiles so I just assumed it might at a checkpoint w/handheld scanner 'up top.' Maybe not. I figured it will slow things down. We're in laid back mode for this trip though. No real plans except for Guardians. We'll just make sure to get our" must do" stuff done the first couple days. Thanks for the perspective.



When redeeming a DAS, they scan tickets and photos DO pop up on a handheld scanner. So, they do have the ability to identify people if they want to.


----------



## StormyCA

Khokhonutt said:


> I've seen this mentioned before, but I really hope it's not true. For one, I have no intention of using the Disney wifi if it's an open, unsecure network. I'd much rather see it be a secure network with your ticket number as the password, or something like that. It's also, IMHO, a foolish way to approach the thing unless they're going to have tons of bandwidth and manage to broadcast everywhere in the parks. Otherwise, hotspots of connectivity are going to mean potential crowds trying to get their fastpasses (like the crowds around current fast pass distribution areas). That grouping of people is also going to create network bottle necks. It also goes against the convenience they're trying to sell, if I have to a.) know where the wifi connectivity is and b.) run there to grab a fastpass. To me it makes far more sense to add wifi as an option to do your fastpass and photopass work, but not make it a requirement to use that network. I guess we'll see when it's all made official.





Niltiac said:


> I really hope that when the CM said they wouldn't roll out MP unless the wifi was working, that they just meant so as not to force everyone to use their data plans if they don't want to.  If it actually means that we would_ have to _use the wifi to use MP, then I'm with you, I'm not paying for that. So far, it looks to me like they're only planning on offering wifi in certain locations in the park, so if we _have_ to connect to use MP, it loses a ton of value since it means we can't just hop on and get FP while waiting in lines or eating lunch (unless we happen to be in a wifi zone), and we'll still have to do extra walking.  And even in the best of circumstances, public wifi like this has always been a pain for me to connect to and use, so I was planning to use my phone data.
> 
> If that's how it's going to be, then it's too bad because I was thinking it was worth it for me.  But if you have to use their wifi and you have to go to certain areas of the park to access it, then I really think the service should be free since it doesn't sound much more convenient than paper FP.  I'm going to hold out hope that the wifi will be optional, in which case I think we'll give MP a try.



The reason I'm thinking it'll be tied to Disney wifi (and I am NOT a techie person) is because somehow they're going to need to know that you are 'inside' the parks and eligible to request a MP.  In WDW this isn't as big a deal because the parks are all separated by 'real estate' as it were.  But at DLR, there are a lot of public areas that are close enough, I would think, to connect to the MP system without being actually inside DL and DCA.  

I guess I'm seeing the wifi as something they can put a distance 'limit' on so it only reaches the edges of the parks.  Otherwise you'd have people requesting MPs from DTD, the hotels, Harbor Bl etc.  I know your ticket has to have been scanned in for the day, but plenty of people take mid day breaks or have meals elsewhere.  It seems to me that if you can get on the system via data or your own hotspot it wouldn't know physically where you actually were.  

But I'm not tech savvy so who knows!


----------



## Linkura

Having to use their wifi, which is apparently only able to work on certain areas of the park, would be a dealbreaker for me.  You'd still have to run around to a wifi-enabled area to use it.


----------



## mom2rtk

Linkura said:


> Having to use their wifi, which is apparently only able to work on certain areas of the park, would be a dealbreaker for me.  You'd still have to run around to a wifi-enabled area to use it.


I agree. If you have to walk to certain areas of park where the signal is stronger, that's not enough better than walking to the ride to get a paper FP to justify the cost. Gonna be fascinating to see how this pans out.


----------



## Davin_Felth

In the DL app, you enter your ticket numbers in.  When you enter the park that day, the system knows what tickets have been activated in the park that day and will know if you can get fast passes or not.  Your physical location and the data connection you're using at that point are irrelevant, because the app knows what tickets you're using and whether or not you have been into the park or not.



StormyCA said:


> The reason I'm thinking it'll be tied to Disney wifi (and I am NOT a techie person) is because somehow they're going to need to know that you are 'inside' the parks and eligible to request a MP.  In WDW this isn't as big a deal because the parks are all separated by 'real estate' as it were.  But at DLR, there are a lot of public areas that are close enough, I would think, to connect to the MP system without being actually inside DL and DCA.
> 
> I guess I'm seeing the wifi as something they can put a distance 'limit' on so it only reaches the edges of the parks.  Otherwise you'd have people requesting MPs from DTD, the hotels, Harbor Bl etc.  I know your ticket has to have been scanned in for the day, but plenty of people take mid day breaks or have meals elsewhere.  It seems to me that if you can get on the system via data or your own hotspot it wouldn't know physically where you actually were.
> 
> But I'm not tech savvy so who knows!


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

The Disneyland app uses location services. When you are in the parks, you can click on the location button at the bottom left corner and the map will automatically scroll to your current location. When you're not in the parks, the locator button isn't available. My DD got a kick out of moving the phone from one side of the table to another to see the locator icon follow her movement while we were sitting in Red  Rose Tavern. I don't believe wifi will be necessary in order for Disneyland to know whether you are in the parks.


----------



## BayouQueen

So do you need a separate wi-fi network?  Can't you just use your phone's 4-G or whatever cellular network, with location services turned on for the DL app?  I get on the internet all the time on my phone, with the wi-fi turned off.  Is this different?
(If this is an ignorant question, please forgive me!)


----------



## pudinhd

DisneyJamieCA said:


> Did she say when an official announcement from Disney would come? That's only a few days away and in the middle of our trip. I still don't know if it's included in the higher tier APs or even how to buy it. If this CM is correct, Disney has dropped the communication ball worse than usual.



I completely agree!  It is extremely frustrating to think this could be rolling out this week with only a few days notice, if they announce it tomorrow.  No information about the AP levels that might get it for free, how to buy it, or if it might be free for DLR hotel guests...


----------



## alvernon90

3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> The Disneyland app uses location services. When you are in the parks, you can click on the location button at the bottom left corner and the map will automatically scroll to your current location. When you're not in the parks, the locator button isn't available. My DD got a kick out of moving the phone from one side of the table to another to see the locator icon follow her movement while we were sitting in Red  Rose Tavern. I don't believe wifi will be necessary in order for Disneyland to know whether you are in the parks.



I seem to recall they have done this before.  When the Disneyland app first started carrying wait time information, it was only available to people who were in the parks. I guess they were trying to keep third party web sites from gathering the data and republishing it in their own apps.  The app used the GPS locator to make sure you were in one of the two parks before delivering wait time info.

Or did I dream all of that?


----------



## Winnowill

alvernon90 said:


> I seem to recall they have done this before.  When the Disneyland app first started carrying wait time information, it was only available to people who were in the parks. I guess they were trying to keep third party web sites from gathering the data and republishing it in their own apps.  The app used the GPS locator to make sure you were in one of the two parks before delivering wait time info.
> 
> Or did I dream all of that?


I think that was the original Verizon-sponsored app, the name of which I've forgotten (Parks Magic? Magic something, anyway.) I've been able to see wait times on this app since day one.


----------



## losfp

ErinF said:


> Here's the latest according to LaughingPlace.com
> 
> http://www.laughingplace.com/w/news...-disneyland-fastpass-system-starting-june-21/
> 
> The gist is that in preparation of MaxPass, starting on June 21st, you will still only be pulling paper FP but you will redeem differently.  Instead of handing over your FP or even scanning it, you will be scanning your ticket or AP to redeem.



Interesting. So basically they're really cracking down on loopholes allowing you to regift or collect extra fastpasses (much like the change over at WDW that locks accounts if you try to scan in a fastpass for a ticket or band that's not been used to enter a park that day).


----------



## lmhall2000

We were in the test phase of Magic bands at WDW, we received a notice from Disney asking us if we would like to participate. They selected people staying at resorts, not everyone got the offer...I see that working here where they target 500 guests to do a run for 2 weeks to work out kinks, we had to fill out experience surveys after our trip.


----------



## BriannaRuth

BayouQueen said:


> So do you need a separate wi-fi network?  Can't you just use your phone's 4-G or whatever cellular network, with location services turned on for the DL app?  I get on the internet all the time on my phone, with the wi-fi turned off.  Is this different?
> (If this is an ignorant question, please forgive me!)



Yes, you can currently use your phone's data connection (ie 4G) for the DL app.  You don't need wi-fi.  Whether or not that will work for the new Maxpass we still don't know.

However, many people would prefer to use a wi-fi connection rather than data because wi-fi is free.  Data is only free if you have an unlimited data plan that works in the U.S., or if you have so much data on your plan that you won't run out from constantly using the app while in the parks.


----------



## az4boys

In the past, my DH has handled all our tickets and fast passes. I have a big fear of losing the tickets. The only time they would come out of his wallet was when we entered the parks or he got everyone fast passes. The idea of pulling them out every time we use a fast pass too has me a little bit nervous. Can tickets be replaced if they are lost? Will the paper tickets hold up to that much use?


----------



## ParkHopper1

az4boys said:


> The idea of pulling them out every time we use a fast pass too has me a little bit nervous. Can tickets be replaced if they are lost? Will the paper tickets hold up to that much use?



Yes and yes...Pro tip: on the paper tickets to ease your concerns...snap a picture of the bar code side of each ticket once you get them. If it is lost/stolen/destroyed Guest Services can easily void it and issue you a new ticket if you have the information on your phone.

I do this with anyone I am with that has a paper ticket.


----------



## HydroGuy

ParkHopper1 said:


> Yes and yes...Pro tip on the paper tickets to ease your concerns...snap a picture of the bar code side of each ticket once you get them. If it is lost/stolen/destroyed Guest Services can easily void it and issue you a new ticket if you have the information on your phone.
> 
> I do this with anyone I am with that has a paper ticket.


Pro tip #2. Write your cell phone number on each ticket. If it gets lost someone may call you. Which will save some hassle over getting it replaced.


----------



## Winnowill

az4boys said:


> Will the paper tickets hold up to that much use?


Yes. The paper contains Tyvek, so it's a lot sturdier than standard cardstock.


----------



## Princess Jes

StormyCA said:


> The reason I'm thinking it'll be tied to Disney wifi (and I am NOT a techie person) is because somehow they're going to need to know that you are 'inside' the parks and eligible to request a MP. In WDW this isn't as big a deal because the parks are all separated by 'real estate' as it were. But at DLR, there are a lot of public areas that are close enough, I would think, to connect to the MP system without being actually inside DL and DCA.





Davin_Felth said:


> In the DL app, you enter your ticket numbers in. When you enter the park that day, the system knows what tickets have been activated in the park that day and will know if you can get fast passes or not. Your physical location and the data connection you're using at that point are irrelevant, because the app knows what tickets you're using and whether or not you have been into the park or not.





3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> The Disneyland app uses location services. When you are in the parks, you can click on the location button at the bottom left corner and the map will automatically scroll to your current location. When you're not in the parks, the locator button isn't available. My DD got a kick out of moving the phone from one side of the table to another to see the locator icon follow her movement while we were sitting in Red Rose Tavern. I don't believe wifi will be necessary in order for Disneyland to know whether you are in the parks.



These^^^

it's something that Knott's already does. their app only shows wait times when you're in the park (note: i've never been, however, being that im on the other side of the world, i like to check wait times occasionally, just to get in the spirit for my trip, and since im going to knotts in august, i wanted to check those too... no luck)

Also, as Davin_Felth mentioned, it's as simple as your ticket media knowing which park you've most recently gone through the turnstiles of.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

StormyCA said:


> If you can only utilize MP on Disney's wifi, and if that wifi doesn't work, then I'd say that there would be no reason to pay for MP (unless you just want it for PhotoPass) until they get it all figured out...



The CM told me that MP is not tied to Disney's wi-fi. And, in fact, they will encourage guests who are able to use their own data plans to do so since those plans will probably be faster. Also, the more guests using Disney's wi-fi means the slower the service will be. So, in answer to my direct question whether I would be able to access MP using my own provider, she said, "yes."


----------



## Khokhonutt

DisneyJamieCA said:


> Did she say when an official announcement from Disney would come? That's only a few days away and in the middle of our trip. I still don't know if it's included in the higher tier APs or even how to buy it. If this CM is correct, Disney has dropped the communication ball worse than usual.



It does seem odd that, for something they are confident will start Wednesday, we haven't heard a peep from Disney officially on this.


----------



## nutshell

Khokhonutt said:


> It does seem odd that, for something they are confident will start Wednesday, we haven't heard a peep from Disney officially on this.


Right. I'm starting to have my doubts.


----------



## Mome Rath

I have a feeling they'll wait until the last minute to "officially" announce it so that they can put it on hold if they sense it's not ready.


----------



## wenrob

Just to add to my thoughts from earlier. There are covered scanners "up top" on Big Thunder. I tried to grab a pic but we were moving too fast. (It was semi quiet yesterday) None inside for Buzz and Star Tours just CMs. I don't know where they'd put them.


----------



## mom2rtk

wenrob said:


> Just to add to my thoughts from earlier. There are covered scanners "up top" on Big Thunder. I tried to grab a pic but we were moving too fast. (It was semi quiet yesterday) None inside for Buzz and Star Tours just CMs. I don't know where they'd put them.


They could roll this out with CMs using handheld scanners at some of the attractions. I know that's how they tested it.


----------



## pudinhd

I am wondering about the "scanning the AP or ticket" as proof of FP...  They would basically be forcing everyone to have a smart phone of some kind to be able to use the FP system.  I do know of at least 1 person that does not have a smart phone.


----------



## mom2rtk

pudinhd said:


> I am wondering about the "scanning the AP or ticket" as proof of FP...  They would basically be forcing everyone to have a smart phone of some kind to be able to use the FP system.  I do know of at least 1 person that does not have a smart phone.


Can't they just had their physical ticket scanned?


----------



## pudinhd

mom2rtk said:


> Can't they just had their physical ticket scanned?



Oh, yeah.  That would work.  I am too focused on the app portion.


----------



## RobertaMomof2

So, I luckily still have unlimited data, but am on Sprint.  This will be our first trip with Sprint as my provider, do we have good cell service inside the park with Sprint?  Anyone else here have Sprint and it worked well, or not?  Would lovey our feedback.  I know Verizon worked great last time we were there, but they are 3x more a month than Sprint and I had to switch providers.  If not, I may just skip MaxPass as I don't want to run from Disney Hot Spot to Hot Spot with everyone else.


----------



## Niltiac

RobertaMomof2 said:


> So, I luckily still have unlimited data, but am on Sprint.  This will be our first trip with Sprint as my provider, do we have good cell service inside the park with Sprint?  Anyone else here have Sprint and it worked well, or not?  Would lovey our feedback.  I know Verizon worked great last time we were there, but they are 3x more a month than Sprint and I had to switch providers.  If not, I may just skip MaxPass as I don't want to run from Disney Hot Spot to Hot Spot with everyone else.


I have Sprint, and I had good enough service to use the app throughout my last trip.  I seem to remember there were little pockets of space where I would have connectivity issues, but for the most part it was fine.  I think I'm going to try MP on my next major trip.


----------



## RobertaMomof2

PERFECT thank you so much Niltiac!  That is exactly what I needed to know.  OK will plan to use it then since it is only little pockets.  Shoot Verizon was little pockets as well.  Thanks!


----------



## wenrob

mom2rtk said:


> They could roll this out with CMs using handheld scanners at some of the attractions. I know that's how they tested it.


Oh I have no doubt just kind of noting what I've observed so far. They had a guy working on one right outside Haunted Mansion this morning. Was all torn apart.


----------



## BriarRose59

I guess it's official. http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/some-changes-this-week-for-disneylands-fastpass-service/

A few changes will be implemented to Disneyland‘s FASTPASS system as it leads up to the debut of MaxPass.

From June 21st on, guests will no longer scan their FASTPASS ticket at eligible attractions; they will now need to scan their admission ticket or annual pass for access to the FASTPASS line. Paper tickets will still be important to schedule return times and serve as reminders to guests.

Guests may notice testing taking place at FASTPASS locations as early as June 19th.

Disney MaxPass will allow guests to download unlimited high-resolution PhotoPass images through the Disneyland App, and for the first time, guests will be able to use the Disneyland App to book and redeem Disneyland FastPass reservations. The cost will be $10 per day, and annual and daily options will be available for annual passholders.

Source: Orlando Theme Park News


----------



## pudinhd

BriarRose59 said:


> I guess it's official. http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/some-changes-this-week-for-disneylands-fastpass-service/
> 
> A few changes will be implemented to Disneyland‘s FASTPASS system as it leads up to the debut of MaxPass.
> 
> From June 21st on, guests will no longer scan their FASTPASS ticket at eligible attractions; they will now need to scan their admission ticket or annual pass for access to the FASTPASS line. Paper tickets will still be important to schedule return times and serve as reminders to guests.
> 
> Guests may notice testing taking place at FASTPASS locations as early as June 19th.
> 
> Disney MaxPass will allow guests to download unlimited high-resolution PhotoPass images through the Disneyland App, and for the first time, guests will be able to use the Disneyland App to book and redeem Disneyland FastPass reservations. The cost will be $10 per day, and annual and daily options will be available for annual passholders.
> 
> Source: Orlando Theme Park News



Thanks for posting!  But, where is the notification to guests directly from DLR?!?!


----------



## az4boys

So this is supposed to start in 2 days and they still don't know how much it will cost AP's?


----------



## Barbanellie

BriarRose59 said:


> they will now need to scan their admission ticket


I guess no one knows yet, but I bought tickets online, and have them on my phone, in the app. I know I'll get a paper ticket when we get to the gates on our first day.  Those paper tickets will be used to pull out the FP at the machines. What will we scan for FP to redeem, though? Would the phone bar code work, or would it have to be the paper ticket?


----------



## Khokhonutt

az4boys said:


> So this is supposed to start in 2 days and they still don't know how much it will cost AP's?



I'm just speculating like everyone else, but all I see being implemented here is a different way of checking in and redeem your fastpass, "in advance of implementing maxpass."


----------



## pudinhd

Khokhonutt said:


> I'm just speculating like everyone else, but all I see being implemented here is a different way of checking in and redeem your fastpass, "in advance of implementing maxpass."



I think you are correct...  But, I would still expect Disney to release some information.


----------



## Khokhonutt

pudinhd said:


> I think you are correct...  But, I would still expect Disney to release some information.



Agreed.


----------



## RobertaMomof2

I agree Jeff, this tells me the new way (not MaxPass) is starting the 21st.  You will now need your tickets to get through the fastpass line to scan (same ticket you used to pull the paper fastpass).  Doesn't say when MaxPass is starting really, so that is still up in the air.  No huge change for us, since I pull all fastpasses for my family and keep them and tickets with me (and we all ride together).  Just might take more time to get through because now someone has to stop and look for their tickets while going into the fastpass line... will make fastpass run slower I bet.


----------



## arichau

I wonder if they will scan things just at the entry or also later on in the line when the CMs usually now take the paper fastpass. If they only scan the tickets (or your phone) right away won't people (by people I mean jerky people) in the stand-by line be able to jump into the fastpass line? The way it's handled now works really well to prevent this.

I'm sad about the scanning - it will slow things down. I know probably not by a lot but anything that slows down a line makes me sad!


----------



## STLstone

Barbanellie said:


> I guess no one knows yet, but I bought tickets online, and have them on my phone, in the app. I know I'll get a paper ticket when we get to the gates on our first day.  Those paper tickets will be used to pull out the FP at the machines. What will we scan for FP to redeem, though? Would the phone bar code work, or would it have to be the paper ticket?


The paper ticket that you use to pull the Fastpass is the same ticket that will be scanned when you redeem the FP at the ride.


----------



## DLRExpert

STLstone said:


> The paper ticket that you use to pull the Fastpass is the same ticket that will be scanned when you redeem the FP at the ride.



It should also be connected to the image of your tickets via the Disneyland phone app.
You would still need the original physical ticket to grab your FP return time ticket.

Once you get to the FP return location you will scan the bar either by ticket or app to enter the FP line.


----------



## HydroGuy

STLstone said:


> The paper ticket that you use to pull the Fastpass is the same ticket that will be scanned when you redeem the FP at the ride.


Mispost


----------



## jrjankowski8

Novel idea... just change over to Magic Bands.  It sounds like they are trying a convoluted way of achieving the same thing and I'm not sure why. Even if you want people to pay $10 a day for it, just do MB. solves the needing a phone issue, checking tickets, scanning, etc etc.


----------



## Princess Jes

jrjankowski8 said:


> Novel idea... just change over to Magic Bands.  It sounds like they are trying a convoluted way of achieving the same thing and I'm not sure why. Even if you want people to pay $10 a day for it, just do MB. solves the needing a phone issue, checking tickets, scanning, etc etc.


Agreed. Just bite the bullet and do it.


----------



## travispete

What if your phone battery dies later in the day?  I am going to be there on Saturday through Monday.   Will be quite curious to hear from people starting Wednesday.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

arichau said:


> I wonder if they will scan things just at the entry or also later on in the line when the CMs usually now take the paper fastpass...



A CM at BTMRR showed us the scanners where they normally take your FPs (by the water, before you make the turn to go through the turnstiles to go up the stairs). The CM at the beginning of the FP line will remind you to have your ticket or AP ready to scan, then you will use the machines at the regular spot.



travispete said:


> What if your phone battery dies later in the day?  I am going to be there on Saturday through Monday...



This is why you see people charging their phones in restaurants and restrooms. There are also vending machines in various locations in both parks that sell chargers. The chargers seem expensive (and are cheaper on Amazon), but once you buy one, it can be returned for a fresh one repeatedly throughout your stay. I know there is a machine in Kingston Photos in DCA. Not sure where the other vending machines are located.


----------



## FryingPansWhoKnew

travispete said:


> What if your phone battery dies later in the day?  I am going to be there on Saturday through Monday.   Will be quite curious to hear from people starting Wednesday.



Consider perhaps investing in a portable battery charger.  You charge it at home or in your room overnight and charge your phone throughout the day with it.  The one we bought from Amazon was $36 and charges up to 8 full phone charges.  It's about the size and weight of a full soda can.  We plug in our phones and put them in our backpacks to charge.  The things they sell inside the park are quite expensive in comparison.  It's a "must-have" in our Disneyland pack now.


----------



## Winnowill

While I hated FP+, I thought MagicBands were the best thing since sliced bread when we went to WDW in 2014. I'd welcome their advent at my favorite park. Just not FP+


----------



## Barbanellie

jrjankowski8 said:


> Novel idea... just change over to Magic Bands.  It sounds like they are trying a convoluted way of achieving the same thing and I'm not sure why. Even if you want people to pay $10 a day for it, just do MB. solves the needing a phone issue, checking tickets, scanning, etc etc.


It feels like that's what they are working towards, somehow.  If not MB, maybe something similar.  Someone Machiavellian might say they're creating the "find your ticket" chaos on purpose for people to want to have a magic band


----------



## ricardol

It's incredible how Disney has not announced anything officially...........  Like another user said above there is usually beta Test phases for these systems, it is a big change and Disney can potentially increase their revenue if done right.

The people most affected are us who maximize their FP strategy... but we are only the 5% of the park attendees at max.. So many people don't even know how to use a regular fast pass, now I can imagine the potential chaos this can cause.... I pitty the CM's who will basically have to start fresh and educate everybody again on fastpass use...


----------



## arichau

theluckyrabbit said:


> A CM at BTMRR showed us the scanners where they normally take your FPs (by the water, before you make the turn to go through the turnstiles to go up the stairs). The CM at the beginning of the FP line will remind you to have your ticket or AP ready to scan, then you will use the machines at the regular spot.
> 
> Thanks for this info! That totally makes sense. Sounds like a good plan (if you have to scan something) I hope most people just scan their tickets or passes. I admit to getting irritated with people who reach for their phones to get scanned and then realize their phone went to sleep, they accidentally logged out, etc. I have season tickets for a sports team that went digital with their tickets last year and the lines to get in were way slower the entire season because of phone issues.


----------



## ktlm

Winnowill said:


> While I hated FP+, I thought MagicBands were the best thing since sliced bread when we went to WDW in 2014. I'd welcome their advent at my favorite park. Just not FP+



That is exactly how we feel.   We still hate FP+ to the point where even though we are long time WDW vets, we almost prefer DLR for the flexibility and to avoid FP+ (the only thing we miss at DLR is EPCOT, and other than that, I think DH would be happy never dealing with FP+ again and sticking to DLR).  I don't see FP+ as really being workable at DLR- at least I hope not because we would be extremely sad to lose the freedom and flexibility we feel at DLR.  We absolutely love Magic Bands.


----------



## Jedi Mouse

Winnowill said:


> While I hated FP+, I thought MagicBands were the best thing since sliced bread when we went to WDW in 2014. I'd welcome their advent at my favorite park. Just not FP+


I agree, while we haven't had the chance to get out to WDW, Magic Bands sounds like a great idea.


----------



## PatMcDuck

I have to agree, Magic Bands would be easier.  Make them optional, like at WDW.  People will BUY THEM, a win win.  You could give free ones to resort guests like at WDW, there are not many onsite resort guests at DL, or only offer them for sale.  Bands are pretty great, would work at park entry, FP, photo pass, etc.


----------



## 22Tink

Winnowill said:


> While I hated FP+, I thought MagicBands were the best thing since sliced bread when we went to WDW in 2014. I'd welcome their advent at my favorite park. Just not FP+


I feel exactly like this!! I loved the ease of the MB and I'd love to see them at DL!


----------



## az4boys

I've never been to WDW so I have a curiosity question on magic bands - do you use your phone to collect fast passes? I was wondering how this would work now that my kids are getting older. Could their ticket be linked to my phone (for when we are together and want to get fast passes together - similar to my DH being the fast pass runner now) AND linked to their phone (so they could get fast passes when they are separate)? We haven't let them go off on their own yet, but they are turning 14 this year and I think it will happen eventually. The idea of not having to keep track of paper sounds awesome.


----------



## HappyGrape

yes, we use our phone. I have my husband and my son's account linked to mine and I can do them for them from my phone. I believe there is an option from the park too.

However this is mainly for 4th fast pass, first 3 you can do from home on pc before you enter the park (30 days ahead for off site, 60 for onsite)


----------



## STLstone

az4boys said:


> I've never been to WDW so I have a curiosity question on magic bands - do you use your phone to collect fast passes? I was wondering how this would work now that my kids are getting older. Could their ticket be linked to my phone (for when we are together and want to get fast passes together - similar to my DH being the fast pass runner now) AND linked to their phone (so they could get fast passes when they are separate)? We haven't let them go off on their own yet, but they are turning 14 this year and I think it will happen eventually. The idea of not having to keep track of paper sounds awesome.


You have an online/app account. You could add your kids under your account OR they could have their own account that you link to your "main" account.

When you run the main account, you assign the privileges for they people that you link. You could give them the ability to modify their passes, or you could make it so only you can do it. All of this is run from the app, or the website.

The magic band is link to the online account you set up.

That's the cliff notes. There are pages and pages of what-ifs in the WDW Fastpass+ thread...


----------



## Mome Rath

az4boys said:


> I've never been to WDW so I have a curiosity question on magic bands - do you use your phone to collect fast passes? I was wondering how this would work now that my kids are getting older. Could their ticket be linked to my phone (for when we are together and want to get fast passes together - similar to my DH being the fast pass runner now) AND linked to their phone (so they could get fast passes when they are separate)? We haven't let them go off on their own yet, but they are turning 14 this year and I think it will happen eventually. The idea of not having to keep track of paper sounds awesome.



Everything is all about My Disney Experience.  So, the Magic Band is linked to an MDE account, and your ticket is linked to the MDE account, and the FP's are linked to the MDE account.  Your MDE account can be accessed by phone app, or on the website.   Parents can have a separate MDE account from their children, or parents can manage their kids' accounts.  Even if they have their own separate account, you add them as family/friends on your list and you can do FP's for everyone, or they can do them on their own.  If you want them to do them on their own, it is best for them to have their own account, or else they would have to log into your account to get their FP's if they were on their own.


----------



## frisbeego

az4boys said:


> I've never been to WDW so I have a curiosity question on magic bands - do you use your phone to collect fast passes? I was wondering how this would work now that my kids are getting older. Could their ticket be linked to my phone (for when we are together and want to get fast passes together - similar to my DH being the fast pass runner now) AND linked to their phone (so they could get fast passes when they are separate)? We haven't let them go off on their own yet, but they are turning 14 this year and I think it will happen eventually. The idea of not having to keep track of paper sounds awesome.



There are 2 ways to get fast passes at WDW that would translate well to DLR.  First, you can use the My Disney Experience app on your phone.  To me, that sounds like what Max Pass is supposed to be.  Second, you can go to a centralized kiosk in the park and touch it with your magic band or park ticket.  This is most similar to what DLR has now, except that DLR has ride-specific kiosks located near each ride, as opposed to centralized kiosks that offer available fast passes for any ride.  (There is a 3rd way -- reserving days/weeks ahead online -- but that is not being discussed for DLR.)

The park tickets are added to profiles.  If you choose to link your profile with someone, then, yes, they would be able to reserve fast passes for you.  And, yes, you would still be able to reserve fast passes on your own profile, even if you have linked it with someone else.


----------



## az4boys

Thanks! It sounds like it would work fine for parents splitting from their kids.


----------



## losfp

jrjankowski8 said:


> Novel idea... just change over to Magic Bands.




The problem is you can't just give out Magic Bands and that's it. There's a huge rollout involved in terms of infrastructure. Essentially you need to upgrade every room to include locks that accept the magic bands. You need to upgrade the turnstiles and fast pass machines with magic band readers. You need to equip all photopass photographers with magic band readers.  You need to upgrade all retail and dining outlets with magic band readers.

the whole appeal of the magic band system at WDW is that it's a one-stop-shop for all your needs. If you have it on  your wrist, you don't need your wallet, room key, photopass card or ticket.  Offering it JUST for fastpasses would undermine the value of the system, so IMO if you're going to roll out magic band, you need to do it completely across the board.

I say this as a huge fan of the magic band system.  I would love to see it at DLR. Just realistic in terms of the amount of work it would take.


----------



## HydroGuy

I was prepared to hate MBs and FP+. Something I love, love, love about MBs are the ride photos and the parks photographers. Since Disney knows where you are through your MB, it knows what ride you are on. And what ride vehicle you are in! So, using MB it directs your ride photos to you automatically sent without any effort on your part. You can see them on your phone 15-30 minutes after you get off the ride. You can buy individual ones or all of them with MemoryMaker (which is what I do).

When you encounter a park photographer, they just scan your MB after they take your photo.

I too would be very happy if they brought MBs to DLR. I am definitely a convert.

As for FP+, I have discussed that elsewhere and I did not hate FP+ any where near like I expected. I think I would hate it at DLR (if implemented like WDW) because one of the great things about DLR is the limited planning needed. Since WDW already needs substantial planning then the addition of FP+ is (to me) not as huge of a step.


----------



## Princess Jes

losfp said:


> The problem is you can't just give out Magic Bands and that's it. There's a huge rollout involved in terms of infrastructure. Essentially you need to upgrade every room to include locks that accept the magic bands. You need to upgrade the turnstiles and fast pass machines with magic band readers. You need to equip all photopass photographers with magic band readers.  You need to upgrade all retail and dining outlets with magic band readers.
> 
> the whole appeal of the magic band system at WDW is that it's a one-stop-shop for all your needs. If you have it on  your wrist, you don't need your wallet, room key, photopass card or ticket.  Offering it JUST for fastpasses would undermine the value of the system, so IMO if you're going to roll out magic band, you need to do it completely across the board.
> 
> I say this as a huge fan of the magic band system.  I would love to see it at DLR. Just realistic in terms of the amount of work it would take.


Correct me if im wrong (i've not yet been to DLR, just done the research) but i assumed that they have RFID scanners to scan your tickets/room keys/photopass cards? Yes they're all on different systems, but they're RFID terminals all the same right?
The MBs read off the same technology, so wouldnt the main changeover be at retail outlets/restaurants/QS windows?


----------



## losfp

Princess Jes said:


> Correct me if im wrong (i've not yet been to DLR, just done the research) but i assumed that they have RFID scanners to scan your tickets/room keys/photopass cards? Yes they're all on different systems, but they're RFID terminals all the same right?
> The MBs read off the same technology, so wouldnt the main changeover be at retail outlets/restaurants/QS windows?



From memory (it's been a couple of years since I've been), photopass is barcode (QR code?) and park tickets are barcodes (turnstiles and fast pass). I can't remember 100% on the room key, but I seem to recall it's a magnetic strip, not RFID.

Regardless, I would suggest that it's a bit simplistic to say that they're all running off the same technology so can be easily integrated. Each piece of equipment would still need to be assessed for compatibility with the software solution developed.


----------



## Princess Jes

losfp said:


> From memory (it's been a couple of years since I've been), photopass is barcode (QR code?) and park tickets are barcodes (turnstiles and fast pass). I can't remember 100% on the room key, but I seem to recall it's a magnetic strip, not RFID.


Ahh, gotcha!! a bit behind the times then!



losfp said:


> Regardless, I would suggest that it's a bit simplistic to say that they're all running off the same technology so can be easily integrated. Each piece of equipment would still need to be assessed for compatibility with the software solution developed.


yes it's simplistic and of course it would have to be assessed, but its also far less of an investment that a roll out of completely new equipment right?
of course its moot if they run on barcodes.


----------



## DLRExpert

Also this week something funky has been happening with FP.

I don't expect it to last but return times on some attractions were really fast.
For example, I pulled a FP for Grizzly today at 1050am and the return time was 11am with me being allowed to pick up my next FP at 11am. Went to Goofy, picked up that FP at 11am return time was 1110am with me being allowed to pick up my FP at 1110.

Right now it's 610pm and on the Disneyland App, Big Thunder is showing a return time of 615pm.
Same weirdness for Haunted Mansion, Buzz, and Roger Rabbit.


----------



## Winnowill

DLRExpert said:


> Also this week something funky has been happening with FP.
> 
> I don't expect it to last but return times on some attractions were really fast.
> For example, I pulled a FP for Grizzly today at 1050am and the return time was 11am with me being allowed to pick up my next FP at 11am. Went to Goofy, picked up that FP at 11am return time was 1110am with me being allowed to pick up my FP at 1110.
> 
> Right now it's 610pm and on the Disneyland App, Big Thunder is showing a return time of 615pm.
> Same weirdness for Haunted Mansion, Buzz, and Roger Rabbit.


Wow, yeah. Just checked Buzz - at 7:07, FP return time was 7:05.


----------



## 22Tink

DLRExpert said:


> Also this week something funky has been happening with FP.
> 
> I don't expect it to last but return times on some attractions were really fast.
> For example, I pulled a FP for Grizzly today at 1050am and the return time was 11am with me being allowed to pick up my next FP at 11am. Went to Goofy, picked up that FP at 11am return time was 1110am with me being allowed to pick up my FP at 1110.
> 
> Right now it's 610pm and on the Disneyland App, Big Thunder is showing a return time of 615pm.
> Same weirdness for Haunted Mansion, Buzz, and Roger Rabbit.


So weird! California Screamin is showing a 7:20 return time and it's 7:23! I wonder what's up?


----------



## Malcon10t

Khokhonutt said:


> It does seem odd that, for something they are confident will start Wednesday, we haven't heard a peep from Disney officially on this.


From a little bird, I heard they canceled the Wed start at 3 this afternoon.



Princess Jes said:


> Correct me if im wrong (i've not yet been to DLR, just done the research) but i assumed that they have RFID scanners to scan your tickets/room keys/photopass cards? Yes they're all on different systems, but they're RFID terminals all the same right?
> The MBs read off the same technology, so wouldnt the main changeover be at retail outlets/restaurants/QS windows?


DLR does not use RFID at this time.


----------



## ultravioletfly

Can confirm this!  We're here right now, and  got FPs for BIg Thunder, Haunted, and Buzz within 15 minutes. Catch is that you have to wait for an hour to pass before you can get a repeat FP. Example, we got a FP for Big THunder at 6:04 for 6:05. And the ticket said we could get another FP at 6:05. But when I tried to get more for Thunder, the ticket that popped out said you could only hold one pass per attraction at a time. So we went and got the others, and that was just fine. Crazy. 




DLRExpert said:


> Also this week something funky has been happening with FP.
> 
> I don't expect it to last but return times on some attractions were really fast.
> For example, I pulled a FP for Grizzly today at 1050am and the return time was 11am with me being allowed to pick up my next FP at 11am. Went to Goofy, picked up that FP at 11am return time was 1110am with me being allowed to pick up my FP at 1110.
> 
> Right now it's 610pm and on the Disneyland App, Big Thunder is showing a return time of 615pm.
> Same weirdness for Haunted Mansion, Buzz, and Roger Rabbit.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Malcon10t said:


> From a little bird, I heard they canceled the Wed start at 3 this afternoon...



Ahhh, the plot thickens!


----------



## Jfsag123

DLRExpert said:


> Also this week something funky has been happening with FP.
> 
> I don't expect it to last but return times on some attractions were really fast.
> For example, I pulled a FP for Grizzly today at 1050am and the return time was 11am with me being allowed to pick up my next FP at 11am. Went to Goofy, picked up that FP at 11am return time was 1110am with me being allowed to pick up my FP at 1110.
> 
> Right now it's 610pm and on the Disneyland App, Big Thunder is showing a return time of 615pm.
> Same weirdness for Haunted Mansion, Buzz, and Roger Rabbit.



I thought that was weird, but I'm new to DL, so I wasn't sure. We pulled a FP for Big Thunder at 5:04 and the return time was 5:05. I went over to pull one for Haunted Mansion at 5:16 and the return time was 5:20.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

DLRExpert said:


> Also this week something funky has been happening with FP.
> 
> I don't expect it to last but return times on some attractions were really fast.
> For example, I pulled a FP for Grizzly today at 1050am and the return time was 11am with me being allowed to pick up my next FP at 11am. Went to Goofy, picked up that FP at 11am return time was 1110am with me being allowed to pick up my FP at 1110.
> 
> Right now it's 610pm and on the Disneyland App, Big Thunder is showing a return time of 615pm.
> Same weirdness for Haunted Mansion, Buzz, and Roger Rabbit.



We ran into this today too - we used it at CA Screamin' when it finally opened. Standby was an hour, but FP return time was in 5 minutes. We pulled it and they told us to go ahead on. Can't figure out why people were waiting an hour in almost triple digit heat, but it worked well for us


----------



## ultravioletfly

Add Star Tours to the list of no wait FP. 

Also, one would think this new timing would mean long FP lines. But they all seem to be the same length as usual. 



ultravioletfly said:


> Can confirm this!  We're here right now, and  got FPs for BIg Thunder, Haunted, and Buzz within 15 minutes. Catch is that you have to wait for an hour to pass before you can get a repeat FP. Example, we got a FP for Big THunder at 6:04 for 6:05. And the ticket said we could get another FP at 6:05. But when I tried to get more for Thunder, the ticket that popped out said you could only hold one pass per attraction at a time. So we went and got the others, and that was just fine. Crazy.


----------



## Princess Jes

ultravioletfly said:


> Add Star Tours to the list of no wait FP.
> 
> Also, one would think this new timing would mean long FP lines. But they all seem to be the same length as usual.


I would have thought it would have a much larger negative impact on the standby line


----------



## Curlyxz

Yep, was in the park earlier today and noticed the handful of rides that had their FP return time within 5-10 minutes of the current time. The only rides I noticed that did not follow this were Indy, Space, and Matterhorn. I wonder if this is something they intended to work in or was just a glitch in the implementation of MaxPass?


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Curlyxz said:


> Yep, was in the park earlier today and noticed the handful of rides that had their FP return time within 5-10 minutes of the current time. The only rides I noticed that did not follow this were Indy, Space, and Matterhorn. I wonder if this is something they intended to work in or was just a glitch in the implementation of MaxPass?



We've experienced this on Splash for years. While not the 5-10 mins like today, the return time is often a shorter wait than the stand by line. I will say, that when added to extremely quiet mornings, it's made for enjoyable days this week.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Standing at Buzz now and the midterm system of scanning your ticket instead of handing over the FP has gone live today. A few hiccups they've said and lots of explaining. They said it's gone live on all FP attractions. FWIW, they said MaxPass will go live sometime next month and that Disney didn't make an announcement about this current change so not to confuse the roll out of MaxPass.

ETA: Just used the system on Space. You have to scan twice - once at beginning of line and again when FP line merges with regular line. The chances of my children losing their APs has just increased exponentially.


----------



## ricardol

DisneyJamieCA said:


> Standing at Buzz now and the midterm system of scanning your ticket instead of handing over the FP has gone live today. A few hiccups they've said and lots of explaining. They said it's gone live on all FP attractions. FWIW, they said MaxPass will go live sometime next month and that Disney didn't make an announcement about this current change so not to confuse the roll out of MaxPass.



Thank you for your report, I was expecting to open this thread and found an official announcement from Disney but still quiet.  So I know they say next month, but it just seems too rushed, if they are not going to beta test Maxi Pass it will probably blow up on their faces..... SO I think in my opinion they push out this a couple more months or are stubborn enough to go live without really beta testing it..


----------



## pudinhd

DisneyJamieCA said:


> Standing at Buzz now and the midterm system of scanning your ticket instead of handing over the FP has gone live today. A few hiccups they've said and lots of explaining. They said it's gone live on all FP attractions. FWIW, they said MaxPass will go live sometime next month and that Disney didn't make an announcement about this current change so not to confuse the roll out of MaxPass.



UGH.    Thanks for the confirmation!!  If you get a chance, would you ask if people would be turned away if they only had the paper FP reminder instead of their ticket?  I am wondering if there will be any leeway since a lot of people won't know about the change.  Or are there CM at the FP machines telling people the new info?  Thank you!


----------



## wenrob

Yep live.


----------



## STLstone

wenrob said:


> View attachment 246252 Yep live.
> View attachment 246251


That is pretty definitive proof. Thanks for the pics.

It also spells out pretty clearly that your fastpass printout by itself is not good enough to get on the ride.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

DisneyJamieCA said:


> ... Just used the system on Space. You have to scan twice - once at beginning of line and again when FP line merges with regular line. The chances of my children losing their APs has just increased exponentially.



I thought about this, too. I think I see Witz cases in our future.


----------



## DLRExpert

Question...
Can you get your next FP before you use the FP you currently have?
Or do have to scan the FP and ride the attraction first before you can get your next FP?


----------



## kylie71

I am still not sure how this Max Pass works.......
You have to obtain a FP from the phone app, not the FP machine, then they scan your Disneyland pass???

--Lori


----------



## wenrob

DLRExpert said:


> Question...
> Can you get your next FP before you use the FP you currently have?
> Or do have to scan the FP and ride the attraction first before you can get your next FP?


Looking at the reminder looks like you can hold two once your window opens up.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

DLRExpert said:


> Question...
> Can you get your next FP before you use the FP you currently have?
> Or do have to scan the FP and ride the attraction first before you can get your next FP?



The CM whom I spoke with explained that nothing about the FP service itself has changed. So look at the time on your FP reminder ticket. Either you will be able to get another FP when your return time has opened or two hours after you got the FP. Look at the photo above in post #227. You can see the return time and at the bottom it says when another FP can be obtained. In this case, the return time and next FP time are the same. But sometimes the next FP time is earlier than the return time. Hope this makes sense.


----------



## DLRExpert

2nd question...
Can you scan your entry/AP tickets onto the Disneyland App. Will the FP machines scan the tickets on the phone instead of using a physical ticket?

That way a person who is not riding can use the physical tickets to get more FP while the riding guests use the mobile app to get through FP.


----------



## Malcon10t

Interesting, they only canceled a portion of it.  Now interested in seeing how it all works...


----------



## Winnowill

Never mind. Nothing to see here. Move along.


----------



## az4boys

DLRExpert said:


> 2nd question...
> Can you scan your entry/AP tickets onto the Disneyland App. Will the FP machines scan the tickets on the phone instead of using a physical ticket?
> 
> That way a person who is not riding can use the physical tickets to get more FP while the riding guests use the mobile app to get through FP.



I have no idea on the answer but I'd like to know the details to cut down on frustration. Good question. We use a FP runner. If the tickets have to be in the line with the person, it may be harder to get new fast passes.


----------



## Comeundone87

I was so hoping Maxpass would start today. Going June 30-July 1 and was hoping to get Photopass for $40 for both days AND be able to pull fastpasses on the app. Bummer. I kind of figured this wasn't happening today when I didn't see an update for the app. Without a way to link your ticket to the app there's no way to pull the fastpass from your app. Oh well, now I have to take my camera...


----------



## pudinhd

I am very interested to know if the scanners will use the app or screen shots of the barcodes.  We are also hopping to use a FP runner throughout the day.

I logged into my Disney account through the app and found my AP and my husband's AP.  I clicked on something about adding a pass, but it wanted me to scan an AP barcode.  I clicked cancel and at the bottom there was a message about updating or adding something to my account.  I am now able to see a lot of tickets I have bought over the years, and maybe even old AP numbers.  I took screen shots of the APs and the tickets we are using for the people traveling with us, just in case we can use them at the FP scanners.  They are still on the app, but I have to scroll over quite a few times to get to the correct tickets, and that would take forever.


----------



## Lesley Wake

losfp said:


> The problem is you can't just give out Magic Bands and that's it. There's a huge rollout involved in terms of infrastructure. Essentially you need to upgrade every room to include locks that accept the magic bands. You need to upgrade the turnstiles and fast pass machines with magic band readers. You need to equip all photopass photographers with magic band readers.  You need to upgrade all retail and dining outlets with magic band readers.
> 
> the whole appeal of the magic band system at WDW is that it's a one-stop-shop for all your needs. If you have it on  your wrist, you don't need your wallet, room key, photopass card or ticket.  Offering it JUST for fastpasses would undermine the value of the system, so IMO if you're going to roll out magic band, you need to do it completely across the board.
> 
> I say this as a huge fan of the magic band system.  I would love to see it at DLR. Just realistic in terms of the amount of work it would take.



I have contacts at Disney Imagineering and they are quietly working on it now. It should be rolled out sooner rather than later!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

pudinhd said:


> UGH.    Thanks for the confirmation!!  If you get a chance, would you ask if people would be turned away if they only had the paper FP reminder instead of their ticket?  I am wondering if there will be any leeway since a lot of people won't know about the change.  Or are there CM at the FP machines telling people the new info?  Thank you!



We've only been on a few rides with it, but it doesn't seem like there is any leeway. Group in front of us on Star Tours (which only scans at the entrance, btw) didn't have their passes organized and held up the entire line until they could get them all handed out to the correct person. The little machine turns green if it's a valid FP when ticket is scanned and it pops up something (picture?) on their handheld device.

The return times are still wonky, but working in our favor. We got FP for both Indy and Big Thunder, both good right away   We could technically go get another for something else now if we wanted. Makes doing the headlines so much easier. I'll be interested to see how it continues to work.

ETA: They ar explaining when you get the FP what to expect and lots of explaining once you get back into the return line. Suits all around, walking up and down the lines letting people know.


----------



## NorthernCalMom

Two quick questions for those of you currently in the parks:

(1.) Does it seem that FPs are running out faster due to the current return time weirdness?

(2.) Would those of us who use a fastpass runner still be able to do so (meaning, is it ok for one person to hold & scan an entire family's set of tickets, or will each & every one of the ticket holders have to be present to get a FP)?

Thanks in advance for sharing your experiences.


----------



## agamble

NorthernCalMom said:


> Two quick questions for those of you currently in the parks:
> 
> (1.) Does it seem that FPs are running out faster due to the current return time weirdness?
> 
> (2.) Would those of us who use a fastpass runner still be able to do so (meaning, is it ok for one person to hold & scan an entire family's set of tickets, or will each & every one of the ticket holders have to be present to get a FP)?
> 
> Thanks in advance for sharing your experiences.



I was trying to post from the park, but my phone and DIS were not cooperating. Anyway...

So we arrived at the park shortly after 8 and did not know the change had occurred. I Sent DH to get FP for space while I signed kids up for Jedi training. We then rode a few rides and grabbed FP for Star Tours. As we were entering Buzz we saw the scanners being used and I asked. So we went to get on Space and I had to pass out everyone's tickets to the. I was staying off with the baby and asked for the tickets back and got a rude response from the CM that they had to keep their tickets to get scanned again. Next hiccup, when grabbed a FP for Star Tours my mom was in restroom. We thought no big deal, we have to swap anyway. Well she had to be the swapped and could not go in the first group because her ticket didn't have a FP attached. 

Also, yesterday at 5:00 I checked the app for screamin FP and they said 5:05. I thought it was an error. Well I walked over and at 5:06 I pulled a FP for 5:10 for screamin. Today the same with Matterhorn, just 15 minutes for return window. It isn't affecting availability necessarily though as these are FP Times for rides that otherwise wouldn't have been used. In actuality it will affect standby waits as people who aren't currently holding a FP can get on the ride almost immediately. 

Final note for now, they were only running Soarin at 1/6 capacity yesterday morning. Wait time was about 15 minutes instead of the 5 posted b


----------



## wenrob

NorthernCalMom said:


> Two quick questions for those of you currently in the parks:
> 
> (1.) Does it seem that FPs are running out faster due to the current return time weirdness?
> 
> (2.) Would those of us who use a fastpass runner still be able to do so (meaning, is it ok for one person to hold & scan an entire family's set of tickets, or will each & every one of the ticket holders have to be present to get a FP)?
> 
> Thanks in advance for sharing your experiences.


FPs don't seem to be running out faster. 

Older DD has still been our runner. No issues there. We just hand out our APs when we get near the scanner. On Space we DID scan below AND up top.


----------



## STLstone

kylie71 said:


> I am still not sure how this Max Pass works.......
> You have to obtain a FP from the phone app, not the FP machine, then they scan your Disneyland pass???
> 
> --Lori


First, MaxPass has not started yet.

But when it does, you can use the machine OR your phone to grab a Fastpass. You probably won't want to waste time walking to the machine if you could just do it from your phone.

The details about how the app will work on your phone and how you will manage everyone in your party have not been made available, yet.

After you have a Fastpass, you will take your park ticket to the ride when it's time to ride <-- this is the only change they have put into place today.


----------



## lcp9

agamble said:


> I was trying to post from the park, but my phone and DIS were not cooperating. Anyway...
> 
> So we arrived at the park shortly after 8 and did not know the change had occurred. I Sent DH to get FP for space while I signed kids up for Jedi training. We then rode a few rides and grabbed FP for Star Tours. As we were entering Buzz we saw the scanners being used and I asked. So we went to get on Space and I had to pass out everyone's tickets to the. I was staying off with the baby and asked for the tickets back and got a rude response from the CM that they had to keep their tickets to get scanned again. Next hiccup, when grabbed a FP for Star Tours my mom was in restroom. We thought no big deal, we have to swap anyway. Well she had to be the swapped and could not go in the first group because her ticket didn't have a FP attached.
> 
> Also, yesterday at 5:00 I checked the app for screamin FP and they said 5:05. I thought it was an error. Well I walked over and at 5:06 I pulled a FP for 5:10 for screamin. Today the same with Matterhorn, just 15 minutes for return window. It isn't affecting availability necessarily though as these are FP Times for rides that otherwise wouldn't have been used. In actuality it will affect standby waits as people who aren't currently holding a FP can get on the ride almost immediately.
> 
> Final note for now, they were only running Soarin at 1/6 capacity yesterday morning. Wait time was about 15 minutes instead of the 5 posted b



This is going to be a nightmare with 3 little kids and doing rider switch with multiple adults (my parents are coming with us next time.) So in your example, did you get a FP for star tours but your mom wasn't allowed to use it because it was attached to your ticket? Are they checking pics? That's super annoying to go get fastpasses and have to make sure you're getting the right FP for the right people when you've got switching going on.


----------



## DLRExpert

DLRExpert said:


> 2nd question...
> Can you scan your entry/AP tickets onto the Disneyland App. Will the FP machines scan the tickets on the phone instead of using a physical ticket?
> 
> That way a person who is not riding can use the physical tickets to get more FP while the riding guests use the mobile app to get through FP.



Found the answer. Mobile App for scanning is not available yet.


----------



## Malcon10t

agamble said:


> Final note for now, they were only running Soarin at 1/6 capacity yesterday morning. Wait time was about 15 minutes instead of the 5 posted b


How were they running at 1/6?  They have 2 "flights" (left and right), each have 3 (A, B, C) sections.  So, only 1 section on 1 flight was loading?


----------



## beachdreamr1229

I don't know about maxpass, but I tried the "new" fastpass system today.  You still get paper "reminders", but you have to scan your ticket twice in the FP line for each attraction similar to the magic bands and WDW.  It seems to be going relatively smoothly despite many visitors' confusion and dislike for having to scan their tickets.


----------



## ex007

Didn't see this posted elsewhere, so thought I'd let everyone know: Digital Fast Passes are now in effect at DCA. Wasn't at DL today, so don't know whether they are there yet.

But with digital FPs, the FP is now on your ticket or annual pass. The paper ticket printed out is now just a reminder. When you return to use your FP, you have to scan your park ticket or annual pass under the "Mickey Ears" reader, similar to those at WDW.

The major downside to this, obviously, is that you can no longer "stack" FPs. In order to get a new FP, you either have to use your FP or the outside time window has to expire. For example, if you FP window is 9:05-10:05, you previously could get a new FP after 9:05. Now that is no longer possible.

Guess it spreads the FPs around, but for those experienced guests, this will put a serious crimp in touring plan strategies.


----------



## Susie63

Breaking news......Disney releases Magic Bands for California Parks


----------



## Jerryp49

From another blogger.  They may change this ,but  :


----------



## tasha99

I think you may be able to still stack fps.  Makes gifting unused fps to strangers impossible, though.

Btw, this is also in effect at DL today.


----------



## ricardol

Can someone please confirm if CM's are checking Photos of ppl? Or for example can you use another person from your party ticket to enter the attraction?


----------



## mom2rtk

ex007 said:


> Didn't see this posted elsewhere, so thought I'd let everyone know: Digital Fast Passes are now in effect at DCA. Wasn't at DL today, so don't know whether they are there yet.
> 
> But with digital FPs, the FP is now on your ticket or annual pass. The paper ticket printed out is now just a reminder. When you return to use your FP, you have to scan your park ticket or annual pass under the "Mickey Ears" reader, similar to those at WDW.
> 
> The major downside to this, obviously, is that you can no longer "stack" FPs. In order to get a new FP, you either have to use your FP or the outside time window has to expire. For example, if you FP window is 9:05-10:05, you previously could get a new FP after 9:05. Now that is no longer possible.
> 
> Guess it spreads the FPs around, but for those experienced guests, this will put a serious crimp in touring plan strategies.


I hadn't seen that bit of information yet. Where did you see that the new system won't let you get another FP until the window has closed (as opposed to when it opens as before)?

Reports here earlier today were that they were using scanners for redemption now, but did't intend to really roll out MaxPass until July.


----------



## 22Tink

It looks like you can still get your next fp without using the first one. Casey from Disneyland Daily posted this picture of the reminder tickets and it has a time that you can get your next fp but nothing saying the existing fp must be used first.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

My parents have never seen World of Color.  So last week, they came with us and got WOC FPs.  Then my daughter wanted them to come and see MSEP with us.  No problem, I said, my daughter and I will be back on the 27th; we'll grab WOC FPs in the morning and give them to you, and you can come that night after work!

I feel bad that we won't be able to do this for them now.  I understand that it wasn't the intended use of FPs, but it also wasn't harming anything. :-(


----------



## GaryDis

Jerryp49 said:


> From another blogger.  They may change this ,but  :
> 
> View attachment 246320


My understanding is that it's not the same barcode, because the tickets have a 1D barcode and the fast passes have a 2D barcode. It's possible they're still treated the same.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

You can absolutely get another FP without using your current one. That part hasn't changed. And because of the immediate return times, we've actually held more at one time than we have in years. At one point today we held them for Space/Star Tours and then later for Big Thunder/Indy and Haunted Mansion/Splash. As it was, we pulled the HM FP at 1:20 with a 1:15 return time. Still not sure why the wonky return times, but it's worked well for us. It's essentially let us walk on all the FP rides immediately, bypassing longer standby lines, by pulling FP. We entered at 8am and by 1 had gone on Matterhorn, Space, BLAB, Star Tours, Autopia, Big Thunder x2, Indy, Jungle Cruise, HM, Pirates and had a FP for Splash. 

Splash broke down during our return window, so we asked how that would work now. What we've been told is that it hasn't changed and we'll be able to use it at any point today. We will try later tonight and I'll report back how that process goes. 

As for lines, the line to scan your return FP is a bit longer than normal, however the FP lines seem to move quicker overall. It does take some getting used to and handing out passes takes a minute, but I actually like this method. 

As for the above, the FP may have the same bar code and it's possible a CM will let it be enough, but in what we saw today, they will only accept the ticket.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Wanted to add, that DH has continued to be our FP runner today. Obtaining the FP remains the same. It's just redeeming them that has changed. And to redeem each person does have to scan their own card. It's really simple to do. It turns green when it's accepted and yes, it brings up your picture to the handheld device the CM is holding. I hope that helps.


----------



## beachdreamr1229

Jerryp49 said:


> From another blogger.  They may change this ,but  :
> 
> View attachment 246320



CMs were saying that wouldn't work.  Even if it did, CMs have been trained to ask for your ticket. I spoke with one who wouldn't confirm, but did repeatedly state that your ticket is the only thing they want scanned.


----------



## 2boysmommy

This is completely stressing me out. Our group of 9 arrives 7/31 for 4 days. 4 DL veterans (2 are kids) and 5 DL "newbies". I really thought I had everything planned out so they would have a great time. With this new system...ugh. Plus the possibility of MaxPass starting before we arrive? Best laid plans...out the window!


----------



## imjen

We are here today too. We were surprised when this took effect. No signs were out yesterday warning us about the change. The most annoying and stressful part is having to get the tickets out of dhs wallet, pass them out to the rest of the family (6 people) and then have the kids keep track of their tickets to have them scanned twice on most rides. I held mine and my five year olds tickets and quickly scanned them but while my hands were busy doing that, my five yr old decided to squat under the measuring stick sign, which slowed down our pace and the cm smartly stated that each person should hold their own fast pass so it's faster. Sorry but my barely five year old is not going to be faster than me scanning two tickets and I'm not going to risk him losing his ticket, which he would surely do.

We saw three cm's at the top of space watching us and at least one was watching the photos pop up on her screen. It looks like you definitely can't share fps anymore. You don't show your fp at all. It's just your reminder card/receipt.

We held Buzz and Star Tours fps at the same time. No problems there. We were also in line when Splash broke down (again) and were told we could use our fp anytime later today.


----------



## agamble

Malcon10t said:


> How were they running at 1/6?  They have 2 "flights" (left and right), each have 3 (A, B, C) sections.  So, only 1 section on 1 flight was loading?



Yes. I didn't understand what was taking so long as I saw the line before the ride opened and it wasn't that long. But we waited a while at the first CM and then the CM let in a small group and we were finally let in the long hallway to wait and watched as again only a small group was let in. When we finally got in it became obvious he was the only CM there and only loading the middle. 



ex007 said:


> Didn't see this posted elsewhere, so thought I'd let everyone know: Digital Fast Passes are now in effect at DCA. Wasn't at DL today, so don't know whether they are there yet.
> 
> But with digital FPs, the FP is now on your ticket or annual pass. The paper ticket printed out is now just a reminder. When you return to use your FP, you have to scan your park ticket or annual pass under the "Mickey Ears" reader, similar to those at WDW.
> 
> The major downside to this, obviously, is that you can no longer "stack" FPs. In order to get a new FP, you either have to use your FP or the outside time window has to expire. For example, if you FP window is 9:05-10:05, you previously could get a new FP after 9:05. Now that is no longer possible.
> 
> Guess it spreads the FPs around, but for those experienced guests, this will put a serious crimp in touring plan strategies.



We were able to pull a FP for Star Tours before using our Space FP. What I couldn't do was take my groups tickets with me to pull another FP if my time was right because they had to keep the tickets to rescan at middle of queue. They did not rescan on Star Tours though. 



Jerryp49 said:


> From another blogger.  They may change this ,but  :
> 
> View attachment 246320





ricardol said:


> Can someone please confirm if CM's are checking Photos of ppl? Or for example can you use another person from your party ticket to enter the attraction?



We were told everyone MUST have their own tickets. The scanners they used were definitely capable of showing pictures and probably do. We didn't chance it and my mom and husband switched places. We had rarely used her ticket all week for FP because we didn't need 5 FP since only four were riding. 



DisneyJamieCA said:


> Wanted to add, that DH has continued to be our FP runner today. Obtaining the FP remains the same. It's just redeeming them that has changed. And to redeem each person does have to scan their own card. It's really simple to do. It turns green when it's accepted and yes, it brings up your picture to the handheld device the CM is holding. I hope that helps.



I didn't like that they wanted my four year old to hold his ticket. He didn't want to give it back either. We didn't let him keep it between check points.


----------



## Jerryp49

imjen said:


> The most annoying and stressful part is having to get the tickets out of dhs wallet, pass them out to the rest of the family (6 people) and then have the kids keep track of their tickets to have them scanned twice on most rides. I held mine and my five year olds tickets and quickly scanned them but while my hands were busy doing that, my five yr old decided to squat under the measuring stick sign, which slowed down our pace and the cm smartly stated that each person should hold their own fast pass so it's faster. Sorry but my barely five year old is not going to be faster than me scanning two tickets and I'm not going to risk him losing his ticket, which he would surely do.



Looks like we need the option to have Magic Bands


----------



## ktlm

DisneyJamieCA said:


> ETA: Just used the system on Space. You have to scan twice - once at beginning of line and again when FP line merges with regular line. The chances of my children losing their APs has just increased exponentially.





agamble said:


> We were told everyone MUST have their own tickets.
> 
> I didn't like that they wanted my four year old to hold his ticket. He didn't want to give it back either. We didn't let him keep it between check points.



This makes me unhappy.  When my DD was between the ages of 3 and 6, there is no way I would have wanted her holding her own park ticket for even a minute.  I probably would never have seen it again.  Actually, DH isn't much better. DD is now 11, and I would trust her more than DH,  but every time this is going to involve me having to pass out their tickets and collect them again.  With the paper FPs, I usually just held all of them myself- and even if I gave them to DH and DD, I wouldn't stress because it wasn't like it was their ticket for the rest of our trip.    If they are going to make each person, including 3 year olds hold and scan their own tickets instead of just letting one person scan all of them for the group, they need magic bands.


----------



## megs1313

So, we still have no idea when maxpass is coming? i'm totally stressed about this. trip is 7/6! two weeks!


----------



## Kender

Wait. So now not only can I not pixie dust and random stranger if I can't use a FP, but if they're being strict to the person attached to the pass, that means I can no longer get two rides on ToT/GotG using my mom's pass to pull a second FP . She won't ride it with me, but we always pull two FPs between our passes each trip (3-5 day trips every six to eight weeks roughly) so I can get my fix on the ride without her having to wait with me or for me for too long.

Even WDW let me use my CM friend's pass for FPs she couldn't use due to a back injury when I visited her, but there's no pictures that pop up to my knowledge with those. And they knew I was using her pass (we asked directly if I could since otherwise one of the two FPs would go to waste). We didn't try to hide it.

I really, really hope that part isn't going to be a hard fast rule. That's obscene.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

Kender said:


> Wait. So now not only can I not pixie dust and random stranger if I can't use a FP, but if they're being strict to the person attached to the pass, that means I can no longer get two rides on ToT/GotG using my mom's pass to pull a second FP . She won't ride it with me, but we always pull two FPs between our passes each trip (3-5 day trips every six to eight weeks roughly) so I can get my fix on the ride without her having to wait with me or for me for too long.
> 
> Even WDW let me use my CM friend's pass for FPs she couldn't use due to a back injury when I visited her, but there's no pictures that pop up to my knowledge with those. And they knew I was using her pass (we asked directly if I could since otherwise one of the two FPs would go to waste). We didn't try to hide it.
> 
> I really, really hope that part isn't going to be a hard fast rule. That's obscene.


I'm pretty bummed about the photo thing.  We also did Disney World last year and they directly told us it was fine to swap Magic Bands for FPs.


----------



## jetskigrl

Bummer, we are going this Saturday and I was hoping they would hold off on this change until later.  We often pull 4 FP for rides and let the kids ride twice if Dh and I don't feel like going.  I guess that won't be happening anymore.   I'm also bummed that we can't pixie dust our unused FPs to friends or other guests if we aren't going to be using them. 

What I really dislike is that DH skips a lot of the rides due to back issues so he usually is our FP runner while we are on the rides.   So I really dislike us having to carry our tickets with us on the ride, which means he can't use that time to get us more FP


----------



## wenrob

Guys have you actually seen the photos pop up? My DD has been paying attention to detail for me and she says what she's seen pop up on the handheld is a green check mark. 

IMO it really hasn't been bad. Of course we had a heads up and kind of knew what to expect. If someone is holding up the line there are two scanners. We've just moved over when that happens. My kids are 20/11/11 so it hasn't been a huge deal. We still all hand them to older DD after we've gone through though.


----------



## ParkHopper1

Test question for anyone at the parks and willing to try...

1) Can you scan your barcode in the DL app off your phone if you have your AP or ticket linked instead of the physical hard ticket for your return time redemption?

2) Can you scan a PHOTO of your ticket barcode off your phone?

I don't mind the new system but would much rather just be able to scan the phone in the FP lines vs having to keep pulling out the AP three times per attraction.

Seems like that would be a working feature with where they are headed with the MaxPass system


----------



## Niltiac

jetskigrl said:


> What I really dislike is that DH skips a lot of the rides due to back issues so he usually is our FP runner while we are on the rides.   So I really dislike us having to carry our tickets with us on the ride, which means he can't use that time to get us more FP


I'm sure this isn't the reason behind it, but I do think it's interesting that this change makes Max Pass more valuable. If your FP "runner" is collecting FP digitally, they don't need to be holding the tickets.


----------



## BriannaRuth

Niltiac said:


> I'm sure this isn't the reason behind it, but I do think it's interesting that this change makes Max Pass more valuable. If your FP "runner" is collecting FP digitally, they don't need to be holding the tickets.



Exactly.  There's no need to have a FP runner if you're using MaxPass.


----------



## Abbey1

Are they 100% enforcing that each guest must scan their own ticket at the scanners? Even very young children? Or children with special needs? Will they not allow a parent to scan their own ticket and their child's? It seems like there should be some leeway in regards to this aspect.


----------



## Barbanellie

Are WoC FP still disconnected from the ride FPs, with this new system?


----------



## Winnowill

Man, am I glad we were there last week rather than this. Of course, I live the idea of immediate return times. The other part...not so much.


----------



## wenrob

Abbey1 said:


> Are they 100% enforcing that each guest must scan their own ticket at the scanners? Even very young children? Or children with special needs? Will they not allow a parent to scan their own ticket and their child's? It seems like there should be some leeway in regards to this aspect.


The lady in front of us scanned all her kids on Grizzly and they didn't say anything. Honestly it goes faster having your kids do it. You just walk by and tap, it lights up and chimes and you're good to go.

Also, we got all nosy looking at the handheld scanners. Two Mickeys (one for each scanner) that light up green when the FPs are scanned. Not your pic. They will say you're early, late or the FP has been used. I'm thinking you could use each other's passes (as long as they have FPs scanned to them). We've been riding together so I'm not sure if I'll be able to test that out or not.


----------



## wenrob

Winnowill said:


> Man, am I glad we were there last week rather than this. Of course, I live the idea of immediate return times. The other part...not so much.


People are making it out to be a bigger deal than it is. It has not slowed us down at all. There have been one or two back ups but we simply move over to the other machine. It's been fairly easy, we've been doing it all day. I think next trip we'll be using lanyards to simplify more.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

wenrob said:


> Guys have you actually seen the photos pop up? My DD has been paying attention to detail for me and she says what she's seen pop up on the handheld is a green check mark.
> 
> IMO it really hasn't been bad. Of course we had a heads up and kind of knew what to expect. If someone is holding up the line there are two scanners. We've just moved over when that happens. My kids are 20/11/11 so it hasn't been a huge deal. We still all hand them to older DD after we've gone through though.



I thought I saw a picture on one, but I'm not 100% positive. I will try to look more carefully the next time we do it. It very well may be a check mark that comes up. I do know that at least on Buzz, the system is screwy - the pass scanned on the left side of the machine shows up on the right side of the handheld and vice-versa. The CM said it was really confusing to keep track of everybody coming through. 



Abbey1 said:


> Are they 100% enforcing that each guest must scan their own ticket at the scanners? Even very young children? Or children with special needs? Will they not allow a parent to scan their own ticket and their child's? It seems like there should be some leeway in regards to this aspect.



I'm sure there would be some leeway, but they have been very insistent on each person scans their pass and then moves through. I was waiting for DS after we had trouble on the ride before with his pass and the CM asked me to move through. So far it hasn't been too bad to collect them back from the kids right after that point. 

I do know a CM can override the system. Had problems with DS pass showing as valid for some reason (worked fine earlier that morning) and she was able to clear it so it would show valid at the second check point. It does help to keep the paper reminder tickets as we were able to show her we did pull 6 of those. 



Barbanellie said:


> Are WoC FP still disconnected from the ride FPs, with this new system?


 We're not in DCA so can't confirm with certainty, but my understanding is that is still disconnected and will remain that way.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

wenrob said:


> People are making it out to be a bigger deal than it is. It has not slowed us down at all. There have been one or two back ups but we simply move over to the other machine. It's been fairly easy, we've been doing it all day. I think next trip we'll be using lanyards to simplify more.


Agree 100%! I actually find it very easy and a fairly smooth process. Lines don't seem any longer than they were.


----------



## GenGen22

Barbanellie said:


> Are WoC FP still disconnected from the ride FPs, with this new system?


I would like to know if shows like this and F! Will be disconnected as well.  At WDW everything including shows are connected so, I'm hoping this doesn't change.


----------



## Princess Jes

Wouldn't lanyards solve the whole "i don't want to pull my pass/ticket out over and over" brew-ha-ha?
It seems like a very simple solution to a very small issue?
Works perfectly for those with express pass at Universal.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

ex007 said:


> Didn't see this posted elsewhere, so thought I'd let everyone know: Digital Fast Passes are now in effect at DCA. Wasn't at DL today, so don't know whether they are there yet.
> 
> But with digital FPs, the FP is now on your ticket or annual pass. The paper ticket printed out is now just a reminder. When you return to use your FP, you have to scan your park ticket or annual pass under the "Mickey Ears" reader, similar to those at WDW...



Just to clarify, digital FP has not started yet. CMs have said that part of MaxPass will begin next month. The digital FPs will be available on your smartphone. What has changed today is the redemption of paper FPs. And all this was announced previously in this thread.



Kender said:


> Wait. So now not only can I not pixie dust and random stranger if I can't use a FP, but if they're being strict to the person attached to the pass, that means I can no longer get two rides on ToT/GotG using my mom's pass to pull a second FP . She won't ride it with me, but we always pull two FPs between our passes each trip (3-5 day trips every six to eight weeks roughly) so I can get my fix on the ride without her having to wait with me or for me for too long...



CMs are saying that they are able to work some pixie dust in these cases. (It doesn't hurt to be super nice when you ask.) They can transfer a FP from one person in the group to another group member. But sadly, yes, this does mean that pixie dust FPs to strangers is a thing of the past.



Barbanellie said:


> Are WoC FP still disconnected from the ride FPs, with this new system?



Other boards are reporting that show FPs are or will be connected once MaxPass fully rolls out (the way show FPs are connected at WDW). We asked a plaid about this the other day, and she confirmed that show FPs will be connected. Maybe someone who is there now can confirm whether their WOC FPs were connected today.


----------



## GlitteryOtters

theluckyrabbit said:


> Other boards are reporting that show FPs are or will be connected once MaxPass fully rolls out (the way show FPs are connected at WDW). We asked a plaid about this the other day, and she confirmed that show FPs will be connected. Maybe someone who is there now can confirm whether their WOC FPs were connected today.



I don't believe they are connected (yet), as I know someone who was there today and pulled a Guardians FP today at just before 11 AM (with a "next FP available" time of 2 hours later) & was able to pull a WOC FP a few minutes later. 

~Meg


----------



## theluckyrabbit

GlitteryOtters said:


> I don't believe they are connected (yet), as I know someone who was there today and pulled a Guardians FP today at just before 11 AM (with a "next FP available" time of 2 hours later) & was able to pull a WOC FP a few minutes later.
> 
> ~Meg



So we still have some time... And Disney management can always change their minds about this before the wi-fi portion of MaxPass debuts.


----------



## jetskigrl

Niltiac said:


> I'm sure this isn't the reason behind it, but I do think it's interesting that this change makes Max Pass more valuable. If your FP "runner" is collecting FP digitally, they don't need to be holding the tickets.



Yes, I agree.  They make it harder to use a runner to get paper FP so more people will shell out the $10/per person/per day.   They need another way to justify why people should pay the extra money for Maxpass on top of the ticket price.

I definitely won't be surprised if this eventually leads to no free paper FP at all and the only two options are standby line or Maxpass (like Knotts and Six Flags).


----------



## Kender

theluckyrabbit said:


> CMs are saying that they are able to work some pixie dust in these cases. (It doesn't hurt to be super nice when you ask.) They can transfer a FP from one person in the group to another group member. But sadly, yes, this does mean that pixie dust FPs to strangers is a thing of the past.



I'm definitely seeing conflicting information now since some are saying they're seeing pictures pop up and others say it's just validity information. Definitely hoping for the latter although I dislike the idea I'll have to hold onto my mom's pass even for one ride. Although if I can scan from the app, that could work since I have her log in info.

But even if a CM (I'm always extra nice to them) can fix a FP from one pass to another in such situation as I described, that still takes extra moments that it didn't used to take. With just the paper ticket, all I had to do was hand it off. If they are checking pictures, I have to explain the situation and hope they'll be feeling flexible.

And yeah, wasn't questioning the no more pixie dust for strangers. Just complaining about it, lol. Been following along and the comments about pictures being associated was what finally got me to speak up. But that has been a sticking point for me too and I was definitely planning to voice a complaint to Disney about it once I've had a chance to experience it for myself.

I like pixie dusting strangers, gorram it!


----------



## lcp9

Kender said:


> I'm definitely seeing conflicting information now since some are saying they're seeing pictures pop up and others say it's just validity information. Definitely hoping for the latter although I dislike the idea I'll have to hold onto my mom's pass even for one ride. Although if I can scan from the app, that could work since I have her log in info.
> 
> But even if a CM (I'm always extra nice to them) can fix a FP from one pass to another in such situation as I described, that still takes extra moments that it didn't used to take. With just the paper ticket, all I had to do was hand it off. If they are checking pictures, I have to explain the situation and hope they'll be feeling flexible.
> 
> And yeah, wasn't questioning the no more pixie dust for strangers. Just complaining about it, lol. Been following along and the comments about pictures being associated was what finally got me to speak up. But that has been a sticking point for me too and I was definitely planning to voice a complaint to Disney about it once I've had a chance to experience it for myself.
> 
> I like pixie dusting strangers, gorram it!



I read from one of the bloggers it is not attached to pictures at all. 1 day ticket holders don't even take pictures, do they? So as long as it's a person that you're ok handing your ticket over to, you can use FP within your group.


----------



## nutshell

Here today and it's been a huge non-event. Everyone quickly figured out how to scan their cards at the FP return entrance. Wouldn't say things were slowed down at all. Did people have questions and clog the entrance sometimes?  Sure, but that happened with regular fast passes too. In fact, it always amazes me how many times I hear in a day comments that demonstrate many guests clearly don't understand the FP system.


----------



## imjen

Dh saw his photo pop up. He noticed them holding tablets and looking at photos on Space and Buzz today. 


wenrob said:


> Guys have you actually seen the photos pop up? My DD has been paying attention to detail for me and she says what she's seen pop up on the handheld is a green check mark.
> 
> IMO it really hasn't been bad. Of course we had a heads up and kind of knew what to expect. If someone is holding up the line there are two scanners. We've just moved over when that happens. My kids are 20/11/11 so it hasn't been a huge deal. We still all hand them to older DD after we've gone through though.


----------



## imjen

Abbey1 said:


> Are they 100% enforcing that each guest must scan their own ticket at the scanners? Even very young children? Or children with special needs? Will they not allow a parent to scan their own ticket and their child's? It seems like there should be some leeway in regards to this aspect.


I have been able to scan my 5 year olds each time on several rides. I only got one comment about it but no one forced me to give it to him to scan for himself. I just scanned his and said that was his ticket.


----------



## wenrob

imjen said:


> Dh saw his photo pop up. He noticed them holding tablets and looking at photos on Space and Buzz today.


We've done half a dozen FP rides today including Space and have not seen that. Confirmation, yes. Photos, no. As a PP said, one day tickets don't have photos so how would they make that work?


----------



## Jfsag123

Abbey1 said:


> Are they 100% enforcing that each guest must scan their own ticket at the scanners? Even very young children? Or children with special needs? Will they not allow a parent to scan their own ticket and their child's? It seems like there should be some leeway in regards to this aspect.



No, they're not. I had no idea they even wanted each person to scan their own pass. We used FP at Space, Buzz, Matterhorn, Big Thunder, Indiana Jones, Splash, and Star Tours today and I scanned the tickets for all 4 of my family members at every single one. Not once did a CM even mention that I should give each individual member their own ticket to scan. I've been keeping them all in my lanyard, so it's just easier for me to pop them out and then back in. Didn't know this was a thing until I looked here.


----------



## Kender

lcp9 said:


> I read from one of the bloggers it is not attached to pictures at all. 1 day ticket holders don't even take pictures, do they? So as long as it's a person that you're ok handing your ticket over to, you can use FP within your group.



There's been several issues raised in this thread why one wouldn't want to hand off their ticket or AP to even someone they'd trust with it.


----------



## Kender

wenrob said:


> We've done half a dozen FP rides today including Space and have not seen that. Confirmation, yes. Photos, no. As a PP said, one day tickets don't have photos so how would they make that work?



Again, some said that they saw pictures attached. That's what helped bring it up as a concern if it was true. Combined with some reports of people witnessing groups being forced to give each individual their correct ticket/pass, it makes sense why it's coming up as a concern. 

And in good old Disney fashion, people are experiencing different things. Some are reporting not being forced to give tickets/passes to their respective owners. Some are. It wouldn't be unsurprising if one day tickets were an exception to a picture rule (if it exists, but currently too many varied reports with only first day of implementation). They already are handled differently for entry (no picture, require hand stamp).


----------



## mydisneyfix

To test the photo theory, my husband and I purposely switched our park tickets with each other at the FP return scanners.  We did it on 3 different rides, with some rides having 2 scanning sections(once when entering the FP line and once again at FP merge point). No one said anything to us.  We finally confirmed by ride number 3 that the CM scanner shows a green check mark. Not a photo.


----------



## Mysteryincorp

We were there today and had no problems at all. My daughter (7) scanned her own ticket and we saw no problems or issues. Though something was going on at Big Thunder Mountain.....police, firemen, saw a lady yelling at a CM. Anybody know what happened?


----------



## nutshell

Mysteryincorp said:


> We were there today and had no problems at all. My daughter (7) scanned her own ticket and we saw no problems or issues. Though something was going on at Big Thunder Mountain.....police, firemen, saw a lady yelling at a CM. Anybody know what happened?


Didn't see that but I know BTMRR was closed for awhile.


----------



## nutshell

wenrob said:


> We've done half a dozen FP rides today including Space and have not seen that. Confirmation, yes. Photos, no. As a PP said, one day tickets don't have photos so how would they make that work?


I noticed photos in the handhelds at Space Mountain.


----------



## Barbanellie

Princess Jes said:


> Wouldn't lanyards solve the whole "i don't want to pull my pass/ticket out over and over" brew-ha-ha?


Follow-up question to this one: How are the passes scanned, actually?  If your pass is in a lanyard in a clear plastic thingy, can you get it scanned without taking it out?  I know this wouldn't work when pulling the FP from the machine, but to scan at the rides, would that work?

We're leaving tomorrow, and I'm debating bringing lanyards or not.


----------



## Pyrotechnictigger

I'd imagine that the FP return times are due to the park being quieter than normal (predicted by Disney) hence a perfect day to roll out a big change.


----------



## Is This Real

DisneyJamieCA said:


> Wanted to add, that DH has continued to be our FP runner today. Obtaining the FP remains the same. It's just redeeming them that has changed. And to redeem each person does have to scan their own card. It's really simple to do. It turns green when it's accepted and yes, it brings up your picture to the handheld device the CM is holding. I hope that helps.



Not having been before, I'm not sure  of the queuing procedure, but how does the FP runner get the cards off the other family members if they need to scan them twice before riding the ride.


----------



## GaryDis

Is This Real said:


> Not having been before, I'm not sure  of the queuing procedure, but how does the FP runner get the cards off the other family members if they need to scan them twice before riding the ride.


That's precisely the problem about which many people are complaining. You can't, unless they allow scanning off a phone or facsimile of the tickets while on the ride line.


----------



## wenrob

Barbanellie said:


> Follow-up question to this one: How are the passes scanned, actually?  If your pass is in a lanyard in a clear plastic thingy, can you get it scanned without taking it out?  I know this wouldn't work when pulling the FP from the machine, but to scan at the rides, would that work?
> 
> We're leaving tomorrow, and I'm debating bringing lanyards or not.


Saw lots of people doing that. They just kept the barcode facing out. We've never used them but I'm thinking of picking up some for the whole family for the next trip.


----------



## wenrob

Kender said:


> Again, some said that they saw pictures attached. That's what helped bring it up as a concern if it was true. Combined with some reports of people witnessing groups being forced to give each individual their correct ticket/pass, it makes sense why it's coming up as a concern.
> 
> And in good old Disney fashion, people are experiencing different things. Some are reporting not being forced to give tickets/passes to their respective owners. Some are. It wouldn't be unsurprising if one day tickets were an exception to a picture rule (if it exists, but currently too many varied reports with only first day of implementation). They already are handled differently for entry (no picture, require hand stamp).


Where have you seen that the tickets need to be matched to the owner of them? There was a previous post where one didn't have a FP attached so they had to reverse how they did Rider Swap but doesn't mean the ticket has to match the rider. There's no time for CMs to be matching people up. I personally think this is a non issue. The do ask everyone have there own ticket to go through. My experience this is for efficiency. It goes much faster than someone scanning for everyone. 


mydisneyfix said:


> To test the photo theory, my husband and I purposely switched our park tickets with each other at the FP return scanners.  We did it on 3 different rides, with some rides having 2 scanning sections(once when entering the FP line and once again at FP merge point). No one said anything to us.  We finally confirmed by ride number 3 that the CM scanner shows a green check mark. Not a photo.


Thanks for doing that. 



nutshell said:


> I noticed photos in the handhelds at Space Mountain.


Not saying people haven't. Just saying that's hasn't been my experience.


----------



## nutshell

Barbanellie said:


> Follow-up question to this one: How are the passes scanned, actually?  If your pass is in a lanyard in a clear plastic thingy, can you get it scanned without taking it out?  I know this wouldn't work when pulling the FP from the machine, but to scan at the rides, would that work?
> 
> We're leaving tomorrow, and I'm debating bringing lanyards or not.



It might work with a clear plastic lanyard. It's very quick and easy to scan. Just hold the ticket or AP card under a circular sensor. You don't have to insert anything.


----------



## nutshell

wenrob said:


> Where have you seen that the tickets need to be matched to the owner of them?



Related issue. At BTMRR last night two guests had FPs that had been given to them by strangers. Pixie dust. Of course their tickets were rejected by the scanners. They explained how they received the FPs to the CM and he let them through but cautioned that they probably wouldn't be able to get through in the future.


----------



## Jedi Mouse

This will cause us to change things up just a bit.  I generally hold all four of our AP's and distribute them just prior to getting to the gates and them collect them once we are inside.  It looks like I'll have to start doing that when we use FP's as well.  

As others have mentioned it will also prevent us from gifting people with FP's that we end up not using.  I always enjoyed handing them to someone approaching the standby line and spreading a bit of Disney magic.


----------



## figment_jii

mydisneyfix said:


> To test the photo theory, my husband and I purposely switched our park tickets with each other at the FP return scanners.  We did it on 3 different rides, with some rides having 2 scanning sections(once when entering the FP line and once again at FP merge point). No one said anything to us.  We finally confirmed by ride number 3 that the CM scanner shows a green check mark. Not a photo.


Did you two approach the FP lines together or at separate times?  I'm just wondering if they saw both of you together and figured "oh, they just mixed up their tickets".


----------



## Kender

wenrob said:


> Where have you seen that the tickets need to be matched to the owner of them? There was a previous post where one didn't have a FP attached so they had to reverse how they did Rider Swap but doesn't mean the ticket has to match the rider. There's no time for CMs to be matching people up. I personally think this is a non issue. The do ask everyone have there own ticket to go through. My experience this is for efficiency. It goes much faster than someone scanning for everyone.




I've seen it mentioned more than once in this thread. If you read through all of the replies since the system went live, you'll find all the evidence of what some of us are voicing concern over. It's not just some random mention elsewhere on the internet. It was here in this discussion.

I haven't once denied that others have had a experience more similar to yours either. I've simply said (in different words) there have been conflicting experiences that will make a difference in how we navigate the new system.

As already mentioned: there is true Disney inconsistency happening. I don't know why I'm shocked. There was a lot of confusion over the Premium vouchers way back when people were using those after that level of pass went away and people got different results for a few days.


----------



## wenrob

nutshell said:


> Related issue. At BTMRR last night two guests had FPs that had been given to them by strangers. Pixie dust. Of course their tickets were rejected by the scanners. They explained how they received the FPs to the CM and he let them through but cautioned that they probably wouldn't be able to get through in the future.


It's really not though. Those weren't FPs they were given but reminders. It sucks we can't do that anymore but it's still not definitive proof that I can't use my kids AP/FP at the scanner. I'm not trying to be contrary I just think people are looking for issues where there most likely are none.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Quick update: Today, at least at Big Thunder they are allowing parents to scan their children's passes along with theirs. Still haven't been able to definitively see what pops up on the handheld. I'll see if I can ask a CM before we leave today.


----------



## wenrob

Kender said:


> I've seen it mentioned more than once in this thread. If you read through all of the replies since the system went live, you'll find all the evidence of what some of us are voicing concern over. It's not just some random mention elsewhere on the internet. It was here in this discussion.
> 
> I haven't once denied that others have had a experience more similar to yours either. I've simply said (in different words) there have been conflicting experiences that will make a difference in how we navigate the new system.
> 
> As already mentioned: there is true Disney inconsistency happening. I don't know why I'm shocked. There was a lot of confusion over the Premium vouchers way back when people were using those after that level of pass went away and people got different results for a few days.


I've been following the thread since it started. I guess I'm just reading it differently. Like I said I'm not arguing, I just feel it's not a big issue. Getting ready to use FP. Will purposely trade with DD to see what happens.


----------



## Kender

wenrob said:


> It's really not though. Those weren't FPs they were given but reminders. It sucks we can't do that anymore but it's still not definitive proof that I can't use my kids AP/FP at the scanner. I'm not trying to be contrary I just think people are looking for issues where there most likely are none.



No one is looking for an issue. They're basing their concern off reports that there was strict enforcement of tickets/passes from their experience.



wenrob said:


> I've been following the thread since it started. I guess I'm just reading it differently. Like I said I'm not arguing, I just feel it's not a big issue. Getting ready to use FP. Will purposely trade with DD to see what happens.



As have I. But I think you've missed a few posts. It happens. I occasionally get redirected to a new page and totally miss a handful of posts. I usually try to back up a page or so wherever I get redirected to make sure I didn't miss something.

Please try it on a few different FP rides, thank you! I hope others continue to test this as well. I liked figment's suggestion to try approaching separately and see if it was just a case of the CM thinking the tickets got mixed up.


----------



## DLRExpert

New Question...

- Can you arrive early or late to use your entry ticket FP. I believe at WDW you can arrive early or a bit late to use your Magic Bands.


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

wenrob said:


> Getting ready to use FP. Will purposely trade with DD to see what happens.



Thank you for taking the time to test the system and talk to CMs while you are on your vacation. It's really thoughtful and quite helpful to those of us planning trips!


----------



## wenrob

3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> Thank you for taking the time to test the system and talk to CMs while you are on your vacation. It's really thoughtful and quite helpful to those of us planning trips!


Not a problem. I appreciate it when others do it. 

Swapped passes, no issues. Green Mickey/Checkmarks on the handheld.


----------



## tlovesdis

DLRExpert said:


> New Question...
> 
> - Can you arrive early or late to use your entry ticket FP. I believe at WDW you can arrive early or a bit late to use your Magic Bands.



I don't think so!  Yesterday I saw three instances where people were denied entry.  Two were early and one was late. They all argued with the CM while we waited right behind them but they were sent away.  One was Star Tours, one was Indy and one was Space.


----------



## DLRExpert

tlovesdis said:


> I don't think so!  Yesterday I saw three instances where people were denied entry.  Two were early and one was late. They all argued with the CM while we waited right behind them but they were sent away.  One was Star Tours, one was Indy and one was Space.



Good to know but I wonder how late. Pretty much need know from first-hand experience.


----------



## DznyPrnces

DLRExpert said:


> Good to know but I wonder how late. Pretty much need know from first-hand experience.



I don't think it matters how late. Disneyland has been enforcing the return windows on fast passes for at least a year now, probably longer.


----------



## Kender

DznyPrnces said:


> I don't think it matters how late. Disneyland has been enforcing the return windows on fast passes for at least a year now, probably longer.



They've been enforcing return times for a few years+ at this point. Since early 2013 from what I recall.

But even with that, there was some unofficial wiggle room previously that CMs could exercise at their discretion. WDW has an official early/late window policy that is built into the system. I wonder how early/late those people precisely mentioned were or if it's now going to be to the minute enforcement with no wiggle room.

Also makes me wonder about dining reservations and FP return issues that sometimes arise (and with a receipt were previously another at the CM's discretion). Also if the system is has been built to recognize that a ride went down at any point during the original return window so now the FP is good for the rest of the day.

One would assume so, but one also shouldn't assume.


----------



## DLRExpert

DznyPrnces said:


> I don't think it matters how late. Disneyland has been enforcing the return windows on fast passes for at least a year now, probably longer.



The unofficial CM wiggle room was 15 minutes after the end return time. Worked 100% of the time for me. Been that way since the strict FP return policy.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Is This Real said:


> Not having been before, I'm not sure  of the queuing procedure, but how does the FP runner get the cards off the other family members if they need to scan them twice before riding the ride.



He doesn't do it while we're on the ride, as you're correct, we couldn't get the passes to him. I have no tried scanning my pass from my phone so can't tell you if that works. He will go ahead of us to get FPs while I handle kids or while we're eating, etc.

On another note, I did ask the CM at Splash what comes up on their handhelds. He said pictures for DAS and it turns green for FP. I originally brought up pictures because when I was chatting with the Buzz CM yesterday he kept mentioning how the pictures come up opposite the scanner (right scanner/picture on left side of scanner). Now maybe he just meant the the green. FWIW, they only scan once at Indy and I didn't see any CMs holding a handheld. There is a small button on top of the scanner that lights up green for them to see.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Kender said:


> They've been enforcing return times for a few years+ at this point. Since early 2013 from what I recall.
> 
> But even with that, there was some unofficial wiggle room previously that CMs could exercise at their discretion. WDW has an official early/late window policy that is built into the system. I wonder how early/late those people precisely mentioned were or if it's now going to be to the minute enforcement with no wiggle room.
> 
> Also makes me wonder about dining reservations and FP return issues that sometimes arise (and with a receipt were previously another at the CM's discretion). Also if the system is has been built to recognize that a ride went down at any point during the original return window so now the FP is good for the rest of the day.
> 
> One would assume so, but one also shouldn't assume.



You can use a FP anytime that day if the ride goes down. We had to do it on Splash yesterday. I know the CMs can override the system. Since I didn't go on, I'll have to ask DH if they overrode or if the system recognized it has been down. I will edit this with the answer when he gets off this ride.

ETA: DH says the system recognized it had been closed and it scanned like normal when they went back to use them.


----------



## wenrob

I was my son, my DH me, son my DH and DDs each other on Big Thunder. Not even a blink from the CMs. I would say it's safe to say (at least right now) that switching passes doesn't matter. 

Also some younger girls were having an issue, not sure what, but the CM just said, "We're going to just say you scanned for all of you." So it seems they do have the ability to give some grace if they're inclined.


----------



## STLstone

...


DisneyJamieCA said:


> He doesn't do it while we're on the ride, as you're correct, we couldn't get the passes to him. I have no tried scanning my pass from my phone so can't tell you if that works. He will go ahead of us to get FPs while I handle kids or while we're eating, etc.
> 
> On another note, I did ask the CM at Splash what comes up on their handhelds. He said pictures for DAS and it turns green for FP. I originally brought up pictures because when I was chatting with the Buzz CM yesterday he kept mentioning how the pictures come up opposite the scanner (right scanner/picture on right side of scanner). Now maybe he just meant the the green. FWIW, they only scan once at Indy and I didn't see any CMs holding a handheld. There is a small button on top of the scanner that lights up green for them to see.



Just so I understand it correctly, the CM said the picture of the person pops up for DAS users only, but everyone else just gets the green (or other color) icon?

If this is correct, this would imply there is no enforcement against swapping tickets - at this time.

Thank you for taking time to investigate. As you can see from this thread, we are all completely in the dark if it wasn't for people like you!


----------



## monorailrabbit

DISCLAIMER: I understand MaxPass isn't happening yet

But I still have questions  I like to over-think things - part of my charm - so bear with me! Is the photopass the real deal photopass? Like for characters, castle, etc. or is it ride photos only? $10 a day for the full PP seems crazy low (not that I'm complaining!) but maybe I'm still to used to WDW where it's $149. I remember last year it was much cheaper per day, but not as low as $10. We aren't going until Oct, so I anticipate a lot of things clearing up by then, but I feel _almost _as overwhelmed as I did when FP+ was rolling out.. and I absolutely agree with folks who have said we need magicbands in some form. Although since we trade pins, the lanyard idea will probably work for us!


----------



## Jedi Mouse

monorailrabbit said:


> DISCLAIMER: I understand MaxPass isn't happening yet
> 
> But I still have questions  I like to over-think things - part of my charm - so bear with me! Is the photopass the real deal photopass? Like for characters, castle, etc. or is it ride photos only? $10 a day for the full PP seems crazy low (not that I'm complaining!) but maybe I'm still to used to WDW where it's $149. I remember last year it was much cheaper per day, but not as low as $10. We aren't going until Oct, so I anticipate a lot of things clearing up by then, but I feel _almost _as overwhelmed as I did when FP+ was rolling out.. and I absolutely agree with folks who have said we need magicbands in some form. Although since we trade pins, the lanyard idea will probably work for us!


Yes, I believe it is the full PP.  So you get ride photos as well as the photos from the various PP photographers in the park.


----------



## wenrob

Jedi Mouse said:


> Yes, I believe it is the full PP.  So you get ride photos as well as the photos from the various PP photographers in the park.


To add to this: Remember it will be per person, per day. So depending on your party size and your stay it could still run into some serious cash. I suppose one person could get it solely for the PP and everyone add to it though.


----------



## ashley0139

DLRExpert said:


> The unofficial CM wiggle room was 15 minutes after the end return time. Worked 100% of the time for me. Been that way since the strict FP return policy.



I read on another board that someone asked a CM and that the system will let you in 5 minutes early and 15 minutes late.  Haven't tested that myself yet obviously.


----------



## monorailrabbit

wenrob said:


> To add to this: Remember it will be per person, per day. So depending on your party size and your stay it could still run into some serious cash. I suppose one person could get it solely for the PP and everyone add to it though.



If just one person has it, doesn't that mean also only one person gets FP? (Or MP as the case may be.) We are only going for 4 days, so if we both have to pay - $20/day = $80, about what we'd pay for PP anyway, so it comes out in the wash...

Also, I know earlier in the thread there was some speculation this could be free for onsite. Having booked a package through DLR directly at the DL Hotel, any idea if that would be added on? Or would I have to do something to add it?


----------



## Davin_Felth

monorailrabbit said:


> If just one person has it, doesn't that mean also only one person gets FP? (Or MP as the case may be.) We are only going for 4 days, so if we both have to pay - $20/day = $80, about what we'd pay for PP anyway, so it comes out in the wash...
> 
> Also, I know earlier in the thread there was some speculation this could be free for onsite. Having booked a package through DLR directly at the DL Hotel, any idea if that would be added on? Or would I have to do something to add it?


Yup, $10 per person per day.  If you don't care about the fastpass part, you could just spend $10 a day for the photopass part.  But who doesn't care about fast passes?

I really think it's a better deal for smaller groups.  For my family, it's $50 a day do do MaxPass.  But, I hate to be at a disadvantage, so I'm going to spend the money on it, assuming it's available for our August trip.


----------



## lcp9

DisneyJamieCA said:


> He doesn't do it while we're on the ride, as you're correct, we couldn't get the passes to him. I have no tried scanning my pass from my phone so can't tell you if that works. He will go ahead of us to get FPs while I handle kids or while we're eating, etc.
> 
> On another note, I did ask the CM at Splash what comes up on their handhelds. He said pictures for DAS and it turns green for FP. I originally brought up pictures because when I was chatting with the Buzz CM yesterday he kept mentioning how the pictures come up opposite the scanner (right scanner/picture on right side of scanner). Now maybe he just meant the the green. FWIW, they only scan once at Indy and I didn't see any CMs holding a handheld. There is a small button on top of the scanner that lights up green for them to see.



This makes sense. I didn't see how, when 1 day ticket holders did not have pictures taken, pictures would be required to match the user. I'm sure this will still annoy some people but for my purposes, I don't care if my husband or kids take my ticket.


----------



## Princess Jes

monorailrabbit said:


> If just one person has it, doesn't that mean also only one person gets FP? (Or MP as the case may be.) We are only going for 4 days, so if we both have to pay - $20/day = $80, about what we'd pay for PP anyway, so it comes out in the wash...
> 
> Also, I know earlier in the thread there was some speculation this could be free for onsite. Having booked a package through DLR directly at the DL Hotel, any idea if that would be added on? Or would I have to do something to add it?


Everyone would still get FP, but only one would be able to book online.
Legacy FP isn't going away with MP, so the person with MP could still book their FP the original way (at least that's what seems to have been reported)


----------



## wenrob

monorailrabbit said:


> If just one person has it, doesn't that mean also only one person gets FP? (Or MP as the case may be.) We are only going for 4 days, so if we both have to pay - $20/day = $80, about what we'd pay for PP anyway, so it comes out in the wash...
> 
> Also, I know earlier in the thread there was some speculation this could be free for onsite. Having booked a package through DLR directly at the DL Hotel, any idea if that would be added on? Or would I have to do something to add it?


That's why I said solely for PP. It would be worth the $10 a day for one person to get it, waste the FP part and add all photos to it vs $39 a day.

If it were two of you doing it wouldn't really be a wash because you could book you FPs in your phone. So it would be like PP with the bonus of not having to go back and forth for FP. There's five of us, two w/Signature APs so it would be a waste for us.


----------



## monorailrabbit

wenrob said:


> That's why I said solely for PP. It would be worth the $10 a day for one person to get it, waste the FP part and add all photos to it vs $39 a day.
> 
> If it were two of you doing it wouldn't really be a wash because you could book you FPs in your phone. *So it would be like PP with the bonus of not having to go back and forth for FP. *There's five of us, two w/Signature APs so it would be a waste for us.



Sorry, I wasn't being clear with the wash part - I meant that in a good way - basically the cost we would be paying anyway for PP with the bonus of FP. It will be interesting to see if this is included for onsite guests, but even if we have to pay for it for just the 2 of us it doesn't seem that bad.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

STLstone said:


> ...
> 
> 
> Just so I understand it correctly, the CM said the picture of the person pops up for DAS users only, but everyone else just gets the green (or other color) icon?
> 
> If this is correct, this would imply there is no enforcement against swapping tickets - at this time.
> 
> Thank you for taking time to investigate. As you can see from this thread, we are all completely in the dark if it wasn't for people like you!



My pleasuse! I've gotten my own fair share of info from these boards, I'm happy to repay the favor when I can. 

Yes, my understanding is that there isn't any enforcement of swapping tickets. Our trip is over, so my info is done, but since we're headed back in a few months, I'll be interested in following the new info/changes.


----------



## Kender

DisneyJamieCA said:


> You can use a FP anytime that day if the ride goes down. We had to do it on Splash yesterday. I know the CMs can override the system. Since I didn't go on, I'll have to ask DH if they overrode or if the system recognized it has been down. I will edit this with the answer when he gets off this ride.
> 
> ETA: DH says the system recognized it had been closed and it scanned like normal when they went back to use them.



Er, I knew the fact about being able to use the FP all day if a ride goes down during your window. I wasn't even questioning if they took this away (for all I wouldn't put past Disney, that one would be incredibly low of them to do so hadn't even crossed my mind).

My curiosity was about if it was built in to the new system or if it would have to be a manual override. Your ETA answers what I was actually curious about so thank you .


----------



## agamble

DLRExpert said:


> New Question...
> 
> - Can you arrive early or late to use your entry ticket FP. I believe at WDW you can arrive early or a bit late to use your Magic Bands.



There is some wiggle room, not sure how much. My husband was just 2 minutes late on his FP and the machine still turned green. Also we tested out using someone else's pass. DH took older daughter on Guardians each with their own pass. When they returned I took her and this time she had her younger brother's pass and it all worked out fine.

Also another FP oddity today, they were allowing us to pull FP for Goofys when the ride was temporarily closed. In the past if the ride was closed the machines were too. While DH sat with our sleeping baby and my mom took the older two on RSR with the switch pass I grabbed FP for GRR that were 2 minutes out and then walked to Goofys to grab the passes from there. It is an odd but nice change to have immediate FP on these non busy rides.

And just want to say the parks have been busy, but not slammed this week. It's been nice.


----------



## nutshell

wenrob said:


> It's really not though. Those weren't FPs they were given but reminders. It sucks we can't do that anymore but it's still not definitive proof that I can't use my kids AP/FP at the scanner. I'm not trying to be contrary I just think people are looking for issues where there most likely are none.


I'm not making any issues. Just reporting what I saw. What I posted earlier said I was in the parks and it wasn't a big deal at all.


----------



## whistlinmickey

jetskigrl said:


> What I really dislike is that DH skips a lot of the rides due to back issues so he usually is our FP runner while we are on the rides.   So I really dislike us having to carry our tickets with us on the ride, which means he can't use that time to get us more FP





Is This Real said:


> Not having been before, I'm not sure  of the queuing procedure, but how does the FP runner get the cards off the other family members if they need to scan them twice before riding the ride.



This may not help in many cases where you pick up your tickets at the turnstiles as you first enter the parks, but if you have your hard-stock tickets before going to the parks, you can make a photocopy of the tickets and cut them to the same dimensions. The FastPass distribution machines scan photocopies as well as originals. Plus the thinner copies take up less room in a wallet, especially relative to the thick AP cards. And if the copies are lost, it is less of a worry than losing the original tickets.


----------



## Is This Real

whistlinmickey said:


> This may not help in many cases where you pick up your tickets at the turnstiles as you first enter the parks, but if you have your hard-stock tickets before going to the parks, you can make a photocopy of the tickets and cut them to the same dimensions. The FastPass distribution machines scan photocopies as well as originals. Plus the thinner copies take up less room in a wallet, especially relative to the thick AP cards. And if the copies are lost, it is less of a worry than losing the original tickets.



Thanks for the suggestion, we are staying at PPH and I assume will be given our tickets when we arrive. Do they have a business centre where I could photo copy the tickets.


----------



## mom2rtk

monorailrabbit said:


> DISCLAIMER: I understand MaxPass isn't happening yet
> 
> But I still have questions  I like to over-think things - part of my charm - so bear with me! Is the photopass the real deal photopass? Like for characters, castle, etc. or is it ride photos only? $10 a day for the full PP seems crazy low (not that I'm complaining!) but maybe I'm still to used to WDW where it's $149. I remember last year it was much cheaper per day, but not as low as $10. We aren't going until Oct, so I anticipate a lot of things clearing up by then, but I feel _almost _as overwhelmed as I did when FP+ was rolling out.. and I absolutely agree with folks who have said we need magicbands in some form. Although since we trade pins, the lanyard idea will probably work for us!


Keep in mind that Photopass at DLR is typically cheaper than WDW to begin with. The maximum length ticket you can buy at DLR is 5 days (without an AP). At WDW it's double that. So typically shorter trips and fewer photos at DLR.

Also note that the original blog post on MaxPass referred to $10/days the "introductory price".


----------



## wenrob

nutshell said:


> I'm not making any issues. Just reporting what I saw. What I posted earlier said I was in the parks and it wasn't a big deal at all.


It was a general statement, not directed at anyone. There seemed to be a tone of panic for a bit there. I was just trying to reassure people it wasn't a big deal.


----------



## jrjankowski8

I haven't used the system yet, in fact I haven't been to DL since 2014 (going back in Sept.), but I'm not seeing what the big issues are here.

Top complaint I've seen is that everyone needs to have their tickets out and ready at every ride. 
-Didn't you need to do that already but with paper passes? (I know, I'd rather keep my park ticket secure and not in and out of pockets, but still)
-Didn't the FP runner already need to have everyone's park ticket to get the FP paper ticket?

All I'm saying is that I don't see much of a difference there.  Someone can still be the runner, get FP for the group and then everyone needs to show up in the window together and ride.  Everyone still has to show some type of ticket to get in the FP line.

Now when MaxPass comes out that's a different story because those people get an advantage over the people running all over the park.  I find that to be a way for DL to make extra money and that's the worst part.  $10/person so I can essentially just use the app.  Kind of crummy if you ask me when you're paying a lot to be in the parks in the first place.  Why wouldn't they just do what WDW does and offer it to everyone if they chose to use it.


----------



## monorailrabbit

mom2rtk said:


> Keep in mind that Photopass at DLR is typically cheaper than WDW to begin with. The maximum length ticket you can buy at DLR is 5 days (without an AP). At WDW it's double that. So typically shorter trips and fewer photos at DLR.
> 
> Also note that the original blog post on MaxPass referred to $10/days the "introductory price".



Yup I remember the pleasant "sticker shock" when we went for the first time last year. I was expecting to drop the usual $149 for PP and it was _much _less!  We only went for 3 days last year but got a pretty good amount of pics. At least I walked away feeling I got my $ worth. 

So any clue if this will be a thing I can buy as soon as it comes out and wait to activate it? Like we bought PP a few months prior to our trip and then activated it our first day. Seeing as how we aren't going until Oct, I don't want this price to double or something, which, unfortunately the way Disney is going, I could totally see happening.


----------



## mom2rtk

monorailrabbit said:


> Yup I remember the pleasant "sticker shock" when we went for the first time last year. I was expecting to drop the usual $149 for PP and it was _much _less!  We only went for 3 days last year but got a pretty good amount of pics. At least I walked away feeling I got my $ worth.
> 
> So any clue if this will be a thing I can buy as soon as it comes out and wait to activate it? Like we bought PP a few months prior to our trip and then activated it our first day. Seeing as how we aren't going until Oct, I don't want this price to double or something, which, unfortunately the way Disney is going, I could totally see happening.


Nobody knows details on how it will work. There has been very little information released.


----------



## STLstone

...


jrjankowski8 said:


> I haven't used the system yet, in fact I haven't been to DL since 2014 (going back in Sept.), but I'm not seeing what the big issues are here.
> 
> Top complaint I've seen is that everyone needs to have their tickets out and ready at every ride.
> -Didn't you need to do that already but with paper passes? (I know, I'd rather keep my park ticket secure and not in and out of pockets, but still)
> *-Didn't the FP runner already need to have everyone's park ticket to get the FP paper ticket?*
> 
> All I'm saying is that I don't see much of a difference there.  Someone can still be the runner, get FP for the group and then everyone needs to show up in the window together and ride.  Everyone still has to show some type of ticket to get in the FP line.
> 
> Now when MaxPass comes out that's a different story because those people get an advantage over the people running all over the park.  I find that to be a way for DL to make extra money and that's the worst part.  $10/person so I can essentially just use the app.  Kind of crummy if you ask me when you're paying a lot to be in the parks in the first place.  Why wouldn't they just do what WDW does and offer it to everyone if they chose to use it.



On rides that do a re-scan of the ticket at the end of the line, the runner cannot collect everyone's tickets and go get another set of fastpasses while the group is riding. This is a change.

This adds some inconvenience to people that liked to use that method. But like you, I don't see this being a major upheaval. It's not like everyone has to plan their fastpasses 60 days out...


----------



## monorailrabbit

At least we are all in this together!  The thing that frustrates me is we found DLR to be _so much_ less stressful than WDW as far as planning - I'm sure I'm just being silly, but for some odd reason MP is stressing me out with all the unknowns!


----------



## wenrob

jrjankowski8 said:


> I haven't used the system yet, in fact I haven't been to DL since 2014 (going back in Sept.), but I'm not seeing what the big issues are here.
> 
> Top complaint I've seen is that everyone needs to have their tickets out and ready at every ride.
> -Didn't you need to do that already but with paper passes? (I know, I'd rather keep my park ticket secure and not in and out of pockets, but still)
> -Didn't the FP runner already need to have everyone's park ticket to get the FP paper ticket?
> 
> All I'm saying is that I don't see much of a difference there.  Someone can still be the runner, get FP for the group and then everyone needs to show up in the window together and ride.  Everyone still has to show some type of ticket to get in the FP line.
> 
> Now when MaxPass comes out that's a different story because those people get an advantage over the people running all over the park.  I find that to be a way for DL to make extra money and that's the worst part.  $10/person so I can essentially just use the app.  Kind of crummy if you ask me when you're paying a lot to be in the parks in the first place.  Why wouldn't they just do what WDW does and offer it to everyone if they chose to use it.


An advantage my older DD pointed out to DS last night was that having your FP on your ticket/AP meant that you couldn't lose your FPs. Even if you were to lose your ticket/AP the FPs are tied to the number on them so they'd be replaced with the ticket/AP.


----------



## wenrob

STLstone said:


> ...
> 
> 
> On rides that do a re-scan of the ticket at the end of the line, the runner cannot collect everyone's tickets and go get another set of fastpasses while the group is riding. This is a change.
> 
> This adds some inconvenience to people that liked to use that method. But like you, I don't see this being a major upheaval. It's not like everyone has to plan their fastpasses 60 days out...


I'm thinking when MaxPass rolls out we'll be able to use the FPs digitally and that we'll be able to do that again. This week with the return times being *right now* it was very easy to have 2-3 sets of FPs and anticipating a fourth all within in an hour or so. Made for some extra FP running but was worth it. The trick was finding the soonest return time and working from there.


----------



## STLstone

wenrob said:


> *I'm thinking when MaxPass rolls out we'll be able to use the FPs digitally and that we'll be able to do that again.* This week with the return times being *right now* it was very easy to have 2-3 sets of FPs and anticipating a fourth all within in an hour or so. Made for some extra FP running but was worth it. The trick was finding the soonest return time and working from there.


Yep. With Maxpass the "runner" can just be a "stander" and get the same thing accomplished with just their phone!


----------



## mom2rtk

wenrob said:


> I'm thinking when MaxPass rolls out we'll be able to use the FPs digitally and that we'll be able to do that again. This week with the return times being *right now* it was very easy to have 2-3 sets of FPs and anticipating a fourth all within in an hour or so. Made for some extra FP running but was worth it. The trick was finding the soonest return time and working from there.



Yes, but only the people opting to pay the up charge for MaxPass. I don't think that piece will improve for those choosing not to pay the up charge.


----------



## wenrob

STLstone said:


> Yep. With Maxpass the "runner" can just be a "stander" and get the same thing accomplished with just their phone!


Haha, well I meant hopefully all FPs will be scannable from your phone. We won't be doing Max Pass unless there is a deep discount for APs. We don't mind running for them. Crisscrossing has always been a part of our touring style. Before the parks were connected we didn't think much of crossing parks for FPs.


----------



## wenrob

mom2rtk said:


> Yes, but only the people opting to pay the up charge for MaxPass. I don't think that piece will improve for those choosing not to pay the up charge.


Eh, I guess we'll see.


----------



## disneychrista

Is the FP runner thing really that big of an issue? There are only so many FP rides, if you want a FP for Splash, the runner can go while others ride it's a small world or go to the tiki room.

Maybe I just don't get the big deal. But I am not one to crisscross the park. Seems like such a waste of time and energy. But I'm old and remember the "good ol' days" before FP.


----------



## GaryDis

disneychrista said:


> Is the FP runner thing really that big of an issue? There are only so many FP rides, if you want a FP for Splash, the runner can go while others ride it's a small world or go to the tiki room.
> 
> Maybe I just don't get the big deal. But I am not one to crisscross the park. Seems like such a waste of time and energy. But I'm old and remember the "good ol' days" before FP.


That was my first thought. Then I remembered that you're eligible for a new FP when the hour begins on your existing FP. So it makes sense that the group would want to ride their current FP ride asap, while the runner gets new FPs, also asap.  With the new system, already in effect, you can't do both unless you have a copy of your ticket so it can be scanned both on the current ride and the FP kiosk for the new ride.

On the other hand, I'm old, too. I remember crisscrossing MK when FP- first came out, and that was fine (especially if I had someone to watch the kiddles while I ran).  But I'm now too old for that, was happy with FP+ at WDW, and regret MaxPass won't be ready for my DLR trip.


----------



## nutshell

It's simple, folks. When the window opens the runner can get the next fast pass. Once he or she returns to the group everyone can then scan their tickets and ride the attraction. I don't get the whole scan first then run problem. Just swap the order. I did this many times Wednesday. I'd tell the family, "Meet me by Space Mountain," then I'd run to Big Thunder and grab a FP and return and ride Space together.


----------



## HydroGuy

GaryDis said:


> That was my first thought. Then I remembered that you're eligible for a new FP when the hour begins on your existing FP. So it makes sense that the group would want to ride their current FP ride asap, while the runner gets new FPs, also asap.  With the new system, already in effect, you can't do both unless you have a copy of your ticket so it can be scanned both on the current ride and the FP kiosk for the new ride.
> 
> On the other hand, I'm old, too. I remember crisscrossing MK when FP- first came out, and that was fine (especially if I had someone to watch the kiddles while I ran).  But I'm now too old for that, was happy with FP+ at WDW, and regret MaxPass won't be ready for my DLR trip.


As I have posted in other threads, I was the ultimate FP- runner at DLR and WDW and would criss-cross parks multiple times a day for coveted FPs. With FP+ at WDW of course that is no longer necessary, and for me it was one of the huge advantages of FP+. Like @GaryDis I am feeling the years gaining on me and I am just not as excited about chasing FP- anymore as I used to be. What that means in practice for DLR is we probably don't do quite as many FP rides as we used used to - unless I have some of the kids with me (all in their 20's now) and they can be the FP runner. 

Frankly MaxPass sounds like a great compromise for me personally between WDW's FP+ (which I think would be a mistake at DLR) and FP- (which requires FP running). It is good to see that Disney is keeping their eye on the ball here. 

The issue of $10 a day? I wonder where that is coming from. I mean, if they drop paper FPs altogether and MaxPass becomes the only way to do FPs (including FP kiosks at DLR like at WDW) then they would have to do away with the $10 upcharge because everyone need access. They could bump park tickets by $10 a day and then it would be the same thing as an upcharge but would not feel like it since it is built into the ticket.

My suspicion is that Disney is doing a test with the $10 thing and also trying to limit access a bit while they gather data.

A whole other thing goes along with newly implemented "use your park ticket/AP at the FP return line - and not the FP itself" that I have not seen anyone mention here is *data*. I have always understood that the paper FPs just were collected and put in a drawer. So Disney had no idea once you personally pulled a FP if you (or anyone) ever used it. Now they will because the FP returns is tied to your park tickets/AP. When that scans for FP they know it is you (aside from the park ticket switching tests folks have reported).

With that I suspect they will let the new system + MaxPass run awhile (a year?) so they can collect data and make some decisions with that data. Ultimately it makes total sense to bring MagicBands to DLR and that seems unanimous by the posters on this thread. MagicBands with a MaxPass system with no upcharge seems like a good fit at DLR. Again, it is good to see Disney keeping their eye on the ball and being willing to understand that FP+ would be a bad idea at DLR.


----------



## HydroGuy

nutshell said:


> It's simple, folks. When the window opens the runner can get the next fast pass. Once he or she returns to the group everyone can then scan their tickets and ride the attraction. I don't get the whole scan first then run problem. Just swap the order. I did this many times Wednesday. I'd tell the family, "Meet me by Space Mountain," then I'd run to Big Thunder and grab a FP and return and ride Space together.


Nope, not that simple. Unless everyone is just like you which they are not.

Some folks have members in their group who do not want to ride Space Mtn. If that was you, it would force a choice. The group "waits for you at Space Mtn" so you can bring them their park tickets to ride Space Mtn and then you sit and wait at the Space Mtn exit for them. That is waste of time for your group and you. Under the old FP system the group could go ride Space Mtn while you went to BTMRR to get FPs and then met them at the exit of Space Mtn or somewhere else of your choosing. Much more efficient. No longer possible. That is one of the things that folks are unhappy about.


----------



## nutshell

HydroGuy said:


> Nope, not that simple. Unless everyone is just like you which they are not.
> 
> Some folks have members in their group who do not want to ride Space Mtn. If that was you, it would force a choice. The group "waits for you at Space Mtn" so you can bring them their park tickets to ride Space Mtn and then you sit and wait at the Space Mtn exit for them. That is waste of time for your group and you. Under the old FP system the group could go ride Space Mtn while you went to BTMRR to get FPs and then met them at the exit of Space Mtn or somewhere else of your choosing. Much more efficient. No longer possible. That is one of the things that folks are unhappy about.


I see. Well, get used to disappointment then. Things change and we all have to adapt with the changes. I'm sure the collective wisdom of the group will figure things out. For example, while not as efficient, the runner can go through the one or two scan points then exit and go get the next fastpasses while the group rides. Loss is just a few minutes. Nominal, in my opinion.


----------



## HydroGuy

nutshell said:


> I see. Well, get used to disappointment then. Things change and we all have to adapt with the changes. I'm sure the collective wisdom of the group will figure things out. For example, while not as efficient, the runner can go through the one or two scan points then exit and go get the next fastpasses while the group rides. Loss is just a few minutes. Nominal, in my opinion.


My answer was not about disappointment and unwillingness to change. It was about it not being as simple as you posted.


----------



## nutshell

HydroGuy said:


> As I have posted in other threads, I was the ultimate FP- runner at DLR and WDW and would criss-cross parks multiple times a day for coveted FPs. With FP+ at WDW of course that is no longer necessary, and for me it was one of the huge advantages of FP+. Like @GaryDis I am feeling the years gaining on me and I am just not as excited about chasing FP- anymore as I used to be. What that means in practice for DLR is we probably don't do quite as many FP rides as we used used to - unless I have some of the kids with me (all in their 20's now) and they can be the FP runner.
> 
> Frankly MaxPass sounds like a great compromise for me personally between WDW's FP+ (which I think would be a mistake at DLR) and FP- (which requires FP running). It is good to see that Disney is keeping their eye on the ball here.
> 
> The issue of $10 a day? I wonder where that is coming from. I mean, if they drop paper FPs altogether and MaxPass becomes the only way to do FPs (including FP kiosks at DLR like at WDW) then they would have to do away with the $10 upcharge because everyone need access. They could bump park tickets by $10 a day and then it would be the same thing as an upcharge but would not feel like it since it is built into the ticket.
> 
> My suspicion is that Disney is doing a test with the $10 thing and also trying to limit access a bit while they gather data.
> 
> A whole other thing goes along with newly implemented "use your park ticket/AP at the FP return line - and not the FP itself" that I have not seen anyone mention here is *data*. I have always understood that the paper FPs just were collected and put in a drawer. So Disney had no idea once you personally pulled a FP if you (or anyone) ever used it. Now they will because the FP returns is tied to your park tickets/AP. When that scans for FP they know it is you (aside from the park ticket switching tests folks have reported).
> 
> With that I suspect they will let the new system + MaxPass run awhile (a year?) so they can collect data and make some decisions with that data. Ultimately it makes total sense to bring MagicBands to DLR and that seems unanimous by the posters on this thread. MagicBands with a MaxPass system with no upcharge seems like a good fit at DLR. Again, it is good to see Disney keeping their eye on the ball and being willing to understand that FP+ would be a bad idea at DLR.



I think your comment about collecting data is spot on. In fact, a plaid said the same thing the other day.


----------



## wenrob

HydroGuy said:


> Nope, not that simple. Unless everyone is just like you which they are not.
> 
> Some folks have members in their group who do not want to ride Space Mtn. If that was you, it would force a choice. The group "waits for you at Space Mtn" so you can bring them their park tickets to ride Space Mtn and then you sit and wait at the Space Mtn exit for them. That is waste of time for your group and you. Under the old FP system the group could go ride Space Mtn while you went to BTMRR to get FPs and then met them at the exit of Space Mtn or somewhere else of your choosing. Much more efficient. No longer possible. That is one of the things that folks are unhappy about.


Well with the way the FPs were running this week (return time now for a lot of them) it really was that simple. No real loss of time. We were holding at least two at all times if not three. It was time used on the front end rather than the back end. Not hopeful it'll stay that way but I'm sure people will adapt their style in a way that will work. Same as we all did with FP time enforcement and then the parks being connected.


----------



## GatorChris

I hate figuring out a system...and then trashing it and having to learn another system. I think that's the big problem a lot of us are having. As dad used to say, "Just leave well enough alone".


----------



## wenrob

GatorChris said:


> I hate figuring out a system...and then trashing it and having to learn another system. I think that's the big problem a lot of us are having. As dad used to say, "Just leave well enough alone".


"When in Rome..." If all things remained the same I wouldn't be able to DIS from my phone while on my way back home OR pass on info to other DISrs while on my vacation 'live as it's happening.' Things are always changing, fighting it only brings frustration. Honestly, I like this particular change so far. It was way smoother than I expected it to be.


----------



## megs1313

can someone clarify this for me: 

I have my tickets loaded into my disneyland profile, so I can see them from the app. Will I still need to be carrying paper tickets to get fastpasses? Traveling in two weeks!


----------



## jetskigrl

whistlinmickey said:


> This may not help in many cases where you pick up your tickets at the turnstiles as you first enter the parks, but if you have your hard-stock tickets before going to the parks, you can make a photocopy of the tickets and cut them to the same dimensions. The FastPass distribution machines scan photocopies as well as originals. Plus the thinner copies take up less room in a wallet, especially relative to the thick AP cards. And if the copies are lost, it is less of a worry than losing the original tickets.



Thanks so much.  We do have paper tickets already so we will try this tomorrow 



jrjankowski8 said:


> I haven't used the system yet, in fact I haven't been to DL since 2014 (going back in Sept.), but I'm not seeing what the big issues are here.
> 
> Top complaint I've seen is that everyone needs to have their tickets out and ready at every ride.
> -Didn't you need to do that already but with paper passes? (I know, I'd rather keep my park ticket secure and not in and out of pockets, but still)
> -Didn't the FP runner already need to have everyone's park ticket to get the FP paper ticket?
> 
> All I'm saying is that I don't see much of a difference there.  Someone can still be the runner, get FP for the group and then everyone needs to show up in the window together and ride.  Everyone still has to show some type of ticket to get in the FP line.





nutshell said:


> It's simple, folks. When the window opens the runner can get the next fast pass. Once he or she returns to the group everyone can then scan their tickets and ride the attraction. I don't get the whole scan first then run problem. Just swap the order. I did this many times Wednesday. I'd tell the family, "Meet me by Space Mountain," then I'd run to Big Thunder and grab a FP and return and ride Space together.



The reason that this is a bummer for us is that my DH doesn't ride a lot of the FP rides anymore.   So being our runner gave him something to do while we were on the ride.   For example,  me and the kids would use the Space FP and while we were on the ride, DH is walking over to BTMRR to get our next FP.  Then we meet up and do something together.   Now the situation would be that we will all be walking to BTMRR (or the kids and I will be waiting for him to return to give us our tickets) and then he sits around waiting while we are on Space.

Again, that is just why our family is bummed about the change.  It doesn't apply to most groups if they are all riding the rides together.   But if we can scan our tickets onto the app on my phone and use my phone to scan for the FP return, that would work for our situation (DH can hold on the the physical tickets).   

Has anyone confirmed that they can use their phone for the FP lines yet?   Or at this point do we still need the physical tickets in hand to redeem the FP?


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

wenrob said:


> I'm thinking when MaxPass rolls out we'll be able to use the FPs digitally and that we'll be able to do that again. This week with the return times being *right now* it was very easy to have 2-3 sets of FPs and anticipating a fourth all within in an hour or so. Made for some extra FP running but was worth it. The trick was finding the soonest return time and working from there.





nutshell said:


> It's simple, folks. When the window opens the runner can get the next fast pass. Once he or she returns to the group everyone can then scan their tickets and ride the attraction. I don't get the whole scan first then run problem. Just swap the order. I did this many times Wednesday. I'd tell the family, "Meet me by Space Mountain," then I'd run to Big Thunder and grab a FP and return and ride Space together.



This is how it worked for us as well and I found our time to be used much better and more efficiently than ever before. We would collect FP in the area and then return to ride them all. With the FP all being good "right now " we actually spent a lot less time waiting around or finding something to fill time.



HydroGuy said:


> Nope, not that simple. Unless everyone is just like you which they are not.
> 
> Some folks have members in their group who do not want to ride Space Mtn. If that was you, it would force a choice. The group "waits for you at Space Mtn" so you can bring them their park tickets to ride Space Mtn and then you sit and wait at the Space Mtn exit for them. That is waste of time for your group and you. Under the old FP system the group could go ride Space Mtn while you went to BTMRR to get FPs and then met them at the exit of Space Mtn or somewhere else of your choosing. Much more efficient. No longer possible. That is one of the things that folks are unhappy about.



I totally get what your saying and I think it will work differently for each individual family. There would have been a time where I would have gone to get FP when the rest rode something my youngest couldn't/wouldn't. In addition to this new system, she's now willing to ride everything but Screamin', so we personally don't have the need to fill ride time. I will say though, with the return times "right now" the max amount of waiting for somebody to come off the ride is 5 mins.



wenrob said:


> Well with the way the FPs were running this week (return time now for a lot of them) it really was that simple. No real loss of time. We were holding at least two at all times if not three. It was time used on the front end rather than the back end. Not hopeful it'll stay that way but I'm sure people will adapt their style in a way that will work. Same as we all did with FP time enforcement and then the parks being connected.





wenrob said:


> "When in Rome..." If all things remained the same I wouldn't be able to DIS from my phone while on my way back home OR pass on info to other DISrs while on my vacation 'live as it's happening.' Things are always changing, fighting it only brings frustration. Honestly, I like this particular change so far. It was way smoother than I expected it to be.



Yes to both of these! The big part will be to see how return times change with crowd levels. For us, I'm viewing it as a nice surprise this trip with expectations it will go back to the way it was and if it does, we'll just go back to the way we did things before. For the way we tour now, scanning the ticket vs collecting the FP hasn't really changed anything for us. It went much smoother than I though it would as well.


----------



## Winnowill

megs1313 said:


> can someone clarify this for me:
> 
> I have my tickets loaded into my disneyland profile, so I can see them from the app. Will I still need to be carrying paper tickets to get fastpasses? Traveling in two weeks!


To get the fastpasses, yes, you will. They still need to be inserted into the FP machines.


----------



## megs1313

Winnowill said:


> To get the fastpasses, yes, you will. They still need to be inserted into the FP machines.



So, I should print them at home or should I ask for help at guest relations? I'm confused....


----------



## Winnowill

megs1313 said:


> So, I should print them at home or should I ask for help at guest relations? I'm confused....


They will scan your phone barcode at the gate and give you hard copy tickets to use for fastpasses. Pro-tip - do a screen shot of the pass, just in case you don't have reception.


----------



## Frozen2014

Silly question but from my understanding (first trip coming up so just from reading)...this really doesn't change much does it?  You insert your park ticket to grab a FP and then scan your park ticket to use the FP.  You get a paper statement for your info of the time / next fp window, etc.  Not missing anything right?


----------



## DLgal

I have some new Max pass info.

When renewing our DAS at Guest Relations, I asked some questions and these are the answers I got.

Max pass will NOT be offered at a special price for AP holders. Last they were told, only the Premiere and Signature Plus would have Max Pass included. Not regular Signatures.

They are marketing MP as MOSTLY the Photopass downloads. The FP component is a secondary benefit.

It will cost $10/person/day. No length of stay or discount options at all.

There are now Wi-Fi hot spots in the parks. The new maps have the locations marked. There is NO signal until you are at the hub. There is limited coverage on the west side of DL at this time and until Star Wars land opens.


----------



## ashley0139

DLgal said:


> I have some new Max pass info.
> 
> When renewing our DAS at Guest Relations, I asked some questions and these are the answers I got.
> 
> *Max pass will NOT be offered at a special price for AP holders. Last they were told, only the Premiere and Signature Plus would have Max Pass included. Not regular Signatures.*
> 
> They are marketing MP as MOSTLY the Photopass downloads. The FP component is a secondary benefit.
> 
> It will cost $10/person/day. No length of stay or discount options at all.
> 
> There are now Wi-Fi hot spots in the parks. The new maps have the locations marked. There is NO signal until you are at the hub. There is limited coverage on the west side of DL at this time and until Star Wars land opens.


----------



## disneychrista

Frozen2014 said:


> Silly question but from my understanding (first trip coming up so just from reading)...this really doesn't change much does it?  You insert your park ticket to grab a FP and then scan your park ticket to use the FP.  You get a paper statement for your info of the time / next fp window, etc.  Not missing anything right?


yes this is correct. They are calling it a FP "reminder."


----------



## DLgal

ashley0139 said:


>



I know, right? 

He seemed to indicate that they haven't ironed out that detail 100% yet, and hinted that they had been told a few different things over the course of the past couple months. He made it a point to say "at first..." when I asked about the price and whether AP's would get a discount. As in, "not at first..." and that the price will be $10 "at first."


----------



## Nonsuch

DLgal said:


> ...Max pass will NOT be offered at a special price for AP holders. Last they were told, only the Premiere and Signature Plus would have Max Pass included. Not regular Signatures.
> 
> They are marketing MP as MOSTLY the Photopass downloads. The FP component is a secondary benefit...


Somewhat contradictory, considering regular Signature already includes Photopass.


----------



## Kender

DLgal said:


> Max pass will NOT be offered at a special price for AP holders. Last they were told, only the Premiere and Signature Plus would have Max Pass included. Not regular Signatures.



I know they were never specific on pricing, but original statements indicated they would be offering it for a price for passholders at both a daily and yearly rate. And I know a lot of us speculated based on other wording that upper tiers would just have it included.

I can easily foresee Sig+ getting an increase after approaching two years of being stagnant at $1049 if MP really is being included 

But if they don't, this would (in theory) add a little more value to the Sig+ considering the overnight almost 35% increase it was from its equivalent (now non existent) pass. It wasn't until they started using Photopass for runDisney events I found any value in that perk myself since I didn't use Photopass previously. Although now I use it all the time. So as much as I don't want MP, if it's free to me, then I'll probably use it. I certainly wouldn't pay for it even if offered a yearly rate for it.


----------



## DLgal

Nonsuch said:


> Somewhat contradictory, considering regular Signature already includes Photopass.



Yep, I brought that up. I have a Signature Pass. That is when he said "the Max pass is being marketed primarily as Photopass and you already have that on your pass." When I pressed that, logically, Signatures should also get Max pass, he gave me a sheepish smile and said "I know, but at this time that is not the plan."


----------



## DLgal

Also, we renewed our passes (one signature and 3 deluxe) and the deluxe went up $20. It is now $619. When did that happen? I feel like I looked at prices recently and it was still $599. The ticket CM said "yep, the deluxe just went up."


----------



## DLgal

I am holding out hope that he was mistaken and "top two tiers" meant Signature and Sig+.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

DLgal said:


> I am holding out hope that he was mistaken and "top two tiers" meant Signature and Sig+.



Me too!


----------



## ashley0139

DLgal said:


> I am holding out hope that he was mistaken and "top two tiers" meant Signature and Sig+.



This is what I am hoping for.  If they are marketing it as mostly photopass, it makes no sense for it not to be included in a pass that already has photopass.


----------



## DLgal

To be fair, I think these poor CMs have been told so many conflicting things up to this point that they can't keep it all straight. And, I guess at this point since Disney hasn't made an official announcement, things are still fluid with Max pass. 

The CM did say it would go live VERY soon.


----------



## Jedi Mouse

GatorChris said:


> I hate figuring out a system...and then trashing it and having to learn another system. I think that's the big problem a lot of us are having. As dad used to say, "Just leave well enough alone".


This is my frustration as well.  I have a background in economics and cost accounting and my brain is constantly trying to find the most efficient way to do things within the rules or limitations of the situation.  A sudden change in the rules, or even worse, unknown future changes mess up everything for me.


----------



## ashley0139

DLgal said:


> To be fair, I think these poor CMs have been told so many conflicting things up to this point that they can't keep it all straight. And, I guess at this point since Disney hasn't made an official announcement, things are still fluid with Max pass.
> 
> The CM did say it would go live VERY soon.



Also from what I've seen CMs aren't very knowledgeable about APs because they don't have to be.  So when we hear top two passes we think Premiere and Sig+, but they may not really know that Premiere is a thing or that it's an AP or what have you.  Even guest relations is probably not that up on passes.


----------



## Nevada Jen

DLGal.  It didn't "just" go up.  I'm pretty sure it was right after we renewed.  So maybe Decemberish?  Did you happen to get any information on how Maxpass will work with DAS?


----------



## HydroGuy

wenrob said:


> Well with the way the FPs were running this week (return time now for a lot of them) it really was that simple. No real loss of time. We were holding at least two at all times if not three. It was time used on the front end rather than the back end. Not hopeful it'll stay that way but I'm sure people will adapt their style in a way that will work. Same as we all did with FP time enforcement and then the parks being connected.


Yah, you guys got lucky. It is a glitch of some sort. No way that stays. It undermines the whole concept of FP.


----------



## wenrob

HydroGuy said:


> Yah, you guys got lucky. It is a glitch of some sort. No way that stays. It undermines the whole concept of FP.


No doubt we did. We left this morning but I checked just a little bit ago just to see and it's still happening. The crazy thing is even though it made the FP lines longer it really didn't seem to make the wait longer. I have no idea on official crowd levels but Sunday seemed fairly light, Mon, Tues moderate with things starting to pick up Wed and seemed pretty busy (but not slammed) on Thursday yet our ride/FP pace seemed about the same for all those days.


----------



## DL_Forever

DLgal said:


> Also, we renewed our passes (one signature and 3 deluxe) and the deluxe went up $20. It is now $619. When did that happen? I feel like I looked at prices recently and it was still $599. The ticket CM said "yep, the deluxe just went up."


Prices for AP's and tickets went up in February.


----------



## mom2rtk

wenrob said:


> Well with the way the FPs were running this week (return time now for a lot of them) it really was that simple. No real loss of time. We were holding at least two at all times if not three. It was time used on the front end rather than the back end. Not hopeful it'll stay that way but I'm sure people will adapt their style in a way that will work. Same as we all did with FP time enforcement and then the parks being connected.


I'm guessing they are experimenting with various FP capacity levels in the parks. I know they did that at WDW leading up to FP+ rolling out. All sorts of funny business. So glad it worked out for you!


----------



## DLgal

HydroGuy said:


> Yah, you guys got lucky. It is a glitch of some sort. No way that stays. It undermines the whole concept of FP.



You would think, right? But we used the "immediate entry" into Big thunder 3 times today and it really still was like regular FP. There was STILL a 25 min standby line, even though the FP return time was immediate. We got through the FP line in under 5 min each time. Boggled my mind. I assumed people in standby were just holding other FPs.


----------



## nutshell

HydroGuy said:


> Yah, you guys got lucky. It is a glitch of some sort. No way that stays. It undermines the whole concept of FP.


I think it was just low attendance.


----------



## DLgal

Nevada Jen said:


> DLGal.  It didn't "just" go up.  I'm pretty sure it was right after we renewed.  So maybe Decemberish?  Did you happen to get any information on how Maxpass will work with DAS?



I see ticket prices increased in Feb. Not sure how I missed that!

So, a couple changes with DAS, namely we will be scanning in at the touchpoints where applicable. Rides without FP will have the CM scan tickets using the handheld.

You will need your entire party's tickets when you first obtain the DAS. They will link all of them to the DAS holder.

When you obtain a return time, you will only need the DAS holder ticket. The others that are linked will automatically populate.

You will be able to view your return time in the app, as long as you link the tickets to your account.

When redeeming, scan the DAS holder first. Then scan the others.

DAS remains separate from FP so you can utilize both.


----------



## wenrob

nutshell said:


> I think it was just low attendance.


I was thinking that plus the parks now being connected. Seems like not being able to pull from both parks at the same time might even it out a little bit. I plan on watching the app for awhile to see how it plays out but like I said a few posts back our timing felt the same Sunday when it was quiet and then Thursday when it was MUCH busier.


----------



## skierrob

I'd love to keep my physical AP at home and just use the AP that is loaded on my Disneyland app to enter the park, get dining discounts AND get fastpass tickets.  But with the paper fastpass system, I have to carry the physical AP to get fastpasses.

I assume with the fastpass changes, that I can redeem my fastpass using the AP that is loaded on my Disneyland app on the phone.  But can I *get* a Fastpass at the ride entrance now by scanning my virtual AP that is on my phone?  Or do I still have to slide in my physical AP card?

If I have to still use my physical AP, such a wasted opportunity and half baked implementation.  What's the point of the AP on your phone if you still have to carry your physical AP everywhere?

Would be so nice if this was all digitized like MaxPass too so they don't even have to waste forests of paper printing out fastpass return time slips of paper.  You could just look at your return times on your phone.


----------



## nutshell

Still have to slide the card ticket.


----------



## mamapenguin

nutshell said:


> I think it was just low attendance.


It was not low attendance. I was there Sun-Thurs. it was great until around 11am each day, and then the lines got longer. The immediate FP was great when you could do it. Wed. We had a FP for Thunder that was 10 minutes out. Thunder broke down. The que cleared and then it came back online. So we walked on the ride and then rode again with FP.


----------



## nutshell

Just checked FP return times out of curiosity. 5 of the 9 FP rides at DL have immediate return times.


----------



## alvernon90

nutshell said:


> Just checked FP return times out of curiosity. 5 of the 9 FP rides at DL have immediate return times.



Wow, it's amazing that is still happening.  It would be great if it were still happening when we go at the end of July, but I just can't picture that.  Either it is a glitch that Disney will fix, or the "market" will cure the problem because more people will realize that they should pull a FP rather than jumping into the standby line, which will push the return times farther out.


----------



## Wahlee

I wonder if FPs on the less-popular attractions weren't always getting fully distributed (as in, they had more FPs available for a particular time window than were getting pulled) and previously there was a rule that there had to be a minimum amount of time between the current time and the FP return time which has now been lifted.


----------



## nutshell

mamapenguin said:


> It was not low attendance. I was there Sun-Thurs. it was great until around 11am each day, and then the lines got longer. The immediate FP was great when you could do it. Wed. We had a FP for Thunder that was 10 minutes out. Thunder broke down. The que cleared and then it came back online. So we walked on the ride and then rode again with FP.


I was there too and it seemed like low attendance to me. Longest I waited for anything was 20 minutes.


----------



## GaryDis

nutshell said:


> Just checked FP return times out of curiosity. 5 of the 9 FP rides at DL have immediate return times.


I'm seeing that too on the Disneyland app, but interestingly, I'm not seeing it on the Lines app.  The latter isn't showing anything earlier than 4:00 while I'm seeing 3:30-3:35 for the Disneyland app.  

One or the other is broken.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Wahlee said:


> I wonder if FPs on the less-popular attractions weren't always getting fully distributed (as in, they had more FPs available for a particular time window than were getting pulled) and previously there was a rule that there had to be a minimum amount of time between the current time and the FP return time which has now been lifted.



We found the immediate return on the popular rides. We pulled Screamin' for 2 mins out when it a 60 min standby line. The only ones we found we had a wait for were Splash (in the afternoon but still earlier than standby), RSR and GotG. 




GaryDis said:


> I'm seeing that too on the Disneyland app, but interestingly, I'm not seeing it on the Lines app.  The latter isn't showing anything earlier than 4:00 while I'm seeing 3:30-3:35 for the Disneyland app.
> 
> One or the other is broken.



Lines has to be broken. The Disneyland app was accurate the entire time we were there and I can tell you with certainty that they were immediate returns. On three occasions, the return time actually started 5 mins prior to the time we pulled the FP.


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

DLgal said:


> And, I guess at this point since Disney hasn't made an official announcement, things are still fluid with Max pass.
> 
> The CM did say it would go live VERY soon.



I hope so! I'd love to use it next week, but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## DLgal

At Big Thunder, there was a manager at the FP machine telling people who were approaching "You can ride right now with a fastpass and skip that long line, or get a pass now and come back within the next hour. You can get another Fastpass right now at another ride as well." 

I asked her "is this a glitch...these immediate return times?" 

"No, ma'am, it is not." 

So...


----------



## wenrob

DLgal said:


> At Big Thunder, there was a manager at the FP machine telling people who were approaching "You can ride right now with a fastpass and skip that long line, or get a pass now and come back within the next hour. You can get another Fastpass right now at another ride as well."
> 
> I asked her "is this a glitch...these immediate return times?"
> 
> "No, ma'am, it is not."
> 
> So...


Gah, we don't need him telling people!


----------



## DLgal

wenrob said:


> Gah, we don't need him telling people!



Ha ha! It was a "she" and she reminded me of a carnival barker. "Step right up, folks! Get your Fastpass here!"


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

DLgal said:


> At Big Thunder, there was a manager at the FP machine telling people who were approaching "You can ride right now with a fastpass and skip that long line, or get a pass now and come back within the next hour. You can get another Fastpass right now at another ride as well."
> 
> I asked her "is this a glitch...these immediate return times?"
> 
> "No, ma'am, it is not."
> 
> So...



I asked a CM at Buzz about this the other day and he also said it wasn't a glitch.


----------



## DLgal

DisneyJamieCA said:


> I asked a CM at Buzz about this the other day and he also said it wasn't a glitch.



I wonder if it's a crowd management thing.


----------



## nutshell

GaryDis said:


> I'm seeing that too on the Disneyland app, but interestingly, I'm not seeing it on the Lines app.  The latter isn't showing anything earlier than 4:00 while I'm seeing 3:30-3:35 for the Disneyland app.
> 
> One or the other is broken.


Interesting. The DL app was pretty accurate when I was there this week. Even if it's a 30 minute wait for the window to open that's awfully quick. Maybe Disney is flooding the system to collect data on usage and patterns


----------



## GaryDis

DLgal said:


> I wonder if it's a crowd management thing.


Or maybe an educational gimmick. 

If people who've never used FP before show up and see a choice between waiting in standby for 25 minutes or returning in 40 minutes, many will say 25 is better than 40, and never learn to use the FP. But if they see 5 minutes vs 25, then they'll go for 5.

Except, of course, obviously many people are still choosing standby regardless.


----------



## wenrob

DLgal said:


> I wonder if it's a crowd management thing.


I wondered the same thing. It seems to work for that. I have never had a trip where I did so much on the first (half a day) and last days. Heck, Thursday we skipped a FP opportunity because we wouldn't have time to make it between eating dinner and using our other fast passes. 


nutshell said:


> Interesting. The DL app was pretty accurate when I was there this week. Even if it's a 30 minute wait for the window to open that's awfully quick. Maybe Disney is flooding the system to collect data on usage and patterns


I found it very accurate as well. I think we found it off once. It said Big Thunder was 25 mins but when we got there it was 15 mins. 

This was my first trip using the app and I really liked it. Times were accurate, characters were mostly accurate and I loved that our PP+ photos were almost instantaneous. No more having to keep notes on when and where we took photos in case some were missing. The only thing that would make it better would be FP reminders and I have a feeling that's coming. Oh and Apple Pay w/the ability to add Disney gift cards. Probably pie in the sky there but it sure would be nice to hit the parks with nothing but my phone and a bottle of water. I also found that there was not much drag on my phone battery from it. The only day my battery dropped to 50-60% was Wednesday when I was using it and DISing at the same time.


----------



## palmtreelover08

nutshell said:


> Just checked FP return times out of curiosity. 5 of the 9 FP rides at DL have immediate return times.


How do you check return times on the app?


----------



## palmtreelover08

palmtreelover08 said:


> How do you check return times on the app?


I found it- thank you anyway


----------



## agamble

Wahlee said:


> I wonder if FPs on the less-popular attractions weren't always getting fully distributed (as in, they had more FPs available for a particular time window than were getting pulled) and previously there was a rule that there had to be a minimum amount of time between the current time and the FP return time which has now been lifted.



This was the case. They removed the 40 minute wait. It's bizarre.


----------



## Curlyxz

I think it might be a way to entice people to ride other non E-Ticket rides? If people were to aim for Fastpasses that have immediate returns, it would keep them on those rides. If guests were to aim for E-Ticket Fastpasses(w/o immediate return), it would force them to wait in the stand-by line to all the other attractions. I'm trying to wrap my head around it so it might just be an intricate way of crowd control, lines haven't seemed excessively long this week.


----------



## Jfsag123

Grabbing FP for Star Tours we heard the CM telling people to grab one for Buzz fist, wait 5 minutes, then get one for Star Tours. They are definitely encouraging people to take advantage of the immediate return times. It sure did make touring fun this week.


----------



## mom2rtk

agamble said:


> This was the case. They removed the 40 minute wait. It's bizarre.


Sounds like an enticement to get more people using FP so they will be more interested in buying MaxPass when it goes live.


----------



## scottmel

Great thread. I sure appreciate it. I see the problem I am going to have that another poster posted earlier. I don't ride much due to a low back problem - so any coasters, jerky rides, are out .i was the fast pass runner as well for my family. We are there right after July 4th for a few days so my understanding is every person needs a ticket to ride (or the fast pass at least for now to be scanned) , there is no ability for a FP runner while others ride FP rides.....and no real FEEL on when MAXPASS is going to be distributed.

If you had a crystal ball, would you predict the standby lines will be shorter as people wise up to the immediate FP return times thus the FP lines growing and times not so immediate? I guess I what I am trying to ask is I can't think park touring is going to remain so simplistic as people get clued in.....THoughts?


----------



## mom2rtk

scottmel said:


> Great thread. I sure appreciate it. I see the problem I am going to have that another poster posted earlier. I don't ride much due to a low back problem - so any coasters, jerky rides, are out .i was the fast pass runner as well for my family. We are there right after July 4th for a few days so my understanding is every person needs a ticket to ride (or the fast pass at least for now to be scanned) , there is no ability for a FP runner while others ride FP rides.....and no real FEEL on when MAXPASS is going to be distributed.
> 
> If you had a crystal ball, would you predict the standby lines will be shorter as people wise up to the immediate FP return times thus the FP lines growing and times not so immediate? I guess I what I am trying to ask is I can't think park touring is going to remain so simplistic as people get clued in.....THoughts?


It doesn't matter if a standby line is shorter. FP will always be prioritized over standby and if more people are using FP the shorter standby line will move slower than it used to.


----------



## scottmel

mom2rtk said:


> It doesn't matter if a standby line is shorter. FP will always be prioritized over standby and if more people are using FP the shorter standby line will move slower than it used to.



Ok thanks I guess I am just trying to figure out how much longer this ability to hop in line for a FP immediately and ride will last. The standby  people have got to catch on at some point especially with CMs shouting the benefits of pulling the immediate fast pass. Trying to see if this is going to make park touring EASIER for me in a few weeks....thanks!


----------



## nutshell

scottmel said:


> Great thread. I sure appreciate it. I see the problem I am going to have that another poster posted earlier. I don't ride much due to a low back problem - so any coasters, jerky rides, are out .i was the fast pass runner as well for my family. We are there right after July 4th for a few days so my understanding is every person needs a ticket to ride (or the fast pass at least for now to be scanned) , there is no ability for a FP runner while others ride FP rides.....and no real FEEL on when MAXPASS is going to be distributed.
> 
> If you had a crystal ball, would you predict the standby lines will be shorter as people wise up to the immediate FP return times thus the FP lines growing and times not so immediate? I guess I what I am trying to ask is I can't think park touring is going to remain so simplistic as people get clued in.....THoughts?


You can still be a runner. Scan your tickets (once or twice depending on the ride), THEN you get out of line and run and get another FP. It will be only a couple minutes slower than your regular strategy.


----------



## DLgal

mom2rtk said:


> It doesn't matter if a standby line is shorter. FP will always be prioritized over standby and if more people are using FP the shorter standby line will move slower than it used to.



It depends on the ride. On rides with two loading stations, they are just feeding FP lines all the way through to loading. The other side is standby. Big Thunder never had a long FP return line...but that ride is a people eater, loading 30 per train with 4 trains running, there is always a train in the station. 


I suspect the majority of these immediate return FP rides are either omnimovers or have a high hourly capacity such that the FP line can keep moving and the standby lines not hugely impacted. 

I think it's brilliant and definitely directly addresses the concerns about overcrowding in the parks. If you get more people in lines and riding immediately, they aren't clogging up walkways and they get more done per day, leading to greater perception of value.


----------



## DLgal

nutshell said:


> You can still be a runner. Scan your tickets (once or twice depending on the ride), THEN you get out of line and run and get another FP. It will be only a couple minutes slower than your regular strategy.



You can't always easily exit the line after the second touch point,though. 

There really isn't a huge need anymore to have a runner.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

DLgal said:


> You can't always easily exit the line after the second touch point,though.
> 
> *There really isn't a huge need anymore to have a runner.*



To the bolded - yes!!! Given how quickly the return times are and how short overall the FP lines were, there wasn't really anytime or need for a FP runner. The whole thing, start to finish was maybe 5-7 mins. The only ride I can think of that may have been longer was Indy and they only scan once on that ride, at the entrance so you could easily grab passes back.


----------



## mom2rtk

DLgal said:


> You can't always easily exit the line after the second touch point,though.
> 
> There really isn't a huge need anymore to have a runner.


I'd be surprised to see that continue long term.


----------



## nutshell

DisneyJamieCA said:


> To the bolded - yes!!! Given how quickly the return times are and how short overall the FP lines were, there wasn't really anytime or need for a FP runner. The whole thing, start to finish was maybe 5-7 mins. The only ride I can think of that may have been longer was Indy and they only scan once on that ride, at the entrance so you could easily grab passes back.


I don't disagree. I hope it stays that way, but I'm not sure how long the immediate FP will last.


----------



## DLgal

mom2rtk said:


> I'd be surprised to see that continue long term.



I don't know...it seems to be working well. If it was really a glitch, it would have been fixed by now. 

I think it is purposeful. If they are going to start charging a premium for the ability to make fastpasses on your phone, there needs to be an incentive to pay for it. These immediate return times plus the ability to secure FP literally between rides or while in lines, rather than having to go all the way TO an attraction is a huge bonus which people WILL pay for.


----------



## mom2rtk

DLgal said:


> I don't know...it seems to be working well. If it was really a glitch, it would have been fixed by now.
> 
> I think it is purposeful. If they are going to start charging a premium for the ability to make fastpasses on your phone, there needs to be an incentive to pay for it. These immediate return times plus the ability to secure FP literally between rides or while in lines, rather than having to go all the way TO an attraction is a huge bonus which people WILL pay for.


Oh, I think it's purposeful.  I just think they are monkeying with the system to test some things out. They were all over the board with things at WDW during the rollout of FP+.


----------



## DLgal

mom2rtk said:


> Oh, I think it's purposeful.  I just think they are monkeying with the system to test some things out. They were all over the board with things at WDW during the rollout of FP+.



We all know Disneyland is better at stuff than WDW.  They won't need all kinds of time to tinker with the system. They probably used all of WDWs issues to come up with this way of doing things as being the most effective.


----------



## mom2rtk

DLgal said:


> We all know Disneyland is better at stuff than WDW.  They won't need all kinds of time to tinker with the system. They probably used all of WDWs issues to come up with this way of doing things as being the most effective.



I think we would all love if this is the new normal.  We just have to agree to disagree for right now on the likelihood of that being the case.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

DLgal said:


> I don't know...it seems to be working well. If it was really a glitch, it would have been fixed by now.
> 
> I think it is purposeful. If they are going to start charging a premium for the ability to make fastpasses on your phone, there needs to be an incentive to pay for it. These immediate return times plus the ability to secure FP literally between rides or while in lines, rather than having to go all the way TO an attraction is a huge bonus which people WILL pay for.


But if this new timing system eliminates the need for a runner, and the main benefit of Maxpass is also eliminating the need for a physical runner, doesn't this actually take AWAY the incentive?


----------



## DLgal

Skyegirl1999 said:


> But if this new timing system eliminates the need for a runner, and the main benefit of Maxpass is also eliminating the need for a physical runner, doesn't this actually take AWAY the incentive?



Not really. With this system currently, you still need to go to the attraction to obtain a FP. But imagine you could get a FP with an immediate return for Big Thunder while inside Disneyland and then get one for Radiator Springs Racers immediately afterwards, all while walking to Space Mountain to ride standby? That's the benefit to Max Pass. A runner could not accomplish the same thing.


----------



## wenrob

Skyegirl1999 said:


> But if this new timing system eliminates the need for a runner, and the main benefit of Maxpass is also eliminating the need for a physical runner, doesn't this actually take AWAY the incentive?


No, because without MaxPass you still have to cross the parks for FPs. It's just that (at the moment anyway) now in a lot of cases you can do the running right NOW vs having to wait for your time frame to open up and spacing out the running around. 

For example my day in DCA on Tuesday:
Picked up GoTG FPs around 9:05 ish for 12:05-1:05. Our window to get the next FPs was 10:54
At that time Soarin FP return was 11:05-12:05. While older DD took the kids to meet Cap, DH and I went and picked those up and headed over to TSMM where the return was 11:10-12:10. We picked them up and since we were already passed our return window we could have gone on to RSR and picked up FPs there. All before the kids were done meeting Cap. We wanted a night time ride on RSR so went and rode Soarin, TSMM, had lunch, rode GoTG and then picked up RSR FPs on our way out for an afternoon break. Had I realized what was going on I probably would have grabbed Soarin, TSMM *then* GoTG saving us an hour of wait time for FPs. 

So what it does is eliminate the need for a runner while others are riding. There's no time to kill so no need to split up to do that in a lot of cases.


----------



## jrjankowski8

DLgal said:


> We all know Disneyland is better at stuff than WDW.  They won't need all kinds of time to tinker with the system. They probably used all of WDWs issues to come up with this way of doing things as being the most effective.



Wasn't WDW created with the goal of resolving all of the issues DL had in the first few years?


----------



## maleficent55

Just checked the disney app, there are fast passes available right now for RSR and the return time is 13:10-14:10

???? What am I missing?


----------



## GaryDis

maleficent55 said:


> Just checked the disney app, there are fast passes available right now for RSR and the return time is 13:10-14:10
> 
> ???? What am I missing?


I'm seeing all gone.


----------



## STLstone

maleficent55 said:


> Just checked the disney app, there are fast passes available right now for RSR and the return time is 13:10-14:10
> 
> ???? What am I missing?


Must be a glitch. My app shows all fastpasses are gone. No return time.


----------



## Curlyxz

wenrob said:


> No, because without MaxPass you still have to cross the parks for FPs. It's just that (at the moment anyway) now in a lot of cases you can do the running right NOW vs having to wait for your time frame to open up and spacing out the running around.
> 
> For example my day in DCA on Tuesday:
> Picked up GoTG FPs around 9:05 ish for 12:05-1:05. Our window to get the next FPs was 10:54
> At that time Soarin FP return was 11:05-12:05. While older DD took the kids to meet Cap, DH and I went and picked those up and headed over to TSMM where the return was 11:10-12:10. We picked them up and since we were already passed our return window we could have gone on to RSR and picked up FPs there. All before the kids were done meeting Cap. We wanted a night time ride on RSR so went and rode Soarin, TSMM, had lunch, rode GoTG and then picked up RSR FPs on our way out for an afternoon break. Had I realized what was going on I probably would have grabbed Soarin, TSMM *then* GoTG saving us an hour of wait time for FPs.
> 
> So what it does is eliminate the need for a runner while others are riding. There's no time to kill so no need to split up to do that in a lot of cases.



Yep, I was thinking about this the other day as well. To make it work most effectively you would stack up two FP's for rides with immediate return(Soarin/TSMM/Cali Screamin/etc) and then grab an FP for an attraction that will force you into the two hour waiting period. By doing this you could knock out two rides with the immediate FP's and a third that you'll ride later.



maleficent55 said:


> Just checked the disney app, there are fast passes available right now for RSR and the return time is 13:10-14:10
> 
> ???? What am I missing?



Did you already have your app opened previously? Ive noticed that while in the parks if I don't fully close the app, when I open it again it will still display old FP return times.


----------



## Lesley Wake

I am in Disneyland right now.

I can confirm crowds are moderate right now. No rides above 60 minutes. 

Several rides had immediate FPs-Buzz, BTMR, HM, Roger Rabbit. Others are still available with relatively soon return times.

Something weird happened with my FPs. I pulled a Space FP at 3:24 for 7:10. In theory that means I shouldn't be able to get a new FP until 5:24, but when I checked the ticket it said 4:54, so I thought-hmm, maybe they've changed it to 90 minutes. Waited until 5:05 and tried to pull for BTMR, but it spit out an invalid ticket and said I couldn't get one until 5:24. I showed it to the CM (he wasn't busy) and confirmed I hadn't pulled anything else recently. So he opened up the CM cabinet and grabbed a special FP ticket to scan and pull a FP for me. Maybe I'll try pulling something else for a late ride and see what it says for next FP!


----------



## Delilah1310

(quick semi-related / side question - in the DL app, I always select an attraction I am interested in to see the FP availability / return window.
Is there another way to see them all at once in the app that I am overlooking? or do you all do the one-at-a-time viewing?
thanks! don't mean to hijack)


----------



## GaryDis

Delilah1310 said:


> (quick semi-related / side question - in the DL app, I always select an attraction I am interested in to see the FP availability / return window.
> Is there another way to see them all at once in the app that I am overlooking? or do you all do the one-at-a-time viewing?
> thanks! don't mean to hijack)


I sprung for the Disneyland Lines app from Touring Plans, and the ability to scroll through all the rides (for one park) on one screen and see the FP times is one of the features I love about it. $8/year, but discounts widely available. 

I did see a glitch in it recently, where it wasn't showing the right times for those FPs that were available for immediate use.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Delilah1310 said:


> (quick semi-related / side question - in the DL app, I always select an attraction I am interested in to see the FP availability / return window.
> Is there another way to see them all at once in the app that I am overlooking? or do you all do the one-at-a-time viewing?
> thanks! don't mean to hijack)





GaryDis said:


> I sprung for the Disneyland Lines app from Touring Plans, and the ability to scroll through all the rides (for one park) on one screen and see the FP times is one of the features I love about it. $8/year, but discounts widely available.
> 
> I did see a glitch in it recently, where it wasn't showing the right times for those FPs that were available for immediate use.



I go ride by ride. If there is a way to see them all listed, I don't know it. But at this point the official Disney app is the only one I'd trust, especially since it's been shown that the Lines app had incorrect information.


----------



## DLgal

Just want to confirm that NO PICTURE shows up when scanning tickets to redeem FASTPASS. 

So, you can switch tickets no problem.


----------



## DLgal

jrjankowski8 said:


> Wasn't WDW created with the goal of resolving all of the issues DL had in the first few years?



Uh...no. All they did was make it bigger.  

I can't think of one thing WDW does better than Disneyland. Not one.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

DLgal said:


> Uh...no. All they did was make it bigger...



This is exactly what Tony Baxter says. He says that Disneyland was created to be charming and DisneyWorld was created to be awesome.


----------



## ashley0139

DLgal said:


> Uh...no. All they did was make it bigger.
> 
> I can't think of one thing WDW does better than Disneyland. Not one.



Sure, they have the underground tunnels so that you don't see cast members walking to and from work.  That also allowed them to have the underground trash collection system so custodial staff doesn't have to empty trash cans one by one.  Plus the walkways are larger and much less crowded, with fewer bottleneck points.  Logistically, there are definitely things that WDW were able to improve upon from DL.


----------



## DLgal

ashley0139 said:


> Sure, they have the underground tunnels so that you don't see cast members walking to and from work.  That also allowed them to have the underground trash collection system so custodial staff doesn't have to empty trash cans one by one.  Plus the walkways are larger and much less crowded, with fewer bottleneck points.  Logistically, there are definitely things that WDW were able to improve upon from DL.



But Disneyland actually keeps their bathrooms clean. And they empty their trash cans regularly...


----------



## DznyPrnces

ashley0139 said:


> Sure, they have the underground tunnels so that you don't see cast members walking to and from work.  That also allowed them to have the underground trash collection system so custodial staff doesn't have to empty trash cans one by one.  Plus the walkways are larger and much less crowded, with fewer bottleneck points.  Logistically, there are definitely things that WDW were able to improve upon from DL.



Disneyland used to have similar rules. When I worked there, back in college, you weren't supposed to walk through another land if your costume didn't fit the theme. Also, there used to be a costume department, and lockers. You would pick up your costume when you arrived at work, change in the locker room, and at the end of the shift change back and turn your costume in. This has all been done away with because of space issues (I assume, the changes weren't made until after I left). Now cast members are given their costumes to keep at home, and thus now you see them walking into work in costume.


----------



## ashley0139

DLgal said:


> But Disneyland actually keeps their bathrooms clean. And they empty their trash cans regularly...



I've never had either of those problems there, but I believe that you have.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

DLgal said:


> Just want to confirm that NO PICTURE shows up when scanning tickets to redeem FASTPASS.
> 
> So, you can switch tickets no problem.



Thank you for this confirmation. I'm sure it will help calm a lot of anxiety around here. How was your experience with DAS and FP today?


----------



## GaryDis

DisneyJamieCA said:


> I go ride by ride. If there is a way to see them all listed, I don't know it. But at this point the official Disney app is the only one I'd trust, especially since it's been shown that the Lines app had incorrect information.


But there's been at least one report of a glitch in the official app as well.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

GaryDis said:


> But there's been at least one report of a glitch in the official app as well.



Nothing wrong with having both, especially since the DLR app is free.


----------



## KatieCharlotte

theluckyrabbit said:


> Thank you for this confirmation. I'm sure it will help calm a lot of anxiety around here. How was your experience with DAS and FP today?



I'm trying to grasp the current FP situation and how it could affect our trip, although it sounds like everything could change again at any time. 

I'd really like to hear current DAS experiences.   There are only a few rides with FP that we might use the DAS for, but two are rides that my son will likely want to ride repeatedly (Buzz and TSMM).


----------



## wenrob

DLgal said:


> But Disneyland actually keeps their bathrooms clean. And they empty their trash cans regularly...


Never been to WDW so no dog in this but mid Tuesday morning I stopped into the restroom across from Grizzly/catty corner to Ariel and it was disgusting with not a CM in sight. I was a little shocked by it. I have never seen a Disney bathroom get that way and there's always a CM if not two in the bathrooms constantly cleaning. Never saw it that bad again the rest of the trip but it sure was surprising. 


GaryDis said:


> But there's been at least one report of a glitch in the official app as well.


Meh, I don't know that I'd call that a glitch. If you open up a ride to FP times and don't go back to the list sometimes it hasn't refreshed when you open it back up. That has more to do with how you have your phone set up, how often it refreshes and your signal. That poster never came back but others reported it working fine at the same time. I've used many wait apps including Lines and the official app is by far and away the most accurate IMO. Five days in the park and it never steered us wrong. 



theluckyrabbit said:


> Nothing wrong with having both, especially since the DLR app is free.


Agreed. Got to do what works best for you.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

DLgal said:


> Uh...no. All they did was make it bigger.
> 
> I can't think of one thing WDW does better than Disneyland. Not one.


Based on your recent post, I'm gonna say... wifi?


----------



## Metalliman98

Has there been any word or speculation on how MaxPass will work with tickets that have already been bought when it goes live?  Especially with regard to third party resale tickets?  We're going next month but I haven't bought tickets yet because I don't know how the possible activation of Max Pass before our trip would affect our ability to add it to the tickets, if we choose.


----------



## disneychrista

Metalliman98 said:


> Has there been any word or speculation on how MaxPass will work with tickets that have already been bought when it goes live?  Especially with regard to third party resale tickets?  We're going next month but I haven't bought tickets yet because I don't know how the possible activation of Max Pass before our trip would affect our ability to add it to the tickets, if we choose.



My guess is that you will load the pass to the app and add it there. This will give visitors the flexibility to add it if they choose / change their mind.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

GaryDis said:


> But there's been at least one report of a glitch in the official app as well.





wenrob said:


> Meh, I don't know that I'd call that a glitch. If you open up a ride to FP times and don't go back to the list sometimes it hasn't refreshed when you open it back up. That has more to do with how you have your phone set up, how often it refreshes and your signal. That poster never came back but others reported it working fine at the same time. I've used many wait apps including Lines and the official app is by far and away the most accurate IMO. Five days in the park and it never steered us wrong



I agree with wenrob that it wasn't a glitch as much as user error. The app wasn't wrong for us at all during our 5 days there either. You should of course use what works best for you, but in my experience, I find the official Disney app to be the most reliable with the best info.


----------



## DLgal

Skyegirl1999 said:


> Based on your recent post, I'm gonna say... wifi?



Touche.

I actually thought about that right after I posted but I was too tired to edit.


----------



## DLgal

theluckyrabbit said:


> Thank you for this confirmation. I'm sure it will help calm a lot of anxiety around here. How was your experience with DAS and FP today?



We actually haven't had to even use DAS yet because of the immediate FP return times! We only use the DAS when lines exceed about 30 min and never ran into that. Our longest wait was Autopia at a whopping 10 min. We did Big Thunder three times (usually use DAS) using the immediate return times.  We didn't go into DCA on Friday and we only use DAS for RR in there (and occasionally Soarin).

The system won't issue a DAS if the wait time is under 20 min. Not sure if that is new but the CM at guest relations mentioned that when he asked which ride we wanted to start with. We just passed on DAS and headed straight to BTMRR to get an immediate entry FP.


----------



## cmwade77

Metalliman98 said:


> Has there been any word or speculation on how MaxPass will work with tickets that have already been bought when it goes live?  Especially with regard to third party resale tickets?  We're going next month but I haven't bought tickets yet because I don't know how the possible activation of Max Pass before our trip would affect our ability to add it to the tickets, if we choose.


According to everything I have seen you can't add it until day of and it all has to be done through the app, which you add the ticket to as well by scanning it from the app after logging into your account.


----------



## HydroGuy

DLgal said:


> Uh...no. All they did was make it bigger.
> 
> I can't think of one thing WDW does better than Disneyland. Not one.


Wow, I love DLR with all my heart and it is my home. But I just do not agree with this. Not wanting to start a big debate about it here. I just disagree.

I have gotten some new perspective the last few days on WDW on one of the threads on the WDW side. There are some folks that resent what they see as underinvestment by Disney in WDW in recent years. If WDW has not kept up, in their view, it is not because of any flaws in WDW but because the company neglected it.


----------



## jetskigrl

Ok - we have a little first hand information from yesterday that confirms what most people have already said.  There is no picture when you scan your ticket/FP to return.  Just a green circle on the machine if there is a valid FP on the ticket.  We purposely mixed up our tickets and still had no issue.  We were also able to give our kids our tickets and let them use the FPs on them.  So while you can't pixie dust the FP to a stranger, it was definitely no problem to share with family members if you are willing to let them hold your ticket for awhile.

We have never used lanyards at DL before but for now I can definitely see an advantage to having one.  Our tickets were definitely pulled out and handled a lot more than in the past. 

We also experienced the immediate FP return times early in the day but what we also discovered was very long FP return lines later in the day. 
Our kids had gotten stuck on BTMRR and had to be walked off.  In addition to umbrellas to keep the sun off of them while they waited and water as they left the ride, they also had an anytime FP scanned onto their tickets (so no more paper, good for any ride, FPs).  And the FP was only good for DL (not DCA).
But when they went to use those later in the day, they went to Matterhorn, Indy and Splash only to discover huge FP return lines.  We don't know if that was because they had broken down at sometime during the day and that forced the long return lines later, or if it is related to the new FP distribution times. 

Another thing we were wondering about was if the system can tell the anytime/anyride FP from one actually pulled for a ride.  Ex. they had the anytime one on the ticket and also a valid FP for Indy and then return to the ride.  Would the system know which FP to use so that it didn't apply the anytime FP when there was an Indy FP (but we weren't able to test that since we didn't have both at the same time).


----------



## mom2rtk

jetskigrl said:


> We also experienced the immediate FP return times early in the day but what we also discovered was very long FP return lines later in the day.
> Our kids had gotten stuck on BTMRR and had to be walked off.  In addition to umbrellas to keep the sun off of them while they waited and water as they left the ride, they also had an anytime FP scanned onto their tickets (so no more paper, good for any ride, FPs).  And the FP was only good for DL (not DCA).
> But when they went to use those later in the day, they went to Matterhorn, Indy and Splash only to discover huge FP return lines.  We don't know if that was because they had broken down at sometime during the day and that forced the long return lines later, or if it is related to the new FP distribution times.


Could easily have been some breakdown issues. But I remain highly suspicious that they have been tinkering with the amount of FPs issued (pushing it to see the upper limit of what the system can put through in a day).

When you plan to sell a FP system, FP becomes currency. And I can see they trying to maximize that.


----------



## auteur55

mom2rtk said:


> Could easily have been some breakdown issues. But I remain highly suspicious that they have been tinkering with the amount of FPs issued (pushing it to see the upper limit of what the system can put through in a day).
> 
> When you plan to sell a FP system, FP becomes currency. And I can see they trying to maximize that.



I here now and digital fast pass has been disasterous today. We waited so long to scan our space mountain fast pass, huge line expanding all the way out to sidewalk. Then went to splash mountain and the fast pass line completely jammed people all over he walk ways. We gave up couldn't use our fast passes. Don't know if this is from ride break downs, bad planning what but very frustrated.
Matterhorn broke down right when we came back for fast pass as well and they threw us out. This has been extremely frustrating.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

The FP returns do look much longer, but I'm not positive they are actually taking longer. 

On Friday morning we were shocked when we went to use our Space Mountain FP and the line extended all the way down the ramp in addition to the whole top of the ride... but we actually made it through that FP portion of the line in less than five minutes.  I suspect that it's because before, they just had to take a stack of tickets at that second spot (they didn't stop and "inspect" them like they do at the first checkpoint), but now each person has to scan their ticket.  Certainly our party of three took at least three times as long to each scan vs the past where we would have handed off a stack and been done with it.


----------



## DLgal

Skyegirl1999 said:


> The FP returns do look much longer, but I'm not positive they are actually taking longer.
> 
> On Friday morning we were shocked when we went to use our Space Mountain FP and the line extended all the way down the ramp in addition to the whole top of the ride... but we actually made it through that FP portion of the line in less than five minutes.  I suspect that it's because before, they just had to take a stack of tickets at that second spot (they didn't stop and "inspect" them like they do at the first checkpoint), but now each person has to scan their ticket.  Certainly our party of three took at least three times as long to each scan vs the past where we would have handed off a stack and been done with it.



This. The fastpass return lines LOOK super long, but once you scan and head in, you end up walking the entire length of the queue and boarding quickly. I experienced this yesterday on Indy, Space, and Matterhorn. Matterhorn had a slight wait...maybe 5 min, as did Space. Indy was almost a walk on as soon as I got into the queue even though the FP line took about 5 minutes until I scanned in.


----------



## pudinhd

We were in the parks on Thursday and Friday.  We did have an issue with 2 tickets that weren't scanned right when we entered Disneyland.  Space Mountain & Star Tours gave us "fastpass cards" to be used for those 2 rides.  Thunder did the same, but told us we had to go to City Hall to fix the tickets.  Indiana Jones also did the "fastpass card" but told us we needed to go to the main entrance to get the ticket scanned again.  Once we did that it was fine.

I had taken a screen shot of my AP through the app.  I was able to get the scanner to recognize the barcode.  I did not try it at any other rides because it just seemed easier to pull out the AP.

I asked a castmember at Space Mountain if there was an early / late entrance policy.  She told me it is the same that it was before, which I think is 5 minutes early and 15 minutes late.  We did enter a few rides in the 5 minute early time period without any issues.

Thunder Mountain was down around 10:45 pm on Friday night.  We were still able to get FastPasses while it was not running.

The FastPass times were the same weird "right away" times.  We would get the FP even if the ride lines were short and they made the wait times even shorter.  The FP lines did seem longer than normal, but moved fairly quickly.


----------



## KatieCharlotte

It really sounds like they're testing the limits of FP.

Because of our family dynamics, I would rather have longer return times (and the resulting fewer FP/day) than significantly longer FP lines.  For most FP rides, we will be abandoning at least one member of my family to wait for us or ride something alone while the rest of us use our FP.  It sounds like a balance needs to be struck, and hopefully that will happen before our trip in a month.  

I'm also wondering how this all affects the few rides with FP that we'd like to use the DAS for instead --for example, TSMM.  Are DAS users being sent to the same FP line?


----------



## mom2rtk

pudinhd said:


> Thunder Mountain was down around 10:45 pm on Friday night.  We were still able to get FastPasses while it was not running.



That's really not good. I thought that not issuing FPs when an attraction was down made a lot of sense so things didn't get as backed up when it eventually came back online. I mean, it's great if you're trying to get a FP, but just not so great in terms of line backups.


----------



## auteur55

This really hasn't been a good experience for us, people with fast passes from hours ago are heading to the lines at the same time. Having to stand out on the sunny walkways has just drained us. Bad form Disney. They need to make sure these kinds of changes will help the guest experience not test them on those that spent months planning and saving.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Skyegirl1999 said:


> The FP returns do look much longer, but I'm not positive they are actually taking longer.
> 
> On Friday morning we were shocked when we went to use our Space Mountain FP and the line extended all the way down the ramp in addition to the whole top of the ride... but we actually made it through that FP portion of the line in less than five minutes.  I suspect that it's because before, they just had to take a stack of tickets at that second spot (they didn't stop and "inspect" them like they do at the first checkpoint), but now each person has to scan their ticket.  Certainly our party of three took at least three times as long to each scan vs the past where we would have handed off a stack and been done with it.





DLgal said:


> This. The fastpass return lines LOOK super long, but once you scan and head in, you end up walking the entire length of the queue and boarding quickly. I experienced this yesterday on Indy, Space, and Matterhorn. Matterhorn had a slight wait...maybe 5 min, as did Space. Indy was almost a walk on as soon as I got into the queue even though the FP line took about 5 minutes until I scanned in.



Yes to both of these. In our experience the lines to get your pass/ticket scanned were definitely longer, however moving through the line was significantly shorter. In my opinion, it ends up a wash - although I personally feel the return lines ended up shorter overall, start to finish. 

That is to say that others won't experience different things as FO gets tinkered with and/or crowds go up. But I wouldn't let the long initial return line away you from using your FPs.


----------



## Hofmanns4

DLRExpert said:


> Good to know but I wonder how late. Pretty much need know from first-hand experience.


We were 15 min late for TSMM yesterday and smiled big and asked nicely and they let us in.


----------



## DLRExpert

Hofmanns4 said:


> We were 15 min late for TSMM yesterday and smiled big and asked nicely and they let us in.



Did the FP return machine light up Green? Or did a CM have to let you through?


----------



## maleficent55

It was just that. I'm on an iPhone and I close my windows regularly. Not sure what happened?!


----------



## Jperiod

DLgal said:


> We actually haven't had to even use DAS yet because of the immediate FP return times! We only use the DAS when lines exceed about 30 min and never ran into that. Our longest wait was Autopia at a whopping 10 min. We did Big Thunder three times (usually use DAS) using the immediate return times.  We didn't go into DCA on Friday and we only use DAS for RR in there (and occasionally Soarin).
> 
> The system won't issue a DAS if the wait time is under 20 min. Not sure if that is new but the CM at guest relations mentioned that when he asked which ride we wanted to start with. We just passed on DAS and headed straight to BTMRR to get an immediate entry FP.



Hmm, that would be new and kind of a bummer.  Occasionally we're across the park and ask for a return time for a ride on the other side without first looking at the current wait because the ride usually has a long line.  CMs have still entered the request and told us we could go on in whatever short time it was (to our pleasant surprise), which is nice because sometimes we don't make it over for an hour and even though the line might get longer, the DAS return time is still in effect.

One interesting thing we experienced earlier this month with DAS is we got a return time for Space that had a 2 hour wait.  During that time, the standby wait shortened significantly to something like 45-60 minutes.  We asked a CM to reissue the return time for the new wait and they wouldn't -- stating it was a virtual queue like the standby line and we still have to wait our allotted time.  Didn't really make sense to me because if we had gotten physically in line at 7 pm with a posted 2 hour wait time, then the wait was down to 1 hour by 7:30, wouldn't that mean I would be riding by 8:30 (or sooner) instead of the original 9:00 I thought?  It wasn't a big deal, but a new one, nonetheless.


----------



## wenrob

Skyegirl1999 said:


> The FP returns do look much longer, but I'm not positive they are actually taking longer.
> 
> On Friday morning we were shocked when we went to use our Space Mountain FP and the line extended all the way down the ramp in addition to the whole top of the ride... but we actually made it through that FP portion of the line in less than five minutes.  I suspect that it's because before, they just had to take a stack of tickets at that second spot (they didn't stop and "inspect" them like they do at the first checkpoint), but now each person has to scan their ticket.  Certainly our party of three took at least three times as long to each scan vs the past where we would have handed off a stack and been done with it.





DLgal said:


> This. The fastpass return lines LOOK super long, but once you scan and head in, you end up walking the entire length of the queue and boarding quickly. I experienced this yesterday on Indy, Space, and Matterhorn. Matterhorn had a slight wait...maybe 5 min, as did Space. Indy was almost a walk on as soon as I got into the queue even though the FP line took about 5 minutes until I scanned in.





DisneyJamieCA said:


> Yes to both of these. In our experience the lines to get your pass/ticket scanned were definitely longer, however moving through the line was significantly shorter. In my opinion, it ends up a wash - although I personally feel the return lines ended up shorter overall, start to finish.
> 
> That is to say that others won't experience different things as FO gets tinkered with and/or crowds go up. But I wouldn't let the long initial return line away you from using your FPs.


Agree with these. That was my experience as well. The lines appear long but once you get past the first scanner you zip right along. I think once people get used to the scanner that will clear up a bit. I also think this is why people are jumping in stand by even when they see the return time is right now. They see the FP line and assume it will take longer. It doesn't.


----------



## Jperiod

KatieCharlotte said:


> I'm also wondering how this all affects the few rides with FP that we'd like to use the DAS for instead --for example, TSMM.  Are DAS users being sent to the same FP line?



DAS users have been using the FP line at TSMM since they started FP there.  We used it earlier this month and went quickly.


----------



## wenrob

auteur55 said:


> This really hasn't been a good experience for us, people with fast passes from hours ago are heading to the lines at the same time. Having to stand out on the sunny walkways has just drained us. Bad form Disney. They need to make sure these kinds of changes will help the guest experience not test them on those that spent months planning and saving.


I'm really sorry you are having a rough trip but I don't think the issues you are having are due to the return times/digital FP being implemented but ride break downs. People would be coming back later in the day to use their FPs if they were still paper. Unfortunately ride breakdowns are just a part of a trip to Disneyland. We had it happen on our trip as well, seemed anything we wanted to ride was down. We took it as an opportunity to have some Mickey Bars and do some shopping.


----------



## auteur55

Yes you are most likely right. I just think the bad luck combined with this horrible heat/crowding is making a rough day for us. Wife is getting sick from the heat.


----------



## mom2rtk

wenrob said:


> I'm really sorry you are having a rough trip but I don't think the issues you are having are due to the return times/digital FP being implemented but ride break downs. People would be coming back later in the day to use their FPs if they were still paper. Unfortunately ride breakdowns are just a part of a trip to Disneyland. We had it happen on our trip as well, seemed anything we wanted to ride was down. We took it as an opportunity to have some Mickey Bars and do some shopping.


I don't disagree. However, if they are issuing FPs throughout ride outages, that really does make things worse.


----------



## Prof Drake

Any idea how this new system is combining with rider swap? We have a trip planned with a two year old, starting July 5, and rider swap on FP rides is pretty key to our plans


----------



## wenrob

mom2rtk said:


> I don't disagree. However, if they are issuing FPs throughout ride outages, that really does make things worse.


Are they doing that? I must have missed that.



Prof Drake said:


> Any idea how this new system is combining with rider swap? We have a trip planned with a two year old, starting July 5, and rider swap on FP rides is pretty key to our plans


We had no issues using rider swap. (well, we did have one but not with the pass just a CM not understanding) Same as usual, bring who's not riding up to the podium with you. At GoTG they gave us the lanyard to bring up top and that was replaced with a paper rider swap pass. At Screamin they just handed me the paper pass at the bottom which I found odd since it's the first ride I remember ever getting the lanyard.


----------



## wenrob

auteur55 said:


> Yes you are most likely right. I just think the bad luck combined with this horrible heat/crowding is making a rough day for us. Wife is getting sick from the heat.


Awe, I truly am sorry. It was unusually hot in CA last week. Find some shade and have a Mickey Bar. Mickey Bars always make things better.


----------



## DLgal

wenrob said:


> Are they doing that? I must have missed that.
> 
> 
> .



Yes, they are issuing FP while rides are down, but the return times are a couple hours out.


----------



## az4boys

My DH gets the fast passes for our family so I have a question on how it works - if our tickets are in a plastic cover on a lanyard, do we need to remove them from the plastic to get the fast pass? (I'm pretty sure it was already answered that to use the fast pass the CM could scan the ticket while it is still in the plastic.) We've never done lanyards, but these changes might make me rethink that.


----------



## dina444444

az4boys said:


> My DH gets the fast passes for our family so I have a question on how it works - if our tickets are in a plastic cover on a lanyard, do we need to remove them from the plastic to get the fast pass? (I'm pretty sure it was already answered that to use the fast pass the CM could scan the ticket while it is still in the plastic.) We've never done lanyards, but these changes might make me rethink that.


To get the fastness you stick the ticket into the machine for the return they scan your ticket with a barcode scanner that's "out" if that makes sense.


----------



## minnieralyks

auteur55 said:


> This really hasn't been a good experience for us, _*people with fast passes from hours ago are heading to the lines at the same time.*_ Having to stand out on the sunny walkways has just drained us. Bad form Disney. They need to make sure these kinds of changes will help the guest experience not test them on those that spent months planning and saving.



I might have missed this upthread, but are they allowing people to return outside of the return window now?


----------



## wenrob

az4boys said:


> My DH gets the fast passes for our family so I have a question on how it works - if our tickets are in a plastic cover on a lanyard, do we need to remove them from the plastic to get the fast pass? (I'm pretty sure it was already answered that to use the fast pass the CM could scan the ticket while it is still in the plastic.) We've never done lanyards, but these changes might make me rethink that.


You need to take them out when getting the FP (they need to be inserted into the machine) but in the lanyard with the barcode facing out to scan. To my way of thinking this would cut down on possible loss. I can't tell you how many times younger DD dropped her AP this week. 


minnieralyks said:


> I might have missed this upthread, but are they allowing people to return outside of the return window now?


They've always honored FPs later when there is a ride breakdown.


----------



## az4boys

wenrob said:


> You need to take them out when getting the FP (they need to be inserted into the machine) but in the lanyard with the barcode facing out to scan.



Thanks. I'm trying to figure out how to minimize frustration for our upcoming trip. I think we can make the new system work for us, we just need to plan ahead for the changes. Maybe lanyards aren't the best for our family if we have to take the tickets in and out of the plastic each time we want to get a fast pass. I think we'll still have DH keep our tickets and get the fast passes, then hand out the tickets to all the kids when it is time to use a FP.


----------



## HydroGuy

minnieralyks said:


> I might have missed this upthread, but are they allowing people to return outside of the return window now?


Only if the ride breaks down during their window which the PPs have stated it has.


----------



## minnieralyks

wenrob said:


> They've always honored FPs later when there is a ride breakdown.



I knew that they honored FPs after a ride break down, however there was a point in time where they honored FPs after the window had passed. A lot of people were able to accumulate them and then use them all at the end of the day. This was maybe 4-5 years ago, though. Wish they still did this! 



HydroGuy said:


> Only if the ride breaks down during their window which the PPs have stated it has.



Yeah I figured. Guess I should have sifted through all pages before asking! lol


----------



## Malcon10t

auteur55 said:


> Yes you are most likely right. I just think the bad luck combined with this horrible heat/crowding is making a rough day for us. Wife is getting sick from the heat.


How hot as it been?   It is usually 10-20 degrees cooler than we are.  We were hitting 105-108 all week.  I was expecting it to be high 80s/low 90s next week.  Is it hotter??



minnieralyks said:


> I might have missed this upthread, but are they allowing people to return outside of the return window now?





minnieralyks said:


> I knew that they honored FPs after a ride break down, however there was a point in time where they honored FPs after the window had passed. A lot of people were able to accumulate them and then use them all at the end of the day. This was maybe 4-5 years ago, though. Wish they still did this!


I'm glad they don't.  With people saving them up all day, then everyone getting in line in the evening, it really delayed the standby lines.  One time, our party was at Soarin', and the line was inside the building, the FP line extended out to Taste Pilots.  But with taking FP ahead of standby, it took 60 mins, for what should have been a 15 min standby point.  The system was designed to be used thruout the day, and not saved up and bunched up in the evening.


----------



## minnieralyks

Malcon10t said:


> How hot as it been?   It is usually 10-20 degrees cooler than we are.  We were hitting 105-108 all week.  I was expecting it to be high 80s/low 90s next week.  Is it hotter??
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad they don't.  With people saving them up all day, then everyone getting in line in the evening, it really delayed the standby lines.  One time, our party was at Soarin', and the line was inside the building, the FP line extended out to Taste Pilots.  But with taking FP ahead of standby, it took 60 mins, for what should have been a 15 min standby point.  The system was designed to be used thruout the day, and not saved up and bunched up in the evening.



I'm not sure if that's something we ever experienced. We've been lucky enough that out of all the times we went, the wait time posted out front was accurate or quicker (barring ride breakdowns of course!). It was just nice when you found some FP tickets at the bottom of the bag that we forgot about and could use. Now if that happens, they just go to waste. Obviously no biggie, but would be nice to be able to use them!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Malcon10t said:


> How hot as it been?   It is usually 10-20 degrees cooler than we are.  We were hitting 105-108 all week.  I was expecting it to be high 80s/low 90s next week.  Is it hotter??



I can't speak for now, but it was high 90s last week. And hit 100 one day, according to the weather app. That said, it was right after the Bay Area also got hit by record breaking heat (our hometown which usually only gets a handful of triple digit days,  hit 109!)


----------



## Hofmanns4

DLRExpert said:


> Did the FP return machine light up Green? Or did a CM have to let you through?


It turned blue and they had to let us thru. We may have been almost 20 min late.


----------



## KatieCharlotte

Malcon10t said:


> How hot as it been?   It is usually 10-20 degrees cooler than we are.  We were hitting 105-108 all week.  I was expecting it to be high 80s/low 90s next week.  Is it hotter??
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad they don't.  With people saving them up all day, then everyone getting in line in the evening, it really delayed the standby lines.  One time, our party was at Soarin', and the line was inside the building, the FP line extended out to Taste Pilots.  But with taking FP ahead of standby, it took 60 mins, for what should have been a 15 min standby point.  The system was designed to be used thruout the day, and not saved up and bunched up in the evening.



I admit, we used to really take advantage of that at Epcot in the old days, to avoid backtracking.  I can see the problem with bunching up in the evening.  But, I think an unwritten extra cushion of 15-30 minutes is reasonable to account for unexpected delays and keep guests happy without substantially affecting FP returns at any particular time of day.


----------



## mydisneyfix

figment_jii said:


> Did you two approach the FP lines together or at separate times?  I'm just wondering if they saw both of you together and figured "oh, they just mixed up their tickets".


Sorry I took long to reply. I was having so much fun at the parks that I didn't check this thread.  Here's another example we did. We had a rider too short for RSR and a rider who decided not to go. They had FP on their tickets.  Two other members of our group used their park tickets to ride a second time.  No problems.  I'm sure if there was a picture match up, the CM would have questioned the 13 year old using a 3 year olds ticket.  We had no problem doing this.


----------



## mydisneyfix

nutshell said:


> It's simple, folks. When the window opens the runner can get the next fast pass. Once he or she returns to the group everyone can then scan their tickets and ride the attraction. I don't get the whole scan first then run problem. Just swap the order. I did this many times Wednesday. I'd tell the family, "Meet me by Space Mountain," then I'd run to Big Thunder and grab a FP and return and ride Space together.


I haven't finished reading this whole thread, but I wanted to point out that this doesn't work with the new system.  I was at Guardians FP distribution.  A guest had current FP return time that she hadn't used yet.  Her window was open to use, but she wanted to grab another set before getting on the ride since those FP go fast.  She argued with the CM. The CM kept telling her that as soon as she "redeemed" her current FP that she could get another one.  So, you can't hold 2 FP at the same time. You must use your set before getting a new one if your window is open to use.


----------



## disneychrista

mydisneyfix said:


> So, you can't hold 2 FP at the same time. You must use your set before getting a new one if your window is open to use.


For the same attraction. This is not new except now you must USE the FP first.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

mydisneyfix said:


> I haven't finished reading this whole thread, but I wanted to point out that this doesn't work with the new system.  I was at Guardians FP distribution.  A guest had current FP return time that she hadn't used yet.  Her window was open to use, but she wanted to grab another set before getting on the ride since those FP go fast.  She argued with the CM. The CM kept telling her that as soon as she "redeemed" her current FP that she could get another one.  So, you can't hold 2 FP at the same time. You must use your set before getting a new one if your window is open to use.





disneychrista said:


> For the same attraction. This is not new except now you must USE the FP first.



@disneychrista is correct. You can't hold two unused FP for the same attraction at the same time. You can hold them for different attractions at the same time; we routinely held 2-3 at a time last week.


----------



## Malcon10t

disneychrista said:


> For the same attraction. This is not new except now you must USE the FP first.


To clarify, under the old system, you could pull a new one as soon as your time opened (they had no idea if you used it.)  But under the new one, they scan you out of the system, so I can see this now happening.


----------



## wenrob

Malcon10t said:


> To clarify, under the old system, you could pull a new one as soon as your time opened (they had no idea if you used it.)  But under the new one, they scan you out of the system, so I can see this now happening.


Never mind been set straight about this. I was misunderstanding.


----------



## nutshell

mydisneyfix said:


> I haven't finished reading this whole thread, but I wanted to point out that this doesn't work with the new system.  I was at Guardians FP distribution.  A guest had current FP return time that she hadn't used yet.  Her window was open to use, but she wanted to grab another set before getting on the ride since those FP go fast.  She argued with the CM. The CM kept telling her that as soon as she "redeemed" her current FP that she could get another one.  So, you can't hold 2 FP at the same time. You must use your set before getting a new one if your window is open to use.


That wasn't my experience at all. Last week I frequently held two or three fastpasses at a time.


----------



## DLRExpert

At the park now. 

You can now use the official Disneyland app to scan your entrance tickets through Fastpass.


----------



## Nonsuch

DLRExpert said:


> ...You can now use the official Disneyland app to scan your entrance tickets through Fastpass.


What are the benefits of scanning your ticket?
Do the fast passes you pull (with the physical ticket) appear on the app?


----------



## Winnowill

nutshell said:


> That wasn't my experience at all. Last week I frequently held two or three fastpasses at a time.


But not for the same attraction, which is the point here.


----------



## wenrob

DLRExpert said:


> At the park now.
> 
> You can now use the official Disneyland app to scan your entrance tickets through Fastpass.


Can you clarify what you mean?


----------



## DLRExpert

You have to use your physical entrance ticket to get a FP.

However, you can scan your entrance ticket into the official Disneyland App or even take a photo of the bar code and they will let you through the FP when you scan the phone instead of the physical entrance ticket.

This will allow people not riding to collect Fast passes while others ride.


----------



## wenrob

DLRExpert said:


> You have to use your physical entrance ticket to get a FP.
> 
> However, you can scan your entrance ticket into the official Disneyland App or even take a photo of the bar code and they will let you through the FP when you scan the phone instead of the physical entrance ticket.
> 
> This will allow people not riding to collect Fast passes while others ride.


Now that's good to know! Do you have any idea if it scans all the tickets linked to your account? Or do you need to scroll through each ticket/barcode? Seems it would be faster letting everyone pass through with their own ticket/phone if you have to scroll through them.


----------



## DLRExpert

wenrob said:


> Now that's good to know! Do you have any idea if it scans all the tickets linked to your account? Or do you need to scroll through each ticket/barcode? Seems it would be faster letting everyone pass through with their own ticket/phone if you have to scroll through them.



We scrolled on one phone.
The Disneyland App wasn't working all that well so we took a photo of the barcode on the ticket and that worked and was allowed.

Not sure why you cannot just use the Fastpass ticket itself.


----------



## wenrob

DLRExpert said:


> We scrolled on one phone.
> The Disneyland App wasn't working all that well so we took a photo and that worked and was allowed.
> 
> Not sure why you cannot just use the Fastpass ticket itself.


Thank you for answering. We'll probably roll with APs facing out in lanyards next trip I think. It's very rare for us to need someone to grab FPs while others ride but it's good to know we can if we need to.


----------



## Nonsuch

DLRExpert said:


> We scrolled on one phone.
> The Disneyland App wasn't working all that well so we took a photo and that worked and was allowed.
> 
> Not sure why you cannot just use the Fastpass ticket itself.


It seems Disney wants to make everything linked to the admission ticket. I would not be surprised if the physical fastpass "reminder" is discontinued, once guests adapt to the new system.


----------



## DLgal

Nonsuch said:


> It seems Disney wants to make everything linked to the admission ticket. I would not be surprised if the physical fastpass "reminder" is discontinued, once guests adapt to the new system.



I don't think they will ever discontinue the paper reminders. WAY too many guests still don't use smart phones and there are so many large groups that visit the park that using the phone app becomes problematic.


----------



## Malcon10t

wenrob said:


> You couldn't pull a new FP for the same attraction if the original  FP was still active under the old system either. You can't hold an active FP for the same attraction and get a new one for that attraction but you can hold several active FPs for different rides under both systems.


Under the old system, they never scanned you out of the system.  They collected your FP, then trashed them.  As recently as June 16th, I held a FP for Guardians for 840-940, and grabbed a new FP for Guardians at 845, prior to riding.  They had no way of knowing if you had used your FP.  With the new scanning system, they do.  So even if the window opened for the 840, you can't pull a new one til you have used the one for 840a in a case like mine.


----------



## az4boys

So I think the new system of scanning fast passes takes away that one hour time frame where you could get a new FP for a favorite ride prior to using the first FP. Everything else should be the same.

ETA: I'm talking about fast passes for the same ride, not a different ride.


----------



## az4boys

Oh, and I just watched a video on MSN where they state that with the new changes at Disneyland, fast passes can be reserved in advance! I'm pretty sure they are wrong and there is no source mentioned on the video. I wish Disney would be more clear and open about the changes so misinformation doesn't keep spreading.


----------



## wenrob

Malcon10t said:


> Under the old system, they never scanned you out of the system.  They collected your FP, then trashed them.  As recently as June 16th, I held a FP for Guardians for 840-940, and grabbed a new FP for Guardians at 845, prior to riding.  They had no way of knowing if you had used your FP.  With the new scanning system, they do.  So even if the window opened for the 840, you can't pull a new one til you have used the one for 840a in a case like mine.


Yeah, I went and edited my post. I was misinterpreting eligible and return window. My apologies.


----------



## DLRExpert

The issue with the quick FP return times is that if you gather a bunch of FPs you won't be able to complete the attractions within the allotted hour you are given.
So you need to stagger them a bit but know which FP order to get them in. 
For example, Space Mountain will sell out first and usually has a longer return time. So get an attraction like Buzz, Matterhorn or Star Tours, before you get that Space Mountain FP.


----------



## DLgal

DLRExpert said:


> The issue with the quick FP return times is that if you gather a bunch of FPs you won't be able to complete the attractions within the allotted hour you are given.
> So you need to stagger them a bit but know which FP order to get them in.
> For example, Space Mountain will sell out first and usually has a longer return time. So get an attraction like Buzz, Matterhorn or Star Tours, before you get that Space Mountain FP.



Yes, you definitely have to strategize. I idiotically pulled a FP for Indy at 7:30 with a 9:20 return time. I then realized I would have to do stand by for the next almost 2 hours. I ended up standby on BTMRR, which had I pulled that one first, I would have been able to come back 10 minutes later.


----------



## Nonsuch

DLgal said:


> Yes, you definitely have to strategize. I idiotically pulled a FP for Indy at 7:30 with a 9:20 return time. I then realized I would have to do stand by for the next almost 2 hours. I ended up standby on BTMRR, which had I pulled that one first, I would have been able to come back 10 minutes later.


I hope MaxPass has the ability to dump passes.


----------



## HydroGuy

DLRExpert said:


> We scrolled on one phone.
> The Disneyland App wasn't working all that well so we took a photo of the barcode on the ticket and that worked and was allowed.
> 
> Not sure why you cannot just use the Fastpass ticket itself.


Guessing that using the entrance tickets allows Disney to gather data they never could before because the trashed the FPs.


----------



## az4boys

Nonsuch said:


> I hope MaxPass has the ability to dump passes.



Now that would be an interesting benefit. If you pull a FP but change your mind, you can dump it and get something else. It seems like they could add this feature before Maxpass starts if your ticket is linked to the app.


----------



## mummabear

http://micechat.com/165197-miceage-disneyland-rumor-update-max-pass/

Found this in an article that @Sherry E posted in the Halloweentime thread.

God introductory price of $10 and will test what the market can bear


----------



## disneychrista

mummabear said:


> http://micechat.com/165197-miceage-disneyland-rumor-update-max-pass/
> God introductory price of $10 and will test what the market can bear



Well they have always said $10 was the introductory price. Which meant/means it is going to go UP or possibly down from there. It all depends on how many people are willing to pay for it & at what price point they maximize their revenue. 

I for one do not plan to spend the money on it. I am not a big FP user and photopass does not interest me. I would rather spend my money on a nice dinner or the dessert party for WoC (or hopefully similar for Fantasmic!).


----------



## KatieCharlotte

disneychrista said:


> Well they have always said $10 was the introductory price. Which meant/means it is going to go UP or possibly down from there. It all depends on how many people are willing to pay for it & at what price point they maximize their revenue.
> 
> I for one do not plan to spend the money on it. I am not a big FP user and photopass does not interest me. I would rather spend my money on a nice dinner or the dessert party for WoC (or hopefully similar for Fantasmic!).



$10 sounds cheap, but $10 per person per day for a family of four or five puts it above the price point where I feel it has enough value.  Perhaps $10/person or a $25/family rate would be a better price point.  
I would also rather spend my money on the WOC dessert party AND hopefully Fantasmic.


----------



## HydroGuy

KatieCharlotte said:


> $10 sounds cheap, but $10 per person per day for a family of four or five puts it above the price point where I feel it has enough value.  Perhaps $10/person or a $25/family rate would be a better price point.
> I would also rather spend my money on the WOC dessert party AND hopefully Fantasmic.


When comparing value, one critical thing to include is whether you typically would buy Photopass. Since photos are included in MaxPass, that offsets the cost for MP and makes the value proposition a good one for some folks just on Photopass alone aside from the FP part. A few folks in this thread have said as much.


----------



## wenrob

HydroGuy said:


> When comparing value, one critical thing to include is whether you typically would buy Photopass. Since photos are included in MaxPass, that offsets the cost for MP and makes the value proposition a good one for some folks just on Photopass alone aside from the FP part. A few folks in this thread have said as much.


The thing with the PhotoPass part is if you're a family of five your are essentially paying for the photos part five times, _per day. _People don't realize you can connect all your PhotoPass pics to one account and pay once. A four/five day trip that will run into some serious cash. I don't know, just seems like with MaxPass you'll be wasting some part of it if you are more than two people visiting more than a couple of days.


----------



## HydroGuy

wenrob said:


> The thing with the PhotoPass part is if you're a family of five your are essentially paying for the photos part five times, _per day. _People don't realize you can connect all your PhotoPass pics to one account and pay once. A four/five day trip that will run into some serious cash. I don't know, just seems like with MaxPass you'll be wasting some part of it if you are more than two people visiting more than a couple of days.


Yep, it depends on how big your group/family is.


----------



## StormyCA

Nonsuch said:


> I hope MaxPass has the ability to dump passes.



FP+ does at WDW so I'm assuming that MP will have the same ability.  I think it's nice not only because it frees you up to do something else, but it also (I assume again) adds that FP back into the system for someone else to use.


----------



## Abbey1

Can someone remind me... I had thought with the initial MaxPass announcement that once one enters the park for the day, he/she could obtain fast passes for the entire day, so long as they are two hours apart from one another. Now I can't remember if that was something I actually read, a rumor, or an assumption I made.


----------



## mom2rtk

Abbey1 said:


> Can someone remind me... I had thought with the initial MaxPass announcement that once one enters the park for the day, he/she could obtain fast passes for the entire day, so long as they are two hours apart from one another. Now I can't remember if that was something I actually read, a rumor, or an assumption I made.


No. MaxPass will just be a digital version of what exists now. You can get another one when the window for the first opens or 2 hours after pulling it.


----------



## Curlyxz

Abbey1 said:


> Can someone remind me... I had thought with the initial MaxPass announcement that once one enters the park for the day, he/she could obtain fast passes for the entire day, so long as they are two hours apart from one another. Now I can't remember if that was something I actually read, a rumor, or an assumption I made.



I don't think this is quite how the system will work. I think MP users will only be able to check out FPs for the timeslots currently being handed out at any given attraction.


----------



## mom2rtk

Curlyxz said:


> I don't think this is quite how the system will work. I think MP users will only be able to check out FPs for the timeslots currently being handed out at any given attraction.


That's my assumption as well, although I have not seen anything specific on it.


----------



## Abbey1

Curlyxz said:


> I don't think this is quite how the system will work. I think MP users will only be able to check out FPs for the timeslots currently being handed out at any given attraction.



That's what I was starting to think as well. Does make me wonder how it would work if someone "releases" a pass for a time period in which the fastpasses have already been given out, e.g., It is 1:00, someone releases a RSR fastpass for 2:00 when the machines are currently having 8:00 return times. Would that 2:00 return time only be available in the app and the user would be given a choice of which time they would like? I guess we'll find out soon enough.


----------



## longtimedisneylurker

Abbey1 said:


> That's what I was starting to think as well. Does make me wonder how it would work if someone "releases" a pass for a time period in which the fastpasses have already been given out, e.g., It is 1:00, someone releases a RSR fastpass for 2:00 when the machines are currently having 8:00 return times. Would that 2:00 return time only be available in the app and the user would be given a choice which of which time they would like? I guess we'll find out soon enough.



Just guessing, but probably nothing happens. IF the ability to cancel fastpasses gets added, I assume it will only benefit the person who chooses to cancel the fastpass by immediately giving them the ability to choose a new fastpass. It's not like there won't be some fastpasses that don't get used whether or not someone chooses to officially discard or cancel them, and there will still be people in both the standby and fastpass lines for the rides, so there is certainly no reason for Disney to backfill cancelled fastpass slots. Just my opinion.


----------



## GrandBob

Nonsuch said:


> I hope MaxPass has the ability to dump passes.





StormyCA said:


> FP+ does at WDW so I'm assuming that MP will have the same ability.  I think it's nice not only because it frees you up to do something else, but it also (I assume again) adds that FP back into the system for someone else to use.



So far, all they've said is that MP will be a digital replacement for the current FP system.  Since the current system doesn't allow you to cancel passes, I would assume that MP won't either.

Bob


----------



## jrjankowski8

Abbey1 said:


> That's what I was starting to think as well. Does make me wonder how it would work if someone "releases" a pass for a time period in which the fastpasses have already been given out, e.g., It is 1:00, someone releases a RSR fastpass for 2:00 when the machines are currently having 8:00 return times. Would that 2:00 return time only be available in the app and the user would be given a choice of which time they would like? I guess we'll find out soon enough.



This is _exactly_ what happens with WDW FP+.  When I tour there, after I use my first 3 "book in advance" FP's, I book the next ride for whatever is available.  While we're off doing something else, I continually refresh to see what's available and often times the most popular rides will pop up with practically immediate entry times.  I'm not sure if that'll apply on the app only vs. in person, but technically it should.


----------



## wenrob

GrandBob said:


> So far, all they've said is that MP will be a digital replacement for the current FP system.  Since the current system doesn't allow you to cancel passes, I would assume that MP won't either.
> 
> Bob


Max Pass is not a replacement for the current system it is an addition to the current system.


----------



## disneychrista

jrjankowski8 said:


> This is _exactly_ what happens with WDW FP+.  When I tour there, after I use my first 3 "book in advance" FP's, I book the next ride for whatever is available.  While we're off doing something else, I continually refresh to see what's available and often times the most popular rides will pop up with practically immediate entry times.  I'm not sure if that'll apply on the app only vs. in person, but technically it should.


The difference is WDW (from what I understand) you can book FP for specific times. DL does not/will not.


----------



## losfp

longtimedisneylurker said:


> Just guessing, but probably nothing happens. IF the ability to cancel fastpasses gets added, I assume it will only benefit the person who chooses to cancel the fastpass by immediately giving them the ability to choose a new fastpass. It's not like there won't be some fastpasses that don't get used whether or not someone chooses to officially discard or cancel them, and there will still be people in both the standby and fastpass lines for the rides, so there is certainly no reason for Disney to backfill cancelled fastpass slots. Just my opinion.



I would assume this would be the case.  Otherwise you have weird stuff like having an earlier time suddenly available in the app or kiosk for 5 seconds, then when someone grabs it, it would flick back to the end of the queue again? Nah, they will keep it simple I think. Once a slot is full, it rolls on, even if people dump passes. As mentioned, even now there's some passes that don't get used because people are stuck in the wrong spot, or change their plans etc. It's not like an empty table at a restaurant that can be filled.


----------



## jrjankowski8

disneychrista said:


> The difference is WDW (from what I understand) you can book FP for specific times. DL does not/will not.



DL also didn't allow you to book FPs on your phone until a few weeks ago


----------



## Curlyxz

jrjankowski8 said:


> DL also didn't allow you to book FPs on your phone until a few weeks ago



? You still have to physically check out Fastpasses at DL.


----------



## disneychrista

jrjankowski8 said:


> DL also didn't allow you to book FPs on your phone until a few weeks ago


AFAIK they are still not allow this. And from what I have read while they will allow you to book FP they are only allow it for the next available time.


----------



## DLgal

jrjankowski8 said:


> DL also didn't allow you to book FPs on your phone until a few weeks ago



This part hasn't gone live yet.


----------



## HydroGuy

Forgive if I am posting already shared - I have not seen it here yet.

Some more rumor/tidbits on MP and the new FP system from MiceChat. It sounds like the instant FP may be here to stay.

http://micechat.com/165197-miceage-disneyland-rumor-update-max-pass

Does anyone have a list of which rides are doing instant FP?


----------



## pudinhd

HydroGuy said:


> Forgive if I am posting already shared - I have not seen it here yet.
> 
> Some more rumor/tidbits on MP and the new FP system from MiceChat. It sounds like the instant FP may be here to stay.
> 
> http://micechat.com/165197-miceage-disneyland-rumor-update-max-pass
> 
> Does anyone have a list of which rides are doing instant FP?



We were there 6/22 and 6/23.  The rides we used FP for almost instantly were Star Tours, Thunder Mountain, Haunted Mansion, and Splash Mountain, if I remember correctly.


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

HydroGuy said:


> Does anyone have a list of which rides are doing instant FP?





pudinhd said:


> We were there 6/22 and 6/23.  The rides we used FP for almost instantly were Star Tours, Thunder Mountain, Haunted Mansion, and Splash Mountain, if I remember correctly.



The ones we were able to grab instant (or almost instant) Fastpasses for over the last few days also included TSMM, Matterhorn, Buzz, and GRR during certain times of the day. I know we grabbed a Fastpass yesterday for GRR for 3:30 at around 3:15.


----------



## az4boys

I'm guessing all the rides "could" do instant fast passes, but the more popular ones won't have them available because they are all taken.


----------



## maleficent55

HydroGuy said:


> Forgive if I am posting already shared - I have not seen it here yet.
> 
> Some more rumor/tidbits on MP and the new FP system from MiceChat. It sounds like the instant FP may be here to stay.
> 
> http://micechat.com/165197-miceage-disneyland-rumor-update-max-pass
> 
> Does anyone have a list of which rides are doing instant FP?


 
I've just been browsing on the Disneyland app and checking which rides are doing this. I do it daily. Obsessively lol


----------



## Mommy to Kayla

California Screaming and Goofy's Sky Coaster also have instant return times. We did California Screamin 4 times in a row yesterday. Soarin is like 5 minutes off so it's basically instant as well. We had an amazing morning yesterday because of it:
Entered parks right at 7:00 and had lunch at 11:00 this is what we were able to accomplish in those 4 hours:
1. Guardians of the Galaxy (twice)
2. Radiator Springs Racers (twice)
3. Soarin' (twice)
4. Toy Story Mania
5. Goofy's Sky Coaster (twice)
6. California Screamin' (four times)
7. Luigi's ride
8. Mater's ride
9. Monsters Inc.

Had lunch and then went back to the hotel to rest. Came back around 3:00 and with instant return times we crammed basically everything else in (all the "kiddie" rides on the pier, turtle talk with crush, animation academy and redwood creek challenge) before we headed you Disneyland for our Blue Bayou Mainstreet electrical parade dinner package. (And again, because of instant return times we grabbed an Indy fast pass on our way in and because of the instant return time rode haunted mansion and pirates (standby) all before our dinner reservation at 5:50! 

It was a pretty awesome day.


----------



## Curlyxz

I don't think there is one set list of attractions on instant return. Most of it varies on how popular an attraction is on any given day. For example, Star Tours usually hangs around instant return or a 30-40 minute wait during busier hours. I would scratch off the most popular attractions from instant FP, such as Space Mountain, Indiana, Splash, Guardians, RSR, etc. The Disneyland app is your best friend, just keep an eye on return times and strategize to maximize your rides.


----------



## Princess Steph

Mommy to Kayla said:


> California Screaming and Goofy's Sky Coaster also have instant return times. We did California Screamin 4 times in a row yesterday. Soarin is like 5 minutes off so it's basically instant as well. We had an amazing morning yesterday because of it:
> Entered parks right at 7:00 and had lunch at 11:00 this is what we were able to accomplish in those 4 hours:
> 1. Guardians of the Galaxy (twice)
> 2. Radiator Springs Racers (twice)
> 3. Soarin' (twice)
> 4. Toy Story Mania
> 5. Goofy's Sky Coaster (twice)
> 6. California Screamin' (four times)
> 7. Luigi's ride
> 8. Mater's ride
> 9. Monsters Inc.
> 
> Had lunch and then went back to the hotel to rest. Came back around 3:00 and with instant return times we crammed basically everything else in (all the "kiddie" rides on the pier, turtle talk with crush, animation academy and redwood creek challenge) before we headed you Disneyland for our Blue Bayou Mainstreet electrical parade dinner package. (And again, because of instant return times we grabbed an Indy fast pass on our way in and because of the instant return time rode haunted mansion and pirates (standby) all before our dinner reservation at 5:50!
> 
> It was a pretty awesome day.


This is amazing!  Can you give me some more advice?  Did you use FP for every ride or did you ride stand by for some?  Which FP did you pull first?  We're there FP during EMH?  I would love to follow your strategy. Thanks


----------



## Mommy to Kayla

Princess Steph said:


> This is amazing!  Can you give me some more advice?  Did you use FP for every ride or did you ride stand by for some?  Which FP did you pull first?  We're there FP during EMH?  I would love to follow your strategy. Thanks



At rope drop (we did early hour, so the park opened at 7:00), we were the first at our turnstile, we went to Guardians of the Galaxy and rode that twice while my mom pulled RSR fast passes for us (return time 8:00-9:00). We then scrambled to RSR and rode standby and then went to Toy Story (which was down at rope drop and just opened as we got there which helped us) and rode stand by too. By then our fast pass for RSR was open and we went there and rode it a second time. 

We walked on to California Screamin' twice and pulled instant return fast passes two other times. We pulled an instant return fast pass for Goify's Sky School and Soarin'. We also pulled a fast pass for grizzly which had a 45 minute wait return time. Everything else we did standby. The lines were excellent (except for RSR and GoG). Is this instant return time going to stay? It was amazing seeing how many people didn't even look at the fast pass return time and just stood in line. Especially for Soarin'.


----------



## Mommy to Kayla

Case in point: right now, star tours has a 60 minute wait at 6:38. And the fast pass return time is 6:40-7:40.


----------



## Princess Steph

Mommy to Kayla said:


> At rope drop (we did early hour, so the park opened at 7:00), we were the first at our turnstile, we went to Guardians of the Galaxy and rode that twice while my mom pulled RSR fast passes for us (return time 8:00-9:00). We then scrambled to RSR and rode standby and then went to Toy Story (which was down at rope drop and just opened as we got there which helped us) and rode stand by too. By then our fast pass for RSR was open and we went there and rode it a second time.
> 
> We walked on to California Screamin' twice and pulled instant return fast passes two other times. We pulled an instant return fast pass for Goify's Sky School and Soarin'. We also pulled a fast pass for grizzly which had a 45 minute wait return time. Everything else we did standby. The lines were excellent (except for RSR and GoG). Is this instant return time going to stay? It was amazing seeing how many people didn't even look at the fast pass return time and just stood in line. Especially for Soarin'.


Thanks for all this!  I don't expect to be so lucky but I'll try to follow your strategy. We will be there in one week!!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Got our first chance to try the new system today. Couldn't believe how easily and smoothly everything went. Multiple rides in a row on BTMRR and HM, on a holiday weekend no less. No one asked to collect our paper reminders. And the CM at HM was trying, unsuccessfully, to scan the reminders, not our passes. Ummm... we watched as her scanner didn't work time after time (duh), and she would just wave people through in frustration. DH and I managed to do more rides today than we have in a long time.  One hitch: the FP line for Soarin' was longer and slow because people could not manage to get their tickets/passes out, despite the signs reminding them to do so.


----------



## cruisehopeful

HydroGuy said:


> Forgive if I am posting already shared - I have not seen it here yet.
> 
> Some more rumor/tidbits on MP and the new FP system from MiceChat. It sounds like the instant FP may be here to stay.
> 
> http://micechat.com/165197-miceage-disneyland-rumor-update-max-pass
> 
> Does anyone have a list of which rides are doing instant FP?


I'm all for the instant fast pass, but found this part a bit harsh, "The end goal here is to add a lot more inventory to the existing Fastpass system so that the concept can be monetized and included as an up-charge offering to Disney hotel guests and premium ticket holders. " Sounds like the end goal is an upcharge for those already buying the farm. I don't like heading too far into a caste system. It makes it sound like the families who have discount tickets staying at a budget hotel won't even have this option at some point.


----------



## wenrob

cruisehopeful said:


> I'm all for the instant fast pass, but found this part a bit harsh, "The end goal here is to add a lot more inventory to the existing Fastpass system so that the concept can be monetized and included as an up-charge offering to Disney hotel guests and premium ticket holders. " Sounds like the end goal is an upcharge for those already buying the farm. I don't like heading too far into a caste system. It makes it sound like the families who have discount tickets staying at a budget hotel won't even have this option at some point.


From what I understand that writer tends to have a negative slant to his articles. It's an opinion piece.


----------



## HydroGuy

wenrob said:


> From what I understand that writer tends to have a negative slant to his articles. It's an opinion piece.


Yes, one particular editor at MiceChat has that slant. A bit cynical and critical. His name is Al Lutz. This sounds like the kind of thing he would write. On the other hand he has been a unique source of inside information for many years.


----------



## wenrob

HydroGuy said:


> Yes, one particular editor at MiceChat has that slant. A bit cynical and critical. His name is Al Lutz. This sounds like the kind of thing he would write. On the other hand he has been a unique source of inside information for many years.


Oh I'm not saying it is or it isn't correct just that it's opinion at this point. The entire article has a very "Disney Powers that be" are the debil type of vibe. Just over the years watching people get up in arms and downright frantic about changes and then adapting just fine I find myself taking a wait and see approach. Maxpass could be a huge hit but it could also be a huge fail.


----------



## HydroGuy

wenrob said:


> Oh I'm not saying it is or it isn't correct just that it's opinion at this point. The entire article has a very "Disney Powers that be" are the debil type of vibe. Just over the years watching people get up in arms and downright frantic about changes and then adapting just fine I find myself taking a wait and see approach. Maxpass could be a huge hit but it could also be a huge fail.


Sorry, I was responding more to the PP and not you. It sounds like you are familiar with his posts historically. The PP took issue with the tone and I was trying to give some color commentary.


----------



## GaryDis

cruisehopeful said:


> buying the farm.


Tangent alert: "buying the farm" is an old euphemism for dying, especially in battle, dating back at least to WWII, possibly WWI.  I'm sure that's not what you meant, so the question is whether you're used to it being used with some other meaning, or are unaware of this meaning?


----------



## wenrob

HydroGuy said:


> Sorry, I was responding more to the PP and not you. It sounds like you are familiar with his posts historically. The PP took issue with the tone and I was trying to give some color commentary.


No worries. I'm not taking issue with you not taking issue with me.


----------



## cruisehopeful

HydroGuy said:


> The PP took issue with the tone and I was trying to give some color commentary.


I don't have an issue with the writer's tone. My issue was that the new fast pass would only be available to those staying in a Disneyland Hotel or Premium ticket holders. That immediately excludes the majority of the people in the park. 


GaryDis said:


> so the question is whether you're used to it being used with some other meaning


Lol, yes, used to a different meaning. I hear it often used to describe someone who overspends/over buys stuff.


----------



## wenrob

cruisehopeful said:


> I don't have an issue with the writer's tone. My issue was that the new fast pass would only be available to those staying in a Disneyland Hotel or Premium ticket holders. That immediately excludes the majority of the people in the park.


What I was trying to say is that is speculation. There's nothing to take issue with at the moment. That piece (the entire thing) had a very negative slant so I would take it with a grain of salt. We won't know what's going to happen until it happens. And if it does happen we will adapt like we have in the past.


----------



## disneychrista

cruisehopeful said:


> My issue was that the new fast pass would only be available to those staying in a Disneyland Hotel or Premium ticket holders.



MaxPass has always been marketed at as an add-on purchase starting at $10/day per person. At this point NOTHING has been announced about exclusive access to Hotel Guests.


----------



## hjgaus

IF the extra advantage for those who stay onsite MIGHT BE TRUE IN THE NEAR FUTURE will this include DVC members ?
Also, do you think it may apply to signature AP's and higher?  
I really think any of that won't be for a long while with the system just starting and everyone (including CM's) getting use to THIS CHANGE.


----------



## HydroGuy

hjgaus said:


> IF the extra advantage for those who stay onsite MIGHT BE TRUE IN THE NEAR FUTURE will this include DVC members ?
> Also, do you think it may apply to signature AP's and higher?
> I really think any of that won't be for a long while with the system just starting and everyone (including CM's) getting use to THIS CHANGE.


I cannot imagine Disney creating a FP system available only to hotel guests and DVC members. I can easily imagine (since they do it at WDW) a FP system available to all but tilted towards hotel guests as far as perks. Like maybe hotel guests get MaxPass for free and others have to pay for it.


----------



## wowsmom

We just spent a couple days at the park.  Using the instant FP, we managed to get on a lot of rides without a lot of walking or waiting - we got to DCA at 6:58 on Friday, rode Guardians, had breakfast at Flo's, rode RSR standby, then back to Guardians to use our FP (that took a while - only 2 of the 6 elevators were working), then rode TSMM & Screamin' using instant FPs, got a soft serve ice cream & sat to eat it.  Grabbed World of Color FPs (blue section) then pulled instant FPs for GRR, pulled FPs for Soarin' (a 35 min wait), rode GRR, bought popcorn & found a bench in the sun to eat it and try to dry out (we got soaked!!!), then rode Soarin'.  We headed over to DL at noon.  A very productive morning!!

When we got instant FPs for Big Thunder, the CM was collecting the tickets to recycle them.  We kept ours since we wanted to see how many we used overall.

The ticket scanning went really well for us on all the rides, although I did notice it took longer at Splash to bring up the green circle.

I'll be happy if the instant FPs remain - it made for a very pleasant visit.


----------



## agamble

HydroGuy said:


> I cannot imagine Disney creating a FP system available only to hotel guests and DVC members. I can easily imagine (since they do it at WDW) a FP system available to all but tilted towards hotel guests as far as perks. Like maybe hotel guests get MaxPass for free and others have to pay for it.



This fits in more with other rumors I've read. I think it was meant that those staying at a Disney hotel could get Max Pass for free and those with the highest AP could get MP as part of their perks. I don't think it means that they will only sell to those people. After all, Disney already announced Max Pass publicly as an add on all could purchase.


----------



## mom2rtk

agamble said:


> This fits in more with other rumors I've read. I think it was meant that those staying at a Disney hotel could get Max Pass for free and those with the highest AP could get MP as part of their perks. I don't think it means that they will only sell to those people. After all, Disney already announced Max Pass publicly as an add on all could purchase.


I also doubt it would just be for onsite guests. It's not like they have trouble filling those rooms. And it's not like WDW where they have 25K rooms to fill every night.


----------



## maleficent55

I thought for sure MaxPass would be here by now! 
Beginning to think I won't even have to deal with it next weekend!
Really thought I might...


----------



## Frozen2014

Any chance they hold off until September?  It will make longs longer for those of us that don't purchase it.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Why would it make lines longer? The stand by lines now are not longer and the FP lines are running more smoothly, for the most part. Not everyone will dash to buy MP. Many people on this board have already stated that they will not buy MP because it won't be a good value for their family. Others don't have smart phones. Even if you don't purchase the wi-fi part of MP, you will still be able to use the paper FPs just like always, the way guests are using FPs now. With the instant/short return times for many rides, the lines are hardly longer.

For example, last Saturday, we rode BTMRR 3 times in a row using FP. The return time was 1 minute out each time. The stand by time was about 35 minutes. I took a good look at the people at the end of that line when we went by so I could check how quickly that line moved. When we went by the third time, that group _had_ moved forward, but, really... in that same amount of time, we were going on our third ride! Their line wasn't really longer than normal for a Saturday afternoon, but our line was great. And free. And easy.


----------



## LSUmiss

maleficent55 said:


> I thought for sure MaxPass would be here by now!
> Beginning to think I won't even have to deal with it next weekend!
> Really thought I might...


We will be traveling to DLR for the first time at the end of the month.  We are WDW vets.  I've read most of this thread, but I'm still a little confused. I see ppl talking about the "new system" but that MaxPass isn't out yet.  So is it still paper fast passes that you get from the kiosks at the actual rides as of now? If so, what makes that different from how it used to be?


----------



## HydroGuy

LSUmiss said:


> We will be traveling to DLR for the first time at the end of the month.  We are WDW vets.  I've read most of this thread, but I'm still a little confused. I see ppl talking about the "new system" but that MaxPass isn't out yet.  So is it still paper fast passes that you get from the kiosks at the actual rides as of now? If so, what makes that different from how it used to be?


Two things:

1. Like legacy FP at WDW, until a few weeks ago when you used a FP at DLR, you just gave the paper FP ticket to the CM when you came to the ride. Now you give your entrance ticket pass. FPs are tied to entrance tickets and the paper FPs are no longer used.

2. There is a weird test going on for many of the ride where you get a FP and rather than having a window 40 minutes out, the window is immediate. You just get the FP and then walk right onto the ride with it. For the life of me I cannot figure out how this functions, but it is what has been happening. Not sure why everyone does not just use the "instant FP" rather than waiting in standby lines, but that is what is happening.

Most folks think both of these are somehow tied to the pending MaxPass system. But apparently the WiFi needed to support MaxPass has not been widely implemented at the parks like it was at WDW for FP+ and MDE. So lots of people are confused.


----------



## LSUmiss

HydroGuy said:


> Two things:
> 
> 1. Like legacy FP at WDW, until a few weeks ago when you used a FP at DLR, you just gave the paper FP ticket to the CM when you came to the ride. Now you give your entrance ticket pass. FPs are tied to entrance tickets and the paper FPs are no longer used.
> 
> 2. There is a weird test going on for many of the ride where you get a FP and rather than having a window 40 minutes out, the window is immediate. You just get the FP and then walk right onto the ride with it. For the life of me I cannot figure out how this functions, but it is what has been happening. Not sure why everyone does not just use the "instant FP" rather than waiting in standby lines, but that is what is happening.
> 
> Most folks think both of these are somehow tied to the pending MaxPass system. But apparently the WiFi needed to support MaxPass has not been widely implemented at the parks like it was at WDW for FP+ and MDE. So lots of people are confused.


Ok! Thank you so much for that clarification! I'd rather it stay like that until we go!


----------



## alvernon90

HydroGuy said:


> 2. There is a weird test going on for many of the ride where you get a FP and rather than having a window 40 minutes out, the window is immediate. You just get the FP and then walk right onto the ride with it. For the life of me I cannot figure out how this functions, but it is what has been happening. Not sure why everyone does not just use the "instant FP" rather than waiting in standby lines, but that is what is happening.



Two more points on this:

1.  Some people are reporting that the "instant return FP" is not a weird test, but permanent.  That is all rumor, though.

2.  There is at least one reason why someone would go standby even if FP return time is instant, which is that they cannot pull a FP right now because they have a non-instant one and their next FP window hasn't opened yet.  But it sounds like that cannot possibly be the case with everyone who is going standby.  Chances are as the guests figure out the system and start taking advantage of it, the "instant" return times are likely to drift and not be quite so instantaneous anymore.  But it would still be better to take a 10-15 minute FP return time than waiting in a 30 minute standby line.


----------



## Mommy to Kayla

Instant fast pass return times are still going strong. This is our 4th and last day at the parks (headed to Knotts and Soak city tomorrow) so we've had it the whole time and it's made this trip better than ever. 

Honestly, a lot of people just don't look at the fast pass board. We've never had a moment where we couldn't pull an instant one. If you time it right it works amazingly well (grabbing both instant and regular fast passes).


----------



## DLRExpert

If I had to guess...

The instant FP is a test for Max Pass users.
They will allow Max Pass users to use instant FP.
More of an incentive to pay for Max Pass.

But

Non-Max Pass users will go back to the 40 minutes or 2 hour window.


----------



## DLRExpert

Double post


----------



## Angrose

DLRExpert said:


> If I had to guess...
> 
> The instant FP is a test for Max Pass users.
> They will allow Max Pass users to use instant FP.
> More of an incentive to pay for Max Pass.
> 
> But
> 
> Non-Max Pass users will go back to the 40 minutes or 2 hour window.


That may indeed be the case. I can see some people being angry that they paid $50 for their family to use MaxPass for one day and only being able to pull a few FPs. That would not go over well.


----------



## robert_j

In the parks now, and the new system is not so difficult to navigate. This morning, for example, we rope dropped Space, then rode Autopia, and while the kids were on Astro Orbiter, I pulled three fast passes (because return times were immediate) for Star Tours, Buzz, and Indy. At that point I had to stop pulling because we could not do that many in an hour.

So after those three, we did standby for Pirates, then got instant FPs for Haunted Mansion and BTMRR. We managed to accomplish quite a lot in a couple of hours! The crowds then picked up, and it got hot, which slowed us down some, but we were still able to pull a lot more FPs throughout the day. It was really more than we could deal with.

So I would say the new system is something of a trade off. When we were last here we could hold simultaneous FPs at both parks, which let us get a lot done in a day, but it was exhausting running back and forth. Now I really cannot hop as efficiently, but I can still get a lot done because I can get all the instant FPs.


----------



## DLgal

The "instant" FP times DO flux a bit. They are sometimes "return 5 minutes ago" and go out up to "return in an hour." They ebb and flow throughout the day. *Usually* return times for these designated rides are (-5)- to 15 minutes out. 

I had to wait 15 min for Big Thunder yesterday, although most of the day it was an instant return. When a large amount of people scan into the fastpass return lines all at once, the system compensates and the return time gets longer until the line has died down. This is why there are two scan points on many rides. The system keeps track of how long it takes to go from the first touch point to the second and adjusts new return times accordingly.


----------



## mom2rtk

DLRExpert said:


> If I had to guess...
> 
> The instant FP is a test for Max Pass users.
> They will allow Max Pass users to use instant FP.
> More of an incentive to pay for Max Pass.
> 
> But
> 
> Non-Max Pass users will go back to the 40 minutes or 2 hour window.


I really hope not. And I intend to pay for MaxPass when we go.

I'm still thinking it's just to increase motivation to use fastpass in general.

They just need to rip the bandaid off already and get this thing going. I mean, I like sitting around guessing as much as the next guy, but someone flip the coin and say "Play Ball"!


----------



## savvy?71

robert_j said:


> In the parks now, and the new system is not so difficult to navigate. This morning, for example, we rope dropped Space, then rode Autopia, and while the kids were on Astro Orbiter,* I pulled three fast passes (because return times were immediate) for Star Tours, Buzz, and Indy. At that point I had to stop pulling because we could not do that many in an hour.*
> 
> So after those three, we did standby for Pirates, then got instant FPs for Haunted Mansion and BTMRR. We managed to accomplish quite a lot in a couple of hours! The crowds then picked up, and it got hot, which slowed us down some, but we were still able to pull a lot more FPs throughout the day. It was really more than we could deal with.
> 
> So I would say the new system is something of a trade off. When we were last here we could hold simultaneous FPs at both parks, which let us get a lot done in a day, but it was exhausting running back and forth. Now I really cannot hop as efficiently, but I can still get a lot done because I can get all the instant FPs.



Please excuse what may seem a dumb question, as we haven't been to DL in a couple yrs and prepping for next week's trip! But when you say you pulled three fast passes, did you pull 3 in a row before using the passes? Or you pulled one, rode, pulled 2nd, rode, etc...   

Just trying to wrap my mind around new strategies!


----------



## mom2rtk

savvy?71 said:


> Please excuse what may seem a dumb question, as we haven't been to DL in a couple yrs and prepping for next week's trip! But when you say you pulled three fast passes, did you pull 3 in a row before using the passes? Or you pulled one, rode, pulled 2nd, rode, etc...
> 
> Just trying to wrap my mind around new strategies!


Since the FPs had almost immediate redemption times, the PP was eligible almost immediately to pull another. (You are eligible to pull a new FP any time your window has opened in the prior one or 2 hours later, whichever is sooner).


----------



## savvy?71

mom2rtk said:


> Since the FPs had almost immediate redemption times, the PP was eligible almost immediately to pull another. (You are eligible to pull a new FP any time your window has opened in the prior one or 2 hours later, whichever is sooner).



Thanks, that's what I thought, but hard to imagine possible heh.  Fascinating!


----------



## mom2rtk

savvy?71 said:


> Thanks, that's what I thought, but hard to imagine possible heh.  Fascinating!


And it's why I don't expect this to continue indefinitely. Sure wish I was there now to take advantage!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

savvy?71 said:


> Please excuse what may seem a dumb question, as we haven't been to DL in a couple yrs and prepping for next week's trip! But when you say you pulled three fast passes, did you pull 3 in a row before using the passes?...
> 
> Just trying to wrap my mind around new strategies!



This is what we did last Saturday. The FP return time for BTMRR was one minute, so we pulled one FP. Then after a minute, we pulled a second. Waited one more minute and pulled a third. Then rode 3 times in a row. Basically walked on each time, while the stand by line was about 35 minutes long.


----------



## robert_j

mom2rtk said:


> I really hope not. And I intend to pay for MaxPass when we go.
> 
> I'm still thinking it's just to increase motivation to use fastpass in general.
> 
> They just need to rip the bandaid off already and get this thing going. I mean, I like sitting around guessing as much as the next guy, but someone flip the coin and say "Play Ball"!



The problem is the wifi. I could not connect at Disneyland all day. California Adventure is better.


----------



## disneychrista

mom2rtk said:


> Since the FPs had almost immediate redemption times, the PP was eligible almost immediately to pull another. (You are eligible to pull a new FP any time your window has opened in the prior one or 2 hours later, whichever is sooner).


Yet there have been posts saying that you couldn't pull another if you hadn't used the first, even if the ride window open.


----------



## wenrob

disneychrista said:


> Yet there have been posts saying that you couldn't pull another if you hadn't used the first, even if the ride window open.


Only for the same ride. So if you have a RSR FP you haven't used you can't pull another for RSR until you use the first one.


----------



## mom2rtk

disneychrista said:


> Yet there have been posts saying that you couldn't pull another if you hadn't used the first, even if the ride window open.


I could be confusing posts now, but I'm thinking those were about pulling again for the same ride.


----------



## mom2rtk

robert_j said:


> The problem is the wifi. I could not connect at Disneyland all day. California Adventure is better.


Ugh. That's really not encouraging.


----------



## disneychrista

wenrob said:


> Only for the same ride. So if you have a RSR FP you haven't used you can't pull another for RSR until you use the first one.





mom2rtk said:


> I could be confusing posts now, but I'm thinking those were about pulling again for the same ride.


You may be right about that. Too hard to keep up with all the changes that are going on. Glad I don't have a trip planned for over a year. By the time I go again, hopefully everything will be worked out and "normalized."


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

theluckyrabbit said:


> This is what we did last Saturday. The FP return time for BTMRR was one minute, so we pulled one FP. Then after a minute, we pulled a second. Waited one more minute and pulled a third. Then rode 3 times in a row. Basically walked on each time, while the stand by line was about 35 minutes long.



You pulled all 3 for BTMRR without riding in between? I thought you couldn't pull for the same ride before using your current FP for it?


----------



## theluckyrabbit

I wondered about that, too. We pulled the second FP just to see if it would work. When it did (surprise!), we tried for a third. After that, we didn't want to push our luck. It might have been a glitch, but we weren't going to question it (!).


----------



## DLRExpert

DisneyJamieCA said:


> You pulled all 3 for BTMRR without riding in between? I thought you couldn't pull for the same ride before using your current FP for it?



You can pull a FP for the same attraction as long as the FP you have has started to expire.

Doesn't matter if you have ridden it or not.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

theluckyrabbit said:


> I wondered about that, too. We pulled the second FP just to see if it would work. When it did (surprise!), we tried for a third. After that, we didn't want to push our luck. It might have been a glitch, but we weren't going to question it (!).



Awesome! And good to know


----------



## DLgal

So far, it seems that both standby AND FP wait times are down since they implemented this change. What I have noticed over the last 2 weeks (I've made numerous park visits) is that the posted standby times are highly exaggerated. And they aren't updating them very often.

From our visit on 4th of July (yesterday):

At 2pm, Radiator Springs Racers was a WALK ON in the standby line for a good 45 min. Literally, the FP and Single Rider lines were longer than standby. The stand by line didn't even extend into any of the switchbacks...it went right up to the merge point. However, the posted standby wait time listed 60 min. They knew it wasn't 60 min but they never updated the wait time.  I've never seen anything like this. 

Also, we rode Autopia with a posted 30 min wait. More like 5 min actual.

Big Thunder posted 25 min wait  (we used instant FP) but the actual standby line was nonexistent...maybe a 3 min actual standby. 

Small World showed 20 min. Was zero.

Gadgets Go Coaster posted 30 min. Walk on. 

Goofys Sky School posted 30 min (used instant FP)...actual standby was more like 5min based on what I could see.

Soarin posted 55 min but the standby line didn't even extend outside so there is no way that was correct. 

So, if you are going soon, take the standby wait times with a grain of salt.


----------



## Rabb it

DLgal said:


> So far, it seems that both standby AND FP wait times are down since they implemented this change. What I have noticed over the last 2 weeks (I've made numerous park visits) is that the posted standby times are highly exaggerated. And they aren't updating them very often.
> 
> From our visit on 4th of July (yesterday):
> 
> At 2pm, Radiator Springs Racers was a WALK ON in the standby line for a good 45 min. Literally, the FP and Single Rider lines were longer than standby. The stand by line didn't even extend into any of the switchbacks...it went right up to the merge point. However, the posted standby wait time listed 60 min. They knew it wasn't 60 min but they never updated the wait time.  I've never seen anything like this.
> 
> Also, we rode Autopia with a posted 30 min wait. More like 5 min actual.
> 
> Big Thunder posted 25 min wait  (we used instant FP) but the actual standby line was nonexistent...maybe a 3 min actual standby.
> 
> Small World showed 20 min. Was zero.
> 
> Gadgets Go Coaster posted 30 min. Walk on.
> 
> Goofys Sky School posted 30 min (used instant FP)...actual standby was more like 5min based on what I could see.
> 
> Soarin posted 55 min but the standby line didn't even extend outside so there is no way that was correct.
> 
> So, if you are going soon, take the standby wait times with a grain of salt.



Wow, seems like the parks were dead!


----------



## DLgal

Rabb it said:


> Wow, seems like the parks were dead!



I wouldn't say dead. There were a lot of people there. But attraction lines were very manageable. Also food lines weren't bad at all either. I'm going to say the crowd was well managed and spread out.

I'm also going to say this... Disneyland should eliminate the So Cal and So Cal Select AP. The massive difference in how enjoyable the parks are when these levels are blocked out can not be understated. I hope they are soon a relic of the past. I have a feeling they will be eliminated before Star Wars land opens up.


----------



## wowsmom

DLgal said:


> I'm also going to say this... Disneyland should eliminated the So Cal and So Cal Select AP. The massive difference in how enjoyable the parks are when these levels are blocked out can not be understated. I hope they are soon a relic of the past. I have a feeling they will be eliminated before Star Wars land opens up.



I have to agree with you here.  We were in both parks last Friday and it was much less crowded and much more enjoyable than when all the passes are unblocked.  I think there are just too many of the lower passes.


----------



## Ryan120420

Just a heads up for anyone who is a Fastpass runner for thier families. 

In the past you only had to have your admission ticket scanned into one park to pull FastPasses for both parks.  

Starting yesterday, this is no longer the case. Each ticket has to be scanned into the park that you are trying to pull a Fastpass for.  

Each time you parkhop the ticketing system will remove your ticket from the park you were previously at Fastpass system.  You will not be able to pull FP for that park, however you can still redeem them.


----------



## HydroGuy

Ryan120420 said:


> Just a heads up for anyone who is a Fastpass runner for thier families.
> 
> In the past you only had to have your admission ticket scanned into one park to pull FastPasses for both parks.
> 
> Starting yesterday, this is no longer the case. Each ticket has to be scanned into the park that you are trying to pull a Fastpass for.
> 
> Each time you parkhop the ticketing system will remove your ticket from the park you were previously at Fastpass system.  You will not be able to pull FP for that park, however you can still redeem them.


Thank you for that update! Things are changing quickly!


----------



## apple9117

Great info!


----------



## Skyegirl1999

Ryan120420 said:


> Just a heads up for anyone who is a Fastpass runner for thier families.
> 
> In the past you only had to have your admission ticket scanned into one park to pull FastPasses for both parks.
> 
> Starting yesterday, this is no longer the case. Each ticket has to be scanned into the park that you are trying to pull a Fastpass for.
> 
> Each time you parkhop the ticketing system will remove your ticket from the park you were previously at Fastpass system.  You will not be able to pull FP for that park, however you can still redeem them.


This is both helpful to know and also a bummer.  I am curious if Maxpass users will be able to grab passes from one park while in the other. 

I actually noticed them making announcements about your whole party's tickets being scanned yesterday, but I didn't catch that they meant park-specific, so thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## Winnowill

Ryan120420 said:


> Each time you parkhop the ticketing system will remove your ticket from the park you were previously at Fastpass system.  You will not be able to pull FP for that park, however you can still redeem them.


How do you redeem a Fastpass when you're not in the park that contains the attraction the FP is for?


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

Ryan120420 said:


> Just a heads up for anyone who is a Fastpass runner for thier families.
> 
> In the past you only had to have your admission ticket scanned into one park to pull FastPasses for both parks.
> 
> Starting yesterday, this is no longer the case. Each ticket has to be scanned into the park that you are trying to pull a Fastpass for.
> 
> Each time you parkhop the ticketing system will remove your ticket from the park you were previously at Fastpass system.  You will not be able to pull FP for that park, however you can still redeem them.



I saw this in practice about a month ago. A teenaged girl had about 10 park tickets and was trying to get RSR fastpasses. She was directly in front of us and the machine kept spitting out invalid passes. The CM asked if everyone was in DCA and the girl responded they were all in Disneyland. CM informed her everyone needs to be in the park. I honestly thought it had been implemented already due to that experience so it's interesting that it was just official as of yesterday.


----------



## longtimedisneylurker

Winnowill said:


> How do you redeem a Fastpass when you're not in the park that contains the attraction the FP is for?



I'm guessing he just meant that if for example you are holding a fastpass for Disneyland's Space Mountain for 12 PM but cross over to visit DCA at 10:30 am, this doesn't invalidate your Space Mountain fastpass. You are still able to go back to that park later and use the Space Mountain fastpass within its return window.


----------



## pudinhd

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> I saw this in practice about a month ago. A teenaged girl had about 10 park tickets and was trying to get RSR fastpasses. She was directly in front of us and the machine kept spitting out invalid passes. The CM asked if everyone was in DCA and the girl responded they were all in Disneyland. CM informed her everyone needs to be in the park. I honestly thought it had been implemented already due to that experience so it's interesting that it was just official as of yesterday.



Being able to get a FP in the park you were not in worked less than 2 weeks ago.  There were 6 of us that had only been to DL that day.  My husband went to DCA with all of our tickets and was able to get FPs for RSR without any issues.


----------



## longtimedisneylurker

pudinhd said:


> Being able to get a FP in the park you were not in worked less than 2 weeks ago.  There were 6 of us that had only been to DL that day.  My husband went to DCA with all of our tickets and was able to get FPs for RSR without any issues.



Yeah, I'm pretty sure I did this during the weekend of June 10 unless I'm scrambling trip dates in my head. I do remember that the last time I did this, CMs were announcing at the fastpass machines that all members of your party had to have entered DCA specifically that day in order to get the fastpass. The rest of my party was in Disneyland and had not yet entered DCA that day. I tried it anyway and had no problem.


----------



## Ryan120420

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> I saw this in practice about a month ago. A teenaged girl had about 10 park tickets and was trying to get RSR fastpasses. She was directly in front of us and the machine kept spitting out invalid passes. The CM asked if everyone was in DCA and the girl responded they were all in Disneyland. CM informed her everyone needs to be in the park. I honestly thought it had been implemented already due to that experience so it's interesting that it was just official as of yesterday.



Completely different situation. The person you saw was trying to get FPs for people whom have yet to enter either park.  Up until yesterday, your tickets just had to be scanned into one park to be active for FP for both parks.



longtimedisneylurker said:


> I'm guessing he just meant that if for example you are holding a fastpass for Disneyland's Space Mountain for 12 PM but cross over to visit DCA at 10:30 am, this doesn't invalidate your Space Mountain fastpass. You are still able to go back to that park later and use the Space Mountain fastpass within its return window.



Say you and a friend are at Disneyland and you both Fastpasses for Mission Breakout. Your friend doesn't feel like riding but wants to stay in Disneyland. They can hand their ticket to you and you can use their ticket to redeem the Mission Breakout Fastpass. Their ticket doesn't need to be scanned at the entry gate to make the Mission Breakout FP valid for use.  Thats the situation I was thinking of.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

Ryan120420 said:


> Completely different situation. The person you saw was trying to get FPs for people whom have yet to enter either park. Up until yesterday, your tickets just had to be scanned into one park to be active for FP for both parks.



Respectfully, I understand the different situations and they're the same. The girl's entire family had already entered Disneyland, sent her with all the tickets into DCA to get fastpasses. I know because she complained (while on the phone with them) that her family was already in line for Indiana Jones, one of her favorites, while she had wasted time trying to get the fast passes. However, thinking back, I think this was right around when the systems linked and so maybe her family had already pulled Disneyland Fastpasses and the CM gave an incorrect explanation for the invalid tickets.


----------



## mom2rtk

This would really surprise me as it would diminish the value of MaxPassm


----------



## az4boys

DLRExpert said:


> If I had to guess...
> 
> The instant FP is a test for Max Pass users.
> They will allow Max Pass users to use instant FP.
> More of an incentive to pay for Max Pass.
> 
> But
> 
> Non-Max Pass users will go back to the 40 minutes or 2 hour window.



I don't see this happening simply because they would have to post two fast pass return times. One for those with Maxpass and one for those without. People are confused enough with the current system as it is now. Having 2 different return times would not help.


----------



## az4boys

theluckyrabbit said:


> I wondered about that, too. We pulled the second FP just to see if it would work. When it did (surprise!), we tried for a third. After that, we didn't want to push our luck. It might have been a glitch, but we weren't going to question it (!).



Other people reported the opposite experience after fast passes were first linked to admission tickets. They couldn't get a fast pass for the same ride until the first one had actually been used. Before fast passes were linked to tickets, the return window just had to be opened because there was no way of knowing if it has been used or not. Either it was a glitch or they are tweaking the system again! I say take advantage of it either way, but I hope they are done tweaking the system before we come.


----------



## Niltiac

az4boys said:


> I don't see this happening simply because they would have to post two fast pass return times. One for those with Maxpass and one for those without. People are confused enough with the current system as it is now. Having 2 different return times would not help.


I also don't see it happening, but if it did I don't think the two return times would be confusing. I believe they've said before that if you have maxpass for the day, that's what you have to use, and you can't switch back to using paper fp later in the day. So the app would know if you have MP or not and would show the appropriate return time. The physical signs would show the paper fp return time. There's no reason for the MP users to be going out of their way to look at the signs since they don't need to physically be at the ride to pull FP.

Come to think of it, if Disney doesn't want people buying MP for one member of the family just for photopass, this would be a way to discourage it, since it would be near impossible to coordinate FP for a family to ride together if the paper and MP return times don't match. I'm still not convinced, but it's a possibility.


----------



## mom2rtk

Niltiac said:


> I also don't see it happening, but if it did I don't think the two return times would be confusing. I believe they've said before that if you have maxpass for the day, that's what you have to use, and you can't switch back to using paper fp later in the day. So the app would know if you have MP or not and would show the appropriate return time. The physical signs would show the paper fp return time. There's no reason for the MP users to be going out of their way to look at the signs since they don't need to physically be at the ride to pull FP.
> 
> Come to think of it, if Disney doesn't want people buying MP for one member of the family just for photopass, this would be a way to discourage it, since it would be near impossible to coordinate FP for a family to ride together if the paper and MP return times don't match. I'm still not convinced, but it's a possibility.


If they're really going to insist that MaxPass people stick exclusively to that system, then they better improve on what I've seen posted so far about the reliability of their wi-fi system. I certainly wouldn't expect being able to pull FP from both systems, but I would sure like the option of using the paper system if the wi-fi was being difficult and I couldn't connect.


----------



## Delilah1310

DLRExpert said:


> If I had to guess...
> 
> The instant FP is a test for Max Pass users.
> They will allow Max Pass users to use instant FP.
> More of an incentive to pay for Max Pass.
> 
> But
> 
> Non-Max Pass users will go back to the 40 minutes or 2 hour window.



I see this being complicated from a technology standpoint. Granted I have no idea how DLR's system works on the back-end, but to so something like this, DLR would have to keep to separate databases but also somehow merge them to ensure that the total number of FP being issued by both didn't exceed the max number for any given window. It's a complication to the system that I don't think they would need to take.

I think the incentive to pay for Max Pass is simply the convenience of not having to criss-cross the park (plus the photopass perk). It allows you to maximize your time and stay with your family/group.

However, I could see there being a FEE for non-hotel guests, but the MaxPass INCLUDED with tickets purchased by those staying at Disney properties.
Still not sure how it might work with APs, though.

It's a very exciting time to be headed to Disneyland!


----------



## Prof Drake

We're here now, and it's remarkable. Arrived after lunch yesterday, and there was no way around the waits for our first rides, Jungle Cruise and Pirates, but then sent a runner for Big Thunder, Mansion, and Splash FPs (because Splash FPs were starting to run late for our little kids). Holding all those, we were able to walk onto the first two, ride Pooh (10 minute wait), do a little shopping, eat dinner, and ride Splash -- basically no more waits the rest of the day. We'll see how today goes!


----------



## NorthernCalMom

Winnowill said:


> How do you redeem a Fastpass when you're not in the park that contains the attraction the FP is for?


We've been doing that a lot, especially when the parks were still disconnected. My husband would do rides with the kids in CA, while I would dash to DL to get FPs for all of us for something with later return times (usually Space Mountain). Once the return window opened, we were usually ready to hop to DL as a family.

I wonder if this new "you can only get FPs for the park you're in" will also be enforced for the planned Max-pass. This would make it a whole less attractive to us.


----------



## disneychrista

NorthernCalMom said:


> I wonder if this new "you can only get FPs for the park you're in" will also be enforced for the planned Max-pass. This would make it a whole less attractive to us.


I believe this will be a perk of MP.


----------



## Winnowill

When we were there 6/11-6/16, DD9 and I had gone to DL while DH got in line at DCA to get FPs for GotG. He was told then (and this was before you scanned tickets to redeem FP, when they were still issuing actual Fastpasses) that, yes, for other rides you COULD get FPs on tickets that had been scanned into DL but not DCA, but GotG FPs required admission scans to DCA. So DD and I went to DCA, scanned in (using the linked tickets on my phone), texted him that we were there, and immediately left and went back to DL. We might have been able to get FPs without, but didn't want to risk it.


----------



## Niltiac

mom2rtk said:


> If they're really going to insist that MaxPass people stick exclusively to that system, then they better improve on what I've seen posted so far about the reliability of their wi-fi system. I certainly wouldn't expect being able to pull FP from both systems, but I would sure like the option of using the paper system if the wi-fi was being difficult and I couldn't connect.


I agree, and I'm not 100% sure I'm remembering correctly. When they first made the announcement I read through the comments where people had asked questions, and I thought someone had asked about switching back to paper passes should their phone die, and the answer was that you could not switch between the systems. If you can switch between the systems, then I don't see it being feasible for them to have different return times for paper vs MP. But if everyone is locked into one system or the other, I could see them having different return times.


----------



## Jerryp49

disneychrista said:


> I believe this will be a perk of MP.



From Natalie Price ( I believe is a CM ) on another blog site :

That is one of the selling points for purchasing a MaxPass. You can buy it in advance of your visit to the resort, but it won't become active until you enter through the turnstile of one of the parks. Once you do that, you can book a Fastpass for any ride in either park. There is an exception; MaxPass won't become active until the "regular" opening hour of the parks. So Magic Morning folks won't be able to start grabbing up those Fastpasses an hour early

And :

Originally posted by *Jerryp49* View Post

So only people with MaxPass can book for either park and those without will have to be phyically in the park in which they are pulling a FP for the ride in that park?

Yes. MaxPass works with the Disney app, which allows you to book anywhere in the resort. You just need to enter one of the parks to activate it. Without MaxPass, you'll need to go to the Fastpass kiosk for each ride in order to get one.


----------



## Jerryp49

Interesting observation from Marklodi on another blog site , especially the crackdown on cheaters  :

And people are putting their tickets away after the first touch point. No, hold these out. Many of the lines (though not all) have a second touch point, usually where the FP line merges with the standby, and you will scan your admission tickets again.. This is to prevent line jumpers and I can tell you it works. Saw this first hand and was thrilled when these kids were warned they could be ejected from the park


----------



## leholcomb

Jerryp49 said:


> Interesting observation from Marklodi on another blog site , especially the crackdown on cheaters  :
> 
> And people are putting their tickets away after the first touch point. No, hold these out. Many of the lines (though not all) have a second touch point, usually where the FP line merges with the standby, and you will scan your admission tickets again.. This is to prevent line jumpers and I can tell you it works. Saw this first hand and was thrilled when these kids were warned they could be ejected from the park



They have always had two checkpoints. One at the entrance and another at merge. The only difference now is that they are touch points.


----------



## AC7179

Is MP still expected to debut in July?


----------



## Princess_Kirky

ashley0139 said:


> I read on another board that someone asked a CM and that the system will let you in 5 minutes early and 15 minutes late.  Haven't tested that myself yet obviously.



I can confirm the 5 minutes early as of last Thursday... Not sure about the late one...


----------



## dina444444

Princess_Kirky said:


> I can confirm the 5 minutes early as of last Thursday... Not sure about the late one...


I can confirm the late. I was between 10-15 min late for a space mountain fastpass and the circle thing did turn green when I scanned my AP.


----------



## megankj

Jerryp49 said:


> Interesting observation from Marklodi on another blog site , especially the crackdown on cheaters  :
> 
> And people are putting their tickets away after the first touch point. No, hold these out. Many of the lines (though not all) have a second touch point, usually where the FP line merges with the standby, and you will scan your admission tickets again.. This is to prevent line jumpers and I can tell you it works. Saw this first hand and was thrilled when these kids were warned they could be ejected from the park



I also suspect this enables Disney to monitor the length of the FP line in real time. Where the old system had to distribute based on predicted capacity (i.e., an average number of FPs per time slot), now they can monitor the FP line and possibly issue more FPs as long as it's not building up a wait. It's probably how the Instant FPs have come to be.


----------



## Davin_Felth

Mice Chat is saying MaxPass is coming next week (among other rumors).

http://micechat.com/166257-miceage-disneyland-rumor-update-bye-bye-buggies/


----------



## PurpleKomodo

Davin_Felth said:


> Mice Chat is saying MaxPass is coming next week (among other rumors).
> 
> http://micechat.com/166257-miceage-disneyland-rumor-update-bye-bye-buggies/



It would seriously be awful for them to debut this system next week with no notice.  We arrive on Wednesday next week with our first park day being Thursday.  There are 7 people in our group.  MaxPass would add up and we would need time to save and decide if it was worth spending money on.  I feel like it would be in bad taste to just throw it out there without any prep for people who have already had trips booked for that time months ago.


----------



## wenrob

PurpleKomodo said:


> It would seriously be awful for them to debut this system next week with no notice.  We arrive on Wednesday next week with our first park day being Thursday.  There are 7 people in our group.  MaxPass would add up and we would need time to save and decide if it was worth spending money on.  I feel like it would be in bad taste to just throw it out there without any prep for people who have already had trips booked for that time months ago.


Well someone is always going to have a trip booked no matter when it comes out. Don't panic. You don't have to buy Max Pass. What do you think is going to happen to your trip if it comes out when you're there? Max Pass is subject to the same rules as regular FP. I highly doubt locals will be into it and a large portion of Disneyland visitors are probably unaware of it. Those of us aware of every little thing happening in the parks are just a small portion. Most people just go without putting too much thought into it. You're trip will be fine, don't get yourself worked up over it.


----------



## Khokhonutt

PurpleKomodo said:


> It would seriously be awful for them to debut this system next week with no notice.  We arrive on Wednesday next week with our first park day being Thursday.  There are 7 people in our group.  MaxPass would add up and we would need time to save and decide if it was worth spending money on.  I feel like it would be in bad taste to just throw it out there without any prep for people who have already had trips booked for that time months ago.



2 things.

1. Mice Chat are also the folks who predicted this starting June 1st. I'm sure if you fling enough poo against the wall, it will stick eventually, just sayin'... 

2. Here's my two cents, based on our experience the last week in June. Granted we already had a photo package purchased, so my interest in MaxPass at the time would have strictly been for getting FastPasses. That said, I had heard it was close, so I kept an eye out and was specifically interested in where I'd actually be able to utilize the internet to book rides. In my observation, they're going to have to significantly upgrade network connectivity to get any value out of a paid service for booking FastPasses.

I have Verizon, so your mileage may vary if you have another carrier, and I generally had decent internet while I was in the parks. That said, there were quite a few areas where either network saturation or dead spots kept me from accessing the Disneyland app. For many rides, I had zero connectivity while in the ride queue, which is where I'd imagine you would want the ability to book a FP most. I did watch for Disney wifi availability as well. It was very spotty AND it's an open, unsecure network which is personally a deal breaker for me. I'd rather see them secure the wifi and have you use your ticket as a password, or something to that effect. I realize that is just me being an IT guy. I know most folks will willy nilly connect to any free wifi to save on data because they don't know the risks. That said, even if you were willing to use their network, it wasn't very available. Maybe they're working on that, who knows, but given what I saw there would be zero value in MaxPass for me.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Khokhonutt said:


> ... I have Verizon, so your mileage may vary if you have another carrier, and I generally had decent internet while I was in the parks. That said, there were quite a few areas where either network saturation or dead spots kept me from accessing the Disneyland app. For many rides, I had zero connectivity while in the ride queue, which is where I'd imagine you would want the ability to book a FP most. I did watch for Disney wifi availability as well. It was very spotty AND it's an open, unsecure network which is personally a deal breaker for me. I'd rather see them secure the wifi and have you use your ticket as a password, or something to that effect. I realize that is just me being an IT guy. I know most folks will willy nilly connect to any free wifi to save on data because they don't know the risks. That said, even if you were willing to use their network, it wasn't very available. Maybe they're working on that, who knows, but given what I saw there would be zero value in MaxPass for me.



Bingo! The husband of a friend of ours used to work with the telecommunication system in the parks (and does he have stories to tell...). He was rolling his eyes at the idea of MP as it currently stands. He advised me to stick with my own carrier until Disney can prove they can secure their wifi.

ETA: And I'm not sure how much value there is in MP for us. We already have free PP with our APs. And we actually like walking to get FPs. The extra exercise means extra treats. I could see using it if we were entertaining guests who only had one day in the parks. The price wouldn't be such a burden for just one day.


----------



## PurpleKomodo

You all raise good points and I will subside my initial panic.  We also have already purchased a photo package so there is not much value in the system even if it is available during our trip.  At least 3 adults in my group are young and able bodied to walk to collect fastpasses.  And network connectivity is definitely an issue.  We have AT&T service.  Can anyone attest to its reliability in the parks?  Phones constantly working hard to stay connected also drain in the battery area really quickly so it would be good to know what we will be up against.


----------



## Wahlee

I'm on AT&T and usually have pretty good connectivity in the parks, except in ride queues that are deep in buildings (think Indy, Space Mountain, Soarin'). Connectivity did go down during things like parades and fireworks, where there were a lot of people stuck waiting with nothing to do and trying to access the internet.


----------



## STLstone

PurpleKomodo said:


> You all raise good points and I will subside my initial panic.  We also have already purchased a photo package so there is not much value in the system even if it is available during our trip.  At least 3 adults in my group are young and able bodied to walk to collect fastpasses.  And network connectivity is definitely an issue.  We have AT&T service.  Can anyone attest to its reliability in the parks?  Phones constantly working hard to stay connected also drain in the battery area really quickly so it would be good to know what we will be up against.


This is probably just anecdotal evidence, but... I have AT&T. I was there 3 years ago. I'm somewhat of a smartphone addict, so I was most likely using it more than the average person, and I don't remember being unable to get a signal at any point while I was there.


----------



## disneydadazut2

So, let me ask some clarifying questions:

1. MaxPass will provide the ability to get FastPasses via phone, BUT there will still be booths available to collect FastPasses for free?

2. MaxPass will still enforce (via Park WiFi) the rule that one cannot get a FastPass until your ticket has been scanned for that park, correct?

3. I can upgrade to MaxPass on my Disneyland App during the day if I wanted to?

Thanks everyone... we arrive on Monday. What a crappy time (for me) to kick this mess off as I have young kids without phones/Disneyland Apps.


----------



## Linkura

WDWNT is now claiming it starts next week as well (they're claiming "on or around" the 19th), for what it's worth.  No other info.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

disneydadazut2 said:


> So, let me ask some clarifying questions:
> 
> 1. MaxPass will provide the ability to get FastPasses via phone, BUT there will still be booths available to collect FastPasses for free?
> 
> 2. MaxPass will still enforce (via Park WiFi) the rule that one cannot get a FastPass until your ticket has been scanned for that park, correct?
> 
> 3. I can upgrade to MaxPass on my Disneyland App during the day if I wanted to?
> 
> Thanks everyone... we arrive on Monday. What a crappy time (for me) to kick this mess off as I have young kids without phones/Disneyland Apps.


1. Yes
2. This is unknown 
3. Yes

You can link all the tickets on one phone, so it shouldn't matter that they don't have phones.


----------



## disneydadazut2

Skyegirl1999 said:


> You can link all the tickets on one phone, so it shouldn't matter that they don't have phones.



Very Nice... Thank You!


----------



## Stefne

We will be in the parks starting on July 22.  I really wish they would pick a date, announce it, and stick with it so we will know one way or another if this will be an option for our trip.  I was planning to purchase photopass but do not want to pull the trigger on that if we will get the same benefit from maxpass.


----------



## robert_j

When I was in the parks last week I was consistently amazed at the people who would line up for a 60 minute wait with instant Fast Passes available at the gate. I think many people just will not use the FP system no matter what, so the introduction of MaxPass will have less of an impact than you would think.


----------



## Davin_Felth

robert_j said:


> When I was in the parks last week I was consistently amazed at the people who would line up for a 60 minute wait with instant Fast Passes available at the gate. I think many people just will not use the FP system no matter what, so the introduction of MaxPass will have less of an impact than you would think.



Three's also the possibility that a lot of people were in a two hour wait period to get a fast pass since they grabbed one for a higher demand ride.  So standing in a 60 minute wait was what they decided to do to burn time until their next fast pass availability.


----------



## robert_j

Maybe, but then not a lot of rides had two hour waits. So unless everyone in the park was waiting on Space, I am skeptical.


----------



## mom2rtk

I saw one report that mentioned DLR having trouble getting people to understand the FP system. Apparently many APs are blacked out right now so the parks are full of non-regulars. Maybe that's why they went with the instant FPs, in an effort to motivate more usage.


----------



## Wahlee

mom2rtk said:


> I saw one report that mentioned DLR having trouble getting people to understand the FP system. Apparently many APs are blacked out right now so the parks are full of non-regulars. Maybe that's why they went with the instant FPs, in an effort to motivate more usage.



I can't tell you how many times I've had to explain to people in lines, or just outside of rides, how FP works. At least once per trip, and oftentimes to people who have visited DLR before. Most think it's an extra perk you have to pay for, or is only available to onsite guests.


----------



## Jedi Mouse

PurpleKomodo said:


> You all raise good points and I will subside my initial panic.  We also have already purchased a photo package so there is not much value in the system even if it is available during our trip.  At least 3 adults in my group are young and able bodied to walk to collect fastpasses.  And network connectivity is definitely an issue.  We have AT&T service.  Can anyone attest to its reliability in the parks?  Phones constantly working hard to stay connected also drain in the battery area really quickly so it would be good to know what we will be up against.


Between my wife and I we have three AT&T iPhones and we've never had a problem with calls or texts, but have had data issues.


----------



## mom2rtk

Wahlee said:


> Most think it's an extra perk you have to pay for, or is only available to onsite guests.


Well, soon enough they'll be at least partially right.


----------



## Lesley Wake

Khokhonutt said:


> 1. Mice Chat are also the folks who predicted this starting June 1st. I'm sure if you fling enough poo against the wall, it will stick eventually, just sayin'...



Yeah, that "rumor" story is so full of false items it's pretty funny. I know people at WDI and so many items Micechat has mentioned in that story are just plain wrong! (I don't actually have specifics as the WDI people try to be as clandestine as possible but because I read the rumors here I can read between the lines of what they say)


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Wahlee said:


> I can't tell you how many times I've had to explain to people in lines, or just outside of rides, how FP works. At least once per trip, and oftentimes to people who have visited DLR before. Most think it's an extra perk you have to pay for, or is only available to onsite guests.



Or how many people have refused (with horror and/or dismay) when we have offered them unused FPs. We've had parents snatch them away from their teens and throw them on the ground. LOL. Like the parents think we're trying to lure their kids into the dark underworld of DL. How many years has FP been around and some people just refuse to learn about it...


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

theluckyrabbit said:


> Or how many people have refused (with horror and/or dismay) when we have offered them unused FPs. We've had parents snatch them away from their teens and throw them on the ground. LOL. Like the parents think we're trying to lure their kids into the dark underworld of DL. How many years has FP been around and some people just refuse to learn about it...



All. The. Time. Once they were even any-ride FP that we just didn't have time for and it was ridiculously difficult to get rid of them lol


----------



## BriannaRuth

theluckyrabbit said:


> Or how many people have refused (with horror and/or dismay) when we have offered them unused FPs. We've had parents snatch them away from their teens and throw them on the ground. LOL. Like the parents think we're trying to lure their kids into the dark underworld of DL.



LOL, this is so true!  I've almost stopped even trying to give them away because of the looks we've gotten from some people!  I can't figure out what they think we're trying to do ... maybe ask for money once they have them in hand?


----------



## LoriLovesMickey

We stopped giving them out for that reason too.  When you could use the FP all day it was impossible to explain to people that even though it said 3:15-4:15 they could use it anytime after that.  We finally just started leaving them on a wall or somewhere we thought people might see them!


----------



## leholcomb

Headed to both parks tomorrow and only have one day prior to D23. Can you all give me a quick rundown/summary of how the current system is working and if these instant FPs seem to still be hanging on. I need to maximize park time with only one day. Thanks!!


----------



## sweethannah

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> All. The. Time. Once they were even any-ride FP that we just didn't have time for and it was ridiculously difficult to get rid of them lol





BriannaRuth said:


> LOL, this is so true!  I've almost stopped even trying to give them away because of the looks we've gotten from some people!  I can't figure out what they think we're trying to do ... maybe ask for money once they have them in hand?





LoriLovesMickey said:


> We stopped giving them out for that reason too.  When you could use the FP all day it was impossible to explain to people that even though it said 3:15-4:15 they could use it anytime after that.  We finally just started leaving them on a wall or somewhere we thought people might see them!




PLEASE DON'T STOP DOING WHAT YOU ARE DOING!!!  We've experienced kindhearted folks who gave us FPs for busy rides at peak times and it made our day! It's appreciated and thoughtful!!! For every person who declines or looks at you like you are crazy there are many more who would be truly appreciative! I'm sad to hear this little bit of disney magic goes unappreciated.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

sweethannah said:


> PLEASE DON'T STOP DOING WHAT YOU ARE DOING!!!  We've experienced kindhearted folks who gave us FPs for busy rides at peak times and it made our day! It's appreciated and thoughtful!!! For every person who declines or looks at you like you are crazy there are many more who would be truly appreciative! I'm sad to hear this little bit of disney magic goes unappreciated.



Sadly, now that the MaxPass changes are in place, i.e. each FP tied to the bar code of an individual ticket or AP, it is no longer possible to gift FPs to strangers. I asked CMs specifically about this, and they all said that it won't work anymore. We will have to come up with another fun, easy way to sprinkle pixie dust on other guests in the parks.


----------



## Khokhonutt

theluckyrabbit said:


> Sadly, now that the MaxPass changes are in place, i.e. each FP tied to the bar code of an individual ticket or AP, it is no longer possible to gift FPs to strangers. I asked CMs specifically about this, and they all said that it won't work anymore. We will have to come up with another fun, easy way to sprinkle pixie dust on other guests in the parks.



A side benefit is that you get to keep all of your FP tickets tickets now. I imagine someday they may go away, so we saved all of ours from this trip. It's the kind of goofy stuff I like to hang on to and look back on.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

We keep ours, too. Along with our stubs from the parking structure, maps, and schedules from the days we visit. Everything goes in the calendar. At the end of the year, we have fun looking over everything and reminiscing about our year in the parks.


----------



## Nonsuch

Khokhonutt said:


> A side benefit is that you get to keep all of your FP tickets tickets now. I imagine someday they may go away, so we saved all of ours from this trip. It's the kind of goofy stuff I like to hang on to and look back on.





theluckyrabbit said:


> We keep ours, too. Along with our stubs from the parking structure, maps, and schedules from the days we visit. Everything goes in the calendar. At the end of the year, we have fun looking over everything and reminiscing about our year in the parks.


I also collect (DW says "hoard") ephemera. 
Learned the name for this type of collecting from a Disney survey. A question about collecting had "ephemera" as an option


----------



## AC7179

I just got my travel documents and tickets in the mail.

Is there a way I should link them in the app before we go?  I am just seeing a way to do it for annual passes?

If not........how could I attach my tickets to FP times on the app?   Would I have to wait until I got to the park to add the MaxPass and link my tickets?


----------



## Nonsuch

LA Times article about Disneyland lines. 

The online version posted online yesterday is titled:  Disneyland raised prices to shorten waits. Here are the results
The print version on the front page today has the headline:  Disneyland can't work its magic on wait times, It tries to ease crowding but lines keep growing

Some interesting data on wait times, mined from Touring Plans.


----------



## Niltiac

AC7179 said:


> I just got my travel documents and tickets in the mail.
> 
> Is there a way I should link them in the app before we go?  I am just seeing a way to do it for annual passes?
> 
> If not........how could I attach my tickets to FP times on the app?   Would I have to wait until I got to the park to add the MaxPass and link my tickets?


When are you going?  MP isn't live yet so I don't think anyone is really sure how it will work just yet.  My best guess is that sometime before MP goes live, they'll send out an update for the app that will allow you to link tickets and add MP through the app.  I have found that tickets I purchased online with my Disney account are automatically linked to my app, but that doesn't help with tickets purchased from a third party.  I would suggest you keep your app up to date and keep an eye on this thread for more details.  As soon as MP debuts, I'm sure there will be a flurry of discussion about how to use it.


----------



## AC7179

Thanks!  We are going July 30-August 5.  Is there a chance it may not be live then? I booked a travel package through the website under my account, but my tickets don't show up.  ‍ My dining reservations show on both the website and the app, though.


----------



## StarlitNight05

Nonsuch said:


> LA Times article about Disneyland lines.
> 
> The online version posted online yesterday is titled:  Disneyland raised prices to shorten waits. Here are the results
> The print version on the front page today has the headline:  Disneyland can't work its magic on wait times, It tries to ease crowding but lines keep growing
> 
> Some interesting data on wait times, mined from Touring Plans.



Thanks for sharing!  Very interesting article.  As a data viz nerd I loved the figure they displayed showing the percentage increase for the average wait times for the busiest rides -- I am totally borrowing that for a future report at work!


----------



## Niltiac

AC7179 said:


> Thanks!  We are going July 30-August 5.  Is there a chance it may not be live then? I booked a travel package through the website under my account, but my tickets don't show up.  ‍ My dining reservations show on both the website and the app, though.


As far as I know they haven't announced a start date other than "2017". There have been a number of credible rumors floating around that it will start soon, but nothing certain. So yes, there's definitely a chance it won't be live by the end of the month.

As for the linked tickets, I'm actually not sure if the tickets showing up on the app for me were regular park tickets or Halloween Party tickets. That might make a difference as to whether it automatically links. But one way or another they're going to have to allow tickets to be linked to the app or MP won't be able to function, so there has to be an app update coming.


----------



## Winnowill

It's official: the 19th.
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ss-to-debut-july-19-at-the-disneyland-resort/


----------



## Is This Real

Niltiac said:


> As far as I know they haven't announced a start date other than "2017". There have been a number of credible rumors floating around that it will start soon, but nothing certain. So yes, there's definitely a chance it won't be live by the end of the month.
> 
> As for the linked tickets, I'm actually not sure if the tickets showing up on the app for me were regular park tickets or Halloween Party tickets. That might make a difference as to whether it automatically links. But one way or another they're going to have to allow tickets to be linked to the app or MP won't be able to function, so there has to be an app update coming.



It's official. Stsrts July 19.


----------



## figment_jii

So it looks like AP holders would need to go to the parks and use the new FP system for about 8 days to make it cost effective ($75 per AP)...only Signature Plus AP have it included.


----------



## ashley0139

Wow... very disappointed by these announcements.  Even though Signatures already have photopass included in their AP, we don't get MaxPass included, lowering the value when we buy MP.  Also you can buy it for $75 for the CURRENT life of your pass, so if your expiration date is coming up (as mine is) it's not worth it to buy it.  I really don't get the point of not including it for signature APs who already have photos included.


----------



## Stefne

I know I am in the minority around here, but I'm so glad we are going to be able to use this for our trip.  We were going to be spending  $100 on photopass anyway since this will likely be our once in a lifetime trip, so for us, the electronic FP will just be an added benefit.  Our first day in the parks will be July 22.


----------



## KatieCharlotte

Just to put any rumors to bed, the article states that FP will only be available when you are in the parks and warns to check FP availability before purchasing MaxPass.   I think it is logical to assume that the increase in FP availability, achieved through removal of the minimum wait times, was in preparation for MaxPass. I will be curious to see if FP demand really goes up, or whether MaxPass is only purchased by people who are already heavy FP users.   (This is very different than FP+ being made free and easy for all WDW resort guests.)  It sounds like all FP will be pulled from the same pool.  There's also no reason to think that MaxPass users can't alternatively pull FP the conventional way  -- subject to the usual limitations and no double-dipping -- now that FPs are entirely tied to each person's park ticket.


----------



## StarlitNight05

Wow, only Signature Plus and not Signature?! I suppose it's not surprising, but very irritating.

Nonetheless, I am excited to see how this all plays out next week.  Should be interesting...


----------



## Winnowill

ashley0139 said:


> I really don't get the point of not including it for signature APs who already have photos included.


Agree. It makes no sense at all.


----------



## longtimedisneylurker

ashley0139 said:


> Wow... very disappointed by these announcements.  Even though Signatures already have photopass included in their AP, we don't get MaxPass included, lowering the value when we buy MP.  Also you can buy it for $75 for the CURRENT life of your pass, so if your expiration date is coming up (as mine is) it's not worth it to buy it.  I really don't get the point of not including it for signature APs who already have photos included.



Seems like a market test to me. Frankly if they had added it to the Signature APs I would have expected a $40-$80 price increase to take effect the same day. Disney seems to be holding off on the annual price increase for the Signature and Signature Plus APs this year still. It has been 21 months since the last price increase on the top tier APs which for Disney seems shockingly long to me. Doing the maxpass as an add-on helps them gauge what people are willing to pay and how many are willing to pay it. Then when they are ready to do the next price increase, they can decide whether to keep it as an add-on cost or to wrap it in and force everyone to pay for it whether or not they would or could use the service.

ETA: Including it on the Signature Plus APs still doesn't make up for that price difference if you don't plan to visit during the Christmas/New Year's holiday, so it's not an incentive to upgrade but feels like a special gift to those who are already choosing to pay the premium to have the top tier pass, almost like a thank-you gift, which is how I've always looked at the photopass add-on from when they split out the Premium Pass 21 months ago. I'm guessing not a lot of Premium level passholders were hankering after photopass. It was just a special bonus to help soften the blow of the big changes and price increases.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

ashley0139 said:


> Wow... very disappointed by these announcements.  Even though Signatures already have photopass included in their AP, we don't get MaxPass included, lowering the value when we buy MP.  Also you can buy it for $75 for the CURRENT life of your pass, so if your expiration date is coming up (as mine is) it's not worth it to buy it.  I really don't get the point of not including it for signature APs who already have photos included.



Feeling the same way right now. Why not at least prorate the cost for anybody who's already in their AP year. At $75x 6 for us, I can't see us getting it. I'll have to watch over the next few weeks how regular FPs are working for people and see if we can still do what we want that way. So frustrated right now.


----------



## DLgal

StarlitNight05 said:


> Wow, only Signature Plus and not Signature?! I suppose it's not surprising, but very irritating.
> 
> Nonetheless, I am excited to see how this all plays out next week.  Should be interesting...



I guess that CM I talked to at Guest Relations a few weeks ago was right. Just Sig+ and Premiere get Max Pass included.

I'm not buying it. $75 per pass translates to $300 extra. To not be lazy. Nope...we will just keep walking to the rides to get our FP.


----------



## ashley0139

I will probably try it out for fun one day at the $10 price, but I won't be getting the $75 unlimited version when my pass expires at the beginning of September.


----------



## longtimedisneylurker

DisneyJamieCA said:


> Feeling the same way right now. Why not at least prorate the cost for anybody who's already in their AP year. At $75x 6 for us, I can't see us getting it. I'll have to watch over the next few weeks how regular FPs are working for people and see if we can still do what we want that way. So frustrated right now.



Disney doesn't prorate annual pass upgrades, so it's not surprising they won't prorate this. Since there is daily pricing though, you can get your prorate that way. Until you want to use it more than 7 days the $10 per day per person pricing is better, so for those who are already deep into their pass year and want the service, that's an option. I personally will want to see how this system works and if the benefits are anything other than what we are all perceiving them to be before I would choose to pay for them. I have no issue with walking from attraction to attraction and park to park to get our fastpasses. I actually love my 18,000-27,000 Disney steps per day because they at least make me feel less guilty about not always (ahem, not often) choosing the healthiest food options.


----------



## Canadian Harmony

Soooo....  I can either go free FPs and pay $99 for 5 days worth of PP+, ooooooor, pay $10/day for 5 days for electronic FPs and PP+? Seems like a no-brainer for me or am I missing something here?


----------



## DaveNinja

at $75 it might be worth getting for one AP in the family just for the PhotoPass ability (assuming the AP holder does not have PhotoPass already)


----------



## bdiddy

Is the $10 per person? We'll be there in 2 wks. I wish this was holding off until after our trip. I don't want to be guinea pigs and it possible cause issues, we only have 2 days and who knows when we'll be back.


----------



## longtimedisneylurker

bdiddy said:


> Is the $10 per person?



Yes, $10 per person per day.


----------



## bdiddy

longtimedisneylurker said:


> Yes, $10 per person per day.



Thank you. I was coming back to delete my question because I was just reading all the details but you beat me to it!

I have so many questions though. Lol...So for $10 per person per day you get unlimited photo downloads for the day and get to schedule fast passes through the app correct?

Does that mean you will have to show your phone/the app when you go on the ride or is it connected to the paper tickets somehow?

Also I'm assuming there is no tiered system like at WDW and it's pretty much the same in that you schedule the fast pass and then can do more after the time etc...just like paper but it's all on the app? But other than having access through the app, it's pretty much the same?

Thank you!


----------



## Khokhonutt

Canadian Harmony said:


> Soooo....  I can either go free FPs and pay $99 for 5 days worth of PP+, ooooooor, pay $10/day for 5 days for electronic FPs and PP+? Seems like a no-brainer for me or am I missing something here?



It's obvious if you're talking about one or even two people. For larger families, I think the value decreases as the number of people and days increase. I was hoping to see some sort of prorated price for multi-day tickets, but I guess not for now.


----------



## Oswald23

I hear rumours signature pass loses his Photopass benefits at all. Is this correct?


----------



## disland7

As a family of 7 there is absolutely no way we would buy MaxPass as an add on to annual passes or for the whole trip if we just had multi-tickets. I really think the majority of people will purchase for 1 maybe 2 days of their trip and personally I would also only purchase for 2-4 people in my group.


----------



## PurpleKomodo

bdiddy said:


> Is the $10 per person? We'll be there in 2 wks. I wish this was holding off until after our trip. I don't want to be guinea pigs and it possible cause issues, we only have 2 days and who knows when we'll be back.



I agree with this.  I don't want to be a guinea pig either.  There are a few in our group that this trip could be a once in a lifetime trip.  We arrive on the 19th with our first park day being on the 20th.  Right when this thing goes live.  Disney's technology reputation is so shakey.  If this glitches up the whole system, we get screwed.  I can't justify the cost on trying MaxPass.  We have already paid the 78.00 for PP+.  There are 6 ticketed guests (and a baby) in our group so $10 per person per day puts us at $180.  I just hate that we won't even have a week (barely a day) to see the impact of this before we are trying to tour the parks ourselves.  

Dear Disney - Please oh please do not let this glitch up or screw with the current FP system!!  Please oh please!!


----------



## onlyoneash

Ok, if someone is in my situation too, let me know if this works when you go after the 19th:

We have 2 adults and 2 kids and fully utilize rider swap (younger kiddos) 

If you buy only 2 max passes (one kid, one parent), and then you plus the one child go on a ride with your maxpass, does the swap work like usual? Then the other parent and child without the max pass can ride next and you can save $20 per day and the running around with little kids!

I am fully expecting a report on this from someone in the future


----------



## chicagodisfan

Okay, I've read the Disney Parks Blog posts and all the updated posts here and I have two questions:

1. I was just getting ready to buy our tickets for our early August trip from LMT. Is there any potential problem with buying from a third party now? Should I just bite the bullet and buy from Disney? Would love the savings but I think we'll want to add this to our tickets.

2. It is me, DH, and DS 11, DS 7 and DD 3. The only FP ride that DD would be able to go on would be Toy Story Mania. What if I just bought it for the 4 of us? Can anyone see a potential problem with that? I understand that I wouldn't be able to ride TSM with them if they got a FP for that, but I'm okay with that and I'd rather save the $40 since we'll be using Rider Swap for everything else anyway.


----------



## chicagodisfan

onlyoneash said:


> Ok, if someone is in my situation too, let me know if this works when you go after the 19th:
> 
> We have 2 adults and 2 kids and fully utilize rider swap (younger kiddos)
> 
> If you buy only 2 max passes (one kid, one parent), and then you plus the one child go on a ride with your maxpass, does the swap work like usual? Then the other parent and child without the max pass can ride next and you can save $20 per day and the running around with little kids!
> 
> I am fully expecting a report on this from someone in the future



I think I was posting the same question at the same time as you! But your post makes me realize that we may only need it for 3 of the 5 of us with one of us needing to stay back with the youngest and doing Rider Swap! Will the same parent always have to be the first to ride if it is linked to your ticket/phone?  Very interested in hearing what everyone's experiences are since we are there two weeks after it starts!


----------



## Jedi Mouse

ashley0139 said:


> Wow... very disappointed by these announcements.  Even though Signatures already have photopass included in their AP, we don't get MaxPass included, lowering the value when we buy MP.  Also you can buy it for $75 for the CURRENT life of your pass, so if your expiration date is coming up (as mine is) it's not worth it to buy it.  I really don't get the point of not including it for signature APs who already have photos included.


I was hoping it would come with Signature AP's as well.  $75 means an extra $300 for us and when we already get PP, I don't quite see the value


----------



## Oswald23

Signature passes are really losing their Photopass...


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

longtimedisneylurker said:


> Disney doesn't prorate annual pass upgrades, so it's not surprising they won't prorate this. Since there is daily pricing though, you can get your prorate that way. Until you want to use it more than 7 days the $10 per day per person pricing is better, so for those who are already deep into their pass year and want the service, that's an option. I personally will want to see how this system works and if the benefits are anything other than what we are all perceiving them to be before I would choose to pay for them. I have no issue with walking from attraction to attraction and park to park to get our fastpasses. I actually love my 18,000-27,000 Disney steps per day because they at least make me feel less guilty about not always (ahem, not often) choosing the healthiest food options.



I know it's not surprising they aren't prorating it, but it's frustrating none the less. Unless MP really makes getting traditional FP difficult or impossible, we will just stick with the way we've done things. 



Oswald23 said:


> Signature passes are really losing their Photopass...View attachment 252375



Anybody know if that will happen on the 19th or just won't come with it in the future? I'm pretty sure the fine print of our AP says benefits can change at anytime, but it will be salt in the wound to take away our PP!


----------



## dina444444

Oswald23 said:


> Signature passes are really losing their Photopass...View attachment 252375


I don't think it means that. I think it means that lower level APs that don't currently have the photopass benefit will get it with the max pass add on.


----------



## onlyoneash

chicagodisfan said:


> I think I was posting the same question at the same time as you! But your post makes me realize that we may only need it for 3 of the 5 of us with one of us needing to stay back with the youngest and doing Rider Swap! Will the same parent always have to be the first to ride if it is linked to your ticket/phone?  Very interested in hearing what everyone's experiences are since we are there two weeks after it starts!



Sweet! Come back here and let me know how it works when you go (or anyone else too!)

I would guess that unless they make your actual face match your ticket (haha, they can barely get wifi working right now) then any person in your party linked together could use the maxpasses as long as they are holding the phone (or ticket)
So one adult in your party and a child with the maxpass could go on the first ride and then another adult and child could go first on the next ride!

Will have to be super careful to mark which tickets are the max pass tickets and which aren't though. It would stink to plan all this and then end up in line with the wrong ticket to scan!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

I have some random thoughts/questions which I'm sure have been discussed at length before and I also understand that nothing is finite until it goes live on the 19th. 

So we all know the person has to be in the park. Unlike WDW, you don't book multiple FPs with MP? The regular, existing rules still apply of waiting for your window to open? 

I understand the benefit for the headliners. But in general, with these new immediate return times, does it really help that much? If I walk to BTMRR for example and pull an immediate FP is that really any different than pulling one from my phone over in Tomorrowland, seeing it's immediate and having to walk over there anyway. I understand that MP may give a little bit more flexibility, but with the elimination of the 40 min wait in the return time, I don't see a huge benefit. 

Of course, I may change my tune when this goes live.


----------



## onlyoneash

DisneyJamieCA said:


> I understand the benefit for the headliners. But in general, with these new immediate return times, does it really help that much? If I walk to BTMRR for example and pull an immediate FP is that really any different than pulling one from my phone over in Tomorrowland, seeing it's immediate and having to walk over there anyway. I understand that MP may give a little bit more flexibility, but with the elimination of the 40 min wait in the return time, I don't see a huge benefit.
> 
> Of course, I may change my tune when this goes live.



Maybe the instant passes will go away once maxpass starts? That's the only way I can see maxpass being successful/profitable. What you said makes perfect sense when pulling an instant pass! Maxpass would have little benefit.


----------



## Kender

I've gotten more than one survey that talked about the value I found with my pass (I have a Sig+ so take my thoughts with a grain of salt).

The main thing I complained about was that the cost did not match what I feel I got for it. With it being nearly equal to the Sig in all but those two holiday weeks, I personally felt that it was an obscene difference. Now, I do visit during that time due to my mom's vacation schedule (high school teacher) and we're fairly locked into that because of it. Summer is not a real thing for us because of my work schedule (outdoor theatre).

I flat out said I would likely not buy a Sig+ if I hadn't of gotten the two years I've held it with an old Premium voucher (that made my pass "only" $779 each time). I also pointed out that I found little value in the PP benefit until it started being applied to runDisney events. 

I made it clear there needed to be additional benefits to the huge price difference to make the Sig+ something I felt worth the current price.

So my point of view is likely tainted in that I'm not surprised it's only included free for Sig+ and Premier. It does make sense to me it should have been from the PP benefit alone (although it's going away?), but I also am looking at it as something that is adding better value to a far too expensive pass for what you get.

I definitely would not pay to add it to my pass, that's for sure. But I'll likely use it since it's included.


----------



## Spintopbeach

We go sept 10-12 and if rsr and gog are both down for Halloween overlays I'm not getting it.  No reason to get it with space mountain and hm down too.


----------



## dina444444

Spintopbeach said:


> We go sept 10-12 and if rsr and gog are both down for Halloween overlays I'm not getting it.  No reason to get it with space mountain and hm down too.


If this year is like years past, Halloween should start on September 8.


----------



## onlyoneash

Theory here, but maybe fast pass will go back to how it used to be: with a future return time only.
Max pass WILL BE the instant passes they have been testing. Just walk up to a ride and tap the app and get your instant pass. Now I would pay $10 for that!



dina444444 said:


> If this year is like years past, Halloween should start on September 8.



Check out the Halloween thread, some pretty convincing evidence it will be the 15th this year (much to my disappointment + I am still refusing to believe)


----------



## Davin_Felth

It's going to be $50 a day for my family, but I'm very tempted to do it.  We were going to want a PP for the days we were there anyways, and being able to get our fast passes quickly would be nice since this is going to be a shorter than normal trip for us (3 1/2 days in the parks).


----------



## Winnowill

Spintopbeach said:


> We go sept 10-12 and if rsr and gog are both down for Halloween overlays I'm not getting it.  No reason to get it with space mountain and hm down too.


RSR and GotG don't get Halloween overlays unless there's something very new afoot.


----------



## DLRExpert

Not knowing about the allocation between FP and MP, I would still say that the free option will work quite well unless you are planning to park hop. If you park hop then MP would be the thing to get.


----------



## KatieCharlotte

onlyoneash said:


> Theory here, but maybe fast pass will go back to how it used to be: with a future return time only.
> Max pass WILL BE the instant passes they have been testing. Just walk up to a ride and tap the app and get your instant pass. Now I would pay $10 for that!



I know that not all the info may be out there yet, but if MaxPass was instant FB, wouldn't Disney be promoting that? 

From my understanding, instant FP is not really instant FP, it's just the possibility of instant FP (i.e. removing the minimum wait).  It's not as if people are walking up to GotG at 4 p.m. and getting instant FP.  So, you may walk up to BTMRR and get an instant FP, but then you can use MaxPass (or walk across the park) to grab a FP for Space that is a couple hours later.


----------



## longtimedisneylurker

Winnowill said:


> RSR and GotG don't get Halloween overlays unless there's something very new afoot.



That's just a MiceChat rumor. While I agree with their premise that Halloweentime parties will eventually move back to DCA, I'm skeptical it will happen this year.


----------



## mummabear

Winnowill said:


> RSR and GotG don't get Halloween overlays unless there's something very new afoot.



The rumour is that this year they will as part of a two stage move to move Halloween to DCA before SWL opens


----------



## mummabear

longtimedisneylurker said:


> That's just a MiceChat rumor. While I agree with their premise that Halloweentime parties will eventually move back to DCA, I'm skeptical it will happen this year.



The rumour is not that they will move it this year but next year


----------



## Winnowill

This is interesting (from this page: https://disneyland.disney.go.com/guest-services/maxpass/):
"If your plans change, no problem. You can easily cancel or change your selection on the My Plans screen. Please keep in mind FASTPASS availability is limited and not guaranteed."

So that answers the question about whether or not you can cancel FPs. You can.


----------



## Khokhonutt

Here's my 2 cents, based on our recent trip.

First, I'd have a hard time committing to MP with the current network setup. Disney wifi was too spotty (and unsecure). Even Verizon connectivity wasn't where I'd prefer. I've said this before (and apologize if you're seeing it for a second time), but one of the benefits I'd see with MP would be the ability to be in one queue and grab a FP for another ride right there. Problem is our connectivity was poor in quite a few queues.

As far as the picture part goes, I'm not enamored with the idea that you have to download your pictures to your phone that day. We have used and liked PhotoPass in the past, but prefer the option to download to my computer, typically after the trip.

Originally I thought the main FP benefit would be if you are park hopping, given the ability to pick up a FP from the other park. But after our visit and the immediate FPs we got, I could see standing over by GOTG, waiting to pull a FP and pulling an immediate FP for TSMM, wait a couple minutes until you're in your TSMM window opens and pull a FP for CS, wait a couple minutes before your CS window opens, then pull your GOTG FP and have 3 FPs in hand with basically 2 immediate rides when you walk over to the boardwalk. We did this with TSMM and CS while we were there, when their FPs had less than a 5 minute return time. I could also see the benefit of being in Cars Land and being able to pull a RSR FP without walking out of that Land to the physical FP machine. Call it lazy, I'd call it using your tools, especially if you were interested in the other rides in Cars Land while you wait.

Given the success we had with the current system and given we're typically at least 4 people and like to be in the parks 5 days, I'd likely pass on MP. But I'll be interested to see what happens when the rubber hits the road, between now and the next time we're out west for DLR.


----------



## Davin_Felth

Khokhonutt said:


> As far as the picture part goes, I'm not enamored with the idea that you have to download your pictures to your phone that day. We have used and liked PhotoPass in the past, but prefer the option to download to my computer, typically after the trip.



https://disneyland.disney.go.com/guest-services/maxpass/


> Disney PhotoPass service is subject to the Disney PhotoPass Terms and Conditions. Online registration required. Disney PhotoPass Photos captured during the day your Disney MaxPass is used or during the validity dates of your Passport, as applicable, must be linked to your Disney account and may be downloaded pursuant to the expiration policy at https://disneyland.disney.go.com/photopass-expiration-policy/.





> Disney PhotoPass photos, dining photos and attraction photos in your account will expire *45 days from the date the photo was taken*. If you would like to extend the expiration date to 60 days from the date the photo was taken, you may purchase an Expiration Extension. All photos in your account as of the day the Expiration Extension is purchased will now expire *60 days from the date the photo was taken*(instead of 45 days).
> 
> Expiration dates of photos may only be extended once.



I agree, I'd much rather download the photos to my computer than worry about downloading each one to my phone at the end of the day.  Looks like you can download your photos after your trip though.


----------



## Khokhonutt

Davin_Felth said:


> I agree, I'd much rather download the photos to my computer than worry about downloading each one to my phone at the end of the day.  Looks like you can download your photos after your trip though.



Cool.


----------



## TrentRyan

onlyoneash said:


> Theory here, but maybe fast pass will go back to how it used to be: with a future return time only.
> Max pass WILL BE the instant passes they have been testing. Just walk up to a ride and tap the app and get your instant pass. Now I would pay $10 for that!
> 
> 
> 
> Check out the Halloween thread, some pretty convincing evidence it will be the 15th this year (much to my disappointment + I am still refusing to believe)



I got this email from Chase today. Looks like it will be the 15th this year.


----------



## longtimedisneylurker

mummabear said:


> The rumour is not that they will move it this year but next year



Agreed. I'm also skeptical though that they will put an overlay on the Guardians of the Galaxy ride so soon after converting it. So what I should have said is that while I believe the parties are going to move over to DCA at least by 2019, I'm not convinced that these ride overlays are happening this year if ever.


----------



## dina444444

longtimedisneylurker said:


> Agreed. I'm also skeptical though that they will put an overlay on the Guardians of the Galaxy ride so soon after converting it. So what I should have said is that while I believe the parties are going to move over to DCA at least by 2019, I'm not convinced that these ride overlays are happening this year if ever.


This actually wouldn't be so hard for them to do since they just have to program the sequences/film.


----------



## longtimedisneylurker

dina444444 said:


> This actually wouldn't be so hard for them to do since they just have to program the sequences/film.



Oh I don't think it would be "hard" to do. Maybe they already invested the time and money in the scenes for the Guardians of the Galaxy one. But they won't have even cycled all the APs through the new version of the ride by the time this year's Halloween time starts so I just don't see what would be in it for Disney to change it up this year already. The demand will already be high without altering, and the disappointment may be great for those who haven't ridden the new version yet and were planning a vacation or just a visit to do so. They would get more bang for their buck by holding off on such a Guardians overlay until next year.

I'd never heard the rumor about the RSR overlay until the MiceChat article. I had heard the story that Toy Story would change up for the holidays. I think that one may even have come direct from Disney. And yet all these years later, hasn't happened.


----------



## mummabear

longtimedisneylurker said:


> Agreed. I'm also skeptical though that they will put an overlay on the Guardians of the Galaxy ride so soon after converting it. So what I should have said is that while I believe the parties are going to move over to DCA at least by 2019, I'm not convinced that these ride overlays are happening this year if ever.



It would explain why they are starting the season a week later and why the Halloweentime announcement has not been made tet


----------



## mummabear

longtimedisneylurker said:


> 'd never heard the rumor about the RSR overlay until the MiceChat article. I had heard the story that Toy Story would change up for the holidays. I think that one may even have come direct from Disney. And yet all these years later, hasn't happened.


I am surprise they haven't done a TSMM holiday overlay, it should be pretty simple to do.
They have taken a bit away from Halloweentime in the last couple of years, it's a popular season, I can see the need to add to it elsewhere and a 2 stage move to DCA makes a lot of sense.


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

I just recently bought a Signature AP because I had multiple trips planned with different family members (DD14 had a band trip, DD11 and I had a mother-daughter trip when DD14 and DH did an 8th Grade D.C. trip, and DH and I had a parents-only 25th anniversary trip while both DD14 and DD11 went on a trip with their grandparents). Our entire family will finally be going all together this next October. DH, DD14, and DD11 all have a Deluxe AP because it was slightly less expensive than buying two multi-day parkhoppers. I bought a Signature AP because I figured the cost of a Photopass for each of those trips justified the cost over the Deluxe. I have no problem with the need to pay $10/day (if we decide it's advantageous) for DDs' and DH's passes. We definitely won't go to DLR often enough over the next year to warrant a $75 up charge. I have to say, though, I feel Disney was being really cheap in not including this feature with the Signature AP. At the very least, adding it as a $50 surcharge would have eased the sting (even though it probably still would not be worth it for me).


----------



## az4boys

We just got back from the parks:

Instant fast passes were awesome. If you pull 2-3 instant ones before pulling a non-instant one and mix in a few non-FP rides with low waits, then your waits are short for everything. Once I was the FP runner while DH took the kids to Toon Town. I don't care for Toon Town anyway. I was supposed to get FP for Indy. I texted him: "I got carried away and got 4 FP." After Toon Town we had FP for BTMRR, Splash, HM, and Indy all lined up and ready to go on a peak summer day.
I am amazed at the number of people who are willing to stand in really long stand-by lines because they don't use FP. Yes, a few of them may be waiting for their FP availability to open, but that alone wouldn't account for the massive amounts of people waiting in stand-by. DH commented how it is almost awkward to walk by everyone doing stand-by on BTMRR. (My kids liked this ride so we did it over and over and over again. Never a FP wait!). A few times I watched as cast members tried to help some confused guests who entered the FP line by mistake. They pointed out the FP machines and told them to go get a FP... and the guests went and got in the stand-by line. 
We toured based on rides with instant FP. For example, we never planned to ride Goofy Sky School. Twice we walked past and noticed it had an instant or near instant FP so we got them and rode. Stand-by was at least 30 min. 
On many occasions, we used our FP 1-4 minutes before our official time opened and it worked every time.
I tried to get another FP 2 minutes before our official time opened and it did not work. It wasn't an intentional test, I just wasn't looking at the time closely.
I wanted to try using a FP 10 minutes late, but we were hungry and wanted lunch instead. I've heard it works though. 
Overall, I think I have a pretty good understanding of the FP system and we are able to use it to our advantage. My husband says I am not normal, and I think he is right. Based on all this, I'm on the fence about MaxPass. We just got Deluxe AP's for the first time and will be going as much as we can afford this next year. I still need to read all the details and fine print. It would save us some time sending a runner to get fast passes, and the photos would be nice, but I'm not sure it is worth the extra $450 to us. We've never been willing to pay for photo pass on it's own. One reason I could see getting MP is to maximize park hopping. If we were in DL and could get several FP lined up for DCA before walking over, that would be nice. (Again, this would only be really good if there are instant FP that could be stacked.) One reason I would not get MP is the poor data connection. We have Verizon and it is generally pretty good... except when I'm waiting in line for many of the rides, and that is where I would want it to use MP the most. I'm happy we just missed the introduction and there will be at least a month of user reports before we have to decide if we add it to our passes. I'm really curious how many people will be willing to pay for it, and how that will impact those that don't choose to pay for it. If our experience is made worse because others are paying for it (they have and advantage that puts us at a disadvantage), it might be an incentive to add it to our passes.


----------



## mad hatter fan

3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> I have no problem with the need to pay $10/day (if we decide it's advantageous) for DDs' and DH's passes. We definitely won't go to DLR often enough over the next year to warrant a $75 up charge.



Are we sure those with APs can choose the single day option?


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

mad hatter fan said:


> Are we sure those with APs can choose the single day option?



If we can't, I'll be truly peeved. My family has three more park days planned during our AP period. Assuming all four of us paid to use Max Pass all three days our additional out-of-pocket cost would be $120. If all four of us were required to upgrade our APs, we would have to pay an additional $300!!


----------



## Mom2Joce

So I just got the email on the MaxPass and think I understand.  

How about clarification on whether the 10$ Or the $75 is PER ticket for Signature pass holders.

Also, is there a detailed explanation on how this works via the app?


----------



## longtimedisneylurker

mad hatter fan said:


> Are we sure those with APs can choose the single day option?



Yes, it is included on the official Disneyland info page Davin-Feith provided a link for in post #721.

Here is the text:
Guests who have a valid Disneyland Annual Passport may purchase the Disney MaxPass feature as a daily add-on for $10 through the Disneyland app or as an annual add-on for $75 at a Disneyland Resort Ticket Booth.


----------



## longtimedisneylurker

Mom2Joce said:


> How about clarification on whether the 10$ Or the $75 is PER ticket for Signature pass holders.



It is $10 per day per person or $75 per annual passholder per year.


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

longtimedisneylurker said:


> Yes, it is included on the official Disneyland info page Davin-Feith provided a link for in post #721.
> 
> Here is the text:
> Guests who have a valid Disneyland Annual Passport may purchase the Disney MaxPass feature as a daily add-on for $10 through the Disneyland app or as an annual add-on for $75 at a Disneyland Resort Ticket Booth.



Phew!


----------



## wenrob

Oswald23 said:


> Signature passes are really losing their Photopass...View attachment 252375


How are you getting Signature would lose PP+ from that?

As mentioned up thread the reason I chose Signature for myself and older DD rather than Signature Plus is the only difference are those two weeks where we'd be highly unlikely to go anyway. The rest of the family has Deluxe. Had Maxpass been included with Signature I could see me going ahead and bumping the whole family up to Signature rather than add an additional $75 to each pass but there's no way I'm bumping everyone to Signature Plus OR adding another $375 yearly to our APs when the only advantage for us would be not having to walk across the parks. They might have made twice as much money from me had they thrown Signature APs a bone. As it is I'm fine with crisscrossing the parks, it's the way we've always done it with our own little routine built in. Unless the FP pool changes drastically I can't see myself ever springing for MaxPass.


----------



## Canadian Harmony

What if I got the MP and the kids didn't? We could still all get FPs and if I didn't use the MP, I'd still save on buying a PP+. Or should I just buy the PP+ and forget about MP? I'm coming from Canada so I'd prefer wifi instead of data. 

I'm I missing something? Like, all three of us don't need MP right? I can but it but not have to use it do I? Or will my ticket get refused at a FP kiosk if I use it after purchasing MP?


----------



## DLgal

Canadian Harmony said:


> What if I got the MP and the kids didn't? We could still all get FPs and if I didn't use the MP, I'd still save on buying a PP+. Or should I just buy the PP+ and forget about MP? I'm coming from Canada so I'd prefer wifi instead of data.
> 
> I'm I missing something? Like, all three of us don't need MP right? I can but it but not have to use it do I? Or will my ticket get refused at a FP kiosk if I use it after purchasing MP?



I think once you buy MaxPass, you are locked into using that all day. You can't use the paper version as well.


----------



## wenrob

DLgal said:


> I think once you buy MaxPass, you are locked into using that all day. You can't use the paper version as well.


Can I ask where this comes from? I've seen it mentioned a couple of times but I haven't found anything in the wording that points to that. I guess the true test will be someone willing to pony up $10 and give it a try.


----------



## STLstone

wenrob said:


> Can I ask where this comes from? I've seen it mentioned a couple of times but I haven't found anything in the wording that points to that. I guess the true test will be someone willing to pony up $10 and give it a try.


My guess is that this won't be the case.

It seems like you would be able to use your ticket OR the App. Once you sync your ticket to the App, they would be interchangeable.

What if you lose your phone? No more fastpasses for you? I guess that would be the same as losing your ticket in the old days...


----------



## OneThree

Sorry if this has been answered but if I have the Disneyland app on my phone can I link my ticket and the tickets for my wife and two kids? 

MaxPass is $10 per ticket correct?


----------



## wenrob

STLstone said:


> My guess is that this won't be the case.
> 
> It seems like you would be able to use your ticket OR the App. Once you sync your ticket to the App, they would be interchangeable.
> 
> What if you lose your phone? No more fastpasses for you? I guess that would be the same as losing your ticket in the old days...


That's what I'm thinking too. FPs are connected to your AP/Ticket and MaxPass is connected to them so if you use one, you can't use the other for the FP time frame.


----------



## wenrob

OneThree said:


> Sorry if this has been answered but if I have the Disneyland app on my phone can I link my ticket and the tickets for my wife and two kids?
> 
> MaxPass is $10 per ticket correct?


Yes you can link them, there's a QR reader in the app to do just that. 

$10 per ticket per day


----------



## STLstone

wenrob said:


> That's what I'm thinking too. FPs are connected to your AP/Ticket and MaxPass is connected to them so if you use one, you can't use the other for the FP time frame.


Right. I don't think you could use both to get 2 fastpasses, but I also don't think activating Maxpass will disable your other ticket.

It seems that way to me, but I'm been surprised by Disney before.


----------



## wenrob

STLstone said:


> Right. I don't think you could use both to get 2 fastpasses, but I also don't think activating Maxpass will disable your other ticket.
> 
> It seems that way to me, but I'm been surprised by Disney before.


Disabling it would make it more difficult for people to ride together in a lot of cases. We meet friends in DL quite frequently and lots of families meet up a few days into a trip etc. Locking it to just the Max Pass would create a bunch of hassle for people. I can't see a friend who is just meeting me for an afternoon springing for Max Pass AND linking their ticket to mine just so we can ride Splash together at the same time.


----------



## az4boys

Nonsuch said:


> LA Times article about Disneyland lines.
> 
> The online version posted online yesterday is titled:  Disneyland raised prices to shorten waits. Here are the results
> The print version on the front page today has the headline:  Disneyland can't work its magic on wait times, It tries to ease crowding but lines keep growing
> 
> Some interesting data on wait times, mined from Touring Plans.



Is there a way to find out what historical AP block-out dates are? I found a website that had 2016 block-out dates, but I can't find January of this year.

I read the article and it said "Disneyland reached full capacity and had to close its gates twice this year, on Jan. 4 and again on May 20, both days representing either the end or the beginning of the blackout period for annual pass holders." When the parks reached capacity on January 4th, were ALL AP's active, or was it just Deluxe and up?

We just bought Deluxe AP's this week and want to go January 3-6. Deluxe can return to the parks on January 3rd, while SoCal has to wait until January 7th and SoCal Select has to wait until January 8th. I'm wondering if January 3-6 has a chance of reaching capacity.

A related question: In general, which group has the biggest impact on crowds?


----------



## HydroGuy

az4boys said:


> Is there a way to find out what historical AP block-out dates are? I found a website that had 2016 block-out dates, but I can't find January of this year.
> 
> I read the article and it said "Disneyland reached full capacity and had to close its gates twice this year, on Jan. 4 and again on May 20, both days representing either the end or the beginning of the blackout period for annual pass holders." When the parks reached capacity on January 4th, were ALL AP's active, or was it just Deluxe and up?
> 
> We just bought Deluxe AP's this week and want to go January 3-6. Deluxe can return to the parks on January 3rd, while SoCal has to wait until January 7th and SoCal Select has to wait until January 8th. I'm wondering if January 3-6 has a chance of reaching capacity.
> 
> A related question: In general, which group has the biggest impact on crowds?


I think both SoCals have a big impact. 

I am not aware of anywhere on DIS that keeps track of historical blockouts. I would look at MousePlanet's updates https://www.mouseplanet.com/tag/2/Disneyland_Resort_Update/


----------



## az4boys

HydroGuy said:


> I think both SoCals have a big impact.
> 
> I am not aware of anywhere on DIS that keeps track of historical blockouts. I would look at MousePlanet's updates https://www.mouseplanet.com/tag/2/Disneyland_Resort_Update/



Thanks! Mouseplanet is where I found the calendar for 2016. I still can't find the calendar for 2017 but the link you gave me answered my question. The update for January 2-8, 2017 says, "The holiday blackouts are lifted for all passholders as of Wednesday, January 4." I can see why January 4th reached max capacity. I'm hoping January 3-6 won't be as bad in 2018 because Socal and Socal Select will still be blocked.


----------



## Niltiac

wenrob said:


> Can I ask where this comes from? I've seen it mentioned a couple of times but I haven't found anything in the wording that points to that. I guess the true test will be someone willing to pony up $10 and give it a try.


If I remember correctly, when MaxPass was first announced someone asked in the blog comments if they would be able to switch to paper FP later in the day if their phone died, and the official response was that you would be locked into one system or another - no switching to paper FP after using digital earlier in the day.

However, I would take that with a grain of salt because 1) I might be remembering wrong and I don't have time to go look it up, 2) that blog announcement was quite a while ago and they might have made changes since then, and 3) even if it is true that you can't switch between digital and paper, that doesn't quite answer the question of if someone can purchase MP for the photos and not use it for digital FP at all, and use paper FP for the whole day instead (i.e., never activate digital FP in the first place). Like you said, we can't really be sure until someone makes an attempt and reports back.


----------



## az4boys

I am really curious who the target demographics are for Maxpass. I just don't see it appealing to the average guest but I could be wrong. I think the average guest can't even figure out the current FP system! I can see it appealing to elite quests (those who don't have any budget constraints), or those in small groups going for short visits (5 days or less). I feel like I understand the current FP system very well and use it as much as possible, but I'm not sure the cost of MP is worth it, even at the AP rate. If I were going for just a few days with just DH, I would totally do it though. For a family of 6 it doesn't make much sense.


----------



## MacMama0930

az4boys said:


> Is there a way to find out what historical AP block-out dates are? I found a website that had 2016 block-out dates, but I can't find January of this year.
> 
> I read the article and it said "Disneyland reached full capacity and had to close its gates twice this year, on Jan. 4 and again on May 20, both days representing either the end or the beginning of the blackout period for annual pass holders." When the parks reached capacity on January 4th, were ALL AP's active, or was it just Deluxe and up?
> 
> We just bought Deluxe AP's this week and want to go January 3-6. Deluxe can return to the parks on January 3rd, while SoCal has to wait until January 7th and SoCal Select has to wait until January 8th. I'm wondering if January 3-6 has a chance of reaching capacity.
> 
> A related question: In general, which group has the biggest impact on crowds?



Here's a screen shot of Jan crowds on touring plans and it shows block out dates. The 4th was the first day all passes were welcomed back!


----------



## wenrob

Niltiac said:


> If I remember correctly, when MaxPass was first announced someone asked in the blog comments if they would be able to switch to paper FP later in the day if their phone died, and the official response was that you would be locked into one system or another - no switching to paper FP after using digital earlier in the day.
> 
> However, I would take that with a grain of salt because 1) I might be remembering wrong and I don't have time to go look it up, 2) that blog announcement was quite a while ago and they might have made changes since then, and 3) even if it is true that you can't switch between digital and paper, that doesn't quite answer the question of if someone can purchase MP for the photos and not use it for digital FP at all, and use paper FP for the whole day instead (i.e., never activate digital FP in the first place). Like you said, we can't really be sure until someone makes an attempt and reports back.


Well, there's no longer paper FP, it's all digital now. I don't think even they were quite sure how exactly it would be implemented at the time. I'm just trying to figure how it would work. Presumably the barcode on your ticket is what identifies you to the FP machine and would be what would identify you as someone using Max Pass. It seems if you use one it would stop the other from being used in the same time frame so you couldn't double up. I'm thinking that might be what they meant.


----------



## Niltiac

wenrob said:


> Well, there's no longer paper FP, it's all digital now. I don't think even they were quite sure how exactly it would be implemented at the time. I'm just trying to figure how it would work. Presumably the barcode on your ticket is what identifies you to the FP machine and would be what would identify you as someone using Max Pass. It seems if you use one it would stop the other from being used in the same time frame so you couldn't double up. I'm thinking that might be what they meant.


Ok yeah, I see what you mean. When I referred to digital vs paper FP I was talking about how you pull the FP (through the app vs using a kiosk), but I should have used different terminology since it's all somewhat "digital" now.  And I agree that back when they made that statement they might not have had all the details figured out so it might not hold up now. But when they said you can't switch between the systems, I didn't get the impression that they were talking about scenarios of doubling up and getting 2 FP in the same eligibility window.  I believe the context of the question was if someone's phone died halfway through the day could they switch to regular FP for the rest of the day, and the answer was no.  I might just try to find that statement so I can quote it more specifically and see if I'm remembering it wrong, but I'm not sure it's worth it since for all we know the plan has changed since then.  I will be eagerly awaiting reports from the first MP users about whether it's possible to use FP kiosks instead of the app, and also whether the return times for the kiosks and the app are synced up, because those details will make a big difference for anyone considering purchasing MP for only part of their group.

On another note, I have to agree with the others who have said it's disappointing that Signature AP's are being charged the same amount for the add on as lower passes.  We have some signature AP's that are not yet activated, and I was planning to give MaxPass a go under the assumption that it would either be included for free or at a decently reduced rate for Signature passes since we're already paying for photopass through the AP.  With this price structure, I'm probably not going to do it, and of course that's my own choice since it's an optional add-on, but I'm still disappointed because I was _really_ looking forward to being able to use FP without having to criss-cross all over the parks all day.


----------



## wenrob

Here is the original announcement. I read through all the comments and I saw the question asked a couple of times about whether you'd be able to still use "paper" FP when you have Max Pass but there are no responses to that specific question. Questions about if you can hold a Max Pass and regular FP at the same time were answered with no, but I'm not seeing anything that says you'd be locked into Max Pass once you buy it. It's possible they could have removed the responses though. 
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-disneyland-resort/?comment_sort=asc#comments


----------



## Winnowill

wenrob said:


> Disabling it would make it more difficult for people to ride together in a lot of cases. We meet friends in DL quite frequently and lots of families meet up a few days into a trip etc. Locking it to just the Max Pass would create a bunch of hassle for people. I can't see a friend who is just meeting me for an afternoon springing for Max Pass AND linking their ticket to mine just so we can ride Splash together at the same time.


Your tickets don't have to be linked, you'd just have to get on and pull your FPs at the same time. Assuming that MP return times and free FP return times will be the same.


----------



## bethwc101

I don't think they can get rid of the paper fastpasses altogether. Some guests just don't have smartphones. Crazy but true. And without the paper fastpass how are they supposed to remember their ride times? Bring a seperate piece of paper and write it down?


----------



## Frozen2014

We're coming for 4 days last week of August.  I'm assuming we can come with our purchased 4 day park hopper, and then if we decide to, we can just purchase Max Pass on our last day?  Friday Sept 1st is supposed to be busier so it may be an advantage for that day.


----------



## Niltiac

wenrob said:


> Here is the original announcement. I read through all the comments and I saw the question asked a couple of times about whether you'd be able to still use "paper" FP when you have Max Pass but there are no responses to that specific question. Questions about if you can hold a Max Pass and regular FP at the same time were answered with no, but I'm not seeing anything that says you'd be locked into Max Pass once you buy it. It's possible they could have removed the responses though.
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-disneyland-resort/?comment_sort=asc#comments


I actually think the exchange took place in the comments to the announcement on the AP facebook page, but after a quick skim of the comments I couldn't find it just now (although about half the comments wouldn't load).  But I'm thinking it's a moot point really.  Either I imagined this and it was never stated in which case we don't know one way or the other, or it was stated at some point and then the response was deleted which would indicate that the answer given was false or uncertain, in which case we still don't know anything.


----------



## Niltiac

Frozen2014 said:


> We're coming for 4 days last week of August.  I'm assuming we can come with our purchased 4 day park hopper, and then if we decide to, we can just purchase Max Pass on our last day?  Friday Sept 1st is supposed to be busier so it may be an advantage for that day.


From what I've heard, you will be able to purchase for a single day if you choose. It sounds like you can activate it through the app day-of.


----------



## Khokhonutt

DLgal said:


> I think once you buy MaxPass, you are locked into using that all day. You can't use the paper version as well.





wenrob said:


> Can I ask where this comes from? I've seen it mentioned a couple of times but I haven't found anything in the wording that points to that. I guess the true test will be someone willing to pony up $10 and give it a try.



Yeah, I'm not sure why they would do this. It would really suck if you paid the $10, then had issues with your phone and ultimately paid $10 per person to lock yourself out of FastPasses.


----------



## mom2rtk

Khokhonutt said:


> Yeah, I'm not sure why they would do this. It would really suck if you paid the $10, then had issues with your phone and ultimately paid $10 per person to lock yourself out of FastPasses.


Or issues with Disney's less than reliable wifi.


----------



## AC7179

I don't like the idea of not being able to set it up until once I'm in the parks.  We will probably go in around one on arrival day, but I can see if being a detriment to usage if people have to add it and pay once they enter the parks.  Who wants to stop and do that at rope drop your first morning?


----------



## mom2rtk

az4boys said:


> I am really curious who the target demographics are for Maxpass. I just don't see it appealing to the average guest but I could be wrong. I think the average guest can't even figure out the current FP system! I can see it appealing to elite quests (those who don't have any budget constraints), or those in small groups going for short visits (5 days or less). I feel like I understand the current FP system very well and use it as much as possible, but I'm not sure the cost of MP is worth it, even at the AP rate. If I were going for just a few days with just DH, I would totally do it though. For a family of 6 it doesn't make much sense.




Not sure what their target is, but isn't pretty much anyone without an AP going for 5 days or less since that's the longest ticket they sell?

Adding MaxPass (at least at this "introductory price") is a no brainer for us since we stay for 5 days and usually buy Photopass already anyway.

And I don't think this is about what's right in the parks today. I think this is about a longer range plan and how they will handle the Star Wars Land crowds. And them wanting to milk as much as they can out of that addition.


----------



## mom2rtk

AC7179 said:


> I don't like the idea of not being able to set it up until once I'm in the parks.  We will probably go in around one on arrival day, but I can see if being a detriment to usage if people have to add it and pay once they enter the parks.  Who wants to stop and do that at rope drop your first morning?


I've wondered how on Earth Disney's IT systems will be able to handle all the hits on their system every morning at rope drop. Maybe they are hoping this will space things out just a bit? But honestly, I think it's a huge marketing mistake. If people get into the park and get a lot done in the first couple hours without MaxPass, I can see a fair number of them deciding to just let it go for that day.


----------



## wenrob

Winnowill said:


> Your tickets don't have to be linked, you'd just have to get on and pull your FPs at the same time. Assuming that MP return times and free FP return times will be the same.


Yeah, I misunderstood that part. Still if you want to make sure you have the same return it would seem the odds would be better pulling at the same time with the same method. It's going to be interesting to watch it all play out.


----------



## Canadian Harmony

And this MP is only available via credit card, correct? If I were there for 5 days, I'd have to renew each morning? Saving $50 against the full price of PP+ is a good incentive, but charging my card 5 separate times just adds more exchange fees onto it and may end up being that much anyway! 

I'll probably stick with the free FP in order for all three of us to get the same return time and just pay once for the PP+.


----------



## jrjankowski8

In regards to switching from Paper to MP (Phone) FPs...

With the new roll out, even to get paper FPs, don't you need to have your park ticket?  If you are already linking your ticket to your app, then the app should also be monitoring your FPs, whether you get paper or MP.  So it would know if you already had a FP either way. 

So to me, if you have MP (which requires you to link your park ticket to your phone) and you decide to switch to paper, which is linked to your ticket/phone, then it would still know that you got that paper FP.  Correct?


----------



## jrjankowski8

We are going to DL Sept. 9- Sept. 13 so the only crowded days would be Saturday and Sunday (maybe).  I'm debating about MP for a few days.  We have a 5 day hopper and there are two of us, so getting MP would only be $100 extra.  Since PhotoPass is already $78 for the week, it's not much difference.  But looking at crowd calendars for the second week of September, it's one of the slowest times of the year... like 3 of 10.  If anything, it'll save us walking! haha


----------



## Lesley Wake

jrjankowski8 said:


> If anything, it'll save us walking! haha


That's really what is key for me. Every time I go to DLR even if I plan on doing a low-key day I end up walking around 15,000 steps, a good portion of that would be backtracking to get/use FPs. If I could book them from another area of the parks that would be very very nice! 

I sort of feel guilty about reading this thread because for me it works out fine. This year I upgraded from Signature to Premiere. Once I considered the cost of WDW tickets, food/merch discounts there, free photos, and an eventual $100 resort room savings I came out ahead. Now that MaxPass will be included means another $75 I saved (I probably would have bought the year pass anyways). My sister and her bf are about to get new APs (they let their previous ones expire around Halloween). I'm considering offering to pay for the MaxPass for them for early Christmas presents (partially so I don't have to worry about them not having it when we go together)


----------



## STLstone

jrjankowski8 said:


> We are going to DL Sept. 9- Sept. 13 so the only crowded days would be Saturday and Sunday (maybe).  I'm debating about MP for a few days.  We have a 5 day hopper and there are two of us, so getting MP would only be $100 extra.  Since PhotoPass is already $78 for the week, it's not much difference.  But looking at crowd calendars for the second week of September, it's one of the slowest times of the year... like 3 of 10.  If anything, it'll save us walking! haha


 To me, this seems like the perfect scenario to get MaxPass. For a family of 5 going for 5 days - not as much.


----------



## Winnowill

AC7179 said:


> I don't like the idea of not being able to set it up until once I'm in the parks.  We will probably go in around one on arrival day, but I can see if being a detriment to usage if people have to add it and pay once they enter the parks.  Who wants to stop and do that at rope drop your first morning?


Actually, the ten-fifteen minutes spent standing around waiting for the rope to drop would be the ideal time to set it up.


----------



## onlyoneash

AC7179 said:


> I don't like the idea of not being able to set it up until once I'm in the parks.  We will probably go in around one on arrival day, but I can see if being a detriment to usage if people have to add it and pay once they enter the parks.  Who wants to stop and do that at rope drop your first morning?


My thoughts exactly. That would totally ruin the magic + add to the stress. It would be so much nicer to buy maxpass before hand and then it "activates" automatically once your ticket is scanned in the park. It makes so much more sense that way than to have wait and buy maxpass AFTER entering the park. And hoping the WIFI is decent enough to be a quick transaction. And THEN book a fast pass.


----------



## Davin_Felth

I saw somewhere yesterday saying that you can add it to your ticket at the checkin desk at the resort and good neighbor hotels.   Trying to find where I saw that, though.


----------



## 22Tink

onlyoneash said:


> My thoughts exactly. That would totally ruin the magic + add to the stress. It would be so much nicer to buy maxpass before hand and then it "activates" automatically once your ticket is scanned in the park. It makes so much more sense that way than to have wait and buy maxpass AFTER entering the park. And hoping the WIFI is decent enough to be a quick transaction. And THEN book a fast pass.


This is what I'm hoping for rather than scrambling to purchase it as soon as you enter the parks.


----------



## az4boys

mom2rtk said:


> Not sure what their target is, but isn't pretty much anyone without an AP going for 5 days or less since that's the longest ticket they sell?
> 
> Adding MaxPass (at least at this "introductory price") is a no brainer for us since we stay for 5 days and usually buy Photopass already anyway.
> 
> And I don't think this is about what's right in the parks today. I think this is about a longer range plan and how they will handle the Star Wars Land crowds. And them wanting to milk as much as they can out of that addition.



Yes, anyone without an AP is going for 5 days or less, but out of those people, I think people with budget considerations and those coming in larger groups will not be interested. (I consider my family of 6 to be a larger group. I would not pay $60/day for my family, but I might pay $20/day for me and DH if we came alone. It does make more sense for people who already buy photo pass though.) The pool of people that is left doesn't seem to be a very big to me. I'm hoping this service affects me in the same way VIP tours or Club 33 affects me, as in not at all. I know it is there and I know other people can afford it, but other than taking a picture near the old Club 33 door, it doesn't impact me at all. My experience isn't diminished because other people can afford those services. However, if the availability of Maxpass diminishes my experience in the parks, then we'll have to re-think our plans for the next year and consider adding it to our passes. 

I completely agree that this is about planning for the future, Star Wars land, and any possible expansion/renovation of DCA for Marvel. I think they will keep adjusting the system over the next few years to make it more efficient and profitable for them.


----------



## ktlm

bethwc101 said:


> I don't think they can get rid of the paper fastpasses altogether. Some guests just don't have smartphones. Crazy but true. And without the paper fastpass how are they supposed to remember their ride times? Bring a seperate piece of paper and write it down?



Oh, they definitely can- that is exactly what happened at WDW.  If you can't remember what time your FP is for, you better have written it down, or have your phone. 

As far as using both the app and machines-- or using the machines when your phone dies, here is how I suspect it will operate.   You have to have your ticket linked to the app to use Max Pass.   When you book on your phone, that FP should go ON your ticket and your ticket should be able to be scanned at the ride (if it is like WDW, they don't scan phones- you have to have your magic band or ticket).  That means that if you put your ticket into the machine it should recognize whether you are available for a FP and if you do not have one booked on MaxPass already with a window not opened for the next, you should be able to get one booked on the machine.   I could be wrong, but I would be surprised if this is not how it works.   That is consistent with the system at WDW where you can book on the app/phone- or at the kiosks (they no longer have machines at the ride)- and then you show your ticket or magicband to enter the ride.


----------



## mom2rtk

ktlm said:


> Oh, they definitely can- that is exactly what happened at WDW.  If you can't remember what time your FP is for, you better have written it down, or have your phone.
> 
> As far as using both the app and machines-- or using the machines when your phone dies, here is how I suspect it will operate.   You have to have your ticket linked to the app to use Max Pass.   When you book on your phone, that FP should go ON your ticket and your ticket should be able to be scanned at the ride (if it is like WDW, they don't scan phones- you have to have your magic band or ticket).  That means that if you put your ticket into the machine it should recognize whether you are available for a FP and if you do not have one booked on MaxPass already with a window not opened for the next, you should be able to get one booked on the machine.   I could be wrong, but I would be surprised if this is not how it works.   That is consistent with the system at WDW where you can book on the app/phone- or at the kiosks (they no longer have machines at the ride)- and then you show your ticket or magicband to enter the ride.


I think the scanners will scan from a phone. And I believe even the "paper" system now puts the FP on your ticket. Even though the system doesn't start until next week, they have already switched over to scanning tickets to redeem any FP. For now at least, they FP kiosks are spitting out FP time reminders, but you need your ticket for redemption.


----------



## alvernon90

I bought tickets from LMT for a trip next week, and just yesterday found out that Maxpass will be live during our trip.  However, there is no way to use the Disneyland app to link third party tickets.  You can link an annual pass, or you can link tickets bought through the app, but not third party tickets.  This means that Maxpass will not work with LMT tickets.  I called LMT and they confirmed this.

So if you want to use Maxpass for any days of your trip, getting discount tickets from a third party seller is out the window.  It's too late for me now, but anyone thinking about a future trip should keep this in mind.


----------



## Royals

Thank you for the information! I've been holding out on more Maxpass information before we bought tickets from LMT. However, we'd save $50 a ticket getting them from LMT. Maxpass was a no brainer for us when it would be $100 for the two of us for 5 days and would include photopass that we'd buy anyway. But if we can't buy the tickets from LMT that essentially makes the price of Maxpass $200 for the two of us. Then I'm not so sure it's worth it. Eeeek, tough decision.


----------



## alvernon90

Bear in mind that the people at LMT might be wrong about this.  However, given that the app was just updated yesterday and there is still no way to get a third party ticket into the app, it seems very unlikely that they will do another update in less than a week to add that functionality.

I told LMT that they should update their web site to clarify that their tickets are no longer the same as purchasing direct from Disney, and are now inferior because they are not Maxpass eligible.  They said they would discuss it, but I doubt they will.  As for me, I'm done with LMT and third party resellers in general.  Disney locks down their tickets tighter and tighter every year, and I no longer think the savings are worth it.


----------



## DaveNinja

Once you trade the LMT print out for the real tickets at the gate, you should be able to add your real ticket to the App and then add MultiPass.


----------



## jrjankowski8

I bought tickets through Disney last month and I can't add MP either.  Plus I don't think you can even add MP on the DL site yet either, so basically anyone who has bought a DL ticket for future use as of this moment, can't add MP until the day of either.


----------



## alvernon90

DaveNinja said:


> Once you trade the LMT print out for the real tickets at the gate, you should be able to add your real ticket to the App and then add MultiPass.



This may eventually turn out to be true, but the the app is not currently configured to add even real tickets from the gate.  It only lets you shoot bar codes of annual passes.  

Also, I called LMT and they expressly told me that their tickets would not work with Maxpass, but that they can still be used to pull FPs from the kiosks.  Again, they could be wrong about that, but it would be pretty dumb for them to tell their customers that their tickets are inferior when they are not.

So I hope you are right, but I suspect it is wishful thinking.


----------



## alvernon90

jrjankowski8 said:


> I bought tickets through Disney last month and I can't add MP either.  Plus I don't think you can even add MP on the DL site yet either, so basically anyone who has bought a DL ticket for future use as of this moment, can't add MP until the day of either.



I'm not talking about adding Maxpass to existing tickets, I'm talking about linking tickets to the app so that Maxpass can be added to them.  LMT informed me that I will not even be able to do step 1, so step 2 will not be an option even when the system goes live.


----------



## ricardol

I think this is very premature to confirm...... Almost no one has accurate information, so lets just chill and wait till next week for Max Pass to Go live.


It would be unlike Disney to restrict which tickets can get Maxpass


----------



## mom2rtk

ricardol said:


> I think this is very premature to confirm...... Almost no one has accurate information, so lets just chill and wait till next week for Max Pass to Go live.
> 
> 
> It would be unlike Disney to restrict which tickets can get Maxpass


I agree. We already bought LMT tickets and I'm not worried. I'm sure they'll find a way to take my money!  

But we're staying onsite and I assume the hotel staff will be able to help me with it.


----------



## alvernon90

ricardol said:


> It would be unlike Disney to restrict which tickets can get Maxpass



Wouldn't it?  Wouldn't Disney rather have people buying tickets full price directly from them?

Again, let me reiterate -- I did not simply dream this up and hit the panic button.  I called LMT and they confirmed it.  Even if you think they are in the business of saying things about their own company that are not true and make themselves look worse, it would probably at least be prudent to wait until after next week before buying from them.


----------



## jrjankowski8

As someone said earlier in the thread...when you transfer your voucher for your actual park tickets, you can then use the app to upload your tickets.  Then you can buy your MP.  You would need to do this under the new FP system anyway.


----------



## hodad

We're 95% sure we're headed to DLR on the 19th or 20th. I have a Premier Passport, so Maxpass is included, and my partner and 6yo have 5-day LMT tickets that we will convert to SoCal APs by the end of the month. So many new variables compared to the last time we went, two years ago, with 1-day tickets. I'll report back if there's an issue connecting the LMT tix to Maxpass.


----------



## alvernon90

jrjankowski8 said:


> As someone said earlier in the thread...when you transfer your voucher for your actual park tickets, you can then use the app to upload your tickets.  Then you can buy your MP.  You would need to do this under the new FP system anyway.



Again, I cannot be clear enough about this: LMT contends that what you are saying is false.  It would be to their benefit to agree with you, but they don't.  I'm not saying you are wrong, LMT is saying you are wrong.  Maybe you are right and LMT is wrong, but wouldn't they be in a better position to know?  Wouldn't they have a better incentive to say their tickets will work with Maxpass if that is in fact true?

Also, as mentioned upthread, the current Disneyland app does not allow for tickets received from converted vouchers to be added to the app -- only direct purchase tickets or APs.  Disney just pushed an update to the app on Thursday.  If they want to add that functionality, they need to push another update by Tuesday.  Why do two updates in one week instead of adding that functionality all at once so it is there when Maxpass goes live?

For anyone who prefers to have hard evidence before dropping hundreds or thousands of dollars on non-refundable tickets, you should consider waiting a while until the speculation and wishful thinking has been sorted from the facts.


----------



## az4boys

If this is accurate, then Disney is excluding all tickets bought from 3rd parties: Costco, ARES, Get Away Today, LMTClub, and any other travel agency. Seems like it would be in Disney's interest to get this fixed quick, and maybe they already have a plan in place. We just bought from LMTClub, and we did not receive vouchers. We received tickets printed directly from the Disney website by LMTClub. I didn't try adding them to the app because I had no need to. (We just got back 2 days ago and the tickets worked great. I was very happy with LMTClub.)


----------



## alvernon90

az4boys said:


> If this is accurate, then Disney is excluding all tickets bought from 3rd parties: Costco, ARES, Get Away Today, LMTClub, and any other travel agency.



Exactly.  It could be Disney has a plan in place to fix it so third party tickets can be added to the app.  It could also be that pushing out the third party sellers by making their tickets less valuable is part of their plan.  After all, it makes little sense to discount when the parks are always full.  All I know is that LMT also believes their tickets will not work with Maxpass.


----------



## Wahlee

I wonder what Disney themselves would say if you called them.


----------



## Davin_Felth

https://m.facebook.com/DisneylandTo...6345.353136044758648/1597577786981128/?type=3

Disneyland Today is marked as the official Disneyland Facebook page, so I'm going to trust things they're posting.

They have said there will be another update to the App before Maxpass goes live.  The update that went out yesterday, has release notes that say it was for bug fixes and improved overall app performance.

They have said that admission tickets can be scanned to the device.  There was a reply they made yesterday that stated that MaxPass will be able to be purchased:

1)  During ticket purchase if buying from the Disneyland App (I think elsewhere it said from the website too)
2)  After ticket purchase, on the day you enter you can purchase a one day maxpass from the app after linking your ticket to the app.  They also said you can visit the box office to include MaxPass to your ticket, or at the Guest Services Desk at the Resort Hotel and Disney Desks at Good Neighbor Hotels.

I think it's very likely LMT doesn't know all the details yet.


----------



## Queen of the WDW Scene

Wait so even after you go to the turnstiles and turn in your piece of paper which then gives you a physical ticket provided by Disney you cannot then link it via the app and purchase Maxpass?
Seems odd...


----------



## peachiepie

I've just got in touch with Disneyland Today via facebook to try and get some confirmation (as we're there at the end of the month and I've already bought our tickets).  I'll let you know if/when I get a response!


----------



## DarkMetroid567

This would not make any sense. I bought my tickets on Disneyland.com with a different Disney account. I can't link them to my Disneyland app now, so I would never be able to get MaxPass at all? I don't think LMT knows what they're talking about. Another update isn't out of the question; it happens all the time.

EDIT: There's definitely an update coming. The last update was for bug fixes only, so there's nothing about MaxPass in the app.


----------



## StormyCA

Watching this with interest.  LMT has darned good rates compared to direct from Disney and other 3rd party retailers.  

I know that the vouchers you get from LMT are Disney vouchers.  I ordered from LMT and there was a 'mixup' in getting me the correct ticket vouchers.  LMT patched me through on a 3-way call with Disney and the Disney CSR said that if I didn't have the correct vouchers by the time we arrived to bring my LMT receipt and the credit card I used to Guest Services and they (Disney) would be able to find my order in their (Disney's) computer and issue me the correct tickets.

So I assume the same thing could be used at Guest Services to change your ticket vouchers and issue e-tickets to the app.


----------



## nutshell

No doubt that LMT is wrong.


----------



## alvernon90

Davin_Felth said:


> https://m.facebook.com/DisneylandTo...6345.353136044758648/1597577786981128/?type=3
> 
> Disneyland Today is marked as the official Disneyland Facebook page, so I'm going to trust things they're posting.
> 
> They have said there will be another update to the App before Maxpass goes live.  The update that went out yesterday, has release notes that say it was for bug fixes and improved overall app performance.
> 
> They have said that admission tickets can be scanned to the device.  There was a reply they made yesterday that stated that MaxPass will be able to be purchased:
> 
> 1)  During ticket purchase if buying from the Disneyland App (I think elsewhere it said from the website too)
> 2)  After ticket purchase, on the day you enter you can purchase a one day maxpass from the app after linking your ticket to the app.  They also said you can visit the box office to include MaxPass to your ticket, or at the Guest Services Desk at the Resort Hotel and Disney Desks at Good Neighbor Hotels.
> 
> I think it's very likely LMT doesn't know all the details yet.



I hope you are right.  I couldn't find the info in your link, but it certainly seems Disney would have better info than LMT.


----------



## NorthernCalMom

alvernon90 said:


> Wouldn't they have a better incentive to say their tickets will work with Maxpass if that is in fact true?


Not necessarily. If they haven't received all their information from Disney about how the new system works, they might simply be cautious about promising things, whose delivery they don't control, until they know more. As you said, this is all speculation right now...


----------



## alvernon90

NorthernCalMom said:


> Not necessarily. If they haven't received all their information from Disney about how the new system works, they might simply be cautious about promising things, whose delivery they don't control, until they know more. As you said, this is all speculation right now...



I have changed the thread title to be more accurate.  Since nobody knows right now and even LMT may have it wrong, it's best to wait a while until all facts are in before buying from any third party reseller.

Or not.  I'm just trying to share a strategy based on what I was told.  Anyone wishing to assume the risk should knock themselves out.


----------



## disneychrista

Not reading all the posts but my guess is that there will be an app update before the 19th for MaxPass.


----------



## poptart90

Just got back a week ago. During our trip they changed the FP system (obviously getting ready for MP):

1. The paper ticket is now a "reminder" of the time to return for your FP. They do not collect these paper tickets anymore.

2. You are required to scan your park ticket/pass to enter the FP line.

3. For many attractions, you were also required to complete a SECOND scan of your park ticket/pass to CONTINUE in the FP line.

This last one was the issue for us. Usually one person in our group (we have a little one) will wait outside while the main group goes FP. During that time, the person waiting grabs FP's for the next ride. But now, everyone entering the line must keep their park ticket/pass with them. Depending on the FP line wait, this just delays the ability to grab another FP.....thus the "purpose" of MP, I guess.

If you are standing in the FP line and have already scanned your park ticket/pass (releasing your FP) you can pull another one before you're even on the ride.

Would this change anyone's mind about adding MP?

Thankfully it was super slow when we were there so most rides had walk-on times anyway - we didn't need the FP system as much as we usually do...but I may consider it for busier times like Halloween/Holiday!


----------



## poptart90

Could someone confirm the price is $75 total to add MP to an Annual Pass? I thought I read that, but can't find it now? Been reading too many posts today! 

If you add it to your Annual Pass, then I assume it would always be "live" and not something we'd have to walk in and then "buy/activate" each day...does that sound correct? Trying to figure out if we want to pay $40 each next month to try this out, or just bite the bullet and pay the $75 on the first day for the rest of the year.


----------



## Delilah1310

22Tink said:


> This is what I'm hoping for rather than scrambling to purchase it as soon as you enter the parks.



Actually I think that might work okay.
Say we get there  - crowds are low and we see things are going fine and we don't need to use FP ... great we don't buy, save the money
But if we get there and things are quite busy and we know FP will be a big player for the day ... we'll buy.

Anxious to hear the reports next week!


----------



## 22Tink

Delilah1310 said:


> Actually I think that might work okay.
> Say we get there  - crowds are low and we see things are going fine and we don't need to use FP ... great we don't buy, save the money
> But if we get there and things are quite busy and we know FP will be a big player for the day ... we'll buy.
> 
> Anxious to hear the reports next week!


You make a very good point but for my trip it will only be myself and my daughter so I definitely plan to purchase it at least a few days of our trip to avoid dragging her around to get FP. I've never had a trip when I haven't used FP, especially for the headliners and I'm assuming this one will be no different so I'm hoping that I can purchase it before getting into the parks so it's done. I'm also waiting (not so) patiently for some reports back!!


----------



## peachiepie

I've had a reply back from Disneyland Today facebook. They say: "If you already have a vaild admission ticket, you can upgrade your ticket on the day of your visit to include Disney MaxPass. Guests do this via the Disneyland App after entering the park, in person at the box office, at Guest Services Desks at Resort Hotels or at Disney Desks at Good Neighbour Hotels. We look forward to seeing you soon!"
In my message I specifically asked them about whether you can buy MaxPass on tickets bought from a 3rd-party.  So it looks like you can, but I'll be watching with interest for peoples experience before we go!


----------



## ricardol

peachiepie said:


> I've had a reply back from Disneyland Today facebook. They say: "If you already have a vaild admission ticket, you can upgrade your ticket on the day of your visit to include Disney MaxPass. Guests do this via the Disneyland App after entering the park, in person at the box office, at Guest Services Desks at Resort Hotels or at Disney Desks at Good Neighbour Hotels. We look forward to seeing you soon!"
> In my message I specifically asked them about whether you can buy MaxPass on tickets bought from a 3rd-party.  So it looks like you can, but I'll be watching with interest for peoples experience before we go!




That is awesome information, that is what I was expecting....... Now let's wait and see how MAxpass works next week...


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

Spoke to a CM who said that a portion of all fastpasses available will be allocated for MaxPass. This will make fastpasses go quicker as here will be less of a pool to draw from. Those who pay for MaxPass would have a better chance of getting closer return times. Anyone else heard the same?


----------



## agamble

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> Spoke to a CM who said that a portion of all fastpasses available will be allocated for MaxPass. This will make fastpasses go quicker as here will be less of a pool to draw from. Those who pay for MaxPass would have a better chance of getting closer return times. Anyone else heard the same?



I just don't see how that would work. And if it is the case that would be a bummer for me. I would like to purchase Max Pass just for my AP for the photo benefit. But I need the FP return times to be the same so that we can pull the other ones for the rest of the family. It doesn't make sense for some to be for Max Pass. What if it's a heavy Max Pass day and all the Max Pass FP run out before the regular FP? Again that just sounds bizarre and confusing.


----------



## sashasmommy

Has anyone answered the question yet:  What's stopping people from having one person in their party buy MaxPass just for the benefit of getting PhotoPass for cheap?  Assuming that you don't need Fast Passes, that is.  I read the "rumor" that if you have Max Pass, you can only use Max Pass and not get FP from kiosk, so that might mess some people up.  But what if you didn't care about FP and just bought it for the PhotoPass option?


----------



## Princess Jes

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> Spoke to a CM who said that a portion of all fastpasses available will be allocated for MaxPass. This will make fastpasses go quicker as here will be less of a pool to draw from. Those who pay for MaxPass would have a better chance of getting closer return times. Anyone else heard the same?


Should we really be taking what a random CM says as fact? I mean, at least for WDW, the frontline CM's often know less than the well informed DISers.
I'd take anything a CM says with a grain of salt.


----------



## Niltiac

sashasmommy said:


> Has anyone answered the question yet:  What's stopping people from having one person in their party buy MaxPass just for the benefit of getting PhotoPass for cheap?  Assuming that you don't need Fast Passes, that is.  I read the "rumor" that if you have Max Pass, you can only use Max Pass and not get FP from kiosk, so that might mess some people up.  But what if you didn't care about FP and just bought it for the PhotoPass option?


If you don't care about getting FP at all, then I don't see any reason you can't purchase one MP just for the photos. If you do want to use FP and have your return time match the rest of your group, it's still unclear if that would work. It would depend if either the return times match (i.e. MP and regular FP are pulling from the same pool) or if they don't match but you have the option to pull regular FP in lieu of MP. If the return times don't match up and you're locked in to using MP all day, then that strategy would be more trouble than it's worth. I actually wonder if they're going to set it up that way for that very reason, to keep people paying full price for PP.


----------



## mom2rtk

agamble said:


> I just don't see how that would work. And if it is the case that would be a bummer for me. I would like to purchase Max Pass just for my AP for the photo benefit. But I need the FP return times to be the same so that we can pull the other ones for the rest of the family. It doesn't make sense for some to be for Max Pass. What if it's a heavy Max Pass day and all the Max Pass FP run out before the regular FP? Again that just sounds bizarre and confusing.



Totally agree. That makes no sense to me.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

Princess Jes said:


> Should we really be taking what a random CM says as fact? I mean, at least for WDW, the frontline CM's often know less than the well informed DISers.
> I'd take anything a CM says with a grain of salt.



Agreed, which is why I wondered if anyone else had heard the same. Not taking what she said as fact, just thought I'd mention it. Part of why I thought it might be relevant is because a lot of people have speculated that there might be two separate return times for MP and FP and this kind of supported that theory.


----------



## bdiddy

I'm anxious to see that if you do get the Max Pass if you can't use the paper fastpasses. We'll be there on the 25th and 26th and I was going to get the photopass anyway for our 2 days so it seems it would make sense for us to just get the Maxpass since iy would be the same price but I'm nervous about the system having issues with it being so new. We had plans to go for the Guardians fastpass immediately at rope drop but will Maxpass throw that all of now? Like will the return times be much later since people will be grabbing them on the app now. 

Can you still purchase the photopass separate now without the Maxpass I wonder? 

So many questions. Lol...


----------



## STLstone

bdiddy said:


> I'm anxious to see that if you do get the Max Pass if you can't use the *paper fastpasses*. We'll be there on the 25th and 26th and I was going to get the photopass anyway for our 2 days so it seems it would make sense for us to just get the Maxpass since iy would be the same price but I'm nervous about the system having issues with it being so new. We had plans to go for the Guardians fastpass immediately at rope drop but will Maxpass throw that all of now? Like will the return times be much later since people will be grabbing them on the app now.
> 
> Can you still purchase the photopass separate now without the Maxpass I wonder?
> 
> So many questions. Lol...



It might not have been what you meant, but for anyone else reading: there is no such thing as a "paper fastpass" anymore.

To get a fastpass, you stick your park ticket in the machine and it electronically reserves your fastpass. Then, when your return window is open, you take your park ticket to the ride, where it is scanned again to allow you in.

When you insert your park ticket into the machine to reserve your fastpass, the machine will print out a paper reminder/receipt. This reminder has no value and will not get you into the ride.


----------



## bdiddy

STLstone said:


> It might not have been what you meant, but for anyone else reading: there is no such thing as a "paper fastpass" anymore.
> 
> To get a fastpass, you stick your park ticket in the machine and it electronically reserves your fastpass. Then, when your return window is open, you take your park ticket to the ride, where it is scanned again to allow you in.
> 
> When you insert your park ticket into the machine to reserve your fastpass, the machine will print out a paper reminder/receipt. This reminder has no value and will not get you into the ride.



Yes that's what I meant, the traditional non magic-band way. I still call them paper fastpasses in my mind even though it's slightly different now.


----------



## sleepymouse

The change from paper FPs to them being loaded onto park tickets and linked to park tickets was done in preparation for MaxPass, right? I think this makes sense. So my assumption would be that it is all FPs are coming down the same pipeline. Return times should be the same at FP machines and on your phone with MaxPass. I would also surmise that if you have MaxPass you can use your phone or visit distribution machines. Just my two cents.


----------



## NorthernCalMom

sleepymouse said:


> Return times should be the same at FP machines and on your phone with MaxPass. I would also surmise that if you have MaxPass you can use your phone or visit distribution machines. Just my two cents.


I guess those are the big questions. Sitting on pins & needles here, eagerly awaiting tomorrow's reports from folks in the parks...


----------



## idle

So we're a day out and I haven't seen any updates yet to the DL App (for iOS at least) which would include MaxPass functionality.

It would seem prudent to have at least updated it a day before...ya know, in case of any hiccups.


----------



## Davin_Felth

The Android version got an update yesterday, but the release notes said it was for bug fixes.   I don't see any way to link existing tickets in the app yet.  I'm guessing there'll be another release tonight.


----------



## Winnowill

My iPhone app has been telling me that it's no longer going to be supported after 8/14 and that I need to update it. The last update was pushed on 7/13.


----------



## Jperiod

Seems there is a 30 min delay before getting the next FP today?


----------



## dina444444

Jperiod said:


> Seems there is a 30 min delay before getting the next FP today?


That started on Friday. It becomes null if you use the FP you just grabbed.


----------



## Jperiod

dina444444 said:


> That started on Friday. It becomes null if you use the FP you just grabbed.


Ugh, thanks!  We were still waiting for the time to pass. I even asked a cm working the machine! Well now I know for the rest of the day!


----------



## NorthernCalMom

Jperiod said:


> I even asked a cm working the machine!


This board is like a Disney park strategy think tank. It never ceases to amaze me how much more the collective Dis-brains know than the individual cast members...


----------



## twodogs

agamble said:


> I just don't see how that would work. And if it is the case that would be a bummer for me. I would like to purchase Max Pass just for my AP for the photo benefit. But I need the FP return times to be the same so that we can pull the other ones for the rest of the family. It doesn't make sense for some to be for Max Pass. What if it's a heavy Max Pass day and all the Max Pass FP run out before the regular FP? Again that just sounds bizarre and confusing.



Don't know how much this clarifies it, but this is on the MaxPass page on the DLR site:

"An experience that does not have FASTPASS availability at a physical FASTPASS service machine will not be available using the Disney MaxPass feature. FASTPASS selections for entertainment may not be available, and the FASTPASS selections available through Disney MaxPass are subject to change without notice."


----------



## idle

Well here's another update:

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-maxpass-coming-july-19-to-disneyland-resort/


----------



## TrentRyan

They've definitely been making changes on the backend without actual app updates. I can now see my Premier AP under My Passes which was never supported before. I'd imagine the changes are all server side.


----------



## Lesley Wake

Just a heads up, MaxPass is supposed to be automatically included with Premier passes. But Disney IT is having issues associating them properly with the accounts on the app. You may need to call/email to get it taken care of!


----------



## onlyoneash

Just watch the new maxpass instruction video. The end says "it's just that easy" 

I literally laughed  

Kinda doesn't seem "just that easy" There are still a lot of questions not answered. 

It's fine though, because this forum will answer them way before Disney will. Feel bad for people walking into this whole thing tomorrow blind.


----------



## Baptist

Winnowill said:


> My iPhone app has been telling me that it's no longer going to be supported after 8/14 and that I need to update it. The last update was pushed on 7/13.



Same thing happening to me.  Then, I go to update and there is not an update to be had.


----------



## alvernon90

onlyoneash said:


> Just watch the new maxpass instruction video. The end says "it's just that easy"
> 
> I literally laughed



I did the same thing.  There is one thing I want to know about this system -- how to link tickets to the app if the tickets were not purchased with the app -- and when the video got to that part it just didn't show the app at all.  The phone disappeared.

This is not going to be "that easy" at all. I think tomorrow is going to be something of a nightmare.  Hopefully it will be sorted out by the time we get there on Friday.


----------



## Baptist

mom2rtk said:


> I've wondered how on Earth Disney's IT systems will be able to handle all the hits on their system every morning at rope drop. Maybe they are hoping this will space things out just a bit? But honestly, I think it's a huge marketing mistake. If people get into the park and get a lot done in the first couple hours without MaxPass, I can see a fair number of them deciding to just let it go for that day.


I'm sure Disney's IT infrastructure can handle rope drop.  Just look at a football game, there are 100,000 people in one location accessing the internet.  I was at the Cub's victory rally, with 2 million other people.  Nobody was getting internet service.  Your point is valid, but I'm sure they tested it.


----------



## DDhunter

Can you use both MaxPass and pull Fast passes the old fashioned way?  I'm not saying double up on them, just when your window is open can you get paper FastPass or once you are locked into MaxPass is that all you can use? 

And, I agree with above poster, after watching that video, I laughed because it doesn't look "easy."


----------



## Winnowill

DDhunter said:


> Can you use both MaxPass and pull Fast passes the old fashioned way?  I'm not saying double up on them, just when your window is open can you get paper FastPass or once you are locked into MaxPass is that all you can use?
> 
> And, I agree with above poster, after watching that video, I laughed because it doesn't look "easy."


Word is that, no, once you're locked into MaxPass, you cannot pull FPs at the machines. Which is a problem if the phone you're using to access MaxPass with goes down. I suppose you can log into your account with someone else's, but still. If it's just me and DD, I'm the only one with a smartphone.


----------



## Kiwigirls

[QUOTE="alvernon90, .  There is one thing I want to know about this system -- how to link tickets to the app if the tickets were not purchased with the app -- and when the video got to that part it just didn't show the app at all.  The phone disappeared.
.[/QUOTE]

It says that you can link those tickets  by scanning the barcode on the back of the ticket with the app.  Hopefully that means it is quite straightforward.


----------



## alvernon90

Kiwigirls said:


> It says that you can link those tickets  by scanning the barcode on the back of the ticket with the app.  Hopefully that means it is quite straightforward.



That's what they said, but they didn't show a screen shot on how to do it.  You can't do it with the current app.  So unless there is an update before tomorrow (either with the app or on the back end) it is not going to work.

I just think it is funny that they won't show it, they will only tell us that it works.  They show other MaxPass screen shots but not that.


----------



## lmhall2000

alvernon90 said:


> That's what they said, but they didn't show a screen shot on how to do it.  You can't do it with the current app.  So unless there is an update before tomorrow (either with the app or on the back end) it is not going to work.
> 
> I just think it is funny that they won't show it, they will only tell us that it works.  They show other MaxPass screen shots but not that.



There is a place...click on your icon at the bottom of the app..."Hit 'My Tickets'"

Then you'll see a PLUS symbol, hut that and there is a button that says "Link Tickets"
My app updated July 14th.
I still do not see a place to buy MaxPass though. It shows all 5 of my 3-day pass tickets, are those able to use Max Pass?


----------



## sleepymouse

lmhall2000 said:


> There is a place...click on your icon at the bottom of the app..."Hit 'My Tickets'"
> 
> Then you'll see a PLUS symbol, hut that and there is a button that says "Link Tickets"
> My app updated July 14th.
> I still do not see a place to buy MaxPass though. It shows all 5 of my 3-day pass tickets, are those able to use Max Pass?


Exactly. I added my kids APs to my app the other day. Super easy.

By the way, we arrive on Thursday and plan to add MaxPass to our APs. Fingers and toes crossed.


----------



## DisneyAsh32

lmhall2000 said:


> There is a place...click on your icon at the bottom of the app..."Hit 'My Tickets'"
> 
> Then you'll see a PLUS symbol, hut that and there is a button that says "Link Tickets"
> My app updated July 14th.
> I still do not see a place to buy MaxPass though. It shows all 5 of my 3-day pass tickets, are those able to use Max Pass?



I tried that with my parkhopper tickets and it didn't work. From what I can see, you can only scan in annual passes at the moment.


----------



## RedHotMama

Saw something in the video I hadn't realized before. You have to scan the barcode on your phone when you return for the fp. I thought you would still just scan your ticket. So if I'm in charge of scheduling everyone's fps, and I'm not going on a ride with them, I have to hand over my phone and let them take it? Not good.


----------



## Delilah1310

DisneyAsh32 said:


> I tried that with my parkhopper tickets and it didn't work. From what I can see, you can only scan in annual passes at the moment.



Yep, me too.
We have our 5-day hoppers - the plastic cards we got in the packet.
Scanned each barcode ... each time it told me it was invalid.
But admittedly, the "tickets" part of the app I was using says "Link a PASS."

Could it be that I have to go into the park first with a 5-day hopper to "active" the ticket before it will recognize it?
Will wait to hear back from others on their experience.


----------



## onlyoneash

RedHotMama said:


> Saw something in the video I hadn't realized before. You have to scan the barcode on your phone when you return for the fp. I thought you would still just scan your ticket. So if I'm in charge of scheduling everyone's fps, and I'm not going on a ride with them, I have to hand over my phone and let them take it? Not good.



I did not realize that either.

So if you have say a pre teen without a smartphone that wants to ride splash with maxpass and you want to ride Winnie the Pooh with the littles, then you have to hand over your phone on a wet ride to your kid or go with them?!?

Also, it sounds like you have to scan your "fastpass barcode" twice on some rides (once at the beginning and once in the middle to prevent line jumpers) so you can't just scan it once for them and leave!

Plus, don't some people like to leave their phones OFF rides on purpose so they don't fly out and break/get lost? Aren't there even some warnings? So you have to have your phone to use maxpass and we charge you $10 extra per day BUT you have to bring your phone on the very rides we advise you not too?

Hence why WDW has bands I suppose instead of using phones. Yikes. Maybe don't use maxpass if your whole party won't stay together the entire time?


----------



## pudinhd

When I attached my APs and park tickets to the app, I only had to log into my Disney account on the app.  The APs were already linked to my Disney account and I purchased the park tickets directly from Disney, so they were in my account also.  Once I logged into the account on the app, I could see the APs and all tickets.


----------



## wenrob

I'm thinking the tickets need to be activated in the parks before they can be scanned into the app. I had an old four day hopper in the app when I went to link my passes. TBH I'm not sure if I put it in there or it was just on my account.

I have questioned the being able to use Max Pass only when you buy it and so far only one person has said they saw it when it was announced. I have looked and looked and can't find any evidence of that. It seems like people are just running with that theory. FP and MaxPass use the barcode on your ticket/AP to put you in the system. IMO there isn't any reason to believe you won't be able to use your ticket/AP at the scanners.


----------



## DDhunter

I just watched a You Tuber (Mrcheezypop) who they let test it out early.  He was actually able to use it for real, showing each step and I have to admit it looks great.  I am going to have to buy it.


----------



## bdiddy

alvernon90 said:


> I did the same thing.  There is one thing I want to know about this system -- how to link tickets to the app if the tickets were not purchased with the app -- and when the video got to that part it just didn't show the app at all.  The phone disappeared.
> 
> This is not going to be "that easy" at all. I think tomorrow is going to be something of a nightmare.  Hopefully it will be sorted out by the time we get there on Friday.



I was just in the app trying to figure out how to link my tickets but the only options are to link an annual pass or buy tickets. Am I missing something?

But holy cow I agree. I was laughing by the end of the video! I can't stand scanning phones. People never line them up right or they have trouble reading them. And then we have to do it for each person in or party? It's going to really slow things down. I know in theory it's not *that* different then scanning a magic band but those are much simpler than everyone and their different phones. What's the reason DL didn't want to do their own version of magic bands, does anyone know?


----------



## wenrob

To add to my previous post, how would the scanners know the difference between a barcode on your ticket or on your phone? My guess is they wouldn't which is why people were able to scan screenshots from their phones when FP went digital. I think Disney is just pushing the "convenance" of using your smartphone for everything.


----------



## 22Tink

onlyoneash said:


> I did not realize that either.
> 
> So if you have say a pre teen without a smartphone that wants to ride splash with maxpass and you want to ride Winnie the Pooh with the littles, then you have to hand over your phone on a wet ride to your kid or go with them?!?
> 
> Also, it sounds like you have to scan your "fastpass barcode" twice on some rides (once at the beginning and once in the middle to prevent line jumpers) so you can't just scan it once for them and leave!
> 
> Plus, don't some people like to leave their phones OFF rides on purpose so they don't fly out and break/get lost? Aren't there even some warnings? So you have to have your phone to use maxpass and we charge you $10 extra per day BUT you have to bring your phone on the very rides we advise you not too?
> 
> Hence why WDW has bands I suppose instead of using phones. Yikes. Maybe don't use maxpass if your whole party won't stay together the entire time?[/QUOTE
> 
> I saw a report from Disneyland Daily after testing it today that you do not have to scan your phone to get on the ride. Once you've selected your FP you can scan your park ticket instead. This allows parties to split up if they have different FP booked but only one phone. It does mean trusting them with their park tickets though!!


----------



## 22Tink

wenrob said:


> To add to my previous post, how would the scanners know the difference between a barcode on your ticket or on your phone? My guess is they wouldn't which is why people were able to scan screenshots from their phones when FP went digital. I think Disney is just pushing the "convenance" of using your smartphone for everything.



They don't know the difference. According to a report I saw from someone who tested it today you can use your park ticket to get on the ride once you've booked your FP with your phone.


----------



## STLstone

wenrob said:


> To add to my previous post, how would the scanners know the difference between a barcode on your ticket or on your phone? My guess is they wouldn't which is why people were able to scan screenshots from their phones when FP went digital. I think Disney is just pushing the "convenance" of using your smartphone for everything.


Someone is just going to have to be a guinea pig for this. If you can't use your regular ticket anymore after you buy MaxPass, that's a huge inconvenience that you just paid $10 each for.


----------



## STLstone

22Tink said:


> They don't know the difference. According to a report I saw from someone who tested it today you can use your park ticket to get on the ride once you've booked your FP with your phone.


This makes the most sense.


----------



## wenrob

22Tink said:


> They don't know the difference. According to a report I saw from someone who tested it today you can use your park ticket to get on the ride once you've booked your FP with your phone.


 Good to hear a confirmation.

I watched the video, it does look pretty cool. Still don't think it will be for us though. "Instant" FP about wore us out when we were there. We're more "take the day as it comes" visitors.


----------



## wenrob

STLstone said:


> Someone is just going to have to be a guinea pig for this. If you can't use your regular ticket anymore after you buy MaxPass, that's a huge inconvenience that you just paid $10 each for.


If I thought my family would let me get away with it I'd head out in the AM and sacrifice the $10 to do it.


----------



## onlyoneash

STLstone said:


> This makes the most sense.



It does to me too. Having one person with one phone all day would be crazy. Being able to scan your ticket too once booked is more realistic.


----------



## Tigger Trainer

Families are clearly not the target demographic for this service. After seeing the videos I would love to use this, but at $10 a day per person an extra $250 for our family of 5 for 5 days is definitely not in the cards. For the first time I will admit a service Disney provides that is not worth the value for our family. As much as I want to support the use of technology, without a discounted 5 day multi-day ticket option, I will not be participating. There are many ways to use $250 and paying that for digital fastpass is not the best use.


----------



## 707MickeyGirl

I agree there should be a multi-day ticket price break. Hopefully this will be offered in the future.

Fortunately, I only need to worry about getting this for myself and my granddaughter. I'll add it to my Signature AP for $75, even though I thing Signature APs should have a price break since we've already paid for PhotoPass, and I'll pay the $10 per day for my granddaughter. That's an extra $145 I didn't budget for. Ugh.


----------



## lmhall2000

Tigger Trainer said:


> Families are clearly not the target demographic for this service. After seeing the videos I would love to use this, but at $10 a day per person an extra $250 for our family of 5 for 5 days is definitely not in the cards. For the first time I will admit a service Disney provides that is not worth the value for our family. As much as I want to support the use of technology, without a discounted 5 day multi-day ticket option, I will not be participating. There are many ways to use $250 and paying that for digital fastpass is not the best use.



I think many are missing some key points. I never envisioned this as a buy one everyday we are there option, but a strategic benefit. The Wednesday we are there later in the day, so not worth it, Thursday is a slower day for DCA and fewer FP rides over there, so again, not worth it. But, Friday!!!!! Yassss!!! We were going to splurge $40 for one full day of photopass so upgrading to MaxPass is only $10 more!! Of course, we'll buy this!!!! And on our third day, do we really want to chase Fastpasses?? No way!


----------



## DDhunter

lmhall2000 said:


> I think many are missing some key points. I never envisioned this as a buy one everyday we are there option, but a strategic benefit. The Wednesday we are there later in the day, so not worth it, Thursday is a slower day for DCA and fewer FP rides over there, so again, not worth it. But, Friday!!!!! Yassss!!! We were going to splurge $40 for one full day of photopass so upgrading to MaxPass is only $10 more!! Of course, we'll buy this!!!! And on our third day, do we really want to chase Fastpasses?? No way!



Yes, exactly, this is my plan too.   We are going to get it on ONE of our days, not all of them.


----------



## losfp

I don't think frequent visitors are their target for MaxPass. We're going on holidays in the USA and Canada for six weeks, we're dropping a bit north of 30k on the trip so spending $280 for the 4 of us to access the system for 7 days isn't even a blip on the radar.

Locals will drop $10 here and there when it's warranted, but I think Disney are assuming that people who come cross country or from overseas like us will simply just pay the full whack.


----------



## DisneyAsh32

I just looked at the Disneyland app and saw that they just updated one of the links to say get a fastpass. From there it looks like you can now link a ticket or an annual pass.  I haven't tried to link my tickets yet, but hopefully everything is running smoothly!


----------



## BogFam5

So let me get this straight.  I can pay for MaxPass at $10 per day and get fast passes but also all of my PhotoPass pics?!?!  We will be visiting Disneyland next week (family of 5) and we're on a tight budget.  We are WDW veterans and have used My Disney Experience numerous times.  I've downloaded the Disneyland app, and I've read up on how to purchase MaxPass.  I'd rather spend the $150 dollars on something other than being able to use my phone to book FastPasses since DL still has old school fastpasses available, which is something we're looking forward to.  My primary purpose of getting MaxPass then, would be to pay $30 and get all of the PhotoPass pics.  If I'm understanding it correctly, according to their website, unlimited downloads of PhotoPass pics are included.  Do I still need to pay separately for PhotoPass?  Seems too good to be true so I feel like I'm missing something...


----------



## mom2rtk

Stay tuned. MaxPass is supposed to debut today.

On first glance it appears that you should be able to get MaxPass for one person ($30 for a 3 day purchase). But we don't have confirmation yet that the Fps you get on MaxPass will have the same return times as the ones the rest of your group would get at the kiosk (since they wouldn't be in MaxPass).


----------



## Girimama33

Where does the $30 figure come from? I guess if one person purchases it for PP alone, it is a good price.


----------



## mom2rtk

Girimama33 said:


> Where does the $30 figure come from?
> If you have a family of 5, you would pay $50 per day for the MaxPass. The $10 price is per day AND per ticket.


I assumed the PP was talking about enrolling just one of them in MaxPass to get the PhotoPass benefit.

Since Photopass was $39 for one day, I can see lots of people doing that. Unless Disney sets up 2 different pools for FP and the one person buying MaxPass gets different return times from everyone else in their group.


----------



## becks59

Girimama33 said:


> Where does the $30 figure come from? I guess if one person purchases it for PP alone, it is a good price.


I think they are going for three days and only choosing to have one person in their group get max pass for three days. 3x10==30. 

I'm very curious to see if this is a possibility too. We plan to do this if it will work without being a huge hassle.


----------



## Baptist

From how I read the website, you get all of your PhotoPasses with MaxPass.  You should not have to pay extra.  All together, it's not a bad deal considering they normally charge you for PhotoPass. However, if you are on a tight budget and don't mind running around the parks grabbing FastPasses, then maybe you should not get it.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

DisneyAsh32 said:


> I just looked at the Disneyland app and saw that they just updated one of the links to say get a fastpass. From there it looks like you can now link a ticket or an annual pass.  I haven't tried to link my tickets yet, but hopefully everything is running smoothly!



Mine too. It was the first thing that popped up when I went into my profile. I clicked on it and it had already linked my pass - scared me for a second until I saw at the bottom it said click to purchase. I don't want it, so I would have been upset had I added it accidentally! In that same place it allowed me to link other tickets/passes.


----------



## dec2009mama

so I can't add maxpass to our APs until we go to the parks?   I'd prefer to pre-buy since our exchange rate is doing well!   Also nice to pay for it now and not add it to the after trip blues bill!

if maxpass is purchased, can we still use our physical cards to get FP thru the kiosks?   I have everyone in the family linked in my account, hubby does not have a DL account nor data on his smartphone while we travel ~~ say I stay behind one afternoon for a pool day while hubby and kid hit the parks, can they still get FP the usual way with their physical AP cards?


----------



## Jedi Mouse

Does anyone know if you can add it to an AP for a single day?

We're half way through our AP's and I'm not sure I see $300 worth of value to activate it for all four of us, especially since we get PP included already.  But I would like to try it out for a day and see.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

dec2009mama said:


> so I can't add maxpass to our APs until we go to the parks?   I'd prefer to pre-buy since our exchange rate is doing well!   Also nice to pay for it now and not add it to the after trip blues bill!
> 
> if maxpass is purchased, can we still use our physical cards to get FP thru the kiosks?   I have everyone in the family linked in my account, hubby does not have a DL account nor data on his smartphone while we travel ~~ say I stay behind one afternoon for a pool day while hubby and kid hit the parks, can they still get FP the usual way with their physical AP cards?



You should be able to purchase now. It's giving me the option and I'm sitting at home. I don't want to go through all the steps to confirm it though because I don't want to actually purchase it. 


Is have no idea on your second question.


----------



## Niltiac

Jedi Mouse said:


> Does anyone know if you can add it to an AP for a single day?


The way it was worded gave me the impression that AP owners would have the choice to purchase it by the year or just purchase at the day rate.


----------



## Lesley Wake

Interesting too what mrcheezypop said, that regular tiks can buy it thru the app but APs have to go to a ticket booth if they want the year option.


----------



## dec2009mama

DisneyJamieCA said:


> You should be able to purchase now. It's giving me the option and I'm sitting at home. I don't want to go through all the steps to confirm it though because I don't want to actually purchase it.
> 
> 
> Is have no idea on your second question.



I have the option to purchase but then when I hit purchase it stops me and asks if all of my party is in the parks and I can't go any further!


----------



## dec2009mama

Lesley Wake said:


> Interesting too what mrcheezypop said, that regular tiks can buy it thru the app but APs have to go to a ticket booth if they want the year option.


really, that sucks those lines can get very long!!!
wondering if I can call the AP line to add


----------



## althepostman

I'm in CA before rope drop without extra magic tickets and we just used maxpass to book our RSR fast passes for 825 return!


----------



## BogFam5

Thank you everyone.  Yes, I would just pay the $10 per day for myself($30) instead of $10 per day for my family ($150).  Again, booking FastPasses on the app is less important to me than the PhotoPass pics   Seems like a steal compared to the daily PhotoPass price!  I'm definitely going to give it a try.  We will be there a week from today, so I'll let you know how it goes!


----------



## CateinPhoenix

althepostman said:


> I'm in CA before rope drop without extra magic tickets and we just used maxpass to book our RSR fast passes for 825 return!



Fantastic!  Come back later and let us know how and what you did in the morning with return times, please!


----------



## dec2009mama

althepostman said:


> I'm in CA before rope drop without extra magic tickets and we just used maxpass to book our RSR fast passes for 825 return!


great -- on my app at this moment it says sorry FP are not available right now


----------



## BogFam5

I just had another thought.  I wonder if you can still get paper Fastpasses if your ticket is attached to MaxPass??  If so, it would totally defeat my purpose of utilizing MaxPass just for PhotoPass, because I would not get the same return times as my family.  Hmm...


----------



## althepostman

Maxpass also giving us the option to cancel our fastpass.  We're going to wait to test that feature.  Maybe allows you to reset your collection window?


----------



## VandVsmama

If you purchase MaxPass, then you will NOT be able to get paper Fast Passes for the ticket that has Max Pass on it.  Your ONLY option for that ticket will be to get your FP through your Max Pass on the Disneyland app on your smart phone.  At least, that's what the previous info from Disney said.


----------



## althepostman

dec2009mama said:


> great -- on my app at this moment it says sorry FP are not available right now


Did you scan in at the gate yet?  That is what unlocked everything for us.


----------



## dec2009mama

althepostman said:


> Did you scan in at the gate yet?  That is what unlocked everything for us.


i usually can see FP return times on the app regardless if I am in the parks or not, i have noticed some lag in the app the last few days.


----------



## DLRExpert

At Disneyland now. Able to grab FP near tram stop at Downtown Disney.

However, you need to be signed into park first.


----------



## dec2009mama

althepostman said:


> Maxpass also giving us the option to cancel our fastpass.  We're going to wait to test that feature.  Maybe allows you to reset your collection window?


it does, you can cancel FP you have booked thru MP and pick up other ones instead.   its great that it is flexible if you change your mind throughout the day!


----------



## Davin_Felth

This is going to be a fun thread today.  I'm looking forward to seeing what everyone is discovering.  Maybe someone there today that is using MaxPass can give it a try and see if they can still use the FastPass Kiosks.


----------



## dec2009mama

Davin_Felth said:


> This is going to be a fun thread today.  I'm looking forward to seeing what everyone is discovering.  Maybe someone there today that is using MaxPass can give it a try and see if they can still use the FastPass Kiosks.



i hope so.....


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

dec2009mama said:


> I have the option to purchase but then when I hit purchase it stops me and asks if all of my party is in the parks and I can't go any further!



Man, that sucks. Like you, would want it ready to go if we decided to go this route.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

A few questions for anybody in the parks today

1) can you find out if it's true that APs have to do the year at the ticket booths? That they can't purchase the year through the app

2) are traditional FP and MP return times the same or does one move faster than the other?


----------



## dec2009mama

VandVsmama said:


> If you purchase MaxPass, then you will NOT be able to get paper Fast Passes for the ticket that has Max Pass on it.  Your ONLY option for that ticket will be to get your FP through your Max Pass on the Disneyland app on your smart phone.  At least, that's what the previous info from Disney said.



where did you see that?   i don't want to be locked into using MaxPass with our APs since we aren't always together, not everyone in the family has a DL account and when I go with friends who don't have maxpass I may not want to use it.


----------



## dec2009mama

3)  if you have maxpass, can you still use your park ticket to pull a FP from the kiosk?


----------



## mom2rtk

BogFam5 said:


> I just had another thought.  I wonder if you can still get paper Fastpasses if your ticket is attached to MaxPass??  If so, it would totally defeat my purpose of utilizing MaxPass just for PhotoPass, because I would not get the same return times as my family.  Hmm...


Just watched this video of someone testing Maxpass this week, and it does appear she was able to get paper FPs while on MaxPass. The system even recognized that she had used her ticket to pull a paper FP and added to her online account:


----------



## 22Tink

dec2009mama said:


> so I can't add maxpass to our APs until we go to the parks?   I'd prefer to pre-buy since our exchange rate is doing well!   Also nice to pay for it now and not add it to the after trip blues bill!
> 
> if maxpass is purchased, can we still use our physical cards to get FP thru the kiosks?   I have everyone in the family linked in my account, hubby does not have a DL account nor data on his smartphone while we travel ~~ say I stay behind one afternoon for a pool day while hubby and kid hit the parks, can they still get FP the usual way with their physical AP cards?


I hear you on the exchange rate!! Fellow Canadian?? 

Also, I saw a report yesterday that said you can use your paper ticket to get in the rides after you've made your selection in your phone.


----------



## dec2009mama

thank you --- you can book with maxpass or use your physical ticket/AP, I love having the flexibility to either book online or go up to the kiosk!!


----------



## BattyMcDoon

As of the other day, people that had been invited to try out the system before official release by disney were able to do it both on their phone and through the kiosk with their annual pass. Check out the newest Thingamavlogs video for more details.


----------



## dec2009mama

think I found the answer to #3!


----------



## Tigger Trainer

dec2009mama said:


> it does, you can cancel FP you have booked thru MP and pick up other ones instead.   its great that it is flexible if you change your mind throughout the day!



If you don't purchase Maxpass, but pull a Fastpass the regular way I heard that it will show in the app if your ticket is linked, is this true? Can you cancel a Fastpass in the app if pulled the regular way?

Can each individual link the tickets in your party to your their own My Disney Experience account?


----------



## Kender

Huh, even though my mom's and my accounts/passes are linked on the website, looks like I'll have to link them again in the app itself. Not a big deal. Just an extra step.

I definitely have MP, though, included with my Sig+. Too bad I'm 400 miles too far to go test it out, lol! Will be continuing to follow this thread. Looking like I might not get to DLR again until October because of work (boss laughed so hard when I suggested I take an August trip since I had to miss the birthday celebration for to work being crazy...). But at least most of the kinks will be ironed out by then I hope?


----------



## onlyoneash

How long do you think they will keep maxpass at $10?


----------



## althepostman

We were able to redeem our Maxpass using our paper ticket.


----------



## goodshepherd

hi all 

so today is 19th and I goto buy annual passports

and maxpass isn't an option for the deluxe annual pass?


is it available with the deluxe annual pass?


doesn't look like its an option for it right now on the website

hmmm


----------



## wenrob

Tigger Trainer said:


> If you don't purchase Maxpass, but pull a Fastpass the regular way I heard that it will show in the app if your ticket is linked, is this true? Can you cancel a Fastpass in the app if pulled the regular way?
> 
> Can each individual link the tickets in your party to your their own My Disney Experience account?


These are great questions. My DD's AP is linked to mine and she has just been logging into the app with my account. However she does trips with her friends so I'd be curious to know the answer to that.


----------



## idle

Any word on if wi-fi has improved since MP is now live?


----------



## dina444444

This FAQ from Disney should answer your questions. 

Usually for AP they aren't actually active when you buy them it's when you first use them at the turnstile.  

https://disneyland.disney.go.com/guest-services/maxpass/


----------



## SorcererPanda

At the park right now, and there doesn't seem to be any improvements on the wifi. 

There seems to be a lot of issues with MP right now. Either errors with linking tickets on the app, or MP purchases stuck in 'processing' since 8 am.


----------



## wenrob

wenrob said:


> These are great questions. My DD's AP is linked to mine and she has just been logging into the app with my account. However she does trips with her friends so I'd be curious to know the answer to that.


Quoting myself to say, I had DD sign into the app under her account and scan her AP in. Worked with no problem. Then I checked my account and it showed her still linked to me as well. Also noticed they color coded our APs which is a nice touch, easier to tell which belongs to each person.


----------



## az4boys

Can show fast passes be pulled with MP? For example, if we are in Disneyland all day, can we pull a WOC FP from Disneyland? That would be a nice perk if you are trying to get FP for night shows.


----------



## Davin_Felth

I'm curious how it works with multiple tickets and accounts as well.

For our trip next month, I was just planning on signing in with my account on my wife's phone, so she'd have access to all our tickets as well in case we decided to split up with the kids.  I'm curious if we can each sign in to our own accounts and have all the tickets linked in there and still be able to use the MaxPass on each phone.


----------



## 22Tink

az4boys said:


> Can show fast passes be pulled with MP? For example, if we are in Disneyland all day, can we pull a WOC FP from Disneyland? That would be a nice perk if you are trying to get FP for night shows.


I saw a report that the show FP will remain as paper FP and cannot be pulled with MP.


----------



## wenrob

Davin_Felth said:


> I'm curious how it works with multiple tickets and accounts as well.
> 
> For our trip next month, I was just planning on signing in with my account on my wife's phone, so she'd have access to all our tickets as well in case we decided to split up with the kids.  I'm curious if we can each sign in to our own accounts and have all the tickets linked in there and still be able to use the MaxPass on each phone.


The app let me link all of our APs in DD's account and they remain in mine. If I click "get FP" it gives me the option to create a party with them and the prompt to continue to purchase. So, presumably, yes.


----------



## twodogs

*How to Get Disney MaxPass*
When you purchase your theme park tickets—on disneyland.com, with the Disneyland app or at the Disneyland Resort—you can include the Disney MaxPass feature as an add-on.
If you already have an existing ticket or Annual Passport, you can purchase the Disney MaxPass feature for the day after entering a park. Then, link it to your ticket or Annual Passport through the Disneyland app.


----------



## twodogs

Jedi Mouse said:


> Does anyone know if you can add it to an AP for a single day?
> 
> We're half way through our AP's and I'm not sure I see $300 worth of value to activate it for all four of us, especially since we get PP included already.  But I would like to try it out for a day and see.



*Disney MaxPass for Annual Passholders*
Guests who have a valid Disneyland Annual Passport may purchase the Disney MaxPass feature as a daily add-on for $10 through the Disneyland app or as an annual add-on for $75 at a Disneyland Resort Ticket Booth. The Disney MaxPass feature is an included benefit with the Disney Signature Plus Passport and the Disney Premier Passport.
The cost of the annual Disney MaxPass feature cannot be pro-rated for passes expiring in less than a year and expires when your Annual Passport expires.


----------



## Davin_Felth

wenrob said:


> The app let me link all of our APs in DD's account and they remain in mine. If I click "get FP" it gives me the option to create a party with them and the prompt to continue to purchase. So, presumably, yes.


So, you purchased MaxPass on one account that has the whole party in it.  On your DD's account with just her own ticket, she can then access the MaxPass features too?  Cool


----------



## onlyoneash

I know I can't buy maxpass until in the park, But can I at least link my 3 day park hopper tickets beforehand so I'm ready? Or do I have to wait until I'm in the park to link AND buy maxpass?


----------



## MIChessGuy

onlyoneash said:


> I know I can't buy maxpass until in the park, But can I at least link my 3 day park hopper tickets beforehand so I'm ready? Or do I have to wait until I'm in the park to link AND buy maxpass?



I would like to know this as well.  I already have my 3-day PH for a late August trip (bought from ARES Travel), but haven't been to Disneyland since 1984.  It sounds like I have to wait 'til I obtain a "real" ticket from the turnstile, then buy maxpass after I am inside the park, which sounds tedious.


----------



## wenrob

Davin_Felth said:


> So, you purchased MaxPass on one account that has the whole party in it.  On your DD's account with just her own ticket, she can then access the MaxPass features too?  Cool


No, I did not purchase MaxPass. I'm not in the parks. I was able to link all of our APs in her account and mine. The app gives me the option to purchase MaxPass for the whole party in both accounts. Since they're all the same barcodes *presumably* it should work in both accounts.


----------



## wenrob

MIChessGuy said:


> I would like to know this as well.  I already have my 3-day PH for a late August trip (bought from ARES Travel), but haven't been to Disneyland since 1984.  It sounds like I have to wait 'til I obtain a "real" ticket from the turnstile, then buy maxpass after I am inside the park, which sounds tedious.


It will take you probably two minutes tops. Scan the tickets to link them, hit buy FP, select "buy MaxPass for party" (they're all auto selected) and then click purchase. If you have an account you should have a preferred payment already linked. If you don't, do that now so you're one step ahead.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

twodogs said:


> *Disney MaxPass for Annual Passholders*
> Guests who have a valid Disneyland Annual Passport may purchase the Disney MaxPass feature as a daily add-on for $10 through the Disneyland app or as an annual add-on for $75 at a Disneyland Resort Ticket Booth. The Disney MaxPass feature is an included benefit with the Disney Signature Plus Passport and the Disney Premier Passport.
> The cost of the annual Disney MaxPass feature cannot be pro-rated for passes expiring in less than a year and expires when your Annual Passport expires.



Thanks for finding this info. Super frustrating that not only are they charging Signature passes for this when we already have photopass included, they added salt in the wound that we have to wait in line at the stupid ticket booth! I already have a card linked to my account for dining - why can't they just put an option in the app to purchase for the day or for the life of the pass and let me pay with that card??


----------



## goodshepherd

found it thanks!!!

it says u can purchase through the Disney ticket booth as an addon.

apparently it could not be integrated into the website for deluxe


Guests who have a valid Disneyland Annual Passport may purchase the Disney MaxPass feature as a daily add-on for $10 through the Disneyland app or as an annual add-on for $75 at a Disneyland Resort Ticket Booth.


----------



## onlyoneash

wenrob said:


> It will take you probably two minutes tops. Scan the tickets to link them, hit buy FP, select "buy MaxPass for party" (they're all auto selected) and then click purchase. If you have an account you should have a preferred payment already linked. If you don't, do that now so you're one step ahead.



I am arriving the day before I go to Disneyland, can I exchange my vouchers for "real" tickets that day before at the booth? Then I could at least have my tickets linked?

It does sound easy to link the tickets once in the park and then buy maxpass, but I have an 18 month old and 4 year old that I will be chasing at rope drop, so one less thing would make a difference to me.



MIChessGuy said:


> I would like to know this as well.  I already have my 3-day PH for a late August trip (bought from ARES Travel), but haven't been to Disneyland since 1984.  It sounds like I have to wait 'til I obtain a "real" ticket from the turnstile, then buy maxpass after I am inside the park, which sounds tedious.



If we can exchange them the day before at the ticket booth, that might be a solution if you arrive the day before too?


----------



## wenrob

onlyoneash said:


> I am arriving the day before I go to Disneyland, can I exchange my vouchers for "real" tickets that day before at the booth? Then I could at least have my tickets linked?
> 
> It does sound easy to link the tickets once in the park and then buy maxpass, but I have an 18 month old and 4 year old that I will be chasing at rope drop, so one less thing would make a difference to me.
> 
> 
> 
> If we can exchange them the day before at the ticket booth, that might be a solution if you arrive the day before too?


I'm pretty sure you can. It's been a long time since I've done that though since we just scan our voucher from the phone when we don't have APs. Hopefully someone will come along soon and confirm.


----------



## Chubby

What is the timeframe you need to wait if you pull a later FP?  Everything so far has been with people pulling instant return times it seems.

If it's 10am and I pull a FP for RSR with a return time of 1pm, when can I pull my next FP with MP?  10:30am or 1pm?


----------



## onlyoneash

YAY!  I can confirm that if you have an emailed (printed) ticket that can be taken straight to the turnstiles (NOT a voucher that has to be will-call exchanged at the booths first)

Then it WILL link in the app! I have all 4 of our tickets downloaded/linked and ready for fast passes/max passes when we go later this year!


----------



## jandlinz

Just FYI, I just tried to order our tickets for our visit this September.  I ordered park hoppers with the Max Pass and after I typed in my credit card information and clicked confirm I got a glitch screen.  I went and checked and my account shows no tickets purchased. I called to see if the purchase went through and the CM told me they were having IT problems and if the tickets don't show up on the account in 2 days to call back.  I told him I didn't want to pay twice.  I will have to check my account to see if I was charged to confirm. Is anyone else having problems?


----------



## Angrose

Chubby said:


> What is the timeframe you need to wait if you pull a later FP?  Everything so far has been with people pulling instant return times it seems.
> 
> If it's 10am and I pull a FP for RSR with a return time of 1pm, when can I pull my next FP with MP?  10:30am or 1pm?


You can pull another FP two hours after you pulled the first one or when your return time opens, whichever comes first. So, in your scenario you could pull another FP at noon.


----------



## dina444444

Chubby said:


> What is the timeframe you need to wait if you pull a later FP?  Everything so far has been with people pulling instant return times it seems.
> 
> If it's 10am and I pull a FP for RSR with a return time of 1pm, when can I pull my next FP with MP?  10:30am or 1pm?


It's a bit confusing. Here are a few examples. 

If it's 10am and you pull a fp with a return time of 10am, the bottom of the paper will say you can get your next fp at 10:30. You can get your next fp earlier than that though if you use the fp you pulled for 10:05am. 

If it's 10am and you pull a fp for 10:45am the next time you can get an fp is 10:45am. 

Lastly, is the 2 hour rule. If you pull a fp at 10am for 2:30pm you can get your next fp at 12pm.


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

I'm hearing that photopass on the Signature passes will be honored until we renew.


----------



## closetmickey

Does anyone know, if I link my teenagers AP to my account, for ease when together, is she able to create her own account to access when I am not in the parks with her? Or for that matter, my younger daughter's AP is already in my account. How will this work if I am not there with her? Can she just use the AP and not the app to get fast passes?


----------



## agamble

closetmickey said:


> Does anyone know, if I link my teenagers AP to my account, for ease when together, is she able to create her own account to access when I am not in the parks with her? Or for that matter, my younger daughter's AP is already in my account. How will this work if I am not there with her? Can she just use the AP and not the app to get fast passes?


Someone answered this above and said she was able to put the tickets into both phone accounts.


----------



## agamble

WebmasterMaryJo said:


> I'm hearing that photopass on the Signature passes will be honored until we renew.


Are they losing the privilege?


----------



## onlyoneash

onlyoneash said:


> YAY!  I can confirm that if you have an emailed (printed) ticket that can be taken straight to the turnstiles (NOT a voucher that has to be will-call exchanged at the booths first)
> 
> Then it WILL link in the app! I have all 4 of our tickets downloaded/linked and ready for fast passes/max passes when we go later this year!



Got a little ahead of myself.

I just realized, I should have asked if your e-ticket number is the same as the actual ticket number they give you at the turnstile? If it is different, then obviously linking your e-ticket is pointless. You will have to link your "real ticket" with a different number later on anyways. Dang. Sorry guys.


----------



## tarheelalum

So from reading the disneyland website it appears that if you were to purchase any annual pass next week, SoCal select all the way up to Signature, you can pay an additional 75 dollars and get it maxx pass for the year. Correct?


----------



## closetmickey

agamble said:


> Someone answered this above and said she was able to put the tickets into both phone accounts.


Just read that. Thank you.


----------



## Winnowill

Oh wow. "The Disney PhotoPass Passholder benefit is included with the Disney Signature Passports purchased prior to July 19, 2017 and with the Disney Signature Passports that already have such benefit and are timely renewed back into Disney Signature Passports. Disney Signature Passholders who have the Disney PhotoPass Passholder benefit and who do not renew their passports on time or who renew into a different type of passport will lose the benefit and not be able to purchase the benefit at a later time. Any Disney Signature Passports purchased after July 19, 2017 will not include the Disney PhotoPass Passholder benefit."

That sucks.


----------



## agamble

People have reported back that you can use your ticket or the app to pull FP and the times are all the same, not two seperate pools. The ticket links back to your app, so you can't double dip. This is great news for those who just want the photo benefit. I'm definitely getting Max Pass for the photos for my AP. I don't think we'll get MaxPass for everyone though as it adds up at $75 per pass.


----------



## agamble

Winnowill said:


> Oh wow. "The Disney PhotoPass Passholder benefit is included with the Disney Signature Passports purchased prior to July 19, 2017 and with the Disney Signature Passports that already have such benefit and are timely renewed back into Disney Signature Passports. Disney Signature Passholders who have the Disney PhotoPass Passholder benefit and who do not renew their passports on time or who renew into a different type of passport will lose the benefit and not be able to purchase the benefit at a later time. Any Disney Signature Passports purchased after July 19, 2017 will not include the Disney PhotoPass Passholder benefit."
> 
> That sucks.


Bummer! Changes, changes, changes. This is like the parking benefit and how they took it away unless you renewed.


----------



## BogFam5

mom2rtk said:


> Just watched this video of someone testing Maxpass this week, and it does appear she was able to get paper FPs while on MaxPass. The system even recognized that she had used her ticket to pull a paper FP and added to her online account:


Wow, I Really like this video.  Tons of information.  Thanks so much for sharing, I subscribed to her channel as well.  I sure do hope that my return times next week are similar to hers


----------



## ashley0139

WebmasterMaryJo said:


> I'm hearing that photopass on the Signature passes will be honored until we renew.



Photopass will be honored as long as you continue to renew and do not let the pass expire.


----------



## Winnowill

Well, my Signature pass expired 6/26 and I did not renew it. I might have if I'd known about this.


----------



## Meldev

onlyoneash said:


> YAY!  I can confirm that if you have an emailed (printed) ticket that can be taken straight to the turnstiles (NOT a voucher that has to be will-call exchanged at the booths first)
> 
> Then it WILL link in the app! I have all 4 of our tickets downloaded/linked and ready for fast passes/max passes when we go later this year!


Is this lmtclub tickets?


----------



## onlyoneash

Meldev said:


> Is this lmtclub tickets?



Not sure, got them from a travel agency though. Probably LMT since the have the best prices. I will ask my hubby. 

It says on my paper "eticket" and has Oswald on it? Exp is Dec 2019. Has a barcode on the top and side. 

They are still showing up as linked on the app!


----------



## althepostman

Maxpass has been great for my me and my wife today... gives you great flexibility and saves a lot of FP running.  My favorite perk was the ability to grab RSR and guardians passes in the morning before rope drop snd while walking on to other rides.  No trouble using T-Mobile 4g in the parks.  Also can confirm that LMTclub tickets work with Maxpass.


----------



## dolewhipdreams

althepostman said:


> Also can confirm that LMTclub tickets work with Maxpass.



Thanks for that confirmation! That's what we plan to use on our upcoming trip.


----------



## onlyoneash

dolewhipdreams said:


> Thanks for that confirmation! That's what we plan to use on our upcoming trip.



My hubby said our Etickets are from LMT. I scanned the eticket barcode into the app for each ticket this morning and it worked! Let me know if it works for you!


----------



## idle

onlyoneash said:


> My hubby said our Etickets are from LMT. I scanned the eticket barcode into the app for each ticket this morning and it worked! Let me know if it works for you!



Do you have the ability in the app to unlink/delete the etickets from the app?


----------



## onlyoneash

idle said:


> Do you have the ability in the app to unlink/delete the etickets from the app?



When I hit the "fastpass" button, it let's me uncheck the boxes for each ticket in my party, but I don't see a place where I can delete the ticket entirely.


----------



## dolewhipdreams

Has anyone in the parks today tried to get a FP for WOC or Fantasmic? Even if you have MaxPass can you still pull a paper ticket just for these shows since they are supposed to be disconnected?


----------



## Davin_Felth

dolewhipdreams said:


> Has anyone in the parks today tried to get a FP for WOC or Fantasmic? Even if you have MaxPass can you still pull a paper ticket just for these shows since they are supposed to be disconnected?


I believe you can't get a FP for WOC or Fantasmic from your phone.

https://disneyland.disney.go.com/gu...MaxPasstoDebutJuly19attheDisneylandResort0001



> FASTPASS selections for entertainment may not be available


----------



## 22Tink

dolewhipdreams said:


> Has anyone in the parks today tried to get a FP for WOC or Fantasmic? Even if you have MaxPass can you still pull a paper ticket just for these shows since they are supposed to be disconnected?


I read a report yesterday that show FP are still paper


----------



## NorthernCalMom

Chubby said:


> What is the timeframe you need to wait if you pull a later FP?  Everything so far has been with people pulling instant return times it seems.
> 
> If it's 10am and I pull a FP for RSR with a return time of 1pm, when can I pull my next FP with MP?  10:30am or 1pm?


12 noon (2 hours) for any other FP or, alternatively, 1 pm for another RSR FP (if there are any left at that point).


----------



## dmcdixie

althepostman said:


> Maxpass has been great for my me and my wife today... gives you great flexibility and saves a lot of FP running.  My favorite perk was the ability to grab RSR and guardians passes in the morning before rope drop snd while walking on to other rides.  No trouble using T-Mobile 4g in the parks.  Also can confirm that LMTclub tickets work with Maxpass.



What was your return times on those? and how did you do it before Rope Drop? Should we be trying before Rope Drop? Going to tomorrow! Thanks


----------



## sleepymouse

DLRExpert said:


> At Disneyland now. Able to grab FP near tram stop at Downtown Disney.
> 
> However, you need to be signed into park first.


This makes sense. I imagine once you have entered the park for the day, you can continue to use within close proximity since you can book passes in one park for another.


----------



## NorthernCalMom

dmcdixie said:


> What was your return times on those? and how did you do it before Rope Drop? Should we be trying before Rope Drop? Going to tomorrow! Thanks


Does this mean FP can be drawn with MP BEFORE you enter the park (including for ticket holders who aren't even there yet)??? Example scenario: kids have trouble to get out of bed; I'll take their tickets (or have them already scanned to my phone anyhow), get their FP for either GOG or RSR & then meet up with them later, before the window expires (outside the park, if I'm holding their tickets or inside if I used the pic of their tickets on my phone) to ride the ride together. If that would work, that would be quite the change. Also, if FPs can be drawn before rope drop, how close to the turnstile would I have to be to get said FP (e.g. could I get it at my hotel and then mosey over)?

I am not actually planning to do any of those things, since I passionately love the early morning's short standby lines & wouldn't want to miss out on those, just for a few more moments of sleep. I'm just curious about this.


----------



## althepostman

It may have been due to the extra magic in CA.  We did not have extra magic but we were able to Maxpass an 825 RSR while waiting for rope drop.  We then Maxpassed a 1035 guardians at 825 while we were walkikng on to Soarin. 



dmcdixie said:


> What was your return times on those? and how did you do it before Rope Drop? Should we be trying before Rope Drop? Going to tomorrow! Thanks


----------



## Chubby

ahh i wasn't aware of the 2 hour rule, that helps a ton!  thank you!


----------



## goodshepherd

tarheelalum said:


> So from reading the disneyland website it appears that if you were to purchase any annual pass next week, SoCal select all the way up to Signature, you can pay an additional 75 dollars and get it maxx pass for the year. Correct?




yes that appears to be correct!!! 

im curious why we cant just do it when we buy it, like with a ticket hmmm.


----------



## sleepymouse

NorthernCalMom said:


> Does this mean FP can be drawn with MP BEFORE you enter the park (including for ticket holders who aren't even there yet)??? Example scenario: kids have trouble to get out of bed; I'll take their tickets (or have them already scanned to my phone anyhow), get their FP for either GOG or RSR & then meet up with them later, before the window expires (outside the park, if I'm holding their tickets or inside if I used the pic of their tickets on my phone) to ride the ride together. If that would work, that would be quite the change. Also, if FPs can be drawn before rope drop, how close to the turnstile would I have to be to get said FP (e.g. could I get it at my hotel and then mosey over)?
> 
> I am not actually planning to do any of those things, since I passionately love the early morning's short standby lines & wouldn't want to miss out on those, just for a few more moments of sleep. I'm just curious about this.


I would think not because each person needs to enter park (have ticket scanned at park entrance) before MP can be booked. Those who reserved MP before rope drop had probably already entered park but were being held at rope before official open time.


----------



## NorthernCalMom

sleepymouse said:


> I would think not because each person needs to enter park (have ticket scanned at park entrance) before MP can be booked. Those who reserved MP before rope drop had probably already entered park but were being held at rope before official open time.


Ah, that makes sense! Tickets would have then already been scanned.


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

ashley0139 said:


> Photopass will be honored as long as you continue to renew and do not let the pass expire.



Good to know!


----------



## bethannie203

I am enjoying reading this thread as more info. unfolds! This may have already been answered, but how do you split FPs up among your party using the app, and then book subsequent FPs for other party members if your party is not staying together the entire day? 

We are going in December with my husband's senior parents, and while one of them does have a smartphone, my hubby and I typically handle the technology aspect of things and make dining reservations/fastpass reservations on the app for all of us. (we have experience with the WDW FP+ system; Disneyland MP system is all new to us, obviously!) We do like to split up from his parents from time to time on our trips, so I am wondering if I (the primary account/app holder) will have to book their FPs separately from mine and my husband's on the app if we are planning to split up in the parks or just want to do different things at the same time. Then, after they have used their first fastpass, would I (the app holder) have to stay in contact with them to book the next one for them, even though we are not physically together in the parks?

I think we could teach my mother-in-law to use the app, but since all 4 of us will be sticking together for the majority of our trip, it just seems like it would be easier for me to book everyone's FPs at the same time to make sure we all get the same return times. Following that, if we did download the app for my MIL, is there a way to have our 2 accounts linked on the app, with me being able to book FP for all 4 of us, and then if we wanted to split up, with my mother-in-law being able to book FPs on her phone for the 2 of them, and me on my phone for my hubby and me? (Did that make any sense?!)  Basically, I want to be able to book FPs for all 4 of us in the party on my phone while we are together, and then when we split up, it would be ideal for my MIL to be able to book FPs for herself and her husband on her phone since we won't physically be with them the entire day. Is this even possible?

SO MANY QUESTIONS! lol From what I can tell so far the Maxpass system seems to be great for technology lovers, but not so great for those who are older and not-so-tech-savvy.


----------



## ricardol

sleepymouse said:


> I would think not because each person needs to enter park (have ticket scanned at park entrance) before MP can be booked. Those who reserved MP before rope drop had probably already entered park but were being held at rope before official open time.




This is a big thing, If you can pull fastpasses before Rope Drop just by arriving early this changes the game... My family wouldn't like this as we are rarely able to make rope drop now imagine trying to get there earlier to get a Maxpass FP..


Can someone try again tomorrow and confirm back?

Thanks.


----------



## DLgal

ashley0139 said:


> Photopass will be honored as long as you continue to renew and do not let the pass expire.



Whew! Just renewed a couple weeks ago. Don't plan to let my signature pass expire!


----------



## ricardol

Just to close the loop.  Other DISers at the park today have confirmed that you can buy Maxpass with LMTclub tickets...


----------



## althepostman

We had scanned in to the park and were waiting for regular rope drop.  Extra magic was underway.


NorthernCalMom said:


> Does this mean FP can be drawn with MP BEFORE you enter the park (including for ticket holders who aren't even there yet)??? Example scenario: kids have trouble to get out of bed; I'll take their tickets (or have them already scanned to my phone anyhow), get their FP for either GOG or RSR & then meet up with them later, before the window expires (outside the park, if I'm holding their tickets or inside if I used the pic of their tickets on my phone) to ride the ride together. If that would work, that would be quite the change. Also, if FPs can be drawn before rope drop, how close to the turnstile would I have to be to get said FP (e.g. could I get it at my hotel and then mosey over)?
> 
> I am not actually planning to do any of those things, since I passionately love the early morning's short standby lines & wouldn't want to miss out on those, just for a few more moments of sleep. I'm just curious about this.


----------



## az4boys

ricardol said:


> This is a big thing, If you can pull fastpasses before Rope Drop just by arriving early this changes the game... My family wouldn't like this as we are rarely able to make rope drop now imagine trying to get there earlier to get a Maxpass FP..
> 
> 
> Can someone try again tomorrow and confirm back?
> 
> Thanks.


 And as a further technicality... was it an early entry day for some park guests? I thought when I read this earlier it was, although the person booking the FP did not have access to early entry. Maybe I'm remembering the initial post wrong, and I don't have time to re-read all the posts right now.


----------



## az4boys

althepostman said:


> We had scanned in to the park and were waiting for regular rope drop.  Extra magic was underway.


 Well, that just answered my question.


----------



## cmwade77

Just remember that if you didn't buy MaxPass with your tickets you cannot buy it until after you have entered one of the parks.


----------



## cmwade77

WebmasterMaryJo said:


> I'm hearing that photopass on the Signature passes will be honored until we renew.


I just saw where it will continue to be honored even after renewing as long as you don't let your pass lapse, but if it expires before you renew you loose the benefit.


----------



## ricardol

az4boys said:


> Well, that just answered my question.



But the FP system isn't supposed to be active during EMH or Magic Morning..   It's supposed to start with regular opening hours..


----------



## althepostman

bethannie203 said:


> I am enjoying reading this thread as more info. unfolds! This may have already been answered, but how do you split FPs up among your party using the app, and then book subsequent FPs for other party members if your party is not staying together the entire day?
> 
> We are going in December with my husband's senior parents, and while one of them does have a smartphone, my hubby and I typically handle the technology aspect of things and make dining reservations/fastpass reservations on the app for all of us. (we have experience with the WDW FP+ system; Disneyland MP system is all new to us, obviously!) We do like to split up from his parents from time to time on our trips, so I am wondering if I (the primary account/app holder) will have to book their FPs separately from mine and my husband's on the app if we are planning to split up in the parks or just want to do different things at the same time. Then, after they have used their first fastpass, would I (the app holder) have to stay in contact with them to book the next one for them, even though we are not physically together in the parks?
> 
> I think we could teach my mother-in-law to use the app, but since all 4 of us will be sticking together for the majority of our trip, it just seems like it would be easier for me to book everyone's FPs at the same time to make sure we all get the same return times. Following that, if we did download the app for my MIL, is there a way to have our 2 accounts linked on the app, with me being able to book FP for all 4 of us, and then if we wanted to split up, with my mother-in-law being able to book FPs on her phone for the 2 of them, and me on my phone for my hubby and me? (Did that make any sense?!)  Basically, I want to be able to book FPs for all 4 of us in the party on my phone while we are together, and then when we split up, it would be ideal for my MIL to be able to book FPs for herself and her husband on her phone since we won't physically be with them the entire day. Is this even possible?
> 
> SO MANY QUESTIONS! lol From what I can tell so far the Maxpass system seems to be great for technology lovers, but not so great for those who are older and not-so-tech-savvy.



You can scan all your park tickets to one smartphone.  In the app you can choose to book all fastpasses simultaneously or one at a time for seperate rides.


----------



## DLRExpert

ricardol said:


> But the FP system isn't supposed to be active during EMH or Magic Morning..   It's supposed to start with regular opening hours..


That has changed since a few weeks ago.


----------



## cmwade77

KatieCharlotte said:


> It really sounds like they're testing the limits of FP.
> 
> Because of our family dynamics, I would rather have longer return times (and the resulting fewer FP/day) than significantly longer FP lines.  For most FP rides, we will be abandoning at least one member of my family to wait for us or ride something alone while the rest of us use our FP.  It sounds like a balance needs to be struck, and hopefully that will happen before our trip in a month.
> 
> I'm also wondering how this all affects the few rides with FP that we'd like to use the DAS for instead --for example, TSMM.  Are DAS users being sent to the same FP line?


At TSMM I can confirm that yes DAS users are indeed being sent to the same line as FP, really if you buy the MaxPass, I would use FP for that and DAS for another ride instead, makes much more sense to do it that way.


----------



## ricardol

DLRExpert said:


> That has changed since a few weeks ago.




Wow Really?  it so hard to be caught up these days....... That really sucks ,


----------



## Lesley Wake

bethannie203 said:


> I am enjoying reading this thread as more info. unfolds! This may have already been answered, but how do you split FPs up among your party using the app, and then book subsequent FPs for other party members if your party is not staying together the entire day?
> 
> We are going in December with my husband's senior parents, and while one of them does have a smartphone, my hubby and I typically handle the technology aspect of things and make dining reservations/fastpass reservations on the app for all of us. (we have experience with the WDW FP+ system; Disneyland MP system is all new to us, obviously!) We do like to split up from his parents from time to time on our trips, so I am wondering if I (the primary account/app holder) will have to book their FPs separately from mine and my husband's on the app if we are planning to split up in the parks or just want to do different things at the same time. Then, after they have used their first fastpass, would I (the app holder) have to stay in contact with them to book the next one for them, even though we are not physically together in the parks?
> 
> I think we could teach my mother-in-law to use the app, but since all 4 of us will be sticking together for the majority of our trip, it just seems like it would be easier for me to book everyone's FPs at the same time to make sure we all get the same return times. Following that, if we did download the app for my MIL, is there a way to have our 2 accounts linked on the app, with me being able to book FP for all 4 of us, and then if we wanted to split up, with my mother-in-law being able to book FPs on her phone for the 2 of them, and me on my phone for my hubby and me? (Did that make any sense?!)  Basically, I want to be able to book FPs for all 4 of us in the party on my phone while we are together, and then when we split up, it would be ideal for my MIL to be able to book FPs for herself and her husband on her phone since we won't physically be with them the entire day. Is this even possible?
> 
> SO MANY QUESTIONS! lol From what I can tell so far the Maxpass system seems to be great for technology lovers, but not so great for those who are older and not-so-tech-savvy.



If your group is split up I believe you have a couple options: 
1) Teach MIL to use the app. It appears to be pretty straightforward. You can link the accounts together (like Family and Friends list for WDW). 
2) Have MIL and FIL do the basic "paper" FP when they are split off from you. People are still able to use their park tickets to pull passes even if they have MaxPass. It will show up in your app though so make sure you don't accidentally redeem theirs! 
3) Have them text you when they want FPs booked thru the app. They can then use their tickets to redeem.


----------



## Queen of the WDW Scene

Ugh see all the fuss about nothing...


----------



## jewel22

How does this all work with Rider Swap?   We will have 2 adults and 3 children.   One adult will ride with 2 children and the other will stay with the 2 year old.   Do they still allow the other person to bring two other on the ride?   Do you only need the rider swap pass or do you need a fastpass, too?


----------



## tiffjoy

ricardol said:


> I think this is very premature to confirm...... Almost no one has accurate information, so lets just chill and wait till next week for Max Pass to Go live.
> 
> 
> It would be unlike Disney to restrict which tickets can get Maxpass



It wouldn't be unlike software developers to forget a user requirement and not have it in the system as a result.

ETA- and that might just mean an update, which is totally possible, especially for something like this.


----------



## bethwc101

So do I understand this correctly... for the signature passes they are removing the photopass option, but adding maxpass which includes the fastpasses and the photopass?


----------



## alvernon90

Lesley Wake said:


> You can link the accounts together (like Family and Friends list for WDW).



How do you do this? I've never seen an option for this.


----------



## longtimedisneylurker

bethwc101 said:


> So do I understand this correctly... for the signature passes they are removing the photopass option, but adding maxpass which includes the fastpasses and the photopass?



No. For the signature passes, they are removing photopass as a benefit for new passes or lapsed passes. Maxpass which includes both the photopass and the digital fastpass access will be available to Signature passholders but as an optional add-on, a $75 upcharge for the year.


----------



## Kender

bethwc101 said:


> So do I understand this correctly... for the signature passes they are removing the photopass option, but adding maxpass which includes the fastpasses and the photopass?



They're removing (unless you're being grandfathered in like what happened with the parking add on for Deluxe and below) PP from Sig APs.  You can add it back by adding MP which has PP included for $75.  If you already have a valid Sig AP and you maintain it, then you may keep the PP benefit (but no MP benefit).

Sig+ APs have MP with the PP benefit included at no additional charge.


----------



## chicagodisfan

There is a brief tutorial on the Disneyland FB page that specifically mentions that if you already bought your tickets, you can add MaxPass by scanning the barcode and adding them in to the app that way.


----------



## az4boys

I must admit, I was slightly hoping that MP would be a bust so I wouldn't have to decide if we were going to pay $450 to add them to our passes, but based on the early reports it does sound nice to have MP.


----------



## Winnowill

ricardol said:


> But the FP system isn't supposed to be active during EMH or Magic Morning..   It's supposed to start with regular opening hours..


It is (or was - I didn't think to check this morning) for certain rides:
At DCA, GotG, RSR, and TSMM have FP available during EMH.
At DL, Space and Matterhorn are the ones.


----------



## Winnowill

So they'd better not be planning a price increase on the Signature passes anytime soon, now that they've eliminated one of the main reasons to upgrade to it.


----------



## Kender

Winnowill said:


> So they'd better not be planning a price increase on the Signature passes anytime soon, now that they've eliminated one of the main reasons to upgrade to it.



I'm pretty much dreading, but expecting a huge increase to the Sig+ because of getting to keep PP and the addition of MP 

To be fair, neither Sig nor Sig+ (or Premier for that matter) have seen an increase since October 2015.  I'll be very surprised if we make it through the rest of the year without one.


----------



## knoebelspt

Do you have to redeem the Maxpass fastpass via the app or can each member of the party use their physical ticket?

Seems like flipping through 5 or 6 barcodes in the app would be a pain...


----------



## DLRExpert

jewel22 said:


> How does this all work with Rider Swap?   We will have 2 adults and 3 children.   One adult will ride with 2 children and the other will stay with the 2 year old.   Do they still allow the other person to bring two other on the ride?   Do you only need the rider swap pass or do you need a fastpass, too?



It's a separate system. They still give you the swap ticket and you can then come back with up to three guests but sometimes they allow more.

So initial people use FP they ask for swap ticket. It's given, now swap ticket can be used at anytime on the same day.


----------



## DLRExpert

knoebelspt said:


> Do you have to redeem the Maxpass fastpass via the app or can each member of the party use their physical ticket?
> 
> Seems like flipping through 5 or 6 barcodes in the app would be a pain...



You can use physical ticket or app or image of physical ticket.


----------



## DLRExpert

az4boys said:


> I must admit, I was slightly hoping that MP would be a bust so I wouldn't have to decide if we were going to pay $450 to add them to our passes, but based on the early reports it does sound nice to have MP.



It's a nice feature. I wouldn't pay if I had a large party and I was visiting multiple days.
If I had one day visit I would consider it.
If I was going to park hop I would get it.


----------



## cmwade77

Winnowill said:


> So they'd better not be planning a price increase on the Signature passes anytime soon, now that they've eliminated one of the main reasons to upgrade to it.


They just did increase the cost of the signature by taking away the photo pass downloads and instead getting you to buy MaxPass for $75 a year, so basically a $75 price increase.

I would expect to see a similar increase in the Signature+ passes by the end of the year. I do hope that they prove me wrong though.


----------



## knoebelspt

DLRExpert said:


> You can use physical ticket or app or image of physical ticket.



Awesome, thanks!


----------



## cmwade77

alvernon90 said:


> How do you do this? I've never seen an option for this.


This option is new as of today, you scan all of the passes to make a group.


----------



## az4boys

DLRExpert said:


> It's a nice feature. I wouldn't pay if I had a large party and I was visiting multiple days.
> If I had one day visit I would consider it.
> If I was going to park hop I would get it.



I'm thinking that occasionally using the $10 add-on might be best for us (Family of 6), or when I go with just DH.


----------



## az4boys

DLRExpert said:


> You can use physical ticket or app or image of physical ticket.



I plan to make a copy of my kids' AP's and put the copy on a lanyard. We keep control of the AP's and they can scan themselves into rides. And, if they ride without me, I can get FP for the next ride while I'm waiting.


----------



## alvernon90

cmwade77 said:


> This option is new as of today, you scan all of the passes to make a group.



I get scanning all passes to make a group.  What I don't understand is how two different accounts get linked together. How do you do that?


----------



## althepostman

If you are park hopping, being able to grab a Maxpass for the other park without physically being there has been huge.


----------



## SkaBerrieCake

This is a really great video for the basics!


----------



## MIChessGuy

wenrob said:


> It will take you probably two minutes tops. Scan the tickets to link them, hit buy FP, select "buy MaxPass for party" (they're all auto selected) and then click purchase. If you have an account you should have a preferred payment already linked. If you don't, do that now so you're one step ahead.



Ah, that doesn't sound so bad.  I just checked my account and was surprised to find a still-valid payment method in there, which I totally forgot about.  It's too bad that I apparently cannot scan the thing ARES Travel emailed me; am I correct in thinking that it isn't a "real" ticket even though it says to go straight to the turnstile?  I have to get the real ticket from the turnstile CM and then scan that, right?


----------



## wenrob

MIChessGuy said:


> Ah, that doesn't sound so bad.  I just checked my account and was surprised to find a still-valid payment method in there, which I totally forgot about.  It's too bad that I apparently cannot scan the thing ARES Travel emailed me; am I correct in thinking that it isn't a "real" ticket even though it says to go straight to the turnstile?  I have to get the real ticket from the turnstile CM and then scan that, right?


Someone up thread said they scanned their vouchers in. The question would be is the barcode the same for your voucher as it will be for your ticket? I would think so but I wouldn't know for sure as the last time I bought tickets I scanned the voucher from my phone at the turnstiles. I would think since you don't have to go to the ticket booth it's the same thing but again, don't take my thoughts as valid since I haven't done it myself.


----------



## choover2576

I don't use a smart phone, but have an ipod that I use for apps etc.

How has the WiFi been in the parks?


----------



## wenrob

I'd be very interested to hear from people in the parks who DIDN'T purchase MaxPass and how the day went for them as far as FPs go.


----------



## Winnowill

cmwade77 said:


> They just did increase the cost of the signature by taking away the photo pass downloads and instead getting you to buy MaxPass for $75 a year, so basically a $75 price increase.


Exactly my point. To increase the base price of the ticket itself NOW would be a huge slap in the face.


----------



## CateinPhoenix

az4boys said:


> I plan to make a copy of my kids' AP's and put the copy on a lanyard. We keep control of the AP's and they can scan themselves into rides. And, if they ride without me, I can get FP for the next ride while I'm waiting.



Thank you!  Brilliant, that is what I will plan to do as well!


----------



## onlyoneash

MIChessGuy said:


> Ah, that doesn't sound so bad.  I just checked my account and was surprised to find a still-valid payment method in there, which I totally forgot about.  It's too bad that I apparently cannot scan the thing ARES Travel emailed me; am I correct in thinking that it isn't a "real" ticket even though it says to go straight to the turnstile?  I have to get the real ticket from the turnstile CM and then scan that, right?



Yeah, I scanned my emailed e ticket and it now shows up in the app along with my other tickets. All 4 are now linked in the DL app ready for maxpass when we go! Maybe try scanning them in the app? I would be interested to see if it works for you too?

Worst case scenario is they give you a different hard ticket number at the turnstile and you have to scan those tickets anyways.


----------



## ellamama

BattyMcDoon said:


> As of the other day, people that had been invited to try out the system before official release by disney were able to do it both on their phone and through the kiosk with their annual pass. Check out the newest Thingamavlogs video for more details.



The Thingamvlogs video was so helpful. The one thing I didn't see/hear (unless I missed it) is if she had previously entered Disneyland before standing in CA and booking the Indiana Jones FP. Or if with a park hopper, once you enter one set of turnstiles, you can book passes at both parks.


----------



## dina444444

ellamama said:


> The Thingamvlogs video was so helpful. The one thing I didn't see/hear (unless I missed it) is if she had previously entered Disneyland before standing in CA and booking the Indiana Jones FP. Or if with a park hopper, once you enter one set of turnstiles, you can book passes at both parks.


With a parkhopper you can book FPs in either park once you've entered into one of the parks for the day.


----------



## ellamama

dina444444 said:


> With a parkhopper you can book FPs in either park once you've entered into one of the parks for the day.


Thanks for the info. That's a huge advantage!


----------



## tammytam

jewel22 said:


> How does this all work with Rider Swap?   We will have 2 adults and 3 children.   One adult will ride with 2 children and the other will stay with the 2 year old.   Do they still allow the other person to bring two other on the ride?   Do you only need the rider swap pass or do you need a fastpass, too?





DLRExpert said:


> It's a separate system. They still give you the swap ticket and you can then come back with up to three guests but sometimes they allow more.
> 
> So initial people use FP they ask for swap ticket. It's given, now swap ticket can be used at anytime on the same day.



I'm wondering this too. We're going next month (4 day trip).. and I'd like to try MaxPass while we're there. We will also be using rider swap for the first time, so I'm not totally up to speed with how it works not having used it before (but I've read about how it works). We're a group of two adults and two kids.. one kid who is under 40" and will not be able to go on the "bigger" rides,, hence rider swap! With MaxPass, in theory (someone correct me if I'm wrong).. could we not get away with just purchasing MaxPass for 2 of us (1 adult, 1 kid). So... first adult and big kid ride with the MaxPass fast pass, get the rider swap 'ticket' for the other adult to ride later that day.  I feel like this would work.. but maybe I'm missing something


----------



## Swimmergirl

Just got back to our hotel after a successful day using MaxPass. I was nervous about it working well on it's first day of operation, but it was a smash hit for me and my husband! Easy to link out tickets to the app, buy maxpass online, and use. We got to DL at rope drop, took a 2 hour midday break, and left right after fireworks (well, what there was if them since wind cut the show short). We managed to book and use 13 fastpasses for the day. We even booked 3 over the course of our break in the comfort of our hotel room! We were able to book at both DL and California Adventure. For the two of us it was definitely worth doing. Added bonus was getting the photopass which we otherwise wouldn't have gotten.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

Thanks for the review!  That's interesting that you could book from your hotel room!

To clarify, could you book FP in the park you were NOT in - like you're in DL and can book a DCA FP?


----------



## Swimmergirl

Skyegirl1999 said:


> Thanks for the review!  That's interesting that you could book from your hotel room!
> 
> To clarify, could you book FP in the park you were NOT in - like you're in DL and can book a DCA FP?


Yep! We were waiting for the monorail in DL when we booked a Grisly River Rapids fastpass.


----------



## lovin diz

wenrob said:


> I'd be very interested to hear from people in the parks who DIDN'T purchase MaxPass and how the day went for them as far as FPs go.


Me too, because we dont plan to purchase max pass


----------



## Meldev

wenrob said:


> I'd be very interested to hear from people in the parks who DIDN'T purchase MaxPass and how the day went for them as far as FPs go.


Yes. This for sure, I hope I can still have angold experience without spending another $300


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Which hotel are you in? I assume you're staying on site?


----------



## mom2rtk

theluckyrabbit said:


> Which hotel are you in? I assume you're staying on site?


Good question. Being able to book from outside the parks is surprising.

If you can book from outside the parks, that could prove problematic as this moves forward. At the very least I hope the ticket has to have been scanned for entry before it can be booked on that day.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

CMs were very clear in emphasizing to me that guests would not be able to book FPs from the hotels (any hotels), but only from the parks and esplanade. So, if MP does actually allow multiple FPs to be booked from hotels, then I can see this becoming a problem in the future - especially since only a set percentage of FPs per day are set aside for MP. If those can be booked up by people who aren't even in the parks, how is Disney going to justify the introductory-soon-to-increase-fee?


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Winnowill said:


> So they'd better not be planning a price increase on the Signature passes anytime soon, now that they've eliminated one of the main reasons to upgrade to it.



I'm getting nervous about this because of the increases to food costs in the parks, e.g. Monte Cristo and Fried Green Tomato Sandwich prices increased recently. Usually when food and beverage prices go up, ticket/AP prices aren't far behind.


----------



## Laz

If they do not want people to book FPs outside the park, they will have to find someway to determine if you left the 2 Park area.  Right now they really don't know that you left the park area at all.


----------



## mom2rtk

theluckyrabbit said:


> CMs were very clear in emphasizing to me that guests would not be able to book FPs from the hotels (any hotels), but only from the parks and esplanade. So, if MP does actually allow multiple FPs to be booked from hotels, then I can see this becoming a problem in the future - especially since only a set percentage of FPs per day are set aside for MP. If those can be booked up by people who aren't even in the parks, how is Disney going to justify the introductory-soon-to-increase-fee?


Agreed. I would love to be able to book from my hotel. But I also know that could ruin the system so hope there are safeguards in place. Can you imagine if APs are able to book before they get there?

And do we know for certain there is a separate pool for MaxPass?


----------



## theluckyrabbit

mom2rtk said:


> ... And do we know for certain there is a separate pool for MaxPass?



Don't remember exactly where I read that (Ha, it was probably somewhere in that monster thread on this forum!), but I think someone was quoting a spokesperson from Disney who was answering questions on the AP twitter or FB page. Reserving a certain percentage for MP leaves another percentage for regular FPs.


----------



## Meldev

Meldev said:


> Yes. This for sure, I hope I can still have a good experience without spending another $300


----------



## KatieCharlotte

I'm sure that, as always, a ticket can't be used to get a FP until it has been scanned into one of the parks that day, regardless whether it's an AP or single/multi day ticket.  So no booking FP when you're getting ready to go in the morning, or at work if you have an AP.  

However, after the ticket has been scanned, there's no way to know that you have left, except by GPS tracking on the AP.  That's very feasible technology, but the question is whether Disney set it up that way. 

I thought that there were conflicting reports about whether a certain percentage was reserved for MP.


----------



## PatMcDuck

DL is also weird right now with their FP, even without this new app.

Last week, we were able to book "instant" FP, over and over.  Including for Matterhorn, Haunted Mansion, Buzz Lightyear, Soarin', California Screamin'etc.  The lines would be 30-45 minutes, yet you could get a FP and walk right onto the ride.  There is no way all those people had outstanding FP for other rides like Guardians, RSR.

i kept asking other guests at the Expo over the weekend, "don't you people understand the way FP works??" and they would laugh and say "WELL, no".


PS the RSR FP are much more normal, with them being available well into the afternoon.  Probably a factor with that, is the draw of the new Guardians overlay on ToT (which is GREAT!)


----------



## NorthernCalMom

theluckyrabbit said:


> Reserving a certain percentage for MP leaves another percentage for regular FPs.


Wouldn't that mean, however, two separate return windows, depending on the ratio of MP versus non-MP FP users, which would vary from day to day, especially towards the afternoon & evening when those differences would be cumulative & most pronounced (which is not what I'm seeing)?


----------



## bdiddy

Can you get Maxpass and still be able to pull from the machines? I was waiting to hear if once you get the Maxpass if that's the only way to do it.


----------



## mom2rtk

bdiddy said:


> Can you get Maxpass and still be able to pull from the machines? I was waiting to hear if once you get the Maxpass if that's the only way to do it.


I posted a tutorial video on one of these threads yesterday showing someone doing just that. She pulled a FP from the machine with her park ticket and it was automatically added online. Very smooth.


----------



## bdiddy

mom2rtk said:


> I posted a tutorial video on one of these threads yesterday showing someone doing just that. She pulled a FP from the machine with her park ticket and it was automatically added online. Very smooth.



Ooh ok thanks! I must have missed that but will go look now.


----------



## bethannie203

Lesley Wake said:


> If your group is split up I believe you have a couple options:
> 1) Teach MIL to use the app. It appears to be pretty straightforward. You can link the accounts together (like Family and Friends list for WDW).
> 2) Have MIL and FIL do the basic "paper" FP when they are split off from you. People are still able to use their park tickets to pull passes even if they have MaxPass. It will show up in your app though so make sure you don't accidentally redeem theirs!
> 3) Have them text you when they want FPs booked thru the app. They can then use their tickets to redeem.




THANK you so much! I had heard a rumor that once you have maxpass linked to your ticket you couldn't do paper fastpasses anymore, so maybe we can go that route!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

NorthernCalMom said:


> Wouldn't that mean, however, two separate return windows, depending on the ratio of MP versus non-MP FP users, which would vary from day to day, especially towards the afternoon & evening when those differences would be cumulative & most pronounced (which is not what I'm seeing)?



No, I think Disney is trying to prevent MP users from grabbing all/most of the FPs before other guests can get to the machines. It just levels the playing field. No one is reporting so far that there is a big discrepancy between the MP and regular FP return times.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Someone posted in another thread that she was able to get 3 FPs via MP while in her hotel room (after leaving the parks for a break). Can anyone else confirm whether it is possible to do this? On site? Off site, but close by? How far out does the service go?


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

theluckyrabbit said:


> Someone posted in another thread that she was able to get 3 FPs via MP while in her hotel room (after leaving the parks for a break). Can anyone else confirm whether it is possible to do this? On site? Off site, but close by? How far out does the service go?



I can't confirm but have heard the downtown Disney area works, but only after you've already entered a park. Was this person on-site?


----------



## Lesley Wake

theluckyrabbit said:


> Someone posted in another thread that she was able to get 3 FPs via MP while in her hotel room (after leaving the parks for a break). Can anyone else confirm whether it is possible to do this? On site? Off site, but close by? How far out does the service go?


A Disney blogger was able to book FPs all day even after he went home. I think the location services aren't working like they planned, so once you scan in the first time it lets you book FPs the rest of the day


----------



## Skyegirl1999

theluckyrabbit said:


> No, I think Disney is trying to prevent MP users from grabbing all/most of the FPs before other guests can get to the machines. It just levels the playing field. No one is reporting so far that there is a big discrepancy between the MP and regular FP return times.


The speculation that there would be a different pool for MP seems illogical, though, because the return times WOULD move differently - either slower because fewer people are using MP, or faster because more are.  The fact that they didn't seems to confirm that there are not separate pools.  (We chatted with a couple using MP and their return times on the app showed exactly the same as mine - no MP).  

In addition to being a logistical mess with the option to actually penalize MP users, it would not make sense to have two different sets of return times happening when you're sure to have groups where some have MP and some do not.


----------



## az4boys

Swimmergirl said:


> We even booked 3 over the course of our break in the comfort of our hotel room!



I didn't see where you had already answered this: Was your hotel on-site, or off? I was wondering if you were able to book from your hotel because of close proximity or because the system can't tell when you've completely left the area.


----------



## RendomLurker

I just purchased APs in advance of our first trip this August.
I purchased on July 18th.
Boom.  Sometimes you get lucky.....


----------



## DLtorgo

I was at DL yesterday and I used Maxpass with my 2 DD and my Dad.  I really liked it, because we were on a one day trip from AZ and my Dad had pulled a leg muscle.  I could organize our rides so much better and minimize walking.

Even with instant return times you have to wait 30 min to get another FP.  I could get Space and ST and Buzz during the time I was in FL.  Then rode all those in TL.  While in TL I was able to accumulate Splash, HM, BTM.  Went to Critter country area and while there was able to get IJ and more BTM, HM, etc.

When Indy broke down my FP popped up as "multiple experience"  There was a list of places I could use it anytime after my return time.  I chose to wait till Indy was back up.  The rides I could have chosen from were everything but Space.  Super cool feature!

You create a party to get each FP so I could pick two people for one attraction and then two people for another.  
You can cancel your FP

I loved getting the ride photos because I never spring for Photo Pass so that was another big bonus.

I used my own data so didn't try the WiFi


----------



## Tigger Trainer

Can you add names to each of the tickets linked in the app, or does it just remain with the ID #? If you can, how do you do it?


----------



## DLtorgo

Yes your name shows up, but I bought my tickets on the app.  I would assume it would link up with your name when you enter the park and get your tickets assigned to your name when you swipe in, get picture taken, etc.  When I got fast passes it would ask me to select who in my party was getting it.  No picture popped up when you scanned in to ride so adult could ride on child's ticket just like before.


----------



## Tigger Trainer

DLtorgo said:


> Yes your name shows up, but I bought my tickets on the app.  I would assume it would link up with your name when you enter the park and get your tickets assigned to your name when you swipe in, get picture taken, etc.  When I got fast passes it would ask me to select who in my party was getting it.  No picture popped up when you scanned in to ride so adult could ride on child's ticket just like before.



Thank you, that helps a ton. Just want to make sure we can keep tickets and fastpasses straight. All the information has been most helpful.

As a side note, it has been reported by some users on TouringPlans that even if you don't purchase Maxpass all your Fastpasses will show up in the app. This is a nice management feature.


----------



## Kender

mom2rtk said:


> Agreed. I would love to be able to book from my hotel. But I also know that could ruin the system so hope there are safeguards in place. Can you imagine if APs are able to book before they get there?
> 
> And do we know for certain there is a separate pool for MaxPass?



While I can't answer for after having scanned in and then leaving the area since I'm not nearby to do so, I can confirm as an AP with MP (didn't purchase it extra, I have a Sig+) that while I can see my MP benefit is there, I don't see a list of rides like others do once they've entered, I just see the "add to my party page" and then "not so fast!" page because no one in my party is scanned into the park when I click "continue".

So at least it looks like one has to be scanned in. I'll be curious myself to see reports on how far away one can be and still pull FPs through MP. Not sure I like that one doesn't have to actually be in the parks even after having scanned in. But I can see the appeal to being able to book during hotel breaks.

Or maybe there is a distance cut off somewhere since I am 400 miles away, haha! Someone will probably beat me to it since I'm not going again until possibly October, but on the day I drive home next trip I take, I'll see if I can still book further out (without actually booking so I don't take them away from anyone).


----------



## NorthernCalMom

theluckyrabbit said:


> No, I think Disney is trying to prevent MP users from grabbing all/most of the FPs before other guests can get to the machines. It just levels the playing field. No one is reporting so far that there is a big discrepancy between the MP and regular FP return times.


But MP users are subject to the same restrictions as regular FP users, aren't they (with the potential exception of electronically "grabbing" DLand FPs from CA, even if their tickets have only be scanned @ the latter--unless this has been changed for the general population, too)? Still, parks are still connected for MP, & the 2 hr block when holding a late return FP for MP users.

Edited to add: My guess is that the most pronounced effect of MP onto the FP system will be noticeable in the evening, when some rides' FPs are gone. Later in the day, there is more competition for fewer rides' FP--plus some people, who would otherwise be too tired to run for another FP might decide to get one with MP just because they can.

No insider knowledge here, just speculation...


----------



## wowsmom

Kender said:


> While I can't answer for after having scanned in and then leaving the area since I'm not nearby to do so, I can confirm as an AP with MP (didn't purchase it extra, I have a Sig+) that while I can see my MP benefit is there, I don't see a list of rides like others do once they've entered, I just see the "add to my party page" and then "not so fast!" page because no one in my party is scanned into the park when I click "continue".
> 
> So at least it looks like one has to be scanned in. I'll be curious myself to see reports on how far away one can be and still pull FPs through MP. Not sure I like that one doesn't have to actually be in the parks even after having scanned in. But I can see the appeal to being able to book during hotel breaks.
> 
> Or maybe there is a distance cut off somewhere since I am 400 miles away, haha! Someone will probably beat me to it since I'm not going again until possibly October, but on the day I drive home next trip I take, I'll see if I can still book further out (without actually booking so I don't take them away from anyone).



I have a Sig+ and am about 40 miles away and checked it out on the app yesterday and also got the "not so fast" message and the opportunity to remove people from my party who weren't in the park (which was all of us ).  I'm hoping to pop over soon to take advantage of the MP and I'll try to update here, if it's soon (although I'm sure somebody else will update sooner).


----------



## Kender

wowsmom said:


> I have a Sig+ and am about 40 miles away and checked it out on the app yesterday and also got the "not so fast" message and the opportunity to remove people from my party who weren't in the park (which was all of us ).  I'm hoping to pop over soon to take advantage of the MP and I'll try to update here, if it's soon (although I'm sure somebody else will update sooner).



I just realized MP is an effective way to spy on family members who might have snuck off to the parks without oneself


----------



## Tarheel girl 1975

theluckyrabbit said:


> Don't remember exactly where I read that (Ha, it was probably somewhere in that monster thread on this forum!), but I think someone was quoting a spokesperson from Disney who was answering questions on the AP twitter or FB page. Reserving a certain percentage for MP leaves another percentage for regular FPs.



However, I have also seen it mentioned several times that kiosk fast passes and Maxpass pull from the same inventory.


----------



## agamble

Tarheel girl 1975 said:


> However, I have also seen it mentioned several times that kiosk fast passes and Maxpass pull from the same inventory.



This is correct. It is the same time. No separate pools. This was confirmed in two of the testing vloggers videos I watched. It was just speculation from a CM that there would be two pools. We know how well informed CM are...


----------



## Linda67

Is there any wifi in the parks yet?  I haven't been to DL for a little over a year and as an international guest, we really need wifi to use MP


----------



## Tarheel girl 1975

Linda67 said:


> Is there any wifi in the parks yet?  I haven't been to DL for a little over a year and as an international guest, we really need wifi to use MP



It's pretty spotty to nonexistent. It was slightly better in DCA.


----------



## agamble

Tigger Trainer said:


> Thank you, that helps a ton. Just want to make sure we can keep tickets and fastpasses straight. All the information has been most helpful.
> 
> As a side note, it has been reported by some users on TouringPlans that even if you don't purchase Maxpass all your Fastpasses will show up in the app. This is a nice management feature.



Can you cancel them without Maxpass? That would be nice...


----------



## Linda67

Tarheel girl 1975 said:


> It's pretty spotty to nonexistent. It was slightly better in DCA.



Thanks, I was hoping that it had improved.  Paper FPs for me then!


----------



## Abb0187

So at D23 last weekend,  the announcement was made that the DL Signature Plus APs now include MaxPass.   Does anyone know if the Premier passes will also have it?  Nothing has been updated on the Premier Pass webpage.

Thanks!


----------



## erionm

The MaxPass page says it's an included benefit of the Disney Premier Passport.


> The Disney MaxPass feature is an included benefit with the Disney Signature Plus Passport and the Disney Premier Passport.


https://disneyland.disney.go.com/guest-services/maxpass/


----------



## Abb0187

erionm said:


> The MaxPass page says it's an included benefit of the Disney Premier Passport.
> 
> https://disneyland.disney.go.com/guest-services/maxpass/



Thanks, I didn't think to look on that page.


----------



## tlmadden73

Is it just me or does MaxPass seem a more "fair" and flexible system than FP+? 

While I like the concept of making three ride reservations 60 days in advance and having a plan, I like the flexibility of being able to just pick Fast Passes "day of" (which doesn't work if everyone can schedule fast passes 60 days in advance).


----------



## Lesley Wake

It is included. There may be issues getting it loaded into the app correctly though! I'm still trying to get it worked out with Disney IT!


----------



## SteveMP

mom2rtk said:


> Good question. Being able to book from outside the parks is surprising.
> 
> If you can book from outside the parks, that could prove problematic as this moves forward. At the very least I hope the ticket has to have been scanned for entry before it can be booked on that day.




GPS would be one way.  Like even the Mousewait app checks your GPS location when you try to submit wait times for a certain ride.  If DL/DCA ever get half decent wifi, like a full outdoor mesh, then they could get really accurate.


----------



## Davin_Felth

SteveMP said:


> GPS would be one way.  Like even the Mousewait app checks your GPS location when you try to submit wait times for a certain ride.  If DL/DCA ever get half decent wifi, like a full outdoor mesh, then they could get really accurate.


Of course, you could just turn off location services on your phone to get around that.


----------



## squeezle

First of all, my apologies for not reading the entire thread!  I tried searching and could not find the info I was looking for.

I purchased a Disneyland package at GCH with park tickets before the MaxPass option was available.  And I noticed now that it is possible to purchase park tickets with a pre-paid MaxPass for each day of the ticket.  Does anyone know of it is possible to upgrade my tickets?  I tried calling Disneyland reservation and the person said that MaxPass was only available in the parks after the day of entry. I guess I don't understand why I cannot upgrade or exchange my ticket if it is an option for newly purchased tickets.  Any help/guidance/links to information are appreciated.  

Many Thanks!!!


----------



## SteveMP

Davin_Felth said:


> Of course, you could just turn off location services on your phone to get around that.



What i was getting at is the app could endorce a location before issuing FPs.  No location= no FPs


----------



## tlovesdis

How were you able to book three FP's while in your room?  I thought you could only hold 1 at a time?  Or 1 every two hours?


----------



## DLRExpert

agamble said:


> This is correct. It is the same time. No separate pools. This was confirmed in two of the testing vloggers videos I watched. It was just speculation from a CM that there would be two pools. We know how well informed CM are...



There is a slight delay when you compare the app to the machines. Most noticeable on the popular rides, especially if the FPs are sold out at the machines. The MP via the app may still be available.


----------



## Swimmergirl

OP here! To answer a few people's questions - we were staying off-site at the Holiday Inn Express on Manchester, about a 10 minute walk from the parks. We could book from our room no problem. We had 3 day parkhoppers. We were able to book in either park once we had entered DL. So we did the morning at DL, booked a Grisly River Rapids fastpass around noon, headed to lunch at Earl of Sandwich, then into DCA. 

Overall, MP worked great for us. As WDW regulars, it gave us a system very similar to what we're used to with FP+, but without the annoying requirement of deciding our plans 60 days out. So it was the best of both worlds - legacy FP and some FP+ perks!


----------



## Abb0187

Lesley Wake said:


> It is included. There may be issues getting it loaded into the app correctly though! I'm still trying to get it worked out with Disney IT!



I had an issue when I first purchased my Premier pass in June (purchased at DL) and the pass barcode wouldn't show up in the DL app. I had to call Disney IT and they said that was because it wasn't a CA Domestic pass and it wouldn't work with the  DL app. They hoped that the issue was going to be part of the MaxPass app changes.  I noticed that my pass showed up with the latest update to the DL app.  I would like to hear how this turns out for you.


----------



## Wahlee

You can upgrade your ticket, you just can't do it until you've entered the park each day. It doesn't look like you can add it in advance for already-purchased or third-party tickets. If you have the tickets already, though, you can load them into the app, ready to upgrade once you're through the turnstiles.


----------



## squeezle

Wahlee said:


> You can upgrade your ticket, you just can't do it until you've entered the park each day. It doesn't look like you can add it in advance for already-purchased or third-party tickets. If you have the tickets already, though, you can load them into the app, ready to upgrade once you're through the turnstiles.



Thank you!  I was just hoping to upgrade so I didn't have to purchase it each day.. As soon as I enter the park, I'm raring to go and I was hoping to skip a step.


----------



## Wahlee

squeezle said:


> Thank you!  I was just hoping to upgrade so I didn't have to purchase it each day.. As soon as I enter the park, I'm raring to go and I was hoping to skip a step.


From the videos I've seen, it seems like a fairly simple process. You'll have to do it each day, but it shouldn't be too much of a hassle.


----------



## Nonsuch

Lesley Wake said:


> It is included. There may be issues getting it loaded into the app correctly though! I'm still trying to get it worked out with Disney IT!


My Premier pass would not scan into the the Disneyland app, when I tried last week.  Attempted again on Tuesday (July 18), and both mine and DW passes scanned in.  We were able to pull passes with the app, once we our passes were scanned entering the park (on July 19).


----------



## Robinjay

We used it today. One of us could use the app, the other could not (even after shutting down and reopening many times). That is fine, just uploaded on to the one phone. Wifi just blows in the parks. When it does work, it wouldn't load the app, so you have to turn the wifi off to get the app to work. Ugh. Other than that, it was pretty cool. Even though it said you couldn't get another fastpass until a certain time, as soon as you scanned your phone for a ride, you could get another fastpass in most cases (unless you already had another). Even between the first and second scan. We held 2-3 at most times.

We could also get paper FPs and they were automatically connected. Very cool. 

When I got home, I checked and was still able to get Fastpasses!
It more crowded than it has been it the last month in the parks today. Guardians was in the 9pm range at 10 or so!!


----------



## Goose&mavie

mom2rtk said:


> Just watched this video of someone testing Maxpass this week, and it does appear she was able to get paper FPs while on MaxPass. The system even recognized that she had used her ticket to pull a paper FP and added to her online account:



Thanks so much for this-- makes it much clearer!


----------



## DLRExpert

I live 15 miles from Disneyland Resort. Was in the parks today and can get FP for tonight from my home.
AWESOME!


----------



## rlp

Anyone know if the wi-fi is working well in the parks or does one have to use their data to use max pass?


----------



## DLgal

Just keep in mind that you have to download all your photopasse photos each day. You will have until midnight. The ability to download that day's photos ends at midnight.


----------



## 10SE

DLgal said:


> Just keep in mind that you have to download all your photopasse photos each day. You will have until midnight. The ability to download that day's photos ends at midnight.



According to the Disneyland website, you have 45 days to download them with an option to extend by 15 days. AP holders that purchase the $75 option have until the end of their pass validity dates.  

https://disneyland.disney.go.com/guest-services/maxpass/

https://disneyland.disney.go.com/photopass-expiration-policy/


----------



## bethwc101

SteveMP said:


> What i was getting at is the app could endorce a location before issuing FPs.  No location= no FPs



That would be bad for us. My husband's GPS is all sorts of messed up on his phone. When we are at home his GPS says we are at a park 3 miles away. And short of buying a new phone, Verizon has no answer to this problem


----------



## jfk4

I hadn't really considered the possibility of booking from my hotel room, but this seems like it would be a huge benefit of the system if Disney doesn't crack down on it.   I wouldn't be surprised if they left it open for on-site guests, though.   One could even argue that the hotels are technically part of the resort.

As a firm believer in mid-day rests I'd use this a lot.


----------



## DLgal

10SE said:


> According to the Disneyland website, you have 45 days to download them with an option to extend by 15 days. AP holders that purchase the $75 option have until the end of their pass validity dates.
> 
> https://disneyland.disney.go.com/guest-services/maxpass/
> 
> https://disneyland.disney.go.com/photopass-expiration-policy/



I misunderstood "unlimited Photopass downloads for the day."


----------



## theluckyrabbit

DLRExpert said:


> There is a slight delay when you compare the app to the machines. Most noticeable on the popular rides, especially if the FPs are sold out at the machines. *The MP via the app may still be available.*



People are reporting that they are able to get MP FPs for rides with return times which are earlier than those currently posted because other MP users have canceled their FPs (which were then, presumably, put back in the pool). (For example, someone elsewhere posted that he got a GOTG MP FP for 2 pm when the regular FP return time was 6 pm because someone had canceled an earlier MP time.) I think this may be what CMs are trying to communicate, however poorly, about separate pools. Someone using a regular, free FP would have no access to these canceled FP return times. MP users do have access to them. But, I agree that CMs could express themselves much more clearly.


----------



## BriannaRuth

tlovesdis said:


> How were you able to book three FP's while in your room?  I thought you could only hold 1 at a time?  Or 1 every two hours?



From what I've seen posted (haven't experienced it myself), this has changed due to the new "instant FP" rules.  The new rule seems to be that you can get another FP after 30 minutes IF your current FP return time has started.  So if you pull a FP at 10 am that has a 10:30 am return time, you could pull a FP for another attraction at 10:30 from your hotel room.  If that FP also had a return time of 11, you could pull your third FP at 11 am from your hotel room.  Your first FP wouldn't expire until 11:30.  The two hour rule would only apply if the FP you pulled at 10 had a return time of noon or later.

The only problem I see with this scenario is that the one hour return time for FPs could be problematic for pulling that many at once ... if you had an "instant" return time at 10 AM when you pulled the 10 AM FP, you'd get your 2nd at 10:30 but still have to use your first by 11, which would make holding 3 at once problematic.   However, prior to a few days ago the 30 minute wait for a new FP wasn't in effect, so if the person who posted this was booking 3 FPs from their room it may have been several days ago when there was no 30 minute wait.

Someone please correct me if I'm wrong, but I'm pretty sure this is what I've been reading.


----------



## Stefne

How does the photopass with maxpass work?  Do we just get a card from one of the photographers and link it to our account or is there something else we need to do?


----------



## BriannaRuth

squeezle said:


> First of all, my apologies for not reading the entire thread!  I tried searching and could not find the info I was looking for.



What, you didn't take the time to read through 1000+ posts?!  Such a slacker ...


----------



## hodad

I just got home from an afternoon in Disneyland. A few thoughts:
1) I have a Premier and didn't have to do anything extra in to start booking Maxpasses as soon as my card was scanned.
2) My 6yo activated a 5-day PH from LMTClub, and as soon as she got her physical Disney ticket, I scanned it and added it to my app, then got Maxpass for her too.
3) Wifi sucks in the parks.
4) Hungry Bear Fantasmic dinner is totally worth it. I had the delicious salmon at 6pm, and sat right up front at 8:30 for the 9pm show.
5) My worry that no fast passes would be available once we arrived at 2pm was unwarranted.
6) My 6yo wanted to ride BTMRR for the first time ever, and after an immediate FP at Haunted Mansion, we got one for BTMRR, then another for BTMRR. That was a mistake. We should have gotten one for Splash Mountain then waited 2 hours to get BTMRR FPs, which were always available, whereas Splash went quickly. At 2pm, the FP return time was already after 5pm, for example. At 3pm it was after 9pm.
7) We got two more BTMRR fast passes, as well as one for Indiana Jones, before the night was over. As we were leaving at 10pm, I checked just to see what was available, and most things were gone, except a 10:15 at Buzz and, of course, another one at Big Thunder.


----------



## Kender

BriannaRuth said:


> From what I've seen posted (haven't experienced it myself), this has changed due to the new "instant FP" rules.  The new rule seems to be that you can get another FP after 30 minutes IF your current FP return time has started.  So if you pull a FP at 10 am that has a 10:30 am return time, you could pull a FP for another attraction at 10:30 from your hotel room.  If that FP also had a return time of 11, you could pull your third FP at 11 am from your hotel room.  Your first FP wouldn't expire until 11:30.  The two hour rule would only apply if the FP you pulled at 10 had a return time of noon or later.
> 
> The only problem I see with this scenario is that the one hour return time for FPs could be problematic for pulling that many at once ... if you had an "instant" return time at 10 AM when you pulled the 10 AM FP, you'd get your 2nd at 10:30 but still have to use your first by 11, which would make holding 3 at once problematic.   However, prior to a few days ago the 30 minute wait for a new FP wasn't in effect, so if the person who posted this was booking 3 FPs from their room it may have been several days ago when there was no 30 minute wait.
> 
> Someone please correct me if I'm wrong, but I'm pretty sure this is what I've been reading.



From the reports, if you use the the instant FP before the 30 minute window is up, you can pull another. Only has to have the first scan too. Don't need to wait until the second scan point. I've seen proof from other users in these threads that show people who pulled three within 30 minutes despite the new rule in effect.

And the person who booked from their room did it recently after the 30 minute (if you haven't used the pass yet) went into effect. It couldn't have been days ago anyways since MP just went publicly live yesterday.


----------



## Robinjay

rlp said:


> Anyone know if the wi-fi is working well in the parks or does one have to use their data to use max pass?



It pretty much sucks. When I could get wifi, the app would not work, so I would have to turn off the wifi in order to use max pass. It was more of a pain to try to use wifi and I ended up using data mostly. Wifi did seem a bit better in DCA than DL.


----------



## Robinjay

Kender said:


> From the reports, if you use the the instant FP before the 30 minute window is up, you can pull another. Only has to have the first scan too. Don't need to wait until the second scan point. I've seen proof from other users in these threads that show people who pulled three within 30 minutes despite the new rule in effect.
> 
> And the person who booked from their room did it recently after the 30 minute (if you haven't used the pass yet) went into effect. It couldn't have been days ago anyways since MP just went publicly live yesterday.



We did this today. Our 10:30 fastpass for Splash opened (after quite a few rides in DCA).  We got a HM FP at 10:30 and it was scanned just after 10:30. After first scan got one for BTMRR for 10:35 and finished ride. Rode BTMRR and after first scan got one for HM, after first scan, got one for Star Tours, all before we rode Splash. The instant FPs say they have a time that you have to wait until your next fastpass window, but it seems void as soon as you scan at the first station (and not all rides have two stations).

Also, a Castmembers told us they will let Fastpasses in 5 minutes early. I never knew that. We tried it at some point and it worked. Even with the scans. Wow, lean something new every day!

We were also able to still book Fastpasses once we got home tonight.


----------



## my*gracie*girl

We ended the day with a love/hate relationship.  Loved not having to hike across the park to grab a fp, hike to another area and hike back to use the fp.  Hated the connection issues.  We have verizon and usually have some dead zones in the park, but today was horrible!  We were unable to use maxpass from about 11:30-3:30 and that was super frustrating.  We were able to use our paper tickets to redeem the fp that was on there already, but couldn't consistently load or book anymore during that time.  And we tried.  Repeatedly.  They helpfully told us to try deleting and reloading the app which took FOREVER.  The app logged us out over and over....and then it deleted ALL MY PHOTOPASS PHOTOS from the previous days.  Gone.  I kept thinking they would reappear, but at about 7:30pm, I went into the photo shop on Main St and was told it was a glitch.  That it was the 2nd day and it had some bugs.  And that basically my photos were probably gone.  But, a very kind CM did not give up.  I was able to find a pic I had taken of the PP guy taking a pic of some other family members on our first day and she was able to find my pictures with that information.  She was also able to find our dining package photos using the date/time and then I could look on the screen and identify the ones that were mine.  She loaded them onto a pp card and I will be using that card and then linking it to my app from now on.  Lesson learned!  

Another drawback is not knowing what time your fp is scheduled for if you lose connection.  By the end of the day, I was screenshotting the times when we booked them because I could not keep track and couldn't count on the app loading for me to double check.  

Overall though, I think the system has advantages.  If you have spotty service in the park, it may prove frustrating for you.  I loved being able to book my guardians fp within steps of the gate.  I would probably schedule our morning a bit differently next time, but we did everything we wanted to do and then some. I don't see us doing that everyday of a trip because of the expense, but it was a great way to maximize our time and I do believe 'worth' $10 extra. 

A couple things I have seen asked that maybe have been answered:  
1.  We did book fp for the other park without having entered the other park yet
2.  We were able to have our tickets loaded on two different phones running different accounts.  There was some speculation from CMs that doing so might have been causing our app issues, but the majority of the day we had no issues so I don't fully believe this was it.  One CM said we would need to be logged into the same account on each phone, but it let us scan our tickets into each phone/account and let each of us manage the FPs.  
3.  There was a 30 minute minimum window for booking another fp if the fp booked was 'instant'.  
4.  We could use our paper tickets instead of the app.  
5.  We were on data all day.  Never were able to connect to wifi. 

Will be interesting to see how this evolves.


----------



## mom2rtk

agamble said:


> This is correct. It is the same time. No separate pools. This was confirmed in two of the testing vloggers videos I watched. It was just speculation from a CM that there would be two pools. We know how well informed CM are...


I have to think that someone who pays extra for MP then finds out 1) the pool has been depleted for the day for the ride they want (but not the regular pool) is going to be very unhappy or 2) the person who pays extra for MP finds out their FP pool disappears before the regular pool is going to be very unhappy.

And if they ran 2 separate pools, they run the risk that some go unused in one or the other pool on a given day. It seems arbitrary to have some set aside for each.

I think I saw a disclaimer from Disney somewhere saying to check FP return times before purchasing MaxPass to make sure FPs were still available. If they were pulling from 2 pools, how could you know if the MaxPass pool had any left if you hadn't bought it yet.

It has to be from the same pool.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

mom2rtk said:


> ...It has to be from the same pool.



In quantity, most likely. But, as was proven yesterday, MP users have access to FPs that regular FP users cannot access. When MP users cancel and return FPs, they go back into circulation (or the "pool," as CMs have been calling it -- they need to come up with a better term). Other MP users can then grab the earlier, returned FPs, but regular FP users cannot access the earlier times. So the number of FPs per day total won't change (X amount for both groups, per day, total), but MP does have access to a select "pool" of returned FPs. In my example given earlier, someone was able to use MP to get a FP for GOTG at 2 pm, when the posted FP return time was 6 pm, because someone else had canceled the earlier MP FP, which went back into the pool for someone else to grab. This is the "separate pool" which regular FP users can't access. It doesn't affect the overall total number of FPs for the day. It just means that MP users have the chance, not the guarantee, of earlier return times if they become available through other MP users' cancellations.


----------



## mom2rtk

theluckyrabbit said:


> In quantity, most likely. But, as was proven yesterday, MP users have access to FPs that regular FP users cannot access. When MP users cancel and return FPs, they go back into circulation (or the "pool," as CMs have been calling it -- they need to come up with a better term). Other MP users can then grab the earlier, returned FPs, but regular FP users cannot access the earlier times. So the number of FPs per day total won't change (X amount for both groups, per day, total), but MP does have access to a select "pool" of returned FPs. In my example given earlier, someone was able to use MP to get a FP for GOTG at 2 pm, when the posted FP return time was 6 pm, because someone else had canceled the earlier MP FP, which went back into the pool for someone else to grab. This is the "separate pool" which regular FP users can't access. It doesn't affect the overall total number of FPs for the day. It just means that MP users have the chance, not the guarantee, of earlier return times if they become available through other MP users' cancellations.


That makes sense. They must not have a means of returning those to the general pool. Glad they aren't being wasted!


----------



## crickee

There will be four of us at DL next month. Myself, DD and DS have smartphones bit DH does not. We I be able to get fastpasses through Maxpass for him with my phone?


----------



## Davin_Felth

You can manage the fastpasses for a whole group using one phone.  Just scan all of the tickets into the app on that phone.


----------



## Jperiod

Robinjay said:


> We were also able to still book Fastpasses once we got home tonight.



Now THIS could be really problematic.  I could see goofy people booking as they leave and taking up FPs they're never gonna use just because they can.   I'm seriously trying to decide if the $75 is worth it when our passes expire in 5 months.  We probably only have 10-12 visits left and we usually go during off season.  We'd probably ride more though with MP because we don't like extra walking just for a FP.


----------



## Linkura

Jperiod said:


> Now THIS could be really problematic.  I could see goofy people booking as they leave and taking up FPs they're never gonna use just because they can.


I doubt it.  Maybe a few jerks, but not enough to cause a substantial problem.


----------



## 22Tink

Jperiod said:


> Now THIS could be really problematic.  I could see goofy people booking as they leave and taking up FPs they're never gonna use just because they can.   I'm seriously trying to decide if the $75 is worth it when our passes expire in 5 months.  We probably only have 10-12 visits left and we usually go during off season.  We'd probably ride more though with MP because we don't like extra walking just for a FP.


I agree. Hopefully they come up with a way to prevent this from happening. Maybe they'll have to start scanning tickets as people leave the parks so the system knows they've left and deactivates MP till the ticket is scanned back in. That may be a logistical nightmare to implement though.


----------



## Davin_Felth

22Tink said:


> I agree. Hopefully they come up with a way to prevent this from happening. Maybe they'll have to start scanning tickets as people leave the parks so the system knows they've left and deactivates MP till the ticket is scanned back in. That may be a logistical nightmare to implement though.


Problem is, one of the selling points is that you can get fast passes for one park while you're in the other.


----------



## 22Tink

Davin_Felth said:


> Problem is, one of the selling points is that you can get fast passes for one park while you're in the other.


True, but if you're scanned into a park, your ticket would still have MP activated to book as usual. I'm thinking that it would only deactivate when you're scanned out of either park. Like I said, probably a logistical nightmare, but I'm not sure what else they could do aside from GPS which others have stated is pretty easy to cheat as well. I guess time will tell if this will even be an issue worth dealing with, and it very well may not be. Either way, I'm pretty excited to give it a try next month!


----------



## Winnowill

mom2rtk said:


> That makes sense. They must not have a means of returning those to the general pool. Glad they aren't being wasted!


Yeah - I guess this is how they're addressing the issue of "gifting" FPs you cannot use. Except you're not actually gifting them upon random people who may not even know what they are, you're gifting them to people who actually want them. Which is a win-win: both for you (potentially opening up FP eligibility) and the person who gets the FP you cancelled. It might also give availability for FPs on rides that have run out. That would be interesting.


----------



## jrjankowski8

Jperiod said:


> Now THIS could be really problematic.  I could see goofy people booking as they leave and taking up FPs they're never gonna use just because they can.   I'm seriously trying to decide if the $75 is worth it when our passes expire in 5 months.  We probably only have 10-12 visits left and we usually go during off season.  We'd probably ride more though with MP because we don't like extra walking just for a FP.



This is true for WDW and I don't see it being an issue.  In fact, if you have an AP for WDW, you can book 3 FP+s every day of the year without ever intending to use them.  So technically the problem could be severely worse at WDW, but it's a non-issue.  I'm sure it would be the same at DL, so don't worry!


----------



## mom2rtk

jrjankowski8 said:


> This is true for WDW and I don't see it being an issue.  In fact, if you have an AP for WDW, you can book 3 FP+s every day of the year without ever intending to use them.  So technically the problem could be severely worse at WDW, but it's a non-issue.  I'm sure it would be the same at DL, so don't worry!


There are different concerns for DLR because of the exponentially higher number of APs close by. The day they allow booking without entering the park is the day the system is ruined (IMHO). Thankfully it appears at this point that your ticket needs to have been scanned for the day, so the potential for abuse is much lower.

That said, I don't think people booking FPs at DL before leaving "just because they can" will be an issue at all.


----------



## Robinjay

Linkura said:


> I doubt it.  Maybe a few jerks, but not enough to cause a substantial problem.


I certainly wasn't trying to be a jerk. I said I could.  I did to try it out. I could also cancel and did. People asked in another thread, so I tried and answered. I live in a city next to Anaheim so perhaps that is why (or perhaps not).


----------



## sleepymouse

MaxPass not working for at least 30 minutes now. Very very very unhappy


----------



## ricardol

sleepymouse said:


> MaxPass not working for at least 30 minutes now. Very very very unhappy




For everyone or just yourself?


----------



## dina444444

ricardol said:


> For everyone or just yourself?


MDE appears to be down as well, I can't log into my account on either app.


----------



## Winnowill

dina444444 said:


> MDE appears to be down as well, I can't log into my account on either app.


I can't either, though I can log in on the website.


----------



## Davin_Felth

Just checked the Disneyland App as well, doesn't log in with my account.  I can log in through the website, but that doesn't exactly help with MaxPass.


----------



## dina444444

Winnowill said:


> I can't either, though I can log in on the website.


Same


----------



## Davin_Felth

I can get into my account on the App now.


----------



## DLgal

I was in the parks yesterday. Did not purchase Max Pass. BUT, after I got home, the option to purchase it was still available on my app. It let me proceed all the way to the billing page. I live 15 miles south of DLR. So it appears that once you have entered a park, you can access MaxPass from WAY outside the parks. Just confirming what someone else posted. Also, I always turn off location services while in the parks. I also turn off WiFi. The app doesn't seem to rely on either, but instead only determines whether your ticket has been scanned for entry that day.


----------



## Disneyplannergirl

Does anyone have experience using Maxpass with Rider Switch?  Does everyone in your party have to have Maxpass or can some have Maxpass and the others use a Riderswitch pass?  I know with traditional Fastpasses, we only needed a FP for the first "group" and then the adults that stayed behind with the kids could just use the Riderswitch.  Debating if the daily cost of Maxpass is worth it, but if only half our party needed to pay for it that would make it more manageable.


----------



## wenrob

DLgal said:


> I was in the parks yesterday. Did not purchase Max Pass. BUT, after I got home, the option to purchase it was still available on my app. It let me proceed all the way to the billing page. I live 15 miles south of DLR. So it appears that once you have entered a park, you can access MaxPass from WAY outside the parks. Just confirming what someone else posted. Also, I always turn off location services while in the parks. I also turn off WiFi. The app doesn't seem to rely on either, but instead only determines whether your ticket has been scanned for entry that day.


Did you use FPs yesterday? Curious if you think they went faster or not if you did.


----------



## DLgal

wenrob said:


> Did you use FPs yesterday? Curious if you think they went faster or not if you did.



Just one for Big Thunder around 9:45. Return time was 10 min later. 

My kids don't ride many FP rides and we have a DAS also so not planning to buy MaxPass for the whole family. Will likely add it to just my pass since I go solo or with friends often. 

I met up with a friend who was on a large family trip. None of them bought MP and they did a LOT of rides yesterday even though it was very crowded. They used the heck out of FP and had a successful day, so my guess is that not much has changed.


----------



## wenrob

DLgal said:


> Just one for Big Thunder around 9:45. Return time was 10 min later.
> 
> My kids don't ride many FP rides and we have a DAS also so not planning to buy MaxPass for the whole family. Will likely add it to just my pass since I go solo or with friends often.
> 
> I met up with a friend who was on a large family trip. None of them bought MP and they did a LOT of rides yesterday even though it was very crowded. They used the heck out of FP and had a successful day, so my guess is that not much has changed.


Thanks


----------



## tammytam

Disneyplannergirl said:


> Does anyone have experience using Maxpass with Rider Switch?  Does everyone in your party have to have Maxpass or can some have Maxpass and the others use a Riderswitch pass?  I know with traditional Fastpasses, we only needed a FP for the first "group" and then the adults that stayed behind with the kids could just use the Riderswitch.  Debating if the daily cost of Maxpass is worth it, but if only half our party needed to pay for it that would make it more manageable.



I don't have an answer for you, but I'm wondering the exact same thing for our trip next month.


----------



## DLRExpert

Disneyplannergirl said:


> Does anyone have experience using Maxpass with Rider Switch?  Does everyone in your party have to have Maxpass or can some have Maxpass and the others use a Riderswitch pass?  I know with traditional Fastpasses, we only needed a FP for the first "group" and then the adults that stayed behind with the kids could just use the Riderswitch.  Debating if the daily cost of Maxpass is worth it, but if only half our party needed to pay for it that would make it more manageable.



They still give you the same Ride Switch ticket. It is not connected to the app or FP at all.


----------



## tlcdoula

How are the fast passes for the busy rides like Guardians and Radiator spring Since Max Pass has started?  

On previous trips I would switch parks get tickets for RSR around noon for later in the evening when my whole party switched.  But now that the parks are connected that isn't possible without dragging them all with me or getting Max pass.

Decisions Decisions..


----------



## Baptist

tlcdoula said:


> How are the fast passes for the busy rides like Guardians and Radiator spring Since Max Pass has started?
> 
> On previous trips I would switch parks get tickets for RSR around noon for later in the evening when my whole party switched.  But now that the parks are connected that isn't possible without dragging them all with me or getting Max pass.
> 
> Decisions Decisions..



I have been watching the FP times the past 3 days.  For RSR, it's been "selling out" between 1:00-1:30.  Guardians is going much faster, selling out between 11:00-11:30.

I used to do the same thing.  With the parks disconnected, it was possible to stash a few late day FPs for DCA while having fun at DL.


----------



## dmcdixie

I love max pass used it all day yesterday! Was so nice not having to run in the heat! A few glitches but worth every penny. I am not adding it to my AP just because I can not guarantee I will be in the park 8 times next year!


----------



## tlcdoula

Baptist said:


> I have been watching the FP times the past 3 days.  For RSR, it's been "selling out" between 1:00-1:30.  Guardians is going much faster, selling out between 11:00-11:30.
> 
> I used to do the same thing.  With the parks disconnected, it was possible to stash a few late day FPs for DCA while having fun at DL.



I think we might have to try out the pass the first full day and see how it goes.  It isn't so bad for just me and hubby but with our company they have a larger family so it adds up quick.  Now if it was October already!!


----------



## sleepymouse

dina444444 said:


> MDE appears to be down as well, I can't log into my account on either app.


For everyone. As others noticed, the entire app was done for about an hour.

Anyway, after it came back up, it was awesome. So many FPs with almost immediate return times. I am now taking a break at our hotel and have booked an FP for later and will book another in about an hour.

Interesting side notes, when the ride you have FP for goes down, FP automatically turns into "multiple attractions" FP with list of rides you can use it on instead.

Also, earlier today, Guardian FPs had evening return times. Then I checked 15 minutes later again and was able to snag some with 2:30pm return. Not sure how this happened but just thought I would note it.

Lastly, maximum wait before pulling another FP is only 1.5 hours, not 2 hours.


----------



## DisCatGirl

I used MaxPass yesterday.  As soon as I arrived (8:30am) I pulled a FP for Soarin' for 9am. As soon as I entered that FP lane, I pulled a FP for Guardians at 12:50. My window for another FP opened at 10:40. I went over to DLR, pulled FP for Haunted Mansion to ride at 10:45. As soon as I entered that FP lane, I pulled a FP for Toy Story Mania for 11:00.  Rode TSM, saw the noon Frozen show, then rode Guardians. 

I thought it was great - very convenient.


----------



## mar7967

I apologize if this has been discussed already - with the photopass feature of maxpass, do the free downloads expire at the end of the day, or are the photos subject to the standard 45 day expiration period? Thanks!


----------



## az4boys

Is the hour and half FP wait for just MP users or all FP users?


----------



## Lesley Wake

I'm a bit worried/annoyed. My app still shows my Premier pass as a Signature, which would mean MaxPass won't be automatically available (I upgraded a couple months ago). I contacted Disney and received a call earlier this week and they are aware of the problem. I gave over my ID numbers and they were hopefully going to fix it. Got another call this morning (coincidentally, when I was on hold with Disney trying to get an update on the same issue), and the CM said it is supposed to be fixed, but I told her it still wasn't. She resent the email over to the app support to try and get it set up properly, but still isn't. Now I'm heading to the parks tomorrow afternoon, so I'll see if it actually is working by then. If not, I'll have to go to Guest Services and I don't know if they will have any solution-my hope would be they would just give me some anytime FPs to make up for it if it's still messed up.


----------



## sleepymouse

az4boys said:


> Is the hour and half FP wait for just MP users or all FP users?


I am not sure since we only have MP now. Anyone using FP today know?


----------



## my*gracie*girl

mar7967 said:


> I apologize if this has been discussed already - with the photopass feature of maxpass, do the free downloads expire at the end of the day, or are the photos subject to the standard 45 day expiration period? Thanks![/ QUOTE]  We did MP yesterday, and the photos we had taken yesterday are still in my account.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

az4boys said:


> Is the hour and half FP wait for just MP users or all FP users?


The half hour wait?  That started last Friday, pre-MP.


----------



## DisCatGirl

sleepymouse said:


> I am not sure since we only have MP now. Anyone using FP today know?


My pass is a Premier.  I got it for free yesterday.


----------



## Nonsuch

Lesley Wake said:


> ...Now I'm heading to the parks tomorrow afternoon, so I'll see if it actually is working by then. If not, I'll have to go to Guest Services and I don't know if they will have any solution-my hope would be they would just give me some anytime FPs to make up for it if it's still messed up.


If you issues persist, you might also try the AP sales office in the tour garden (next to City Hall).  Walk in Walt's Footsteps is the only tour, so the little building is being used to sell APs.


----------



## az4boys

Skyegirl1999 said:


> The half hour wait?  That started last Friday, pre-MP.



No, two people posted right before my comment that the wait to get a new fast pass when your current one was a few hours later is now 1.5 hours instead of 2 hours. I believe both of them were using MP, so I was wondering if regular FP users had the same experience. If it is only MP users that get this benefit, it would be one more reason to buy MP.



sleepymouse said:


> Lastly, maximum wait before pulling another FP is only 1.5 hours, not 2 hours.





DisCatGirl said:


> I pulled a FP for Soarin' for 9am. As soon as I entered that FP lane, I pulled a FP for Guardians at 12:50. My window for another FP opened at 10:40.



They both replied that they were using MP, so no word on regular FP users.


----------



## DznyPrnces

Tigger Trainer said:


> Can you add names to each of the tickets linked in the app, or does it just remain with the ID #? If you can, how do you do it?


We used maxpass yesterday. We were a party of 7, made up of 3 smaller groups. Some of the names automatically showed up when we scanned the tickets (I have no idea how it knew the names associated with the tickets) and some of the tickets there was a spot to type in the name. We had one ticket that didn't automatically load a name and didn't give us the opportunity to assign one either, so that just said ID and the last 4 digits of the ticket number.


----------



## 707MickeyGirl

Nonsuch said:


> If you issues persist, you might also try the AP sales office in the tour garden (next to City Hall).  Walk in Walt's Footsteps is the only tour, so the little building is being used to sell APs.



Do you know if the AP sales office in the tour garden can add MaxPass to an existing AP? I would really love to avoid the ticket booths next week, if possible.


----------



## Nonsuch

707MickeyGirl said:


> Do you know if the AP sales office in the tour garden can add MaxPass to an existing AP? I would really love to avoid the ticket booths next week, if possible.


Sorry, I don't know. 
I suspect the AP booth can do the same tasks as regular ticket booths.


----------



## sleepymouse

707MickeyGirl said:


> Do you know if the AP sales office in the tour garden can add MaxPass to an existing AP? I would really love to avoid the ticket booths next week, if possible.


We tried to add to existing APs at ticket booths on Thursday. We were told that they could not add to ours without charging us difference between what we paid for APs and current price. We bought passes for $599 and current price is $619. She said that our renewal discount would not be bridged. I told her they were not renewals but that the price was $599 when we purchased them. Anyway, she told me we would have to pay daily price until they worked it out and then refund and adjust once solved. Um, no thanks. I then went to guest relations and the lady there said let's just give it a try and see what happens. It worked! Correct add-on price. So easy but the woman at ticket booth just argued with me and didn't even try to add it. I was so irritated. Take away: go to guest relations and ask them to give it a whirl.


----------



## MIChessGuy

wenrob said:


> Someone up thread said they scanned their vouchers in. The question would be is the barcode the same for your voucher as it will be for your ticket? I would think so but I wouldn't know for sure as the last time I bought tickets I scanned the voucher from my phone at the turnstiles. I would think since you don't have to go to the ticket booth it's the same thing but again, don't take my thoughts as valid since I haven't done it myself.



I just took another look at my aRes Travel thing, and indeed it is a Disney e-ticket.  For some reason I thought it was some placeholder thing that could not be scanned by the app.  I scanned it just now and assigned my name to it in the app.  That should speed things up when I add MP just after the turnstile.  

The one thing that puzzled me is that the barcoded ticket image in the app states "Valid through 8/5/17," as if I've already entered a park.  (Which I won't until August 20.)  Below that is the normal fine print about the ticket's first day of use being no later than December 31, all days must be used by January 13, etc.  I hope the fine print is right and the ticket image is wrong.


----------



## BriannaRuth

Kender said:


> From the reports, if you use the the instant FP before the 30 minute window is up, you can pull another. Only has to have the first scan too. Don't need to wait until the second scan point. I've seen proof from other users in these threads that show people who pulled three within 30 minutes despite the new rule in effect.
> 
> And the person who booked from their room did it recently after the 30 minute (if you haven't used the pass yet) went into effect. It couldn't have been days ago anyways since MP just went publicly live yesterday.



Yes, but the question I was responding to asked whether or not you can actually pull 3 FP from the app *from your hotel room *(I think it was within an hour or two?) which would preclude your being able to use one during the first or second 30 minute window.  Pulling 3 in two hours while in the park is a different story.


----------



## onlyoneash

MIChessGuy said:


> The one thing that puzzled me is that the barcoded ticket image in the app states "Valid through 8/5/17," as if I've already entered a park.  (Which I won't until August 20.)  Below that is the normal fine print about the ticket's first day of use being no later than December 31, all days must be used by January 13, etc.  I hope the fine print is right and the ticket image is wrong.



Don't worry! I freaked out about that too. Every day at midnight (PT) that date gets pushed up one more day. So when I scanned mine in the exp was 8/2 and now today it is 8/5. Disney relations said it would keep forwarding dates until either the "real" expiration (Jan 2019) or the ticket was scanned at the turnstile and activated! Then (if you have park hoppers), that 13 days expiration date will be locked in to use your tickets by!

Does that make sense?


----------



## BriannaRuth

So from all the above threads -- is this correct?

* *Maximum *wait time to pull another FP is now 1.5 hours instead of two hours.  (This would only apply if you pull a FP with a long return time.)
* *Minimum* wait time to pull another FP is now 30 minutes, assuming you've pulled a FP that has a return time of less than 30 minutes.
* The exception to the *minimum* rule above is that you are able to pull another FP as soon as your last one is scanned.
* As has always been the case, as soon as you use your current FP, you can pull another.  But with MP, that means as soon as the FP is scanned.
* It is unknown if the maximum wait time of 1.5 hours now applies only to MP or to all FPs.


----------



## MIChessGuy

onlyoneash said:


> Don't worry! I freaked out about that too. Every day at midnight (PT) that date gets pushed up one more day. So when I scanned mine in the exp was 8/2 and now today it is 8/5. Disney relations said it would keep forwarding dates until either the "real" expiration (Jan 2019) or the ticket was scanned at the turnstile and activated! Then (if you have park hoppers), that 13 days expiration date will be locked in to use your tickets by!
> 
> Does that make sense?



Yes, I assumed it was something like this.  The app does not bother to explain its use of a "dynamic" expiration date for my ticket, which I find somewhat customer-unfriendly.  Maybe I'll send them an email about it.


----------



## Kender

BriannaRuth said:


> Yes, but the question I was responding to asked whether or not you can actually pull 3 FP from the app *from your hotel room *(I think it was within an hour or two?) which would preclude your being able to use one during the first or second 30 minute window.  Pulling 3 in two hours while in the park is a different story.



Yes. And my second paragraph addressed that the person did so post 30 minute window becoming a thing as that happened *before* MP went live.


----------



## rlp

hodad said:


> I just got home from an afternoon in Disneyland. A few thoughts:
> 1) I have a Premier and didn't have to do anything extra in to start booking Maxpasses as soon as my card was scanned.
> 2) My 6yo activated a 5-day PH from LMTClub, and as soon as she got her physical Disney ticket, I scanned it and added it to my app, then got Maxpass for her too.
> 3) Wifi sucks in the parks.
> 4) Hungry Bear Fantasmic dinner is totally worth it. I had the delicious salmon at 6pm, and sat right up front at 8:30 for the 9pm show.
> 5) My worry that no fast passes would be available once we arrived at 2pm was unwarranted.
> 6) My 6yo wanted to ride BTMRR for the first time ever, and after an immediate FP at Haunted Mansion, we got one for BTMRR, then another for BTMRR. That was a mistake. We should have gotten one for Splash Mountain then waited 2 hours to get BTMRR FPs, which were always available, whereas Splash went quickly. At 2pm, the FP return time was already after 5pm, for example. At 3pm it was after 9pm.
> 7) We got two more BTMRR fast passes, as well as one for Indiana Jones, before the night was over. As we were leaving at 10pm, I checked just to see what was available, and most things were gone, except a 10:15 at Buzz and, of course, another one at Big Thunder.



I thought HB was standing only?  Were you in the HB section or the BB/RBT area, as there have been reports of HB people being able to sit there also?  I'm also surprised that you got up front with only getting there at 8:30.  That's good news.  I wonder if they'll keep tweaking things so much that in a month when I go, the good seating people are getting for the show will be gone.  Everyone:  keep reporting on your Fantasmic! experiences!!!


----------



## Nonsuch

BriannaRuth said:


> * It is unknown if the maximum wait time of 1.5 hours now applies only to MP or to all FPs.


90 minutes applies to all.
Paper FP pulled at 2:08PM (14:08), next available at 3:38PM


----------



## az4boys

hodad said:


> 4) Hungry Bear Fantasmic dinner is totally worth it. I had the delicious salmon at 6pm, and sat right up front at 8:30 for the 9pm show.



I am curious about your Hungry Bear experience too. Are they combined with RBT and BB? I thought it just gave you a FP for the regular standing area and that the only real benefit was you didn't have to get there early enough to pull a free FP yourself.


----------



## alvernon90

HOW TO SPLIT MAXPASS TO MULTIPLE PHONES WITH ONE PARTY

So we went to City Hall and were instructed on how to allow the kids to book MaxPass with their own phone.  Here is what we did:

1.  Scan all tickets into Main Parent Phone.
2. Buy MaxPass for all tickets.
3.  Have kids scan their tickets into Kid Phone.

This way the Main Parent phone can pay for everyone and book FPs for everyone in a large group, while the tickets scanned into the Kid Phone can book for the kids.  This has worked great for us for two days.


----------



## hodad

rlp said:


> I thought HB was standing only?  Were you in the HB section or the BB/RBT area, as there have been reports of HB people being able to sit there also?  I'm also surprised that you got up front with only getting there at 8:30.  That's good news.  I wonder if they'll keep tweaking things so much that in a month when I go, the good seating people are getting for the show will be gone.  Everyone:  keep reporting on your Fantasmic! experiences!!!





az4boys said:


> I am curious about your Hungry Bear experience too. Are they combined with RBT and BB? I thought it just gave you a FP for the regular standing area and that the only real benefit was you didn't have to get there early enough to pull a free FP yourself.



I got the feeling that CMs didn't quite know what to do with my Hungry Bear Fantasmic passes, or where to send me. One person had me walk all the way over to the Haunted Mansion, where another directed me to the back toward the center of the reserved area. We were just a few dozen feet left of center, and while it was technically a standing area, everyone sat down the whole time as seemed to be unofficial protocol in all the reserved areas. When Fantasmic started, there was still enough space for about 10-15 people in our area, enough that my 6yo laid down for a nap from 8:30-9 without disturbing or preventing anyone from sitting near us.  

Unless you really want to eat at Blue Bayou, I'd recommend Hungry Bear for the $avings alone.


----------



## az4boys

alvernon90 said:


> HOW TO SPLIT MAXPASS TO MULTIPLE PHONES WITH ONE PARTY
> 
> So we went to City Hall and were instructed on how to allow the kids to book MaxPass with their own phone.  Here is what we did:
> 
> 1.  Scan all tickets into Main Parent Phone.
> 2. Buy MaxPass for all tickets.
> 3.  Have kids scan their tickets into Kid Phone.
> 
> This way the Main Parent phone can pay for everyone and book FPs for everyone in a large group, while the tickets scanned into the Kid Phone can book for the kids.  This has worked great for us for two days.



We just got AP's and need to figure out the tech part of our passes. I've had a Disney account for a long time, but no passes are linked anywhere. If DH creates his own Disney account and links his AP to his account, can we both scan all our passes into 2 main parent phones? In the past he has logged into my account for reservations, etc., and that has worked great. I'm not even sure why he would need to create his own account other than the lady at the ticket booth said to do it that way.

ETA: we have 4 kids, so a party of 6


----------



## rlp

hodad said:


> I got the feeling that CMs didn't quite know what to do with my Hungry Bear Fantasmic passes, or where to send me. One person had me walk all the way over to the Haunted Mansion, where another directed me to the back toward the center of the reserved area. We were just a few dozen feet left of center, and while it was technically a standing area, everyone sat down the whole time as seemed to be unofficial protocol in all the reserved areas. When Fantasmic started, there was still enough space for about 10-15 people in our area, enough that my 6yo laid down for a nap from 8:30-9 without disturbing or preventing anyone from sitting near us.
> 
> Unless you really want to eat at Blue Bayou, I'd recommend Hungry Bear for the $avings alone.


SOLD!  Though I'm going to keep by BB reservation too, just in case the HB experience gets worse overtime.  I'm on the short side and I have a young daughter, so I want to make sure we will be able to sit and not have to stand behind taller people.


----------



## alvernon90

az4boys said:


> We just got AP's and need to figure out the tech part of our passes. I've had a Disney account for a long time, but no passes are linked anywhere. If DH creates his own Disney account and links his AP to his account, can we both scan all our passes into 2 main parent phones? In the past he has logged into my account for reservations, etc., and that has worked great. I'm not even sure why he would need to create his own account other than the lady at the ticket booth said to do it that way.
> 
> ETA: we have 4 kids, so a party of 6



Think of the Main phone as the phone that pays and any other phone as a secondary phone.  Scan all tickets to the Main phone and for each secondary phone scan only those passes you want that phone to control.  That could be all of them, so the secondary phone looks just like the main phone.

The accounts do not really link, it's more like the scanned passes are linked. Once you scan all passes to Main phone and pay for them all, they can be treated as a "Fastpass Party"

It's hard to explain but you'll understand when you try it.  Just stick to the Main/secondary idea and the rest will fall into place.


----------



## hookem81

Thanks to everyone for the tips. I bought 5 day PH several months ago for a visit next month. My tickets are loaded in the app. If I go there now, I don't see anything that asks me if I want to buy MP. Will that appear in the app after my tickets has been scanned for the day?


----------



## az4boys

alvernon90 said:


> Think of the Main phone as the phone that pays and any other phone as a secondary phone.  Scan all tickets to the Main phone and for each secondary phone scan only those passes you want that phone to control.  That could be all of them, so the secondary phone looks just like the main phone.
> 
> The accounts do not really link, it's more like the scanned passes are linked. Once you scan all passes to Main phone and pay for them all, they can be treated as a "Fastpass Party"
> 
> It's hard to explain but you'll understand when you try it.  Just stick to the Main/secondary idea and the rest will fall into place.



Thanks. This does make sense as far as using MP. I think I need to figure out if there are other reasons for my husband to set up an account online for his AP, but it sounds like that shouldn't impact our ability to all coordinate for MP.


----------



## ktkerber

Just wondering how it will work if you are already receiving the Photopass that was included with a Costco package. Will I have to purchase the Maxpass also or can my Photopass be upgraded to the Maxpass at a lesser price?

My documents say I am receiving a "Photopass Collection," not sure exactly what that is. We are WDW vets and this is not something we are familiar with. The FP to book on your phone is already included with your ticket at WDW but we do have to add the Photopass on extra.


----------



## sleepymouse

alvernon90 said:


> HOW TO SPLIT MAXPASS TO MULTIPLE PHONES WITH ONE PARTY
> 
> So we went to City Hall and were instructed on how to allow the kids to book MaxPass with their own phone.  Here is what we did:
> 
> 1.  Scan all tickets into Main Parent Phone.
> 2. Buy MaxPass for all tickets.
> 3.  Have kids scan their tickets into Kid Phone.
> 
> This way the Main Parent phone can pay for everyone and book FPs for everyone in a large group, while the tickets scanned into the Kid Phone can book for the kids.  This has worked great for us for two days.


Exactly. My husband and I have all family members in both our accounts. Either of us can make/change plans for all or split apart.


----------



## lmhall2000

hookem81 said:


> Thanks to everyone for the tips. I bought 5 day PH several months ago for a visit next month. My tickets are loaded in the app. If I go there now, I don't see anything that asks me if I want to buy MP. Will that appear in the app after my tickets has been scanned for the day?



Make sure your DL app has been updated, mine updated on 14th and 17th, MaxPass pops up as available now, but you can not purchase until you are physically in the park and your tickets are scanned.


----------



## BriannaRuth

So if our family of four has one kid who does not take a phone with her.  Sometimes she goes on rides with her older sister, sometimes with her dad, and sometimes with me.  Would ALL of us be able to have our own ticket plus her ticket scanned onto our phones?

What about if everyone in the family has everyone else's tickets scanned onto their phones?  Would that enable the kids to use FPs that the parents have pulled and are not using if we go back to the hotel for a break or go to restaurant?


----------



## sleepymouse

BriannaRuth said:


> So if our family of four has one kid who does not take a phone with her.  Sometimes she goes on rides with her older sister, sometimes with her dad, and sometimes with me.  Would ALL of us be able to have our own ticket plus her ticket scanned onto our phones?
> 
> What about if everyone in the family has everyone else's tickets scanned onto their phones?  Would that enable the kids to use FPs that the parents have pulled and are not using if we go back to the hotel for a break or go to restaurant?


Yes and yes. They don't check IDs at the scanners


----------



## hookem81

lmhall2000 said:


> Make sure your DL app has been updated, mine updated on 14th and 17th, MaxPass pops up as available now, but you can not purchase until you are physically in the park and your tickets are scanned.


Thanks - so I won't see the MP availability until I am in the park?


----------



## Sandan77

I am buying a 1 day hopper ticket for my husband and can buy max pass at the time , I have 4 day hoppers ( for the kids ) via LMT which once scanned and in the park he can buy it for the kids. ( I have a 3 day and joining a day later ) 
Should I just wait and buy all 3 at the same time ? Would there be any benefit in buys hubby's first ?


----------



## lmhall2000

hookem81 said:


> Thanks - so I won't see the MP availability until I am in the park?



My app showed a screen announcing MaxPass is now available. When I click on my personal icon picture at the bottom, there pops up a screen that says Get FastPass...this is where you will buy your MaxPass but only once you are in the park.


----------



## onlyoneash

Sandan77 said:


> I am buying a 1 day hopper ticket for my husband and can buy max pass at the time , I have 4 day hoppers ( for the kids ) via LMT which once scanned and in the park he can buy it for the kids. ( I have a 3 day and joining a day later )
> Should I just wait and buy all 3 at the same time ? Would there be any benefit in buys hubby's first ?



Unless you get a deal with buying multiple tickets, then it really shouldn't matter. I have already bought and scanned my LMT e-tickets into the app and linked them even though we aren't going until later this year.


----------



## Lesley Wake

A summary of my experience using MaxPass yesterday (Note: I didn't arrive until around 2:30, as my priority was Fantasmic not rides, so I haven't used it to its full potential yet):

I have Premier but the app still shows Signature. But when I got in the park, MaxPass worked automatically, so it was just an app glitch. 

Loved:
-being able to book FPs once I entered the park. Typically when I arrive I'm immediately heading to pull my first FP. This let me have a leisurely stroll up Main Street stopping in stores and to watch Dapper Dans. By the time I made my way over to BTMR it was time to use (about a 20 min return time). 
-Being able to cancel a FP. I initially got Indy as my second pass. Then I realized I should have gotten HM with and instant return and then Indy once I scanned in. It was easy to cancel the pass.
-getting access to a different pool of FP times. When I went to get a new Indy pass it actually offered a return time earlier than my previous pass! It conflicted with my dining reservation so I waited a bit. Every time I refreshed the app it offered different times all earlier than pulling a pass which was pretty cool!
-Switch to multi-experience FP. I eventually booked an Indy for after dinner but was so full I knew it wouldn't be a good idea so I didn't use it and forgot to cancel. But then when I checked the app I noticed it had switched to an any experience pass because the ride must have gone down briefly. And by brief, I mean maybe 10 minutes because every time I had checked the app it still showed it operational. I ended up not even using it because I was so tired after Fantasmic I just wanted to head home!

Annoying:
-It showed all my passes. So my DL ID, my WDW ID, and 3 Halloween party tickets. Every time I went to book a new pass I would need to unselect everyone and click just my DL ID. I also had to remember which one it was because it just showed the last 4 digits.
-App delays. When I scanned in at the first point for BTMR I immediately went into the app to try and book a second pass. But received the "Spinning Circle of Death". Even if I shut down the app entirely it still showed up when I reopened it and I was unable to get to the Redeem FP screen. Instead I used my physical pass to scan at the second point. So I'd absolutely recommend taking a screenshot of the redeem screen so you can use that in case the app messes up. 
-Battery usage. Definitely sucked it up. But, I have a fuel rod so it didn't impact me much. That is something I'd absolutely recommend people get if using MP! You can get them online pre-trip for cheaper than at the parks. And you can swap it around to other people in your party so you only need one.


----------



## hookem81

lmhall2000 said:


> My app showed a screen announcing MaxPass is now available. When I click on my personal icon picture at the bottom, there pops up a screen that says Get FastPass...this is where you will buy your MaxPass but only once you are in the park.


Thanks - that is good to know. I just got the most updated version of the app.


----------



## HydroGuy

I may have missed it but has anyone used MP to get WOC or F! FPs? If so, can you confirm these are still disconnected from the normal ride FPs?


----------



## dina444444

HydroGuy said:


> I may have missed it but has anyone used MP to get WOC or F! FPs? If so, can you confirm these are still disconnected from the normal ride FPs?


The shows are still disconnected and they will not show up on the App at all.


----------



## dina444444

I used Maxpass yesterday and it was fairly simple and easy to use. I liked not having to walk to the machines from the other side of the park to get a fastness. I was able to do the following with Maxpass: Mission Breakout, TSMM x2, Star Tours, Space x2, HM, Buzz x3, BTMRR x2(had a 3rd that I didn't end up using), and Soarin. One of the TSMM fps that I picked up was one someone had canceled cause it was only 20 min out and they were distributing for 90 min out at the machines.


----------



## chicagodisfan

I apologize if this has been asked already, but is Maxpass working during Magic Morning?


----------



## BriannaRuth

So on the "any attraction" FPs through MP due to rides that are down -- if you still want to use the FP for the original ride that was down, do you still have the option to do that, even if it's now outside the original return time (like you always did with the original system)?


----------



## sleepymouse

chicagodisfan said:


> I apologize if this has been asked already, but is Maxpass working during Magic Morning?


We did not have early entry this morning (not staying onsite) but did enter DCA at 7:52 am and booked GOTG with MP at that time. So I would say yes.


----------



## sleepymouse

BriannaRuth said:


> So on the "any attraction" FPs through MP due to rides that are down -- if you still want to use the FP for the original ride that was down, do you still have the option to do that, even if it's now outside the original return time (like you always did with the original system)?


Not sure because it lists several rides to use at, including ride that's down in case it comes back online, but time window does not change. 

On a side note, I had a MP for 11:20pm-midnight that turned into a multiple attraction pass and then allowed me to use it anytime the following day.


----------



## dina444444

sleepymouse said:


> Not sure because it lists several rides to use at, including ride that's down in case it comes back online, but time window does not change.
> 
> On a side note, I had a MP for 11:20pm-midnight that turned into a multiple attraction pass and then allowed me to use it anytime the following day.


It looks like they are using the WDW system for an attraction going down less than an hour before closing.


----------



## cougarfan84

chicagodisfan said:


> I apologize if this has been asked already, but is Maxpass working during Magic Morning?



I'm not sure about Magic Morning, but I entered DL on Friday which is a non-MM at about 7:30 before rope drop and after purchasing MP was able to immediately grab a FP for Space Mountain before rope drop. The return time was 8:30 with my next time to get a FP at 8:30 as well. I thought it was great getting the first FP of the day before the park was even officially open.


----------



## Lesley Wake

BriannaRuth said:


> So on the "any attraction" FPs through MP due to rides that are down -- if you still want to use the FP for the original ride that was down, do you still have the option to do that, even if it's now outside the original return time (like you always did with the original system)?


Yes, it gives you a list of which ones are available and the ride you originally chose will always be part of that list. I think it only works in that attraction's park though. For example, I had Indy and it worked for any DL FP except for Space. Matterhorn is the same. The only way to use it on Space is to have an actual FP for Space. 

You also get the "multi-experience" if it goes down at any point in your window. For Indy original FP was 6:15. When I checked app a little after 7 it wasn't down, but a multi-experience was there that said it started at 6:55, so it must have briefly gone down at that time.


----------



## BriannaRuth

But is the original FP available AFTER the original window closes if that attraction goes down during the FP return time?  Like if I have an RSR FP for 4:00-5:00 and RSR is down from 4:30 to 5:30, will I be able to ride RSR later in the evening as used to be the case?  Or will I be required to use one of the multi-experience FPs instead for a different ride?


----------



## dina444444

BriannaRuth said:


> But is the original FP available AFTER the original window closes if that attraction goes down during the FP return time?  Like if I have an RSR FP for 4:00-5:00 and RSR is down from 4:30 to 5:30, will I be able to ride RSR later in the evening as used to be the case?  Or will I be required to use one of the multi-experience FPs instead for a different ride?


You'll receive a multi experience pass that you can still use on RSR if it comes back online or on any of the other rides that are listed that it can be used on.


----------



## STLstone

I don't recall this coming up in this thread yet, but PhotoPass will no longer be a perk of Signature APs for any that were purchased after 7/19 (it looks like it can be retained as long as the AP is renewed). It seems like they're trying to make MaxPass more valuable by removing a previous held perk for Signature AP's.

http://micechat.com/167060-disneyland-new-photo-update-taking-maxpass/


----------



## DizMe

Can I renew my pass and add the $75 annual fee for MP later?  I'm still not sure whether or not it's something I'll want, and the pass is pricey enough as it is.  But if I did like it, I'd prefer to pay once and have it for the duration of the year.  Can I do that, say, a couple of months after renewing?  I know I can pay $10 each day but I'm talking about the annual $75 addition.  I see it's not prorated but must it be done at renewal?


----------



## Niltiac

STLstone said:


> I don't recall this coming up in this thread yet, but PhotoPass will no longer be a perk of Signature APs for any that were purchased after 7/19 (it looks like it can be retained as long as the AP is renewed). It seems like they're trying to make MaxPass more valuable by removing a previous held perk for Signature AP's.


Hmm, I guess this is how they're addressing the weird pricing for MP. But I still wish they would bridge the gap for those who already have signature AP's with PhotoPass, and give a discount on MP.


----------



## DLgal

Sandan77 said:


> I am buying a 1 day hopper ticket for my husband and can buy max pass at the time , I have 4 day hoppers ( for the kids ) via LMT which once scanned and in the park he can buy it for the kids. ( I have a 3 day and joining a day later )
> Should I just wait and buy all 3 at the same time ? Would there be any benefit in buys hubby's first ?



There is no benefit to buying it early. You can't do anything with it until you scan in at the turnstiles anyway.


----------



## longtimedisneylurker

DizMe said:


> Can I renew my pass and add the $75 annual fee for MP later?  I'm still not sure whether or not it's something I'll want, and the pass is pricey enough as it is.  But if I did like it, I'd prefer to pay once and have it for the duration of the year.  Can I do that, say, a couple of months after renewing?  I know I can pay $10 each day but I'm talking about the annual $75 addition.  I see it's not prorated but must it be done at renewal?



I would say yes you can add it at anytime during your pass year since Disney specifically mentions that they will not offer a pro-rated price on it if you add it during your pass year.


----------



## ChloeChipper

Just wanted to share our experience. We used Maxpass yesterday at Disneyland / California Adventure. It was a crowded Sunday.

We arrived at 8:10am. As soon as we went through the turnstyles into California Adventure we were able to grab a GOTG fastpass for 9:20.  
While we waited for the fastpass window to open we walked on the Cars Ride (single rider, no one else in line - standby line was 45 minutes) and Mater (walked on). 
Grabbed a Galactic Purple churro (bugs land) and then walked back and did the fastpass for GOTG. As we were walking in (no wait at all) we grabbed a fast pass for Toy Story for 9:40. Loved GOTG, by the way  
Got off the ride about 9:35, Walked back and got in the Fastpass line for Toy Story (line took about 5 minutes). While in line I started shopping Fastpasses for Disneyland. 
We got a Thunder Mtn at 10:30-11:30. We got off the Toy Story ride just after 10. As we were walking out we decided to check Soarin'. Standby line was 10 minutes so we rode it. 
Then hopped over to the other park. The lines to get into Disneyland were LONG! Took about 15 minutes to get into the park. Once inside, we walked over to Big Thunder Mtn and rode it. Got on the ride about 11. While in line I grabbed a 11:20 Haunted Mansion.  Perfect! 
While walking in to the Haunted Mansion, I was able to grab a Space Mtn for 1:20, on the bottom of the page it said we could pick another fast pass at 12:30.  
We went over to Country Bear Restaurant (not sure if that's what its called, but that is what WE call it - the place kind of across from Splash Mtn) and grabbed lunch.  
At 12:30 we logged in to get another Fastpass and it let us pick Indiana Jones for 1:20. I thought it was weird that it allowed us to have 2 for the exact same timeslot. 
Oh well.. We  had some time to kill after lunch, so we walked on over to the castle. A band was going to play, so we waited and watched that. They played 2 short songs. A lot of prep for just 2 songs. LOL 
We rode Space Mtn first, and loved it (basically walked on - maybe waited 2 minutes). 
Then walked over to do Indiana Jones. Got in line at 2:05. This fast pass line takes longer, maybe 10 minutes. After that ride, it was now about 2:30. We are annual passholders so we like to go early & leave early. 
So now its time to go home. Grabbed our bucket of popcorn to eat on the walk out / tram ride and called it a day! Very successful Maxpass experience for us.

The photopass photo portion of the Maxpass - none of the park photos from the Photopass photographers showed up until we scanned our passes into the ap. The ap showed our passes prior to that so I kind of expected the photos to just show up (I used my annual pass with the photopass photographers). Not a huge deal, I am only mentioning it so that others are aware that you may need to scan your pass into the ap in order to see the photopass pictures. The ride photos will have a number on the top right - you will need to enter that number. So take a picture of the picture with your phone so you can enter it in later. 

To me, totally worth $10. If we had a large group, probably not so much. But for the two of us, it was a no-brainer. Love MaxPass!


----------



## Jperiod

Just tried to call the AP phone line to add MP before going to the parks and they couldn't do it for our deluxe passes either (without the extra $20 the pass currently costs).  I'm going to have to go to guest services while I'm there today.  Boo.


----------



## MIChessGuy

Is there any hint as to when the $10 daily MP per-person fee might be going up?  There seems to be a consensus that it isn't going to stay at 10 for very long.


----------



## 707MickeyGirl

I was able to add MaxPass to my Signature AP over the phone just now. I dialed in to the AP line. It was $75, no other upgrade charge.


----------



## onlyoneash

MIChessGuy said:


> Is there any hint as to when the $10 daily MP per-person fee might be going up?  There seems to be a consensus that it isn't going to stay at 10 for very long.



Interested to know this as well. I was kinda thinking it would be until the end of the year to get all the kinks worked out and to get the word out about it?

 I still haven't found a single person that I have talked to (outside of southern Cali) that knows what "max pass" is or how it works.


----------



## az4boys

onlyoneash said:


> I still haven't found a single person that I have talked to (outside of southern Cali) that knows what "max pass" is or how it works.



I recently needed to install the updated app. There was a statistic that said there were one million downloads of the app. That may sound like a lot, but in terms of how many of those people are actually in the parks each day, I don't think a lot of people use the app. Out of all the people using the app, some may be using MP. I am really curious on statistics but I doubt Disney will release them.


----------



## wenrob

az4boys said:


> I recently needed to install the updated app. There was a statistic that said there were one million downloads of the app. That may sound like a lot, but in terms of how many of those people are actually in the parks each day, I don't think a lot of people use the app. Out of all the people using the app, some may be using MP. I am really curious on statistics but I doubt Disney will release them.


And how many of those are re downloads? Both myself and my DD usually delete it after a trip and then re download right before a trip. I imagine there are many that do the same.


----------



## lauralynn0612

I am new to Disneyland, and I am used to WDW FastPass system.  We are headed to Disneyland in a week.  I have a couple of questions:

1) Am I able to select my FastPass time using the MaxPass app?  (Example: If there are multiple times available at WDW parks, I have been able to select which return window I wanted.)
2) How does PhotoPass work?  Would I just scan the barcode on my phone?

We planned to purchase PhotoPass anyway so seems like a no brainer to just do the MaxPass.  ($39 for just photos or $60 for the six of us to have photos and MaxPass)


----------



## rlp

MIChessGuy said:


> Is there any hint as to when the $10 daily MP per-person fee might be going up?  There seems to be a consensus that it isn't going to stay at 10 for very long.


Well that sucks.  Many people with a few children or more will not be able to afford an increase as many already find it cost prohibitive.  Those with children probably need it more than others too.  I'll let a few expletives fly in the privacy of my home if that happens.


----------



## dina444444

lauralynn0612 said:


> I am new to Disneyland, and I am used to WDW FastPass system.  We are headed to Disneyland in a week.  I have a couple of questions:
> 
> 1) Am I able to select my FastPass time using the MaxPass app?  (Example: If there are multiple times available at WDW parks, I have been able to select which return window I wanted.)
> 2) How does PhotoPass work?  Would I just scan the barcode on my phone?
> 
> We planned to purchase PhotoPass anyway so seems like a no brainer to just do the MaxPass.  ($39 for just photos or $60 for the six of us to have photos and MaxPass)


You are not able to pick the time. It will just show the next available 1 hour fastpass window when you go to select a FP.


----------



## onlyoneash

wenrob said:


> And how many of those are re downloads? Both myself and my DD usually delete it after a trip and then re download right before a trip. I imagine there are many that do the same.


Yep, us too!
I will be honest, if I wasn't part of this forum, I would have no idea about maxpass. I don't even recall getting an email from Disney. If I did, I probably thought it was spam and deleted it.
I don't live in Cali, so there is zero news about Disneyland that makes it to our newspapers/local news.
 Also, if you bought one of those "expert" advice books, maxpass won't be in there yet.
Don't get me wrong, the word WILL spread! And it sounds like people love it, so prices will go up. But new technology like this is intimidating (especially to the older generation-no disrespect intended), so hopefully it stays at the lower price for a while.


----------



## Geemo

onlyoneash said:


> Yep, us too!
> I will be honest, if I wasn't part of this forum, I would have no idea about maxpass. I don't even recall getting an email from Disney. If I did, I probably thought it was spam and deleted it.
> I don't live in Cali, so there is zero news about Disneyland that makes it to our newspapers/local news.
> Also, if you bought one of those "expert" advice books, maxpass won't be in there yet.
> Don't get me wrong, the word WILL spread! And it sounds like people love it, so prices will go up. _*But new technology like this is intimidating (especially to the older generation*_-no disrespect intended), so hopefully it stays at the lower price for a while.


"*new technology like this"*
For me....  
Problem solved!
I try to take at least one to five of my  grandkids with me on Disney trips.


----------



## onlyoneash

Geemo said:


> "*new technology like this"*
> For me....
> Problem solved!
> I try to take at least one to five of my  grandkids with me on Disney trips.



No disrespect intended You are an awesome grandparent! My parents are awesome too, but they don't even know how to turn on a smartphone, so using maxpass with the grandkids at Disneyland....well.....yeah.


----------



## MychaelP

I think I read on facebook, but can't find it now. If you DON'T buy Maxpass, you can still use the app to see return times. I have an AP and it's scanned into my app already. Now that the system uses my AP to get onto the ride itself, will the app also show my upcoming fastpasses? Or is it only for Maxpass? I think it might so that it can change a fastpass when a ride is down? My pass is only a few months from renewing and I don't want to pay for just a few months the full price and wondered. I'm blocked until end of August.


----------



## dina444444

MychaelP said:


> I think I read on facebook, but can't find it now. If you DON'T buy Maxpass, you can still use the app to see return times. I have an AP and it's scanned into my app already. Now that the system uses my AP to get onto the ride itself, will the app also show my upcoming fastpasses? Or is it only for Maxpass? I think it might so that it can change a fastpass when a ride is down? My pass is only a few months from renewing and I don't want to pay for just a few months the full price and wondered. I'm blocked until end of August.


Correct, they will show up on the app. And you are able to cancel them. 

They only ones that won't show up are the show FPs.


----------



## MychaelP

dina444444 said:


> Correct, they will show up on the app. And you are able to cancel them.
> 
> They only ones that won't show up are the show FPs.


Thanks, so the only thing you cannot do is obtain a new Fastpass without walking to the machines? I figured this might be that way since you can use the app as your AP to enter the park and therefore you could use it also to enter the ride, but you have to use the actual pass to obtain the Fastpass. Thanks for the reply, very helpful.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

I don't have too much add here, but I'm a Disneyland native and debated about the MaxPass but get it for free with Sig+ so not a big deal. Had a friend come for this past weekend and she wanted to do two whole days at the parks and she wanted to see everything. MaxPass made that possible for us and then some! We had a group of 4 and without MaxPass, we wouldn't have gotten nearly as much done. Not only did we ride nearly every single ride, we rode her favorites (headliners, of course) multiple times! MaxPass plus the Blue Bayou package for Fantasmic! really made this a weekend to remember.


----------



## kyton

I've been reading and watching all that I can on MaxPass in readiness for our November trip. I was sure that I saw somewhere that once you had Maxpass linked into the App with your ticket that ALL fastpasses showed up. So for example if you still walked to the actual FP machine and swiped your ticket / pass that these "manual" FP showed on the app, is this correct? Or did I have a delusional dream?


----------



## DLgal

kyton said:


> I've been reading and watching all that I can on MaxPass in readiness for our November trip. I was sure that I saw somewhere that once you had Maxpass linked into the App with your ticket that ALL fastpasses showed up. So for example if you still walked to the actual FP machine and swiped your ticket / pass that these "manual" FP showed on the app, is this correct? Or did I have a delusional dream?



You don't have to have MaxPass in order to see your Fastpasses in the app...just need to have tickets linked. We don't have MaxPass but have been seeing our FP since they converted to the digtal system a couple weeks ago.


----------



## kyton

DLgal, thank you for that! I was beginning to think I was nuts LOL.


----------



## Winnowill

Has anyone attempted to use Disney gift cards to purchase MP? I want to do so for my trip next March, if it's possible.


----------



## Jperiod

First time with MP today.  Took about 10 min for it to show in the app with our APs after adding it at guest services outside.  For the most part, it was great (especially when rides go down and it becomes an anything pass), but we have verizon serivce and the reception was terrible in Frontier land and Adventure land.  I really hope they can do something about it quickly.  Looses the value if you can't book your next pass wherever you are. 



Winnowill said:


> Has anyone attempted to use Disney gift cards to purchase MP? I want to do so for my trip next March, if it's possible.


I just used a GC at guest services for it today.


----------



## blana

This may have been answered earlier and I just missed it.  Family & I are going down tomorrow & trying to decide between biting the bullet for MaxPass or just getting Photopass.  Right now we have the Southern California Citypass for the 3 day tickets.  When I pick up the tickets at will call, will I be able to add Maxpass at that time for all three days or will I have to do it day by day in the park?  

Also, just to be clear because the "unlimited downloads for the day" wording is confusing to me as well as others in the thread, those who have used it, the normal photopass rules apply for the day, right?  45 days to download?


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Can MP be purchased for the duration of your visit in one go (e.g. 5 days of MP for a 5 day park hopper) or does it need to be purchased/re-purchased each day when you go through the turnstiles?


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

theluckyrabbit said:


> Can MP be purchased for the duration of your visit in one go (e.g. 5 days of MP for a 5 day park hopper) or does it need to be purchased/re-purchased each day when you go through the turnstiles?



If you didn't add MaxPass on at the time of purchase you have to go day by day, unfortunately. New ticket purchases through the app give you the option of adding it on at the time of purchase though.


----------



## MICKEYFIL

This thread is very long so hopefully someone can answer this simple question and allow me not to have to read through the entire document.  Sorry for the duplicate if it already appeared.

I thank everyone for the information on the Max Pass and I have seen a few videos on it but I can't seemed to find an answer of the disconnected fastpasses and this new app.  Can you access them (Buzz Lightyear my big concern) on the app and are they still disconnected from the regular "one pass at a time" system or are those still using the paper system?  Thank you.


----------



## Winnowill

MICKEYFIL said:


> This thread is very long so hopefully someone can answer this simple question and allow me not to have to read through the entire document.  Sorry for the duplicate if it already appeared.
> 
> I thank everyone for the information on the Max Pass and I have seen a few videos on it but I can't seemed to find an answer of the disconnected fastpasses and this new app.  Can you access them (Buzz Lightyear my big concern) on the app and are they still disconnected from the regular "one pass at a time" system or are those still using the paper system?  Thank you.


Buzz is no longer disconnected. It's been connected to the rest of the FP system for several months, now. The only things that are are F! and WOC, and you cannot access them via MaxPass.


----------



## dina444444

MICKEYFIL said:


> This thread is very long so hopefully someone can answer this simple question and allow me not to have to read through the entire document.  Sorry for the duplicate if it already appeared.
> 
> I thank everyone for the information on the Max Pass and I have seen a few videos on it but I can't seemed to find an answer of the disconnected fastpasses and this new app.  Can you access them (Buzz Lightyear my big concern) on the app and are they still disconnected from the regular "one pass at a time" system or are those still using the paper system?  Thank you.


Buzz became connected when they connected the two parks a few months ago.


----------



## 707MickeyGirl

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> If you didn't add MaxPass on at the time of purchase you have to go day by day, unfortunately. New ticket purchases through the app give you the option of adding it on at the time of purchase though.



I bought my granddaughter's ticket through the app two days ago and there was not an option to add MaxPass at the time of purchase.


----------



## Winnowill

707MickeyGirl said:


> I bought my granddaughter's ticket through the app two days ago and there was not an option to add MaxPass at the time of purchase.


Hmm. I'm looking at the app right now, and I have the option to buy any tickets as hoppers, non-hoppers, hoppers with MaxPass, and non-hoppers with MaxPass. Have you updated your app since MaxPass went live?


----------



## 707MickeyGirl

Winnowill said:


> Hmm. I'm looking at the app right now, and I have the option to buy any tickets as hoppers, non-hoppers, hoppers with MaxPass, and non-hoppers with MaxPass. Have you updated your app since MaxPass went live?


Yes, I've updated it. I had no problem adding MaxPass to my AP so I'm not sure why I didn't get those ticket options.


----------



## MychaelP

Jperiod said:


> First time with MP today.   (especially when rides go down and it becomes an anything pass), .


From other posts here it appears you don't need to buy Maxpass to get the anything pass. As long as you link your AP or ticket to the app. The only thing Maxpass does is keep you from walking to the machines to get the actual fastpass, and the photopass downloads. The app linked to your ticket will show all your passes, and you can also cancel them as well. Without the need to buy Maxpass. I haven't tested this since I'm blocked out for a few more weeks, but it's what others have posted. Looking forward to the anything pass, and also being able to cancel one. I've had that need at times but no way to do it.


----------



## hjgaus

MychaelP said:


> From other posts here it appears you don't need to buy Maxpass to get the anything pass. As long as you link your AP or ticket to the app. The only thing Maxpass does is keep you from walking to the machines to get the actual fastpass, and the photopass downloads. The app linked to your ticket will show all your passes, and you can also cancel them as well. Without the need to buy Maxpass. I haven't tested this since I'm blocked out for a few more weeks, but it's what others have posted. Looking forward to the anything pass, and also being able to cancel one. I've had that need at times but no way to do it.




So are you just waiting for any ride to breakdown or shutdown to receive this "anything pass" ?  
Also, other than seeing the wait times from the DL app you can CANCEL your fast pass even though you DID NOT purchase MAX PASS ? I thought that WAS the purpose of Max Pass - everything done at your finger tips and NO actual running around? How does one cancel the old way other than just NOT show up at the ride during said time?


----------



## oo de lally

If you purchase MaxPass, can you still use the paper fastpass kiosks or do you have to use the app?


----------



## MychaelP

hjgaus said:


> So are you just waiting for any ride to breakdown or shutdown to receive this "anything pass" ?
> Also, other than seeing the wait times from the DL app you can CANCEL your fast pass even though you DID NOT purchase MAX PASS ? I thought that WAS the purpose of Max Pass - everything done at your finger tips and NO actual running around? How does one cancel the old way other than just NOT show up at the ride during said time?


I'm not going to sit around and wait for an anything pass, however it is good to know this information if I'm near a ride with a long wait, and the app shows that I have an anything pass for one with a shorter wait time.
Disney notes that the Maxpass allows you to obtain Fastpasses without the need to go to the attraction/machine. the other benefits are within the app. As an AP (I'm not sure of day tickets) you could always link the app to your pass and use for entry into the parks, but you still need your actual pass to get a fastpass. Which means that you can also use the app if you wanted to, to enter the fastpass line queue. Unless I'm misunderstanding things.
Disney has not said, to my knowledge that to cancel a fastpass or to get an "anything" pass would be exclusive to Maxpass. Only to obtain them and to get Photopass as well.
Anyone correct me if you've tested this and I'm incorrect.

I'm looking forward to trying this out, and once my pass is up for renewal in a few months I'll add it most likely. For $6.25 per month its a good deal, but not if my pass is expired in just a few months. Hoping that the intro price stays the same until then too.


----------



## MychaelP

oo de lally said:


> If you purchase MaxPass, can you still use the paper fastpass kiosks or do you have to use the app?


Yes, but that would not be the best option since paying for the app gives you the chance to not have to go to the attraction to get the fastpass. Some people are saying that they use the app for this, but then use their ticket and not the app to enter the attraction since the wifi is spotty in the park and the app drains batteries fast.


----------



## NorthernCalMom

Question for those of you who have experience with the "anything" pass: does that one has a time window, or is it valid for the rest of the day (as FPs used to be in the past when rides went down)?


----------



## jrjankowski8

MychaelP said:


> Disney has not said, to my knowledge that to cancel a fastpass or to get an "anything" pass would be exclusive to Maxpass. Only to obtain them and to get Photopass as well.
> Anyone correct me if you've tested this and I'm incorrect.



It has been reported that you can cancel a previously booked MaxPass.  It has also been reported that those cancelled MaxPasses go back into the 'pool' and others with MaxPass can book it even if it is before the posted distribution time.  Think of it as the way that the old system used to allow you to 'gift' paper passes.  So if you get an Indy MP for 2pm and decide to go back to the hotel pool, you can cancel it and it will show up on the next persons account to look for an Indy MP even if the distribution time is posted as 8pm.  This _only _works between people with MP, not paper.

Also, the "anything" pass only happens when a ride goes down within your window of having an MP for it.  And some come with certain restrictions, like if you have a Matterhorn MP, it'll say "return at any time", but it may only be offered for all MP rides minus Space Mountain.  The good thing is that you can now use that "anything pass" at any time for any ride and then also book your next MP.


----------



## TexasErin

jrjankowski8 said:


> It has been reported that you can cancel a previously booked MaxPass.  It has also been reported that those cancelled MaxPasses go back into the 'pool' and others with MaxPass can book it even if it is before the posted distribution time.  Think of it as the way that the old system used to allow you to 'gift' paper passes.  So if you get an Indy MP for 2pm and decide to go back to the hotel pool, you can cancel it and it will show up on the next persons account to look for an Indy MP even if the distribution time is posted as 8pm.  This _only _works between people with MP, not paper.
> 
> Also, the "anything" pass only happens when a ride goes down within your window of having an MP for it.  And some come with certain restrictions, like if you have a Matterhorn MP, it'll say "return at any time", but it may only be offered for all MP rides minus Space Mountain.  The good thing is that you can now use that "anything pass" at any time for any ride and then also book your next MP.



Would you have to use the "anything pass" (or at least scan it at the first checkpoint) prior to being able to get another MP?  Or does it just hang out there until you use it without affecting the ability to gain other MPs?


----------



## Nonsuch

NorthernCalMom said:


> Question for those of you who have experience with the "anything" pass: does that one has a time window, or is it valid for the rest of the day (as FPs used to be in the past when rides went down)?


MP for Goofy's Sky School, converted to Multiple Experiences.
Same initial start time, and valid until closing.
 
Valid for all FP rides in DCA, except RSR and Guardians.


----------



## fortheloveofchocolate

There are 5 members of my family. I just bought from Disneyland.com 3 day, 1 park per day, tickets for each member of my family. I bought the Maxpass add-on. How do I put a name to each ticket so that when I'm making Maxpass reservations I know who I'm making the FP for? Right now on my Disney App each ticket just has a serial number.

My husband and I plan on splitting up, he'll take the older child and I'll take the 2 younger. He'll make FP reservations from his phone and I'll make different reservations from my phone. How do we keep it all straight?

Thanks!


----------



## agamble

MychaelP said:


> Yes, but that would not be the best option since paying for the app gives you the chance to not have to go to the attraction to get the fastpass. Some people are saying that they use the app for this, but then use their ticket and not the app to enter the attraction since the wifi is spotty in the park and the app drains batteries fast.



This may not be beneficial for groups where everyone has the MP ability, however it is a nice feature for those who do not. In our case I am planning to add MP to my AP so that I can have the photopass benefit for the year. However, I do not want to pay for everyone else to have the yearlong MP. So the fact that we can all still pull FP together using our tickets is very nice. It could also benefit families who split up and do not have multiple smart phones or do not allow their kids to use their phones.


----------



## DizMe

If you have MP and the people you are with do not, will your FP coordinate with theirs, or would you need to get a paper pass when with people who don't have MP?

What I'm trying to say is will you be able to get the same time as those who have to walk to the kiosk?


----------



## sleepymouse

BriannaRuth said:


> But is the original FP available AFTER the original window closes if that attraction goes down during the FP return time?  Like if I have an RSR FP for 4:00-5:00 and RSR is down from 4:30 to 5:30, will I be able to ride RSR later in the evening as used to be the case?  Or will I be required to use one of the multi-experience FPs instead for a different ride?


Not sure if already answered because I haven't scrolled through, but yes, you can still use later on RSR. My window was just about to open this morning when it went down. It turned into a multiple experience FP (including RSR) that is good all day. Usually multiple experience FPs exclude RSR, GOTG and Space unless FP was for that ride.


----------



## sleepymouse

kyton said:


> I've been reading and watching all that I can on MaxPass in readiness for our November trip. I was sure that I saw somewhere that once you had Maxpass linked into the App with your ticket that ALL fastpasses showed up. So for example if you still walked to the actual FP machine and swiped your ticket / pass that these "manual" FP showed on the app, is this correct? Or did I have a delusional dream?


You are correct and you can redeem it with the app.


----------



## sleepymouse

TexasErin said:


> Would you have to use the "anything pass" (or at least scan it at the first checkpoint) prior to being able to get another MP?  Or does it just hang out there until you use it without affecting the ability to gain other MPs?


It will just be there and you can continue to obtain more MPs. *At the moment your MP changes to a multiple experience pass, you can book another MP.*


----------



## sleepymouse

DizMe said:


> If you have MP and the people you are with do not, will your FP coordinate with theirs, or would you need to get a paper pass when with people who don't have MP?
> 
> What I'm trying to say is will you be able to get the same time as those who have to walk to the kiosk?


No, though it may work sometimes. Oftentimes MP have earlier or slightly different windows than paper. Sometimes they are immediate or times open up because someone cancelled theirs on the app.


----------



## NorthernCalMom

Thank you so much for the details about the "anything" fastpass. That helps!

Only peripherally related... I'm tweaking our touring plans for August 2-4 and am wondering if Space Mountain's fastpass machines are still open during early morning. I couldn't find any fastpass return times on the app for Space Mountain before 8am (though touringplan.com still calculates with the early fastpasses), which makes me worry about this potentially being a thing of the past and my fancy plans potentially being outdated. So, those of you who have been in the parks recently: Are Space Mountain fastpasses available before 8am? [  ] yes; [  ] no; [  ] sometimes.

Still on the fence about getting Maxpass... there are seven of us, and I am used to fastpass running--in fact I do enjoy the exercise.


----------



## DLRExpert

NorthernCalMom said:


> Thank you so much for the details about the "anything" fastpass. That helps!
> 
> Only peripherally related... I'm tweaking our touring plans for August 2-4 and am wondering if Space Mountain's fastpass machines are still open during early morning. I couldn't find any fastpass return times on the app for Space Mountain before 8am (though touringplan.com still calculates with the early fastpasses), which makes me worry about this potentially being a thing of the past and my fancy plans potentially being outdated. So, those of you who have been in the parks recently: Are Space Mountain fastpasses available before 8am? [  ] yes; [  ] no; [  ] sometimes.
> 
> Still on the fence about getting Maxpass... there are seven of us, and I am used to fastpass running--in fact I do enjoy the exercise.



Today FP for Space Mountain was not being shown as available on the apps map option during EMH.
Not sure if they were giving out FP at the FP machines
However, if you have MP and select the Get FP option, you can select that FP for Space Mountain during EMH

My thoughts are that you do not really need MP if you are going to stay at one park all day. It's still very easy to get the FP for free by pulling them from the FP machine.

If you are park hopping MP is worth the extra cost.

ME


----------



## DLRExpert

DizMe said:


> If you have MP and the people you are with do not, will your FP coordinate with theirs, or would you need to get a paper pass when with people who don't have MP?
> 
> What I'm trying to say is will you be able to get the same time as those who have to walk to the kiosk?



Everyone in your party should have MP or just use the old way of getting FP.
I have seen where FP times will differ from what is being shown on the app, to what is given at the machine, to what is given via MP. Sometimes drastic differences.

ME


----------



## HuskyGal

Anyone try to add maxpass at the gate? Or similar option after you've already bought tickets without maxpass? I really want to use the lmtclub discount and add maxpass on...


----------



## DLRExpert

HuskyGal said:


> Anyone try to add maxpass at the gate? Or similar option after you've already bought tickets without maxpass? I really want to use the lmtclub discount and add maxpass on...



You have enter a park in order to purchase MaxPass


----------



## HuskyGal

Awesome! Lmtclub it is. Thank you.


----------



## CateinPhoenix

NorthernCalMom said:


> Still on the fence about getting Maxpass... there are seven of us, and I am used to fastpass running--in fact I do enjoy the exercise.



It's kind of funny, but I'll miss the running around too....I was the Fast Pass hero for my family, ha!


----------



## Tigger Trainer

I am interested in this as well.


----------



## BriannaRuth

CateinPhoenix said:


> It's kind of funny, but I'll miss the running around too....I was the Fast Pass hero for my family, ha!



The first thing DD17 said when I told her about MaxPass, was "What?  You mean I can't be the FP runner anymore?!"  She doesn't want us to buy it!


----------



## Tigger Trainer

I know individuals have said that if you don't have Maxpass you can still see farpasses you pull in no app. For families, donyou just link each ticket to the app in your tickets area or can you create a fastpass party wothout purchasing MP for everyone?


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Tigger Trainer said:


> ... can you create a fastpass party wothout purchasing MP for everyone?



To create a FP party, you need to purchase MP for everyone in your group.


----------



## lmhall2000

theluckyrabbit said:


> To create a FP party, you need to purchase MP for everyone in your group.



My sister has her tickets, can I scan them into my Disneyland app and THEN buy MP for all 8 of us? We haven't seen my sister for 2 years, so riding rides together would be great. They live in LA, we're flying in, just trying to figure out if all 8 of us can get MP together.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Once your sister and her party go through the turnstiles (which will activate their tickets), you should be able to scan their tickets into your app and buy MP for them, too. You will be able to manage all 8 tickets through your app. They can also scan their tickets to their own app, if they will want to break off from the group and manage their own FPs at some point during the day.


----------



## amyg1975

If we get MP for the 3 of us and link them to my phone, can we just choose to get 2 passes instead of all 3 (our daughter wont go on some rides)?


----------



## theluckyrabbit

You can unlink your daughter when she doesn't want a FP. You will see the option to check her name/ticket or not. Then you can relink her later.


----------



## alvernon90

theluckyrabbit said:


> To create a FP party, you need to purchase MP for everyone in your group.



I am probably not understanding this.  We had four people in our MP party for the first three days of our trip, and on the last day we bought MP for only two of them.

If you mean that everyone who wants to use MP on a given day must purchase MP that day, that is correct.  If you mean everyone in your group who is linked to the phones must purchase MP or else nobody can purchase it, that is incorrect.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

alvernon90 said:


> ...
> If you mean that everyone who wants to use MP on a given day must purchase MP that day, that is correct.  If you mean everyone in your group who is linked to the phones must purchase MP or else nobody can purchase it, that is incorrect.



Correct for the first part, clearly. But even if you can see all the FPs for the linked tickets in your app (MP or not), am I correct in assuming that you cannot control the return times, i.e. keep them together if they don't actually overlap? Some people are reporting big disparities in return times between MP and regular FP, so people in the same group are not able to ride at the same time. They have stated that they can keep track of their FP party, but often the MP return times are earlier than those for the rest of the group. Thus, I assumed the PP wanted his/her whole group to have MP to create a FP party so they could ride together. (Other people have posted that they have had return time overlap with MP and regular FP, but there doesn't seem to be consistency on this -- at least not in the reports here.) I don't think this is a big problem on the rides with short return times, but it can be on the headliners. For example, if the MP return time for GOTG is 2 pm and the posted return time is 6 pm, so much for riding together. (And this time disparity did happen to someone.)


----------



## DLgal

Tigger Trainer said:


> I know individuals have said that if you don't have Maxpass you can still see farpasses you pull in no app. For families, donyou just link each ticket to the app in your tickets area or can you create a fastpass party wothout purchasing MP for everyone?



Once you link tickets into the app by scanning them in (we have APs so when I scan them, my kids names show and everyone has a different colored border), even if you don't buy MaxPass, you will see EVERYONE'S FASTPASS return times in the app once you obtain them. And when it is time to ride, it turns into a screen that says "It's Time!" with the relevant ride information.  

Basically, you don't have to buy MaxPass to use the digital reminder part. That came before Max Pass went live and is just a new feature of the app at this point.  The ONLY thing you cannot do without buying MP is OBTAINING a fast pass. 

Even the "anytime" fastpass in the event of a ride breakdown happens without purchasing MP. They used to have to manually do this before the feature was loaded into the app, but it has always been a "perk" of standard FASTPASS to get an anytime return if a ride broke down inside your return window.


----------



## DLgal

theluckyrabbit said:


> Correct for the first part, clearly. But even if you can see all the FPs for the linked tickets in your app (MP or not), am I correct in assuming that you cannot control the return times, i.e. keep them together if they don't actually overlap? Some people are reporting big disparities in return times between MP and regular FP, so people in the same group are not able to ride at the same time. They have stated that they can keep track of their FP party, but often the MP return times are earlier than those for the rest of the group. Thus, I assumed the PP wanted his/her whole group to have MP to create a FP party so they could ride together. (Other people have posted that they have had return time overlap with MP and regular FP, but there doesn't seem to be consistency on this -- at least not in the reports here.)



If the people are at the machines at the same time as the people are using the app to get return times, the times will be the same (give or take 5-10 minutes, but there will be enough overlap). The MP return times mirror the machine return times but what is likely happening is that the MP users are getting them electronically before the other people in their party are physically at the machines.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

DLgal said:


> If the people are at the machines at the same time as the people are using the app to get return times, the times will be the same (give or take 5-10 minutes, but there will be enough overlap). The MP return times mirror the machine return times but what is likely happening is that the MP users are getting them electronically before the other people in their party are physically at the machines.



People have said that for the rides with the shorter return times. But they have also reported that MP gives them the first return time available. So if someone else returned an earlier MP time, you can get it. Which can be great, unless the rest of your party will be riding a lot later. Some posters have dealt with this by pulling the FPs manually with their group just to stay together -- which is probably what we will end up doing when we are with friends who don't have APs. If they don't want to buy MP, we'll just do FP the old fashioned way with them.


----------



## DLgal

theluckyrabbit said:


> People have said that for the rides with the shorter return times. But they have also reported that MP gives them the first return time available. So if someone else returned an earlier MP time, you can get it. Which can be great, unless the rest of your party will be riding a lot later. Some posters have dealt with this by pulling the FPs manually with their group just to stay together -- which is probably what we will end up doing when we are with friends who don't have APs. If they don't want to buy MP, we'll just do FP the old fashioned way with them.



Well yeah,that is a circumstance that will happen from time to time with MP as cancelled FP get returned to the pool. But if you are with a group, no harm in just using the machines for those occasions.


----------



## tarheelalum

I don't know if this has already been answered so please forgive me if it has already been covered.  I was wondering if anyone has first hand knowledge if you go to the park and then leave to go to DTD or the California Grand, can you still get fast passes with your maxx pass ? Or do you have to be in the park with location enabled on the phone for the app/max pass to work?


----------



## mom2rtk

tarheelalum said:


> I don't know if this has already been answered so please forgive me if it has already been covered.  I was wondering if anyone has first hand knowledge if you go to the park and then leave to go to DTD or the California Grand, can you still get fast passes with your maxx pass ? Or do you have to be in the park with location enabled on the phone for the app/max pass to work?


Reports are that once you have used your ticket for entry, you're good for the rest of the day. Even if you leave the parks.


----------



## DLgal

tarheelalum said:


> I don't know if this has already been answered so please forgive me if it has already been covered.  I was wondering if anyone has first hand knowledge if you go to the park and then leave to go to DTD or the California Grand, can you still get fast passes with your maxx pass ? Or do you have to be in the park with location enabled on the phone for the app/max pass to work?



You can be like 15 miles away and it will work as long as you scanned into a park for the day. At this time, location services does NOT play into it.


----------



## AuntieKels

How does this work with Rider Swap? We will have an older toddler who can do a couple MP attractions and a baby with us. Do we need to buy 3 MaxPasses or can we just get 2 and swap our toddler in or out? 
Thanks!


----------



## MychaelP

DLgal said:


> Basically, you don't have to buy MaxPass to use the digital reminder part. That came before Max Pass went live and is just a new feature of the app at this point.  The ONLY thing you cannot do without buying MP is OBTAINING a fast pass.
> 
> Even the "anytime" fastpass in the event of a ride breakdown happens without purchasing MP. They used to have to manually do this before the feature was loaded into the app, but it has always been a "perk" of standard FASTPASS to get an anytime return if a ride broke down inside your return window.



Thanks for confirming what I've read elsewhere. This is a great option for those that don't want to purchase MaxPass. Get the reminder tickets manually, use them with the app. Or cancel them with the app. Or best use is if one turns to a "anytime" fastpass use the app for that as well. I don't think you could use your ticket/AP for ride entry for an "anytime" pass because what if you also had another valid fastpass for the ride you choose? I haven't used this yet, but assuming you pick the fastpass you will use within the app and scan at ride entry. If you used your ticket/AP the anytime pass wouldn't work properly potentially if you had another for the same ride. 
I can see the confusion with this non-MaxPass purchase use with the app with lots of people. It will be interesting to test it out. 

In the past you would have to notice if a ride went down sometime that day, and then make a note to yourself that you can just use it anytime during the day/night. Always worked well, but the new app makes it easier since it tells you, and you can use it at almost any fastpass ride.


----------



## disneymum58

I am unable to use DAS as my issue is that I need to avoid stairs. In the past, (at Thunder Mountain and Space Mountain) they have scanned a return time equal to the wait time minus 10 minutes) to my ticket. I could only have one return time and I would go through the exit to avoid stairs. I could also hold FP regularly. How will this work if I purchase MaxPass? Can I have a scanned return time and a MaxPass FP at the same time?


----------



## agamble

AuntieKels said:


> How does this work with Rider Swap? We will have an older toddler who can do a couple MP attractions and a baby with us. Do we need to buy 3 MaxPasses or can we just get 2 and swap our toddler in or out?
> Thanks!



Nothing has changed to rider swap. Since you have to rider swap on the big rides, you could just buy MaxPass for two. Keep in mind you wouldn't get to use it for rides like Buzz and Toy Story where you are taking the whole party; then you would have to get paper FP for those rides. But you could definitely make two MP work for your party with rider swap.


----------



## bethwc101

So in order to use maxpass do you just need to have been scanned in, or does the park need to be officially open? Im talking about rope drop where you have been scanned in, but the park isn't officially open for another half hour or so.


----------



## sleepymouse

bethwc101 said:


> So in order to use maxpass do you just need to have been scanned in, or does the park need to be officially open? Im talking about rope drop where you have been scanned in, but the park isn't officially open for another half hour or so.


I scanned in at DCA yesterday about 5 minutes before open and was able to book a pass. I would assume you could if you arrived even earlier. The only thing I noticed is that none of the MPs will be immediate. Starting windows when park opens at 8:00 (without EE) were all 8:30 yesterday as well as 8:30 today at DL.


----------



## lmhall2000

How can we work this?

Haven't seen my sister and her family in 2 years, they (her husband, daughter, and she) will come to Disney for 2 days next week to meet up.
One of these days we want to buy MaxPass. Our family will enter early with MM, and she will likely get into the park around 9:30am.
My hope is that we can load her tickets into my phone app, then I can buy all 8 MP so we can book FP together. Is this possible?


----------



## twodogs

We often buy a 5 day ticket, but the 5th day is just for arrival night or departure morning (only used for a few hours). Since the increase in price to add a 5th ticket Day ( versus a 4 day ticket) was only $15 or less, we did it. But if we want to get MP, as I see it on the app, we have to buy MP for all 5 days. On that short day, MP would not be worth the $40 for our family. I can't see how to buy a 5 day ticket but only 4 days of MP other than to buy the tickets without MP and add MP each day when we enter the parks. This seems to take some minutes (10 minutes reported here) to be active, so we won't be able to book FP on the app right when we enter each day. Kind of crummy. Can't decide what to do here....Ideas that I'm missing?


----------



## disneymum58

I noticed the same thing. We will be visiting for 4 nights, 5 days. We arrive late-ish the first night so I am planning on buying a 3 day ticket to use with MaxPass. Then on the 3rd day as I am leaving, I will upgrade to 4 days. I won't need to use MaxPass that last day because we will only be in the park about 3-4 hours.


----------



## twodogs

disneymum58 said:


> I noticed the same thing. We will be visiting for 4 nights, 5 days. We arrive late-ish the first night so I am planning on buying a 3 day ticket to use with MaxPass. Then on the 3rd day as I am leaving, I will upgrade to 4 days. I won't need to use MaxPass that last day because we will only be in the park about 3-4 hours.



Good option. But I'm trying to avoid GS at all costs, and an upgrade would mean I have to go to GS correct?  If it can be upgraded at GCH desk, maybe I would do that. Just trying to waste the minimum of our park time!

Can anyone who has had tickets but not pre-purchased MP and had to buy MP via the app upon park entry, comment on how much time passed between buying MP on the app and being able to book your first FP of the day?


----------



## alvernon90

twodogs said:


> Can anyone who has had tickets but not pre-purchased MP and had to buy MP via the app upon park entry, comment on how much time passed between buying MP on the app and being able to book your first FP of the day?



We did it three days and we did not notice any delay at all.

The first day we went to City Hall because we wanted to make sure we were correctly using the app so the kids could book their FPs separately.  A very helpful young man showed us how scan them, buy MaxPass, split them, and then book our first FPs.  Since we did it all right there while he was helping us, the FP booking was immediate.  Over the next two days, each time we purchased MP we were able to browse FPs immediately.

However, one note: depending on your strategy, you may not want to book one immediately.  Each day each group of us decided whether to go for FPs with longer return times (like GotG) or abuse the instant FPs (like going on Screamin' multiple times in a row).  Especially early in the mornings it is possible to use crazy amounts of FPs if you play it right.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

disneymum58 said:


> I am unable to use DAS as my issue is that I need to avoid stairs. In the past, (at Thunder Mountain and Space Mountain) they have scanned a return time equal to the wait time minus 10 minutes) to my ticket. I could only have one return time and I would go through the exit to avoid stairs. I could also hold FP regularly. How will this work if I purchase MaxPass? Can I have a scanned return time and a MaxPass FP at the same time?



A CM at Chamber of Commerce confirmed that MP will work the same way with DAS as regular FP. There is no change. You will still be able to hold a MP return time and a DAS/scanned return time simultaneously.



alvernon90 said:


> ... The first day we went to City Hall because we wanted to make sure we were correctly using the app so the kids could book their FPs separately.  A very helpful young man showed us how scan them, buy MaxPass, split them, and then book our first FPs...



Did he show you how to attach a name to each scanned ticket? Or did each ticket show up in your app as a serial number? (And, if so, how did you tell everyone apart?)


----------



## twodogs

alvernon90 said:


> We did it three days and we did not notice any delay at all.
> 
> The first day we went to City Hall because we wanted to make sure we were correctly using the app so the kids could book their FPs separately.  A very helpful young man showed us how scan them, buy MaxPass, split them, and then book our first FPs.  Since we did it all right there while he was helping us, the FP booking was immediate.  Over the next two days, each time we purchased MP we were able to browse FPs immediately.
> 
> However, one note: depending on your strategy, you may not want to book one immediately.  Each day each group of us decided whether to go for FPs with longer return times (like GotG) or abuse the instant FPs (like going on Screamin' multiple times in a row).  Especially early in the mornings it is possible to use crazy amounts of FPs if you play it right.



Thank you!  So helpful!!


----------



## Winnowill

lmhall2000 said:


> How can we work this?
> 
> Haven't seen my sister and her family in 2 years, they (her husband, daughter, and she) will come to Disney for 2 days next week to meet up.
> One of these days we want to buy MaxPass. Our family will enter early with MM, and she will likely get into the park around 9:30am.
> My hope is that we can load her tickets into my phone app, then I can buy all 8 MP so we can book FP together. Is this possible?


You can, but you not until they actually are scanned into one of the parks. You can definitely manage her and her family's MPs the instant they are eligible, but you can't get any FPs for them until they are officially in the parks.


----------



## rpm1983

We were in the parks Monday and tried to add the $75 option for the remaining 9 months of our Signature APs, had read on Disney's site we had to do this at the ticket booth.

Ticket line was very long when we arrived, so decided to just go back and do it later. After a fun morning, it started to get crowded so we stopped by DCA Guest Services hoping we could avoid the ticket line, but CM told us they couldn't do it there.

After 30+ minutes in the ticket booth line the CM apologized for the wait, but told us they were unable to do it because of a computer system issue and they were hoping they'd be able to later in the day. She instructed us to go ahead and pay the $10 for the single day MaxPass in the official app, save that email receipt to show at the booth later and they would credit us for it when they were able to add the $75 MP to our APs.

Saw someone in this thread mention they were able to add the $75 option by calling the AP phone number, so tried that hoping to avoid the ticket booth, but CM said they couldn't give us the credit for the single day passes and to just go to the ticket booth next time.

Despite all this, we still had a fun day at the parks and really enjoyed MaxPass once we got it. We were able to do 16 rides (including GOTG twice), saw a parade, fireworks and got incredible free spots right next to the BB premium area for the new Fantasmic


----------



## BriannaRuth

rpm1983, can you elaborate on getting incredible free spots for Fantasmic?


----------



## az4boys

We just got AP's for the first time earlier this month, just before Maxpass went live. We had an awesome trip with no wait time on instant fast passes. I've been following this thread since the beginning and I won't tell you how many hours I've spent, but you can imagine. I'm excited for our year of Disney and I'm trying to decide if we should add MP to all our passes for the year. It would cost us $450. I've come up with a list of features comparing fast passes obtained through Maxpass vs. fast passes obtained the traditional way. Someone who has been in the parks recently can correct me if I'm wrong, but here are some notes I've made from this thread.

I think the easiest way to think about MP is that it allows you obtain a FP through the MP technology instead of the traditional way through a kiosk. However, a FP is a FP, regardless of how you obtain them. They are linked to your pass/ticket for obtaining and using, and you can't double up by getting one through MP and one through a kiosk. (Prior to all the changes, you had to use your ticket/pass to obtain a FP, but anyone could use the FP.)

Similarities between Maxpass FP users and Traditional FP users who are also using the Disneyland app (without MP):

Both require you to scan your ticket/pass into the app on your phone in order to track your FP
Both can cancel a FP
Both can get a FP from a kiosk.
Both can use their phones or their pass/ticket to enter the FP line. (Really, all you need is the pass/ticket barcode in any form.)
Both will get an anytime pass if a ride breaks down during your FP window.
Multiple people can track the same pass/ticket. You just have to scan them into multiple phones using the app. If one person tracking a pass/ticket takes action (get a FP, cancel a FP, use a FP), it will update on the phones of everyone else tracking that same pass/ticket. (Assuming you have cell phone data coverage or manage to get wifi, but that is a different issue...)
Differences between Maxpass FP users and traditional FP users who are also using the Disneyland app (without MP):

MP users can obtain a FP from their phone or from a kiosk, while traditional FP users can only obtain a FP from a kiosk.
MP users have access to FP that are released by other people and these may be for at time period much earlier than the current FP return time being distributed at a kiosk to traditional FP users. If you have a split party with some having MP and others not, but wish to ride all at the same time, then you can use the kiosk to get FP for the entire group if there is a time discrepancy.
MP users get photopass included as part of the package
As far as the photopass benefit, I plan to add MP to at least one of our AP's for $75 and will use that AP for all pictures. We typically stay together as a family, but even if we were to separate, I would get a photopass card and we would then link that card to the AP with the MP benefit.

For people who have actually been in the parks... did I get anything wrong?


----------



## Linkura

Quick question: Can you still use your park ticket to scan into a ride for your FP if using MaxPass? The plan is to get my husband a FP for Star Tours using the MaxPass app on my phone. I'd be on another ride while he uses the FP to go on ST, likely IASW (ST makes me sick). He won't need my phone to use the FP, will he? He doesn't have a smartphone due to stubbornness.


----------



## DLRExpert

Linkura said:


> Quick question: Can you still use your park ticket to scan into a ride for your FP if using MaxPass? The plan is to get my husband a FP for Star Tours using the MaxPass app on my phone. I'd be on another ride while he uses the FP to go on ST, likely IASW (ST makes me sick). He won't need my phone to use the FP, will he? He doesn't have a smartphone due to stubbornness.



Park tickets work fine for FP scanning


----------



## Linkura

DLRExpert said:


> Park tickets work fine for FP scanning


Thank you!


----------



## bdiddy

Just posting quick since we are traveling home today but we were in the parks the last two days and used MaxPass both days and we loved it! So worth the money. I felt like we were able to pull so many fast passes and were really able to maximize our time.

I don't think most people knew about it at all. I barely saw anyone using their phones to scan in and even had a few people ask me how I was able to do that once they saw us do it in front of them.

Anyway...I'll post back in a few days with a more official post trip report!


----------



## Linkura

bdiddy said:


> Just posting quick since we are traveling home today but we were in the parks the last two days and used MaxPass both days and we loved it! So worth the money. I felt like we were able to pull so many fast passes and were really able to maximize our time.
> 
> I don't think most people knew about it at all. I barely saw anyone using their phones to scan in and even had a few people ask me how I was able to do that once they saw us do it in front of them.
> 
> Anyway...I'll post back in a few days with a more official post trip report!


You'd be surprised at what people don't know.  I mentioned in another thread that some relatives went to DLR for a day yesterday on their tour of LA.  Someone asked them on social media if they saw Carsland and they had no idea what they were talking about!  They only got tickets to DL Park and not hoppers.

Also remember being in line for Astro Orbiter at MK close to Rope Drop (did EMM) and people wondered why there was no Star Wars ride at MK.


----------



## dec2009mama

rpm1983 said:


> We were in the parks Monday and tried to add the $75 option for the remaining 9 months of our Signature APs, had read on Disney's site we had to do this at the ticket booth.
> 
> Ticket line was very long when we arrived, so decided to just go back and do it later. After a fun morning, it started to get crowded so we stopped by DCA Guest Services hoping we could avoid the ticket line, but CM told us they couldn't do it there.
> 
> After 30+ minutes in the ticket booth line the CM apologized for the wait, but told us they were unable to do it because of a computer system issue and they were hoping they'd be able to later in the day. She instructed us to go ahead and pay the $10 for the single day MaxPass in the official app, save that email receipt to show at the booth later and they would credit us for it when they were able to add the $75 MP to our APs.
> 
> Saw someone in this thread mention they were able to add the $75 option by calling the AP phone number, so tried that hoping to avoid the ticket booth, but CM said they couldn't give us the credit for the single day passes and to just go to the ticket booth next time.
> 
> Despite all this, we still had a fun day at the parks and really enjoyed MaxPass once we got it. We were able to do 16 rides (including GOTG twice), saw a parade, fireworks and got incredible free spots right next to the BB premium area for the new Fantasmic



were you able to add MP to your AP via the AP phone line?   i would prefer to add now than when we arrive and risk a long ticket booth line!


----------



## surgefest

I have a few specific Max Pass questions hopefully those who have tried it can answer for me. 
Let's assume everyone in my party has the maxpass.

Do you all have to enter the park to obtain a fastpass???  OR just a single member of your party?

If you enter the DL park, can you obtain a Max Pass for DCA park while in the Disneyland park?

If you enter the park in the morning, leave for the afternoon.  Are you able to obtain a fast pass for either of the parks once you are standing outside of the gates??? 

If you are leaving the park and trying to get a fast pass for a later time and the return time is earlier than you will be able to go back to the park, can you get a later time fastpass? or book your fastpass and then cancel and rebook for a later time once you realize you wont be back in the park in time???

Lastly, How does it work as far as I read sometimes you can book a "canceled fastpass" and the return time is sooner than the one posted for the paper fast pass??? Has anyone experienced this?


Any other little tips or querks?? Thanks sooooo much.. I saw the thread but I had these specific questions I was hoping to get answers to....


----------



## rlp

surgefest said:


> I have a few specific Max Pass questions hopefully those who have tried it can answer for me.
> Let's assume everyone in my party has the maxpass.
> 
> Do you all have to enter the park to obtain a fastpass???  OR just a single member of your party?
> 
> 
> If you enter the DL park, can you obtain a Max Pass for DCA park while in the Disneyland park?
> 
> 
> If you enter the park in the morning, leave for the afternoon.  Are you able to obtain a fast pass for either of the parks once you are standing outside of the gates???
> 
> 
> If you are leaving the park and trying to get a fast pass for a later time and the return time is earlier than you will be able to go back to the park, can you get a later time fastpass? or book your fastpass and then cancel and rebook for a later time once you realize you wont be back in the park in time???
> 
> 
> Lastly, How does it work as far as I read sometimes you can book a "canceled fastpass" and the return time is sooner than the one posted for the paper fast pass??? Has anyone experienced this?
> 
> 
> Any other little tips or querks?? Thanks sooooo much.. I saw the thread but I had these specific questions I was hoping to get answers to....



1) Only the people that enter a park can get a fastpass but your whole family for example does not need to enter in order for you to get a fastpass if you enter the park.

2) yes, you can get a pass for another park as long as you've entered one for the day.

3) You will not be offered time choices for booking a particular fastpass but I am sure you can cancel a fastpass and then book another though that same fastpass may not be available later - some like RSR and GotG run out early.

4) The cancelled fastpasses can only be accessed by the maxpass/app system, not the kiosks.  Maybe those that know how computer systems, etc... work would know why but I'm sure it is complex. 

5) I can't think of any tips though don't count on the wi-fi.  Load up on data and get a back up battery for your phone or buy into the fuel rods offered by Disney.  If you do that, you can save some money by buying it online, but I have not done this so am not sure how it works.  I have only read about it.


----------



## 22Tink

surgefest said:


> I have a few specific Max Pass questions hopefully those who have tried it can answer for me.
> Let's assume everyone in my party has the maxpass.
> 
> Do you all have to enter the park to obtain a fastpass???  OR just a single member of your party?
> 
> If you enter the DL park, can you obtain a Max Pass for DCA park while in the Disneyland park?
> 
> If you enter the park in the morning, leave for the afternoon.  Are you able to obtain a fast pass for either of the parks once you are standing outside of the gates???
> 
> If you are leaving the park and trying to get a fast pass for a later time and the return time is earlier than you will be able to go back to the park, can you get a later time fastpass? or book your fastpass and then cancel and rebook for a later time once you realize you wont be back in the park in time???
> 
> Lastly, How does it work as far as I read sometimes you can book a "canceled fastpass" and the return time is sooner than the one posted for the paper fast pass??? Has anyone experienced this?
> 
> 
> Any other little tips or querks?? Thanks sooooo much.. I saw the thread but I had these specific questions I was hoping to get answers to....



I haven't used it yet, but I've been following all the info pretty closely and I can answer some of your questions. 

-If everyone in your party wants a FP or to use MP they all must be scanned into the park. 

-You can obtain a FP through MP at either park from either park once you're scanned into one of the parks. 

-Reports have been that once you've scanned into one of the parks you can continue to book FP with MP all day, even if outside the parks. Some have reported being able to do it from their house! 

-FP can be canceled and new ones booked if you want to change your time. 

-No answer for your last question though, sorry!!


----------



## Winnowill

surgefest said:


> I have a few specific Max Pass questions hopefully those who have tried it can answer for me.
> Let's assume everyone in my party has the maxpass.
> 
> Do you all have to enter the park to obtain a fastpass???  OR just a single member of your party?
> 
> If you enter the DL park, can you obtain a Max Pass for DCA park while in the Disneyland park?
> 
> If you enter the park in the morning, leave for the afternoon.  Are you able to obtain a fast pass for either of the parks once you are standing outside of the gates???
> 
> If you are leaving the park and trying to get a fast pass for a later time and the return time is earlier than you will be able to go back to the park, can you get a later time fastpass? or book your fastpass and then cancel and rebook for a later time once you realize you wont be back in the park in time???
> 
> Lastly, How does it work as far as I read sometimes you can book a "canceled fastpass" and the return time is sooner than the one posted for the paper fast pass??? Has anyone experienced this?
> 
> 
> Any other little tips or querks?? Thanks sooooo much.. I saw the thread but I had these specific questions I was hoping to get answers to....


Yes, you all have to enter a park in order to book FP. 
Yes, you can get DCA FPs if you are in DL. I don't know whether that works if you haven't also been scanned into DCA, however.
Yes, you can get FPs outside of the parks if you've been scanned in.
Yes, you can cancel an FP if you realize that its return time isn't going to work for you. You cannot request a later time from the get-go, however.
Yes, you may get an earlier FP when booking with MP if someone canceled one for the earlier time.


----------



## MychaelP

az4boys said:


> Both can use their phones or their pass/ticket to enter the FP line. (Really, all you need is the pass/ticket barcode in any form.)
> Both will get an anytime pass if a ride breaks down during your FP window.
> F


Thanks so much for the information! I have a follow up question for the two items quoted above. To use an "anytime" pass, I believe it can be used for any fastpass ride at any time, other than a few they note. What if you have an actual fastpass for a ride that you want to do twice within the same time period? If you scan your AP at the fastpass entry, how would they know if you are using the anytime pass or the regular fastpass? Or to use an "anytime" pass do you need to enter with the app?
Thanks again for the wonderful list. Very helpful. I'm looking forward to trying it out. I don't want to buy MP, because if too many people do it, there is no chance they would potentially offer it for free in the future.


----------



## Steven G

I have tried twice on the phone to upgrade my signature AP to include maxpass.  One time, they spent 1 or 2 minutes, and they couldn't, and the second they spent almost 15 minutes trying to do so, and they couldn't.
They said I have to go to the ticket booth to do it.
Bah.

You shoudl be able to upgrade it online, hopefully they do that soon, but I'm going to DL today and tomorrow.


----------



## lmhall2000

Now that it's been out a week. What's the best way to maximize?
We are using them next Thursday with MM entry at 7am. Have a party of five, then at 9am will be a party of 8??

Thanks for the help! Likely the only trip to Disneyland for us as a family, went 19 years ago, but kiddies were under 3, no memories. But we have pictures we are going to try and recreate!!


----------



## arichau

I used it a few days this week. I didn't really have a different strategy than pulling FPs the old fashioned way because I would look at the app and see what the available windows were for rides before I got fastpasses usually. Although we would rarely run to a different park to get FP and I did that several times this trip which was great!
A few things to remember:

-After you all enter 1 park MaxPass works well outside the parks. I reserved Fastpasses at the Candy Cane Inn no problem during our mid-day break.
-People cancel fastpasses so if you see that a ride has run out of fastpasses keep looking. We saw some open up one day because of a cancellation. It's like someone handing you a fastpass in the parks!
-No need to take your phone out to use your fastpass if you don't want to. You can just scan your ticket at the ride.

I was just with my daughter so I linked her pass to my account. That way when I went to get a fastpass reservation I could get them both at the same time. I had her pass with me so I just scanned both of our passes when we used them.

I would think your group would want to all have everyone's info on one account so you could all book at the same time? Or maybe not? I always got fastpasses for both of us but it looked like you could just choose one person to get the fastpass as well. I'd be interested to hear experiences from larger groups using MaxPass.

Have fun!


----------



## az4boys

MychaelP said:


> Thanks so much for the information! I have a follow up question for the two items quoted above. To use an "anytime" pass, I believe it can be used for any fastpass ride at any time, other than a few they note. What if you have an actual fastpass for a ride that you want to do twice within the same time period? If you scan your AP at the fastpass entry, how would they know if you are using the anytime pass or the regular fastpass? Or to use an "anytime" pass do you need to enter with the app?
> Thanks again for the wonderful list. Very helpful. I'm looking forward to trying it out. I don't want to buy MP, because if too many people do it, there is no chance they would potentially offer it for free in the future.



I don't have an answer, but it would be interesting to know in what order the system uses passes. If you are simply scanning your ticket bar code to enter the line, would it use the ride specific pass first, or the anytime pass first? If you were using your phone app to enter the line, could you choose? I think someone would have to test it out to know for sure.


----------



## dina444444

az4boys said:


> I don't have an answer, but it would be interesting to know in what order the system uses passes. If you are simply scanning your ticket bar code to enter the line, would it use the ride specific pass first, or the anytime pass first? If you were using your phone app to enter the line, could you choose? I think someone would have to test it out to know for sure.


It should use the ride specific pass first. That's how the system in Florida works.


----------



## trez3

I asked the Touring Plans folks if anything would change with ride strategy/order from their normal touring plans
by using MaxPass and they said no, just maybe you might get done sooner.  I would be interested in knowing if
that is the case.


----------



## cmwade77

There are some differences with MaxPass vs. paper tickets, here is my recommended strategy:

You can get another Fastpass as soon as one of the two following events occur:
You wait until the time your next Fastpass is available or
The first time you scan your ticket or FastPass at the attraction you are returning to. Yes, this effectively means that your can get a Fastpass for your next ride while waiting in the short FP return line for your first ride. And there are times that you could hold two or more Fastpasses.

Do not backtrack, pick one end of the park to start on and work your way around, back tracking may sound good in theory, but it really wastes time in reality.
Do not be afraid of Fastpasses with return times that are a ways out, you will be able to get another Fastpass sooner than that time if it is too far out.
Get your first FastPass during Magic Morning hours, you probably won't be able to use it until after Magic Morning had ended, but you will be ahead of everyone else and if you can get a second one before Magic Morning ends, do so.
Get a FP even if the Standby line seems short, they are taking a lot more FPs than standby.
When returning, don't waste your time pulling out the app to scan, it takes a lot longer than scanning tickets. To that end, get lanyards with clear plastic so you don't have to keep pulling your passes out all the time, just watch that people aren't taking your picture when your barcode is showing, they could potentially use that photo to add your pass to their account not and book FPs or use ones you booked. I haven't heard of this happening, but I can see the potential for it to, although I would put it at highly unlikely, just potentially possible, especially for those with good cameras......sad to think that we have to consider that these days.
I absolutely think it will dramatically alter touring strategies because FP return times are so often immediate these days that there is no point waiting in the standby queue.
Take advantage of the grace period, we have been told you can return to the ride up to 5 minutes before the return window begins and up to 15 minutes after the return window ends.
And now the absolute most important tip ever to be shared ever, not just on the Disboards, but anywhere: *HAVE FUN! *You are on vacation.

Please keep in mind that these are based on our personal experiences as Annual Passholders with MaxPass over two Saturdays that we have been there since MaxPass has started.


----------



## alvernon90

Don't forget to cancel your FP if you know you are not going to use it. You don't have to wait for it to expire.  

The corollary to that is to go ahead and grab a FP even if you think you might not want it.  Under the old system you would be locked out for two hours if you got impulsive and pulled Star Tours just because you happened to be walking past it. Now it makes sense to grab it because the instant you start to regret it you can just dump it and try again.

Also, remember that you don't have to use it if the line is basically a walk on.  We had FP for TSMM but the line was so short that standby was just as fast as FP.  When we got to the front of the FP line and realized what was happening, we simply declined to scan our FPs and walked on with the rest of the crowd.  By the time we got off and came around to go again, the FP was helpful because the line had built up a bit.


----------



## cmwade77

alvernon90 said:


> Don't forget to cancel your FP if you know you are not going to use it. You don't have to wait for it to expire.
> 
> The corollary to that is to go ahead and grab a FP even if you think you might not want it.  Under the old system you would be locked out for two hours if you got impulsive and pulled Star Tours just because you happened to be walking past it. Now it makes sense to grab it because the instant you start to regret it you can just dump it and try again.
> 
> Also, remember that you don't have to use it if the line is basically a walk on.  We had FP for TSMM but the line was so short that standby was just as fast as FP.  When we got to the front of the FP line and realized what was happening, we simply declined to scan our FPs and walked on with the rest of the crowd.  By the time we got off and came around to go again, the FP was helpful because the line had built up a bit.


The last part only applies if you want to ride it twice.


----------



## cmwade77

az4boys said:


> I don't have an answer, but it would be interesting to know in what order the system uses passes. If you are simply scanning your ticket bar code to enter the line, would it use the ride specific pass first, or the anytime pass first? If you were using your phone app to enter the line, could you choose? I think someone would have to test it out to know for sure.


It will always use the one that is the most restrictive first, let's say you have all of the following on your pass:
 FP for a specific attraction
Rider Swap for the same attraction
FP for any attraction

Based on my experience, it would use it in that order, unless you weren't within your FP return window, the it would use the Rider Swap first.

Hopefully that makes sense.


----------



## hodad

I've gone enough times in the past few weeks, including arriving in the afternoon, that I feel comfortable planning my day in little geographically based chunklets of time.

For example,
1) get MaxPass for Splash Mountain, 2 hours away.
2) ride Pirates, Pooh, Tarzan, etc.
3) 90 minutes later, get walk-on MaxPass for BTMRR
4) In line for BTMRR, get another FP for BTMRR
5) Ride BTMRR a second time
6) Ride Splash Mountain

or

1) get MaxPass for Space Mountain, 2 hours away
2) ride Autopia, Nemo, etc.
3) 90 minutes later, get walk-on MaxPass for Buzz
4) In line for Buzz, get Max Pass for Star Tours
5) Ride Space Mtn
6) Ride Star Tours


----------



## az4boys

cmwade77 said:


> It will always use the one that is the most restrictive first, let's say you have all of the following on your pass:
> FP for a specific attraction
> Rider Swap for the same attraction
> FP for any attraction
> 
> *Based on my experience*, it would use it in that order, unless you weren't within your FP return window, the it would use the Rider Swap first.
> 
> Hopefully that makes sense.



It makes sense and I hope that is the case, but are you saying you tried this scenario in the past 10 days? It is my understanding that rider swap just went digital yesterday or today.


----------



## cmwade77

twodogs said:


> Good option. But I'm trying to avoid GS at all costs, and an upgrade would mean I have to go to GS correct?  If it can be upgraded at GCH desk, maybe I would do that. Just trying to waste the minimum of our park time!
> 
> Can anyone who has had tickets but not pre-purchased MP and had to buy MP via the app upon park entry, comment on how much time passed between buying MP on the app and being able to book your first FP of the day?


You can upgrade at any ticket window, you don't need to go to guest services.

That being said, MP is usually available for use immediately after purchasing it if you purchase through the App, if your purchase at the ticket booth it can take up to 30 minutes to be activated.


----------



## cmwade77

az4boys said:


> It makes sense and I hope that is the case, but are you saying you tried this scenario in the past 10 days? It is my understanding that rider swap just went digital yesterday or today.


The child swap part is new as of today, but that is what the system is apparently supposed to do. For what it is worth, we we're at the parks today, but admittedly I was unaware of the child swap going digital until just a little while ago, so this is just what I have been told about it.

As for the any ride FP use, that is based off of actual experience, it will also use the ride specific FP first, assuming you are within your return window and that was within the past week.


----------



## az4boys

cmwade77 said:


> The child swap part is new as of today, but that is what the system is apparently supposed to do. For what it is worth, we we're at the parks today, but admittedly I was unaware of the child swap going digital until just a little while ago, so this is just what I have been told about it.
> 
> As for the any ride FP use, that is based off of actual experience, it will also use the ride specific FP first, assuming you are within your return window and that was within the past week.


 Thanks! We don't use child swap, but I think the anytime passes would be fun to combine with a regular FP for back to back rides on a favorite.


----------



## cmwade77

az4boys said:


> Thanks! We don't use child swap, but I think the anytime passes would be fun to combine with a regular FP for back to back rides on a favorite.


If it is a ride with an immediate return time, you can do back to back rides by just getting another FP for the same ride after the first scan of your pass when returning. They seem to have eliminated even the need to wait for a certain amount of time before getting another FP for the same attraction as of today. The trick is you have to have used the FP or be past the time they said you can get another FP, either way works. The any ride FP is great for attractions that have run out FPs for the day.


----------



## disneymum58

1. I've been checking my app from home later in the afternoon/evening and I'm not seeing any with immediate return times lately. A couple weeks ago, I was amazed by seeing this. Does anyone have a guess as to why this is? Are "immediate" return times more available at park opening/morning times? Or were they just available to interest people in using FP more and also making MaxPass more appealing?
2. Are Fps with MaxPass available during Early Entry?


----------



## onlyoneash

Whaaaa? Child swap is now digital too? Who's ticket does the Child swap go on, the person riding first, the child's or the adult waiting to go second? Can 3 people still use the swap pass? 

So many questions! Why doesn't Disney have a blog post about the details of this?


----------



## cmwade77

disneymum58 said:


> 1. I've been checking my app from home later in the afternoon/evening and I'm not seeing any with immediate return times lately. A couple weeks ago, I was amazed by seeing this. Does anyone have a guess as to why this is? Are "immediate" return times more available at park opening/morning times? Or were they just available to interest people in using FP more and also making MaxPass more appealing?
> 2. Are Fps with MaxPass available during Early Entry?


We had most attractions with immediate return times all while we were there today, the exceptions we're:

Splash Mountain (Return time was usually about a half an hour a at, even when the standby was 60 minutes)
Guardians (This did run out of FPs by about 5 PM, but did only have about a 30 minute wait every time we checked)
Radiator Springs Racers (Ran out at about 3 PM)
Grizzly River Run (Usually about 20 minutes away from the current time)
Space Mountain (Also about 20 minutes)
Star Tours (About 60 minutes away)
Everything else was available with immediate FPs when we checked. As of right now (11:20 PM) the following have immediate availability:

Splash Mountain (Standby closed for the night)
Star Tours (20 minute standby)
Haunted Mansion (5 minutes standby)
Buzz (5 minutes standby)
Bug Thunder (15 minute standby)
We had similar results last Saturday, although admittedly crowds have been substantially lighter the past two weeks than they have been in a long time, although I suspect the number of people is the same, but it feels lighter because so much as reopened, such as Fantasmic, the tail road, Rivers of America, etc. that keep a lot of people on them at the same time. Your results can and will vary I am sure, but so far that is our experience.

Additionally those with MaxPass will have access to FPs that have been cancelled, basically this has become the new way to pixie dust your unused FPs. This does mean that there may be immediate availability for an attraction that you wouldn't be able to see at home, but would if you had MaxPass and had been in at least one of the parks for the day.

As for FPs, you can get a MaxPass FP during early entry as long as you have been scanned into the park, even if you don't have Magic Mornings and are just waiting at the rope drop. But return times will not start until the park opens for everyone.


----------



## blana

onlyoneash said:


> Whaaaa? Child swap is now digital too? Who's ticket does the Child swap go on, the person riding first, the child's or the adult waiting to go second? Can 3 people still use the swap pass?
> 
> So many questions! Why doesn't Disney have a blog post about the details of this?


We were told it just went live yesterday when we were at CA. You have to have all people who will be riding as part of the swap together. All three people riding second will get their passes scanned and a rider swap added to the pass. This is on top of any fast passes.


----------



## onlyoneash

blana said:


> We were told it just went live yesterday when we were at CA. You have to have all people who will be riding as part of the swap together. All three people riding second will get their passes scanned and a rider swap added to the pass. This is on top of any fast passes.



That sounds like a bit of a pain for cms  compared to just handing someone a paper ticket. I'm surprised they didn't get the maxpass kinks worked out first before adding in the whole child swap element.


----------



## Metalliman98

We were there for four days last week.  Screaming was consistently an instant FP, as in, you could pretty much always get a FP for it no more than 5-10 minutes out, and then always pull one once you scanned into it that would be ready once you got off the ride.  So you could effectively ride it all day if you wanted with almost no wait.

Buzz, BTMRR, Roger and HM also typically are instant return, or close.

Generally, I would try to knock out the headliners at each park (space, Matterhorn, splash, racers, guardians) first thing, so that your pull times later in the day are shorter.


----------



## DawnM

We are looking at going 2-3 days this week and are wondering if the MP will be our best bet as we need to maximize our time while in the parks.

How many FP can you book at a time?  Is it only one?  What happens when a ride, like GoG isn't available for 5 more hours?  Can you still use MP for other FP options?

Also, do we all need our own app or can we link all of our tickets to one MP app?  One of us doesn't have a phone (because one of us went swimming last week at the hotel in Phoenix and made it into a brick!)

THANK YOU SO MUCH!


----------



## Ryan120420

DawnM said:


> We are looking at going 2-3 days this week and are wondering if the MP will be our best bet as we need to maximize our time while in the parks.
> 
> How many FP can you book at a time?  Is it only one?  What happens when a ride, like GoG isn't available for 5 more hours?  Can you still use MP for other FP options?
> 
> Also, do we all need our own app or can we link all of our tickets to one MP app?  One of us doesn't have a phone (because one of us went swimming last week at the hotel in Phoenix and made it into a brick!)
> 
> THANK YOU SO MUCH!



FP Rules:


1. For return times under 30 mins- you must either use your FP or wait a minimum of 30min (20min with MaxPass) before you can pull a new FP.

Example: You pull a FP at 10am for Star Tours with a return time of 10:05am - 11:05am. The earliest you may get a new FP is at 10:30am (10:20am with MaxPass)- HOWEVER, if you USE your FP prior to 10:30am you may pull a new FP  immediately after scanning into the touch points.

2. For return times more than 30 mins away- you must wait until your FP return window opens OR a maximum of 2 hours (90mins with MaxPass) before you can pull a new FP- which ever comes first.

Example: You pull a FP for Mission Breakout at 12pm with a return time for 9pm-10pm. The earliest you may pull a new FP is 2pm (1:30pm with MaxPass). 


3. You may only hold one valid FP for any single attraction at a time.

Example: you pulled a FP for Space Mountain at 10am with a return of 1pm-2pm. You must wait until 12pm before you pull a new FP for any other attraction EXCEPT Space Mountain. In order to get a new FP Space Mountain you must either USE your FP starting at 1pm or let it expire at 2pm.


4. You may use your FP 5mins before and 15min after its return window.


----------



## dina444444

Ryan120420 said:


> FP Rules:
> 
> 
> 1. For return times under 30 mins- you must either use your FP or wait a minimum of 30min before you can pull a new FP.
> 
> Example: You pull a FP at 10am for Star Tours with a return time of 10:05am - 11:05am. The earliest you may get a new FP is at 10:30am- HOWEVER, if you USE your FP prior to 10:30am you may pull a new FP  immediately after scanning into the touch points.
> 
> 2. For return times more than 30 mins away- you must wait until your FP return window opens OR a maximum of 2 hours before you can pull a new FP- which ever comes first.
> 
> Example: You pull a FP for Mission Breakout at 12pm with a return time for 9pm-10pm. The earliest you may pull a new FP is 2pm.
> 
> 
> 3. You may only hold one valid FP for any single attraction at a time.
> 
> Example: you pulled a FP for Space Mountain at 10am with a return of 1pm-2pm. You must wait until 12pm before you pull a new FP for any other attraction EXCEPT Space Mountain. In order to get a new FP Space Mountain you must either USE your FP starting at 1pm or let it expire at 2pm.
> 
> 
> 4. You may use your FP 5mins before and 15min after its return window.


The maximum wait when your FPs is several hours out was reduced to 90 minutes.


----------



## cmwade77

DawnM said:


> We are looking at going 2-3 days this week and are wondering if the MP will be our best bet as we need to maximize our time while in the parks.
> 
> How many FP can you book at a time?  Is it only one?  What happens when a ride, like GoG isn't available for 5 more hours?  Can you still use MP for other FP options?
> 
> Also, do we all need our own app or can we link all of our tickets to one MP app?  One of us doesn't have a phone (because one of us went swimming last week at the hotel in Phoenix and made it into a brick!)
> 
> THANK YOU SO MUCH!


The FP rules remain the same, so o ly one at a time (sort of, there are times where the return time is later and you will be able to still book a second one just as with paper FP) the only difference is you can get another FP as soon as you scan your current one, so let's say you get a FP for Soarin and you go to it, as soon as you scan your ticket you can go on the app and get a FP for another ride.

If the FP return time is further out, such as Guardians, which yesterday was usually about an hour out, but there were times it was two hours out until later in the day, the app will give you a time that you can get another FP at, this usually seems to be about 45 minutes later, but can vary.

You can link all of the tickets to the same App and to multiple Apps, I suggest everyone links everyone's tickets so that if you split off you can still book FPs from the app for the people that split off.

I suggest the person that went swimming goes down to Target, Walmart, etc. And buys a cheap $15 prepaid smart phone that is in the same carrier as they were using and changes the Sim Card over, it will make things much easier.

Overall crowds have been lighter than normal, but I would still say get MP for at least the first day and see how you like it, I think it makes things much easier.


----------



## Ryan120420

dina444444 said:


> The maximum wait when your FPs is several hours out was reduced to 90 minutes.


Only for MaxPass users. If you don't have MaxPass it is still 2 hours.


----------



## NorthernCalMom

dina444444 said:


> The maximum wait when your FPs is several hours out was reduced to 90 minutes.


Is that confirmed to be correct for BOTH MP & legacy FP users?... Edited to add: never mind... Ryan120420, you're quick!!!


----------



## lmhall2000

These are great tips!!! I know not everyone in my party will keep up with clear lanyards, I bought one of those Whitz? thingies to hold all the tickets...will I have to give them each their ticket to scan individually like at a subway, or can I just scan everyone's and we go through?


----------



## disneymum58

Only my son wants to ride Screaming. Is the FP quicker than Single Rider?


----------



## ashley0139

disneymum58 said:


> Only my son wants to ride Screaming. Is the FP quicker than Single Rider?



Today FP was definitely faster than single rider.  Single rider line was looong.


----------



## cmwade77

lmhall2000 said:


> These are great tips!!! I know not everyone in my party will keep up with clear lanyards, I bought one of those Whitz? thingies to hold all the tickets...will I have to give them each their ticket to scan individually like at a subway, or can I just scan everyone's and we go through?


If you use your phone you can scan each person from the phone, but it is far faster to hand each their tickets and have each person scan them, the other way holds up the line.


----------



## Vinfun

Have any of you recently visited Disneyland and decided to forgo the Maxpass?  Did you find yourself at a disadvantage (other than walking)?  I mean, did you experience missing out on FP rides due to others using the phone?


----------



## Jenis

NorthernCalMom said:


> Is that confirmed to be correct for BOTH MP & legacy FP users?... Edited to add: never mind... Ryan120420, you're quick!!!



Several pages back it was stated the 90 minutes was for both: https://www.disboards.com/threads/m...scussion-thread.3592571/page-58#post-57941148


----------



## DLgal

Vinfun said:


> Have any of you recently visited Disneyland and decided to forgo the Maxpass?  Did you find yourself at a disadvantage (other than walking)?  I mean, did you experience missing out on FP rides due to others using the phone?



We have been twice and have not purchased MaxPass. I noticed no disadvantage. We still rode all our favorites in about 5 hours.


----------



## Vinfun

DLgal said:


> We have been twice and have not purchased MaxPass. I noticed no disadvantage. We still rode all our favorites in about 5 hours.


Thanks for the reply!!  My wife and I were discussing this . It is good to hear your experience . I am going in a week. We have hopper passes most of the time. However, with the new Maxpass, in the future, I may just choose to stick to one park using the old fastpass.


----------



## az4boys

I am interested responses to this question too! We need to decide if we should add it. I would love to use the system, just not excited about paying for it.


----------



## jfk4

For annual passholders it seems like it would be possible to copy the barcode from your annual pass and print it onto another medium for easier access.   I've thought about pasting it onto the back of my cellphone, for example, or possibly onto a wrist band.   For a family, it might be easier to consolidate all of the codes onto a single card.   

Has anyone tried this?


----------



## ashley0139

jfk4 said:


> For annual passholders it seems like it would be possible to copy the barcode from your annual pass and print it onto another medium for easier access.   I've thought about pasting it onto the back of my cellphone, for example, or possibly onto a wrist band.   For a family, it might be easier to consolidate all of the codes onto a single card.
> 
> Has anyone tried this?



Sorry for the unbelievably terrible quality of this picture,  but I enjoyed this as an option.


----------



## Maleficent Goon

We used it this week on Wednesday and Saturday. We were a party of 5, and we all had park hoppers with MaxPass. We managed to do a total of 29 rides between the two parks, with 6 additional repeat rides on favorites. So, 35 rides in two days.

Totally worth it!


----------



## jfk4

ashley0139 said:


> Sorry for the unbelievably terrible quality of this picture,  but I enjoyed this as an option.



Okay.  That's just awesome.   Thanks for sharing!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

We visited the parks this weekend and saw many guests using regular, free FP. In fact, it seemed like MP users were the minority (definitely present, but definitely not the majority). The lines were short, things moved quickly, no back ups. Everything went very smoothly for all. The only problems we saw were regular FP users getting used to scanning their tickets (twice!) and others letting their kids block the FP line (standing all the way across the line) while the parent scanned all the tickets so no one else could scan. Other than that, no big deal.


----------



## blana

onlyoneash said:


> That sounds like a bit of a pain for cms  compared to just handing someone a paper ticket. I'm surprised they didn't get the maxpass kinks worked out first before adding in the whole child swap element.


I think it was. They seemed a bit confused about how to handle it.


----------



## hookem81

I am not an AP holder and bought my PHs several months ago. Can I link my tickets to the app before I enter the park or do I need to wait until I get in there? 

I did enter my credit card information into the app ahead of time but am wondering how time consuming and reliable the app is after you enter the park.


----------



## onlyoneash

hookem81 said:


> I am not an AP holder and bought my PHs several months ago. Can I link my tickets to the app before I enter the park or do I need to wait until I get in there?
> 
> I did enter my credit card information into the app ahead of time but am wondering how time consuming and reliable the app is after you enter the park.



I scanned my etickets in the app and linked them just fine! However, the hard ticket they give you at the turnstile MAY have a different number? No one has confirmed this yet to me.

If the hard ticket is a different number, then you mine as well wait to scan your tickets in.


----------



## NorthernCalMom

Jenis said:


> Several pages back it was stated the 90 minutes was for both: https://www.disboards.com/threads/m...scussion-thread.3592571/page-58#post-57941148


Oh, that's great!!! I totally missed that one. Off to adjust my touring plans/FP strategies accordingly...


----------



## Ryan120420

Jenis said:


> Several pages back it was stated the 90 minutes was for both: https://www.disboards.com/threads/m...scussion-thread.3592571/page-58#post-57941148



90 min only applies to MaxPass users.  It is still 2 hours if you dont have MaxPass:


----------



## dina444444

Ryan120420 said:


> 90 min only applies to MaxPass users.  It is still 2 hours if you dont have MaxPass:


The picture isn't showing


----------



## Ryan120420

dina444444 said:


> The picture isn't showing



Fixed.


----------



## TimeDuck

Hey Lesley, we'll be getting our Premier Passports for the very first time at Disneyland this upcoming weekend. Our first day is Monday but we're going to purchase tickets on Saturday just to make sure there are no problems. Is there any way to make sure MaxPass is included right there? Or any other kinks to watch out for before getting in the park Monday?


----------



## Lesley Wake

For me, I originally had the Signature and upgraded to Premier, but the app still shows me as "Signature". When I first tried using it on Jul 22, MaxPass automatically worked. I don't know if it works properly the first time with a Premier purchase outright. 

On Saturday, are you getting the tickets at the park or online? If you get them at the booth, you can try to briefly enter a park and make sure MP is working for you. If online, you'll probably have to wait until Monday . If it doesn't work then you'll probably just need to go to Guest Services!

Good luck!


----------



## TimeDuck

We'll be buying them in the park since they informed us that we couldn't purchase it online, but we may just briefly walk in and make sure that everything is working! 

The Premier pass will be for both myself and my fiance, should we have separate apps on our phones? Or ideally I would like to make max pass and FP + reservations for both of us just from my app.


----------



## Lesley Wake

One person is able to make FPs for your entire party. You just have to link tickets (I think you can just scan the barcode, but haven't had to do so myself yet), so you will create a "Fastpass party". Your ticket can be linked onto multiple different phones, so you could each have the app and each have access to the other person's ticket to make FPs.


----------



## TimeDuck

That's great! Thanks for your help, we're unbelievably excited. We have been Disneyland vets for awhile but this will be our first annual pass!


----------



## PHXscuba

ashley0139 said:


> Sorry for the unbelievably terrible quality of this picture,  but I enjoyed this as an option.



You made your own Disneyland Magic Band!  That is awesome!

PHXscuba


----------



## ashley0139

PHXscuba said:


> You made your own Disneyland Magic Band!  That is awesome!
> 
> PHXscuba



Not me, I just found it on a facebook group.  I just thought it was clever.


----------



## DisMomMT

I am thinking the best option will be to do maxpass on my phone for our entire family of 4 exclusively and to get lanyards to put each person's park hopper around their necks so we don't have to take them in and out at all but will just scan them through the lanyard as we go through the fast pass line.  I don't really want DS(9) and DD(7) having to take their tickets in and out but I think they should be okay scanning their own with a lanyard to not slow down the line.  Any feedback... is this a good idea?


----------



## onlyoneash

I just had someone tell me that their eticket number and their hard ticket number were the same, so yes, scan in your etickets if you want them linked ahead of time to use maxpass!

Anyone else confirm this?


----------



## az4boys

Nonsuch said:


> 90 minutes applies to all.
> Paper FP pulled at 2:08PM (14:08), next available at 3:38PM
> View attachment 255053



But don't you have MP included with your AP? If you pulled this FP at a kiosk with your AP, then the kiosk should recognize your MP status. Or did someone without MP associated with their ticket/pass pull this one?


----------



## AC7179

We used MP today at DCA and have never gotten so much done before.   Combined with EMH, it was amazing.  We rode RSR and GOG three times each, Soarin' twice, MM twice, Screamin', Little Mermaid, Luigi's, and two rides in Bug's Land.  We also had a lengthy lunch with the Princesses (really just a mediocre experience) and went back to the hotel for around three hours this afternoon and swam.  It was a great day and thankfully cooler than yesterday!


----------



## HydroGuy

DisMomMT said:


> I am thinking the best option will be to do maxpass on my phone for our entire family of 4 exclusively and to get lanyards to put each person's park hopper around their necks so we don't have to take them in and out at all but will just scan them through the lanyard as we go through the fast pass line.  I don't really want DS(9) and DD(7) having to take their tickets in and out but I think they should be okay scanning their own with a lanyard to not slow down the line.  Any feedback... is this a good idea?


I was at DLR right before MP started so my answer is based on what o have read.

Apparently all that is needed to use the FP is the image of the park pass. So you should be able to make photocopies of your kids' park passes and put those in the lanyards and not their real tickets.


----------



## cmwade77

az4boys said:


> But don't you have MP included with your AP? If you pulled this FP at a kiosk with your AP, then the kiosk should recognize your MP status. Or did someone without MP associated with their ticket/pass pull this one?


Only Signature Plus and Premier level pass holders have MaxPass included, other levels ha e to pay $75 for the year or the $10 per day.


----------



## az4boys

cmwade77 said:


> Only Signature Plus and Premier level pass holders have MaxPass included, other levels ha e to pay $75 for the year or the $10 per day.


 I know, and I believe the person who I was quoting had said he has Premier. My point was that I think he was able to pull another FP after 90 minutes because he has MP, even though he pulled from a kiosk. I *think* everyone without MP is still 2 hours. (Assuming it is a return time greater than 2 hours.)


----------



## twitch

We went yesterday, July 31st. We renewed our SoCal Select, and added MP to it. We got a Blockout Exception pass for the day. We arrived at the ticket booth at 7:28, and were still near the rope at rope drop... riding PP with only a 15-minute wait. 

We did 20 attractions (counting F! and Fireworks... not counting Dole Whip floats (really... these are an attraction unto themselves, and you should be able to book a FP for them), meals, or the Pixar Play Parade that we briefly encountered.  If you don't want to count F! and Fireworks as attractions, then we did 18 attractions. We used 9 FPs throughout the day (not counting F!), booking the first one at 7:36 (for an 8:30 return on Indy), and riding our last FP (Space Mountain) at about 7pm.

When you consider that our 20 attractions included Peter Pan, Tom Sawyer (45 minutes), Standby on Pirates (45 minutes), the RR (30 minutes), and the riverboat (15 minutes), F! & Fireworks (2 and half hours!)... I think that MP really allowed us to do a lot of main attractions without any major wait: Indy, Matterhorn, Space, BTMRR, Splash, GotG, Screamin, TSMM, Space (again).  We left at the end of the 9:30 fireworks, pretty tired, having done over 20,000 steps and 10 miles.

Some helpful tips:

You can book your first FP as soon as you pass through the turnstiles... you don't have to wait for ropedrop. 
Those who do the "morning runner" thing should really consider MP... in fact, Disney now has a monetary incentive to discourage runners joining their party in line. Now, Dad can stay with the whole family to ride TSMM or PP, knowing that the first FP is already booked.
The app will tell you when you can book your next FP... too bad it doesn't provide an automatic notification! 
The 90 minute (instead of 2 hour) window is a bonus I wasn't prepared for.
There's not very good signal in many of the ride buildings (Indy, Space, etc... hard to book FPs once the line enters the show building)
From the booking screen, you can see the available rides, their current wait time, and the return time -- all in one place! This is better than tapping times on the map and trying to remember while you decide what to do next.
It's nice to get on a longer attraction (like the RR, riverboats, or Tom Sawyer's Pirate Lair") or a sit-down meal, and being able to book a FP without running across the park to another kiosk.
It also makes it easier to park hop... you can have FPs on hand when you cross to the other park, without having run across earlier in the day.
There's still a learning curve on the scanners, both with guests and CMs. There are a couple of quirky things -- by automating the scanner process, guest/CM interaction is diminished. Also, they want you to use both scanners, but large groups make that difficult... and the space between the scanner poles isn't really wide enough to make it work well. A couple of times, we ended up in the middle of larger groups because of the way we passed the scanner point.  Also, at the merge point, CMs aren't always clear about whether you should just go, or if you're supposed to wait until they've let a certain number of standby through. These are probably all just learning curve issues... and have more to do with the scanners than with MaxPass itself.
Those are my thoughts... I know it's not worth it to everybody... and I do feel badly for large families (I wish there was some way to mitigate this: a cost cap for larger groups, or a family plan...) But for people who already know how to maximize FP to their benefit, this really seems to work well. The $75 price point for AP-holders seems reasonable in comparison to the $10/day. Having said that, I'm doubtful that the introductory price will last, and I suspect that we won't continue MP beyond the first year.


----------



## NorthernCalMom

Ryan120420 said:


> 90 min only applies to MaxPass users.  It is still 2 hours if you dont have MaxPass:


Aaaarrrghhh fiddlesticks!!! I guess I'll figure 2 hrs for my non-Maxpass planning, and consider any quicker availabilities that come my way unexpected pixie dust!

Who knows... maybe different rides have different settings?


----------



## Nonsuch

az4boys said:


> I know, and I believe the person who I was quoting had said he has Premier. My point was that I think he was able to pull another FP after 90 minutes because he has MP, even though he pulled from a kiosk. I *think* everyone without MP is still 2 hours. (Assuming it is a return time greater than 2 hours.)


Yes, I have Premier.  You have keenly observed a small difference between MP and non-MP use at kiosks.  While 30 minutes is not a huge difference, this difference could be adjusted to increase the value of MP.


----------



## NMMickeymom

WOW!  Lots of great info!!  I have purchased e-tickets with max pass through Disney that are presently on my phone.  I have the Disneyland app and so will my kids and husband.  Do I understand that they can scan their ticket off of my phone into theirs?  Will we ever have a paper ticket to scan for our fastpasses or will we always have to scan our phones at each fastpass entrance?  TIA


----------



## onlyoneash

NMMickeymom said:


> WOW!  Lots of great info!!  I have purchased e-tickets with max pass through Disney that are presently on my phone.  I have the Disneyland app and so will my kids and husband.  Do I understand that they can scan their ticket off of my phone into theirs?  Will we ever have a paper ticket to scan for our fastpasses or will we always have to scan our phones at each fastpass entrance?  TIA


You will have a hard ticket at the turnstile as well. That is where I am stuck though... will the hard ticket have a different number on it than my eticket? That's the questio that I haven't seen answered yet....


----------



## NMMickeymom

The e-tickets are 4 separate scannable pictures.  Will I still need to stand in line to get a paper ticket?


----------



## dina444444

NMMickeymom said:


> The e-tickets are 4 separate scannable pictures.  Will I still need to stand in line to get a paper ticket?


When you scan in at the entrance gates the machine will print the little paper tickets.


----------



## az4boys

Nonsuch said:


> Yes, I have Premier.  You have keenly observed a small difference between MP and non-MP use at kiosks.  While 30 minutes is not a huge difference, this difference could be adjusted to increase the value of MP.



Thanks for the response. I think I've spent too much time reading on this subject! I do think the 90 minutes vs. 2 hours increases the value of MP. Maybe enough to convince me to add it to our passes. I wish Disney would publish all the details of how the new system works so we don't have to learn from trial and error. But then again, I think they keep tweaking the system and maybe aren't ready to give specifics.


----------



## NMMickeymom

dina444444 said:


> When you scan in at the entrance gates the machine will print the little paper tickets.



Brilliant!  I am so excited to test this out on Saturday!


----------



## trez3

I also bought park e-tickets with MaxPass for our family of 5.  I thought when you enter the park
they will give actual plastic card type tickets after you scan your e-tickets.  Then you can book fastpasses
through your smartphone (assuming you have linked all your tickets already on the app).  To use
the fastpass you scan from your phone or the plastic card type park ticket. 

Where do the little paper passes come in for e-tickets with Max Pass?  I want to understand for our trip
in a few days.

TIA


----------



## Kender

trez3 said:


> I also bought park e-tickets with MaxPass for our family of 5.  I thought when you enter the park
> they will give actual plastic card type tickets after you scan your e-tickets.  Then you can book fastpasses
> through your smartphone (assuming you have linked all your tickets already on the app).  To use
> the fastpass you scan from your phone or the plastic card type park ticket.
> 
> Where do the little paper passes come in for e-tickets with Max Pass?  I want to understand for our trip
> in a few days.
> 
> TIA



The tickets they give you in exchange for the e-tickets you bought will be paper tickets. Not plastic.

The paper reminders for FP are only if you pull it directly from the FP kiosks at each ride. If you book via app using MP, there will be no paper FP reminder given.


----------



## onlyoneash

NMMickeymom said:


> Brilliant!  I am so excited to test this out on Saturday!


Let us know how it goes!


----------



## HuskyGal

Wondering what people with small kids (<40 inches) are doing with maxpass? Aren't There are only a few FP rides for little kids? Has it been worth springing for the extra $10/day for LOs to keep the family together for TS and buzz? I have two kids, one who is too little for most of the FP rides and one who meets the height requirement for most of them.


----------



## ellamama

HuskyGal said:


> Wondering what people with small kids (<40 inches) are doing with maxpass? Aren't There are only a few FP rides for little kids? Has it been worth springing for the extra $10/day for LOs to keep the family together for TS and buzz? I have two kids, one who is too little for most of the FP rides and one who meets the height requirement for most of them.



This is my situation too - 1 kid under 40 inches and 1 kid who meets most height requirements. Going back and forth between getting MaxPass for no one, for 3 of us, or for all of us. Would love to hear what others in this situation have done/are planning to do.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

HuskyGal said:


> Wondering what people with small kids (<40 inches) are doing with maxpass? Aren't There are only a few FP rides for little kids? Has it been worth springing for the extra $10/day for LOs to keep the family together for TS and buzz? I have two kids, one who is too little for most of the FP rides and one who meets the height requirement for most of them.



TSMM and BLAB do still have regular FP, so if you didn't want to pay for MP, you could still use FP with one return time for your whole family. Keep checking the DLR app for the current return times on those rides, especially during the times of day when you plan to ride. If you think the return times look reasonable with regular FP, then there won't really be a need to buy MP. And if you get to the parks and decide that you do want to purchase MP after all, it isn't a problem to add it to your app. The purchase itself only takes a few minutes.


----------



## PoohsFan1

Sorry if this question has already been answered...we are staying at PPH in December and bought a room package which we will have 5 day PH.  When can I add on the MP to our tickets?  Do we have to go to the ticket counter each day before heading into the parks and buy it then, or could we add it onto our package before our vacation?  Thank you for all of your help.


----------



## HuskyGal

theluckyrabbit said:


> TSMM and BLAB do still have regular FP, so if you didn't want to pay for MP, you could still use FP with one return time for your whole family. Keep checking the DLR app for the current return times on those rides, especially during the times of day when you plan to ride. If you think the return times look reasonable with regular FP, then there won't really be a need to buy MP. And if you get to the parks and decide that you do want to purchase MP after all, it isn't a problem to add it to your app. The purchase itself only takes a few minutes.


Great idea. Thank you.


----------



## 22Tink

PoohsFan1 said:


> Sorry if this question has already been answered...we are staying at PPH in December and bought a room package which we will have 5 day PH.  When can I add on the MP to our tickets?  Do we have to go to the ticket counter each day before heading into the parks and buy it then, or could we add it onto our package before our vacation?  Thank you for all of your help.


You don't have to go to the ticket booth to add MP. You can do it right on your phone with the DL app once you've been scanned into the park. You will have to do it each day but it sounds like it's a pretty quick transaction.


----------



## apple9117

such great tips here on MP!


----------



## HuskyGal

Clarification please: if we are all in the park for rope drop or for an early character breakfast before the park is open to everyone, I can buy the maxpasses + get our first fastpass on my phone?


----------



## nutshell

HuskyGal said:


> Clarification please: if we are all in the park for rope drop or for an early character breakfast before the park is open to everyone, I can buy the maxpasses + get our first fastpass on my phone?


Correct. Once your tickets are scanned at the turnstiles and you are in the park you can buy maxpass and get your first fastpass. Have fun!


----------



## rentayenta

So in a nutshell the basic benefits to MaxPass are: 90 min time frame between FP and not having to walk to the attraction to obtain a FP?


----------



## Wahlee

rentayenta said:


> So in a nutshell the basic benefits to MaxPass are: 90 min time frame between FP and not having to walk to the attraction to obtain a FP?



Also, you cancel your FPs and pick up FPs others have cancelled.


----------



## rentayenta

Wahlee said:


> Also, you cancel your FPs and pick up FPs others have cancelled.



How does this work?


----------



## Curlyxz

rentayenta said:


> So in a nutshell the basic benefits to MaxPass are: 90 min time frame between FP and not having to walk to the attraction to obtain a FP?



I don't have any proof besides first-hand experience, but I believe there is also a batch of FP's dedicated solely to MaxPass users. I've seen this specifically through Guardians of the Galaxy, around 3pm(after all regular FP's were gone), I was still able to pull one for 6:20pm. I checked after the 90 minute cool down as well and there were still some for 9:30p to 10p.



rentayenta said:


> How does this work?



It is handled through the app, there is a page where you can view your upcoming FP's. If there is one you decide you no longer need, you can cancel it. If you are in the 90-minute cooldown because of the FP you just cancelled, the cooldown is removed and you can check out another FP.


----------



## Wahlee

rentayenta said:


> How does this work?



As Curlyxz says above, you can cancel FPs through the app, and that's also where you can pick up FPs that have been canceled. Those just show up as an earlier return times than is being distributed through the FPs machines. People have reported being able to pick up GotG FPs, for instance, for a 2:00 return time when the FP machines are distributing for 9:00 pm. So if you have MP, it's a good idea to check attractions throughout the day in case a FP opens up.


----------



## rentayenta

Wahlee said:


> As Curlyxz says above, you can cancel FPs through the app, and that's also where you can pick up FPs that have been canceled. Those just show up as an earlier return times than is being distributed through the FPs machines. People have reported being able to pick up GotG FPs, for instance, for a 2:00 return time when the FP machines are distributing for 9:00 pm. So if you have MP, it's a good idea to check attractions throughout the day in case a FP opens up.




 Thats a cool perk.


----------



## SD33

Anyone have tips on how to maximize MP for a one-day park hopper scenario? We are going to try to hit the best of both parks and think MP is a great option for making it happen. The attractions we want to experience are:

*Disneyland*
Peter Pan
Space Mountain
Indiana Jones
Pirates of the Caribbean
Splash Mountain
Big Thunder
Haunted Mansion
Disneyland Railroad 
Fireworks _9:30 PM_


*California Adventure*
Guardians of the Galaxy
Radiator Springs Racers
Grizzly River Rapids
Soarin
Toy Story Mania
California Screamin
World of Color _9:00 PM_

Anyone touring plan geniuses want to take a stab at this? Even just general recommendations are welcome! We will be there on August 20th when both parks open at 8:00. We are also doing lunch from 12:15-1:30 at Disneyland. 

Thanks for any advice you can give!


----------



## dina444444

SD33 said:


> Anyone have tips on how to maximize MP for a one-day park hopper scenario? We are going to try to hit the best of both parks and think MP is a great option for making it happen. The attractions we want to experience are:
> 
> *Disneyland*
> Peter Pan
> Space Mountain
> Indiana Jones
> Pirates of the Caribbean
> Splash Mountain
> Big Thunder
> Haunted Mansion
> Disneyland Railroad
> Fireworks _9:30 PM_
> 
> 
> *California Adventure*
> Guardians of the Galaxy
> Radiator Springs Racers
> Grizzly River Rapids
> Soarin
> Toy Story Mania
> California Screamin
> World of Color _9:00 PM_
> 
> Anyone touring plan geniuses want to take a stab at this? Even just general recommendations are welcome! We will be there on August 20th when both parks open at 8:00. We are also doing lunch from 12:15-1:30 at Disneyland.
> 
> Thanks for any advice you can give!


Disneyland will likely be very busy that day as it's the last day of the Electrical Parade. Also, WOC is 27 min long. You are better off doing fireworks first then the 10:15 WOC.


----------



## PHXscuba

SD33 said:


> Anyone have tips on how to maximize MP for a one-day park hopper scenario? We are going to try to hit the best of both parks and think MP is a great option for making it happen. The attractions we want to experience are:
> 
> *Disneyland*
> Peter Pan
> Space Mountain
> Indiana Jones
> Pirates of the Caribbean
> Splash Mountain
> Big Thunder
> Haunted Mansion
> Disneyland Railroad
> Fireworks _9:30 PM_
> 
> 
> *California Adventure*
> Guardians of the Galaxy
> Radiator Springs Racers
> Grizzly River Rapids
> Soarin
> Toy Story Mania
> California Screamin
> World of Color _9:00 PM_
> 
> Anyone touring plan geniuses want to take a stab at this? Even just general recommendations are welcome! We will be there on August 20th when both parks open at 8:00. We are also doing lunch from 12:15-1:30 at Disneyland.
> 
> Thanks for any advice you can give!



Start at DL (DCA opens for EMH so DL gives you an equal chance)

Get a MP for Space as soon as you enter turnstiles and purchase MP for the day (before park opening). Check what time you can get another, probably 30 minutes)
Ride Peter Pan
Ride Space Mountain
Get a Splash MP when eligible
Ride Indiana Jones (single rider if possible or desirable)
Ride Pirates
Get MP for Big Thunder when eligible
Ride Haunted Mansion
Ride Splash w/ MP
Loop of the park on the DL Railroad from/to New Orleans Square
Ride Big Thunder w/MP
*Get MP for highest priority ride in DCA as soon as eligible

Enter DCA
**Get World of Color Fastpass -- see note below

I think your DCA afternoon would depend on whether you were willing to do single rider lines for Radiator Springs, Grizzly River Rapids, and Screamin. If you used that, you could get your first MPs for Guardians of the Galaxy, Soarin, and Toy Story Mania, hitting the single rider lines that are closest to each in the meantime (GotG/RSR, GRR, Soarin, TSM/Screamin). If you can't or wouldn't use single rider, I'd still prioritize Guardians and Radiator Springs because those WILL run out. In fact, I'd even consider starting to check the times mid-morning at DL and getting one in DCA vs. Big Thunder.

**As for the evening, the previous poster pointed out your time problem. Even doing the 9:30 fireworks (which are 17 minutes long) and 10:15 World of Color will be a stretch to get out of DL, into DCA (before they close at 10:00), and to the World of Color viewing area. If you try it, see the fireworks from the train station area.

PHXscuba


----------



## dina444444

PHXscuba said:


> Start at DL (DCA opens for EMH so DL gives you an equal chance)
> 
> Get a MP for Space as soon as you enter turnstiles and purchase MP for the day (before park opening). Check what time you can get another, probably 30 minutes)
> Ride Peter Pan
> Ride Space Mountain
> Get a Splash MP when eligible
> Ride Indiana Jones (single rider if possible or desirable)
> Ride Pirates
> Get MP for Big Thunder when eligible
> Ride Haunted Mansion
> Ride Splash w/ MP
> Loop of the park on the DL Railroad from/to New Orleans Square
> Ride Big Thunder w/MP
> *Get MP for highest priority ride in DCA as soon as eligible
> 
> Enter DCA
> **Get World of Color Fastpass -- see note below
> 
> I think your DCA afternoon would depend on whether you were willing to do single rider lines for Radiator Springs, Grizzly River Rapids, and Screamin. If you used that, you could get your first MPs for Guardians of the Galaxy, Soarin, and Toy Story Mania, hitting the single rider lines that are closest to each in the meantime (GotG/RSR, GRR, Soarin, TSM/Screamin). If you can't or wouldn't use single rider, I'd still prioritize Guardians and Radiator Springs because those WILL run out. In fact, I'd even consider starting to check the times mid-morning at DL and getting one in DCA vs. Big Thunder.
> 
> **As for the evening, the previous poster pointed out your time problem. Even doing the 9:30 fireworks (which are 17 minutes long) and 10:15 World of Color will be a stretch to get out of DL, into DCA (before they close at 10:00), and to the World of Color viewing area. If you try it, see the fireworks from the train station area.
> 
> PHXscuba


DCA in the past will still admit just after 10pm if you have a WOC FP.


----------



## BriannaRuth

rentayenta said:


> So in a nutshell the basic benefits to MaxPass are: 90 min time frame between FP and not having to walk to the attraction to obtain a FP?



Also "free" Photopass.


----------



## SD33

PHXscuba said:


> Start at DL (DCA opens for EMH so DL gives you an equal chance)
> 
> Get a MP for Space as soon as you enter turnstiles and purchase MP for the day (before park opening). Check what time you can get another, probably 30 minutes)
> Ride Peter Pan
> Ride Space Mountain
> Get a Splash MP when eligible
> Ride Indiana Jones (single rider if possible or desirable)
> Ride Pirates
> Get MP for Big Thunder when eligible
> Ride Haunted Mansion
> Ride Splash w/ MP
> Loop of the park on the DL Railroad from/to New Orleans Square
> Ride Big Thunder w/MP
> *Get MP for highest priority ride in DCA as soon as eligible
> 
> Enter DCA
> **Get World of Color Fastpass -- see note below
> 
> I think your DCA afternoon would depend on whether you were willing to do single rider lines for Radiator Springs, Grizzly River Rapids, and Screamin. If you used that, you could get your first MPs for Guardians of the Galaxy, Soarin, and Toy Story Mania, hitting the single rider lines that are closest to each in the meantime (GotG/RSR, GRR, Soarin, TSM/Screamin). If you can't or wouldn't use single rider, I'd still prioritize Guardians and Radiator Springs because those WILL run out. In fact, I'd even consider starting to check the times mid-morning at DL and getting one in DCA vs. Big Thunder.
> 
> **As for the evening, the previous poster pointed out your time problem. Even doing the 9:30 fireworks (which are 17 minutes long) and 10:15 World of Color will be a stretch to get out of DL, into DCA (before they close at 10:00), and to the World of Color viewing area. If you try it, see the fireworks from the train station area.
> 
> PHXscuba



Brilliant! Thank you for the thorough analysis. I knew I came to the right place!


----------



## Jperiod

rentayenta said:


> So in a nutshell the basic benefits to MaxPass are: 90 min time frame between FP and not having to walk to the attraction to obtain a FP?


You can also ride over and over with no wait on some rides.  Today we did Big Thunder 3 times in a row within 30 minutes.  I was booking the next FP as soon as we first scanned in.  By time we got off, we could get in line again.  Repeat!  We also rode Grizzly 3 times in a row like this.


----------



## Cory's Gal

Just took a 4 day Disneyland trip last week, we bought MAXPASS for every day.  My kids are 12 & 9 and then DH & I.  We thought it was AWESOME!  We decided to not get PH's and spend the money on Max Pass.  What a slick system.  We didn't encounter any issues and were happy with the convenience of it all.  DH and I both had our phones and we never used DL WiFi as we have an unlimited data plan.  Every morning we would walk through the gates and purchase on the app in seconds and started booking fastpasses.  It is a battery drainer so we brought a small charging stick needing to recharge around 4:00 or so.  They do sell them in the parks and DTD if you forget one, I want to say @$30 charged and ready to go if you need it. It seemed busy Mon & Tues (Jul 24 & 25) so it was really handy.  We did run into an attraction down during our FP return time (Grizzly River & Indy) so right on the app it switched to an "Any time, any attraction" pass, there were restrictions such as not for Space in DL and not for Radiator Springs Or Guardians in CA.  I'll be happy to answer any questions that I can


----------



## poptart90

I might have missed something...scan reading all these messages fast before my 2 year old loses interest in the latest toy choice! LOL

Has Peter Pan been added to FP/MP? I just saw the name referenced several times above. Could someone confirm? It would be AWESOME if they did. We usually do PP every other trip. The standard 40 minute wait is a pain for a "30 second" ride. haha


----------



## dina444444

poptart90 said:


> I might have missed something...scan reading all these messages fast before my 2 year old loses interest in the latest toy choice! LOL
> 
> Has Peter Pan been added to FP/MP? I just saw the name referenced several times above. Could someone confirm? It would be AWESOME if they did. We usually do PP every other trip. The standard 40 minute wait is a pain for a "30 second" ride. haha


No, it does not have FP. The only new rides to FP are Matterhorn and TSMM.


----------



## Radgirl80

Hi Cory's Gal,

Glad you had a great experience! What carrier do you have? Did you have any issues anywhere in the park to get max passes? We have att, and hopefully we have decent service. 

Thanks!


----------



## poptart90

dina444444 said:


> No, it does not have FP. The only new rides to FP are Matterhorn and TSMM.



Ok thanks! I did know about those added FP, so I guess the references above were more about tour plans and how to add PP into the mix with FP/MP. I was just hoping they added PP last minute to sweeten the move to MP now...my son said that would be "epic" LOL!


----------



## PMGuernsey

Hey could I hear some advice with using Maxpass with a young family incorporating rider swap. My wife and I our 4 year old tall enough for most rides, then 2 year old and infant not tall enough. We will be able to get 3 fast passes on tickets and use rider swap. We will have annual pass and I'm trying to figure out the best way to use max pass and rider swap to maximize rides, to determine if it's worth it. Any advice? My 2 year old turns 3 in January and we will have to buy her an AP then.


----------



## wenrob

Radgirl80 said:


> Hi Cory's Gal,
> 
> Glad you had a great experience! What carrier do you have? Did you have any issues anywhere in the park to get max passes? We have att, and hopefully we have decent service.
> 
> Thanks!


FWIW I have AT&T and have never had an issue with reception in the parks aside from places anyone would have an issue like Space and Indy.


----------



## dina444444

wenrob said:


> FWIW I have AT&T and have never had an issue with reception in the parks aside from places anyone would have an issue like Space and Indy.


Same here. And the only time I have issues outside of that is in the time period leading up to like the parade/fireworks if I'm in that group of people waiting.


----------



## bethwc101

Has anybody used T-mobile with maxpass and overall reception in the park? We are switching to them just before our next trip.


----------



## DLRExpert

bethwc101 said:


> Has anybody used T-mobile with maxpass and overall reception in the park? We are switching to them just before our next trip.



Tmobile has worked fine but in some cases and in certain areas it can be bad. Just like any other carrier.


----------



## Cory's Gal

Radgirl80 said:


> Hi Cory's Gal,
> 
> Glad you had a great experience! What carrier do you have? Did you have any issues anywhere in the park to get max passes? We have att, and hopefully we have decent service.
> 
> Thanks!



We have Verizon and had no issues unless inside actual attractions where sometimes we would lose service.


----------



## onlyoneash

PMGuernsey said:


> Hey could I hear some advice with using Maxpass with a young family incorporating rider swap. My wife and I our 4 year old tall enough for most rides, then 2 year old and infant not tall enough. We will be able to get 3 fast passes on tickets and use rider swap. We will have annual pass and I'm trying to figure out the best way to use max pass and rider swap to maximize rides, to determine if it's worth it. Any advice? My 2 year old turns 3 in January and we will have to buy her an AP then.


I'm in a very similar situation. I would like to just buy 2 maxpasses instead of 4 since the 2 smaller kids won't/can't ride all the rides. And then use a rider swap pass so both me and my husband get to ride. Swap passes are now digital though. Rumors are that you can only have one swap pass at a time and that there is now a start and end time (like a fastpass), but every CM has given a different answer to me on how it works.


----------



## mre200200

Regarding the MaxPass app, has anyone had success deleting someone from your party?

I went with a friend and scanned their pass so I could get Fastpasses for both of us at the same time. Now I'd like to remove them so they don't show up on the app anymore.


----------



## DLRExpert

mre200200 said:


> Regarding the MaxPass app, has anyone had success deleting someone from your party?
> 
> I went with a friend and scanned their pass so I could get Fastpasses for both of us at the same time. Now I'd like to remove them so they don't show up on the app anymore.



No option I could find.

However they will be remove once a pass or ticket expire.


----------



## HuskyGal

Cory's Gal said:


> Just took a 4 day Disneyland trip last week, we bought MAXPASS for every day.  My kids are 12 & 9 and then DH & I.  We thought it was AWESOME!  We decided to not get PH's and spend the money on Max Pass.  What a slick system.  We didn't encounter any issues and were happy with the convenience of it all.  DH and I both had our phones and we never used DL WiFi as we have an unlimited data plan.  Every morning we would walk through the gates and purchase on the app in seconds and started booking fastpasses.  It is a battery drainer so we brought a small charging stick needing to recharge around 4:00 or so.  They do sell them in the parks and DTD if you forget one, I want to say @$30 charged and ready to go if you need it. It seemed busy Mon & Tues (Jul 24 & 25) so it was really handy.  We did run into an attraction down during our FP return time (Grizzly River & Indy) so right on the app it switched to an "Any time, any attraction" pass, there were restrictions such as not for Space in DL and not for Radiator Springs Or Guardians in CA.  I'll be happy to answer any questions that I can


Yes, I would love to read about your strategy since you said the magic words "decided not to get PH's". We would save so much money getting one park per day.


----------



## cubed

Cory's Gal said:


> Just took a 4 day Disneyland trip last week, we bought MAXPASS for every day.  My kids are 12 & 9 and then DH & I.  We thought it was AWESOME!  We decided to not get PH's and spend the money on Max Pass.  What a slick system.  We didn't encounter any issues and were happy with the convenience of it all.  DH and I both had our phones and we never used DL WiFi as we have an unlimited data plan.  Every morning we would walk through the gates and purchase on the app in seconds and started booking fastpasses.  It is a battery drainer so we brought a small charging stick needing to recharge around 4:00 or so.  They do sell them in the parks and DTD if you forget one, I want to say @$30 charged and ready to go if you need it. It seemed busy Mon & Tues (Jul 24 & 25) so it was really handy.  We did run into an attraction down during our FP return time (Grizzly River & Indy) so right on the app it switched to an "Any time, any attraction" pass, there were restrictions such as not for Space in DL and not for Radiator Springs Or Guardians in CA.  I'll be happy to answer any questions that I can



So, to clarify, you can only buy MaxPass as soon as you scan in for the day? We have 3 day park hopper tickets but our kids our 6 and 2.5. The Max Pass will be huge for us with the 2.5yo in tow. I was hoping I could buy ahead but everyone seems to say that we need to buy after we scan in for the first time. Were you always able to buy the Max Pass via phone? Or did you have to go to a ticket booth for the first time?


----------



## jrjankowski8

cubed said:


> So, to clarify, you can only buy MaxPass as soon as you scan in for the day? We have 3 day park hopper tickets but our kids our 6 and 2.5. The Max Pass will be huge for us with the 2.5yo in tow. I was hoping I could buy ahead but everyone seems to say that we need to buy after we scan in for the first time. Were you always able to buy the Max Pass via phone? Or did you have to go to a ticket booth for the first time?



I called to add MaxPass to our 5 day hopper that hasn't been mailed out yet and we could NOT do it.  They instructed us to load it and purchase once we scanned into the park each day.  Fortunately we will be getting our tickets direct from Disney in the mail so I can scan them into the app in advance, but I would much rather be able to buy Max Pass in advance too. 

Silly that Disney won't let you buy something in advance.  I could very well buy it for my first day and decide I don't want to use it the other 4 days, losing Disney $.  But if I had the option to buy it now, I most certainly would.  Nothing like walking down main street with the face buried in my phone while I buy MaxPass.


----------



## N.L. Michaelis

Has anyone else seen the diagram for the maxpass system that shows an rfid bracelet option or heard the recent  (but still unconfirmable) rumor that DLR will be testing these this holiday season? Do you think these have the potential to be magic band-esque?


----------



## cubed

Thank you @jrjankowski8! We purchased ours as a package through Parksavers and already received the hard tickets. I wonder if I can try to scan those and see if I can buy ahead.


----------



## jrjankowski8

cubed said:


> Thank you @jrjankowski8! We purchased ours as a package through Parksavers and already received the hard tickets. I wonder if I can try to scan those and see if I can buy ahead.



I am pretty sure you can.  If you go into the app and go to "My Tickets" then "Link Tickets and Passes" it gives you the option to scan the barcode or enter the ID number.


----------



## DL_Forever

I have a question about when Max Pass is "turned on".  I have an AP so I am able to park hop.  If I enter DL first thing in the morning I understand I can grab Fast Passes as soon as I enter the park.  Can I also start grabbing fast passes for DCA or do I physical have to enter that park as well?


----------



## jrjankowski8

DL_Forever said:


> I have a question about when Max Pass is "turned on".  I have an AP so I am able to park hop.  If I enter DL first thing in the morning I understand I can grab Fast Passes as soon as I enter the park.  Can I also start grabbing fast passes for DCA or do I physical have to enter that park as well?



Once you enter either park, you can get FPs for either.  So if you go to DL, you can still get FPs for Radiator Springs.


----------



## cubed

jrjankowski8 said:


> I am pretty sure you can.  If you go into the app and go to "My Tickets" then "Link Tickets and Passes" it gives you the option to scan the barcode or enter the ID number.



Awesome, will try this tonight and see if it works. This will save us some time!


----------



## onlyoneash

Did anyone end up scanning in their LMT eticket and have it actually work once in the park for maxpass? I know the etickets scan in the app fine, but I don't know if the "hard ticket" they give you at the turnstile has the same number or not as the eticket you give them?


If the hard ticket has a completely different number/identification, then it's pointless to scan in your eticket unless it automatically converts in the app or something, right?


----------



## 10SE

onlyoneash said:


> Did anyone end up scanning in their LMT eticket and have it actually work once in the park for maxpass? I know the etickets scan in the app fine, but I don't know if the "hard ticket" they give you at the turnstile has the same number or not as the eticket you give them?
> 
> 
> If the hard ticket has a completely different number/identification, then it's pointless to scan in your eticket unless it automatically converts in the app or something, right?



Yes, it's the same number. You can scan the tickets ahead and add MaxPass once you enter the park.


----------



## PHXscuba

Question about EMH/EE and MaxPass return times ....

I know a couple of rides in each park are issuing MaxPasses during the EMH hour. Are the return times for those EMH passes during the EMH/EE hour, or does the window begin after regular park open?

For example, if I enter DL at an 8:00 EE and get a MaxPass for Matterhorn right away, will the return time be 8:00-9:00, or 9:00-10:00?

Thanks,
PHXscuba


----------



## Stefne

When we were there a couple of weeks ago we were able to schedule a FP during our 7AM EMH, but the return time was not until the 8:00 hour.


----------



## CateinPhoenix

HuskyGal said:


> Yes, I would love to read about your strategy since you said the magic words "decided not to get PH's". We would save so much money getting one park per day.



We did this as well.  Only my DH and DS#1 have AP's so my older DS#2 and myself purchased 4 day 1 Park per day, INSTEAD of ParkHoppers.  We used the savings for Max Pass.  We didn't miss ParkHopping at all.  We loved MaxPass! 

Went back to hotel between 1-3/4 pm each day...Was able to book 3 FP for the evening when we returned.....all from the pool at our hotel (Homewood Suites Convention Center).  At 1:00pm booked a Space Mountain for 8:40-9:40, at 2:30 booked StarTours for 8:45-9:45, at 4:00 booked BTRR for 8:15-9:15.  Just be mindful SM, ST, GOTG, RSR and sometimes IJ will tie up your FP's for 90 minutes during the morning hours, so we would ride those at RD and FP them after doing everything else walk-on.


----------



## DLRExpert

PHXscuba said:


> Question about EMH/EE and MaxPass return times ....
> 
> I know a couple of rides in each park are issuing MaxPasses during the EMH hour. Are the return times for those EMH passes during the EMH/EE hour, or does the window begin after regular park open?
> 
> For example, if I enter DL at an 8:00 EE and get a MaxPass for Matterhorn right away, will the return time be 8:00-9:00, or 9:00-10:00?
> 
> Thanks,
> PHXscuba



FP returns are for official park opening time only.


----------



## PHXscuba

I know I have seen a list somewhere of rides that are issuing FP/MP during EMH/EE times -- somewhere in the past 70 pages 

Would some kind soul who wrote it down remind me which they are?

PHXscuba


----------



## NMMickeymom

Just returned from our Sat Aug 5 trip.  Rope drop till they kicked us out still trying to shop.  We really loved Max Pass.  We are a family of 4 with parents and 2 teenage daughters.  We were able to ride everything we wanted multiple times.  Space, BTMRR, Indy and Matterhorn 3X! (Splash only 2X, I was soaked!)  It saved my runner (DH) as we managed to log 13 miles anyway.  We have been to DL multiple times and we know what we like to do and don't fuss with some of the other things but we had plenty of time.  The longest line we stood in was for the Railroad at 30 minutes since it recently reopened. We liked having the photo pass option as we find the on-ride photos amusing.  I just took pictures of the photo number and entered them later in the app.  It was funny trying to get information from some of the cast members as we kept trying to relate the function of the Max Pass to the magic bands and very few knew how the bands worked. (We also kept thinking BTMRR was on the other side of the Rivers of America!) The photo part is much the same except you have to physically put the number in the app and not just scan the band.  We never used the paper tickets they gave us at the gate as my husband would walk to the fastpass scanner and would just flip through our 4 tickets on his phone and they scanned right away.  Easy Peasy!   We saw a lot of people scanning their phones in the fastpass line when we were there so maybe this is catching on.  We made it a point to always have a pass in hand. Yay Disney!  That was Fun!


----------



## Mousequake

DLRExpert said:


> FP returns are for official park opening time only.



I'm not sure if this has changed in the past couple of months, but I received a GotG FP during EMH for 8:40 AM, before park opening.


----------



## CateinPhoenix

NMMickeymom said:


> The longest line we stood in was for the Railroad at 30 minutes since it recently reopened.



Curious, did you board at the Main Street Station?  I saw people waiting there in VERY long lines, we boarded at Tomorrowland and had no wait.  I didn't see much of a line at ToonTown station either.


----------



## Winnowill

PHXscuba said:


> I know I have seen a list somewhere of rides that are issuing FP/MP during EMH/EE times -- somewhere in the past 70 pages
> 
> Would some kind soul who wrote it down remind me which they are?
> 
> PHXscuba


If they haven't changed, they are:
At DL: Space and Matterhorn
At DCA: GotG, RSR, and TSMM


----------



## Nonsuch

NMMickeymom said:


> ... We saw a lot of people scanning their phones in the fastpass line when we were there so maybe this is catching on...


I used my Apple Watch at the scanners 
While it was fun to try out (I received many comments from CMs and other guests), it was just a "proof of concept" experiment -- considering the reaction from CMs, I must be one of the first (or the first) guest to use an Apple Watch.  The Apple Watch is better suited for barcodes that change (boarding passes, concert tickets...), rather than the static AP code.  

Small printed cards (like the keychain cards for store rewards) might be a better approach, I'll try next visit.


----------



## TexasErin

Nonsuch said:


> I used my Apple Watch at the scanners
> While it was fun to try out (I received many comments from CMs and other guests), it was just a "proof of concept" experiment -- considering the reaction from CMs, I must be one of the first (or the first) guest to use an Apple Watch.  The Apple Watch is better suited for barcodes that change (boarding passes, concert tickets...), rather than the static AP code.
> 
> Small printed cards (like the keychain cards for store rewards) might be a better approach, I'll try next visit.



Using the Apple Watch is a great idea.  Did you just have a picture of your AP loaded into your Photos?


----------



## Nonsuch

TexasErin said:


> Using the Apple Watch is a great idea.  Did you just have a picture of your AP loaded into your Photos?


My AP is loaded into Wallet on my iPhone, which then appears on the Wallet app on the Apple Watch.  The Disneyland App does not directly support the Wallet, so a minor "workaround" is needed.

How to add your ticket to an Apple Watch:
(there are likely many other ways, this is how I did it)

The physical AP has a 1D barcode (only lines of various widths and spacing)
The Disneyland App will read the 1D barcode and display a 2D barcode (small blocks, in a long rectangular format)
Use the iPhone App "Pass2U Wallet" to read the 2D barcode, and transfer to the Wallet on the iPhone
The 2D barcode then appears in the Wallet on the Apple Watch
Note:  1D barcodes stored in the iPhone Wallet are automatically converted to QR codes on the Apple Watch, but Fastpass scanners don't support QR codes.


----------



## TexasErin

Nonsuch said:


> My AP is loaded into Wallet on my iPhone, which then appears on the Wallet app on the Apple Watch.  The Disneyland App does not directly support the Wallet, so a minor "workaround" is needed.
> 
> How to add your ticket to an Apple Watch:
> (there are likely many other ways, this is how I did it)
> 
> The physical AP has a 1D barcode (only lines of various widths and spacing)
> The Disneyland App will read the 1D barcode and display a 2D barcode (small blocks, in a long rectangular format)
> Use the iPhone App "Pass2U Wallet" to read the 2D barcode, and transfer to the Wallet on the iPhone
> The 2D barcode then appears in the Wallet on the Apple Watch
> Note:  1D barcodes stored in the iPhone Wallet are automatically converted to QR codes on the Apple Watch, but Fastpass scanners don't support QR codes.



Sweet!  Thanks!!


----------



## Disneylinzi

This may have already been answered in the 70 plus pages lol but three of us are going in September.  Wondering if  only I just get the MP on my ticket to use solely for the photos if I am able to still get traditional fastpasses at the kiosk so I can have the same return times as my group who will not have MP. Thanks


----------



## IntoDeNile

Disneylinzi said:


> This may have already been answered in the 70 plus pages lol but three of us are going in September.  Wondering if  only I just get the MP on my ticket to use solely for the photos if I am able to still get traditional fastpasses at the kiosk so I can have the same return times as my group who will not have MP. Thanks



You can still pull fastpasses the traditional way via kiosks along with everyone else in your group even if you purchased MP..


----------



## dina444444

Disneylinzi said:


> This may have already been answered in the 70 plus pages lol but three of us are going in September.  Wondering if  only I just get the MP on my ticket to use solely for the photos if I am able to still get traditional fastpasses at the kiosk so I can have the same return times as my group who will not have MP. Thanks


Yes. Just be aware that with Maxpass the wait between fastpass that are hours out is 90 minutes even if you pull the FP at the machine where as those without it it's 2 hours.


----------



## onlyoneash

I have heard rumors maxpass price may be going up by the end of the year??? I really hope they would improve their wifi before that happened.


----------



## Disneylinzi

IntoDeNile said:


> You can still pull fastpasses the traditional way via kiosks along with everyone else in your group even if you purchased MP..


Thank you!


----------



## onlyoneash

Anyone recently use maxpass and rider swap together? I know they had quite a few bugs to work out and I would be interested how your experience was using it?


----------



## hookem81

SD33 said:


> Anyone have tips on how to maximize MP for a one-day park hopper scenario? We are going to try to hit the best of both parks and think MP is a great option for making it happen. The attractions we want to experience are:
> 
> *Disneyland*
> Peter Pan
> Space Mountain
> Indiana Jones
> Pirates of the Caribbean
> Splash Mountain
> Big Thunder
> Haunted Mansion
> Disneyland Railroad
> Fireworks _9:30 PM_
> 
> 
> *California Adventure*
> Guardians of the Galaxy
> Radiator Springs Racers
> Grizzly River Rapids
> Soarin
> Toy Story Mania
> California Screamin
> World of Color _9:00 PM_
> 
> Anyone touring plan geniuses want to take a stab at this? Even just general recommendations are welcome! We will be there on August 20th when both parks open at 8:00. We are also doing lunch from 12:15-1:30 at Disneyland.
> 
> Thanks for any advice you can give!


We did all you mention and more on one day this past Sunday. It was DCA early entry, and we went straight to Radiator Springs and then Soarin'. It was about 7:40am at that time and we hopped to DL. We ended up in a decent spot at rope drop and went to Peter Pan, Storybookland, and Matterhorn (we had max passed that upon entering DCA).

I won't describe our whole day, but that was our start. We fast passed Indy fairly early along with Thunder and Splash. The key to the second half of your list was getting Guardians FP for the afternoon and aligning it with Grizzly. 

The only thing we didn't do on your list on second review was World of Color.


----------



## hookem81

PHXscuba said:


> Question about EMH/EE and MaxPass return times ....
> 
> I know a couple of rides in each park are issuing MaxPasses during the EMH hour. Are the return times for those EMH passes during the EMH/EE hour, or does the window begin after regular park open?
> 
> For example, if I enter DL at an 8:00 EE and get a MaxPass for Matterhorn right away, will the return time be 8:00-9:00, or 9:00-10:00?
> 
> Thanks,
> PHXscuba


We got a FP for Matterhorn for 8:30 upon entering DCA at 7am. There were no FPs available before then.


----------



## hookem81

NMMickeymom said:


> Just returned from our Sat Aug 5 trip.  Rope drop till they kicked us out still trying to shop.  We really loved Max Pass.  We are a family of 4 with parents and 2 teenage daughters.  We were able to ride everything we wanted multiple times.  Space, BTMRR, Indy and Matterhorn 3X! (Splash only 2X, I was soaked!)  It saved my runner (DH) as we managed to log 13 miles anyway.  We have been to DL multiple times and we know what we like to do and don't fuss with some of the other things but we had plenty of time.  The longest line we stood in was for the Railroad at 30 minutes since it recently reopened. We liked having the photo pass option as we find the on-ride photos amusing.  I just took pictures of the photo number and entered them later in the app.  It was funny trying to get information from some of the cast members as we kept trying to relate the function of the Max Pass to the magic bands and very few knew how the bands worked. (We also kept thinking BTMRR was on the other side of the Rivers of America!) The photo part is much the same except you have to physically put the number in the app and not just scan the band.  We never used the paper tickets they gave us at the gate as my husband would walk to the fastpass scanner and would just flip through our 4 tickets on his phone and they scanned right away.  Easy Peasy!   We saw a lot of people scanning their phones in the fastpass line when we were there so maybe this is catching on.  We made it a point to always have a pass in hand. Yay Disney!  That was Fun!


I enjoyed my most efficient day ever at DL and DCA this past Sunday after 12 previous multi-day trips going back to 2004. We got to DCA at 6:30am for early entry and left DL at midnight. I used to be a manic FP runner and was worried about my style being crimped by MP. I shouldn't have worried as I am now a MP addict. We rode/visited 36 attractions and fast passed 16 of them. Just like you said, our longest wait all day was the Railroad. The 30-90 minute window is great as we could really book some nice plans. My only complaint was not being able to book a second FP for a ride that I already had a FP for even though my window was open (I.e., book two open Space FPs).

One humorous moment was after I redeemed my first MP, a cast member asked me to help another guest navigate her app.  I was happy to help!


----------



## BlazerFan

I'm trying to figure this out for a group.   If one person purchases the max pass for everyone, is the purchaser the only one who can book FP on the app?  Also, if the purchaser books the FP, it sounds like individuals can use their actual ticket to enter the FP line. Am I close?


----------



## Wsmagee

Going on a very impromptu trip to DL this coming week. We bought tickets just yesterday and have to pick them up at the park. We do have MaxPass, but how do I go about getting those tickets "into my phone" so that I can book the MPs. Sorry if this is simple it's my first trip to DL...rookie "Disneylander" coming in hot!


----------



## IntoDeNile

Wsmagee said:


> Going on a very impromptu trip to DL this coming week. We bought tickets just yesterday and have to pick them up at the park. We do have MaxPass, but how do I go about getting those tickets "into my phone" so that I can book the MPs. Sorry if this is simple it's my first trip to DL...rookie "Disneylander" coming in hot!



You can scan your tickets into the Disneyland App once you get them, you should be able to use MP just fine after scanning them in.


----------



## HuskyGal

Please confirm if you can be holding multiple fast passes for rides. The other thread said someone booked multiple FPs during a break at their hotel but I'm wondering if it was a combo of shows plus one ride/person.


----------



## tammytam

HuskyGal said:


> Please confirm if you can be holding multiple fast passes for rides. The other thread said someone booked multiple FPs during a break at their hotel but I'm wondering if it was a combo of shows plus one ride/person.



I have not tried MP in person yet (2 more weeks!), but I've been following along. From what I understand, you can most certainly be holding more than one fastpass/MP at the same time, but not two fastpasses (at the same time) for the same ride.


----------



## HuskyGal

tammytam said:


> I have not tried MP in person yet (2 more weeks!), but I've been following along. From what I understand, you can most certainly be holding more than one fastpass/MP at the same time, but not two fastpasses (at the same time) for the same ride.


Well that is frickin awesome. Thank you!


----------



## 22Tink

HuskyGal said:


> Please confirm if you can be holding multiple fast passes for rides. The other thread said someone booked multiple FPs during a break at their hotel but I'm wondering if it was a combo of shows plus one ride/person.


I haven't used it yet but from what I've read I think you still have a minimum time to wait before you can book another FP unless you've used the current one you're holding. I believe it's 90 minutes with MP and 2 hours with regular FP but I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong!


----------



## onlyoneash

22Tink said:


> I haven't used it yet but from what I've read I think you still have a minimum time to wait before you can book another FP unless you've used the current one you're holding. I believe it's 90 minutes with MP and 2 hours with regular FP but I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong!



Yes, you have to wait 90 mins or until you use your fastpass. Fastpasses are linked via your ticket so it doesn't matter whether you pull them from a machine or your phone....only one at a time. People with no maxpass the wait is 2 hours.

If you have maxpass, you can scan your ticket or phone in line and then while you are waiting, book another fastpass immediately. Without maxpass, you have to wait until you are off the ride to physically go to another fastpass location and pull one.


----------



## 22Tink

onlyoneash said:


> Yes, you have to wait 90 mins or until you use your fastpass. Fastpasses are linked via your ticket so it doesn't matter whether you pull them from a machine or your phone....only one at a time. People with no maxpass the wait is 2 hours.
> 
> If you have maxpass, you can scan your ticket or phone in line and then while you are waiting, book another fastpass immediately. Without maxpass, you have to wait until you are off the ride to physically go to another fastpass location and pull one.


That's what I thought! Thanks for confirming that.


----------



## MacMama0930

22Tink said:


> That's what I thought! Thanks for confirming that.



I was able to hold two FP at a time much of the time during my trip. When I left DL for our afternoon break, I pulled a GotG FP which had a return time of later that evening. Back at the hotel, the 90 mins had passed, so I pulled another one for Space, I think. When I went back into the park, I had two FP to use and was eligible to pull another. You just can't hold two FP for the same ride.


----------



## onlyoneash

MacMama0930 said:


> I was able to hold two FP at a time much of the time during my trip. When I left DL for our afternoon break, I pulled a GotG FP which had a return time of later that evening. Back at the hotel, the 90 mins had passed, so I pulled another one for Space, I think. When I went back into the park, I had two FP to use and was eligible to pull another. You just can't hold two FP for the same ride.



Yes, I suppose you could have 2 at once if the return time on your first ticket is after 90 min. Only then can you can hold 2 at a time...but you just can't pull 2 at once with maxpass. That is what I was trying to say.


----------



## Linda67

Does anyone have any recent experience of the wifi in the parks?
I'd like to use MaxPass but as I'm travelling internationally, I'd need to hit the wifi hot spots to connect and use my phone


----------



## DLRExpert

Linda67 said:


> Does anyone have any recent experience of the wifi in the parks?
> I'd like to use MaxPass but as I'm travelling internationally, I'd need to hit the wifi hot spots to connect and use my phone



Wifi is pretty unreliable in the parks.

However, there are spots in the park that have better signal strength. 
The strongest areas are labeled on the park map.
and here...
https://disneyland.disney.go.com/guest-services/internet-wifi/

ME


----------



## theluckyrabbit

HuskyGal said:


> ... I'm wondering if it was a combo of shows plus one ride/person.



WOC and F! FPs are not connected to the grid or to  MP, so they don't count against ride FPs.


----------



## MacMama0930

Yes, I suppose you could have 2 at once if the return time on your first ticket is after 90 min. Only then can you can hold 2 at a time...

^^^^
Or if the return time window opened up, but that's always been the case, Max Pass or not. You don't have to USE your FP to pull another one; your window just needs to have opened up, so holding two fast passes at a time has always been doable.


----------



## HuskyGal

Thanks to everyone for responding!


----------



## CateinPhoenix

HuskyGal said:


> Please confirm if you can be holding multiple fast passes for rides. The other thread said someone booked multiple FPs during a break at their hotel but I'm wondering if it was a combo of shows plus one ride/person.



I believe that was me, from our visit two weeks ago: I held 3 evening FP's for SpaceM, ST and BTMRR. If you are vigilant about getting another FP when your 90 minute window opens, you could certainly have 3 at one time.  As someone mentioned, just not for the same ride.


----------



## Tinkerbell19672

Sorry if this has been asked but with maxpass, can you get a fastpass for one park while you're in the other?


----------



## MacMama0930

Tinkerbell19672 said:


> Sorry if this has been asked but with maxpass, can you get a fastpass for one park while you're in the other?



Yes, they're just connected now.


----------



## Tinkerbell19672

MacMama0930 said:


> Yes, they're just connected now.



Awesome, thanks!


----------



## ekarlberg

onlyoneash said:


> I have heard rumors maxpass price may be going up by the end of the year??? I really hope they would improve their wifi before that happened.



There was a Micechat article saying something like this (http://micechat.com/168562-disney-pixar-pier/).  It also said that 25% of park visitors are using Maxpass.  That seems high, no?  I think at that point, the calculus on whether to buy it changes.  The more people that are using it, the more it should be needed.  Hopefully their sources are wrong.


----------



## onlyoneash

ekarlberg said:


> There was a Micechat article saying something like this (http://micechat.com/168562-disney-pixar-pier/).  It also said that 25% of park visitors are using Maxpass.  That seems high, no?  I think at that point, the calculus on whether to buy it changes.  The more people that are using it, the more it should be needed.  Hopefully their sources are wrong.


I think almost everyone on this thread agrees that there is no way 25% of people total are using max pass.

Maybe the micechat article meant: 25% of the people that are using fastpass are using maxpass to obtain those fastpasses?

That is kinda how I interpreted the results. Not necessarily 25% of the total number of people in the parks.


----------



## HuskyGal

CateinPhoenix said:


> I believe that was me, from our visit two weeks ago: I held 3 evening FP's for SpaceM, ST and BTMRR. If you are vigilant about getting another FP when your 90 minute window opens, you could certainly have 3 at one time.  As someone mentioned, just not for the same ride.


Great news. Thank you.


----------



## hookem81

onlyoneash said:


> Yes, you have to wait 90 mins or until you use your fastpass. Fastpasses are linked via your ticket so it doesn't matter whether you pull them from a machine or your phone....only one at a time. People with no maxpass the wait is 2 hours.
> 
> If you have maxpass, you can scan your ticket or phone in line and then while you are waiting, book another fastpass immediately. Without maxpass, you have to wait until you are off the ride to physically go to another fastpass location and pull one.


Often, the wait is less than 90 minutes if your FP window is not that far away. I've often had three FPs for our group during our trip this week. One tip is if you get an almost immediate FP for a ride (HM, BLAB, and TM are usually in that state), you can book another FP once you have redeemed that immediate FP. For example, at 10am today, I got a FP for HM that was 10:05am and got that while we were finishing breakfast. We walked directly there and scanned in (there are two scan points at HM). After the scan point and before I entered the stretching room, I had booked another FP.


----------



## onlyoneash

I have sprint, and I heard it's crappy in Disneyland. I wanted to find a list of all the wifi hotspots and couldn't find one. I found a map though with all the little symbols! Anyways, I'm a list person, so here is a list of the wifi and charging locations:

DCA Hotspots:

~Hollywood land's east entrance (by Hyperion theater)

~Flo's V8 cafe

~Sarge's Surpluss hut

~Carthay circle fountain

~WOC fastpass area

~Paradise garden grill

~Paradise Pier ice cream company

~Soaring Around the World entrance area

~The Bakery Tour/Ghirardelli

~Center Esplanade~


DL Hot Spots:

~2- in the Central plaza by the Partners statue

~Observatron Sculpture

~South Matterhorn

~It's a small world place (across from pretzel stand)

~Rancho Del Zocalo

~Fantasmic! viewing area


There were some surprising dead zones:

No wifi in Main Street

Toontown

Behind the castle (peter pan, dumbo, Alice, etc...)

West section of Frontierland (Splash, HB, Pooh, etc...)

~Bugs land to GOTG

~Mickey wheel and TSMM area


DCA Charging:

Kingswell Camera shop

Gone Hollywood

Ramone's House of Body Art

Treasures in Paradise


DL Charging:

Main Street locker rental

Tomorrowland ATM

Frontierland ATM

It's a small world toy shop

Pooh corner


----------



## Niltiac

onlyoneash said:


> I have sprint, and I heard it's crappy in Disneyland.


I have sprint too and haven't noticed any problems, other than those that are to be expected (inside some ride buildings, main street while everyone's waiting for the parade to start). I was planning on using my network if/when we try MP because I've heard negetive things about the wifi.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

onlyoneash said:


> I have sprint, and I heard it's crappy in Disneyland. I wanted to find a list of all the wifi hotspots and couldn't find one. I found a map though with all the little symbols! Anyways, I'm a list person, so here is a list of the wifi and charging locations:
> 
> DCA Hotspots:
> 
> ~Hollywood land's east entrance (by Hyperion theater)
> 
> ~Flo's V8 cafe
> 
> ~Sarge's Surpluss hut
> 
> ~Carthay circle fountain
> 
> ~WOC fastpass area
> 
> ~Paradise garden grill
> 
> ~Paradise Pier ice cream company
> 
> ~Soaring Around the World entrance area
> 
> ~The Bakery Tour/Ghirardelli
> 
> ~Center Esplanade~
> 
> 
> DL Hot Spots:
> 
> ~2- in the Central plaza by the Partners statue
> 
> ~Observatron Sculpture
> 
> ~South Matterhorn
> 
> ~It's a small world place (across from pretzel stand)
> 
> ~Rancho Del Zocalo
> 
> ~Fantasmic! viewing area
> 
> 
> There were some surprising dead zones:
> 
> No wifi in Main Street
> 
> Toontown
> 
> Behind the castle (peter pan, dumbo, Alice, etc...)
> 
> West section of Frontierland (Splash, HB, Pooh, etc...)
> 
> ~Bugs land to GOTG
> 
> ~Mickey wheel and TSMM area
> 
> 
> DCA Charging:
> 
> Kingswell Camera shop
> 
> Gone Hollywood
> 
> Ramone's House of Body Art
> 
> Treasures in Paradise
> 
> 
> DL Charging:
> 
> Main Street locker rental
> 
> Tomorrowland ATM
> 
> Frontierland ATM
> 
> It's a small world toy shop
> 
> Pooh corner


Just be aware that you only get service for a small area around the listed "hotspots," and sometimes none at all (even in low-crowd early mornings).


----------



## ProudMommyof2

Using Maxpass for F! FP, will you see what color FP you are pulling before you pull it?


----------



## jrjankowski8

ProudMommyof2 said:


> Using Maxpass for F! FP, will you see what color FP you are pulling before you pull it?



F! and WOC are still paper FP not connected to the system and not connected to Maxpass.  So those you still have to go to the kiosk for.


----------



## dina444444

ProudMommyof2 said:


> Using Maxpass for F! FP, will you see what color FP you are pulling before you pull it?


What the poster above said is correct, but for F! There is only one FP viewing area now that is along the water and it doesn't have a "color".


----------



## scrapshappen

Just did 5 full days of park hopping with MaxPass. Loved it!

I'm not sure if we got a little pixie dust or what, but my signature AP was only $25 to upgrade to MP and the deluxe APs the rest of my family have were $55. I fully expected to pay $75 to upgrade each of them. (I couldn't really hear the cast member at the ticket booth when she was explaining the cost because my kids were talking behind me the whole time.) Our APs expire in February if that matters.

There were many times we were holding FPs for three rides at once. If you got an "instant FP" you could pull another either when that pass was scanned for use or in 30 minutes. So if we pulled a RSR FP at 11 am for a 5 pm then we pulled one for BTMRR while we were eating lunch at 12:30 for 12:40. Then we could pull HM at 1 for 1:05. It only worked like that if you were using then for quick turn around rides like Big Thunder, Haunted Mansion, Buzz Lightyear, Goofy's Sky School, etc.

We did not use wifi at all and I ended up purchasing an extra GB of data to get us through the trip but I wasn't being very careful about it either. I'm on AT&T and there were times my husband had better connections on his Verizon phone than I had on mine but that might have been a phone issue too because I've had general connection issues this whole trip.


----------



## Self-Rescuing Princess

So going next week for three days..

My daughter uses the DAS Pass. Would it beneficial to also do Maxpass? Has anyone used both systems together yet?

We are staying at the Candy cane and and I heard you could book from your room there. Is that true?

Does having the mazes mean I don't have to pull our passes out overtime? Mine are on my phone too.


----------



## Niltiac

Self-Rescuing Princess said:


> We are staying at the Candy cane and and I heard you could book from your room there. Is that true?


I haven't used MP yet, but I've been following along here. My understanding is that once you've entered one of the parks for the day, you can book FP from anywhere. So if you take an afternoon break, you can pull FP for the evening from your room, but you can't book FP from your room in the morning before you've entered the park.


----------



## scrapshappen

Self-Rescuing Princess said:


> So going next week for three days..
> 
> My daughter uses the DAS Pass. Would it beneficial to also do Maxpass? Has anyone used both systems together yet?
> 
> We are staying at the Candy cane and and I heard you could book from your room there. Is that true?
> 
> Does having the mazes mean I don't have to pull our passes out overtime? Mine are on my phone too.



I have not used it with a DAS. We have debated using one for my son in the past but found that MaxPass solved a lot of our issues with him. So I cannot answer that part.

But I do know you cannot get any max passes until you have scanned into one of the parks for the day. After that, the app has no idea where you are so you could be anywhere in or out of the park to obtain additional max passes. So yes, if you went back to your room, you could obtain max passes but that is not limited to just the hotels right by the parks.

ETA: I was typing my post at the same time as PP. I'm just slow on my phone.


----------



## Self-Rescuing Princess

Thanks.


----------



## jina

re: needing wifi, if you have a phone that lets you switch your sim card, I saw on a San Francisco bus ad that t-mobile has a $30 for 3 weeks of unlimited data offer for international travelers. I'm assuming it's for USA and not just the San Francisco area. You just need a data signal, not wifi. here is an article that talks about how to do it (sounds a little complicated but a good product if you can jump through the hoops). that is, if t-mobile has good coverage at DL. It's not my carrier so I have no idea.

http://bgr.com/2017/07/11/t-mobile-prepaid-plan-vs-metropcs-verizon-tourist-sim/


----------



## blyday

Can anyone tell me if you can have this set up on two or more phones and if so, how? We'll have a party of 8 and it would be nice if both myself and my BIL could have access on our apps, especially since we have 2 different phone services so if one isn't getting service, maybe the other one will. And if we split up, it would be nice to know that we don't have to rely on just one person to make MP reservations for each party.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Self-Rescuing Princess said:


> So going next week for three days..
> 
> My daughter uses the DAS Pass. Would it beneficial to also do Maxpass? Has anyone used both systems together yet?
> 
> We are staying at the Candy cane and and I heard you could book from your room there. Is that true?
> 
> Does having the mazes mean I don't have to pull our passes out overtime? Mine are on my phone too.



We use a combination of DAS and MP. For rides with a short/relatively short return time, MP works very well for us. No need for DAS in those situations, and MP then saves us a walk to the nearest information kiosk. For rides without FP or with long wait times (or if FP has run out for the day), we use DAS. Overall, we find that the combination of DAS and MP works very well for our family based on our needs and our touring style. If you are thinkng of buying MP (i.e. if it doesn't come included on your APs), you might want to try it for one day to see if it works well for you. If not, at least you won't be committed for your whole trip. And if it does work well, then you could purchase it for your other days, too. 
Yes, once you clear the turnstiles at either park and purchase MP, you will be able to book FPs from the parks or from your hotel room. 
If you have the DLR app on your phone and have your tickets/APs scanned on to your app, you will be able to use your phone to scan the bar codes at the ride scanners. Your APs/tickets can remain in your wallet.



blyday said:


> Can anyone tell me if you can have this set up on two or more phones and if so, how? We'll have a party of 8 and it would be nice if both myself and my BIL could have access on our apps, especially since we have 2 different phone services so if one isn't getting service, maybe the other one will. And if we split up, it would be nice to know that we don't have to rely on just one person to make MP reservations for each party.



Make sure that everyone who wants to set this up on their phone has the DLR app ready to go. Then make sure that all the tickets are scanned in on each phone and that each ticket has MP purchased and activated (can only be activated after each ticket has gone through the turnstiles at either park). The app gives you the option to create a FP party, so all 8 of you can be one group on your phone and on BIL's phone. The process is pretty clear and easy. We just did this the other day, and it worked fine.


----------



## Meriweather

Haven't read this whole thread 

I think I am going to get MaxPass. I have an AP and 3 trips coming. Mostly interested in it for the Photopass.
Will everyone in my party be able to use that part of it? Do they just get a card to use?
TIA


----------



## Winnowill

Meriweather said:


> Haven't read this whole thread
> 
> I think I am going to get MaxPass. I have an AP and 3 trips coming. Mostly interested in it for the Photopass.
> Will everyone in my party be able to use that part of it? Do they just get a card to use?
> TIA


Yes. Just load the code from their PhotoPass card into your account and you'll be able to access the pictures.


----------



## fortheloveofchocolate

Just back. Did DL for 2 days and CA for 1. So had 3 day passes. Just a few thoughts on Maxpass.

I wasn't able to attach names to individual tickets like you can at Disney World, I found this to be annoying. My husband and I split up and had different kids with us each time and I had to remember which serial number ticket matched which child. I also had a 14-year-old teenager running around the park by himself. I was afraid if I let him use Maxpass he might use the wrong serial numbered ticket and cancel other party member's fastpasses. Names linked to tickets, like they do at WDW, would have made this so much easier.

Also, I have T-mobile and it was spotty in the park. Sometimes I could book FPs with no problems, other times I'd have to wander around to find a WIFI hotspot.

WIFI Hotspots. Followed the map to a WIFI hotspot and it wasn't working. Asked a CM, and she said the one in Tomorrowland has been having problems and so I should try a different one.

Despite all the problems I would probably buy it again at the $10 price tag. It was convenient. Booked FPs while eating lunch, from our hotel, or while getting on another ride. But I have to say I really missed magic bands and WDWs WIFI


----------



## dmcdixie

I was at the park yesterday. I love max pass, it made life so easy and not was stressful. I am so so happy that they have it


----------



## PHXscuba

fortheloveofchocolate said:


> Just back. Did DL for 2 days and CA for 1. So had 3 day passes. Just a few thoughts on Maxpass.
> 
> I wasn't able to attach names to individual tickets like you can at Disney World, I found this to be annoying. My husband and I split up and had different kids with us each time and I had to remember which serial number ticket matched which child. I also had a 14-year-old teenager running around the park by himself. I was afraid if I let him use Maxpass he might use the wrong serial numbered ticket and cancel other party member's fastpasses. Names linked to tickets, like they do at WDW, would have made this so much easier.
> 
> Also, I have T-mobile and it was spotty in the park. Sometimes I could book FPs with no problems, other times I'd have to wander around to find a WIFI hotspot.
> 
> WIFI Hotspots. Followed the map to a WIFI hotspot and it wasn't working. Asked a CM, and she said the one in Tomorrowland has been having problems and so I should try a different one.
> 
> Despite all the problems I would probably buy it again at the $10 price tag. It was convenient. Booked FPs while eating lunch, from our hotel, or while getting on another ride. But I have to say I really missed magic bands and WDWs WIFI



When I loaded DH's pre-bought ticket onto my app last night (for our visit next week) it gave me the option of adding his name to it.

PHXscuba


----------



## Pamela M

For those that had Maxpass with a family or friends - how does it work when you purchase multiple Maxpasses in one app? Can you select all the tickets in our app and get a fastpass all at once or do you have to do each one individually?


----------



## Meriweather

Winnowill said:


> Yes. Just load the code from their PhotoPass card into your account and you'll be able to access the pictures.



Thank you....worth it for me then


----------



## Curlyxz

Pamela M said:


> For those that had Maxpass with a family or friends - how does it work when you purchase multiple Maxpasses in one app? Can you select all the tickets in our app and get a fastpass all at once or do you have to do each one individually?



You can get a FP for all the passes/tickets linked on your app at once.


----------



## Stefne

PHXscuba said:


> When I loaded DH's pre-bought ticket onto my app last night (for our visit next week) it gave me the option of adding his name to it.
> 
> PHXscuba



We were able to add a name to our tickets when we scanned them in as well.


----------



## Elima2015

We used MaxPass last week for our family of 4. It was awesome. A few notes:

* I was able to add names to all of our tickets when I scanned them into the app
* As soon as the tickets were scanned by the CM at the turnstile, I could book our first fastpass - the window was always 30 minutes after park opening
* I could very easily book FPs for select members of our party
* I could very easily cancel
* I turned off my phone's WiFi as I didn't want it wasting battery trying to locate a signal. Surprisingly, my battery never ran out even for all day-use. 
* The only places I did not have a signal to book FPs were inside rides (like while riding Pirates)
* I had us each carry photocopies of our paper tickets in clear cases attached to lanyards.  When we approached a ride, we could each go to an open scanner and scan ourselves in. My 5 years olds LOVED being able to do this. This made it so I could manage the FPs, but didn't have to be present with my phone for the actual ride (e.g. I booked my husband and kids on Star Tours and off they went with their photocopied park tickets while I kept my phone and rode Buzz and then booked us all on Splash as soon as we had each scanned into the ride)


----------



## sashasmommy

Sorry if this has been asked before, I have been trying to stay current on this thread.  I read that you can enter one park and get a FP for another park, is that correct?  Does it matter what time the parks open?  For example, if I get into DL at 8 with EE, can I pull a FP for RSR right then at 8 am, even though CA is not open yet (doesn't open till 9)?  Thanks!


----------



## Sun_soakin

Heading home now ...  tried maxpass on Sunday and LOVED it.  I've been super annoyed that they are charging for it because it really adds up for my family of six.  But, I really did love it.  We didn't need it yesterday or today b/c we had non-FP rides we wanted to hit and left early today.  I still missed it.  If we had just gotten our APs I would pay for the upgrade, but with less than 1/2 a year left I just couldn't justify the extra $450.  
Anyway, i tried it, loved it and will buy it on select days on future visits.


----------



## az4boys

Can you upgrade an AP to include MP over the phone? We bought our AP's 10 days before MP was introduced. What is the latest process for adding? I think if we do the daily option I can do that on my phone, right?


----------



## fortheloveofchocolate

Stefne said:


> We were able to add a name to our tickets when we scanned them in as well.



I'm glad they added that feature. Wished they had added it a week sooner.


----------



## Mysteryincorp

We used Maxpass today and it was great. It was just me and my daughter so a great value of only $20.
We got to the park at 10:30. GoG was showing a 1:40 FP return time but I bought and loaded maxpass as soon as I walked through the gates and my FP return time was immediate....10:35 return time! So does this mean Maxpass pulls from a separate pool of fast passes? Glitch?
Many times I pulled a fast pass before even loading onto my first ride and I was able to hold 2 fast passes for most o f the day. We got so much done, it was exhausting! I also found myself looking at my phone a bit more than normal and walking around distracted trying to snag my next FP.  Wifi and Sprint service in the park sucks....I was very frustrated and had to reload the app many times to get it to work properly. BUT I can't complain for $20!


----------



## dina444444

Mysteryincorp said:


> We used Maxpass today and it was great. It was just me and my daughter so a great value of only $20.
> We got to the park at 10:30. GoG was showing a 1:40 FP return time but I bought and loaded maxpass as soon as I walked through the gates and my FP return time was immediate....10:35 return time! So does this mean Maxpass pulls from a separate pool of fast passes? Glitch?
> Many times I pulled a fast pass before even loading onto my first ride and I was able to hold 2 fast passes for most o f the day. We got so much done, it was exhausting! I also found myself looking at my phone a bit more than normal and walking around distracted trying to snag my next FP.  Wifi and Sprint service in the park sucks....I was very frustrated and had to reload the app many times to get it to work properly. BUT I can't complain for $20!


It means someone canceled a FP.


----------



## ONUAtrain

Sorry to ask this again if it has already been asked but I didn't see it in previous pages. If I get a FP for something in California adventure that is hours out (ex RR at 730p), does that limit my ability to get FP in Disneyland prior to that time period (ex Space Mtn at 130p) or do I have to wait the full 90 min after getting the RR FP?

Thanks


----------



## onlyoneash

ONUAtrain said:


> Sorry to ask this again if it has already been asked but I didn't see it in previous pages. If I get a FP for something in California adventure that is hours out (ex RR at 730p), does that limit my ability to get FP in Disneyland prior to that time period (ex Space Mtn at 130p) or do I have to wait the full 90 min after getting the RR FP?
> 
> Thanks



DL and DCA are connected now, so you will have to wait 90 min or use your current fastpass. WOC and F! are the only disconnected fastpasses and you have to get those in person still (no maxpass)


----------



## smartlabelprint

You really only need 1 max pass. 3 tickets can be scanned to ride the next time. They expire in 1 hour. 


onlyoneash said:


> I'm in a very similar situation. I would like to just buy 2 maxpasses instead of 4 since the 2 smaller kids won't/can't ride all the rides. And then use a rider swap pass so both me and my husband get to ride. Swap passes are now digital though. Rumors are that you can only have one swap pass at a time and that there is now a start and end time (like a fastpass), but every CM has given a different answer to me on how it works.


----------



## smartlabelprint

ONUAtrain said:


> Sorry to ask this again if it has already been asked but I didn't see it in previous pages. If I get a FP for something in California adventure that is hours out (ex RR at 730p), does that limit my ability to get FP in Disneyland prior to that time period (ex Space Mtn at 130p) or do I have to wait the full 90 min after getting the RR FP?
> 
> Thanks


You wait the full 90 min.


----------



## TexasErin

az4boys said:


> Can you upgrade an AP to include MP over the phone? We bought our AP's 10 days before MP was introduced. What is the latest process for adding? I think if we do the daily option I can do that on my phone, right?



I would like to know this as well.....


----------



## onlyoneash

I was on the Disneyland app map and clicked on Fantasmic! There is now an option next to it to "get fastpass" WOC has the same option. Maxpass has F! and WOC Fastpasses now!

Edit: has not been tested yet. It lets you go all the way to the confirmation page which it didn't before...but someone in the parks will have to test it (I think all the FP's are gone for today, so we can't try it yet.)


----------



## twitch

Did you successfully use it? Or did you just see that it has the link?


----------



## onlyoneash

twitch said:


> Did you successfully use it? Or did you just see that it has the link?



No, I didn't. However, I clicked on it to see if it was "real" and it pulled up all my linked tickets I had downloaded earlier just like it does when you book other fastpasses, so I'm assuming it is live now. Excited to see if it actually works for someone in the park right now.


----------



## dina444444

onlyoneash said:


> No, I didn't. However, I clicked on it to see if it was "real" and it pulled up all my linked tickets I had downloaded earlier just like it does when you book other fastpasses, so I'm assuming it is live now. Excited to see if it actually works for someone in the park right now.


It's had the option to click get fastpass for a few weeks but it hasn't worked.


----------



## onlyoneash

dina444444 said:


> It's had the option to click get fastpass for a few weeks but it hasn't worked.


Try clicking on it now, I am not in the parks, so I can't test it for sure, but it actually took me to the fastpass screen instead of just an error message or not doing anything at all.


----------



## Sun_soakin

onlyoneash said:


> Try clicking on it now, I am not in the parks, so I can't test it for sure, but it actually took me to the fastpass screen instead of just an error message or not doing anything at all.


I tried it the day before yesterday and it wouldn't let me book all the way through


----------



## onlyoneash

Sun_soakin said:


> I tried it the day before yesterday and it wouldn't let me book all the way through


Ah dang! Spoke too soon I guess. I had always gotten an "error" warning, so when it went through to the confirmation page, I figured something had changed and they were letting you get a maxpass for it. Guess it gets stuck on the confirmation page now.


----------



## CallieMar

Any more reviews from AP holders who added Max Pass? We are thinking about reactivating next month - we're not local but get plenty of use out of it. DH can't do the FP rides anymore so it would just be for me. He tends to get a later start on the day than I do, which works out for us since I can go to rope drop and do the big rides, then meet up and spend the rest of the day together. I'm thinking this could also be helpful for those times he wants to take a break while I use a later FP (or decide that I want to cancel/move it). We tend to go off-season if it matters but that has gotten busier as well (I wish we had the time to go this summer as I've heard from many friends about the lower wait times).


----------



## Curlyxz

onlyoneash said:


> Ah dang! Spoke too soon I guess. I had always gotten an "error" warning, so when it went through to the confirmation page, I figured something had changed and they were letting you get a maxpass for it. Guess it gets stuck on the confirmation page now.



Disney has said that MP is only for attractions at the moment so any attempts at getting entertainment passes will be fruitless.



CallieMar said:


> Any more reviews from AP holders who added Max Pass? We are thinking about reactivating next month - we're not local but get plenty of use out of it. DH can't do the FP rides anymore so it would just be for me. He tends to get a later start on the day than I do, which works out for us since I can go to rope drop and do the big rides, then meet up and spend the rest of the day together. I'm thinking this could also be helpful for those times he wants to take a break while I use a later FP (or decide that I want to cancel/move it). We tend to go off-season if it matters but that has gotten busier as well (I wish we had the time to go this summer as I've heard from many friends about the lower wait times).



I have only used it a handful of times so far, and it definitely helps in regards to getting passes for rides I otherwise wouldn't have been able to get. It also comes in handy in case you arrive at the park later in the day.


----------



## cubed

We were in the parks Monday and Tuesday and was very glad we bought MaxPass. Thanks to the tips from this thread, I made sure to schedule the next FP as soon as we scanned in a ride. We were able to hold more than one FP at a time based on later return times. Somehow, our tickets were automatically named in the app after we went through the turnstiles the first day. I did not manually add them in, so maybe the CM who scanned us in that morning was just nice and did it for us. We have Verizon and the only place we had issues with service was in the standby line at GOTG. Adding photos was also easy! Since we are WDW vets, we did miss the magicband ease. Cannot wait to come back when both kids can ride all of the rides (we have a 2yo who couldn't ride some of the cooler stuff).


----------



## mre200200

dina444444 said:


> It means someone canceled a FP.


I was trying last Sunday but couldn't figure it out. How do you cancel a fastpass?


----------



## Kender

Did I miss a post or did they do a change to the system again? My understanding was when a FP turned into a multiple experiences pass, it didn't include the big rides like SM, GotG, and RSR unless the pass was originally for those.

Can't speak to the latter two, but my Indy FP that turned multiple experiences is good for SM. I'm glad I checked as I was about to use it on Splash.



mre200200 said:


> I was trying last Sunday but couldn't figure it out. How do you cancel a fastpass?



Tap on the pass in the app to open up details for it and then tap cancel.


----------



## Sandan77

I am about to buy a 1 day hopper for my husband and 2 4 day hoppers for my kids on his app , and will purchase the max pass at the same time ( my ticket will be on my app as I'm coming a few days later ) anyway ..... this is usually my department so i need to relay instructions to him - can he only start booking FP once their tickets are scanned ? 
Also since the girls tix are being purchased via his app how can I access their MP and PP - can I just scan their tickets ?


----------



## onlyoneash

Has anyone figured out how to add names to their tickets after they have already been scanned into the app?

 I heard a few people on here say they could add names during the process of scanning their tickets in, but I was hoping there was a way to "edit" those numbers into names afterwards, but haven't found a way?


----------



## DizneeRailFan62

So after reading 75 pages I need to clarify a point or two...All FP, whether kiosk based or MP, are linked to specific tickets?  Unlike the former kiosk paper FP's that were generic.  If so, then my wife is going to be disappointed, as she would use my FP's to go twice on her favorites, since I can't ride some of the more aggressive attractions, like RSR and GOTG.  I haven't seen a way around this to transfer my MP to her once she used hers.

We are one park a day people, so we usually can get to everything we want to on a 3 day ticket.  I would need to purchase MP each day for both tickets prior to park entry, right?

Thanks for helping me get a grip on this new system.  We went to WDW a last year and experienced Magicband, which was a nice experience and convenient...but they had better Wi-Fi.  I had hoped DLR would step up and max out their Wi-Fi throughout the resort...even if they limited access to ticket/passholders.


----------



## HydroGuy

DizneeRailFan62 said:


> So after reading 75 pages I need to clarify a point or two...All FP, whether kiosk based or MP, are linked to specific tickets?  Unlike the former kiosk paper FP's that were generic.  If so, then my wife is going to be disappointed, as she would use my FP's to go twice on her favorites, since I can't ride some of the more aggressive attractions, like RSR and GOTG.  I haven't seen a way around this to transfer my MP to her once she used hers.
> 
> We are one park a day people, so we usually can get to everything we want to on a 3 day ticket.  I would need to purchase MP each day for both tickets prior to park entry, right?
> 
> Thanks for helping me get a grip on this new system.  We went to WDW a last year and experienced Magicband, which was a nice experience and convenient...but they had better Wi-Fi.  I had hoped DLR would step up and max out their Wi-Fi throughout the resort...even if they limited access to ticket/passholders.


Make a photocopy of your entrance ticket or AP that has the bar code/QR code and she can use that for your FPs (from what I have heard).


----------



## az4boys

DizneeRailFan62 said:


> So after reading 75 pages I need to clarify a point or two...All FP, whether kiosk based or MP, are linked to specific tickets?  Unlike the former kiosk paper FP's that were generic.  If so, then my wife is going to be disappointed, as she would use my FP's to go twice on her favorites, since I can't ride some of the more aggressive attractions, like RSR and GOTG.  I haven't seen a way around this to transfer my MP to her once she used hers.
> 
> We are one park a day people, so we usually can get to everything we want to on a 3 day ticket.  I would need to purchase MP each day for both tickets prior to park entry, right?
> 
> Thanks for helping me get a grip on this new system.  We went to WDW a last year and experienced Magicband, which was a nice experience and convenient...but they had better Wi-Fi.  I had hoped DLR would step up and max out their Wi-Fi throughout the resort...even if they limited access to ticket/passholders.



If making a photo copy isn't very feasible, especially on the first day, then I think she could take a clear picture of your ticket bar code on her phone and scan the picture. Or she could just take your ticket through the line if you weren't needing it. Or, if you are using the app (with or without MP), she could scan her ticket from the app the first time, then scan your ticket from the app the second time. The timing would be tricky because she would have to ride twice withing the hour FP window. So, while you technically can't transfer the FP to her, there are lots of ways she can use it.


----------



## smartlabelprint

cubed said:


> We were in the parks Monday and Tuesday and was very glad we bought MaxPass. Thanks to the tips from this thread, I made sure to schedule the next FP as soon as we scanned in a ride. We were able to hold more than one FP at a time based on later return times. Somehow, our tickets were automatically named in the app after we went through the turnstiles the first day. I did not manually add them in, so maybe the CM who scanned us in that morning was just nice and did it for us. We have Verizon and the only place we had issues with service was in the standby line at GOTG. Adding photos was also easy! Since we are WDW vets, we did miss the magicband ease. Cannot wait to come back when both kids can ride all of the rides (we have a 2yo who couldn't ride some of the cooler stuff).


Did you use rider switch? If so, what was your experience.


----------



## smartlabelprint

DizneeRailFan62 said:


> So after reading 75 pages I need to clarify a point or two...All FP, whether kiosk based or MP, are linked to specific tickets?  Unlike the former kiosk paper FP's that were generic.  If so, then my wife is going to be disappointed, as she would use my FP's to go twice on her favorites, since I can't ride some of the more aggressive attractions, like RSR and GOTG.  I haven't seen a way around this to transfer my MP to her once she used hers.
> 
> We are one park a day people, so we usually can get to everything we want to on a 3 day ticket.  I would need to purchase MP each day for both tickets prior to park entry, right?
> 
> Thanks for helping me get a grip on this new system.  We went to WDW a last year and experienced Magicband, which was a nice experience and convenient...but they had better Wi-Fi.  I had hoped DLR would step up and max out their Wi-Fi throughout the resort...even if they limited access to ticket/passholders.


I've read either in this thread or a different one that they arent matching the ticketholder with the fp used. She should be able to use your fp. Scan both into her app and your app.


----------



## minnieralyks

Just read the last few pages. You guys are so smart! We are totally going to make a lanyard with our photocopied tickets! Fantastic idea!


----------



## 98Navi

It has been mentioned a couple of times in this thread that up to three tickets can be scanned into one Max Pass account. Is that correct?  So a party of two or three really only needs to pay $10 and can share the account for the day?


----------



## jrjankowski8

98Navi said:


> It has been mentioned a couple of times in this thread that up to three tickets can be scanned into one Max Pass account. Is that correct?  So a party of two or three really only needs to pay $10 and can share the account for the day?



To use MaxPass as FastPass, each person needs MaxPass attached to their ticket to use it (all can still use FP for free if you want).

To use PhotoPass, only one person needs MaxPass and you share all the photos with the other accounts.

And if you're using it for FastPass and all people are paying for it, you can link all the tickets to one DL account and manage them there, together, so that all FPs are selected at the exact same time.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

98Navi said:


> It has been mentioned a couple of times in this thread that up to three tickets can be scanned into one Max Pass account. Is that correct?  So a party of two or three really only needs to pay $10 and can share the account for the day?



No. Each person needs to purchase MaxPass if they want the fastpass portion of it. 

What people are discussing is then being able to scan all those tickets into one account/app so that FP can be booked together and/or only buying for the photopass benefit alone, since currently the per day cost of MaxPass is less than the per day cost of Photopass alone.


----------



## 98Navi

X


jrjankowski8 said:


> To use MaxPass as FastPass, each person needs MaxPass attached to their ticket to use it (all can still use FP for free if you want).
> 
> To use PhotoPass, only one person needs MaxPass and you share all the photos with the other accounts.
> 
> And if you're using it for FastPass and all people are paying for it, you can link all the tickets to one DL account and manage them there, together, so that all FPs are selected at the exact same time.





DisneyJamieCA said:


> No. Each person needs to purchase MaxPass if they want the fastpass portion of it.
> 
> What people are discussing is then being able to scan all those tickets into one account/app so that FP can be booked together and/or only buying for the photopass benefit alone, since currently the per day cost of MaxPass is less than the per day cost of Photopass alone.



Thank you both for clarifying


----------



## Davin_Felth

I used the MaxPass for my family of 5 Thursday through Sunday this past weekend.  It was totally worth it!  We did more fastpass rides than normal, and I loved the conveniance of being able to grab a new one super quick while in lines.  We always get Photopass, so that helped as well.  

We did the lanyards with photocopies of the tickets so I didn't have to worry about the kids losing their real ones.  When we park hopped on our first day, the kids ran off ahead to the CA entrance and were scanning the copies to get into the park.  When the Cast Member saw I was holding the real tickets and asked about it, I was warned that we weren't allowed to copy our tickets.  So, we started turning our lanyards around when we were entering the park and making sure I went first so the kids would have their real tickets in hand to get scanned.


----------



## DaveNinja

We (family of 5) added maxpass to our APs last week and it was great. Being able to get the FPs from your phone is a real time saver and easy to do. It was also really nice to be able to download/share the photopass photos from the app.


----------



## cubed

smartlabelprint said:


> Did you use rider switch? If so, what was your experience.



Yes we did and it was very easy and convenient! I read somewhere on this board that the return time for rider switch passes were too soon or much later in the day and inconvenient. We found that the CMs typically gave us 25 mins to get through the ride the first time so we could switch and my DH could go right after with my DS. We tend not to go back to the same ride later in the day, so having an immediate return FP via rider switch was good for us. That might not work out well for others though.


----------



## BriannaRuth

We used MaxPass last week and overall, it was great.  However, we did have a couple of glitches.

Before we entered the park the first day, I pre-loaded all 4 of our tickets onto all 4 phones and linked them.  I assigned each ticket to a specific person and put that person's name on the digital ticket and on the paper "tickets" that I printed from my printer.  When I handed the CM at the turnstile the paper tickets, she scanned them in and took the photos without matching up the name on the ticket to the correct guest.  I noticed this as soon as she asked us to sign our tickets, but she assured me it wouldn't matter as long as we all had adult tickets, which we did.  So the names on the app didn't match the names on the tickets.  I told her we wouldn't always be together and were getting MaxPass, but she said it was fine.  I even stopped by City Hall and asked if it would cause a problem ... they also told me it wouldn't, explaining that the only time they look at the pictures is when you enter either park.  They said we just needed to be sure we all had all the tickets on all of our phones or that we had the physical tickets with the correct name printed on it when we entered either park.  Everyone agreed they never looked at the photos when redeeming FPs so it shouldn't matter.

The way we used MaxPass was that I got everyone's FPs from my phone.  Then if we were together, I also redeemed all of them from my phone at once.  But when we split up, everyone redeemed their own.

Well, everything went just fine until we had FPs for Space that turned into "any attraction" tickets when Space went down during our return time.  DD17 and DH were together and used their "any attraction" tickets early.  Then I pulled 2 Matterhorn FP from my phone for them to use while DD14 and I went to use our "anytime" FPs on Indy.  When DD17 and DH got to Matterhorn, DD17 used her physical ticket for her FP instead of using the digital.  But since her physical ticket was actually linked to my name on the app, she ended up using my "anytime" FP without knowing it since her physical ticket did not have a Matterhorn FP so the system automatically used the "anytime."  (Had she used her phone, the Matterhorn FP would have come up.)  When I tried to redeem our two remaining "anytime" FPs at Indy, only one was there!  The CM told me I didn't have an "anytime" FP but I did have a Matterhorn FP.     Luckily she let me on, but it most definitely DID cause a problem not to have the names right on the app.

The other glitch was that for some reason, DD17 was unable to book FPs from her phone when we weren't together even though she had all 4 tickets on her phone and we all had MPs.  She even took her phone to Guest Services and they tried without success.  They told her they weren't sure why it wasn't working.  She was able to text me to ask me to do it, and I booked them with no problem. 

So the main moral of this story is -- don't let them mix up the names on your tickets, if you get MaxPass it DOES matter!!


----------



## starshine514

I need some advice on how many MP to purchase. We will be redeeming our Deluxe AP cards next month. There will be a total of 5 of us going (with my eldest daughter going the next trip and purchasing an AP for her then). I am definitely planning on purchasing at least one MP (for the PP benefit alone - my 3-yr-old is going to get her first taste of the 40" rides this year!). The other group members are DD10, DD3, my dad and my mom. My daughters will probably ride everything they are tall enough for (except maybe GOTG and SM for DD3), my dad will ride most things as well. My mom's only FP rides will be TSMM and Soarin'. So, my first question is - how many should I purchase? I'm really leaning towards buying them for everyone and using them for more than just PP. Should I buy one for my mom, or would that just be a waste?

My second question is - how to purchase them? I already have AP cards (purchased from the Disney Store) and was hoping to be able to go straight to the gate our first morning. Can I buy the AP MP in the app, over the phone, or do I have to do it at the ticket booth?


----------



## PirateRedhead

We're planning to park hop after a midday hotel break, and I plan to pull evening FPs using MaxPass while we are relaxing. I have two questions. First, it sounds like you can pull an FP using MaxPass every 90 minutes and hold multiple FPs (as long as they are for different attractions). Do I have that right? Second, for those who have pulled FPs later in the day, what kinds of evening return times are you seeing when you use MaxPass in the afternoon?


----------



## tesslor

PirateRedhead said:


> We're planning to park hop after a midday hotel break, and I plan to pull evening FPs using MaxPass while we are relaxing. I have two questions. First, it sounds like you can pull an FP using MaxPass every 90 minutes and hold multiple FPs (as long as they are for different attractions). Do I have that right? Second, for those who have pulled FPs later in the day, what kinds of evening return times are you seeing when you use MaxPass in the afternoon?



We did this last week.  Left the parks around 1:00 and came back around 5:30.  I was able to book tons of fast passes from the hotel room.  I just started booking them as I was walking out of the park and booked 1 every time it said I could.  I can't verify that it was 90 minutes because I just looked at the app for when I could book the next.  I can tell you that one day I had 5 fastpasses booked for when we returned.  I started booking them before we left the park though and continued thru dinner when we returned. 
You couldn't hold more than 1 FP for the same attraction.  I was grabbing the more popular rides, guardians, radiator racers, soarin earlier in the break as they were generally close to 5:00 early in our break. Indy, buzz, toy story lasted much later.  Radiator Racers seemed to go the fastest.
We had several rides breakdown during our stay, especially rides in the Magic Kingdom so we were able to use several any attraction FPs that we generally saved for later in the day.  Also to note, the cast members say these passes don't work on Space Mountain, but we used several of them there.   If you click on the multiple attractions pass and Space Mountain is listed you are able to use it there even if they tell you otherwise.  It was always listed on ours.  That's where most of them were used.


----------



## Tigger Trainer

onlyoneash said:


> Has anyone figured out how to add names to their tickets after they have already been scanned into the app?
> 
> I heard a few people on here say they could add names during the process of scanning their tickets in, but I was hoping there was a way to "edit" those numbers into names afterwards, but haven't found a way?



The best thing to do is not add any tickets to the app prior to entering the park for the first time. The names can be changed by calling the Disneyland Guest Services line and speaking to IT. It was able to change any of the names for me. It was easy, but did take about 5-10 minutes to get to the right person.


----------



## smartlabelprint

starshine514 said:


> I need some advice on how many MP to purchase. We will be redeeming our Deluxe AP cards next month. There will be a total of 5 of us going (with my eldest daughter going the next trip and purchasing an AP for her then). I am definitely planning on purchasing at least one MP (for the PP benefit alone - my 3-yr-old is going to get her first taste of the 40" rides this year!). The other group members are DD10, DD3, my dad and my mom. My daughters will probably ride everything they are tall enough for (except maybe GOTG and SM for DD3), my dad will ride most things as well. My mom's only FP rides will be TSMM and Soarin'. So, my first question is - how many should I purchase? I'm really leaning towards buying them for everyone and using them for more than just PP. Should I buy one for my mom, or would that just be a waste?
> 
> My second question is - how to purchase them? I already have AP cards (purchased from the Disney Store) and was hoping to be able to go straight to the gate our first morning. Can I buy the AP MP in the app, over the phone, or do I have to do it at the ticket booth?


You have to buy them at the ticket booth for annual pass. 

Can you just buy a $10 for one day for your mom?


----------



## tesslor

starshine514 said:


> I need some advice on how many MP to purchase. We will be redeeming our Deluxe AP cards next month. There will be a total of 5 of us going (with my eldest daughter going the next trip and purchasing an AP for her then). I am definitely planning on purchasing at least one MP (for the PP benefit alone - my 3-yr-old is going to get her first taste of the 40" rides this year!). The other group members are DD10, DD3, my dad and my mom. My daughters will probably ride everything they are tall enough for (except maybe GOTG and SM for DD3), my dad will ride most things as well. My mom's only FP rides will be TSMM and Soarin'. So, my first question is - how many should I purchase? I'm really leaning towards buying them for everyone and using them for more than just PP. Should I buy one for my mom, or would that just be a waste?
> 
> My second question is - how to purchase them? I already have AP cards (purchased from the Disney Store) and was hoping to be able to go straight to the gate our first morning. Can I buy the AP MP in the app, over the phone, or do I have to do it at the ticket booth?



If you do end up buying one for your mom one of your daughters could go twice on the rides your mom doesn't want to go on.  IE: everyone goes on Splash except you and your mom, after they are done you go thru the FP que with your fast pass and DD10 goes again using your moms while everyone else waits.


----------



## PirateRedhead

tesslor said:


> If you click on the multiple attractions pass and Space Mountain is listed you are able to use it there even if they tell you otherwise.  It was always listed on ours.  That's where most of them were used.



Thank you! This is so helpful, and also exactly what I was hoping to hear.


----------



## jrjankowski8

Tigger Trainer said:


> The best thing to do is not add any tickets to the app prior to entering the park for the first time. The names can be changed by calling the Disneyland Guest Services line and speaking to IT. It was able to change any of the names for me. It was easy, but did take about 5-10 minutes to get to the right person.



Is this confirmed?  We just got out tickets in the mail today and I was going to add them to the app to save myself the trouble from doing it at 7am on our first day of the trip and having some weird issue occur or something.  If I can't make edits once the tickets are added to the app, perhaps I'll wait.  We have to add MaxPass when we arrive anyway.


----------



## Elima2015

jrjankowski8 said:


> Is this confirmed?  We just got out tickets in the mail today and I was going to add them to the app to save myself the trouble from doing it at 7am on our first day of the trip and having some weird issue occur or something.  If I can't make edits once the tickets are added to the app, perhaps I'll wait.  We have to add MaxPass when we arrive anyway.



Here is what I did and it worked - though of course it isn't a guarantee that every CM would handle the same way: as I scanned each ticket into the app a few weeks before our trip, I assigned a name and immediately wrote the person's name on the ticket. When we got to the turnstiles I attempted to use the app and after the CM scanned the first barcode he asked for the paper tickets. I handed him one at a time and said, "this ticket is for me", "this ticket is for this child" etc and he scanned the ticket and took the picture of the person I specified.


----------



## onlyoneash

Tigger Trainer said:


> The best thing to do is not add any tickets to the app prior to entering the park for the first time. The names can be changed by calling the Disneyland Guest Services line and speaking to IT. It was able to change any of the names for me. It was easy, but did take about 5-10 minutes to get to the right person.



I guess we will all be assigned 4 digit numbers then haha! 
"Hey, #6734 get over here!"


----------



## starshine514

tesslor said:


> If you do end up buying one for your mom one of your daughters could go twice on the rides your mom doesn't want to go on.  IE: everyone goes on Splash except you and your mom, after they are done you go thru the FP que with your fast pass and DD10 goes again using your moms while everyone else waits.


That's true. My mom loves TSMM, so making a FP reservation for the evening from the room in the afternoon sounds pretty appealing. It should pay for itself over the course of the year. It's just so difficult to plunk down another $500 or so (that almost pays for another trip). 

It's funny, you even picked the right daughter that loves Splash!


----------



## CateinPhoenix

starshine514 said:


> That's true. My mom loves TSMM, so making a FP reservation for the evening from the room in the afternoon sounds pretty appealing. It should pay for itself over the course of the year. It's just so difficult to plunk down another $500 or so (that almost pays for another trip).
> 
> It's funny, you even picked the right daughter that loves Splash!



Why don't you just buy the MP for the 5 days you will be there and evaluate how often you are able to use it for your mom, instead of purchasing the entire year?


----------



## iheartcoasters

HI! I just got back from an impromptu trip to DL  Just my son and I on Sat/Sun Aug 19/20 . I decided to get the maxpass to try it out before our big trip. At first I didn't like it and really wished to have Magic Bands. In part, I still wish they'd just do that. I always had to grab my phone to scan and then I'd forget and put it away only to have to retrieve it and scan again for some rides. The wifi was nonexistent for me during both days and I was glad we brought two extra chargers. I have an iphone and I don't think a full charge would last all day. We were also playing pokemon so needed the two.  I did learn to love the convenience. For our California Adventure day, we were at the very front of the line to get in for Early Magic Hour and our tickets were scanned early. I was able to log in right away and get a pass for Guardians right at 8am. We also loved having our pass scanned for Toy Story and then signing in and getting another pass for 10 minutes later! The photopass worked great too. They photographer gives you a card and they scan that, and you scan the card into the app. If you are doing rides, take pics of the ride photo number, don't try to type it into the app like I did, the pic will change fast LOL  

We had Haunted Mansion go down during our stay and we had a pass for it. We received a pass to use at another ride. 
I also had a tough time finding my pass in the app. I'm sure most people can navigate the app but it took me a bit. They are hiding out in the "my plans" section under "see all my plans" . It took me forever to find it. Also, do better than me and verify/confirm your pass after you make the reservation. I forgot a couple of times. And didn't have an actual pass for a couple rides and had to redo.  oops!

I think its really worth the cost, especially if you don't visit often. DL has so many rides and especially on weekends can be so busy.


----------



## wilsonarts

When you are redeeming your fastpass to go on a ride, do you scan the app once for your whole party or do you have to scan each ticket on the app individually?


----------



## smartlabelprint

wilsonarts said:


> When you are redeeming your fastpass to go on a ride, do you scan the app once for your whole party or do you have to scan each ticket on the app individually?


Individually


----------



## PHXscuba

Just back from 2 days in the parks with DH and using MaxPass. Loved the convenience, hope they don't raise the price. I saw many, many people booking through their phones while waiting in lines. We had lanyards from a Universal trip last spring and put our hotel key card (for EMH), Fantasmic/WoC paper FP, and our AP/ticket (bar code side out) in them. It was easy for each of us to scan at the rides. I loved getting another FP from wherever we were. When I got the confirmation page for each MP booked, I would take a screenshot of that page so I knew what time I could get the next one.

We got several MPs for the evening sitting by the GCH pool. It was nice -- wherever we were -- to time them around dinner or entertainment, or to ride RSR after dark, etc.

The only glitch we had was when our GRR MaxPass disappeared somehow -- we had just gotten off of Soarin and it still showed our Soarin MP but no GRR MP. We explained the situation to the CM at GRR and I showed her the screenshot and the Soarin MP still on there. She gave us a "multiple experience" MP that was supposed to be used for GRR but instead the GRR scanners wiped out my "all-week anything MP" I got for booking the AP rate at the Grand Californian, leaving me with an "anything today in DCA MaxPass". *Moral of the story* -- for oddball ones like a "recovery FP" or "anything FP" I'd scan that specific MaxPass straight from the individual MaxPass reservation in the phone app to be sure the right one gets used.

Other thing I noticed was that quite a few rides had only the first touchpoint and no second one or the second one covered up. Not sure if they are still phasing it in as they take rides down for renovation to get them into some merge points (there are some tough, narrow locations to add a second touchpoint scanner). So keep your ticket/phone out until after you merge with standby but be aware you may not need it.

PHXscuba


----------



## disneyfanforlife68

I'm sorry I am going to be that poster that doesn't read all 77 pages looking for the answer. 

We will be having breakfast, character dining at paradise pier,  do they have photo pass photographers and if so did I mess up by purchasing tickets before I knew the only way to get photopass for one day was max pass.  It says max pass can not be added to the ticket till we are in the park.  Is the resort considered in the park or are we out of luck for getting photopass pictures at the breakfast?

Thank you


----------



## sashasmommy

Hopefully someone else can answer your real question, and can correct me if I'm wrong on my semi-related comment:
When we went to that breakfast last year, there was a PhotoPass photographer there, and they gave us the little card that you link to your PhotoPass account.  However, she said that they were giving out the cards because the photo printer wasn't working, which led me to believe that if the printer had been working, we would have received a print with no PhotoPass.  Hopefully someone knows the real deal on this.
Also, can you go to the ticket booth in the esplanade on day of arrival and add Max Pass there?  Not sure how close your hotel is, but that might be an option.  I don't KNOW if you can do that, I'm hoping someone can tell us.

ETA: Found this, it's a couple years old.  Looks like you get the prints, but there's a number on the back that you can enter into PhotoPass.  I don't see why you can't get the print with the number, or get the PhotoPass card, then buy MaxPass when you get in the park, and then enter the number into your PhotoPass. (Unless you are not going to the park at all that day?)

https://www.disboards.com/threads/m...ast-pph-photos-w-mickey-on-photopass.3444985/




disneyfanforlife68 said:


> I'm sorry I am going to be that poster that doesn't read all 77 pages looking for the answer.
> 
> We will be having breakfast, character dining at paradise pier,  do they have photo pass photographers and if so did I mess up by purchasing tickets before I knew the only way to get photopass for one day was max pass.  It says max pass can not be added to the ticket till we are in the park.  Is the resort considered in the park or are we out of luck for getting photopass pictures at the breakfast?
> 
> Thank you


----------



## Tinkerbell19672

Can someone please clarify something for me? I'm confused. I scanned our tix into the app and our first day in the parks is this Saturday.  I haven't assigned our names, don't even know how to do that, but is it a bad thing I already scanned them prior to entry? Will it mess us up somehow? We're a family of 3 and most of the time we get fastpasses together but once in a while I'll opt out of a ride and I won't get a fastpass.  Do we assign our names thru the app after we enter or will it be done automatically?  TIA!


----------



## Jenis

disneyfanforlife68 said:


> I'm sorry I am going to be that poster that doesn't read all 77 pages looking for the answer.
> 
> We will be having breakfast, character dining at paradise pier,  do they have photo pass photographers and if so did I mess up by purchasing tickets before I knew the only way to get photopass for one day was max pass.  It says max pass can not be added to the ticket till we are in the park.  Is the resort considered in the park or are we out of luck for getting photopass pictures at the breakfast?
> 
> Thank you



My understanding, from research not experience, they will not give you the code to claim the pictures at the restaurant if you do not have an active photopass. But, after you purchase maxpass you can go to the photopass store and they can/will pull them up and add them to your account.


----------



## disneyfanforlife68

Jenis said:


> My understanding, from research not experience, they will not give you the code to claim the pictures at the restaurant if you do not have an active photopass. But, after you purchase maxpass you can go to the photopass store and they can/will pull them up and add them to your account.


Thank you very much.


----------



## Elima2015

Tinkerbell19672 said:


> Can someone please clarify something for me? I'm confused. I scanned our tix into the app and our first day in the parks is this Saturday.  I haven't assigned our names, don't even know how to do that, but is it a bad thing I already scanned them prior to entry? Will it mess us up somehow? We're a family of 3 and most of the time we get fastpasses together but once in a while I'll opt out of a ride and I won't get a fastpass.  Do we assign our names thru the app after we enter or will it be done automatically?  TIA!



It is just fine to add the tickets to the app ahead of time. Saves you one step in the park. If you wanted names assigned to them in the app, I'm pretty sure you needed to do that as you scanned them in - I wasn't able to find a way to edit the names once I left the area to add them. As far as I know, it won't automatically add your names after you enter the park. I don't think Disney stores your name at all - just your photo.  At this point, you might have to remember that you are "7936"  Selecting FP for only select members of your party is super easy. And just make sure they have their own ticket or a photocopy of their ticket to scan at the ride and you don't need to send your phone with them.


----------



## Tinkerbell19672

Elima2015 said:


> It is just fine to add the tickets to the app ahead of time. Saves you one step in the park. If you wanted names assigned to them in the app, I'm pretty sure you needed to do that as you scanned them in - I wasn't able to find a way to edit the names once I left the area to add them. As far as I know, it won't automatically add your names after you enter the park. I don't think Disney stores your name at all - just your photo.  At this point, you might have to remember that you are "7936"  Selecting FP for only select members of your party is super easy. And just make sure they have their own ticket or a photocopy of their ticket to scan at the ride and you don't need to send your phone with them.



Thanks so much, that all makes sense now


----------



## Nicmitt

Visiting early October (only DH & I) and will be purchasing tickets online soon.  It gives me the option to add MaxPass to my tickets but people keep mentioning waiting to purchase in the park. Should I add them now or do I need to wait?

Thanks!


----------



## jrjankowski8

Just got our tickets uploaded into app and bought them before Max Pass was introduced, so will have to buy max pass once we scan into parks. 

That being said, our phones are known to die quickly. We're bringing 4 different battery chargers to be safe. A good one and the cheapies. 

My question is, once we book the MaxPass for a ride on our phone, can we just scan into the ride with our park ticket? Or do we also need to use our phone to scan. The less I can use my phone, the better. Thanks!


----------



## twitch

jrjankowski8 said:


> Just got our tickets uploaded into app and bought them before Max Pass was introduced, so will have to buy max pass once we scan into parks.
> 
> That being said, our phones are known to die quickly. We're bringing 4 different battery chargers to be safe. A good one and the cheapies.
> 
> My question is, once we book the MaxPass for a ride on our phone, can we just scan into the ride with our park ticket? Or do we also need to use our phone to scan. The less I can use my phone, the better. Thanks!



You can just use your park ticket to scan into the ride.

In regards to phone chargers -- you may wish to consider a "FuelRod." These are available at many malls & airports, and also at Disney. A FuelRod has a startup cost of $20-30 (depending on where you buy it). It can be recharged... but the real benefit is that it can be swapped for free at any FuelRod kiosk... for a freshly charged FuelRod.  I carry one with me, and top up my phone during mealtime. If needed, I know that I can go swap it out for a fresh one.


----------



## twitch

There's another benefit to MaxPass that I didn't realize until this week: your FP automatically converts to a Multi-Experience pass if the ride goes down during your window. This is true even if you don't realize that the ride went down. It's true even if you didn't make it over to the ride during your return window. It's true even if you decided that you might not ride that ride afterall... as long as you didn't return the FP... if the ride went down, then the conversion is automatic and you can see it in your "My Plans" section of the app.

On Thursday, this allowed us to revise our plan slightly... we were on California Screamin, prepared to head over to RSR to use our FP during the last 20 minutes of the window. But as we were standing in line for Screamin, I saw that our FP had converted... and sure enough, RSR had gone down (probably for only 10-15 minutes). Instead of rushing over there to get in our window, we went to eat instead, knowing that we could return later.

Maybe not a major perk... but under the old system, we might not have known that the ride had been down.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

twitch said:


> There's another benefit to MaxPass that I didn't realize until this week: your FP automatically converts to a Multi-Experience pass if the ride goes down during your window. This is true even if you don't realize that the ride went down. It's true even if you didn't make it over to the ride during your return window. It's true even if you decided that you might not ride that ride afterall... as long as you didn't return the FP... if the ride went down, then the conversion is automatic and you can see it in your "My Plans" section of the app.
> 
> On Thursday, this allowed us to revise our plan slightly... we were on California Screamin, prepared to head over to RSR to use our FP during the last 20 minutes of the window. But as we were standing in line for Screamin, I saw that our FP had converted... and sure enough, RSR had gone down (probably for only 10-15 minutes). Instead of rushing over there to get in our window, we went to eat instead, knowing that we could return later.
> 
> Maybe not a major perk... but under the old system, we might not have known that the ride had been down.


This happened for us with a regular FP for Space Mountain a few weeks ago.  I don't have Maxpass, but regular FPs show up on the app, too, and I could see it there.  They have changed so much so quickly lately that I don't want to say for sure that this is *always* true for regular FP, but it was for us on that occasion.


----------



## twitch

Skyegirl1999 said:


> This happened for us with a regular FP for Space Mountain a few weeks ago.  I don't have Maxpass, but regular FPs show up on the app, too, and I could see it there.  They have changed so much so quickly lately that I don't want to say for sure that this is *always* true for regular FP, but it was for us on that occasion.



Thanks! I didn't realize FPs show up in the app if you hadn't bought MP. I guess that's just a universal perk of digital FP.

You're right about so many changes it's hard to keep up with the changes.


----------



## Astylla

We are here today 8/26 and just purchased new signature plus passes and absolutely in love with MaxPass. I do like the fact if a ride goes down you get the multiple experience pass auto loaded.

Being able to be in line redeeming a FP and then reserve our next pass or being in the hotel room here at Tropicana for a midday break and making a reservation GOTG FP for tonight is awesome.

It was a painless process for us and I can see how the cost could add up quickly for a family however it can definitely be useful for a day or too at minimum.


----------



## McKelly

I'll admit, I didn't read EVERY page of this thread, so sorry if this is a repeat, but here's my question.  The Disneyland website says this about Maxpass:

Guests are strongly advised to check the day’s FASTPASS ticket availability and other park details before purchasing the Disney MaxPass feature or using a park ticket with Disney MaxPass. Popular attraction FASTPASS tickets may not be available at the time of Disney MaxPass purchase or use as FASTPASS tickets are limited and availability is not guaranteed. Disney MaxPass is nonrefundable.

So, are they advising us NOT to purchase it until we get into the park?  If we get to the parks at opening - how could there be no availability?  Did anybody have a problem with this?  Purchase it, and then not be able to get any Fastpasses?  We will be traveling in July.


----------



## mom2rtk

McKelly said:


> I'll admit, I didn't read EVERY page of this thread, so sorry if this is a repeat, but here's my question.  The Disneyland website says this about Maxpass:
> 
> Guests are strongly advised to check the day’s FASTPASS ticket availability and other park details before purchasing the Disney MaxPass feature or using a park ticket with Disney MaxPass. Popular attraction FASTPASS tickets may not be available at the time of Disney MaxPass purchase or use as FASTPASS tickets are limited and availability is not guaranteed. Disney MaxPass is nonrefundable.
> 
> So, are they advising us NOT to purchase it until we get into the park?  If we get to the parks at opening - how could there be no availability?  Did anybody have a problem with this?  Purchase it, and then not be able to get any Fastpasses?  We will be traveling in July.


They don't want you to purchase it, find out FPs are gone for then good rides already, then complain.


----------



## McKelly

mom2rtk said:


> They don't want you to purchase it, find out FPs are gone for then good rides already, then complain.



I realize this.  But if you get there at opening, the rides couldn't possibly BE gone, could they?  Nobody gets to book BEFORE the day of, correct?  It's not like WDW.


----------



## mom2rtk

McKelly said:


> I realize this.  But if you get there at opening, the rides couldn't possibly BE gone, could they?  Nobody gets to book BEFORE the day of, correct?  It's not like WDW.


It think it's there as a disclaimer for the person who gets there later (after opening) and didn't know any better.

Thankfully FPs don't start being distributed until passes have been scanned for the day. (Very different from what happens at WDW).


----------



## McKelly

mom2rtk said:


> It think it's there as a disclaimer for the person who gets there later (after opening) and didn't know any better.
> 
> Thankfully FPs don't start being distributed until passes have been scanned for the day. (Very different from what happens at WDW).



Great, thanks.  Then I will add it to our tickets when I purchase them.  We are rope droppers so I am not worried.  I just wanted to double check I wasn't missing something.


----------



## mom2rtk

McKelly said:


> Great, thanks.  Then I will add it to our tickets when I purchase them.  We are rope droppers so I am not worried.  I just wanted to double check I wasn't missing something.


You'll be fine. 

And I think they really had to put the disclaimer in there (unless they wanted to be giving refunds right and left).


----------



## Elias1901

I just have a general FASTPASS question in general for anyone who is in the know... for Disneyland Park, right at opening, is there any particular attraction that a FASTPASS should be acquired for? Obviously probably for the big ones as it's always have been. But *which* ones specifically get long lines soon after park opening? Is it mostly Space Mountain and Star Tours? Matterhorn maybe?? I'm just wondering what I should have my first selection on MaxPass set up for when we enter the park (as we'd probably B-line for Space Mountain at opening anyway and do it walk-on with little to know wait as our first attraction).

Thoughts?? Oh. And I guess while we're at it, what about over at DCA? Have a feeling it's gonna be a toss up between Guardians and Racers, correct? If so, how should FASTPASSes be handled for those at opening time?

Thanks!


----------



## mom2rtk

Elias1901 said:


> I just have a general FASTPASS question in general for anyone who is in the know... for Disneyland Park, right at opening, is there any particular attraction that a FASTPASS should be acquired for? Obviously probably for the big ones as it's always have been. But *which* ones specifically get long lines soon after park opening? Is it mostly Space Mountain and Star Tours? Matterhorn maybe?? I'm just wondering what I should have my first selection on MaxPass set up for when we enter the park (as we'd probably B-line for Space Mountain at opening anyway and do it walk-on with little to know wait as our first attraction).
> 
> Thoughts?? Oh. And I guess while we're at it, what about over at DCA? Have a feeling it's gonna be a toss up between Guardians and Racers, correct? If so, how should FASTPASSes be handled for those at opening time?
> 
> Thanks!


Not sure what the prevailing wisdom is on this, but since return times are so quick early in the day, I would choose the big ride in the part of the park I plan to be in. MaxPass is about saving footsteps, so you don't want to be pulling things that have you racing around the park.  

But Indy is a good one to grab sometime early in the day as well.


----------



## HydroGuy

Elias1901 said:


> I just have a general FASTPASS question in general for anyone who is in the know... for Disneyland Park, right at opening, is there any particular attraction that a FASTPASS should be acquired for? Obviously probably for the big ones as it's always have been. But *which* ones specifically get long lines soon after park opening? Is it mostly Space Mountain and Star Tours? Matterhorn maybe?? I'm just wondering what I should have my first selection on MaxPass set up for when we enter the park (as we'd probably B-line for Space Mountain at opening anyway and do it walk-on with little to know wait as our first attraction).
> 
> Thoughts?? Oh. And I guess while we're at it, what about over at DCA? Have a feeling it's gonna be a toss up between Guardians and Racers, correct? If so, how should FASTPASSes be handled for those at opening time?
> 
> Thanks!


The most popular ones at DL park are Space Mtn, Star Tours, Indy and Splash (when it is a warm day). I usually shoot for Space Mtn.

However, Maxpass changes this. With legacy FP I usually did not take time to get a FP at park opening when opening is at 8AM. Maybe at 9 or 10AM, but I rarely go on days like that. Part of the reason is the hike you have to make get to Space Mtn or Splash Mtn. I have not gone with MP yet but with MP I would book as soon as I could.


----------



## ckmiles

My apologies if this has already been asked (I wnet back many pages and couldnt find the answer)

Is it possible to buy 1 day of max pass if you have a multi day ticket?  If I wait until Im in the park to buy it, is it possible to buy for just that day?

We are going on a Sunday - that will be very crowded- then the weekday (tuesday)  not so much- 

thanks!


----------



## Stefne

ckmiles said:


> My apologies if this has already been asked (I wnet back many pages and couldnt find the answer)
> 
> Is it possible to buy 1 day of max pass if you have a multi day ticket?  If I wait until Im in the park to buy it, is it possible to buy for just that day?
> 
> We are going on a Sunday - that will be very crowded- then the weekday (tuesday)  not so much-
> 
> thanks!



Yes you can purchase for just one day.


----------



## ckmiles

Stefne said:


> Yes you can purchase for just one day.



thank you!!!


----------



## twodogs

Elias1901 said:


> I just have a general FASTPASS question in general for anyone who is in the know... for Disneyland Park, right at opening, is there any particular attraction that a FASTPASS should be acquired for? Obviously probably for the big ones as it's always have been. But *which* ones specifically get long lines soon after park opening? Is it mostly Space Mountain and Star Tours? Matterhorn maybe?? I'm just wondering what I should have my first selection on MaxPass set up for when we enter the park (as we'd probably B-line for Space Mountain at opening anyway and do it walk-on with little to know wait as our first attraction).
> 
> Thoughts?? Oh. And I guess while we're at it, what about over at DCA? Have a feeling it's gonna be a toss up between Guardians and Racers, correct? If so, how should FASTPASSes be handled for those at opening time?
> 
> Thanks!


There were many days this May when SM was down for at least the first 30-45 minutes of park opening. We were very frustrated but what can you do?  This was before Max Pass started. So check the app as you are racing over to SM at rope drop, to make sure the ride is running!


----------



## BriannaRuth

twodogs said:


> There were many days this May when SM was down for at least the first 30-45 minutes of park opening. We were very frustrated but what can you do?  This was before Max Pass started. So check the app as you are racing over to SM at rope drop, to make sure the ride is running!



This is actually another advantage of MP.  Even though Space is down, you can pull a FP for it from wherever you are in the park.  If it continues to be down during any part of your FP window, it changes to an any attraction, any time FP. 

Yes, GotG and RSR are the big ones at DCA.  You should easily be able to get FPs for both if you arrive at opening.

At DL, Star Tours FPs remain long after Space and usually a couple hours after Indy.  We were able to pull Star Tours FPs in mid-August into the evening.


----------



## mom2rtk

BriannaRuth said:


> This is actually another advantage of MP.  Even though Space is down, you can pull a FP for it from wherever you are in the park.  If it continues to be down during any part of your FP window, it changes to an any attraction, any time FP.
> 
> Yes, GotG and RSR are the big ones at DCA.  You should easily be able to get FPs for both if you arrive at opening.
> 
> At DL, Star Tours FPs remain long after Space and usually a couple hours after Indy.  We were able to pull Star Tours FPs in mid-August into the evening.


I'm not a fan of them distributing FPs when rides are down now, but since they do, I'm more than happy to take advantage! I might just pull one for Splash hoping it turns into an "any attraction" FP!


----------



## az4boys

mom2rtk said:


> I'm not a fan of them distributing FPs when rides are down now, but since they do, I'm more than happy to take advantage! I might just pull one for Splash hoping it turns into an "any attraction" FP!


I was just thinking about this strategy. If a ride with a near immediate fast pass goes down, hurry and pull a FP because it will convert to an any attraction experience good all day.


----------



## onlyoneash

Can you redeem your maxpass a bit early, like 5 minutes? Or will it not scan in?


----------



## HydroGuy

onlyoneash said:


> Can you redeem your maxpass a bit early, like 5 minutes? Or will it not scan in?


Yes, 5 minutes early is always good. 15 minutes late is also commonly understood, but I would not want to test that myself especially with a valuable FP.


----------



## Elima2015

az4boys said:


> I was just thinking about this strategy. If a ride with a near immediate fast pass goes down, hurry and pull a FP because it will convert to an any attraction experience good all day.


This happened to us by bit of an accident and it was really handy! Our plan for rope drop one morning was BTMM, Pirates, Haunted, Splash, Jungle, BTMM again. Only every.single.one of those was not open at rope drop. After the first 30 minutes (8:30am) my BTMM FP converted to a multi experience, I pulled a FP for the still closed Haunted and after 10 minutes (8:40 am) it converted. Booked a Fast Pass for Star Tours that had a return window beginning at 9:00 am. So we had three FPs within the first hour of park opening. Eventually everything opened and by 10:15 we had ridden Pirates, Haunted, Splash Mountain standby x 2, had some Mickey Beignets, Star Tours w/ FP, Buzz w/ FP, BTMM stand by right when it opened, had a Soarin' FP for 10:20 start and we STILL had two multi experience FPs to use later at Disneyland.



onlyoneash said:


> Can you redeem your maxpass a bit early, like 5 minutes? Or will it not scan in?


I have heard that the Fast Passes work up to 5 minutes before the window and up to 10 minutes after the window.  We did not test it, so I can't validate from personal experience.  I would be especially nervous pushing the limit on the return window, but the early arrival would be easy to test.


----------



## az4boys

onlyoneash said:


> Can you redeem your maxpass a bit early, like 5 minutes? Or will it not scan in?


In July, before MP started, we consistently used our FP 5 minutes early. We usually waited until 4 min early just to make sure our timing wasn't off, but it worked great. I never tried going in late. We had an opportunity to test it once but we were all hungry and opted for lunch instead.


----------



## OhStuffandFluff

Stefne said:


> Yes you can purchase for just one day.


If you purchase MaxPass for one day, does the PP only last for that day as well? Or will it work for multiple days?


----------



## Elima2015

OhStuffandFluff said:


> If you purchase MaxPass for one day, does the PP only last for that day as well? Or will it work for multiple days?


PhotoPass acquired via the MaxPass purchase only last the day.


----------



## OhStuffandFluff

Elima2015 said:


> PhotoPass acquired via the MaxPass purchase only last the day.


Thank you!


----------



## OhStuffandFluff

We are planning to visit Disneyland parks for our first visit in middle to late July 2018.  We are a party of 5.  I want to purchase the photopass for the week, but am unsure if purchasing Maxpass will be worth it for the additional cost.  We will have 4 day park hopper tickets.  Do we need maxpass?  Could we still see and do everything we want to in 4 days without MP?  TIA!


----------



## DLRExpert

The window is 5 minutes before and 15 minutes after.

100% guarantee after talking to numerous Cast Members and doing it myself a few times.

After that 15 minutes of extra time the ring will turn blue and at that time it's up to the Cast Member who can view your info on their mobile devices.


----------



## Ryan120420

onlyoneash said:


> Can you redeem your maxpass a bit early, like 5 minutes? Or will it not scan in?




You can use a FastPass 5min prior and 15min after your return window.

If you use the Disneyland app, your electronic FastPass "ticket" will appear and ready for redemption 5mins prior to the scheduled return time.  Your electronic FastPass will remain ready for redemption for 15min after your return window, after which it will disappear from the app.


----------



## 22Tink

onlyoneash said:


> Can you redeem your maxpass a bit early, like 5 minutes? Or will it not scan in?


They will scan in 5 minutes early, but no earlier. We always seemed to be  early for our MP when we were there but couldn't scan in till 5 minutes before.


----------



## Geemo

OhStuffandFluff said:


> We are planning to visit Disneyland parks for our first visit in middle to late July 2018.  We are a party of 5.  I want to purchase the *photopass for the week*, but am unsure if purchasing Maxpass will be worth it for the additional cost.  We will have 4 day park hopper tickets.  *Do we need maxpass? * Could we still see and do everything we want to in 4 days without MP?  TIA!



PhotoPassPlus (PP+) for a week is $78.
MaxPass includes PhotoPass for $10/day.  So you only need it on one persons ticket each day.
Cost wise MP is best, it would be $40 for 4days. 

Remember you still can pull a regular FP's to speed things up while you're in the parks.
I feel MP might help on the busiest days, Fri-Sat and Sun's.
In late July you'll have long park hours and MP might not be necessary.


----------



## smartlabelprint

onlyoneash said:


> Can you redeem your maxpass a bit early, like 5 minutes? Or will it not scan in?


someone also posted upthread that they came 7 min early and it used  their any attraction fast pass. Yikes.


----------



## smartlabelprint

OhStuffandFluff said:


> We are planning to visit Disneyland parks for our first visit in middle to late July 2018.  We are a party of 5.  I want to purchase the photopass for the week, but am unsure if purchasing Maxpass will be worth it for the additional cost.  We will have 4 day park hopper tickets.  Do we need maxpass?  Could we still see and do everything we want to in 4 days without MP?  TIA!


Yes. You can see and do what you want using just paper fast passes. However, it depends on the makeup of your group. Ours includes impatient tots. I'm thinking we'll "need" MP.


----------



## OhStuffandFluff

smartlabelprint said:


> Yes. You can see and do what you want using just paper fast passes. However, it depends on the makeup of your group. Ours includes impatient tots. I'm thinking we'll "need" MP.


I appreciate the feedback on my post!  This is a good point.  Our group includes a 3 yr old, 12 yr old, and 13 yr old along with me and my husband.  We have been to WDW many times and LOVE FP+ so ideally would love to utilize MP, but wasn't sure if the cost was worth it or not.  This input helps give me more information in order to make a better decision.  It is good to hear that we could still use paper FP and have a successful trip. Thank you!


----------



## disland7

OhStuffandFluff said:


> We are planning to visit Disneyland parks for our first visit in middle to late July 2018.  We are a party of 5.  I want to purchase the photopass for the week, but am unsure if purchasing Maxpass will be worth it for the additional cost.  We will have 4 day park hopper tickets.  Do we need maxpass?  Could we still see and do everything we want to in 4 days without MP?  TIA!


I have serious doubts that MaxPass will be the same cost let only the same product by July 2018. I'd be pretty surprised. So while it's fun (and somewhat necessary) to plan these things out because of cost, I'd keep in mind that it will likely change.


----------



## smartlabelprint

OhStuffandFluff said:


> I appreciate the feedback on my post!  This is a good point.  Our group includes a 3 yr old, 12 yr old, and 13 yr old along with me and my husband.  We have been to WDW many times and LOVE FP+ so ideally would love to utilize MP, but wasn't sure if the cost was worth it or not.  This input helps give me more information in order to make a better decision.  It is good to hear that we could still use paper FP and have a successful trip. Thank you!


I'll add that if it's still $10 per day you could could try one day. Maybe a weekend.


----------



## FireflyTrance

I am wondering if MP will be worth it for us. There are 3 of us going for 2 days, so it would cost $60. We are staying at the Grand Californian so we get early park access. We really want to go on the new Guardians of the Galaxy ride, but I assume that can be done during the extra magic hour in the morning? We also want to ride all the rides in Cars Land, would the MP help significantly with that? Thanks!


----------



## DLRExpert

FireflyTrance said:


> I am wondering if MP will be worth it for us. There are 3 of us going for 2 days, so it would cost $60. We are staying at the Grand Californian so we get early park access. We really want to go on the new Guardians of the Galaxy ride, but I assume that can be done during the extra magic hour in the morning? We also want to ride all the rides in Cars Land, would the MP help significantly with that? Thanks!



MP is best when you are park hopping.
or
Plan to take breaks back at the hotel and would like to book FPs while you are on break.

ME


----------



## jina

I'd like to use MP on a day where we will rope drop DCA on a Sunday, stay in the park for a couple of hours w/o using MP for morning rides, but get a FP return times for GOG and RSR for evening as we will be out meeting family in LA all afternoon but will be back at DCA for WOC. Would that work? I think if I got a FP right after our tickets are scanned at rope drop (let's say for RSR) for lets say 6pm return and then 90 min later grab a GOG for 7pm return (?).  That would be so wonderful. Or are there limited return times available?


----------



## twitch

jina said:


> I'd like to use MP on a day where we will rope drop DCA on a Sunday, stay in the park for a couple of hours w/o using MP for morning rides, but get a FP return times for GOG and RSR for evening as we will be out meeting family in LA all afternoon but will be back at DCA for WOC. Would that work? I think if I got a FP right after our tickets are scanned at rope drop (let's say for RSR) for lets say 6pm return and then 90 min later grab a GOG for 7pm return (?).  That would be so wonderful. Or are there limited return times available?


You will get the next available return times, like with paper FP. So if you get a FP at 9am, it will be for 9:30(ish). Evening FPs won't be available until later in the day.

However, if you scan into the parks in the AM, you can watch times throughout your day and book when those windows become available(even if you are at lunch or out of the park).

 Just remember that after you book one FP, you can't book a new FP for 90 minutes or until your that first FP widow opens. You also can't hold two FPs for the same attraction at once.

As to the odds of getting both RSR and GotG in the evening, I'm doubtful you could make that work.


----------



## longtimedisneylurker

twitch said:


> As to the odds of getting both RSR and GotG in the evening, I'm doubtful you could make that work.



We had no difficulty getting RSR and GotG evening return times last week on Sunday and Monday. There are lots of variables though that will prevent this from working out often, but we were there when crowds weren't too heavy and rides weren't experiencing too many mechanical difficulties. We were using Maxpass and I was fairly proactive about watching fastpass return times and planning our reserving and using of fastpasses well. We managed on both nights to get RSR return times sometime between 5 and 6:30, don't remember precisely the window for each, and Guardians for a window sometime after our RSR window.

As for the pp's hope for how it works though, no. You don't get to choose your fastpass return times. You get the next available fastpass at the time of selection. When the park opens up first thing in the morning, neither RSR nor Guardians will have evening fastpasses available yet. You have to wait for earlier times to be distributed and later times to become available.


----------



## colormegreen

Question, I was wondering if we are going to use child swap does a person need to have a fast past to begin with? For example, it is myself, husband, 22 month old, and our 10 year old. I will be getting max pass, but I'm wondering if I need to buy two or three. We use child swap and my son usually just goes again with the parent that stayed behind with the 22 month old...do they require you to have a fast pass along your party in order to provide the child swap? I know for the regular line they don't obviously, but just curious if having a fast pass changes anything..if I have to buy three I will.


----------



## smartlabelprint

colormegreen said:


> Question, I was wondering if we are going to use child swap does a person need to have a fast past to begin with? For example, it is myself, husband, 22 month old, and our 10 year old. I will be getting max pass, but I'm wondering if I need to buy two or three. We use child swap and my son usually just goes again with the parent that stayed behind with the 22 month old...do they require you to have a fast pass along your party in order to provide the child swap? I know for the regular line they don't obviously, but just curious if having a fast pass changes anything..if I have to buy three I will.


You have to buy 2 if your son wants to go with first parent. Otherwise he can only ride with 2nd parent using swap and won't need a max pass.


----------



## jayn33

We're headed with a group of 9 to Disneyland next week and can't justify the cost for all of us to have Maxpasses. I'm wondering though if just I can purchase one Maxpass for the cheap Photo benefits but still get regular paper fast passes in order to have the same return time as the rest of my family? Does anyone know if that will work or can I only get fast passes digitally if I add Maxpass to just my pass? Thanks!


----------



## smartlabelprint

jayn33 said:


> We're headed with a group of 9 to Disneyland next week and can't justify the cost for all of us to have Maxpasses. I'm wondering though if just I can purchase one Maxpass for the cheap Photo benefits but still get regular paper fast passes in order to have the same return time as the rest of my family? Does anyone know if that will work or can I only get fast passes digitally if I add Maxpass to just my pass? Thanks!


You can still get paper fp. You can get it just for photos.


----------



## Frozen2014

Thought I'd give my feedback.  Our first day we stuck to the free paper Fastpass.  It was fine but there were definitely times we wished we could just book on the app...for example, we completed a Fastpass but we wanted to grab lunch...so time wasted with no Fastpass at all.  Another example is we wanted Toy Story but it's at the far end of DCA with no other rides around it that interested us...we ended up running out of time and missed it.

So we ended up getting MaxPass for our remaining 3days (4 of us).  It is costly but we used it today and love the convenience.  You don't need to run around.  Another difference, is when I booked for a headliner that was past the 2hour time, it was saying I could book next Fastpass in 1.5 hrs from the time.  Is is always 30 minutss sooner than if you booked at the Fastpass stations?

P.S. We also made sure to stop at photographers when we saw them.  They are the only pictures we have so far of the 4of us.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Frozen2014 said:


> ... Another difference, is when I booked for a headliner that was past the 2hour time, it was saying I could book next Fastpass in 1.5 hrs from the time.  Is is always 30 minutss sooner than if you booked at the Fastpass stations?...



Yes, one of the benefits of MP is the 90 minute window vs. the 120 minute window with regular FP when your return time is more than 2 hours away.


----------



## Frozen2014

theluckyrabbit said:


> Yes, one of the benefits of MP is the 90 minute window vs. the 120 minute window with regular FP when your return time is more than 2 hours away.



That's great.  First time I thought I misread so we waited the 2hrs but then noticed again second time that it was in fact 90 min window (one was Soarin and other Radiator Springs so both had return time past 2hr window).


----------



## Raya

Is there a MaxPass for the complete idiot thread somewhere? Like a primer for what it is and how to use it? We're WDW regulars, but have zero knowledge of DL...and we booked a trip in less than a month.


----------



## jrjankowski8

Raya said:


> Is there a MaxPass for the complete idiot thread somewhere? Like a primer for what it is and how to use it? We're WDW regulars, but have zero knowledge of DL...and we booked a trip in less than a month.



If you're WDW regulars, it is very similar to FP+.  A few differences are that you can't book days in advance and have 3 to start off, I don't think you can edit passes (only cancel), it includes PhotoPass for the day you have it.  Anything I'm missing?


----------



## HydroGuy

jrjankowski8 said:


> If you're WDW regulars, it is very similar to FP+.  A few differences are that you can't book days in advance and have 3 to start off, I don't think you can edit passes (only cancel), it includes PhotoPass for the day you have it.  Anything I'm missing?


Yes. You don't get to choose windows. The FP windows are like legacy FP and move throughout the day. Also Legacy FP is still in operation in parallel. Finally it costs extra unlike FP+. $10 per day per person.


----------



## mom2rtk

jrjankowski8 said:


> If you're WDW regulars, it is very similar to FP+.  A few differences are that you can't book days in advance and have 3 to start off, I don't think you can edit passes (only cancel), it includes PhotoPass for the day you have it.  Anything I'm missing?


One of the big differences is that you can't choose a time. You can only choose to book what is up next.


----------



## Raya

mom2rtk said:


> One of the big differences is that you can't choose a time. You can only choose to book what is up next.



So I can't pick say Haunted Mansion, I can only choose to book the next available option - which may be a ride I don't like or one that's on the other side of the park from me?



HydroGuy said:


> Yes. You don't get to choose windows. The FP windows are like legacy FP and move throughout the day. Also Legacy FP is still in operation in parallel. Finally it costs extra unlike FP+. $10 per day per person.



So to be 100% clear - there are 2 of us going for 4 days, so $20 a day, and $80 over the cost of the trip?

How do photo-downloads work? I assume the App is on my phone, would I be able to download the photos to my computer at a later date?


----------



## LYSE

Raya said:


> So I can't pick say Haunted Mansion, I can only choose to book the next available option - which may be a ride I don't like or one that's on the other side of the park from me?
> 
> 
> 
> So to be 100% clear - there are 2 of us going for 4 days, so $20 a day, and $80 over the cost of the trip?
> 
> How do photo-downloads work? I assume the App is on my phone, would I be able to download the photos to my computer at a later date?


You can pick the ride but you can't pick the time, it's like taking a number at the deli counter.


----------



## HydroGuy

Raya said:


> So to be 100% clear - there are 2 of us going for 4 days, so $20 a day, and $80 over the cost of the trip?


Yes. 

Except you do not have to get MP every day. Say you are tired on day 3 and want to come to the parks only for the evening. You can skip MP that day and save $20. In that case you can still use the legacy paper FPs for free. 



Raya said:


> How do photo-downloads work? I assume the App is on my phone, would I be able to download the photos to my computer at a later date?


For photopass photographers they can scan your photos using your app. Those will load directly into your account. 

For rides you will need to enter the ride photo ID numbers manually. Usually it is best just to take a photo of each ride photo and use that to get the ride Photo numbers. If you enter those in the app the photos will show in the app soon after. You can also wait and enter them on your computer or tablet later.


----------



## starshine514

Another question. We have already purchased AP cards (got them right before the 13 month promo ended), on the first morning we might not make it to the park early enough to go through the ticket window to add MP and also make rope drop. If we go ahead, enter the park and happen to do a ride with a photo (such as my 3-yr-old's first time on RSR), will I still be able to get the photo download as long as I purchase MP later that same day?


----------



## jrjankowski8

starshine514 said:


> Another question. We have already purchased AP cards (got them right before the 13 month promo ended), on the first morning we might not make it to the park early enough to go through the ticket window to add MP and also make rope drop. If we go ahead, enter the park and happen to do a ride with a photo (such as my 3-yr-old's first time on RSR), will I still be able to get the photo download as long as I purchase MP later that same day?



Yes. This is similar to another post where someone asked about photos at breakfast (goofys kitchen) in the morning before they enter the park. 

You just take the photo pass card and enter the number later when you have maxpass


----------



## JeannieJay

I'm so confused!!!  Can I just get some things clarified?

It's just DH and I.  We will be upgrading Annual passes and also buying the maxpasses for the year.  

1. So we can just scan both of our APs into HIS app (I don't have to create an account to scan mine in)?

2. If I do create my own account, can we use his for everything, but also scan mine into my account in case we split up for a ride or 2?

3. When we get a fastpass through maxpass, does he have to go through the motions twice, one for each of us?  Or does it automatically get them for 2 of us in one action?

I guess I have to actually SEE how it works when we get there - I'm having a hard time figuring this out exactly, even though I've done a bit of reading up on it.


----------



## jrjankowski8

JeannieJay said:


> I'm so confused!!!  Can I just get some things clarified?
> 
> It's just DH and I.  We will be upgrading Annual passes and also buying the maxpasses for the year.
> 
> 1. So we can just scan both of our APs into HIS app (I don't have to create an account to scan mine in)?
> 
> 2. If I do create my own account, can we use his for everything, but also scan mine into my account in case we split up for a ride or 2?
> 
> 3. When we get a fastpass through maxpass, does he have to go through the motions twice, one for each of us?  Or does it automatically get them for 2 of us in one action?
> 
> I guess I have to actually SEE how it works when we get there - I'm having a hard time figuring this out exactly, even though I've done a bit of reading up on it.




You can scan both APs into your app and your husbands.  It won't duplicate them.  Just make sure to enter your name for each ticket when you upload the AP into the app.  You can then use one app for both of you by creating a Fast Pass party.  This lets you book FPs together at once for your whole group, or you can do them separate if you prefer.


----------



## MacMama0930

JeannieJay said:


> I'm so confused!!!  Can I just get some things clarified?
> 
> It's just DH and I.  We will be upgrading Annual passes and also buying the maxpasses for the year.
> 
> 1. So we can just scan both of our APs into HIS app (I don't have to create an account to scan mine in)?
> 
> 2. If I do create my own account, can we use his for everything, but also scan mine into my account in case we split up for a ride or 2?
> 
> 3. When we get a fastpass through maxpass, does he have to go through the motions twice, one for each of us?  Or does it automatically get them for 2 of us in one action?
> 
> I guess I have to actually SEE how it works when we get there - I'm having a hard time figuring this out exactly, even though I've done a bit of reading up on it.



Scan them both into his phone. It'll create a "fast pass party". When it comes time to pull a FP, just make sure both are checked (which should happen automatically). You can definitely set it up on your phone, too, to use if you separate. You do have to kind of see it. It's super easy once you're looking at it.


----------



## JeannieJay

Thank you.


----------



## smartlabelprint

JeannieJay said:


> I'm so confused!!!  Can I just get some things clarified?
> 
> It's just DH and I.  We will be upgrading Annual passes and also buying the maxpasses for the year.
> 
> 1. So we can just scan both of our APs into HIS app (I don't have to create an account to scan mine in)?
> 
> 2. If I do create my own account, can we use his for everything, but also scan mine into my account in case we split up for a ride or 2?
> 
> 3. When we get a fastpass through maxpass, does he have to go through the motions twice, one for each of us?  Or does it automatically get them for 2 of us in one action?
> 
> I guess I have to actually SEE how it works when we get there - I'm having a hard time figuring this out exactly, even though I've done a bit of reading up on it.


Check out you tube.


----------



## The Lucky Bug

We were in Disneyland last weekend and we utilized Maxpass each day.  Something I was not too aware of was that if you are holding a fastpass on maxpass when that ride happens to go down it causes that fastpass to turn into a "use whenever you want on any ride you want at that same park" pass.  I cannot remember the exact name it used. 

I kept selecting fastpasses for Indiana Jones and Big Thunder throughout our trip and they happened to be two of the most frequent rides to go down during this particular trip which made it so we got multiple "use any time passes" throughout our time which we then utilized on other rides. 

The strategy of using the anytime anywhere fastpass on another more popular ride may be frowned on by some and be the cause of the longer fastpass lines and I am not trying to create an argument I am just stating the facts of what occurs when you have a fastpass for a ride that goes down (which we all know happens a lot).


----------



## DLRExpert

The Lucky Bug said:


> We were in Disneyland last weekend and we utilized Maxpass each day.  Something I was not too aware of was that if you are holding a fastpass on maxpass when that ride happens to go down it causes that fastpass to turn into a "use whenever you want on any ride you want at that same park" pass.  I cannot remember the exact name it used.
> 
> I kept selecting fastpasses for Indiana Jones and Big Thunder throughout our trip and they happened to be two of the most frequent rides to go down during this particular trip which made it so we got multiple "use any time passes" throughout our time which we then utilized on other rides.
> 
> The strategy of using the anytime anywhere fastpass on another more popular ride may be frowned on by some and be the cause of the longer fastpass lines and I am not trying to create an argument I am just stating the facts of what occurs when you have a fastpass for a ride that goes down (which we all know happens a lot).



Multiple Experience FP. Does not work on Space Mountain (unless that is the attraction that breaks down) or Peter Pan.

Yes, you can actually use it on non FP attractions as well. Even though you can get different answers from the CMs, I have done it twice on Finding Nemo Submarines and it worked like a charm.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Trying MaxPass later this month after all! I arrive a day before my BFF and will be there approx 2pm - 7pm. I'm thinking I should be able to get some experience using the system even if I'm too late for the top FPs (GOTG, RSR)? I'd like to learn the system a bit before my friend tries it but if everything, including things like BTMRR, is gone by mid-afternoon I'd hate to waste my $10...


----------



## Skyegirl1999

gottalovepluto said:


> Trying MaxPass later this month after all! I arrive a day before my BFF and will be there approx 2pm - 7pm. I'm thinking I should be able to get some experience using the system even if I'm too late for the top FPs (GOTG, RSR)? I'd like to learn the system a bit before my friend tries it but if everything, including things like BTMRR, is gone by mid-afternoon I'd hate to waste my $10...


Since you have to buy it from the app, you'll see what's available.  Only a few headliners ever seem to "run out."  Yesterday even without SM or HM in the mix, nothing was gone by 3:00. (Yesterday was not crowded because it was so hot, but still).


----------



## Skyegirl1999

gottalovepluto said:


> Trying MaxPass later this month after all! I arrive a day before my BFF and will be there approx 2pm - 7pm. I'm thinking I should be able to get some experience using the system even if I'm too late for the top FPs (GOTG, RSR)? I'd like to learn the system a bit before my friend tries it but if everything, including things like BTMRR, is gone by mid-afternoon I'd hate to waste my $10...


Having said that, I also don't think there's really anything to "learn," so it's not really necessary to try it out early unless you just want to.  It's super intuitive if you know the general idea, which you do from reading here...


----------



## Kender

DLRExpert said:


> Multiple Experience FP. Does not work on Space Mountain (unless that is the attraction that breaks down) or Peter Pan.
> 
> Yes, you can actually use it on non FP attractions as well. Even though you can get different answers from the CMs, I have done it twice on Finding Nemo Submarines and it worked like a charm.



My Multiple Experiences FPs I got from Indy three times were good for all rides in DL including SM (and successfully used them for SM) the last weekend of MSEP. I commented about this previously in this thread wondering if anyone else noticed this change with their ME FPs, but no one seemed to take notice.

I would have thought it a one time glitch if it hadn't of happened three times. Doesn't mean it's still happening, of course, and I haven't been back since to test it out again, but I did have an entirely different experience than the one I was expecting based on reports.

My point: one should always check which rides an ME FP is good for.

And did I miss the thread about Peter Pan getting FP added to it?


----------



## Linkura

Kender said:


> My Multiple Experiences FPs I got from Indy three times were good for all rides in DL including SM (and successfully used them for SM) the last weekend of MSEP. I commented about this previously in this thread wondering if anyone else noticed this change with their ME FPs, but no one seemed to take notice.
> 
> I would have thought it a one time glitch if it hadn't of happened three times. Doesn't mean it's still happening, of course, and I haven't been back since to test it out again, but I did have an entirely different experience than the one I was expecting based on reports.
> 
> My point: one should always check which rides an ME FP is good for.
> 
> And did I miss the thread about Peter Pan getting FP added to it?


I remember your posts about this; didn't comment because I have no facts.  I'm thinking Indy and SM are the only ones that allow SM as a multi; just speculation on my part.

PPF is not FP eligible anyway so I'm not sure why it keeps getting mentioned.


----------



## Kender

Linkura said:


> I remember your posts about this; didn't comment because I have no facts.  I'm thinking Indy and SM are the only ones that allow SM as a multi; just speculation on my part.
> 
> PPF is not FP eligible anyway so I'm not sure why it keeps getting mentioned.



I'm not sure why it keeps getting mentioned either. Hence my wondering if I missed something, haha!

But I'd be very interested to see comparisons of other ME FPs and what they were before. I thought I'd read that originally even Indy FPs were still excluding SM. It does seem to be the ride that grants the most ME FPs. Maybe on my day off tomorrow I'll look back through pages and see what I can find.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

Linkura said:


> I remember your posts about this; didn't comment because I have no facts.  I'm thinking Indy and SM are the only ones that allow SM as a multi; just speculation on my part.
> 
> PPF is not FP eligible anyway so I'm not sure why it keeps getting mentioned.


You can use the multiple experience pass at non-FP rides.  But not Peter Pan.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

Kender said:


> I'm not sure why it keeps getting mentioned either. Hence my wondering if I missed something, haha!


The last comment you replied to mentioned that you can use them at non-FP rides (she mentioned doing Finding Nemo twice, it's just upthread from here).  That's why people are clarifying that PP is still an exception. 

I have had some Multiple Experience passes that say they're good for SM and some that don't.  I'm not sure what the reasoning is, but yes, it's worth checking if you get one.


----------



## Kender

Skyegirl1999 said:


> The last comment you replied to mentioned that you can use them at non-FP rides (she mentioned doing Finding Nemo twice, it's just upthread from here).  That's why people are clarifying that PP is still an exception.
> 
> I have had some Multiple Experience passes that say they're good for SM and some that don't.  I'm not sure what the reasoning is, but yes, it's worth checking if you get one.



Huh, odd. I did miss that.

I mean technically the ME FP doesn't actually allow for it (not when I looked at list of allowed rides a couple weeks ago). Sounds like a YMMV situation. Or have the passes now changed to say this is allowed and the CMs just aren't fully informed yet? This is very interesting that they would allow usage on non-FP rides.

Do you happen to remember which rides turned into a ME FP that allowed for SM? And which didn't?


----------



## 22Tink

Skyegirl1999 said:


> You can use the multiple experience pass at non-FP rides.  But not Peter Pan.


Is this new? When I was there 2 weeks ago a CM told me the multiple experience FP was only valid at an attraction that uses FP. How does it work at a non FP attraction when there's no FP line?


----------



## 2princesses*Mom

Quick question.... we are headed to the parks tmw (9/4) we plan to head into CA first. It opens at 7:00 for EMH and 8:00 for general admission. We will be trying max pass for the first time. Is it correct that if we enter at 7:30 for general admission that it's possible to pull a fast pass right away (even though we don't have access yet for EMH?)


----------



## Skyegirl1999

Kender said:


> Huh, odd. I did miss that.
> 
> I mean technically the ME FP doesn't actually allow for it (not when I looked at list of allowed rides a couple weeks ago). Sounds like a YMMV situation. Or have the passes now changed to say this is allowed and the CMs just aren't fully informed yet? This is very interesting that they would allow usage on non-FP rides.
> 
> Do you happen to remember which rides turned into a ME FP that allowed for SM? And which didn't?


I think it may be a YMMV situation.  But it's certainly possible and has been discussed several times on this thread. (I'm not implying you should have read the whole thing, just saying it's not a unique experience.) 

Historically when you were on a ride and it broke down, you got a paper pass that got you into any other ride, FP or not.  I mentioned way earlier in the thread that we used to always take those to Peter Pan even back before it got so crazy there!  Soarin' broke down?  Straight to Peter Pan.  Stuck at the top of the Fun Wheel for 10 minutes?  Off to Neverland!

I think that some CMs are treating these the same way.  We used one for Casey Jr., and the PP mentioned Nemo.  But you are correct that the screen just gives you a list of FP rides; that is still true and happened to us yesterday.

I know we had one from Splash that turned into a ME pass that was good on Space Mountain.  I think the BTMR one did not.  But these were weeks apart.


----------



## Kender

Skyegirl1999 said:


> I think it may be a YMMV situation.  But it's certainly possible and has been discussed several times on this thread. (I'm not implying you should have read the whole thing, just saying it's not a unique experience.)
> 
> Historically when you were on a ride and it broke down, you got a paper pass that got you into any other ride, FP or not.  I mentioned way earlier in the thread that we used to always take those to Peter Pan even back before it got so crazy there!  Soarin' broke down?  Straight to Peter Pan.  Stuck at the top of the Fun Wheel for 10 minutes?  Off to Neverland!
> 
> I think that some CMs are treating these the same way.  We used one for Casey Jr., and the PP mentioned Nemo.  But you are correct that the screen just gives you a list of FP rides; that is still true and happened to us yesterday.
> 
> I know we had one from Splash that turned into a ME pass that was good on Space Mountain.  I think the BTMR one did not.  But these were weeks apart.



Actually I have read the entire thread and been following along since it began, but I know we all miss/overlook things and I'm no exception . I'm human. I miss things. But a pass good for non FP rides (that isn't tied to DAS) is definitely new to me. It's never been suggested to me as an option before in several trips. Not doubting, just amazed it's never come up in all my trips.

Getting a paper pass for a ride when it breaks down as a rule is new to me as well. I had to fight (not literally, of course, and I stayed polite while still being firm, but it certainly was a battle) to get a pass when Indy broke down on me *right* after I handed off my FP several months ago. The battle being that we were told we could "wait in line or talk to a CM and they would take care of us if we didn't want to stay in line", but when we did (talk to a CM for a pass because we had RSR FPs that were about to open up and didn't want to risk losing out on them), the CM insisted there was nothing they could do for us. I was not happy with the conflicting information and pushed it until we got a pass to return (which we then used to pull in a group of three strangers about to go in the stand by linewith us since it was good for six and we were only two on that trip).

Very interesting, though, that some have been able to use such things for non FP rides. Like I said, nothing I've encountered (and it's been very bluntly stated to me it was only for FP rides... That Indy return one I mentioned also did not allow for SM). I'll definitely ask about this next I'm there in October. 

Thanks for the info on what ride's FP you recall being good for SM and which not. I'm definitely going to keep an eye on that as that's a shift from early reports anything but a formally SM FP working for SM.


----------



## smartlabelprint

Linkura said:


> I remember your posts about this; didn't comment because I have no facts.  I'm thinking Indy and SM are the only ones that allow SM as a multi; just speculation on my part.
> 
> PPF is not FP eligible anyway so I'm not sure why it keeps getting mentioned.


Multi experience passes may be used at non fp rides.


----------



## DLRExpert

Most Cast Members are not on the same page and will give you a different answers.

The plaid Cast Members aka the ones that should know everything don't always do.

When it comes to Multiple Experience FP I go directly to the CMs working the attraction.
I've checked with Autopia, Finding Nemo, Small World, Alice in wonderland, Pirates, and Jungle Cruise CMs and they all said they would accept the Multiple Experience pass. Of course that could change but as of now it works.

So my recommendation is to treat Multiple Experience FP as gold. Never use that pass for FP attractions unless the FP you want is sold out. If you can get a FP and a FP attraction is temporarily closed or has a quick return time, get that FP you will have a better chance of it turning into a MEP.


----------



## OneTrackMind

We were there August 26-30. We used MP for our full three days in the middle, but not for our afternoon arrival or our last day (we left about noon). It was wonderful - with a few bugs! In hindsight I would likely have gotten it for the arrival afternoon as well, mostly to get passes from the other park, although the main FP rides were all gone by then of course.
We had a couple of minor problems and one bigger glitch. On a couple of days including the first one it didn't like my credit card and it took about ten minutes to purchase MP (not that big a deal especially with crowds being lower due to heat). Second, we had a Soarin' FP for one afternoon (4:40-5:40). When we went to use it the FP line was brutal. The CM said it would be about 40 minutes (standby was posted at about 60 but I suspect it would have been longer). The CM said that in addition to the obvious one-screen problem there had been a couple of rides down which meant MP people got multiple experience passes. It seemed that many of those people chose Soarin', likely because the FPs were running out so early and the standby lines were always long. I wouldn't be surprised if they remove Soarin' from the multiple experience pass too.
The big glitch was Tuesday August 29 and was apparently quite widespread. Somehow two of our four park tickets were effectively cancelled when we entered the park park for EE. That was about a two-hour fix. City Hall had to issue new tickets to DH and DS18. They gave us two multiple experience passes to make up the time (I was told the rule of thumb is one FP per hour wait). As only one of us had to wait in line it wasn't as bad as it coils have been. The City Hall line was huge. I was so impressed though that every single person I saw was pleasant and polite to each other and the CMs. Tempers can fray in the crowds and heat but that didn't happen. 
Overall it was great!


----------



## Kender

I wonder if it's like how some CMs will accept scanning an AP from the app for discounts despite the fact this is not technically allowed (app even says you need your physical AP card)? That they have the ability to do so and some are willing to do so?

In other words: something that isn't in writing as allowed, but CMs are using their discretion to allow it to happen? Unless there is something in writing somewhere it's allowed? Would explain the YMMV. But if it's an in writing rule, then it would be good to have that to show to a CM.

When there were reported issues getting the digital code at character dining early on, I had it pulled up on my phone that it was included in my Sig+. I didn't need it, but it was very good to have at the ready just in case.


----------



## Linkura

Skyegirl1999 said:


> You can use the multiple experience pass at non-FP rides.  But not Peter Pan.


That's really odd.  Didn't know that.  I stand corrected!


----------



## BriannaRuth

Where do you go and how do they let you in if you use a multiple experience FP for a non-FP ride?  Like if you wanted to use it on Pirates, how would that work?  The only way I know of to bypass the line there would be to go in the exit.

The only time our multiple experience FPs were good at Space when we were there about 3 weeks ago was when the multiple experience was a result of our Space FPs going multiple experience.


----------



## twodogs

I have the same question as BriannaRuth.  How do they put you in a FP line when there is none?


----------



## Skyegirl1999

BriannaRuth said:


> Where do you go and how do they let you in if you use a multiple experience FP for a non-FP ride?  Like if you wanted to use it on Pirates, how would that work?  The only way I know of to bypass the line there would be to go in the exit.
> 
> The only time our multiple experience FPs were good at Space when we were there about 3 weeks ago was when the multiple experience was a result of our Space FPs going multiple experience.





twodogs said:


> I have the same question as BriannaRuth.  How do they put you in a FP line when there is none?


You usually go to the exit - wherever DAS goes, basically. 

Pirates is not a great candidate IMO because you always have a lot of people waiting with wheelchairs and such.

For Casey Jr., we went over to the exit, I showed the CM my phone and said, "can we use this here?"  She said yes and she did scan it with a handheld scanner and then the pass disappeared.  If she'd said no, I just would have used it somewhere else.  We were about ready to leave and already in Fantasyland, so I was just looking for a quick ride (and we love Casey Jr. but rarely ride it since they dropped to one train - the wait is too long now).


----------



## Ryan120420

BriannaRuth said:


> Where do you go and how do they let you in if you use a multiple experience FP for a non-FP ride?  Like if you wanted to use it on Pirates, how would that work?  The only way I know of to bypass the line there would be to go in the exit.
> 
> The only time our multiple experience FPs were good at Space when we were there about 3 weeks ago was when the multiple experience was a result of our Space FPs going multiple experience.




There are two types of "Muti-Experience" FastPasses you can receive.

*1. Muti Experience FastPass for FastPass attractions.  *

If an attraction goes down during your FastPass return window- your FastPass will turn into a "Muti-Experience" FastPass. This FastPass is valid for most FastPass attractions in the park in which the attraction you originally had a FastPass for is located. Some of the usual attractions that these FastPasses are NOT valid for are: Radiator Springs Racers, Guardians of the Galexy, Space Mountain, and when its operating, Haunted Mansion Holiday.


To redeem this FastPass just go up to the FastPass return line and scan you park ticket or electronic FastPass ticket.


Note- your Muti-Experience FastPass is valid until park closing. And should the attraction you had a FastPass re-open, your Muti-Experience will be valid at said attraction- as long as it hasn't been redeemed at another attraction.


*2. Muti Experience FastPass for most attractions. (commonly known as attraction re-admits)*

If an attraction goes down while you are on it you will receive this- a FastPass valid at most attractions in the park that the attraction you were on is located. Some of the attractions  that are usually excluded are Peter Pans Flight, Space Mountain, Radiator Springs Racers, and Guardians of the Galaxy

To redeem this FastPass just go up to the FastPass return line and scan you park ticket or electronic FastPass ticket. If the attraction you want to experience dose not have a FastPass return line, find CastMember at that attraction (usually at the exit) and they will scan your ticket or electronic FastPass ticket with a iPhone scanner.


----------



## az4boys

Ryan120420 said:


> There are two types of "Muti-Experience" FastPasses you can receive.


This is what I was thinking, and why the last couple pages of comments have been confusing, but I didn't have anything to back it up. Where did you get the info? Before MP, there was a difference between getting a FP when you are ON a ride when it broke down, and when your FP was just extended because it broke down during your window. (If you had already handed off your FP and were in line when it broke down, you were out of luck! Only choice was to wait and hope for the best or give up on your FP.)


----------



## Ryan120420

az4boys said:


> This is what I was thinking, and why the last couple pages of comments have been confusing, but I didn't have anything to back it up. *Where did you get the info?* Before MP, there was a difference between getting a FP when you are ON a ride when it broke down, and when your FP was just extended because it broke down during your window. (If you had already handed off your FP and were in line when it broke down, you were out of luck! Only choice was to wait and hope for the best or give up on your FP.)



First hand experience.

I was in the foyer of the Haunted Mansion when it broke down. They cleared the attractions queue and as I exited the queue the Cast Members were scanning everyones ticket giving them a FastPass to most attractions.

The CM were telling everyone the FP would be valid at every attraction in the park except Peter Pans Flight and Space Mountain. However, when the FastPass appeared in my app- it said it was valid at EVERY attraction at Disneyland except Peter Pan.  I had no issues using that FP at Space Mountain.


----------



## Niltiac

Since everything is controlled digitally now, it's possible there's more information taken into account in determining which rides are eligible for multi-experience passes. For example, maybe if you have a FP for Indy and it breaks down, but the standby wait for Space is relatively good, the system will let you use your new pass for Space. But if the wait time for Space is already out of control when Indy breaks down, the system won't include Space as an option so as to avoid swelling the FP line and slowing down standby even more.  Or maybe if Space already broke down earlier in the day, meaning there are already tons of anytime passes eligible for Space floating around, the system won't give out any more that day. Just a thought. We seem to be getting inconsistent reports on which rides are eligible so I would guess that either they're still playing with the system and testing scenarios, or there's another factor being taken into account that we don't see.

As for whether the passes obtained when a ride breaks down during your window (as opposed to breaking down while you are on the ride) can be used for non-FP rides, that seems like a CM discretion and/or training issue to me. If the passes don't list those rides I doubt it's technically permitted, but it might be one of those unofficial loopholes, like how they didn't used to enforce the 1-hour FP window. Or training might be inconsistent since the system is so new. 

I'm just speculating here. I haven't even used MP yet so I have no genuine experience to go off of.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

Niltiac said:


> Since everything is controlled digitally now, it's possible there's more information taken into account in determining which rides are eligible for multi-experience passes. For example, maybe if you have a FP for Indy and it breaks down, but the standby wait for Space is relatively good, the system will let you use your new pass for Space. But if the wait time for Space is already out of control when Indy breaks down, the system won't include Space as an option so as to avoid swelling the FP line and slowing down standby even more.  Or maybe if Space already broke down earlier in the day, meaning there are already tons of anytime passes eligible for Space floating around, the system won't give out any more that day. Just a thought. We seem to be getting inconsistent reports on which rides are eligible so I would guess that either they're still playing with the system and testing scenarios, or there's another factor being taken into account that we don't see.
> 
> As for whether the passes obtained when a ride breaks down during your window (as opposed to breaking down while you are on the ride) can be used for non-FP rides, that seems like a CM discretion and/or training issue to me. If the passes don't list those rides I doubt it's technically permitted, but it might be one of those unofficial loopholes, like how they didn't used to enforce the 1-hour FP window. Or training might be inconsistent since the system is so new.
> 
> I'm just speculating here. I haven't even used MP yet so I have no genuine experience to go off of.


I suspect that much of this is accurate based on our experiences.  I happen to know that the day that our Splash FP converted into one that specifically included SM was a low crowd day where SM still had FP available. 



Ryan120420 said:


> There are two types of "Muti-Experience" FastPasses you can receive.
> 
> *1. Muti Experience FastPass for FastPass attractions.  *
> 
> If an attraction goes down during your FastPass return window- your FastPass will turn into a "Muti-Experience" FastPass. This FastPass is valid for most FastPass attractions in the park in which the attraction you originally had a FastPass for is located. Some of the usual attractions that these FastPasses are NOT valid for are: Radiator Springs Racers, Guardians of the Galexy, Space Mountain, and when its operating, Haunted Mansion Holiday.
> 
> 
> To redeem this FastPass just go up to the FastPass return line and scan you park ticket or electronic FastPass ticket.
> 
> 
> Note- your Muti-Experience FastPass is valid until park closing. And should the attraction you had a FastPass re-open, your Muti-Experience will be valid at said attraction- as long as it hasn't been redeemed at another attraction.
> 
> 
> *2. Muti Experience FastPass for most attractions. (commonly known as attraction re-admits)*
> 
> If an attraction goes down while you are on it you will receive this- a FastPass valid at most attractions in the park that the attraction you were on is located. Some of the attractions  that are usually excluded are Peter Pans Flight, Space Mountain, Radiator Springs Racers, and Guardians of the Galaxy
> 
> To redeem this FastPass just go up to the FastPass return line and scan you park ticket or electronic FastPass ticket. If the attraction you want to experience dose not have a FastPass return line, find CastMember at that attraction (usually at the exit) and they will scan your ticket or electronic FastPass ticket with a iPhone scanner.


For the record, our Casey Jr.experience was still with the #1 type of pass you listed.  We had a FP for BTMR that converted into the ME FP and we were allowed to use it.  It certainly could be that the CM just made a mistake, but we're not the only ones who've had it happen (I only thought to ask because I'd read about it here).


----------



## Kender

Ryan120420 said:


> There are two types of "Muti-Experience" FastPasses you can receive.
> 
> *1. Muti Experience FastPass for FastPass attractions.  *
> 
> If an attraction goes down during your FastPass return window- your FastPass will turn into a "Muti-Experience" FastPass. This FastPass is valid for most FastPass attractions in the park in which the attraction you originally had a FastPass for is located. Some of the usual attractions that these FastPasses are NOT valid for are: Radiator Springs Racers, Guardians of the Galexy, Space Mountain, and when its operating, Haunted Mansion Holiday.
> 
> 
> To redeem this FastPass just go up to the FastPass return line and scan you park ticket or electronic FastPass ticket.
> 
> 
> Note- your Muti-Experience FastPass is valid until park closing. And should the attraction you had a FastPass re-open, your Muti-Experience will be valid at said attraction- as long as it hasn't been redeemed at another attraction.
> 
> 
> *2. Muti Experience FastPass for most attractions. (commonly known as attraction re-admits)*
> 
> If an attraction goes down while you are on it you will receive this- a FastPass valid at most attractions in the park that the attraction you were on is located. Some of the attractions  that are usually excluded are Peter Pans Flight, Space Mountain, Radiator Springs Racers, and Guardians of the Galaxy
> 
> To redeem this FastPass just go up to the FastPass return line and scan you park ticket or electronic FastPass ticket. If the attraction you want to experience dose not have a FastPass return line, find CastMember at that attraction (usually at the exit) and they will scan your ticket or electronic FastPass ticket with a iPhone scanner.



This makes a lot more sense in addition to the speculation of it being a discretion thing for ones that specify only FP rides.

Not sure I like it as an option, though, being able to use a pass on a non-FP ride. I believe that should be saved only for DAS users. But I do like it if it's becoming routine to give passes to guests stuck in a line when it breaks down.


----------



## BattyMcDoon

Can the multi experience be used for shows or parades (does Disneyland even offer this)?


----------



## DLRExpert

BattyMcDoon said:


> Can the multi experience be used for shows or parades (does Disneyland even offer this)?


Nope


----------



## PoohsFan1

Not sure if this question has been asked before, and I am very sorry if it has...we are planning on getting the Maxpass for each of the days that we are in the parks during our December trip, since the photopass is included with the Maxpass, what happens after we get our picture taken?  Do we get a photopass card that will get scanned and then we can keep getting it scanned each time we get our pictures taken or do they scan the app on our phones?  And I believe what I have read that after you get your picture taken on a ride, you have to manually type in the photo number into the app, if there is a photopass card that is given, could they just scan that?  I am a little confused with how photopass works now with Maxpass.  Thank you to anyone who can answer this.


----------



## HydroGuy

PoohsFan1 said:


> Not sure if this question has been asked before, and I am very sorry if it has...we are planning on getting the Maxpass for each of the days that we are in the parks during our December trip, since the photopass is included with the Maxpass, what happens after we get our picture taken?  Do we get a photopass card that will get scanned and then we can keep getting it scanned each time we get our pictures taken or do they scan the app on our phones?  And I believe what I have read that after you get your picture taken on a ride, you have to manually type in the photo number into the app, if there is a photopass card that is given, could they just scan that?  I am a little confused with how photopass works now with Maxpass.  Thank you to anyone who can answer this.


The PP photographers scan your DLR app account on your phone. For ride photos, yes, you have to manually type the ride photo ID number into the app. Once you do, the photo shows up soon after. A good option is to take a photo of the ride photo and then use that to keep track of the ride photo ID numbers.


----------



## PoohsFan1

HydroGuy said:


> The PP photographers scan your DLR app account on your phone. For ride photos, yes, you have to manually type the ride photo ID number into the app. Once you do, the photo shows up soon after. A good option is to take a photo of the ride photo and then use that to keep track of the ride photo ID numbers.



Thank you, that really helps me out


----------



## algae

PoohsFan1 said:


> Thank you, that really helps me out



Another useful tip: when you have the DLR app running showing the QR code that the PhotoPass people scan, take a screenshot of it and make it your unlock screen image. That way you can get the PhotoPass code up quickly next time without needing to fire up the app and scroll down, etc. Might save some battery power that way also.


----------



## KelliLee702

algae said:


> Another useful tip: when you have the DLR app running showing the QR code that the PhotoPass people scan, take a screenshot of it and make it your unlock screen image. That way you can get the PhotoPass code up quickly next time without needing to fire up the app and scroll down, etc. Might save some battery power that way also.



This is a great idea.  Thanks!


----------



## PoohsFan1

algae said:


> Another useful tip: when you have the DLR app running showing the QR code that the PhotoPass people scan, take a screenshot of it and make it your unlock screen image. That way you can get the PhotoPass code up quickly next time without needing to fire up the app and scroll down, etc. Might save some battery power that way also.



I love this idea, thank you!!!!!


----------



## 10SE

HydroGuy said:


> The PP photographers scan your DLR app account on your phone. For ride photos, yes, you have to manually type the ride photo ID number into the app. Once you do, the photo shows up soon after. A good option is to take a photo of the ride photo and then use that to keep track of the ride photo ID numbers.



You can also just request a card from the photographer if you don't want to pull out your phone every time. Just link the card to your account through the app.


----------



## gmi3804

How far in advance can one book FP/MP? Is it 30 days like WDW (60 for onsite guests), or is it day-of?


----------



## pblack

It is day of. For paper fastpass you take your ticket to the fastpass distribution area to get your fastpass. With MaxPass you can purchase it when you enter the park, or I believe before as long as you have a ticket linked to your app, and then as soon as you've been scanned into the park you are able to reserve fastpasses. It's only 1 at a time. 2 hour wait time for paper, or 1.5 hours for MaxPass, or whenever your window is up for both of them.


----------



## gmi3804

pblack said:


> It is day of. For paper fastpass you take your ticket to the fastpass distribution area to get your fastpass. With MaxPass you can purchase it when you enter the park, or I believe before as long as you have a ticket linked to your app, and then as soon as you've been scanned into the park you are able to reserve fastpasses. It's only 1 at a time. 2 hour wait time for paper, or 1.5 hours for MaxPass, or whenever your window is up for both of them.



Thanks, that helps a lot. So for MaxPass no three at a time initially and then one at a time after that, like at WDW, correct?


----------



## DLgal

gmi3804 said:


> Thanks, that helps a lot. So for MaxPass no three at a time initially and then one at a time after that, like at WDW, correct?



Yes, correct. Same legacy fastpass rules apply.


----------



## gmi3804

If your MP window is, say 10AM-11AM, and you scan your MP at the attraction at 10AM, can you make another MP selection then, or do you have to wait until 11:30AM?


----------



## pblack

gmi3804 said:


> If your MP window is, say 10AM-11AM, and you scan your MP at the attraction at 10AM, can you make another MP selection then, or do you have to wait until 11:30AM?



No you should be able to choose another selection at 10 AM, or shortly there after. I know when I used MaxPass a few weekends ago there were a few times I couldn't pull my next fastpass right at the start of my window (ex. 10 am) i'd still have to wait a few mins (ex. 10:05), but when you pull a fastpass (or maxpass selection) both will tell you when you can pull your next one.


----------



## Elima2015

gmi3804 said:


> If your MP window is, say 10AM-11AM, and you scan your MP at the attraction at 10AM, can you make another MP selection then, or do you have to wait until 11:30AM?


Yes, you can pull another one right away after you have scanned into the ride. We did this often. As soon as we reached the inside queue and had a second to pause, I'd pull out our phone and book the next FP. Super easy and convenient. Also worked great when my DH and kids went on a ride I didn't - I'd watch them scan in and then I'd immediately book our next one.


----------



## BlackMagicWoman

Elima2015 said:


> Yes, you can pull another one right away after you have scanned into the ride. We did this often. As soon as we reached the inside queue and had a second to pause, I'd pull out our phone and book the next FP. Super easy and convenient. Also worked great when my DH and kids went on a ride I didn't - I'd watch them scan in and then I'd immediately book our next one.



Yes, honestly it is awesome and better than FP in disneyworld.


----------



## bluecruiser

pblack said:


> It is day of. For paper fastpass you take your ticket to the fastpass distribution area to get your fastpass. *With MaxPass you can purchase it when you enter the park, or I believe before as long as you have a ticket linked to your app*, and then as soon as you've been scanned into the park you are able to reserve fastpasses. It's only 1 at a time. 2 hour wait time for paper, or 1.5 hours for MaxPass, or whenever your window is up for both of them.


Even if you have added your park ticket to the app, you can't purchase MaxPass until you have entered the park for the day.

The exception is if you have an annual pass - you can add unlimited days of MaxPass for a one-time fee of $75. Note it's not pro-rated, so unless you expect to use 8 or more days of MaxPass during the remaining time on your current annual pass, it would be cheaper to buy individual days of MaxPass at $10/day.


----------



## Queen of the WDW Scene

Only once you enter the parks the day of. 
I believe its also only 1 at a time. 
Benefit is not having to walk from attraction to attraction to get a FP.


----------



## Cassamenia

So do I pay $10 per ticket or can I put my party of four on one maxpass?


----------



## Geemo

Cassamenia said:


> So do I pay $10 per ticket or can I put my party of four on one maxpass?


This is the issue for families.
MaxPass is $10 per ticket per day.

It can add up fast when a family is going for multiple days.

When I go I generally take anywhere from two to five grandkids with me for a min of 4 days in the parks.

One thing some families are doing with MP, is buying it for one ticket to get the PhotoPass for the day that is included.  $10 just for the photos makes it nice!


----------



## Skyegirl1999

Queen of the WDW Scene said:


> Only once you enter the parks the day of.
> I believe its also only 1 at a time.
> Benefit is not having to walk from attraction to attraction to get a FP.


Just to clarify, you only pull one at a time (not three at once), but you can end up holding multiple FP at once.  Last Thursday by mid-afternoon, I ended up with something like this: TSMM - 3:40, RSR - 3:40, GOTG - 6:30.  I had pulled RSR I think before noon, waited the 90 minutes and pulled GOTG, and then 90 minutes later grabbed TSMM.

So I was only pulling one every 90 minutes (which is the maximum wait time with Maxpass), but I had three booked at once.  I hope that makes sense!

If you have return times under 90 minutes, you can make your next booking as soon as your return window opens (as long as it's been 30 minutes since you pulled your last one).  If it's been less than 30 minutes, you have to scan the FP in and then you're eligible to pull a new one.


----------



## kailuagirl

Can you do Max Pass and traditional fast pass at the same time?


----------



## Kender

kailuagirl said:


> Can you do Max Pass and traditional fast pass at the same time?



If you mean double dipping on FPs, then no.

However, you can still use the kiosks even if you've purchased MP (something a group might do if MP was only purchased for one in the party for the purposes of PP).  You will still be locked into not being able to pull a new one until your window opens.


----------



## smartlabelprint

If you buy your ticket (at least through Disney online) you can pre buy max pass.


----------



## Disnewbies

Hi everyone.  I'd like to share my experience using MP since this forum has been so helpful.  We were in DL & DCA on Thursday & Friday last week, and we were park hopping too.  No hiccups using MP and it's very easy to use.  As someone mentioned, when an attractions breaks down & you have the FP, the FP becomes Multiple Experience Pass.  When you tap on it, there's information on which attractions you can use it for.  At DCA, the Multiple Experience Pass can be used at all DCA FP attractions, except GOTG.  One interesting thing, your Multiple Experience Pass is only good for either FP attractions in DCA or DL, depending on your original FP.  For example, my Splash FP became multiple experience pass and that multiple experience pass is only good in DL. 

Another interesting thing that I encountered is my RSR FP (return time 7:30-8 PM, and DCA closed at 8PM that day) became multiple experience pass when RSR broke down at 7-ish PM.  We didn't use that pass because we left and went back to the hotel.  For some reason, that pass is valid until the next day, which was a very nice surprise.  

Hope this helps.  Thanks again for everybody in this forum for sharing their experiences!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Disnewbies said:


> ...Another interesting thing that I encountered is my RSR FP (return time 7:30-8 PM, and DCA closed at 8PM that day) became multiple experience pass when RSR broke down at 7-ish PM.  We didn't use that pass because we left and went back to the hotel.  For some reason, that pass is valid until the next day, which was a very nice surprise...



When your FP ride breaks down within an hour or so before park closing, the ME FP you receive will carry over to the next day. This is normal and is a nice perk for those guests who can return to the parks the following day.


----------



## ClaraOswald

Geemo said:


> This is the issue for families.
> MaxPass is $10 per ticket per day.
> 
> It can add up fast when a family is going for multiple days.
> 
> When I go I generally take anywhere from two to five grandkids with me for a min of 4 days in the parks.
> 
> One thing some families are doing with MP, is buying it for one ticket to get the PhotoPass for the day that is included.  $10 just for the photos makes it nice!



I haven't been following MP stuff much. What do you get with Photopass for that $10 a day, exactly?


----------



## Malcon10t

Elima2015 said:


> Yes, you can pull another one right away after you have scanned into the ride. We did this often. As soon as we reached the inside queue and had a second to pause, I'd pull out our phone and book the next FP. Super easy and convenient. Also worked great when my DH and kids went on a ride I didn't - I'd watch them scan in and then I'd immediately book our next one.


To clarify on this....  If you pull an "immediate" fastpass with MaxPass, (ie it is 1020am and you pull one for 1035am) you will need to wait til 1050a to pull the next one.  There is a minimum 30 min wait between FP pulls.  But if you pull one for 11am at 1020a, as soon as you scan in you can pull the next one.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

Malcon10t said:


> To clarify on this....  If you pull an "immediate" fastpass with MaxPass, (ie it is 1020am and you pull one for 1035am) you will need to wait til 1050a to pull the next one.  There is a minimum 30 min wait between FP pulls.  But if you pull one for 11am at 1020a, as soon as you scan in you can pull the next one.


It is very possible that this has changed because they've made so many tweaks, but our experience has been that once you scan that hypothetical 10:35 FP in, it lets you book another one even if you haven't hit 10:50.  The 30 minute minimum disappears once you use the FP.

Again, that may no longer be accurate, but it could be a possibility.


----------



## Yooperroo

Can you choose which time you want the fastass for like you can with the WDW app or do you have to take the time that they are currently distributing fast passes for?


----------



## 22Tink

Skyegirl1999 said:


> It is very possible that this has changed because they've made so many tweaks, but our experience has been that once you scan that hypothetical 10:35 FP in, it lets you book another one even if you haven't hit 10:50.  The 30 minute minimum disappears once you use the FP.
> 
> Again, that may no longer be accurate, but it could be a possibility.


This was our experience as well. As soon as we scanned we could pull another one right away.


----------



## HydroGuy

Yooperroo said:


> Can you choose which time you want the fastass for like you can with the WDW app or do you have to take the time that they are currently distributing fast passes for?


No, MP functions much like legacy FP at WDW where the FP window starts in the morning and then just moves throughout the day.

There are some key differences, however. Among them is that you can cancel your FP and then get a FP for something else. And because folks do cancel, it can open FP slots earlier than the moving window which you can then book.


----------



## Yooperroo

HydroGuy said:


> No, MP functions much like legacy FP at WDW where the FP window starts in the morning and then just moves throughout the day.
> 
> There are some key differences, however. Among them is that you can cancel your FP and then get a FP for something else. And because folks do cancel, it can open FP slots earlier than the moving window which you can then book.


That's good to know that I can keep checking for cancellations. Thanks!


----------



## gmi3804

HydroGuy said:


> No, MP functions much like legacy FP at WDW where the FP window starts in the morning and then just moves throughout the day.
> 
> There are some key differences, however. Among them is that you can cancel your FP and then get a FP for something else. And because folks do cancel, it can open FP slots earlier than the moving window which you can then book.





Yooperroo said:


> That's good to know that I can keep checking for cancellations. Thanks!



As a "WDW Person" (I don't get to DL as much as I'd like, unfortunately), I can attest that the "refresh method," i.e., checking for cancellations, more often than not yields some really good FPP options. For example, the line at HM could be 45 minutes, but checking for a FPP might show one available, after refreshing the screen several times, in the next 10 minutes. We tested this at MK one day, where we started around 1PM, and by 4PM had done 14 major rides, just going from attraction to attraction, pulling the next FPP as soon as the current one was scanned. We also took advantage of the five-minutes-before window allowance. Only physical exhaustion made us stop, and by that time we'd proven our point.


----------



## Yooperroo

gmi3804 said:


> As a "WDW Person" (I don't get to DL as much as I'd like, unfortunately), I can attest that the "refresh method," i.e., checking for cancellations, more often than not yields some really good FPP options. For example, the line at HM could be 45 minutes, but checking for a FPP might show one available, after refreshing the screen several times, in the next 10 minutes. We tested this at MK one day, where we started around 1PM, and by 4PM had done 14 major rides, just going from attraction to attraction, pulling the next FPP as soon as the current one was scanned. We also took advantage of the five-minutes-before window allowance. Only physical exhaustion made us stop, and by that time we'd proven our point.



That is awesome. Thanks for sharing.

Do you know if you can get fastpasses for DCA while in DL? We have park hoppers so we can go bakd and forth. Or do you need to be in that actual park to book a fastpass for it?


----------



## pblack

Yooperroo said:


> That is awesome. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Do you know if you can get fastpasses for DCA while in DL? We have park hoppers so we can go bakd and forth. Or do you need to be in that actual park to book a fastpass for it?



You can pull fastpasses for DCA while in DL, or even from your hotel room (if you go back during the day) once you've already checked into the park.


----------



## Yooperroo

pblack said:


> You can pull fastpasses for DCA while in DL, or even from your hotel room (if you go back during the day) once you've already checked into the park.



This is great news. I've been debating with myself whether the maxpass is worh it, and it's starting to sound like it definitely is.


----------



## pblack

Yooperroo said:


> This is great news. I've been debating with myself whether the maxpass is worh it, and it's starting to sound like it definitely is.



I don't know how long your trip is/how many people in your party, but i'd definitely do it for at least one day and see whether or not you like it. I absolutely loved it when we tried it out about a month ago.


----------



## JsMom2

Used Maxpass in May, and it was awesome (would've been better without the $10 per day price).  But once we'd scanned a FP into a ride, I was able to book FPs for the next ride while we were walking through the queue!


----------



## kappyfamily

Hi everyone- just to make sure I have this right our family of 4 (1 adult and 3 teenagers) should each download the app on their own phone and we each individually get our FP? Or can I manage them all on my phone? There will be times that they will be at the park without me so I'm guessing they each get their own account?

Thank you!


----------



## ClaraOswald

Man, I hope they don't each need their own account/phone since someone in my party will only be 5 (and obviously no phone) during our next trip.


----------



## smartlabelprint

kappyfamily said:


> Hi everyone- just to make sure I have this right our family of 4 (1 adult and 3 teenagers) should each download the app on their own phone and we each individually get our FP? Or can I manage them all on my phone? There will be times that they will be at the park without me so I'm guessing they each get their own account?
> 
> Thank you!


You can manage them all on your phone. But they can all be on your DH phone at the same time. Kid can just have theirs. Flexible.


----------



## kappyfamily

smartlabelprint said:


> You can manage them all on your phone. But they can all be on your DH phone at the same time. Kid can just have theirs. Flexible.


Thank you, it's appreciated!


----------



## BlueSuitDonald

So we can all use the same account but have it on different phones to scan in? Or they can all be scanned in from one phone if it is the same fastpass for everyone?


----------



## tinksdreamwishes

So if we have maxpass and rope drop at say DL, would we have had to enter DCA before I can book a maxpass for that park?


----------



## Skyegirl1999

tinksdreamwishes said:


> So if we have maxpass and rope drop at say DL, would we have had to enter DCA before I can book a maxpass for that park?


No.  Once you've entered one park, you can book for either park with Maxpass.


----------



## tinksdreamwishes

Skyegirl1999 said:


> No.  Once you've entered one park, you can book for either park with Maxpass.


Nice!!!!


----------



## Geemo

Geemo said:


> This is the issue for families.
> MaxPass is $10 per ticket per day.
> 
> It can add up fast when a family is going for multiple days.
> 
> When I go I generally take anywhere from two to five grandkids with me for a min of 4 days in the parks.
> 
> One thing some families are doing with MP, is buying it for one ticket to get the PhotoPass for the day that is included.  $10 just for the photos makes it nice!





ClaraOswald said:


> I haven't been following MP stuff much. What do you get with Photopass for that $10 a day, exactly?


MaxPass is $10 per ticket.   Check this link out for MP info.  Scroll down to #3 for PhotoPass details.
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2017/08/five-things-you-might-not-know-about-disney-maxpass/

Sorry it took so long to answer....

Geemo


----------



## jrjankowski8

Everyone in your party's can have their own account and app but it's not necessary. Unfortunately and unlike WDW, you have to scan each ticket into everyone's app for each account if you want to grant access to the full party on each. At WDW you can scan your tickets and then link everyone. 

And yes you can refresh away! I love that feature at WDW and it works the same in DL. I was even able to get a FP for Radiator Springs Racers at 2pm with a 3pm return time, even after FP was sold out. Also note that the only people who have access to these cancelled FPs are others with MaxPass. Once passes "sell out" for the day, paper tickets are done and out of luck.


----------



## algae

jrjankowski8 said:


> Everyone in your party's can have their own account and app but it's not necessary. Unfortunately and unlike WDW, you have to scan each ticket into everyone's app for each account if you want to grant access to the full party on each. At WDW you can scan your tickets and then link everyone.



  Yes, it's a pain to enter all the tickets into everyone's phone. There should be a way to enter them all into one phone and propagate them all to other phones. You really want to have all the tickets in at least one app, though. That way, when pulling FastPasses via MaxPass, you can get a FastPass for everyone at the same time and you all get the same return time. If everyone does it separately on their own phone, you run the risk of some people getting completely different return times that may or may not overlap in time.



jrjankowski8 said:


> And yes you can refresh away! I love that feature at WDW and it works the same in DL. I was even able to get a FP for Radiator Springs Racers at 2pm with a 3pm return time, even after FP was sold out. Also note that the only people who have access to these cancelled FPs are others with MaxPass. Once passes "sell out" for the day, paper tickets are done and out of luck.



Awesome feature that relies on people actually cancelling their MaxPass if they don't think they'll use it. So let's make sure to cancel unneeded passes everyone.
Kind of like anonymous fairly dust


----------



## LacyBelle

algae said:


> Yes, it's a pain to enter all the tickets into everyone's phone. There should be a way to enter them all into one phone and propagate them all to other phones. You really want to have all the tickets in at least one app, though. That way, when pulling FastPasses via MaxPass, you can get a FastPass for everyone at the same time and you all get the same return time. If everyone does it separately on their own phone, you run the risk of some people getting completely different return times that may or may not overlap in time.



This is interesting. To make sure I understand...
Hubby and I each have our own Disney accounts and the app installed with our APs attached.
So, we should add our APs to each others phones and then form a FP 'group' (or whatever it's called).
Then, one of us can book a FP for the 'group' at the same time to ensure we get the same return time.
When we go to use the FPs, we can each just scan our own phones to access the queue (so as not to delay the line with multiple swipes and scans).
Is that correct?


----------



## algae

Yup, in the app, you can create a FastPass Party. When you try to get a FastPass, it will present a list of tickets/passes linked in the app and you can select/deselect which tickets to get a FastPass for. Usually, just leave all the tickets selected and you'll get a FastPass for everyone at the same time. Then, the FastPass will show up on everyone's phone. 

When entering the ride, we found it easier to have one person scan all the FastPasses for the group instead of making everyone open up the app on their own phone to scan in. Same goes for entering the park. Scan one ticket, swipe and scan the next--all from the same phone. But, maybe that's just us.


----------



## sashasmommy

Yes. You can also get a FP for DCA while in DL, even though DCA has not opened yet.  We just did that, got into DL at 8 am, DCA wasn't open until 9. Pulled a FP for DCA at 8:30.



Yooperroo said:


> That is awesome. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Do you know if you can get fastpasses for DCA while in DL? We have park hoppers so we can go bakd and forth. Or do you need to be in that actual park to book a fastpass for it?


----------



## sashasmommy

We did not get the multi-experience FP when RSR broke down.  It broke down right before our FP window expired (of course we had ran all the way across the park to get there in time), the FP disappeared from my account.  I was told that we could come back to the ride when it opened and use our park tickets to scan for FP, but there was no mention of "multi-experience".  When the ride came back up and we made our way over there, the line for FP was a mile long and we decided to just ditch it because we were going back to DCA another day.  When I got back to the hotel, right before park closing, a multi-experience FP showed up on my phone.  When I clicked on it to see if it would list the rides we could have used it on, it disappeared.  

>> Another interesting thing that I encountered is my RSR FP (return time 7:30-8 PM, and DCA closed at 8PM that day) became multiple experience pass when RSR broke down at 7-ish PM. We didn't use that pass because we left and went back to the hotel. For some reason, that pass is valid until the next day, which was a very nice surprise...


----------



## sashasmommy

To answer my own question that I posted a while back - you can pull a FP for a park that is not open yet, if you have entered the other park.  Last Thursday, DL opened at 8, DCA opened at 9.  We got into DL at 8 and pulled a FP for Screamin' at 8:30.


----------



## disneymum58

I'm trying to figure out the best order to get FP. For example, I have entered Disneyland and am about to get my first FP. Do I get a FP that has a return time 60-90 minutes away or do I get one with an almost "instant" return time? I've been watching the return times on the app and some rides seem to have "instant" returns fairly consistently through out the day.
What order have you found work the best?


----------



## starshine514

I guess it depends on when you enter. Rope drop? Get one for an hour out and enjoy the short lines on other (non-FP) rides when the park opens. Later in the day, it would depend on what you felt like doing first. When you get an almost-instant FP, the app makes you wait 30 minutes before getting another FP.


----------



## disneymum58

I had read others experience that as soon as they scanned the FP they were allowed a new one, even sooner than 30 minutes.
I guess we will experiment the first day and see how it works?
I am such an early riser! Usually we manage to be first or second at the gate.


----------



## Sue M

We just got back. MaxPass was so worth it. We would ropedrop and get in a stand by line for an attraction that usually has long wait after rope drop.  While in the (shorter) standby line we'd make our first FP.


----------



## 22Tink

disneymum58 said:


> I had read others experience that as soon as they scanned the FP they were allowed a new one, even sooner than 30 minutes.
> I guess we will experiment the first day and see how it works?
> I am such an early riser! Usually we manage to be first or second at the gate.


Yes, once you scan your FP the 30 minute wait is gone. We ran back and forth between California Screamin' and Goofy's Fly School! Both had instant return times and my DD loves both so it was awesome!


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

Bumping


----------



## Skyegirl1999

disneymum58 said:


> I'm trying to figure out the best order to get FP. For example, I have entered Disneyland and am about to get my first FP. Do I get a FP that has a return time 60-90 minutes away or do I get one with an almost "instant" return time? I've been watching the return times on the app and some rides seem to have "instant" returns fairly consistently through out the day.
> What order have you found work the best?


At DCA, if you want to ride GOTG, RSR, and Soarin' (at least right now while it's at one theater), you need to do one of those right away, pull a new one every 90 minutes, and you still might not get all 3 depending on how crowded it is.

At DL, right now I'd probably do Space and HMH first and then switch to "immediates" until it looks like Indiana Jones/Splash are getting late and then do them.


----------



## Nonsuch

JsMom2 said:


> Used Maxpass in May, and it was awesome (would've been better without the $10 per day price).  But once we'd scanned a FP into a ride, I was able to book FPs for the next ride while we were walking through the queue!


Maxpass debut was July 19


----------



## onlyoneash

Skyegirl1999 said:


> At DCA, if you want to ride GOTG, RSR, and Soarin' (at least right now while it's at one theater), you need to do one of those right away, pull a new one every 90 minutes, and you still might not get all 3 depending on how crowded it is.
> 
> At DL, right now I'd probably do Space and HMH first and then switch to "immediates" until it looks like Indiana Jones/Splash are getting late and then do them.



Yes, fastpasses have been going extremely fast this past week at DCA.I would get Soarin very first as it goes the fastest. Then GOTG, then RSR and TSMM last.

At DL,  get SM(Now ghost galaxy) or HM very first. Don't ride those things standby right now. Wait times at least 75 min even from the earliest AM. Indy, BTMRR, and Splash have had fastpasses avail for later, so get those last.


----------



## BriannaRuth

algae said:


> Yes, it's a pain to enter all the tickets into everyone's phone. There should be a way to enter them all into one phone and propagate them all to other phones.



You don't have to enter all the tickets into everyone's phone if you all use the same Disney account.  When we were there, I downloaded the app on my phone first and scanned everyone's tickets into it.  Then I gave everyone else in my family my sign-in info.  They all downloaded the app on their phones, used my sign-in, and all the tickets automatically showed up on their phones.  Each of us could pull FPs from the app whether we were together or separate.


----------



## lcp9

Clarification - I thought you still had to show your physical ticket as fast pass to get through FP line. Can you just use a phone without having to get your ticket out each time?


----------



## PHXscuba

lcp9 said:


> Clarification - I thought you still had to show your physical ticket as fast pass to get through FP line. Can you just use a phone without having to get your ticket out each time?



Yes, you get a barcode on your phone that you can use as a FP to redeem it. I found it faster for everyone to have their ticket on a lanyard and scan individually than to call up the app and scan everyone's barcode from one phone. For two people it would probably take about the same time, but a group of 6 people swiping through one one phone would take longer. Plus, the "5 minutes early" trick works with your park ticket, but I don't think the barcode shows up on your phone app until official FP start time.

PHXscuba


----------



## Kender

PHXscuba said:


> Yes, you get a barcode on your phone that you can use as a FP to redeem it. I found it faster for everyone to have their ticket on a lanyard and scan individually than to call up the app and scan everyone's barcode from one phone. For two people it would probably take about the same time, but a group of 6 people swiping through one one phone would take longer. Plus, the "5 minutes early" trick works with your park ticket, but I don't think the barcode shows up on your phone app until official FP start time.
> 
> PHXscuba



Agreed about just using ticket/AP instead of app to scan (I found myself waiting so long for people to flip through because their party would block the other scan point and not let anyone up to it; took less time in my opinion when I watched large groups just scan their tickets), but the FP does show as active at five minutes prior even in the app.


----------



## DL_Forever

bluecruiser said:


> Even if you have added your park ticket to the app, you can't purchase MaxPass until you have entered the park for the day.
> 
> The exception is if you have an annual pass - you can add unlimited days of MaxPass for a one-time fee of $75. Note it's not pro-rated, so unless you expect to use 8 or more days of MaxPass during the remaining time on your current annual pass, it would be cheaper to buy individual days of MaxPass at $10/day.



If I have an A/P, can I purchase the unlimited days before I get to the parks?  I don't want to wait at the ticket booth to upgrade if I don't have to.


----------



## Kender

DL_Forever said:


> If I have an A/P, can I purchase the unlimited days before I get to the parks?  I don't want to wait at the ticket booth to upgrade if I don't have to.



To my knowledge you still have to go to the ticket booth to add MP to your AP.  It's included in my AP, though, so I have no first hand knowledge.  But most comments I've seen speak of being required to go to the ticket booth.


----------



## lcp9

PHXscuba said:


> Yes, you get a barcode on your phone that you can use as a FP to redeem it. I found it faster for everyone to have their ticket on a lanyard and scan individually than to call up the app and scan everyone's barcode from one phone. For two people it would probably take about the same time, but a group of 6 people swiping through one one phone would take longer. Plus, the "5 minutes early" trick works with your park ticket, but I don't think the barcode shows up on your phone app until official FP start time.
> 
> PHXscuba



thanks! I was hoping the phone would work b/c I'll have two little kid tickets to keep track of, but it sounds like it's a pain.


----------



## PHXscuba

lcp9 said:


> thanks! I was hoping the phone would work b/c I'll have two little kid tickets to keep track of, but it sounds like it's a pain.



Probably not too big a pain to use your phone, especially if the other option is pulling out tickets for small kids and scanning them yourself anyways. But I am making my teens carry their own lanyard/tickets next month!

PHXscuba


----------



## 22Tink

lcp9 said:


> thanks! I was hoping the phone would work b/c I'll have two little kid tickets to keep track of, but it sounds like it's a pain.


I put two tickets per lanyard, bar codes facing out. It was super quick to scan, flip, and scan!


----------



## Jedi Mouse

We got to try out Maxpass for the first time Saturday and loved it.  We went down for one day specifically to see the Halloween decorations and ride Guardians: Monsters After Dark.  The ability to grab FP's as soon as our next window opened with no planning or extra walking was great.  We were also able to jump on the app right at 3:00 when the FP's became available for Monsters After Dark and secure FP's for 6:20, which was helpful because we needed to leave for home a little early.  If it was available when we purchased our AP's I would have added Maxpass without a second thought, especially considering my signature passes will no longer come with Photopass which we enjoy.  But we expire in January and don't have enough full park days planned to make the $300 price for the four of us worth it.  We will be getting it for at least a few days on our last two trips on our AP's.


----------



## starshine514

22Tink said:


> Yes, once you scan your FP the 30 minute wait is gone. We ran back and forth between California Screamin' and Goofy's Fly School! Both had instant return times and my DD loves both so it was awesome!


That's awesome. I didn't check every time, but I did notice that in several cases the FP didn't disappear from my account right away. It was usually gone by the time we exited the ride, but often still there after we had scanned in, but were still in the queue. When they were still there, the 30-minute rule still appeared to apply (it wouldn't let me make another FP reservation, but that is quite possibly related to the fact that the original FP was still appearing in my account).


----------



## lcp9

22Tink said:


> I put two tickets per lanyard, bar codes facing out. It was super quick to scan, flip, and scan!



Smart! I need to get some lanyards before we go.


----------



## 22Tink

starshine514 said:


> That's awesome. I didn't check every time, but I did notice that in several cases the FP didn't disappear from my account right away. It was usually gone by the time we exited the ride, but often still there after we had scanned in, but were still in the queue. When they were still there, the 30-minute rule still appeared to apply (it wouldn't let me make another FP reservation, but that is quite possibly related to the fact that the original FP was still appearing in my account).


I had that happen, too, some of the time. There didn't really seem to be any rhyme or reason to it. Sometimes I could rebook right away, sometimes I did it as soon as we exited the ride.


----------



## Priory

Jedi Mouse said:


> We got to try out Maxpass for the first time Saturday and loved it.  We went down for one day specifically to see the Halloween decorations and ride Guardians: Monsters After Dark.  The ability to grab FP's as soon as our next window opened with no planning or extra walking was great.  We were also able to jump on the app right at 3:00 when the FP's became available for Monsters After Dark and secure FP's for 6:20, which was helpful because we needed to leave for home a little early.  If it was available when we purchased our AP's I would have added Maxpass without a second thought, especially considering my signature passes will no longer come with Photopass which we enjoy.  But we expire in January and don't have enough full park days planned to make the $300 price for the four of us worth it.  We will be getting it for at least a few days on our last two trips on our AP's.



Does Monsters after Dark always start fastpass distribution at 3? Because I was playing with my app just now and around 2:45 fastpasses for it seemed to be available (but who knows if they really are, I am nowhere near the parks  ). I sort of want to plan when to try getting those during my trip.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

Priory said:


> Does Monsters after Dark always start fastpass distribution at 3? Because I was playing with my app just now and around 2:45 fastpasses for it seemed to be available (but who knows if they really are, I am nowhere near the parks  ). I sort of want to plan when to try getting those during my trip.


Yesterday I couldn't get one at 2:50, and then at 3:06 I was able to pull one for 6:35-7:35... so it was 3:00 or pretty close yesterday, at least.


----------



## Jedi Mouse

Priory said:


> Does Monsters after Dark always start fastpass distribution at 3? Because I was playing with my app just now and around 2:45 fastpasses for it seemed to be available (but who knows if they really are, I am nowhere near the parks  ). I sort of want to plan when to try getting those during my trip.


I tried at 2:55 and couldn't do it Saturday.  I then got on PotC and spent the entire time watching for a signal, which I got when we entered the main show building at 3:05 and snagged FP's for 6:20.


----------



## angelinaxox

I am not sure if this question has been asked and answered already. I am planning on booking a Disneyland trip including the hotel and tickets through my travel agent.  When I book the trip, am I able to ask the travel agent to add the Maxpass to it or do I have to go on the app and purchase it myself?


----------



## DLRExpert

Priory said:


> Does Monsters after Dark always start fastpass distribution at 3? Because I was playing with my app just now and around 2:45 fastpasses for it seemed to be available (but who knows if they really are, I am nowhere near the parks  ). I sort of want to plan when to try getting those during my trip.



If you open the app, select the time bubble on the park map, and scroll down, it will tell you when the Fastpass Distribution starts.

ME


----------



## DLRExpert

angelinaxox said:


> I am not sure if this question has been asked and answered already. I am planning on booking a Disneyland trip including the hotel and tickets through my travel agent.  When I book the trip, am I able to ask the travel agent to add the Maxpass to it or do I have to go on the app and purchase it myself?



You can ask, but its just as easy to add the MaxPass to your park tickets when you enter the park.

ME


----------



## angelinaxox

Thanks for the reply. I will ask as I would prefer to purchase it before I enter the park.


----------



## mpadilla89

How is MP affecting the regular FP system. Are they gone much quicker? By what time would you say regular FP run out for either RSR or Soaring?

We are going in December and $10 per person would cost us an extra $160 for the trip. Which is not much with the PP but Our costco package already comes with Photo pass so no extra there. 

Are FP still available through out the day or are they gone because of MP users?


----------



## o&smom

Our family of four will be in DL at the end of Dec. for five days.  I do not want to add the maxpass for all days of our trip to our parkhopper tickets.  How do I add it for just one day?  Would I have to wait until our last day and add it in the app to our tickets for that day or can we add it earlier for just one day?


----------



## smartlabelprint

o&smom said:


> Our family of four will be in DL at the end of Dec. for five days.  I do not want to add the maxpass for all days of our trip to our parkhopper tickets.  How do I add it for just one day?  Would I have to wait until our last day and add it in the app to our tickets for that day or can we add it earlier for just one day?


You can add it on any day of your trip.


----------



## DLRExpert

mpadilla89 said:


> How is MP affecting the regular FP system. Are they gone much quicker? By what time would you say regular FP run out for either RSR or Soaring?
> 
> We are going in December and $10 per person would cost us an extra $160 for the trip. Which is not much with the PP but Our costco package already comes with Photo pass so no extra there.
> 
> Are FP still available through out the day or are they gone because of MP users?



MP seems to have no effect on regular FP selling out faster.
However, Soarin is currently selling out faster because the attraction is down to one screen and they are limiting the number of Fastpasses.

*Benefits of using MP over original FP *
- MP is great if you are going to park hop. I feel its almost a mandatory upgrade.
- MP FP return times can differ from what the FP return time may be, due to guest canceling FPs through MP and those FPs going back into the MP system.
- 2-hour retrieval windows go down to an hour and a half if you use MP.
- Nice to be able to grab FP through MP instead of having to be near the attraction to manually grab FP.

ME


----------



## HydroGuy

I have an MP question I do not remember being asked yet here.

If you are lucky enough to get someone's canceled MPs and thus earlier than where the main FP window has moved to, what happens to your next available FP time?

For example, say it is noon and the FP window for GOTG is 5-6PM. But someone cancels a 12:15-1:15 FP and you get it. Does that mean you can get the GOTG FP and then at 12:15 get another FP for something else?


----------



## o&smom

smartlabelprint said:


> You can add it on any day of your trip.


Thanks for the info!  Excited about that!  Since I cannot access the app and maxpass can you explain how to do this?  When you enter the park and access the app does it give you the choice of just for that day or for the entire time of your tickets?  Trying to add that now seems to only be a possibility with adding to ALL park hopper days.  Thanks!


----------



## Kender

o&smom said:


> Thanks for the info!  Excited about that!  Since I cannot access the app and maxpass can you explain how to do this?  When you enter the park and access the app does it give you the choice of just for that day or for the entire time of your tickets?  Trying to add that now seems to only be a possibility with adding to ALL park hopper days.  Thanks!



You have to add it day of that you want it after entering the parks.


----------



## o&smom

Kender said:


> You have to add it day of that you want it after entering the parks.


Thanks!


----------



## az4boys

HydroGuy said:


> I have an MP question I do not remember being asked yet here.
> 
> If you are lucky enough to get someone's canceled MPs and thus earlier than where the main FP window has moved to, what happens to your next available FP time?
> 
> For example, say it is noon and the FP window for GOTG is 5-6PM. But someone cancels a 12:15-1:15 FP and you get it. Does that mean you can get the GOTG FP and then at 12:15 get another FP for something else?



I don't have any experience, but it seems like it would follow the same rules as any other FP obtained through MP. If you get the GOTG FP at noon, you could get another one at 12:30 (standard minimum 30 minute wait), unless you actually scanned into the ride at between 12:15 and 12:29. In that case you could get another FP as soon as you scanned into GOTG.


----------



## smartlabelprint

o&smom said:


> Thanks for the info!  Excited about that!  Since I cannot access the app and maxpass can you explain how to do this?  When you enter the park and access the app does it give you the choice of just for that day or for the entire time of your tickets?  Trying to add that now seems to only be a possibility with adding to ALL park hopper days.  Thanks!


You access maxpass through the app once you've entered the park for the day. I think you have to add it each day. You do not have the option to buy all days on your first day. Only when you initially buy your ticket.


----------



## smartlabelprint

HydroGuy said:


> I have an MP question I do not remember being asked yet here.
> 
> If you are lucky enough to get someone's canceled MPs and thus earlier than where the main FP window has moved to, what happens to your next available FP time?
> 
> For example, say it is noon and the FP window for GOTG is 5-6PM. But someone cancels a 12:15-1:15 FP and you get it. Does that mean you can get the GOTG FP and then at 12:15 get another FP for something else?


You can't hold two fp for the same ride. I don't think it would let you get the 12:15 fp without deleting your 5 pm one first.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

smartlabelprint said:


> You can't hold two fp for the same ride. I don't think it would let you get the 12:15 fp without deleting your 5 pm one first.



No, he's not saying he'd have a 5:00 one, he's saying the posted FP return time is 5, but he's able to pick up a cancelled pass for 12:15. 

While I don't have experience, I would assume it would work like any other FP you hold, meaning you could pull another at 12:15.


----------



## starshine514

mpadilla89 said:


> How is MP affecting the regular FP system. Are they gone much quicker? By what time would you say regular FP run out for either RSR or Soaring?
> 
> We are going in December and $10 per person would cost us an extra $160 for the trip. Which is not much with the PP but Our costco package already comes with Photo pass so no extra there.
> 
> Are FP still available through out the day or are they gone because of MP users?


It appeared that they were just giving out more FPs. The FPs lines were usually pretty long. For example, two weeks ago, we rode GOTG. The FP line wound all through the FP queue and entrance. They then divided up the FP line into two lines of guest going back towards where the trolley enters/exits, next the line broke and you went across the street into an opened backstage area where the line wound around. I'd say the FP line was about 30 minutes (while standby was around an hour and a half).


----------



## starshine514

HydroGuy said:


> I have an MP question I do not remember being asked yet here.
> 
> If you are lucky enough to get someone's canceled MPs and thus earlier than where the main FP window has moved to, what happens to your next available FP time?
> 
> For example, say it is noon and the FP window for GOTG is 5-6PM. But someone cancels a 12:15-1:15 FP and you get it. Does that mean you can get the GOTG FP and then at 12:15 get another FP for something else?


Since it is a close return time, the standard time to get another FP would be 30 minutes. So, you should definitely be able to get another at 12:30. If you ride right away, and they clear the FP right away, and you actually get a signal inside the GOTG ride building, then you might be able to get another FP at 12:15.


----------



## HydroGuy

starshine514 said:


> Since it is a close return time, the standard time to get another FP would be 30 minutes. So, you should definitely be able to get another at 12:30. If you ride right away, and they clear the FP right away, and you actually get a signal inside the GOTG ride building, then you might be able to get another FP at 12:15.


Ah, that makes sense - that it would work like the "instant" FPs. 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## mpadilla89

starshine514 said:


> It appeared that they were just giving out more FPs. The FPs lines were usually pretty long. For example, two weeks ago, we rode GOTG. The FP line wound all through the FP queue and entrance. They then divided up the FP line into two lines of guest going back towards where the trolley enters/exits, next the line broke and you went across the street into an opened backstage area where the line wound around. I'd say the FP line was about 30 minutes (while standby was around an hour and a half).



so it seems like FP are still available during the day even with MP being used. Do you think this will change for the holiday season?
If we try for a fast pass for RSR ,TSMM, after 12 pm will there be any available or no?  at Disneyland we will probably only pull a FP for HM and Star Tours if needed. 

We always take advantage of being there early and get which ever ride is priority and grab a fast pass for the rest.


----------



## starshine514

mpadilla89 said:


> so it seems like FP are still available during the day even with MP being used. Do you think this will change for the holiday season?
> If we try for a fast pass for RSR ,TSMM, after 12 pm will there be any available or no?  at Disneyland we will probably only pull a FP for HM and Star Tours if needed.
> 
> We always take advantage of being there early and get which ever ride is priority and grab a fast pass for the rest.


TSMM FPs were lasting well into the afternoon when we were there, so I think that you'll probably have a good chance of pulling one at noon. IIRC, the ones that ran out earliest in DCA were RSR, GOTG, and Soarin'. I would pull HMH before Star Tours.


----------



## PirateRedhead

mpadilla89 said:


> If we try for a fast pass for RSR ,TSMM, after 12 pm will there be any available or no?  at Disneyland we will probably only pull a FP for HM and Star Tours if needed.



We'll be there in 10 days so I started haunting the app on Sunday and keeping track. I checked every FP ride every few hours on Sunday, and then a few times each day on Mon. & Tues. Soarin FPs were always gone in the first few hours, as were GOTG. RSR FPs were always gone before 2. Every other FP ride in both parks still showed availability when I checked at 4:45pm. By 7:10, which was my next check, SM and HM were gone, but the others were still distributing FPs.


----------



## eeudj

following.... talk to you soon


----------



## gmi3804

Is there a list somewhere of MP attractions? Are all FP attractions automatically MP attractions as well?


----------



## Kender

gmi3804 said:


> Is there a list somewhere of MP attractions? Are all FP attractions automatically MP attractions as well?



If it has FP, it has MP.

The exception being shows (WOC, F!). Anything that's not considered a ride FP cannot use MP.  You still have to physically go to those kiosks to get a FP.


----------



## twodogs

Kender said:


> If it has FP, it has MP.
> 
> The exception being shows (WOC, F!). Anything that's not considered a ride FP cannot use MP.  You still have to physically go to those kiosks to get a FP.



And the show FP are disconnected from ride FP (paper or MP) so you can get the show FPs and not interfere with ability to get FP for rides. We LOVED MP!


----------



## gmi3804

Thanks!

Do DLR parks honor the 5 minutes before/15 minutes after FP return like WDW parks do?


----------



## dina444444

gmi3804 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Do DLR parks honor the 5 minutes before/15 minutes after FP return like WDW parks do?


Yes


----------



## longtimedisneylurker

gmi3804 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Do DLR parks honor the 5 minutes before/15 minutes after FP return like WDW parks do?



Yes.


----------



## hanna-nana

After we enter the parks, can I buy MP for all my tickets at once?


----------



## TigerlilyAJ

Wow. Pretty insane to see all the rumors and questions over the past eight months skimming this thread from Page 1 to Page 87 in one sitting.
After all that, I have questions for my group as we have four things that make us "not average" when weighing to MP or not to MP: 
1) There are *six of us*, DH, myself, and our kids, comprising four Disney adults and two kids, both over 40" (one only just above),
2) DH is the *only one with a phone* that connects to internet, WiFi, etc., but mine could be made to do so (but I would consider it to be under duress), 
3) We are coming from Canada, so *WiFi only, no data plan* to use in the parks, (this link is helpful: https://disneyland.disney.go.com/guest-services/internet-wifi/), and 
4) Regardless of age and height, there are *many FP rides that only some of our group would ride.* DH does nothing resembling a roller coaster, and neither does DS3. DS1 and DD will go on a lot, but some things impinge on DS1's sensory issues (no Space) and DD, age 3yo, is too short for some FP rides. DS2 and I are the only ones who would ride pretty much all the FP attractions.

Coming from so far, we stay for a long time, and thus get APs. (Still can't believe I can't get more than a 5-day ticket.) I always get PhotoPass without question. At $75 pp, it would be $450 more for us all to get MP. That feels egregious. We could pay for our OC friends (family of 4) to come join us for a day for that much. But what would happen if only some of us got MP? I'm still waiting for someone with a split party, like even meeting friends who didn't get MP when you did, talking about getting FPs for the whole group through older means while perhaps using MP for a subset for other attractions. For example, I would want six FPs for Haunted Mansion, but would only need four for RSR, and only two for California Screamin'. Is MP still worthwhile for such a party? Can we manage with a subset having MP? If my DH is the only one using the app, the rest of us will be OK scanning our APs, even if he is not among our party getting on, say, CS, right?
TIA for any clarifications and opinions.


----------



## Niltiac

I can't answer all your questions because I haven't even used MP myself, but I've been researching it so I think I can speak on a couple of your concerns.


TigerlilyAJ said:


> 3) We are coming from Canada, so *WiFi only, no data plan* to use in the parks, (this link is helpful: https://disneyland.disney.go.com/guest-services/internet-wifi/)


I would suggest you do some serious research on people's experiences with wifi in the parks.  Many have said it's horrible, though I've seen some reports that it's improving.  Make sure you know what you're getting yourself into if you won't have a data plan as a backup.  


TigerlilyAJ said:


> If my DH is the only one using the app, the rest of us will be OK scanning our APs, even if he is not among our party getting on, say, CS, right?


Yes, you should only need either the app or the ticket (not both) to use the FP.  So you can split up and you won't need access to the app to redeem FP.  


TigerlilyAJ said:


> At $75 pp, it would be $450 more for us all to get MP.


I've seen consistent reports from AP holders who have said that they were able to purchase MP at the $10 day rate and then later that day go to the ticket booth to add the $75 option to their AP, and they received credit for the $10 they had already paid.  So one option for you would be to pay for MP for the first day at $10/person, and then see how you like it and decide before the end of the day if it's really worth it for the rest of the trip.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

TigerlilyAJ said:


> Wow. Pretty insane to see all the rumors and questions over the past eight months skimming this thread from Page 1 to Page 87 in one sitting.
> After all that, I have questions for my group as we have four things that make us "not average" when weighing to MP or not to MP:
> 1) There are *six of us*, DH, myself, and our kids, comprising four Disney adults and two kids, both over 40" (one only just above),
> 2) DH is the *only one with a phone* that connects to internet, WiFi, etc., but mine could be made to do so (but I would consider it to be under duress),
> 3) We are coming from Canada, so *WiFi only, no data plan* to use in the parks, (this link is helpful: https://disneyland.disney.go.com/guest-services/internet-wifi/), and
> 4) Regardless of age and height, there are *many FP rides that only some of our group would ride.* DH does nothing resembling a roller coaster, and neither does DS3. DS1 and DD will go on a lot, but some things impinge on DS1's sensory issues (no Space) and DD, age 3yo, is too short for some FP rides. DS2 and I are the only ones who would ride pretty much all the FP attractions.
> 
> Coming from so far, we stay for a long time, and thus get APs. (Still can't believe I can't get more than a 5-day ticket.) I always get PhotoPass without question. At $75 pp, it would be $450 more for us all to get MP. That feels egregious. We could pay for our OC friends (family of 4) to come join us for a day for that much. But what would happen if only some of us got MP? I'm still waiting for someone with a split party, like even meeting friends who didn't get MP when you did, talking about getting FPs for the whole group through older means while perhaps using MP for a subset for other attractions. For example, I would want six FPs for Haunted Mansion, but would only need four for RSR, and only two for California Screamin'. Is MP still worthwhile for such a party? Can we manage with a subset having MP? If my DH is the only one using the app, the rest of us will be OK scanning our APs, even if he is not among our party getting on, say, CS, right?
> TIA for any clarifications and opinions.


The wifi is essentially nonexistent.  It renders the "benefit" of Maxpass worthless since you can't book from most places, and getting to a working wi-fi spot is practically as much of a hassle as just going to the FP machine.

So if you really won't have a data plan, then just have one person purchase MP for the photo purposes and you're all set.  They can just pull FPs from the machines like normal with the rest of you, no big deal.

If you decide to get a data plan, I'd recommend that you do a "Maxpass day" to maximize bit rides one day, but again, if you don't have a data plan, Maxpass is not going to be worth it in my opinion.

ETA: I have Maxpass for myself and my daughter, and we frequently meet up with other AP holders who don't have Maxpass.  We literally just got home from a day at DCA where I was there with our two MP and three family members with regular FP.  So I could definitely give tips about how to maximize a "partial Maxpass party," but again, if you won't have wifi, it is not worth it.  It is fine to have one person purchase it but never "use" it, then you get photos for cheaper but just ignore the FP options.  Hope that helps.


----------



## 22Tink

TigerlilyAJ said:


> Wow. Pretty insane to see all the rumors and questions over the past eight months skimming this thread from Page 1 to Page 87 in one sitting.
> After all that, I have questions for my group as we have four things that make us "not average" when weighing to MP or not to MP:
> 1) There are *six of us*, DH, myself, and our kids, comprising four Disney adults and two kids, both over 40" (one only just above),
> 2) DH is the *only one with a phone* that connects to internet, WiFi, etc., but mine could be made to do so (but I would consider it to be under duress),
> 3) We are coming from Canada, so *WiFi only, no data plan* to use in the parks, (this link is helpful: https://disneyland.disney.go.com/guest-services/internet-wifi/), and
> 4) Regardless of age and height, there are *many FP rides that only some of our group would ride.* DH does nothing resembling a roller coaster, and neither does DS3. DS1 and DD will go on a lot, but some things impinge on DS1's sensory issues (no Space) and DD, age 3yo, is too short for some FP rides. DS2 and I are the only ones who would ride pretty much all the FP attractions.
> 
> Coming from so far, we stay for a long time, and thus get APs. (Still can't believe I can't get more than a 5-day ticket.) I always get PhotoPass without question. At $75 pp, it would be $450 more for us all to get MP. That feels egregious. We could pay for our OC friends (family of 4) to come join us for a day for that much. But what would happen if only some of us got MP? I'm still waiting for someone with a split party, like even meeting friends who didn't get MP when you did, talking about getting FPs for the whole group through older means while perhaps using MP for a subset for other attractions. For example, I would want six FPs for Haunted Mansion, but would only need four for RSR, and only two for California Screamin'. Is MP still worthwhile for such a party? Can we manage with a subset having MP? If my DH is the only one using the app, the rest of us will be OK scanning our APs, even if he is not among our party getting on, say, CS, right?
> TIA for any clarifications and opinions.


Were from Canada (BC) as well and I put a US plan on my phone. Seriously, the wifi was practically non existent while we were there. I can't imagine trying to use MP, or even the app in general, relying only on the wifi in the parks. Is there no US data package you could put on at least one phone in your party? It would make your MP experience so much better!!


----------



## twitch

I couldn't figure out how to cancel a FP from my phone today. Bug? User error? Or a change in policy?

(IOS 10.3.3 on an iPhone 7)


----------



## Skyegirl1999

twitch said:


> I couldn't figure out how to cancel a FP from my phone today. Bug? User error? Or a change in policy?
> 
> (IOS 10.3.3 on an iPhone 7)


I cancelled one today on an iPhone (I'm whatever IOS hasn't updated in the past few weeks).

Have you been able to do it before and couldn't this time?  I just clicked on the "cancel FP" option.


----------



## twitch

Skyegirl1999 said:


> I cancelled one today on an iPhone (I'm whatever IOS hasn't updated in the past few weeks).
> 
> Have you been able to do it before and couldn't this time?  I just clicked on the "cancel FP" option.



I don't think I had ever done it before. Where is the "cancel FP" option found?


----------



## Skyegirl1999

twitch said:


> I don't think I had ever done it before. Where is the "cancel FP" option found?


You know, I'm having trouble visualizing it, but I think when you click on the FP itself under "my plans" or "all my plans" or whatever that is, then it gives you the option to cancel. 

Hopefully someone can chime in with something more helpful.  Maybe a screenshot.


----------



## gmi3804

With MP, can you get a second MP (for a different attraction) after the 90-minute retrieval time if the first MP is farther away in the future? For example, at 8AM park open I get an after-dark RSR; can I start searching for another starting at at 9:31?


----------



## Frozen2014

TigerlilyAJ said:


> Wow. Pretty insane to see all the rumors and questions over the past eight months skimming this thread from Page 1 to Page 87 in one sitting.
> After all that, I have questions for my group as we have four things that make us "not average" when weighing to MP or not to MP:
> 1) There are *six of us*, DH, myself, and our kids, comprising four Disney adults and two kids, both over 40" (one only just above),
> 2) DH is the *only one with a phone* that connects to internet, WiFi, etc., but mine could be made to do so (but I would consider it to be under duress),
> 3) We are coming from Canada, so *WiFi only, no data plan* to use in the parks, (this link is helpful: https://disneyland.disney.go.com/guest-services/internet-wifi/), and
> 4) Regardless of age and height, there are *many FP rides that only some of our group would ride.* DH does nothing resembling a roller coaster, and neither does DS3. DS1 and DD will go on a lot, but some things impinge on DS1's sensory issues (no Space) and DD, age 3yo, is too short for some FP rides. DS2 and I are the only ones who would ride pretty much all the FP attractions.
> 
> Coming from so far, we stay for a long time, and thus get APs. (Still can't believe I can't get more than a 5-day ticket.) I always get PhotoPass without question. At $75 pp, it would be $450 more for us all to get MP. That feels egregious. We could pay for our OC friends (family of 4) to come join us for a day for that much. But what would happen if only some of us got MP? I'm still waiting for someone with a split party, like even meeting friends who didn't get MP when you did, talking about getting FPs for the whole group through older means while perhaps using MP for a subset for other attractions. For example, I would want six FPs for Haunted Mansion, but would only need four for RSR, and only two for California Screamin'. Is MP still worthwhile for such a party? Can we manage with a subset having MP? If my DH is the only one using the app, the rest of us will be OK scanning our APs, even if he is not among our party getting on, say, CS, right?
> TIA for any clarifications and opinions.



I've only been once recently but can give my input as we used MaxPass for 3 of our 4 days.  It was super helpful for us but the four of us went on the FastPass rides.  What rides would your party use it for?  For us (with lesser crowds), we used it mostly for Radiator Springs, Toy Story, Soarin and Guaridans at DCA and Indiana Jones, Big Thunder (but not really needed as line ups weren't long), Star Tours and Splash once (but then we realized single rider line as our son was the only one).  Seems pricey for you if its not that useful as you do still have the use of paper Fast Pass.   But if there are some rides that a couple of you would find useful, then you could just get it for the people that will use it...and even try it for one day and see how that goes.  You don't need to get it for every day of your trip.

Also, we are from Canada and originally weren't going to have a data plan either, but then we ended up getting a cheap roaming plan.  I think it was $5 a day and it worked really well.  One phone would be sufficient but have heard that the wifi isn't working well yet.


----------



## twitch

gmi3804 said:


> With MP, can you get a second MP (for a different attraction) after the 90-minute retrieval time if the first MP is farther away in the future? For example, at 8AM park open I get an after-dark RSR; can I start searching for another starting at at 9:31?



Let me answer your example first, and then your first question.

At 8AM, you will not be able to get a FP for an after-dark RSR. FPs are available in order throughout the day, and cannot be booked in advance like at WDW. At an 8AM park open, you will be able to pull your first FP after you cross the turnstile (around 7:30), and the first FP you pull will likely be for 8:30.

Now, to your underlying question: Yes. Let me just provide an example that could happen. At 12pm, you pull an after-dark FP for RSR. At 1:30, you'll be able to pull a FP for California Screamin.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

gmi3804 said:


> With MP, can you get a second MP (for a different attraction) after the 90-minute retrieval time if the first MP is farther away in the future? For example, at 8AM park open I get an after-dark RSR; can I start searching for another starting at at 9:31?


At twitch noted, you can pull a FP as soon as you enter the turnstiles, and you don't have a choice on timing - it's next available.  If you keep an eye on FP return times on the app, you can pull RSR when it hits "after dark," but you'll need to be eligible to pull your next FP at that point (or you could cancel whatever FP is blocking you).

You may find this post helpful: https://www.disboards.com/threads/the-answer-to-when-can-i-pull-my-next-fp.3634984/


----------



## ExcitedMama

MP was great when I just bought it for myself everyday to use for PP. On our last day I bought it for all of us to ensure we got on rides that were hard to FP like GOTG. That's when it was awful. Maybe DL has better signal strength or less people using it or it was the time of day but I used it to MP HM, ST and TS at DL just fine but as we tried to do GOTG at DCA I couldn't get it to connect at all. This was the ride DS wanted to do and we hadn't been able to get a FP so DH took DS to try and get a FP in person for the after dark ride. Luckily he tried their tickets and my MP must have gone through even though it never said so on my phone. Given the expense of doing it for everyone, especially if not everyone will need it, you may want to consider testing it out with some of your party first. If you don't have any problems you can easily add it to more people but if you have problems you can save the cost of adding everyone to it.


----------



## gmi3804

Thanks! I was mistaking it for the WDW FPs where you can choose a later time.


----------



## kyrkea333

We are in Anaheim now. Day one I tried to set my son up with Maxpass (I got an AP with MP for the year). I couldn't access the app anywhere in DL or DCA on my android phone with wifi. I decided to try my iPad yesterday with wifi and was successful using the app 90% of the time. So possibly apple products are working better with MP and the app? That being said, we decided we were doing just fine without MP, and didn't bother with it, but I think I might try again for Sunday and Monday. I am very happy to have the photopass with my AP, and I will see how it goes with my iPad. 
Has anyone else had more success with wifi using an iPhone as opposed to android?


----------



## Linkura

kyrkea333 said:


> We are in Anaheim now. Day one I tried to set my son up with Maxpass (I got an AP with MP for the year). I couldn't access the app anywhere in DL or DCA on my android phone with wifi. I decided to try my iPad yesterday with wifi and was successful using the app 90% of the time. So possibly apple products are working better with MP and the app? That being said, we decided we were doing just fine without MP, and didn't bother with it, but I think I might try again for Sunday and Monday. I am very happy to have the photopass with my AP, and I will see how it goes with my iPad.
> Has anyone else had more success with wifi using an iPhone as opposed to android?


Nah, it was still terrible with my iPhone.  I don't have an Android device to compare, though.


----------



## hanna-nana

Are there more MPs available than FPs? As of now I think it is space and HMH showing no more FPs. Does this mean there are no more MPs, too?


----------



## Niltiac

hanna-nana said:


> Are there more MPs available than FPs? As of now I think it is space and HMH showing no more FPs. Does this mean there are no more MPs, too?


As far as I've been able to tell I think regular FP and MP pull from the same pool. However, MP gives people the option to cancel a FP and other people with MP can take the cancelled spots, so in a way MP gives you access to more inventory. Using MP, you would have the possibility of getting a FP after they're all gone for the day if someone else cancels. But in general, I think both would run out at the same time.


----------



## 22Tink

kyrkea333 said:


> We are in Anaheim now. Day one I tried to set my son up with Maxpass (I got an AP with MP for the year). I couldn't access the app anywhere in DL or DCA on my android phone with wifi. I decided to try my iPad yesterday with wifi and was successful using the app 90% of the time. So possibly apple products are working better with MP and the app? That being said, we decided we were doing just fine without MP, and didn't bother with it, but I think I might try again for Sunday and Monday. I am very happy to have the photopass with my AP, and I will see how it goes with my iPad.
> Has anyone else had more success with wifi using an iPhone as opposed to android?


Nope, I have an iPhone and couldn’t use the wifi at all.


----------



## PirateRedhead

Skyegirl1999 said:


> You know, I'm having trouble visualizing it, but I think when you click on the FP itself under "my plans" or "all my plans" or whatever that is, then it gives you the option to cancel.
> 
> Hopefully someone can chime in with something more helpful.  Maybe a screenshot.



If you click into the FP there is a cancel option. By any chance was it left over from a Rider Swap? We were unable to cancel those; CMs had to do it.


----------



## ExcitedMama

iPhone here and it was awful.


----------



## aliceindisneyland

Here now, using data only. DH's Verizon iPhone 7 can't open the app except when it's not important. My Google phone is working great. interestingly, Google uses Sprint and I have not been able to get a signal in Disneyland with Sprint service in ten years of trying.


----------



## lcp9

Those of you saying it's terrible, you're talking about wifi, correct? Generally speaking, is Verizon data ok for max pass? I don't really remember having any trouble before.


----------



## Linkura

lcp9 said:


> Those of you saying it's terrible, you're talking about wifi, correct? Generally speaking, is Verizon data ok for max pass? I don't really remember having any trouble before.


For the most part, but there were still a few areas where I had trouble getting service.


----------



## PHXscuba

lcp9 said:


> Those of you saying it's terrible, you're talking about wifi, correct? Generally speaking, is Verizon data ok for max pass? I don't really remember having any trouble before.



Verizon worked fine 98% of the time for MaxPass etc. during our trip in August. And I used less than 1GB of data for that whole month, so the MaxPass data usage was much less than I thought it would be.

PHXscuba


----------



## Niltiac

aliceindisneyland said:


> Here now, using data only. DH's Verizon iPhone 7 can't open the app except when it's not important. My Google phone is working great. interestingly, Google uses Sprint and I have not been able to get a signal in Disneyland with Sprint service in ten years of trying.


I have Sprint and have never had a problem getting signal in the parks, other than inside ride buildings. I've only had Sprint for a few years though, so maybe they've improved their coverage over time.


----------



## Linkura

PHXscuba said:


> Verizon worked fine 98% of the time for MaxPass etc. during our trip in August. And I used less than 1GB of data for that whole month, so the MaxPass data usage was much less than I thought it would be.
> 
> PHXscuba


Yes, I can say that the data usage of the app is very low, at least.  There's no worry of overages.


----------



## gmi3804

T-Mobile here, and zero problems getting cellular reception. Unlimited data here, so I don’t need WiFi.


----------



## bethwc101

With Photopass on your Maxpass can they just scan my AP when I get photos done and will it link up to my account or do I need one of the Photopass cards? 
Also how does it work getting attraction photos?


----------



## Linkura

bethwc101 said:


> With Photopass on your Maxpass can they just scan my AP when I get photos done and will it link up to my account or do I need one of the Photopass cards?
> Also how does it work getting attraction photos?


Not sure on the first question.  I believe that is the case.

Second question, you need to get the number of your photo and enter it in manually.  I would just take a picture of the picture with my phone and then enter the number in later.


----------



## gmi3804

gmi3804 said:


> T-Mobile here, and zero problems getting cellular reception. Unlimited data here, so I don’t need WiFi.



Thought I’d check in and say that I spoke too soon. There are several spots (mostly in lines, like at Splash) where the cell service is non-existent. But I never had a problem anywhere outside.


----------



## dina444444

bethwc101 said:


> With Photopass on your Maxpass can they just scan my AP when I get photos done and will it link up to my account or do I need one of the Photopass cards?
> Also how does it work getting attraction photos?


You may need to scan/type in the photo pass numbers on your ap into the app for them to show up. Alternatively you can show them the QR code that is generated in the app for the to scan for your pictures.


----------



## DL_Forever

I take back my words about not getting MaxPass.  We were in the parks for two days September 30th & October 1st, tried it and absolutely loved it.  I am still disgruntled about being nickled and dimed to death, but we will probably use it again for our next trip in December.

ETA:  We have AT&T and really had no issues with reception except inside some of the rides (Guardians, Soarin, etc.).  I wasn't using the wifi though, only our cellular data.  My battery did almost run out on Sunday, as we didn't return to our hotel for midafternoon nap/recharge.  I ended up buying a fuel rod in the park and charged mine all the way back up, then traded in the used fuel rod and charged up my husbands phone.


----------



## GeneralTso

Just returned home and a HUGE Maxpass fan. We have Verizon, never had any issues anywhere in either park.  It just worked.
We used our physical AP for PhotoPass, just easier than pulling stuff up on the phone.  It saved so much time and walking to book a FP via phone. Love the new system.


----------



## lindyv321

I’m excited to test out MP on Saturday. My bf has Verizon and I have TMobile. I made him download the app and use my sign in so we can use whichever phone has the best reception. 

Sorry if this has been asked... if I’m in DCA can I book a MP for a ride in DL?


----------



## dina444444

lindyv321 said:


> I’m excited to test out MP on Saturday. My bf has Verizon and I have TMobile. I made him download the app and use my sign in so we can use whichever phone has the best reception.
> 
> Sorry if this has been asked... if I’m in DCA can I book a MP for a ride in DL?


Yes


----------



## az4boys

lindyv321 said:


> Sorry if this has been asked... if I’m in DCA can I book a MP for a ride in DL?


 Yes


----------



## lindyv321

Thank you!


----------



## twodogs

To cancel a FP in MP, you have to actually click on the FP and then get to the next screen where the actual FPs are, and then there is the option to cancel, IIRC.


----------



## twodogs

hanna-nana said:


> Are there more MPs available than FPs? As of now I think it is space and HMH showing no more FPs. Does this mean there are no more MPs, too?



Yes and no.  Yes, there are no more FPs, paper or with MP when the app says they are out.  BUT if you have MP, keep refreshing or trying to book one, and FPs WILL often open up, for rides that are "all out for the day" on the app and out for the day at the paper machines.  As well, often for rides where the return time on the app is much later that day, when you actually go to book it via MP, it will sometimes offer you a much earlier time (a cancelled MP I guess).  So don't go by what the general app says about return time or availability if you are using MP.  Try to actually book something, and it often gives many other options.  SO FUN!!!


----------



## Priory

We were headed out last night and right before we walked past star tours I decided to check for fun. Lo an behold a fast pass was available to use immediately (they had been gone earlier). Definitely worth checking.


----------



## twodogs

Wonderful!!!


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

21 days for us!! My little ol Disney package should show up today!  

So, max pass... I know we will do it because we only have 2 park days (doing a must have a little Disney speed trip!) my question is about the photopass part... does it work like the regular photopass?  When we are done with our two days, will all the ride photos, pics with the photographers and stuff all be on our account?  Can I then get a cd or download them?  Is that extra?  What about borders and all that?  Included?


----------



## Linkura

Mommy2PrincessAbby said:


> 21 days for us!! My little ol Disney package should show up today!
> 
> So, max pass... I know we will do it because we only have 2 park days (doing a must have a little Disney speed trip!) my question is about the photopass part... does it work like the regular photopass?  When we are done with our two days, will all the ride photos, pics with the photographers and stuff all be on our account?  Can I then get a cd or download them?  Is that extra?  What about borders and all that?  Included?


It works the same way as regular PP. I don't think they have borders anymore though.


----------



## Priory

On any photopass photo you can crop, filter, add stickers and borders in the app


----------



## Winnowill

Note that ride photos don't automatically show up in your account. You need to add the photo numbers to it yourself to get them.


----------



## Priory

Also, ride photos take forever (sometimes next day) to show up once you have entered the code.


----------



## mom2rtk

Priory said:


> On any photopass photo you can crop, filter, add stickers and borders in the app


I know they tested this out in the ios app last year. Is it still there? Is the selection of borders any better? It was substantially less than in previous years. Almost not worth the bother. And it was very convoluted. You had to export the photo with the changes by email or maybe one of the social media sites, but couldn't save it to your account.


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

Thanks everyone... I am excited to try it out!


----------



## Priory

mom2rtk said:


> I know they tested this out in the ios app last year. Is it still there? Is the selection of borders any better? It was substantially less than in previous years. Almost not worth the bother. And it was very convoluted. You had to export the photo with the changes by email or maybe one of the social media sites, but couldn't save it to your account.



I think the selection is alright about 15 borders and there are currently some Halloween options which is nice. You can save directly to your device but not to the account.


----------



## mpadilla89

We will be in the parks on dec 27-31 staying on site. At first i had said no MP now i am thinking I might use it on our last day if we are not able to do the rides we want.
The only rides we will be riding that have MP are HM, Buzz, Star Tours, and maybe BTM and on DCA soaring and RSR and TSMM  which we could do on our EMH with just regular fast passes i think.

Will I be able to add MP the night before to our next day. Or do i have to do it on that they we plan on using it?
can they all be on one phone? Do i need my tickets each time?


----------



## FCDub

mpadilla89 said:


> We will be in the parks on dec 27-31 staying on site. At first i had said no MP now i am thinking I might use it on our last day if we are not able to do the rides we want.
> The only rides we will be riding that have MP are HM, Buzz, Star Tours, and maybe BTM and on DCA soaring and RSR and TSMM  which we could do on our EMH with just regular fast passes i think.
> 
> Will I be able to add MP the night before to our next day. Or do i have to do it on that they we plan on using it?
> can they all be on one phone? Do i need my tickets each time?



Do it the day you plan to use it. You can have everyone's tickets linked in one account. You'll need to scan each ticket (either hard copy or in the app) for each ride.


----------



## Linkura

You have to wait until you're in the park to purchase them on your phone (make sure to scan in the tickets).  No other way to get it beforehand unless you buy it bundled with your tickets directly from Disney.


----------



## mpadilla89

Linkura said:


> You have to wait until you're in the park to purchase them on your phone (make sure to scan in the tickets).  No other way to get it beforehand unless you buy it bundled with your tickets directly from Disney.


Thanks. and no i will not bundle because i might just use it one day.

Can i hold all tickets or everyone must hold their own? I remember reading different answers to this.
so the option will not show up until we are inside the parks? What is the earliest we can get a fp? not until official opening or during EMH


----------



## smartlabelprint

mpadilla89 said:


> Thanks. and no i will not bundle because i might just use it one day.
> 
> Can i hold all tickets or everyone must hold their own? I remember reading different answers to this.
> so the option will not show up until we are inside the parks? What is the earliest we can get a fp? not until official opening or during EMH


You can have all of the tickets on your app.  Then you book FP as a group.

The option will not show up until your ticket is scanned and you enter.

The earliest you can get a FP is prior to park opening.  After you have purchased MP.


----------



## ricardol

I have a question. I think I read someone in this forum that did this.. 

I have park hoppers that I will upgrade to Annual Pass, the low tier one...  As we go into the park the first day , the timing of the upgrade is what I need to work out

I read from someone that they purchased the $10 Maxpass for the day and then when they went to upgrade their AP they took the $10 towards the $75 maxpass yearly cost for AP.

Anyone have any experience on this?


----------



## AnotherGoofy

Quick question about purchasing maxpass. I understand that I have to buy it the day of use (ie can't buy the night before and don't want to 'pre-purchase for our entire trip). I also understand that I can book DCA from DLR and DLR from DCA subject to the 2 hr restriction AND that I can also book from the hotel (DLH). Does that mean that I can BUY the maxpass from the DLH as well given they seem to be on the same 'network' or do I have to physically be in either DCA or DLR to purchase the day's Maxpass for the family. Also if I attend early MH, can I buy the MP then of do I have to wait for 'public' (non-resort) guest opening...

Thanks... 4 more sleeps!!!


----------



## FCDub

AnotherGoofy said:


> Quick question about purchasing maxpass. I understand that I have to buy it the day of use (ie can't buy the night before and don't want to 'pre-purchase for our entire trip). I also understand that I can book DCA from DLR and DLR from DCA subject to the 2 hr restriction AND that I can also book from the hotel (DLH). Does that mean that I can BUY the maxpass from the DLH as well given they seem to be on the same 'network' or do I have to physically be in either DCA or DLR to purchase the day's Maxpass for the family. Also if I attend early MH, can I buy the MP then of do I have to wait for 'public' (non-resort) guest opening...
> 
> Thanks... 4 more sleeps!!!



Your ticket must be scanned into a park for it to work (and for you to even be able to purchase MaxPass, I believe). And I also believe it's a 90-minute window, not two hours.


----------



## Niltiac

AnotherGoofy said:


> Quick question about purchasing maxpass. I understand that I have to buy it the day of use (ie can't buy the night before and don't want to 'pre-purchase for our entire trip). I also understand that I can book DCA from DLR and DLR from DCA subject to the 2 hr restriction AND that I can also book from the hotel (DLH). Does that mean that I can BUY the maxpass from the DLH as well given they seem to be on the same 'network' or do I have to physically be in either DCA or DLR to purchase the day's Maxpass for the family. Also if I attend early MH, can I buy the MP then of do I have to wait for 'public' (non-resort) guest opening...


I don't think it matters what hotel you're staying at. You can book FP from your room no matter where it is if you've already been to the parks that day. So, hypothetically, could you go to the parks in the morning and then go back to your room and purchase MP from there? I'm not sure, but you might as well purchase it when you go in the morning if you know you want it.

I think you should be able to purchase it during EMH as long as you're scanned in. I've heard of some people being able to book FP during EMH, so I would imagine that means you can purchase at that time as well.


----------



## Linkura

FCDub said:


> Your ticket must be scanned into a park for it to work (and for you to even be able to purchase MaxPass, I believe). And I also believe it's a 90-minute window, not two hours.


Paper FPs are 2 hours; MP FPs are 90 minutes.


----------



## smartlabelprint

ricardol said:


> I have a question. I think I read someone in this forum that did this..
> 
> I have park hoppers that I will upgrade to Annual Pass, the low tier one...  As we go into the park the first day , the timing of the upgrade is what I need to work out
> 
> I read from someone that they purchased the $10 Maxpass for the day and then when they went to upgrade their AP they took the $10 towards the $75 maxpass yearly cost for AP.
> 
> Anyone have any experience on this?


I've read this reported on this thread. No personal experience.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMouse

1st time using maxpass this week-couple a questions.  How easy is it to purchase once you enter park?  I already have cc entered in account and just assume you click maxpass and buy pretty easily, but haven't seen steps anywhere.  2nd - all tix and maxpasses will be on my account.  Does everyone in party need to have an account with maxpass interlinked between accounts, or just 1 of us and others login to my account?  The question is around utilizing the included photopass for other family members when I may not be around.  Thank you.


----------



## smartlabelprint

MickeyMinnieMouse said:


> 1st time using maxpass this week-couple a questions.  How easy is it to purchase once you enter park?  I already have cc entered in account and just assume you click maxpass and buy pretty easily, but haven't seen steps anywhere.  2nd - all tix and maxpasses will be on my account.  Does everyone in party need to have an account with maxpass interlinked between accounts, or just 1 of us and others login to my account?  The question is around utilizing the included photopass for other family members when I may not be around.  Thank you.


If you're not around they can get the little card from the photopass photographer and add that card into your account later.


----------



## dina444444

Linkura said:


> Paper FPs are 2 hours; MP FPs are 90 minutes.


Paper FPs are 2 hours if you don't have MP. If you have MP and pull a paper FP the wait is 90 minutes


----------



## lindyv321

MP was amazing on our one day visit yesterday!! It was pretty busy but we were able to all our musts! I will definitely use it again on all future trips.


----------



## PHXscuba

MickeyMinnieMouse said:


> 1st time using maxpass this week-couple a questions.  How easy is it to purchase once you enter park?  I already have cc entered in account and just assume you click maxpass and buy pretty easily, but haven't seen steps anywhere.  2nd - all tix and maxpasses will be on my account.  Does everyone in party need to have an account with maxpass interlinked between accounts, or just 1 of us and others login to my account?  The question is around utilizing the included photopass for other family members when I may not be around.  Thank you.



You only need one account for however many people you want to link together to potentially get MaxPass/FastPasses together.

(Before going to the parks)
1. Add each ticket into the AP by scanning the barcode or entering the numbers. For each ticket, give it a name so you know whose is whose -- especially important if you plan to split up or get different FPs. (I put their initial on the physical card so we knew which one they needed to hold to go through the gate and sign/get their picture taken)
2. Once you have ALL entered the gate scanners, pull up the app and click on the "Get FP" icon. It will prompt you to re-enter your password, and then enter the 3-digit verification code from the back of the credit card attached to your account. As soon as this clears and you get a "success" type of message, you can book your first set of FPs, even before park opening.

To have others use the PhotoPass when you are not together:
1. (Before you separate) Go to the "My Photos" section and the "Link PhotoPass" icon. It will pull up a QR code that anyone in your party can use to put the photos on your account.
2. Take a screenshot of the QR code and text it to anyone in your party who might need it. They can show that to any photographer who will scan it after they take the photos.
3. For ride photos, take a quick shot of the after-ride screen with the letters and numbers (like C38475637). Later -- even the next day -- you can add them into the app, also under the Link PhotoPass section -- "Link photo, card or purchase"
4. If anyone has photos taken and doesn't have the QR code with them, they can get a card with a QR code from that photographer and you can scan it to the app later.

PHXscuba


----------



## MickeyMinnieMouse

PHXscuba said:


> You only need one account for however many people you want to link together to potentially get MaxPass/FastPasses together.
> 
> (Before going to the parks)
> 1. Add each ticket into the AP by scanning the barcode or entering the numbers. For each ticket, give it a name so you know whose is whose -- especially important if you plan to split up or get different FPs. (I put their initial on the physical card so we knew which one they needed to hold to go through the gate and sign/get their picture taken)
> 2. Once you have ALL entered the gate scanners, pull up the app and click on the "Get FP" icon. It will prompt you to re-enter your password, and then enter the 3-digit verification code from the back of the credit card attached to your account. As soon as this clears and you get a "success" type of message, you can book your first set of FPs, even before park opening.
> 
> To have others use the PhotoPass when you are not together:
> 1. (Before you separate) Go to the "My Photos" section and the "Link PhotoPass" icon. It will pull up a QR code that anyone in your party can use to put the photos on your account.
> 2. Take a screenshot of the QR code and text it to anyone in your party who might need it. They can show that to any photographer who will scan it after they take the photos.
> 3. For ride photos, take a quick shot of the after-ride screen with the letters and numbers (like C38475637). Later -- even the next day -- you can add them into the app, also under the Link PhotoPass section -- "Link photo, card or purchase"
> 4. If anyone has photos taken and doesn't have the QR code with them, they can get a card with a QR code from that photographer and you can scan it to the app later.
> 
> PHXscuba



Excellent  - Really appreciate the detailed response!


----------



## DizHanna456

Hi! I just wanted to post here that I just came back from a 4 day trip. We purchased MP all 4 days, even though the first day we had MHP and the last day we could only stay in the parks until 3:30pm. However, I am SO glad we purchased it. It was well worth the cost for us, 2 people at $20/day. I have never done so much at Disneyland and honestly had the best trip ever. 

We are big on rides and often times don’t have enough time to check out shows like Frozen or Magical Map. But with MP we had enough time (can't believe I've never seen Magical Map... it's amazing). More importantly we were way more relaxed. It’s so nice to not have to run and grab FPs. Also, photos is a plus. With all this time on our hands we found ourselves waiting in more Photopass lines! Anyway, I highly recommend MP. A huge thank you to this thread for helping me prepare with vital tips (like: purchase and grab your first one immediately after entering the park, always grab a new one whenever your window is open to maximize the amount you can grab through the day, if you can afford the battery/data check MP windows-- someone may have cancelled their MP and you can pick it up, etc.)

Honestly I hope MP never goes away. The only way to do DLR now for me.


----------



## smartlabelprint

For my March trip I am considering purchasing a 5 day hopper. Then upgrading to deluxe AP. I cannot lock in the MP price for the AP. Should I get it on the 5 day passes? Or will it ruin it for my next trip when I will probably not be able to afford MP?


----------



## lcp9

PHXscuba said:


> You only need one account for however many people you want to link together to potentially get MaxPass/FastPasses together.
> 
> (Before going to the parks)
> 1. Add each ticket into the AP by scanning the barcode or entering the numbers. For each ticket, give it a name so you know whose is whose -- especially important if you plan to split up or get different FPs. (I put their initial on the physical card so we knew which one they needed to hold to go through the gate and sign/get their picture taken)
> 2. Once you have ALL entered the gate scanners, pull up the app and click on the "Get FP" icon. It will prompt you to re-enter your password, and then enter the 3-digit verification code from the back of the credit card attached to your account. As soon as this clears and you get a "success" type of message, you can book your first set of FPs, even before park opening.
> 
> To have others use the PhotoPass when you are not together:
> 1. (Before you separate) Go to the "My Photos" section and the "Link PhotoPass" icon. It will pull up a QR code that anyone in your party can use to put the photos on your account.
> 2. Take a screenshot of the QR code and text it to anyone in your party who might need it. They can show that to any photographer who will scan it after they take the photos.
> 3. For ride photos, take a quick shot of the after-ride screen with the letters and numbers (like C38475637). Later -- even the next day -- you can add them into the app, also under the Link PhotoPass section -- "Link photo, card or purchase"
> 4. If anyone has photos taken and doesn't have the QR code with them, they can get a card with a QR code from that photographer and you can scan it to the app later.
> 
> PHXscuba



I added our tickets a couple weeks ago, and at that point I didn't see any option to name the tickets, and going back into the app I still don't see anything. Is that just for APs or is it possible to name just regular passes (we have 3 day PH)? Thank you!


----------



## MGD2007

Apologies if this has been asked and answered:  How does Maxpass work with early entry mornings?  Can you begin to book fastpasses as soon as you are in the park, or is the system down until the official park opening time?


----------



## Linkura

MGD2007 said:


> Apologies if this has been asked and answered:  How does Maxpass work with early entry mornings?  Can you begin to book fastpasses as soon as you are in the park, or is the system down until the official park opening time?


As soon as you are in the park.


----------



## nervous1sttimer

I am going in a few weeks with a group of seven and our budget does not allow for Maxpass ($350 USD for everyone with our 5-day hoppers). I will get it for mine just to access the photos. But all the talk about how awesome it is has me pretty bummed out. I need someone to tell me we are going to be fine without it!


----------



## Linkura

nervous1sttimer said:


> I am going in a few weeks with a group of seven and our budget does not allow for Maxpass ($350 USD for everyone with our 5-day hoppers). I will get it for mine just to access the photos. But all the talk about how awesome it is has me pretty bummed out. I need someone to tell me we are going to be fine without it!


YOU'LL BE FINE!   You got 5 days- plenty of time!


----------



## kyrkea333

nervous1sttimer said:


> I am going in a few weeks with a group of seven and our budget does not allow for Maxpass ($350 USD for everyone with our 5-day hoppers). I will get it for mine just to access the photos. But all the talk about how awesome it is has me pretty bummed out. I need someone to tell me we are going to be fine without it!


I had it because I upgraded to an AP plus the MaxPass and tried unsuccessfully to get it for my DS15 who had a 5 day park hopper. The wifi would just not cooperate until later in the day and by then it seemed like a waste to bother with it. WE WERE FINE! It would have been handy, but by no means did we suffer by not having it. We just used mine for all the photos, like you are planning. We didn't miss out on anything over the 5 days, and I'm sure you will find the same. Have a wonderful time!


----------



## gmi3804

My favorite MP moment from last week? Taking an afternoon nap break in the hotel and setting the alarm for 3PM, just so I could hop onto the app and snag some prime GotG:MAD FPs for later.


----------



## ricardol

I'm here today and have maxpass i need some tips

1) my other tickets like halloween party keep appearing on the screen whrn i go create a fastapass party. And every time i have to deselect all and pick the 4 with maxpass. Is there any trick so i dont have to go through this every single time?

2)How to check fastpass times when I still have a FP active? I dont see to find a way to do this. I thought i could keep a watch for cancellations for some rides and if i found one cancel my current fp. But I cant find available times and this is kind of frustrating to plan what to do next when my window opens at least.


----------



## dina444444

ricardol said:


> I'm here today and have maxpass i need some tips
> 
> 1) my other tickets like halloween party keep appearing on the screen whrn i go create a fastapass party. And every time i have to deselect all and pick the 4 with maxpass. Is there any trick so i dont have to go through this every single time?
> 
> 2)How to check fastpass times when I still have a FP active? I dont see to find a way to do this. I thought i could keep a watch for cancellations for some rides and if i found one cancel my current fp. But I cant find available times and this is kind of frustrating to plan what to do next when my window opens at least.


You can only look for cancellations when you are able to book your next fp.


----------



## DizHanna456

ricardol said:


> I'm here today and have maxpass i need some tips
> 
> 1) my other tickets like halloween party keep appearing on the screen whrn i go create a fastapass party. And every time i have to deselect all and pick the 4 with maxpass. Is there any trick so i dont have to go through this every single time?
> 
> 2)How to check fastpass times when I still have a FP active? I dont see to find a way to do this. I thought i could keep a watch for cancellations for some rides and if i found one cancel my current fp. But I cant find available times and this is kind of frustrating to plan what to do next when my window opens at least.



I kept track of what other windows were looking like by scrolling over the the rides on the map. When you click on them it shows current wait times but also current FP distribution windows. For me it happened once that even with a current MP (I think it was for screamin), the window for GoTG showed as distributing for the current time (it was like 1-2). So I was able to cancel my MP and grab that one. I dunno if it was a fluke or a miracle but it worked for me haha.


----------



## atisikitabasket

Please correct me if I am wrong.  We are a family of 6 and MP for 5 days is just too much but I was going to get it just for me for the PP part.  If I have MP can I just pull paper FP with everyone else?  I thought I could but just wanted to make sure it hadn't changed.


----------



## dina444444

atisikitabasket said:


> Please correct me if I am wrong.  We are a family of 6 and MP for 5 days is just too much but I was going to get it just for me for the PP part.  If I have MP can I just pull paper FP with everyone else?  I thought I could but just wanted to make sure it hadn't changed.


You can. the only difference is that your next time you can get another FP will be 30 minutes less than the rest of your party if the FP you are getting is more than 90 or 120 minutes out if that makes sense.


----------



## muffyn

PHXscuba said:


> You only need one account for however many people you want to link together to potentially get MaxPass/FastPasses together.
> 
> (Before going to the parks)
> 1. Add each ticket into the AP by scanning the barcode or entering the numbers. For each ticket, give it a name so you know whose is whose -- especially important if you plan to split up or get different FPs. (I put their initial on the physical card so we knew which one they needed to hold to go through the gate and sign/get their picture taken)
> 2. Once you have ALL entered the gate scanners, pull up the app and click on the "Get FP" icon. It will prompt you to re-enter your password, and then enter the 3-digit verification code from the back of the credit card attached to your account. As soon as this clears and you get a "success" type of message, you can book your first set of FPs, even before park opening.
> 
> the 3 digit code to which credit card? you pick one persons credit card? is this the one you used to purchase your ticket (or may not even purchased as I found one i can get from points), what if it was a gift? i am very confused
> 
> how do you deal with purchasing the tickets with the maxpass before going to DL? how far ahead can you join together all family's tickets.
> & then how soon can you look up fast passes?  be walking through the gates of the park,when park ticket is scanned, correct?
> 
> To have others use the PhotoPass when you are not together:
> 1. (Before you separate) Go to the "My Photos" section and the "Link PhotoPass" icon. It will pull up a QR code that anyone in your party can use to put the photos on your account.
> 2. Take a screenshot of the QR code and text it to anyone in your party who might need it. They can show that to any photographer who will scan it after they take the photos.
> 3. For ride photos, take a quick shot of the after-ride screen with the letters and numbers (like C38475637). Later -- even the next day -- you can add them into the app, also under the Link PhotoPass section -- "Link photo, card or purchase"
> 4. If anyone has photos taken and doesn't have the QR code with them, they can get a card with a QR code from that photographer and you can scan it to the app later.
> 
> If you dont want to mess with the app & just get a card from the photographer, can you get just ONE & you just hand that to EACH photographer to scan?  um, dont they frown on you for taking pictures of your ride photos?  they do sell prints at those rides, corrects, can they add more special effects on the pictures than what you can on the app? (is there a list somewhere of all the rides that do that?)  up to what point can you scan the cards in, like if you misplace a card, or forgot to put in a ride #?
> thanks
> 
> PHXscuba


----------



## Niltiac

muffyn said:


> the 3 digit code to which credit card? you pick one persons credit card? is this the one you used to purchase your ticket (or may not even purchased as I found one i can get from points), what if it was a gift? i am very confused


You can add a credit card to your disney account, and then use that account to log in to the app.  So basically go here https://disneyland.disney.go.com/login/ and either make an account or sign in and add your credit card.  Use whatever credit card you want to pay for MaxPass with.  If you have tickets that already have MaxPass included, I suspect you won't be required to have a credit card on file, but I'm not positive.


muffyn said:


> um, dont they frown on you for taking pictures of your ride photos?


Seriously everyone is up there taking pictures of the screens all the time.  If they frown upon it, they're not doing very much to discourage it.  The codes are long and they don't stay on the screen for very long, so copying down the code is a pain.  We just took a quick snapshot and copied the codes out later.


----------



## Linkura

Niltiac said:


> You can add a credit card to your disney account, and then use that account to log in to the app.  So basically go here https://disneyland.disney.go.com/login/ and either make an account or sign in and add your credit card.  Use whatever credit card you want to pay for MaxPass with.  If you have tickets that already have MaxPass included, I suspect you won't be required to have a credit card on file, but I'm not positive.
> 
> Seriously everyone is up there taking pictures of the screens all the time.  If they frown upon it, they're not doing very much to discourage it.  The codes are long and they don't stay on the screen for very long, so copying down the code is a pain.  We just took a quick snapshot and copied the codes out later.


Yeah, unless you take a picture of your code, it's virtually impossible to get it before it disappears. One time we even missed the code... and had to wait in line like ten minutes at the photo counter to get it because inconsiderate people were slowly deciding whether or not to buy photos (and neither party did of course).


----------



## JinxedSydney

PHXscuba said:


> You only need one account for however many people you want to link together to potentially get MaxPass/FastPasses together.
> 
> (Before going to the parks)
> 1. Add each ticket into the AP by scanning the barcode or entering the numbers. For each ticket, give it a name so you know whose is whose -- especially important if you plan to split up or get different FPs. (I put their initial on the physical card so we knew which one they needed to hold to go through the gate and sign/get their picture taken)
> 2. Once you have ALL entered the gate scanners, pull up the app and click on the "Get FP" icon. It will prompt you to re-enter your password, and then enter the 3-digit verification code from the back of the credit card attached to your account. As soon as this clears and you get a "success" type of message, you can book your first set of FPs, even before park opening.
> PHXscuba



Can anyone confirm if this works the same if I used a Disney Rewards card to purchase the tickets and MP?


----------



## PHXscuba

JinxedSydney said:


> Can anyone confirm if this works the same if I used a Disney Rewards card to purchase the tickets and MP?



If you have *already purchased MP* with your tickets you won't need to do most of the second step (buying the daily MP). Just have everyone's tickets scanned into your app beforehand, get everyone through the turnstiles, then start booking MaxPasses for your group through the app.

*For anyone purchasing MP the day of:* The credit card that matters is whatever one you have set up in your app's account info. How you purchased your tickets doesn't matter. (For my last visit, I had my personal AP --purchased almost a year before with a gift card, two 2-day plastic tickets purchased at a grocery store, and a 1-day e-ticket bought off a friend who couldn't use it!)

PHXscuba


----------



## lcp9

I have to say, spending another $40/day was annoying but unbelievably worth it. We go hard at DL, but maxpass made it so we literally never had a break. We were constantly getting new FP right at the available minute, and tried to get harder ones early so we never had to wait the full 90 minutes for a new one. Touring plans gets a lot of hate on here, but I think crowd levels are useful relative to each other. I like to look at the historical crowd levels for days we were there, to gauge what to expect (i.e. what a "5" feels like to us.) We were there on Monday 30th - felt moderately crowded to walk, but we were able to go on all headliners multiple times, we never waited more than 10 minutes in a line. TP rated at 5. Halloween was killer - standby lines weren't' more than 35 mins for anything (SM at 2pm) at DL any time I looked. Magic morning at 7am helped. 

Anyway, my point is that I couldn't even complain about NOS/Adventureland feeling jammed when we could get on any ride we wanted easily, and that was primarily due to maxpass.


----------



## lcp9

Also, FYI, CMs are still confused and frankly I think the general confusion is what keeps people from dealing with MP. At RSR on Monday a CM told me mine wasn't scanning correctly because I "couldn't have more than one FP at once." I just looked at him at said "That is untrue, I've been holding up to 3 fastpasses at once all day" and continued doing what I was doing. I think that kind of uncertainty is enough to keep infrequent visitors from buying it because it's intimidating.


----------



## HerbivoreMom

This thread needs a FAQ.


----------



## BriarRose59

I have purchased 2 4-day park hoppers with Max Pass through the Disneyland app. They both appear on my app with the proper names. Does my husband need to download the Disneyland app and add his ticket to it?  We are both running the Super Heroes Half and I run out of energy before he does. He may stay in the park later than me and want to use his MP.


----------



## Linkura

BriarRose59 said:


> I have purchased 2 4-day park hoppers with Max Pass through the Disneyland app. They both appear on my app with the proper names. Does my husband need to download the Disneyland app and add his ticket to it?  We are both running the Super Heroes Half and I run out of energy before he does. He may stay in the park later than me and want to use his MP.


He could use the kiosks, but if he wants to book via his phone, then he should dl it.


----------



## Kender

lcp9 said:


> Also, FYI, CMs are still confused and frankly I think the general confusion is what keeps people from dealing with MP. At RSR on Monday a CM told me mine wasn't scanning correctly because I "couldn't have more than one FP at once." I just looked at him at said "That is untrue, I've been holding up to 3 fastpasses at once all day" and continued doing what I was doing. I think that kind of uncertainty is enough to keep infrequent visitors from buying it because it's intimidating.



That sounds like a CM who also just plain doesn't understand FP at DLR let alone MP. 

I (politely) corrected a CM a couple weeks ago when he told a guest it was 2 hours between MP pulls. Let him know about the time differences (and thus additional perk) that MP has over regular FP.


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

We just did two days in the parks... I would say the crowds were about a 7 each day... we managed to ride 35 rides and wait/do the WOC dessert party, and eat of course in 18 park hours... 19 of those rides were during EMH or had no fast pass and 16 were very little wait or no wait max passes.  It was pretty spectacular.  We had a snafu when we entered and couldn’t buy the max pass, kept getting a call Disney error.  They fixed us right up and comped us max pass for our two days for the trouble of the 50 minutes we sat on the phone on hold or working with them.  So that made it even better.  I do think it should be a perk for on-site stays.


----------



## lcp9

Kender said:


> That sounds like a CM who also just plain doesn't understand FP at DLR let alone MP.
> 
> I (politely) corrected a CM a couple weeks ago when he told a guest it was 2 hours between MP pulls. Let him know about the time differences (and thus additional perk) that MP has over regular FP.



For sure - he was super nice and I was super nice, but it was clear he just really didn't understand it at all. I kept marveling at how people could choose to go to the standby line when you can waltz right onto rides from FP, and my mid-50s parents pointed out that it just really could be confusing to people who didn't know better (like them) so it's easiest to just stand in line. And I think that's true - steep learning curve to Disney strategy, but totally worth it.


----------



## az4boys

lcp9 said:


> For sure - he was super nice and I was super nice, but it was clear he just really didn't understand it at all. I kept marveling at how people could choose to go to the standby line when you can waltz right onto rides from FP, and my mid-50s parents pointed out that it just really could be confusing to people who didn't know better (like them) so it's easiest to just stand in line. And I think that's true - steep learning curve to Disney strategy, but totally worth it.


We were there in July, about a week before MP started. Even with traditional FP I was amazed at how many people didn't even try to use the traditional FP. BTMRR was a FP walk-on nearly the entire 4 days we were there. My kids could ride it over and over if they wanted with hardly any wait. After awhile it was a little awkward to keep breezing past the stand-by line that was 30-45 minutes. CM's even tried to help a few guests, but they just didn't get it.


----------



## HydroGuy

az4boys said:


> We were there in July, about a week before MP started. Even with traditional FP I was amazed at how many people didn't even try to use the traditional FP. BTMRR was a FP walk-on nearly the entire 4 days we were there. My kids could ride it over and over if they wanted with hardly any wait. After awhile it was a little awkward to keep breezing past the stand-by line that was 30-45 minutes. CM's even tried to help a few guests, but they just didn't get it.


It is of course always possible some of those guests were holding FPs for something else with a longer window and were not eligible for a FP.


----------



## PoohsFan1

We will be there from 12/24 to 1/1 and have purchased a hotel/ticket package through Disney (we have 5 day PHs).  I have been reading some of this thread (I need to go back and read it all) and I have a question.  I had read a PP saying something to the fact that they didn't want to purchase MP before their trip because they didn't want to bundle it.  What exactly does this mean? We don't have the tickets physically in our hands yet, do I have to have them linked in the app before I call Disney and tell them I want MP added? And to bundle MP, does that mean I can actually purchase MP before our trip even starts? I was under the assumption that we would have to purchase MP each day that we are in a park after we all scanned our cards (there are 4 of us).  I am trying to get my barrings straight before we leave, this is so new to us so any help will be greatly appreciated .


----------



## 22Tink

PoohsFan1 said:


> We will be there from 12/24 to 1/1 and have purchased a hotel/ticket package through Disney (we have 5 day PHs).  I have been reading some of this thread (I need to go back and read it all) and I have a question.  I had read a PP saying something to the fact that they didn't want to purchase MP before their trip because they didn't want to bundle it.  What exactly does this mean? We don't have the tickets physically in our hands yet, do I have to have them linked in the app before I call Disney and tell them I want MP added? And to bundle MP, does that mean I can actually purchase MP before our trip even starts? I was under the assumption that we would have to purchase MP each day that we are in a park after we all scanned our cards (there are 4 of us).  I am trying to get my barrings straight before we leave, this is so new to us so any help will be greatly appreciated .


For me personally, I like the option to purchase each day because we didn't use MP every park day last trip. On the day we focused on Fantasyland, for example, I didn't purchase it because those rides don't have MP anyway. If you bundle it I think you pay for every day even if you don't use it. It literally takes 30 seconds to purchase it after being scanned into the parks if you have your payment info saved into the app. It's so easy!


----------



## az4boys

HydroGuy said:


> It is of course always possible some of those guests were holding FPs for something else with a longer window and were not eligible for a FP.


I'm sure that was the case for some, but I watched several times as CM's pointed out the FP machines to confused guests. They stood there for a minute thinking, then got in the stand by line. Also, that week was an awesome week where Disney was tweaking the FP system. There was no wait between pulling FP's and there were multiple rides with walk-on FP times, including rides like Splash Mountain and Matterhorn at times. At one point my job was to get Indy FP's while my family went to Toon Town. Indy was not an immediate FP, but after a quick look at the app, I got BTMRR, Splash, HM, and then Indy. We didn't have to wait in stand-by for any of them. I think there are 3 categories of guests: those that have no idea how to use FP, those that use it casually but don't know how to be efficient, and those that use it to it's fullest potential.


----------



## HydroGuy

az4boys said:


> I'm sure that was the case for some, but I watched several times as CM's pointed out the FP machines to confused guests. They stood there for a minute thinking, then got in the stand by line. Also, that week was an awesome week where Disney was tweaking the FP system. There was no wait between pulling FP's and there were multiple rides with walk-on FP times, including rides like Splash Mountain and Matterhorn at times. At one point my job was to get Indy FP's while my family went to Toon Town. Indy was not an immediate FP, but after a quick look at the app, I got BTMRR, Splash, HM, and then Indy. We didn't have to wait in stand-by for any of them. I think there are 3 categories of guests: those that have no idea how to use FP, those that use it casually but don't know how to be efficient, and those that use it to it's fullest potential.


I am sure you are right. 

Whenever I get in a SB line even though I know they have an instant FP available (but I am blocked because I am holding another FP), I get the feeling sometimes that the FP holders walking past me look at me like I am in your category 1 (more likely) or category 2 (maybe).

I had two full days last month with DW and she was not feeling great and went back to the room both days after lunch. I had MP for me and for her. I went back out solo and between the SR lines, the instant FPs and having two accounts to use for MP I basically could just go from ride to ride and do most anything I wanted with a short line. Further, a few times the FPs turned into anytime FPs so I could use them for just about anything.


----------



## az4boys

HydroGuy said:


> I had two full days last month with DW and she was not feeling great and went back to the room both days after lunch. I had MP for me and for her. I went back out solo and between the SR lines, the instant FPs and having two accounts to use for MP I basically could just go from ride to ride and do most anything I wanted with a short line. Further, a few times the FPs turned into anytime FPs so I could use them for just about anything.


I was not a fan of MP when it was first announced, solely because of the extra cost. I was irritated at how much it would cost our family. However, after using it on a few busy days in October, I don't think I'll ever do Disneyland without MP. I would choose fewer days with MP than more days without. We would take an afternoon break and I would line up FP for the evening when all the stand-by lines were 1-2+ hours. The longest line we waited in the whole trip was Astro Orbitor because it was the one ride my 8 year old son had to ride and we timed it poorly. That was 25 minutes. I'm certainly not going to complain if there are a lot of guests that don't know how to use the FP sytem.


----------



## chirurgeon

Just to be clear on how I will acquire Max Pass. I am arriving around 12:30 on a Friday. I will go to guest services and purchase my AP. Will I purchase the Max Pass at that point? And attach it immediately to my AP? I don’t plan on a busy park day since I’m flying over three time zones, but I can NEVER not go into Disneyland right away. A slow meander up Main Street to Carnation Cafe for lunch and see how soon I crash. Hoping for some nap time on the plane.


----------



## Sith

chirurgeon said:


> Just to be clear on how I will acquire Max Pass. I am arriving around 12:30 on a Friday. I will go to guest services and purchase my AP. Will I purchase the Max Pass at that point? And attach it immediately to my AP? I don’t plan on a busy park day since I’m flying over three time zones, but I can NEVER not go into Disneyland right away. A slow meander up Main Street to Carnation Cafe for lunch and see how soon I crash. Hoping for some nap time on the plane.


Yes, they will add MP to your AP at the ticket booth when you purchase.


----------



## BklynGirl

PHXscuba said:


> (Before going to the parks)
> 1. Add each ticket into the AP by scanning the barcode or entering the numbers. For each ticket, give it a name so you know whose is whose -- especially important if you plan to split up or get different FPs. (I put their initial on the physical card so we knew which one they needed to hold to go through the gate and sign/get their picture taken)



I made a mistake - I didn't know I could/should name my tickets when adding them to the App.  Now they just have numbers (and colors).  I can't find a way to name them now - does anyone know if it's possible once they're already added in to add the names?
Thanks!!


----------



## DnA2010

How does ride swap work with max pass?


----------



## tiggertabi

Very excited to try MP for our short weekend trip.  We have convention tickets (discounted) and 1 of us will have a twilight ticket.  Does it matter when you try to add the MP as you enter the park?  Will we be able to just scan and go with whatever ticket we purchase?

Also, for a bit, I'll be alone.  Do you think I'm better off doing MP or just trying to single rider things?


----------



## smartlabelprint

tiggertabi said:


> Very excited to try MP for our short weekend trip.  We have convention tickets (discounted) and 1 of us will have a twilight ticket.  Does it matter when you try to add the MP as you enter the park?  Will we be able to just scan and go with whatever ticket we purchase?
> 
> Also, for a bit, I'll be alone.  Do you think I'm better off doing MP or just trying to single rider things?


Mp alone!

Yes. Scan and go with whatever ticket.


----------



## smartlabelprint

DnA2010 said:


> How does ride swap work with max pass?


You only have to buy 1 mp if there’s just the 2 of you and the kid(s). One person rides with mp and asks for rider swap. Keep child nearby if they ask to see. 

You’ll be given a return time for the other parent and up to 2 guests. You have to have their tickets available to scan.


----------



## chirurgeon

The days when you keep checking your data usage so you have enough carryover data to cover Max Pass and regular data usage. Thank goodness work has good WiFi.


----------



## disney_for_life

Please help!!! I am in the beginning stages of planning our first trip to Disneyland. I am slowly stressing myself out with this Photo Pass vs. Max Pass. Here's the problem/question. For this trip it will just be myself and my husband. We are planning on getting tickets for 5 days. So the math for the Max Pass looks like this 10 × 5 = 50 × 2 = $100.00 for us to get Max Pass. A photo pass collection is $99.00. So if my thinking is right it would be beneficial to go with Max Pass and get the perks of digital Fass Passes right??? Am I missing something??? And now I just found something called photo pass+ that is good for a week and it is only $78.00. I am SO confused. The one that is good for a week is cheaper than the photo pass collection??? I am beyond confused....  And how can it be valid for a week if the Max you can get is a 5 day park ticket???


----------



## Niltiac

disney_for_life said:


> Please help!!! I am in the beginning stages of planning our first trip to Disneyland. I am slowly stressing myself out with this Photo Pass vs. Max Pass. Here's the problem/question. For this trip it will just be myself and my husband. We are planning on getting tickets for 5 days. So the math for the Max Pass looks like this 10 × 5 = 50 × 2 = $100.00 for us to get Max Pass. A photo pass collection is $99.00. So if my thinking is right it would be beneficial to go with Max Pass and get the perks of digital Fass Passes right??? Am I missing something??? And now I just found something called photo pass+ that is good for a week and it is only $78.00. I am SO confused. The one that is good for a week is cheaper than the photo pass collection??? I am beyond confused....  And how can it be valid for a week if the Max you can get is a 5 day park ticket???


The cheapest option looks like it would be to get MaxPass for only one of you ($50) and only use it for the photo benefit.  I don't know the difference between the photo pass collection and photo pass + (I've never used them personally), but I do know that you only need one person in your group to have MaxPass to take advantage of the photo benefits, so if you're purely looking for the best price for photos that would be the way to go.  You still have the choice to get MaxPass for the second person to take advantage of digital FP, and if you want you can only purchase it for some of the days to save money.

ETA: It also depends how soon your trip is, because $10/day is only the "introductory" price.  I would guess they're going to make an adjustment to the price of MaxPass and/or PhotoPass because it doesn't make much sense right now with MaxPass costing less while giving more benefits.


----------



## lcp9

BklynGirl said:


> I made a mistake - I didn't know I could/should name my tickets when adding them to the App.  Now they just have numbers (and colors).  I can't find a way to name them now - does anyone know if it's possible once they're already added in to add the names?
> Thanks!!



No and it's super annoying. I think unless you buy directly from DL (not sure) or have an AP, you don't have the option to name them. I used our physical tickets in lanyards for this reason, to keep them all straight. We had a party of 8 with a baby, so we were constantly switching off and trying to remember what number was who and who had what FP was kind of ridiculous.


----------



## lcp9

DnA2010 said:


> How does ride swap work with max pass?



Just to add, they will add the RS to any tickets. We had 8 people, and it didn't matter who had ridden or who was riding, they just said "give me 3 tickets" and they'd scan rider switch onto those. Just keep track of which ones have the switch on them  Also, they do give you a return time but I found if you asked to go on immediately they let you and it wasn't a big deal.


----------



## kyrkea333

disney_for_life said:


> Please help!!! I am in the beginning stages of planning our first trip to Disneyland. I am slowly stressing myself out with this Photo Pass vs. Max Pass. Here's the problem/question. For this trip it will just be myself and my husband. We are planning on getting tickets for 5 days. So the math for the Max Pass looks like this 10 × 5 = 50 × 2 = $100.00 for us to get Max Pass. A photo pass collection is $99.00. So if my thinking is right it would be beneficial to go with Max Pass and get the perks of digital Fass Passes right??? Am I missing something??? And now I just found something called photo pass+ that is good for a week and it is only $78.00. I am SO confused. The one that is good for a week is cheaper than the photo pass collection??? I am beyond confused....  And how can it be valid for a week if the Max you can get is a 5 day park ticket???


A simple answer is that getting the MaxPass allows you the benefits of the MP and Photopass. You’ll only need it for the days that you’re there, so although Photopass+ for seven days might be cheaper, you don’t need it that long and it wouldn’t give you MP, which seems to be turning out to be awesome. Also, you don’t even have to get Maxpass/Photopass for every day, just the days that you want it.


----------



## bethwc101

We just got back from our trip and I must say Maxpass kicked our butt. It wore us out much more than normal. There were times when we would be able to pick our next ride and everything seemed so soon that we would say, lets check later and just go stand in a line. For the first time ever we were debating standing in line because we had been crossing the parks so often because Maxpass was kicking us through rides so quickly.


----------



## BLKKROW

I have a simple question that has probably been answered but I do not have time to sort through 100 pages. So let me thank you in advance.

The wife and I are going in about a month, this will be the first time using MP. I understand the majority of the process, but the one part about using it at rope drop concerns me. Typically we are there for rope drop at the front, and once the park opens we head for Indiana, grab a fast pass then hop into the 5-10 min line. Can this be done using MP?

I know you purchase them when you are in the park, but can you retrieve a Fastpass in the park but before rope drop? Or does the app only allow you to select a Fastpass after the designated opening time? What are the odds we can grab a Fastpass and then hop on the ride?


----------



## dina444444

BLKKROW said:


> I have a simple question that has probably been answered but I do not have time to sort through 100 pages. So let me thank you in advance.
> 
> The wife and I are going in about a month, this will be the first time using MP. I understand the majority of the process, but the one part about using it at rope drop concerns me. Typically we are there for rope drop at the front, and once the park opens we head for Indiana, grab a fast pass then hop into the 5-10 min line. Can this be done using MP?
> 
> I know you purchase them when you are in the park, but can you retrieve a Fastpass in the park but before rope drop? Or does the app only allow you to select a Fastpass after the designated opening time? What are the odds we can grab a Fastpass and then hop on the ride?


You are allowed to book a FP as soon as you are in the park. The odds should be pretty high if it's not for Space, Guardians, or RSR that it will be for a near immediate return once the park officially opens.


----------



## Linkura

To clarify, yes, you can get a Maxpass before the park officially opens, as soon as you have gone through the turnstiles.


----------



## twodogs

BLKKROW said:


> I have a simple question that has probably been answered but I do not have time to sort through 100 pages. So let me thank you in advance.
> 
> The wife and I are going in about a month, this will be the first time using MP. I understand the majority of the process, but the one part about using it at rope drop concerns me. Typically we are there for rope drop at the front, and once the park opens we head for Indiana, grab a fast pass then hop into the 5-10 min line. Can this be done using MP?
> 
> I know you purchase them when you are in the park, but can you retrieve a Fastpass in the park but before rope drop? Or does the app only allow you to select a Fastpass after the designated opening time? What are the odds we can grab a Fastpass and then hop on the ride?



Here’s how it should go if goal is Indy at RD then Indy with FP asap after that:

Enter turnstyle (before park opening time and before rope drop)
Buy MP in the app for that day immediately once through turnstyle
Book FP in app immediately for Indy WHILE waiting for RD. Return time will be at official park opening time or later, depending on popularity of ride
Rope drop
Ride Indy Standby
Ride Indy with FP
Book next FP in app WHILE waiting in FP line to ride Indy. 
Have a blast!


----------



## PHXscuba

twodogs said:


> Here’s how it should go if goal is Indy at RD then Indy with FP asap after that:
> 
> Enter turnstyle (before park opening time and before rope drop)
> Buy MP in the app for that day immediately once through turnstyle
> Book FP in app immediately for Indy WHILE waiting for RD. Return time will be at official park opening time or later, depending on popularity of ride
> Rope drop
> Ride Indy Standby
> Ride Indy with FP
> Book next FP in app WHILE waiting in FP line to ride Indy.
> Have a blast!



The only glitch to that particular plan is that cell phone reception once you get inside the IJ line is horrible. I suppose you could scan your MP at the ride's FP entrance, then squish over to the side and make a super-fast new selection before entering the temple. Otherwise you will probably have another 20-30 minutes in that line before you can get enough reception to make another MP selection. It all depends on how much of a super-user you want to be that day.

I have also had that problem inside the Soarin' hanger.

PHXscuba


----------



## DLRExpert

BLKKROW said:


> I have a simple question that has probably been answered but I do not have time to sort through 100 pages. So let me thank you in advance.
> 
> The wife and I are going in about a month, this will be the first time using MP. I understand the majority of the process, but the one part about using it at rope drop concerns me. Typically we are there for rope drop at the front, and once the park opens we head for Indiana, grab a fast pass then hop into the 5-10 min line. Can this be done using MP?
> 
> I know you purchase them when you are in the park, but can you retrieve a Fastpass in the park but before rope drop? Or does the app only allow you to select a Fastpass after the designated opening time? What are the odds we can grab a Fastpass and then hop on the ride?



I would change your strategy and just get Indiana Jones as your first and 2nd Fastpass. 
You can easily get FP for Indiana Jones once in the park then experience the non-FP attractions+ one FP attraction in that area.
Jungle Cruise and Pirates of the Caribbean.

So something like this...
Grab FP using MP for Indiana Jones as soon as you enter the park. Return time should be 830-930.
When rope drops, ride Big Thunder Mountain, Haunted Mansion Holiday.
Should be 830, use MP and grab 2nd FP for Indy
Ride Pirates then Jungle Cruise.
Should be around 920
Use FP and ride Indy for your first time.
Before you use your 2nd FP for use MP to grab FP for Splash Mountain, use 2nd FP for Indy.
Should be around 1030,  Before you use FP for Splash Mountain use MP to grab your next FP.

ME


----------



## Linkura

PHXscuba said:


> The only glitch to that particular plan is that cell phone reception once you get inside the IJ line is horrible. I suppose you could scan your MP at the ride's FP entrance, then squish over to the side and make a super-fast new selection before entering the temple. Otherwise you will probably have another 20-30 minutes in that line before you can get enough reception to make another MP selection. It all depends on how much of a super-user you want to be that day.
> 
> I have also had that problem inside the Soarin' hanger.
> 
> PHXscuba


Yeah, when we were in line for IJ I couldn't book a new MP when my window opened because service is nonexistent in that building.


----------



## twodogs

Linkura said:


> Yeah, when we were in line for IJ I couldn't book a new MP when my window opened because service is nonexistent in that building.



Yet another argument for DLR actually installing REAL WiFi in the parks, but they have not yet bothered to do this...


----------



## DLRExpert

twodogs said:


> Yet another argument for DLR actually installing REAL WiFi in the parks, but they have not yet bothered to do this...



Better WiFi in the parks wouldn't help if you were inside of the Indiana Jones or any show building.


----------



## Niltiac

DLRExpert said:


> Better WiFi in the parks wouldn't help if you were inside of the Indiana Jones or any show building.


Yeah, I could see them potentially adding wifi to some building interiors where the line is in a centralized space (like Space Mountain), but with IJ the queue is so long and winding it seems like it would be really difficult to get wifi throughout - and not worth it.  At any rate I think you could just stop at the bridge before entering the building (allowing people to pass) and make your next selection.  It doesn't take much time.


----------



## BLKKROW

DLRExpert said:


> I would change your strategy and just get Indiana Jones as your first and 2nd Fastpass.
> You can easily get FP for Indiana Jones once in the park then experience the non-FP attractions+ one FP attraction in that area.
> Jungle Cruise and Pirates of the Caribbean.
> 
> So something like this...
> Grab FP using MP for Indiana Jones as soon as you enter the park. Return time should be 830-930.
> When rope drops, ride Big Thunder Mountain, Haunted Mansion Holiday.
> Should be 830, use MP and grab 2nd FP for Indy
> Ride Pirates then Jungle Cruise.
> Should be around 920
> Use FP and ride Indy for your first time.
> Before you use your 2nd FP for use MP to grab FP for Splash Mountain, use 2nd FP for Indy.
> Should be around 1030,  Before you use FP for Splash Mountain use MP to grab your next FP.
> 
> ME



Thank you to everyone for your advice!

To touch on this, I did not disclose our full strategy as it is pretty complicated. I would say we are "Veterans" as we go about 1-2 times a year. I will expound the strategy below, which matches yours.

Rope Drop
Indy FastPass
Hop on Indy
Then Pirates
New FastPass for Big Thunder
Use the FP for Indy
Ride Haunted
Use FP for Big Thunder
Etc.

Typically we have rode all of the major rides at-least 2 times before lunch then take it easy in the afternoon. Then at night we finish the day hoping around again.


----------



## millie0312

Just wanted to update on the “naming” of tickets- I purchsed 3 tickets from LMT and scanned the e-tickets into the app and all 3 gave me the optional option to name the tickets when I scanned them in!! So e-tickets from LMT with my iPhone 8plus and the most current app version do allow you to name your tickets- yay!!


----------



## Mary Jeane

millie0312 said:


> Just wanted to update on the “naming” of tickets- I purchsed 3 tickets from LMT and scanned the e-tickets into the app and all 3 gave me the optional option to name the tickets when I scanned them in!! So e-tickets from LMT with my iPhone 8plus and the most current app version do allow you to name your tickets- yay!!


I just did the exact same thing!!  Making it seem more real!!


----------



## lurpee

Linkura said:


> Yeah, when we were in line for IJ I couldn't book a new MP when my window opened because service is nonexistent in that building.


Good info.  Thanks!


----------



## tink89

We are going during Christmas/NYE and know it will be crazy busy at the same time i do not want to spend and extra $160 for MP each day. We are staying at DLH and plan to be there at rope drop and EMH every day. I am debating whether to just get MP for our last day and do what we couldn't do the other days. We are fine with riding the rides just once. At DCA the only ones we would use a MP for is Soaring, RSR and TSMM which are both open during EMH and/or we can grab a FP at opening since we will be doing Soaring first then head over to Cars land, and grab a FP for RSR when its opening. Then head over to TSMM. We don't mind waiting 30 min in line for either ride which I am assuming the wait time will be at opening since everyone is heading to GoTG and we will already be by the pier. 

Now at DL we would use a FP for HM, Buzz, and star tours for which two are open during EMH.
The only one DD9 must do is HM.

Do you think I will be ok with either no MP or just one day?


----------



## Niltiac

tink89 said:


> Do you think I will be ok with either no MP or just one day?


Since you're only interested in a few FP rides, I think you'd be fine.  I've never been during Christmas/New Years week and I understand it can be crazy busy.  But it sounds like you're not interested in Space Mountain, Indiana Jones, or Guardians of the Galaxy, which are some of the most popular FP.  RSR is also very popular, but if it's the only difficult FP you want and you don't feel the need to re-ride, then it shouldn't be hard to get.


----------



## jlnten17

We fly in on a Sunday and have 5 day park hoppers.  We will be going to the park Sunday afternoon/evening arriving at the park around 1:30-2pm.  Is it worth it to purchase MaxPass that day or will all the FP be distributed long before we get there?  We are WDW veterans but this is our first real trip to Disneyland.


----------



## smartlabelprint

jlnten17 said:


> We fly in on a Sunday and have 5 day park hoppers.  We will be going to the park Sunday afternoon/evening arriving at the park around 1:30-2pm.  Is it worth it to purchase MaxPass that day or will all the FP be distributed long before we get there?  We are WDW veterans but this is our first real trip to Disneyland.


I wouldn’t.


----------



## Linkura

jlnten17 said:


> We fly in on a Sunday and have 5 day park hoppers.  We will be going to the park Sunday afternoon/evening arriving at the park around 1:30-2pm.  Is it worth it to purchase MaxPass that day or will all the FP be distributed long before we get there?  We are WDW veterans but this is our first real trip to Disneyland.


Contrary to PP, I'd say it's worth it.  Our first day in September was a Sunday and we got there around 11:30 (original thought was 1:30 PMish as well but we had great traffic).  There was plenty still available and there continued to be plenty available throughout the day.  We actually did all the Disneyland Park FP attractions, except for Matterhorn and Buzz because we didn't do them at all (and we did Splash and Indy Single Rider instead of FP, for full disclosure), on that day, and we left around 7PM.


----------



## millie0312

tink89 said:


> We are going during Christmas/NYE and know it will be crazy busy at the same time i do not want to spend and extra $160 for MP each day. We are staying at DLH and plan to be there at rope drop and EMH every day. I am debating whether to just get MP for our last day and do what we couldn't do the other days. We are fine with riding the rides just once. At DCA the only ones we would use a MP for is Soaring, RSR and TSMM which are both open during EMH and/or we can grab a FP at opening since we will be doing Soaring first then head over to Cars land, and grab a FP for RSR when its opening. Then head over to TSMM. We don't mind waiting 30 min in line for either ride which I am assuming the wait time will be at opening since everyone is heading to GoTG and we will already be by the pier.
> 
> Now at DL we would use a FP for HM, Buzz, and star tours for which two are open during EMH.
> The only one DD9 must do is HM.
> 
> Do you think I will be ok with either no MP or just one day?


I wouldn’t get MP in your case. For DCA with EE I’d hit TSMM- there won’t be any line. Then hit Soarin before RD folks come in. At RD be lined up for FP at RSR and you’re set. FP time will be maybe 10 or earlier.
For DLR HM isn’t open for EE, but ST and Buzz are. Buzz rarely has much of a line and getting a FP is easy late in the day usually for a pretty quick return time. I would hit ST for EE and at RD go over to HM (you could probably easily do standby at that time and get a FP for something like IJ or SM) and hit that side of the park with little wait time. Buzz can fill in whenever as it’s easy to get. If for some reason you needed you can grab a FP for HM and hit Splash, Winnie the Pooh, pirates, jungle cruise while you wait as well. You should be just fine! Enjoy!!


----------



## BriannaRuth

Mary Jeane said:


> I just did the exact same thing!!  Making it seem more real!!



If you've named your tickets, just be careful that when you go through the gate the first morning that the CM scanning your tickets and taking your photos does it correctly, matching up the tickets as you've named them with the tickets and pictures they're taking.  Ours didn't ... she said it wouldn't matter because we all had adult tickets, but it was a real pain when we split up later in the day.  One of my kids ended up using my "anytime anywhere" FP and I ended up unknowingly trying to use a Matternhorn FP at Indy because I thought I was using my anytime FP but she'd used it instead.


----------



## millie0312

BriannaRuth said:


> If you've named your tickets, just be careful that when you go through the gate the first morning that the CM scanning your tickets and taking your photos does it correctly, matching up the tickets as you've named them with the tickets and pictures they're taking.  Ours didn't ... she said it wouldn't matter because we all had adult tickets, but it was a real pain when we split up later in the day.  One of my kids ended up using my "anytime anywhere" FP and I ended up unknowingly trying to use a Matternhorn FP at Indy because I thought I was using my anytime FP but she'd used it instead.


Haha this crossed my mind when I named them so I wrote names on the e-tickets too. We only have 2 adults and 1 kiddo so it’s pretty easy for our group (we don’t split up ether) but I had this horror in my mind of what if we mixed up the tickets lol


----------



## bethwc101

How does somebody who had a 2 day paper pass but got maxpass on their phone view their photos online? Because they are on the phone, the quality of the photos is really low for sharing or printing. But how do they access them online to get the full size image?


----------



## HydroGuy

bethwc101 said:


> How does somebody who had a 2 day paper pass but got maxpass on their phone view their photos online? Because they are on the phone, the quality of the photos is really low for sharing or printing. But how do they access them online to get the full size image?


You should be able to log in to your DLR account and see them there. I remember it being pretty straightforward.


----------



## Nonsuch

I don't know exactly when this feature was added, but it is now possible to delete tickets linked in the Disneyland App.
This was an irritating oversight.


----------



## TwoHeartsBeat

millie0312 said:


> Just wanted to update on the “naming” of tickets- I purchsed 3 tickets from LMT and scanned the e-tickets into the app and all 3 gave me the optional option to name the tickets when I scanned them in!! So e-tickets from LMT with my iPhone 8plus and the most current app version do allow you to name your tickets- yay!!



Great info!  I was going to buy my tickets from LMT, but didn't know if I could use it for this.


----------



## TwoHeartsBeat

bethwc101 said:


> We just got back from our trip and I must say Maxpass kicked our butt. It wore us out much more than normal. There were times when we would be able to pick our next ride and everything seemed so soon that we would say, lets check later and just go stand in a line. For the first time ever we were debating standing in line because we had been crossing the parks so often because Maxpass was kicking us through rides so quickly.



Sounds like a great problem to have!


----------



## Kender

Well I just had an interesting experience.

Normally the second a ride goes down, the FP turns into a multiple experience. Not tonight! My TSMM has stayed a TSMM and the CM said it wouldn't switch over until it expires which is during the last hour the park is open. And no, doesn't meet criteria to be a next day multi experience.

She said it's a recent change and it's definitely one I do not like. Seemed shocked, though, when I said all my broken down ride FPs just a few weeks ago changed immediately so I could use them starting within my actual FP window.

Anyone else run into this? Did I miss this discussion? That's entirely likely as I've been very distracted the last few weeks.

ETA: Welp. The pass did not turn into a multi experience and totally disappeared from my app once it expired (including the 15 minute grace period).

I'll be talking to Guest Services to get a more clear answer. But definitely was told incorrectly by the CM. Or the system majorly hiccuped. Who knows. But I'm gonna go (politely) demand my FP back, that's for sure, lol!



Update 2:
Surprise! TSMM CM was wrong and the system hiccuped or something. It should have turned into a multi the second TSMM went down. They'd never heard of it waiting until the pass expired.

Guests services issued me 2 multis for both my mom and me. Each. So total of 4. And they are literally good on any ride. Excuse me while I go use these on PPF, lol!


----------



## RheBot

Sorry if this has been asked, I scrolled through as many pages as I could handle to try find out haha! 

I’m a bit confused on how many maxpasses to purchase if


----------



## RheBot

(Ignore my message above, my phone was acting up!) 

Sorry if this has been asked, I scrolled through as many pages as I could handle to try find out haha!

I’m a bit confused on how many maxpasses to buy if using rider swap. My parents will be joining my husband and I, and our two year old on a couple days. If my husband and I have maxpass and get one for say GOTG, use rider swap for my parents (who will be watching our 2 year old while we ride) do all 4 of us really need maxpasses?? I’m totally fine if we all need it but if it’s pointless I don’t want my parents to waste their money!


----------



## cmwade77

Kender said:


> Well I just had an interesting experience.
> 
> Normally the second a ride goes down, the FP turns into a multiple experience. Not tonight! My TSMM has stayed a TSMM and the CM said it wouldn't switch over until it expires which is during the last hour the park is open. And no, doesn't meet criteria to be a next day multi experience.
> 
> She said it's a recent change and it's definitely one I do not like. Seemed shocked, though, when I said all my broken down ride FPs just a few weeks ago changed immediately so I could use them starting within my actual FP window.
> 
> Anyone else run into this? Did I miss this discussion? That's entirely likely as I've been very distracted the last few weeks.
> 
> ETA: Welp. The pass did not turn into a multi experience and totally disappeared from my app once it expired (including the 15 minute grace period).
> 
> I'll be talking to Guest Services to get a more clear answer. But definitely was told incorrectly by the CM. Or the system majorly hiccuped. Who knows. But I'm gonna go (politely) demand my FP back, that's for sure, lol!
> 
> 
> 
> Update 2:
> Surprise! TSMM CM was wrong and the system hiccuped or something. It should have turned into a multi the second TSMM went down. They'd never heard of it waiting until the pass expired.
> 
> Guests services issued me 2 multis for both my mom and me. Each. So total of 4. And they are literally good on any ride. Excuse me while I go use these on PPF, lol!


Good to know and it always a good idea to be polite with the cast members, in this case letting them know what happened, also in this case you should have gone to guest relations right away, they could have solved it a lot faster for you.


----------



## Kender

cmwade77 said:


> Good to know and it always a good idea to be polite with the cast members, in this case letting them know what happened, also in this case you should have gone to guest relations right away, they could have solved it a lot faster for you.



Yeah, I didn't go immediately because I had other things I was scheduled to ride and did not want to waste more time and passes going to deal with what I was assured was a recent change to the system until I was actually near a guest relations location.

I was prepared to push for the replacement FPs to be for the next day if needed. But I was able to use them just fine within the time Disneyland Park was still open. And I was actually given bonus passes because of the wait so it worked in my favor in the end.

But yes. If one has the time and a CM insists that your FP must expire to become a multi, they're misinformed. Go to guest relations and they will fix it.


----------



## cmwade77

Kender said:


> Yeah, I didn't go immediately because I had other things I was scheduled to ride and did not want to waste more time and passes going to deal with what I was assured was a recent change to the system until I was actually near a guest relations location.
> 
> I was prepared to push for the replacement FPs to be for the next day if needed. But I was able to use them just fine within the time Disneyland Park was still open. And I was actually given bonus passes because of the wait so it worked in my favor in the end.
> 
> But yes. If one has the time and a CM insists that your FP must expire to become a multi, they're misinformed. Go to guest relations and they will fix it.


I thiught there was a guest relations booth right by California Screaming, is that no longer There?


----------



## smartlabelprint

RheBot said:


> (Ignore my message above, my phone was acting up!)
> 
> Sorry if this has been asked, I scrolled through as many pages as I could handle to try find out haha!
> 
> I’m a bit confused on how many maxpasses to buy if using rider swap. My parents will be joining my husband and I, and our two year old on a couple days. If my husband and I have maxpass and get one for say GOTG, use rider swap for my parents (who will be watching our 2 year old while we ride) do all 4 of us really need maxpasses?? I’m totally fine if we all need it but if it’s pointless I don’t want my parents to waste their money!


You would need 2 mp for you & DH to ride together. Then the other 2 plus 1 of you if you want, could ride as rider swaps.


----------



## RheBot

smartlabelprint said:


> You would need 2 mp for you & DH to ride together. Then the other 2 plus 1 of you if you want, could ride as rider swaps.



Thank you for the reply! that’s what I thought!

My only question then is if it’s my husband and I with the maxpasses, are we limited to only riding with one another? Or if we have everyone’s tickets linked to our phones can say for example my dad scan my pass that has maxpass and ride with my husband while I wait with Mum to rider swap? Or would that’s be considered cheating the system


----------



## Kender

cmwade77 said:


> I thiught there was a guest relations booth right by California Screaming, is that no longer There?



I believe it's still there, but again: I did not have time to waste in a line at the time to deal with this issue.


----------



## Niltiac

RheBot said:


> My only question then is if it’s my husband and I with the maxpasses, are we limited to only riding with one another? Or if we have everyone’s tickets linked to our phones can say for example my dad scan my pass that has maxpass and ride with my husband while I wait with Mum to rider swap? Or would that’s be considered cheating the system


They don't seem to check that the ticket matches the rider, so you could either have your dad scan from the app or hand him your ticket to scan, and that should work.  Just keep track of which tickets have MP and which ones have the rider swap.  Also, you are correct that you only need to get MP for two of you and the other two can use rider swap, but I figured I would point out that if you were to purchase MP for the entire group, I believe you could use that to double up on rides.  So for example, you and your husband could book FP for GotG, and at the same time your parents could book FP for RSR. Then you can use rider swap on both rides. The app lets you select which tickets you're getting FP for, so you don't have to get everyone FP for the same ride.  However, there is such a thing as too many FP, and if you're doubling up on FP all day long you might get exhausted from running around to so many rides. Just something to consider.


----------



## RheBot

Niltiac said:


> They don't seem to check that the ticket matches the rider, so you could either have your dad scan from the app or hand him your ticket to scan, and that should work.  Just keep track of which tickets have MP and which ones have the rider swap.  Also, you are correct that you only need to get MP for two of you and the other two can use rider swap, but I figured I would point out that if you were to purchase MP for the entire group, I believe you could use that to double up on rides.  So for example, you and your husband could book FP for GotG, and at the same time your parents could book FP for RSR. Then you can use rider swap on both rides. The app lets you select which tickets you're getting FP for, so you don't have to get everyone FP for the same ride.  However, there is such a thing as too many FP, and if you're doubling up on FP all day long you might get exhausted from running around to so many rides. Just something to consider.



That is such helpful information, with a 2 year old in tow it may be a little too much but it is for sure something to consider!! 

Thank you so much for taking the time to reply!


----------



## modelar7

I am going on nov 28 - dec 5 tell me how maxpass works please.


----------



## FCDub

modelar7 said:


> I am going on nov 28 - dec 5 tell me how maxpass works please.


----------



## Tink1987

Hoping somebody can help me with my couple of questions please, I’ve tried to keep up as much as possible with this thread but can’t see the answers to my questions on the last couple of pages! 

We want to utilise the photopass part of the MaxPass as it’s something we normally buy anyway. How long do we have to edit these photos? As we are away another 2 weeks after the DL part of our trip and I want to make sure I leave enough time!

Also, I guess I just have my park ticket scanned for the PP to go onto my account? Do I just then access them through my DL account? I know it’s probably a silly question but I want to be armed with as much info as possible to help our first time of using MP go easy and well!

Thanks everyone, hope you all had a great Thanksgiving


----------



## smartlabelprint

Tink1987 said:


> Hoping somebody can help me with my couple of questions please, I’ve tried to keep up as much as possible with this thread but can’t see the answers to my questions on the last couple of pages!
> 
> We want to utilise the photopass part of the MaxPass as it’s something we normally buy anyway. How long do we have to edit these photos? As we are away another 2 weeks after the DL part of our trip and I want to make sure I leave enough time!
> 
> Also, I guess I just have my park ticket scanned for the PP to go onto my account? Do I just then access them through my DL account? I know it’s probably a silly question but I want to be armed with as much info as possible to help our first time of using MP go easy and well!
> 
> Thanks everyone, hope you all had a great Thanksgiving


I don’t know how long they stay. 
You can use a photo pass card from the person and type or scan the code into your app. Or you can have them scan your app when taking the photos. For ride photos take a pic of the screen. Then type on your app.


----------



## disland7

Here now - have max pass. We have 10 in our party. Everyone with an annual pass I can add no problem. But my dad has a 5 day park hopper with max pass and I can’t get it to scan it into my account. It will scan and then say “something went wrong loading this page”. Anyone else have this problem and find a solution?


----------



## smartlabelprint

disland7 said:


> Here now - have max pass. We have 10 in our party. Everyone with an annual pass I can add no problem. But my dad has a 5 day park hopper with max pass and I can’t get it to scan it into my account. It will scan and then say “something went wrong loading this page”. Anyone else have this problem and find a solution?


I’d go to one of the green tents for help.


----------



## PHXscuba

Tink1987 said:


> Hoping somebody can help me with my couple of questions please, I’ve tried to keep up as much as possible with this thread but can’t see the answers to my questions on the last couple of pages!
> 
> We want to utilise the photopass part of the MaxPass as it’s something we normally buy anyway. How long do we have to edit these photos? As we are away another 2 weeks after the DL part of our trip and I want to make sure I leave enough time!
> 
> Also, I guess I just have my park ticket scanned for the PP to go onto my account? Do I just then access them through my DL account? I know it’s probably a silly question but I want to be armed with as much info as possible to help our first time of using MP go easy and well!
> 
> Thanks everyone, hope you all had a great Thanksgiving



I can't recall if it's 30 or 45 days but it's definitely more than 2 weeks. You need to edit them (adding borders/stickers etc. form the app, so you might be able to do that from your phone/tablet and send them to your email while you are still traveling during any down time.

Yes, you scan your park ticket into the app (give it a name when you do) and that enables the MaxPass (whether you bought it before or add it that day). You will access the tickets/MaxPass through the account section of the Disneyland app. You can poke around in many things in the account section before the day-of, so get familiar with it and make sure it is all set up.

PHXscuba


----------



## Mary Jeane

I have scanned this thread but don't see this answered.  We will be in the parks this Thursday through Sunday.  We plan on using MaxPass on Friday and Saturday and possibly Sunday depending on how much was still want to do.  We will be in DCA on Friday and am looking for a MP strategy.  The only FP ride we do NOT want to do is GoTG.  It is very important that we sit together for our first trip on RSR and after that single rider will be fine.  Park opening is 9 AM with EE at 8 which we do not have.  Is 8:30 early enough to be at the gate in order to do rope drop?  What MP should we try to pull first?


----------



## Tink1987

smartlabelprint said:


> I don’t know how long they stay.
> You can use a photo pass card from the person and type or scan the code into your app. Or you can have them scan your app when taking the photos. For ride photos take a pic of the screen. Then type on your app.





PHXscuba said:


> I can't recall if it's 30 or 45 days but it's definitely more than 2 weeks. You need to edit them (adding borders/stickers etc. form the app, so you might be able to do that from your phone/tablet and send them to your email while you are still traveling during any down time.
> 
> Yes, you scan your park ticket into the app (give it a name when you do) and that enables the MaxPass (whether you bought it before or add it that day). You will access the tickets/MaxPass through the account section of the Disneyland app. You can poke around in many things in the account section before the day-of, so get familiar with it and make sure it is all set up.
> 
> PHXscuba



Thanks both, really helpful.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

Mary Jeane said:


> I have scanned this thread but don't see this answered.  We will be in the parks this Thursday through Sunday.  We plan on using MaxPass on Friday and Saturday and possibly Sunday depending on how much was still want to do.  We will be in DCA on Friday and am looking for a MP strategy.  The only FP ride we do NOT want to do is GoTG.  It is very important that we sit together for our first trip on RSR and after that single rider will be fine.  Park opening is 9 AM with EE at 8 which we do not have.  Is 8:30 early enough to be at the gate in order to do rope drop?  What MP should we try to pull first?


If you're in DCA only for the day, and you don't want to ride GOTG, there aren't really that many FP rides.

RSR will run out first, so you certainly could pull it first to make sure you get an early ride in all together.  If the return time is farther out so it's going to tie up your FP-pulling ability for awhile, you might consider pulling either Soarin' or TSMM with a close return time first, and then pulling RSR when your slot from that opens up, but that really depends on what the timing looks like and what your priorities are. 

Grizzly and Screamin' are generally easy to get with close return times later in the day.  

When you say "at the gate" at 8:30, do you mean through security and everything by then?  That's probably fine.  Remember that you can book MP as soon as you scan in to a park.


----------



## Mary Jeane

Skyegirl1999 said:


> When you say "at the gate" at 8:30, do you mean through security and everything by then?  That's probably fine.  Remember that you can book MP as soon as you scan in to a park.



We're staying at the Tropicana so we're close.  I was planning on being at security at 8.  Or should we be sooner?


----------



## lcp9

Skyegirl1999 said:


> If you're in DCA only for the day, and you don't want to ride GOTG, there aren't really that many FP rides.
> 
> RSR will run out first, so you certainly could pull it first to make sure you get an early ride in all together.  If the return time is farther out so it's going to tie up your FP-pulling ability for awhile, you might consider pulling either Soarin' or TSMM with a close return time first, and then pulling RSR when your slot from that opens up, but that really depends on what the timing looks like and what your priorities are.
> 
> Grizzly and Screamin' are generally easy to get with close return times later in the day.
> 
> When you say "at the gate" at 8:30, do you mean through security and everything by then?  That's probably fine.  Remember that you can book MP as soon as you scan in to a park.



I would be through the gates to the ropes by 8:30 if you can, and then you'll be able to get a relatively early RSR that won't make you wait around for 90 minutes if you do it right as you get into the park. ETA oops, replied to wrong comment. I agree!


----------



## Jaina

We are doing a one-day, no-kids trip next Monday, December 4th. I am planning for it to be fairly busy. But I went October 23rd (also a Monday) with friends and it was super hot and fairly busy, and we were able to do everything we really wanted in both parks with MaxPass. My question is, if these are the rides we want to get on during the day, how should I prioritize MaxPass/standby lines, in your opinion(s)? -

Starting the day in Disneyland very close to rope drop: (we will be relying on a shuttle or walking to the Toy Story parking lot from the Anaheim Hilton)
Peter Pan, Indiana Jones, HMH, Star Tours, POTC, Space Mountain. We plan to ride some other things, but they're just bonuses.  No Splash. Probably park hopping over to CA by about 11 AM and we want to do GotG (more than once if it is possible), RSR, Soarin, TSMM. Screamin' if we're in the mood. Same: we will ride some others, but those are the priorities and any others are bonuses. Thinking of hitting RSR as single rider around dusk too, if our FP is nowhere near that time, since I've never ridden it at night.

What do I need to know about prioritizing/timing? We don't want to be criss-crossing all over the park, since we'll probably be there about 8am-10pm. And we're getting old (35-ish, haha!) so we get tired... This is supposed to be an enjoyable day since our last one was this time last year with 5 kids (including a toddler and a baby) for 4 days, and it was exhausting!


----------



## lurpee

Nonsuch said:


> I don't know exactly when this feature was added, but it is now possible to delete tickets linked in the Disneyland App.
> This was an irritating oversight.
> View attachment 284394


I wonder what situation you would need that for...now I am worried that I might accidentally delete something!


----------



## Jaina

lurpee said:


> I wonder what situation you would need that for...now I am worried that I might accidentally delete something!


You could always scan it back in. I added two friends' AP's to my app on my last trip so we could get FP's together. I have been able to delete one of their passes from my account, but not the other for some reason...


----------



## PHXscuba

Jaina said:


> We are doing a one-day, no-kids trip next Monday, December 4th. I am planning for it to be fairly busy. But I went October 23rd (also a Monday) with friends and it was super hot and fairly busy, and we were able to do everything we really wanted in both parks with MaxPass. My question is, if these are the rides we want to get on during the day, how should I prioritize MaxPass/standby lines, in your opinion(s)? -
> 
> Starting the day in Disneyland very close to rope drop: (we will be relying on a shuttle or walking to the Toy Story parking lot from the Anaheim Hilton)
> Peter Pan, Indiana Jones, HMH, Star Tours, POTC, Space Mountain. We plan to ride some other things, but they're just bonuses.  No Splash. Probably park hopping over to CA by about 11 AM and we want to do GotG (more than once if it is possible), RSR, Soarin, TSMM. Screamin' if we're in the mood. Same: we will ride some others, but those are the priorities and any others are bonuses. Thinking of hitting RSR as single rider around dusk too, if our FP is nowhere near that time, since I've never ridden it at night.
> 
> What do I need to know about prioritizing/timing? We don't want to be criss-crossing all over the park, since we'll probably be there about 8am-10pm. And we're getting old (35-ish, haha!) so we get tired... This is supposed to be an enjoyable day since our last one was this time last year with 5 kids (including a toddler and a baby) for 4 days, and it was exhausting!



Some of my advice would depend on whether you were willing to use Single Rider. If so, using it for the ones that have it (Indy, RSR, Screamin) could save you some time. If Guardians of the Galaxy is a priority -- especially 2 rides -- I'd stalk the app for that and get a late-morning MP as soon as you are able. If you only wanted 1 ride you could probably wait until you got to DCA to get a later time, but 2 rides will mean foregoing some other MPs.

Regardless I'd start with Peter Pan if it's open.

PHXscuba


----------



## Jaina

We haven't had luck starting with PP the last couple trips. We still wait in a 25-40 minute line and it seems wasteful that time of day. Of course, we usually have kids and a stroller. We might be faster. We will have to see how we feel and how early before rope drop we're able to get there.


----------



## tink89

For some reason i just can not remember how soon we can grab another fast pass. If using MP and i am in the parks for EMH and get a MP for say 8:30 to ride HM. We can grab another one as soon as we ride it right? or is it until the the end of the time window given?


----------



## mom2rtk

tink89 said:


> For some reason i just can not remember how soon we can grab another fast pass. If using MP and i am in the parks for EMH and get a MP for say 8:30 to ride HM. We can grab another one as soon as we ride it right? or is it until the the end of the time window given?


You can grab another as soon as you have scanned in on the first. Or 90 minutes later with MaxPass (2 hours if no MaxPass).


----------



## tink89

mom2rtk said:


> You can grab another as soon as you have scanned in on the first. Or 90 minutes later with MaxPass (2 hours if no MaxPass).


Thanks! that is what i thought just wanted to confirm.


----------



## mom2rtk

tink89 said:


> Thanks! that is what i thought just wanted to confirm.


Note that some rides have a second scan. So you might have to wait for the second scan on those. Not sure about that. They told us the first just verifies and the second actually redeems.


----------



## dina444444

mom2rtk said:


> Note that some rides have a second scan. So you might have to wait for the second scan on those. Not sure about that. They told us the first just verifies and the second actually redeems.


You can get another after the first scan. If you want one for the same ride you have to get past the second scan point. Also, if the return time is between more than 30 and less than 90 minutes out you can get a new one when that return window opens. The must scan first only applies to rides with a return time that is less than 30 minutes from the current time.


----------



## Jaina

I just wanted to say thanks for the advice on still hitting Peter Pan first! We were there 1 hour and 15 minutes before the 8 am opening (my husband loves me, haha) and were first in line at a gate. They let us in about 10 minutes to 8, and we walked to the front on the rope drop (even taking time to get a Photopass picture by the tree) and walked with much purpose as soon as they dropped the rope. There was a CM walking the line in, and they started finally loading people at 8:07, and we were on by 8:15 I think. I felt very successful! (though I think only starting to let people in 10 minutes before helped in all that too!)


----------



## Melanie415

I loved Max Pass.  As a first time visitor with no clue on where the FP kiosks were it was great.  If we had to traverse the congested crowds to get FP machines I think our trip would have been a Bust.  Hated how crowded the walk ways were, biggest negative to our visit with ride/show break-downs coming a close 2nd.  We were always able to get Fp’s.  Being able to book FP’s at our hotel during our afternoon break-wonderful!  We got the Witz (https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B001...tz+lanyard&dpPl=1&dpID=41Me27cSumL&ref=plSrch) plastic lanyards to put our tickets and room key in and it worked so efficiently to scan going into the park and FP machines.


----------



## HydroGuy

mom2rtk said:


> Note that some rides have a second scan. So you might have to wait for the second scan on those. Not sure about that. They told us the first just verifies and the second actually redeems.


For me, each time after the first scan is good enough. No need to wait until after scan #2.


----------



## disneyland_is_magic

With maxpass how do the WOC and F! Pass work?  Any reason not to pull them immediately on your phone if there is one showing? Will it delay getting something else?


----------



## dina444444

disneyland_is_magic said:


> With maxpass how do the WOC and F! Pass work?  Any reason not to pull them immediately on your phone if their is one showing? Will it delay getting something else?


Shows are not available via Maxpass. You still need to go to the distribution area and get a paper one. The shows are disconnected from the rest of the system. F! is usually gone within 2.5 hours of park opening for both shows WOC will last pretty late into the day.


----------



## disneyland_is_magic

Thanks @dina444444!


----------



## tink89

We will be in the parks Dec 27-31. We will be using MP at least one or two of the days maybe more if we need to. It is 2 adults and two kids 6,9. Is it quicker to just use the phone or scan the tickets? Also If I download the Disneyland app on hubby's phone does he need his own account or can we both use mine and be logged in at the same time? He will only be using it for MP and PP. 

We got PP free with our package but we will also have it with mp. Is there any difference tot he two right now as far as being able to add borders and stuff or how long the pics are available? When you get MP what do CM scan for the pictures? If i add the PP that does not come with MP will I be able to differentiate between the MP one. I can't remember how it looked on the phone only that we also got a card to scan with PP last time.


----------



## Niltiac

tink89 said:


> Is it quicker to just use the phone or scan the tickets? Also If I download the Disneyland app on hubby's phone does he need his own account or can we both use mine and be logged in at the same time? He will only be using it for MP and PP.


I have found the tickets to be quick and easy to scan.  The phone is easy too, but sometimes it freezes up on my and I have to restart it.  The only time I use the phone is if I have a multi-experience pass on my account that I want to save for something else.  I'm paranoid about the system using my multi-experience pass instead of the specific ride FP, although I've heard it's supposed to be set up to prevent this.  If the kids want to scan for themselves, I've heard you can make a photocopy of the ticket and give them that for scanning, and that way you don't have to worry about the kids losing their tickets.

You can both be logged in to the same account at the same time.  I logged in on my partner's phone so that if my phone dies we have a backup.


----------



## tink89

Niltiac said:


> I have found the tickets to be quick and easy to scan.  The phone is easy too, but sometimes it freezes up on my and I have to restart it.  The only time I use the phone is if I have a multi-experience pass on my account that I want to save for something else.  I'm paranoid about the system using my multi-experience pass instead of the specific ride FP, although I've heard it's supposed to be set up to prevent this.  If the kids want to scan for themselves, I've heard you can make a photocopy of the ticket and give them that for scanning, and that way you don't have to worry about the kids losing their tickets.
> 
> You can both be logged in to the same account at the same time.  I logged in on my partner's phone so that if my phone dies we have a backup.


Thanks this helps a lot I will download the app on his phone when i get home. . And my app does freeze at times when updating wait times which is why I ask. I guess i will use mostly the tickets but it helps that both DH and I can use the same app.


----------



## ClaraOswald

Sorry but there's no way I can read all 97 pages so I am going to jump in with some questions....

1. We will have 5 day hoppers. We usually go a couple days, take a few days off, then go a few more days. What if we only want MP on the busier days? Is it something we can add just a day or two?  
2. So it's $10 a day for digital FP, basically?  Are there other perks?

Sorry...I know pretty much nothing about MP. Our trip is still a year away so thankfully I have tons of time to learn.


----------



## tink89

ClaraOswald said:


> Sorry but there's no way I can read all 97 pages so I am going to jump in with some questions....
> 
> 1. We will have 5 day hoppers. We usually go a couple days, take a few days off, then go a few more days. What if we only want MP on the busier days? Is it something we can add just a day or two?
> 2. So it's $10 a day for digital FP, basically?  Are there other perks?
> 
> Sorry...I know pretty much nothing about MP. Our trip is still a year away so thankfully I have tons of time to learn.


 Like you said It is $10 a day per person. You have to pay for it every day you want to use it. So if you do not want to use it somedays just don't pay for it.


----------



## Niltiac

ClaraOswald said:


> So it's $10 a day for digital FP, basically? Are there other perks?


Keep in mind $10/day is the "introductory" price. If your trip is a year out it will likely go up by then. You also get photo pass (free digital downloads of ride photos and photos taken by Disney photographers) and you have a shorter waiting period between FP.


----------



## ClaraOswald

Niltiac said:


> Keep in mind $10/day is the "introductory" price. If your trip is a year out it will likely go up by then. You also get photo pass (free digital downloads of ride photos and photos taken by Disney photographers) and you have a shorter waiting period between FP.



I didn't realize you got free digital downloads. Is that only for the days I pay for MP? Or for my entire trip? I am thinking we likely wouldn't need MP on the weekdays. I know last time we didn't use that many fast passes. But we might want it for the busy days.


----------



## mom2rtk

ClaraOswald said:


> I didn't realize you got free digital downloads. Is that only for the days I pay for MP? Or for my entire trip? I am thinking we likely wouldn't need MP on the weekdays. I know last time we didn't use that many fast passes. But we might want it for the busy days.


Only on the days you buy MaxPass. But if you have a day you won't need many FPs you can have just one family member buy MP for the day.

The one hole I've seen in this is for those who take a day off and want the download for dinner at Goofy's Kitchen. You can't buy MP if you aren't in the park.


----------



## ClaraOswald

Okay, thanks. That makes sense. So we could basically do all 5 days of MP on my husband's ticket. Then just add it for myself and my son on maybe 2 days. That would save us some money at least.


----------



## mom2rtk

ClaraOswald said:


> Okay, thanks. That makes sense. So we could basically do all 5 days of MP on my husband's ticket. Then just add it for myself and my son on maybe 2 days. That would save us some money at least.


That's correct.


----------



## OneThree

Can someone clarify for me? If I add my family tickets to the app and purchase MaxPass to our tickets, when I reserve a FP is assigned to each ticket correct? What I mean is, when we go to redeem everyone can just use their park ticket as opposed to me swiping through the passes in the app.


----------



## 22Tink

OneThree said:


> Can someone clarify for me? If I add my family tickets to the app and purchase MaxPass to our tickets, when I reserve a FP is assigned to each ticket correct? What I mean is, when we go to redeem everyone can just use their park ticket as opposed to me swiping through the passes in the app.


Yes everyone can just scan their ticket


----------



## brockash

here now...we have a multiple attraction fastpass due to something being down this morning...it has a time of 1040 - can i use it anytime today like at wdw or just the 1040-1140 time slot? 

Can i only use it at Disneyland? not CA Adventure?  - we're about to go to .CA adventure - if I can't use it there do i need to somehow get it cleared out before we go to b able to make fastpasses at CA Adventure?

This is all using maxpass...thx!


----------



## dina444444

brockash said:


> here now...we have a multiple attraction fastpass due to something being down this morning...it has a time of 1040 - can i use it anytime today like at wdw or just the 1040-1140 time slot?
> 
> Can i only use it at Disneyland? not CA Adventure?  - we're about to go to .CA adventure - if I can't use it there do i need to somehow get it cleared out before we go to b able to make fastpasses at CA Adventure?
> 
> This is all using maxpass...thx!


You can use it anytime before the end of operating hours today. When you click on the multi attraction pass it will give you a list of rides it can be used at.


----------



## brockash

dina444444 said:


> You can use it anytime before the end of operating hours today. When you click on the multi attraction pass it will give you a list of rides it can be used at.


Thx...do I need to get rid of it before I can book for California adventure though?


----------



## dina444444

brockash said:


> Thx...do I need to get rid of it before I can book for California adventure though?


No. Consider it a bonus fast pass at this point.


----------



## brockash

dina444444 said:


> No. Consider it a bonus fast pass at this point.


Thx, for some reason I was under the impression that you couldn't hold fastpasses for both parks, but I see you can...thx!


----------



## az4boys

dina444444 said:


> Shows are not available via Maxpass. You still need to go to the distribution area and get a paper one. The shows are disconnected from the rest of the system. F! is usually gone within 2.5 hours of park opening for both shows WOC will last pretty late into the day.


I was thinking it would sure be nice of they added the shows to MP, but I think it would not be fair for Fantasmic because all the MP users would have a huge advantage. It would be nice for us, but very frustrating for those guests without MP. With most of the good viewing spots going to paid dinner packages, I think they need some viewing available without an extra charge.


----------



## cmwade77

az4boys said:


> I was thinking it would sure be nice of they added the shows to MP, but I think it would not be fair for Fantasmic because all the MP users would have a huge advantage. It would be nice for us, but very frustrating for those guests without MP. With most of the good viewing spots going to paid dinner packages, I think they need some viewing available without an extra charge.


I think it would just be better to get rid of the FPs for the shows completely and then have a dedicated space where tables and chairs are setup for dinner packages, allowing dining while watching the shows.


----------



## ClaraOswald

Can my husband and I BOTH have ALL of the tickets on our phones? So we could take turns with who is booking fast passes and whatnot?


----------



## MonocularVision

ClaraOswald said:


> Can my husband and I BOTH have ALL of the tickets on our phones? So we could take turns with who is booking fast passes and whatnot?



If you log in with the same account on both phones you will be fine. My wife and I have been doing that without issue this trip.


----------



## ClaraOswald

Thank makes sense. Thanks! I am the one with the Disney account so it would just be on mine. But he can download the app and log in on his too then.


----------



## tink89

ClaraOswald said:


> Thank makes sense. Thanks! I am the one with the Disney account so it would just be on mine. But he can download the app and log in on his too then.


Yes. I asked the same question in the previous page and they said we could both use my app and be logged in at the same time


----------



## smartlabelprint

ClaraOswald said:


> Okay, thanks. That makes sense. So we could basically do all 5 days of MP on my husband's ticket. Then just add it for myself and my son on maybe 2 days. That would save us some money at least.


if it’s just the 3 of you and your son is too small for most fp rides you can just get one for the both of you and rider swap.


----------



## ClaraOswald

smartlabelprint said:


> if it’s just the 3 of you and your son is too small for most fp rides you can just get one for the both of you and rider swap.



Yeah...I considered that. But if we go around Christmas, I think we may want FP for Small World and Haunted Mansion.


----------



## longtimedisneylurker

ClaraOswald said:


> Yeah...I considered that. But if we go around Christmas, I think we may want FP for Small World and Haunted Mansion.



Yes, the wait is definitely better for those with fastpass. Another one mp is great for is Toy Story since its line gets crazy long and it's way back on the pier. Buzz is also still on fastpass. There would definitely be a few rides you could all use maxpass for as a family.


----------



## jenbright

One advantage of adding them to MaxPass would be the option to cancel if you realize later in the day that your kids won't be able to stay up for the show.


----------



## Kender

ClaraOswald said:


> Can my husband and I BOTH have ALL of the tickets on our phones? So we could take turns with who is booking fast passes and whatnot?





MonocularVision said:


> If you log in with the same account on both phones you will be fine. My wife and I have been doing that without issue this trip.



It does not have to be the same account. You can be logged into two separate accounts on each phone and as long as the tickets are attached to each account, you can book FPs via MP.

Any bookings will show up attached to the ticket media even on a different person's app.


----------



## sarahbair

Can I use citypass vouchers and still take advantage of Max Pass?


----------



## SeansMom

Throwing in my opinion for what it's worth to others:  While this is a nice service, it wasn't a "must have" service.  I could see the upside if you really wanted to focus on lots of photo pass opportunities, or if you really want to ride all the FP rides quickly without walking over to pull a fast pass.   Personally, I think it tended to pull me into my phone more (looking to see when the next FP was available, looking to see what FP was current.)  I think I'd only do it one day of the trip to really maximize the photo pass and FP ride feature.  Also, I'm sure it's been said but this would get expensive for a family of 4...and I saw lots of big groups of 10 or more, so that's $40-$100/day.    LASTLY....the FP lines were near as long as some of the regular lines at times, so maybe this system is hindering the regular experience?  In any case, Disneyland was beautiful decked out for the holidays, and the entertainment is always fun.  Enjoy!


----------



## smartlabelprint

sarahbair said:


> Can I use citypass vouchers and still take advantage of Max Pass?


Yes


----------



## tink89

Does MP and FP have the same number of tickets available or do they have a quantity  for MP and  another for FP ?
I was looking at the wait times for today and by 8:30 am all FP are either going or have a returning time after 10 pm. So for those that paid for MP they probably were able to book one MP before opening and maybe another depending on their return time. I would no be happy to pay $10/each and be able to get just one


ETA:ignore the second part.  I checked the app twice before posting and it was showing no fp or late return times. Now it shows all fp available with am returnntimes.


----------



## sandysue

Seeing conflicting info about when you can grab a 2nd fast pass. Used to be return time or 2 hours. What is it currently?


----------



## mom2rtk

sandysue said:


> Seeing conflicting info about when you can grab a 2nd fast pass. Used to be return time or 2 hours. What is it currently?


Paper is 2 hours. MaxPass is 90 minutes. Or when you use your previous one.


----------



## Elmo007

I am sure this was covered somewhere but I missed it. I usually go to WDW in FL but am thinking of a one day visit to CAdv. In FL, we can only hold a total of 3 FP at any one time. Is there a limit as to the number of FP I can have at one time in CAdv. One thing that hurts at epcot is that if you have a pass to the night show, you cant get any more during the day as you use them. Is there a similar restriction at CAdv


----------



## Wahlee

Elmo007 said:


> I am sure this was covered somewhere but I missed it. I usually go to WDW in FL but am thinking of a one day visit to CAdv. In FL, we can only hold a total of 3 FP at any one time. Is there a limit as to the number of FP I can have at one time in CAdv. One thing that hurts at epcot is that if you have a pass to the night show, you cant get any more during the day as you use them. Is there a similar restriction at CAdv



At DLR, you're only limited by the availability of your next Fastpass. I've held as many as three at a time, and used more than 10 in a day, and that was before Maxpass. If the return windows for FPs aren't very far out, you can get one after another after another. The max amount of time you have to wait to get a new FP is 2 hours (90 min if you have MP).

The show passes for World of Color and Fantasmic are disconnected and don't affect your ability to hold or get ride FPs.


----------



## Elmo007

Wahlee said:


> At DLR, you're only limited by the availability of your next Fastpass. I've held as many as three at a time, and used more than 10 in a day, and that was before Maxpass. If the return windows for FPs aren't very far out, you can get one after another after another. The max amount of time you have to wait to get a new FP is 2 hours (90 min if you have MP).
> 
> The show passes for World of Color and Fantasmic are disconnected and don't affect your ability to hold or get ride FPs.



Thanks. Sounds like a different world. At animal Kingdom recently I had to start trying to get a FP+ 61 days before my visit for Flight of Passage. I remember the good old days at MK when they did not check expiration times and we could spend all day collecting passes and ride nonstop for the last 3 hours of the day. Sounds like i can decide whether or not to visit Cadv on 1 days notice and still use FP.


----------



## MonocularVision

mom2rtk said:


> Paper is 2 hours. MaxPass is 90 minutes. Or when you use your previous one.



I see this answer a lot and that isn’t at all what we experienced last week:

If the starting return time for your FP is less than 30 minutes away from when you got it, then you can get another in 30 minutes after your claimed the FP.
If the starting return time for your FP is greater than 90 minutes away from when you got it, then you can get another in 90 minutes after you claimed the FP.
If the starting return time for your FP is between 30 and 90 minutes from when you got it, then you can get another after the returning start time.
Note this only is for getting a FP for _a different ride_. If you want to get another FP for the same ride then you have to use it first or it needs to expire (go past the ending return time without being used).


----------



## dina444444

MonocularVision said:


> I see this answer a lot and that isn’t at all what we experienced last week:
> 
> If the starting return time for your FP is less than 30 minutes away from when you got it, then you can get another in 30 minutes after your claimed the FP.
> If the starting return time for your FP is greater than 90 minutes away from when you got it, then you can get another in 90 minutes after you claimed the FP.
> If the starting return time for your FP is between 30 and 90 minutes from when you claimed it, you can get another after the returning start time.
> Note this only is for getting a FP for _a different ride_. If you want to get another FP for the same ride then you have to use it first or it needs to expire (go past the ending return time without being used).


And with number 1 if you use that FP before the 30 minute mark you can get a new one as soon as you scan in at the attraction.


----------



## MonocularVision

dina444444 said:


> And with number 1 if you use that FP before the 30 minute mark you can get a new one as soon as you scan in at the attraction.



We didn’t try this but good to know!


----------



## mom2rtk

Elmo007 said:


> Thanks. Sounds like a different world. At animal Kingdom recently I had to start trying to get a FP+ 61 days before my visit for Flight of Passage. I remember the good old days at MK when they did not check expiration times and we could spend all day collecting passes and ride nonstop for the last 3 hours of the day. Sounds like i can decide whether or not to visit Cadv on 1 days notice and still use FP.


It's one of the things I like best about MaxPass. It's just like legacy FP in that all FPs are still available at rope drop every single day. You go in with a blank slate and aren't at a disadvantage for not having committed 60 days prior.


----------



## Kender

So more "fun" that's worth bumping this up. Had a FP for IASW not turn multi when it went down tonight.

I stopped to inform an Info CM about the issue so they could pass on a possible IT issue since, as some might remember, I had this issue before with a TSMM FP. I didn't even want to look into having it fixed for me as I had two other FPs to use and most everything was so low of a wait having a FP wouldn't change much.

Gentleman CM started feeding me the same BS a TSMM tried to feed me that "the pass has to expire first". I said no. That's not correct. That is not my experience and I've already dealt with this issue with a previous ride and was told by an Info CM that a ride goes down means the FP should turn multi immediately.

Lady CM interrupts me saying I was incorrect and that the ride has to be down for the full window to turn into a multi (or be able to be used for the same ride even post window). I say that's not what I was told and I was only stopping to inform about an apparent technical issue. I further stated I would just take it to City Hall later.

She then says "We're all the same team" in a tone that came across quite crass with a touch of intended sass. It was not appreciated, that's for sure. Even if not intended as it read, it was not a customer friendly response.

The gentleman CM pops in to suggest (finally) a reason the ride may not have turned into a multi. He said maybe because it was only down for pyrotechnic reasons, it didn't count. I thanked him as that's the first thing that was said that could make sense why it functioned differently.

I took my complaints (about the way the lady CM handled the interaction and the conflicting information) later to City Hall and my questions. Pointed out that while the pyrotechnic reasoning makes sense, it also means that the FP window should not have been allowed around planned down time. It locks the person out from using it during possibly the only time they could use it.

Anywho. I finally got an answer. You guys are gonna just love this. It's yet another answer that's very different from everything I've experienced and been told:

MP and FP have changed how they issue multis. If they know when the ride will be back up for sure and it's less than 30 minutes: no multi. No extension to end of day. I did point out this does not follow legacy FP rules.

I also pointed out that that's a huge change (and very different from the hogwash I was being fed at the info booth) and incredibly not customer friendly. It assumes that the guest didn't need to use their pass during that window of down time and can use it during the remaining valid time. For those paying $10 a day for MP, that's just not okay. Note that I'm not. It's not even an add on I chose to pay for. It just was included in my pass when it went live. But I am upset for those paying for it.

I do plan to contact someone else that is hopefully better informed (I'm not holding my breath) and doesn't have to go into the backroom to locate someone with the answer (or supposed answer since who knows what's the truth) and to also submit in writing my complaint, but good grief! I know it's well known different CMs give different answers, but this just feels insane!

I did also ask about my past TSMM issue. CM tonight at City Hall seemed to think it was a human error in reporting.

Anywho. Sorry long post. If I hear anything else I'll update.


----------



## Aurora0427

First Disneyland trip in February..... we are WDW veterans but never been to Disneyland. If you buy discounted tickets from one of the vendors recommended by mouse savers, can you add max pass? I need to read this entire thread, but just wanted to ask that now. Thanks


----------



## mom2rtk

Kender said:


> So more "fun" that's worth bumping this up. Had a FP for IASW not turn multi when it went down tonight.
> 
> I stopped to inform an Info CM about the issue so they could pass on a possible IT issue since, as some might remember, I had this issue before with a TSMM FP. I didn't even want to look into having it fixed for me as I had two other FPs to use and most everything was so low of a wait having a FP wouldn't change much.
> 
> Gentleman CM started feeding me the same BS a TSMM tried to feed me that "the pass has to expire first". I said no. That's not correct. That is not my experience and I've already dealt with this issue with a previous ride and was told by an Info CM that a ride goes down means the FP should turn multi immediately.
> 
> Lady CM interrupts me saying I was incorrect and that the ride has to be down for the full window to turn into a multi (or be able to be used for the same ride even post window). I say that's not what I was told and I was only stopping to inform about an apparent technical issue. I further stated I would just take it to City Hall later.
> 
> She then says "We're all the same team" in a tone that came across quite crass with a touch of intended sass. It was not appreciated, that's for sure. Even if not intended as it read, it was not a customer friendly response.
> 
> The gentleman CM pops in to suggest (finally) a reason the ride may not have turned into a multi. He said maybe because it was only down for pyrotechnic reasons, it didn't count. I thanked him as that's the first thing that was said that could make sense why it functioned differently.
> 
> I took my complaints (about the way the lady CM handled the interaction and the conflicting information) later to City Hall and my questions. Pointed out that while the pyrotechnic reasoning makes sense, it also means that the FP window should not have been allowed around planned down time. It locks the person out from using it during possibly the only time they could use it.
> 
> Anywho. I finally got an answer. You guys are gonna just love this. It's yet another answer that's very different from everything I've experienced and been told:
> 
> MP and FP have changed how they issue multis. If they know when the ride will be back up for sure and it's less than 30 minutes: no multi. No extension to end of day. I did point out this does not follow legacy FP rules.
> 
> I also pointed out that that's a huge change (and very different from the hogwash I was being fed at the info booth) and incredibly not customer friendly. It assumes that the guest didn't need to use their pass during that window of down time and can use it during the remaining valid time. For those paying $10 a day for MP, that's just not okay. Note that I'm not. It's not even an add on I chose to pay for. It just was included in my pass when it went live. But I am upset for those paying for it.
> 
> I do plan to contact someone else that is hopefully better informed (I'm not holding my breath) and doesn't have to go into the backroom to locate someone with the answer (or supposed answer since who knows what's the truth) and to also submit in writing my complaint, but good grief! I know it's well known different CMs give different answers, but this just feels insane!
> 
> I did also ask about my past TSMM issue. CM tonight at City Hall seemed to think it was a human error in reporting.
> 
> Anywho. Sorry long post. If I hear anything else I'll update.


We had a FP for Indy just disappear instead of turning to a multiple experience FP when the ride went down. We ended up going to Guest Services (thankfully almost no line) and they gave us a replacement. No comment on what the issue might have been.


----------



## tlcdoula

Aurora0427 said:


> First Disneyland trip in February..... we are WDW veterans but never been to Disneyland. If you buy discounted tickets from one of the vendors recommended by mouse savers, can you add max pass? I need to read this entire thread, but just wanted to ask that now. Thanks



Yes you can. We had the Canadian offer for tickets in October and we just added it each morning as soon as we entered the park.  

Set the Disney app up on your phone ahead of time with your credit card.  Scan in each memeber if your group and you will be ready to go.   Only took me a few seconds each day to add the max pass to our group.  It will ask for the security numbers on the back of your card or it did for me.  Make sure you have your credit card with you or memorize the number. 

Have a great trip


----------



## smartlabelprint

Aurora0427 said:


> First Disneyland trip in February..... we are WDW veterans but never been to Disneyland. If you buy discounted tickets from one of the vendors recommended by mouse savers, can you add max pass? I need to read this entire thread, but just wanted to ask that now. Thanks


Yes. The cheapest tickets for 5 day pass I found was last minute travel. They emailed me my actual ticket the next day.


----------



## Winnowill

So, we were in the parks last Thursday and Friday (extremely high crowds both days), one park per day with MaxPass. We rode all of the FP attractions at least once each (except for Matterhorn, GRR (cold), and Goofy (though DD9 did the single rider line), and never waited longer than 20 minutes unless we chose to ("wait time for Soarin' is 55 minutes - we don't have anything else in mind right now, let's get in line"). There's no way we could have done nearly as much without MaxPass - just fighting the crowds to get to the machines would have been a horrible experience. Over the two days, we experienced 16 attractions at DCA including WOC (AND we took a 2-1/2 hour break) and 19 at DL (leaving the park at 9:30), using a total of 17 FPs - every 90 minutes, we were booking another. It was worth every penny, and i can't see us ever going without it unless they jack the price through the roof.


----------



## Aurora0427

tlcdoula said:


> Yes you can. We had the Canadian offer for tickets in October and we just added it each morning as soon as we entered the park.
> 
> Set the Disney app up on your phone ahead of time with your credit card.  Scan in each memeber if your group and you will be ready to go.   Only took me a few seconds each day to add the max pass to our group.  It will ask for the security numbers on the back of your card or it did for me.  Make sure you have your credit card with you or memorize the number.
> 
> Have a great trip



Thank you! So max pass isn’t something that sells out, you can just add it when you get there.  I need to read this thread!!!!


----------



## Aurora0427

smartlabelprint said:


> Yes. The cheapest tickets for 5 day pass I found was last minute travel. They emailed me my actual ticket the next day.



I will check them out! Thanks!


----------



## Kender

Aurora0427 said:


> Thank you! So max pass isn’t something that sells out, you can just add it when you get there.  I need to read this thread!!!!



It's not a finite thing in terms of how often they'll sell it. They'll sell it to you even if there's no FPs left available.

If you aren't planning on starting the day early at the parks, it's a good idea to check the app to check what FPs are still available for general (at the kiosks) distribution before purchasing MP. It'll give you a good idea of what's at minimum available via MP.


----------



## Kender

Kender said:


> So more "fun" that's worth bumping this up. Had a FP for IASW not turn multi when it went down tonight.
> 
> I stopped to inform an Info CM about the issue so they could pass on a possible IT issue since, as some might remember, I had this issue before with a TSMM FP. I didn't even want to look into having it fixed for me as I had two other FPs to use and most everything was so low of a wait having a FP wouldn't change much.
> 
> Gentleman CM started feeding me the same BS a TSMM tried to feed me that "the pass has to expire first". I said no. That's not correct. That is not my experience and I've already dealt with this issue with a previous ride and was told by an Info CM that a ride goes down means the FP should turn multi immediately.
> 
> Lady CM interrupts me saying I was incorrect and that the ride has to be down for the full window to turn into a multi (or be able to be used for the same ride even post window). I say that's not what I was told and I was only stopping to inform about an apparent technical issue. I further stated I would just take it to City Hall later.
> 
> She then says "We're all the same team" in a tone that came across quite crass with a touch of intended sass. It was not appreciated, that's for sure. Even if not intended as it read, it was not a customer friendly response.
> 
> The gentleman CM pops in to suggest (finally) a reason the ride may not have turned into a multi. He said maybe because it was only down for pyrotechnic reasons, it didn't count. I thanked him as that's the first thing that was said that could make sense why it functioned differently.
> 
> I took my complaints (about the way the lady CM handled the interaction and the conflicting information) later to City Hall and my questions. Pointed out that while the pyrotechnic reasoning makes sense, it also means that the FP window should not have been allowed around planned down time. It locks the person out from using it during possibly the only time they could use it.
> 
> Anywho. I finally got an answer. You guys are gonna just love this. It's yet another answer that's very different from everything I've experienced and been told:
> 
> MP and FP have changed how they issue multis. If they know when the ride will be back up for sure and it's less than 30 minutes: no multi. No extension to end of day. I did point out this does not follow legacy FP rules.
> 
> I also pointed out that that's a huge change (and very different from the hogwash I was being fed at the info booth) and incredibly not customer friendly. It assumes that the guest didn't need to use their pass during that window of down time and can use it during the remaining valid time. For those paying $10 a day for MP, that's just not okay. Note that I'm not. It's not even an add on I chose to pay for. It just was included in my pass when it went live. But I am upset for those paying for it.
> 
> I do plan to contact someone else that is hopefully better informed (I'm not holding my breath) and doesn't have to go into the backroom to locate someone with the answer (or supposed answer since who knows what's the truth) and to also submit in writing my complaint, but good grief! I know it's well known different CMs give different answers, but this just feels insane!
> 
> I did also ask about my past TSMM issue. CM tonight at City Hall seemed to think it was a human error in reporting.
> 
> Anywho. Sorry long post. If I hear anything else I'll update.



Adding to this: Space went down. CM said it would turn multi/be good rest of day immediately. It did not. Ride was down ten minutes. Fits within the minimum 30 minutes down Info CM told me. But is still completely contradictory to what I was told at the ride and previous operation.

I have a feeling if I were to let the pass go until expiration and try to use it, it would be gone and I'd have nothing even though ride CM said I'd be able to ride up until the end of the night. Which really at this point will only be the last twenty minutes of the night once the 15 minute window is accounted for.

I'm done talking to City Hall. I'm just putting it in writing and going to contact them via feedback. It is ridiculous how many different versions of how things work is floating around.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

So sorry for all the headache and hassle you are having about this issue, but grateful for your persistence and your reporting back to keep the rest of us informed. Please let us know what happens when/if you get a response to your comment. We usually get a response (sometimes a very good, in depth response), so hopefully you will, too. All this runaround is ridiculous!


----------



## Kender

theluckyrabbit said:


> So sorry for all the headache and hassle you are having about this issue, but grateful for your persistence and your reporting back to keep the rest of us informed. Please let us know what happens when/if you get a response to your comment. We usually get a response (sometimes a very good, in depth response), so hopefully you will, too. All this runaround is ridiculous!



Right?!

I'm just baffled by the whole thing. This is one thing that shouldn't have any discretion outside of at the individual rides (ex: when a CM can ignore an expired FP because your dining ran long). There is a set "this is how it works" for FPs and there is zero reason for the several different explanations I've gotten. It's an automatic process.

I drive home today and will get a message sent off to Disney by Friday. If/when I hear back, I will definitely update. Wanted to keep you all aware since this is a big change we all need to know about if it is indeed a change.

I just wish this would be in the fine print so there was something to point to when I get such different answers


----------



## DreamtheImpossible

HELP! 

My family of 6 (4 adults, 1 5 year old and 1 20month) are going in June. Is Maxpass worth it? How would it work with rider switch? What would the best strategy be? 

Please note: I'm not trying to 'cheat the system', just wondering how it works with Rider Swap and how best I can utilize the time. Also, how would the 5 year old's work? Can I add him to my account? Does everyone in the group have to have the Disneyland app downloaded onto their phones or could just myself and my husband have it? 

A bit lost, to be honest!


----------



## Niltiac

DreamtheImpossible said:


> HELP!
> 
> My family of 6 (4 adults, 1 5 year old and 1 20month) are going in June. Is Maxpass worth it? How would it work with rider switch? What would the best strategy be?
> 
> Please note: I'm not trying to 'cheat the system', just wondering how it works with Rider Swap and how best I can utilize the time. Also, how would the 5 year old's work? Can I add him to my account? Does everyone in the group have to have the Disneyland app downloaded onto their phones or could just myself and my husband have it?
> 
> A bit lost, to be honest!


You can add everyone's tickets to one account, so everyone doesn't have to have the app. I suggest having it on a couple phones in case one acts up, but you only need it on one. Whether it's worth it depends on how many FP rides you're interested in. Most (but not all) of the rides that offer FP are "big kid" rides, so if you're going to be centering a lot of your activities around the kids you might not get much use out of it. With rider swap I believe you would send half of your group through with FP, then the other half would ride with the swap. So you could purchase MP for only half the group. Or you could pull FP for one ride for half the group, and another ride for the other half, and then use rider swap so everyone rides both. I don't consider that cheating the system because I'm sure everything takes a long time when you have little kids who need naps, diaper changes, etc., so I don't begrudge you the advantage. I don't have kids and I haven't tried that strategy, that's just my understanding of how rider swap works.


----------



## DreamtheImpossible

Niltiac said:


> You can add everyone's tickets to one account, so everyone doesn't have to have the app. I suggest having it on a couple phones in case one acts up, but you only need it on one. Whether it's worth it depends on how many FP rides you're interested in. Most (but not all) of the rides that offer FP are "big kid" rides, so if you're going to be centering a lot of your activities around the kids you might not get much use out of it. With rider swap I believe you would send half of your group through with FP, then the other half would ride with the swap. So you could purchase MP for only half the group. Or you could pull FP for one ride for half the group, and another ride for the other half, and then use rider swap so everyone rides both. I don't consider that cheating the system because I'm sure everything takes a long time when you have little kids who need naps, diaper changes, etc., so I don't begrudge you the advantage. I don't have kids and I haven't tried that strategy, that's just my understanding of how rider swap works.



Thank you, that's very helpful! This will be my first trip with my toddler...well, any kids in general!...so the Rider Swap is new for me also. I definitely don't want to cheat the system, I just want to be as efficient as possible! I think Maxpass will save us a lot of time, I just need to figure out how best to utilize it.


----------



## SeiterClan

Is Max Pass worth it if you have a 3 day/1 park per day tickets(can't upgrade bc we won them in a contest :/)? We will be using them in the summer at the end of July beginning of August so I'm assuming it will be busy but we've never been then! Also we are a family of 10--4 adults & 6 kids(ages 4-16) who pretty much love all rides & my youngest is finally 40 inches--Is Max Pass effective for groups that big?!? Any advice you could give would be so helpful!


----------



## dmcdixie

Is Max Pass working today? Thanks?


----------



## smartlabelprint

SeiterClan said:


> Is Max Pass worth it if you have a 3 day/1 park per day tickets(can't upgrade bc we won them in a contest :/)? We will be using them in the summer at the end of July beginning of August so I'm assuming it will be busy but we've never been then! Also we are a family of 10--4 adults & 6 kids(ages 4-16) who pretty much love all rides & my youngest is finally 40 inches--Is Max Pass effective for groups that big?!? Any advice you could give would be so helpful!


If you trust your oldest two kids alone in the park I'd use them as runners.   Use the paper fast passes.  Otherwise that's $100/day.  Yikes!
I need to buy maxpass because I have toddlers.  By the time we'd get to the FP machine and find something to do in the meantime, they'll be ready to leave the park-we wouldn't even get to ride.  LOL


----------



## Niltiac

SeiterClan said:


> Is Max Pass worth it if you have a 3 day/1 park per day tickets(can't upgrade bc we won them in a contest :/)? We will be using them in the summer at the end of July beginning of August so I'm assuming it will be busy but we've never been then! Also we are a family of 10--4 adults & 6 kids(ages 4-16) who pretty much love all rides & my youngest is finally 40 inches--Is Max Pass effective for groups that big?!? Any advice you could give would be so helpful!


Personally I think MaxPass is less valuable for large groups with multiple adults.  A big benefit of MaxPass in my mind is being able to keep your group together rather than sending someone off for FP runs.  But with a large group, you could take turns being the FP runner and maybe only have to go once in a day, or you can send two or three people as the runners so they're not alone, and maybe they can sneak in a kid-free activity along the way.  

On the other hand, MP has other benefits.  You can pull FP more frequently, which will help if you want to ride a lot of headliners efficiently.  You get the photos (although if you only want the photos, you could just buy MP for one person).  Cutting out the need to physically go to the FP kiosks means you can pull your next FP more quickly, even if you're in line for another ride or eating a sit down meal.  If your group splits up but you still want to coordinate getting a FP together, there's no need to meet up and gather everyone's tickets - as long as everyone is eligible for a FP one person can just go on their phone and pull the FP for everyone.  So if you'll make optimal use of it, riding as many FP rides as you can, it may be worth it.


----------



## SUNNYVEE

Maxpass has failed us today. Here now , finally able to purchase at 10 but hasn't processed so still can't use it. Awful


----------



## disney4cam

Us too!  It’s noon and we still haven’t gotten the activation email


----------



## smartlabelprint

SUNNYVEE said:


> Maxpass has failed us today. Here now , finally able to purchase at 10 but hasn't processed so still can't use it. Awful


Get a refund


----------



## smartlabelprint

disney4cam said:


> Us too!  It’s noon and we still haven’t gotten the activation email


Get a refund


----------



## SUNNYVEE

Oh I plan on it! I truly hope this is fixed by tomorrow!


----------



## taffy

Yes it was awful on Thursday. The whole system failed and we got our confirmation at 7pm after we had left. It really threw the staff as they were trying to deal with the standard fast pass ways. We saw them setting up other fast pass stations around the park trying to cope with the system failure of max pass. I have to say it rally did effect our day and ability to get asmany rides in as a family.


----------



## Flattes

taffy said:


> Yes it was awful on Thursday. The whole system failed and we got our confirmation at 7pm after we had left. It really threw the staff as they were trying to deal with the standard fast pass ways. We saw them setting up other fast pass stations around the park trying to cope with the system failure of max pass. I have to say it rally did effect our day and ability to get asmany rides in as a family.



I wonder if that was why the lines and return times were exceptionally long Thursday? We didn't get max pass Thursday but I wasn't able to access any of my dining reservations for the whole day - this was a problem as I wanted to cancel the Fantasmic package we had for the following day. No one at the park was able to help - guest relations were clueless and told us that there were no cancellations at all (hmmm...). We weren't able to get through at all on the dine line - just kept getting a busy signal the whole time. We finally went to the RBT and spoke to an amazing cast member at the front. Although she was unable to pull up our reservation, she did take our names and promised to get it cancelled. She told us to ask for her when we got to the park next morning and she would confirm it when the system was back. Thankfully, it came back up before we left that evening and I was able to cancel from the app and made a trip back to RBT to let her know!

We did purchase maxpass the following day and it really helped us for the "must do" rides that we had missed out on the previous days. We had no idea how or where to look for photos from the rides (or even which rides offered them) so we didn't use that feature of the pass at all. However, it was the best $40 we spent at the parks considering the huge crowds and long wait times! I really wish Disney would fix the wifi, though - data roaming on my plan from Canada is extortionate!


----------



## taffy

Yes it was a cluster on Thursday. We did find a guest relations persons by the whale mouth in Fantasyland who called the Max Pass Person who was trying to fix the issue so we knew it was being worked on. It seems most people could still see dining reservations but that was it. I have to say te other 4 days max pass worked great aside from the spotty wifi access in the park.


----------



## az4boys

DreamtheImpossible said:


> Thank you, that's very helpful! This will be my first trip with my toddler...well, any kids in general!...so the Rider Swap is new for me also. I definitely don't want to cheat the system, I just want to be as efficient as possible! I think Maxpass will save us a lot of time, I just need to figure out how best to utilize it.


IMO, if the system allows it, it isn't cheating. Doing rider swap takes twice as long to do each ride, so I don't consider that an advantage. My only experience with rider swap was about 5 years ago when we used it on IAJ. The big kids would get to ride twice, once with each parent. It still took a long time. I think you could definitely plan to use rider swap in conjunction with MP, but I don't have any advice on how to make it work. MP is awesome though.


----------



## JVivlemore

I’ve read through here and skimmed the Disneyland website and can’t find information on MaxPass for non AP holders.  I’m going to be there for half a day next month by myself and figured I could use this to hopefully ride Space Mountain, Star Tours, and Guardians as much as possible plus get pictures from the rides as a bonus.  Is it available to non AP holders and what is the cost? Thanks.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

JVivlemore said:


> ...  Is it available to non AP holders and what is the cost? Thanks.



As far as I know, MP is currently available to all ticket holders for the cost of $10 per person per day. The cost includes one day of MP with PhotoPass. You can prepurchase MP through the DLR website if you buy your ticket that way. If you buy your ticket through another vendor, you must wait until you go through the turnstiles before purchasing MP on the DLR app. You can also buy MP at the ticket booths, but with your limited time in the parks, I would avoid that if at all possible. No matter how you purchase MP, it will not activate until you actually clear the turnstiles. Keep track of the app before you get to the parks to see whether FPs are still available for the rides you want. If there aren't any FPs available by the time you arrive at the gates, it might not be worth it to buy MP.


----------



## katyringo

I’ve been meaning to post this here as a question. All my reading before our trip I didn’t come across this.

So it was very very busy when we were there. We had maxpass and has a fastpass for RSR (luckily we had rode it earlier in our trip too) anyway it breaks down and the fastpass converts. 

So we decide to go to guardians and I didn’t even think to look but we were denied at guardians and told the multiple expirence wasn’t good there. We got “blue” when we tried. No big deal we went and road soarin again, but make sure to pay attention to which attractions it tell you you can use them at.


----------



## longtimedisneylurker

katyringo said:


> I’ve been meaning to post this here as a question. All my reading before our trip I didn’t come across this.
> 
> So it was very very busy when we were there. We had maxpass and has a fastpass for RSR (luckily we had rode it earlier in our trip too) anyway it breaks down and the fastpass converts.
> 
> So we decide to go to guardians and I didn’t even think to look but we were denied at guardians and told the multiple expirence wasn’t good there. We got “blue” when we tried. No big deal we went and road soarin again, but make sure to pay attention to which attractions it tell you you can use them at.



Yes, the multiple experience pass has exceptions listed. If you get a multiple experience pass for any ride in DCA except Guardians or RSR, then it lists Guardians and RSR as the exceptions. If you get a multiple experience pass because RSR goes down, Guardians is the exception. Honestly I don't know if RSR is listed as an exception on the Guardians multiple experience fastpass, but I wouldn't be surprised. In DL, I think the exception listed is Space Mountain on the multiple experience passes.


----------



## az4boys

longtimedisneylurker said:


> Yes, the multiple experience pass has exceptions listed. If you get a multiple experience pass for any ride in DCA except Guardians or RSR, then it lists Guardians and RSR as the exceptions. If you get a multiple experience pass because RSR goes down, Guardians is the exception. Honestly I don't know if RSR is listed as an exception on the Guardians multiple experience fastpass, but I wouldn't be surprised. In DL, I think the exception listed is Space Mountain on the multiple experience passes.


I think which big rides are on the list depends on several factors that only Disney knows, so it is important to check your app for the list you were given. We had a ME pass from Goofy Sky School going down. RSR was not on the list. I can't remember if Guardians was because we don't ride that. When we had a ME pass from Roger Rabbit going down, Space Mountain was on the list. The funny thing is we were all tired and the kids were ready to go back to the hotel so we didn't even use that one! I don't think my kids realize how golden ME passes are, but sometimes sleep is more important than going on one more ride.


----------



## tink89

I just came back from the parks last week. We were there from the 27- 31. We used max pass on two days and we did every single ride we wanted to do. We could easily have done MP just one day and hit everything but i wanted a more relaxed pace. We would do Fantasy and tomorrow land during EMH and  book MP while we did those rides. I would definitely use it again. And if it worked this great with the number of people I can only imagine on a bit slower days.


----------



## 22Tink

JVivlemore said:


> I’ve read through here and skimmed the Disneyland website and can’t find information on MaxPass for non AP holders.  I’m going to be there for half a day next month by myself and figured I could use this to hopefully ride Space Mountain, Star Tours, and Guardians as much as possible plus get pictures from the rides as a bonus.  Is it available to non AP holders and what is the cost? Thanks.


It’s definitely available to non AP holders! I don’t have an AP and I used it last August. It was fabulous and I plan to use it again when we go this year! Have a great trip!


----------



## superdeluxe

I'm looking for the best maxpass/fast pass blog/website to see all the tips?  There are SOOOO many blogs/websites out there with tips, just wondering what people here read/use?


----------



## DL_Forever

superdeluxe said:


> I'm looking for the best maxpass/fast pass blog/website to see all the tips?  There are SOOOO many blogs/websites out there with tips, just wondering what people here read/use?


Disneyland Daily is a great site for information.


----------



## 22Tink

superdeluxe said:


> I'm looking for the best maxpass/fast pass blog/website to see all the tips?  There are SOOOO many blogs/websites out there with tips, just wondering what people here read/use?


My favourite is always Casey at Disneyland Daily!


----------



## starshine514

SeiterClan said:


> Is Max Pass worth it if you have a 3 day/1 park per day tickets(can't upgrade bc we won them in a contest :/)? We will be using them in the summer at the end of July beginning of August so I'm assuming it will be busy but we've never been then! Also we are a family of 10--4 adults & 6 kids(ages 4-16) who pretty much love all rides & my youngest is finally 40 inches--Is Max Pass effective for groups that big?!? Any advice you could give would be so helpful!



We use it for our group (normally a group of six, me, both my parents, and my kids - 13, 10, and 3) and it is so much easier than pulling paper FPs. It's worth it, even for my 40" 3YO and my mom (who only rides Toy Story and Soarin' with FP). Sometimes I will pull a FP for my mom, even though she doesn't want to ride that particular ride and do an elder swap (not a real thing) - I'll stay out with her while everyone else rides and then I ride with one kid using my and my mom's FPs (just like we used to do with paper FPs). The real problem with a big group is cost...


----------



## SeiterClan

starshine514 said:


> We use it for our group (normally a group of six, me, both my parents, and my kids - 13, 10, and 3) and it is so much easier than pulling paper FPs. It's worth it, even for my 40" 3YO and my mom (who only rides Toy Story and Soarin' with FP). Sometimes I will pull a FP for my mom, even though she doesn't want to ride that particular ride and do an elder swap (not a real thing) - I'll stay out with her while everyone else rides and then I ride with one kid using my and my mom's FPs (just like we used to do with paper FPs). The real problem with a big group is cost...


Yeah I'm really worried that the price will go up by the time we go this summer!!!


----------



## helenb

We're going down to Anaheim for the WonderCOn convention. We do this every year, staying onsite at a Disney resort. We take advantage of EMH and stay at the park until lunchtime, then head to the convention center for the rest of the day. That gives us about 4 hours in the park (since during Sporing Break the EMH usually start at 7 am). 

Do you think MaxPass is worth it for only that time period? We've always been able to do lots of rides and get lots of Fastpasses during that time period, but we haven't been to the parks since MaxPass began. I'm worried that MaxPass will be draining the FP and we won't get so many, particularly since we won't be able to use FP for later in the day.


----------



## smartlabelprint

helenb said:


> We're going down to Anaheim for the WonderCOn convention. We do this every year, staying onsite at a Disney resort. We take advantage of EMH and stay at the park until lunchtime, then head to the convention center for the rest of the day. That gives us about 4 hours in the park (since during Sporing Break the EMH usually start at 7 am).
> 
> Do you think MaxPass is worth it for only that time period? We've always been able to do lots of rides and get lots of Fastpasses during that time period, but we haven't been to the parks since MaxPass began. I'm worried that MaxPass will be draining the FP and we won't get so many, particularly since we won't be able to use FP for later in the day.


I’d try it your first day. Once you go through the gates you can choose your first fp for park opening.


----------



## becks59

Are maxpass and paper fast passes giving out the same return times?  We plan to get just 1 mp for our group to take advantage of the pp. but, it would be good to see the return times on the app so we can plan our next paper fp.


----------



## SUNNYVEE

becks59 said:


> Are maxpass and paper fast passes giving out the same return times?  We plan to get just 1 mp for our group to take advantage of the pp. but, it would be good to see the return times on the app so we can plan our next paper fp.


No, not necessarily. Also, with the option to cancel a maxpass, you may be able to snag one for an earlier return time that someone got rid of. Happened to me 3 times last week when the regular FPs were done. It gives you a good general idea, though.


----------



## Winnowill

becks59 said:


> Are maxpass and paper fast passes giving out the same return times?  We plan to get just 1 mp for our group to take advantage of the pp. but, it would be good to see the return times on the app so we can plan our next paper fp.


The return times on the app are the ones for the FP machines, so, yes - those are the times you would get with traditional FP. Sometimes with MP you can book one that's earlier than the times the machines are showing, but those times only show up when you go to get FP via MP, not as return times when you look at an attraction on the app.


----------



## starshine514

becks59 said:


> Are maxpass and paper fast passes giving out the same return times?  We plan to get just 1 mp for our group to take advantage of the pp. but, it would be good to see the return times on the app so we can plan our next paper fp.


No, they often do not. You can always use MP for just the PP benefit and still pull paper FPs with the rest of the group.


----------



## Linkura

Winnowill said:


> The return times on the app are the ones for the FP machines, so, yes - those are the times you would get with traditional FP. Sometimes with MP you can book one that's earlier than the times the machines are showing, but those times only show up when you go to get FP via MP, not as return times when you look at an attraction on the app.



And to clarify, those earlier times are available because people can cancel MP FPs and they get put back into the MP pool.


----------



## SeiterClan

Random ?... can you pay with gift cards for Max Pass on the DL app?


----------



## Steve19842015

Found it! Time to read up!


----------



## Steve19842015

Family of 5 here. Smallest is 2 so he won’t be getting on any of the good stuff. Recommendation to go 2 MP or get it for all 4. 2 adults and 2 kids 7 and 14


----------



## RedHotMama

Steve19842015 said:


> Family of 5 here. Smallest is 2 so he won’t be getting on any of the good stuff. Recommendation to go 2 MP or get it for all 4. 2 adults and 2 kids 7 and 14


Get MP for 3 (1 adult, and the 2 kids that will ride). Then get RS before they enter each ride. The adult that stays behind with the 2 year old will ride after they get back and the kids get to ride twice! And it doesn't matter which tickets you purchase/book MP for. They don't care who redeems them. You can take turns on going first. We did this all last week and it went well.


----------



## momof2n2

SeiterClan said:


> Random ?... can you pay with gift cards for Max Pass on the DL app?



I want to know this too. 
Also - can you load gift cards into the Disneyland App?


----------



## Christina-B-Na

RedHotMama said:


> Get MP for 3 (1 adult, and the 2 kids that will ride). Then get RS before they enter each ride. The adult that stays behind with the 2 year old will ride after they get back and the kids get to ride twice! And it doesn't matter which tickets you purchase/book MP for. They don't care who redeems them. You can take turns on going first. We did this all last week and it went well.



This is interesting...so we are a family of 4. Our youngest is also 2 ( just about 3 when we go in June). We also have a (will be) 6 year old that should be able to go on nearly everything...so you think we should only purchase MP for 1 adult and 1 kid?
I read somewhere that when you get a riderswap pass it cancels out your next maxpass if you have one?


----------



## RedHotMama

Christina-B-Na said:


> This is interesting...so we are a family of 4. Our youngest is also 2 ( just about 3 when we go in June). We also have a (will be) 6 year old that should be able to go on nearly everything...so you think we should only purchase MP for 1 adult and 1 kid?
> I read somewhere that when you get a riderswap pass it cancels out your next maxpass if you have one?


Yes, get 2 MP, for 1 parent and the 6 year old. 
And no, Rider Switch will not cancel out any FP you have booked. We held 3 FP at a time while using RS often. What it will cancel out is any other RS that ticket has saved. So, just use the RS immediately (or very soon) after the first group rides. You can't book up a bunch of RS like you can FP. But you don't need to.


----------



## HuskyGal

RedHotMama said:


> Yes, get 2 MP, for 1 parent and the 6 year old.
> And no, Rider Switch will not cancel out any FP you have booked. We held 3 FP at a time while using RS often. What it will cancel out is any other RS that ticket has saved. So, just use the RS immediately (or very soon) after the first group rides. You can't book up a bunch of RS like you can FP. But you don't need to.


We had FPs for radiator spring racers disappear when we got rider switch passes for guardians of the galaxy, and vice Versa.


----------



## RedHotMama

HuskyGal said:


> We had FPs for radiator spring racers disappear when we got rider switch passes for guardians of the galaxy, and vice Versa.


That's horrible! I think Guest Services could have helped you with that because it's not supposed to happen. And crazy that it happened twice!
One thing to note is that the RS will look just like a FP in your app. So if you maybe had a RS from another ride still, it would make that disappear. Not saying that's what happened to you, but it could confuse people. It would be nice if the RS fastpasses were labeled differently in the app to make it clear.


----------



## DnA2010

How much data do you think I will need to run maxpass for 5 days?


----------



## smartlabelprint

DnA2010 said:


> How much data do you think I will need to run maxpass for 5 days?


I’ve heard it hasn’t pushed people over their plans. But I don’t really know.


----------



## smartlabelprint

SeiterClan said:


> Random ?... can you pay with gift cards for Max Pass on the DL app?





momof2n2 said:


> I want to know this too.
> Also - can you load gift cards into the Disneyland App?



It’s my understanding that you must use a credit card in the app.


----------



## hungrygreenhippo

SeiterClan said:


> Random ?... can you pay with gift cards for Max Pass on the DL app?



I bought 2-day park hoppers w/ MP using gift cards, but I must have done it on the website. I just checked the app and I don't see an option to purchase with a gift card.


----------



## Sjwillia

I am sure the answer to my question is somewhere in this thread but I cannot find it.  I hope someone is able to clarify if you can book MaxPass at the same time in both parks if you have hoppers.  Or if you book a MaxPass in DL do you need to wait the 90 minutes (or ride entry) to book one in CA?


----------



## Niltiac

Sjwillia said:


> I am sure the answer to my question is somewhere in this thread but I cannot find it.  I hope someone is able to clarify if you can book MaxPass at the same time in both parks if you have hoppers.  Or if you book a MaxPass in DL do you need to wait the 90 minutes (or ride entry) to book one in CA?


Your later statement is correct, you need to wait to book your next FP regardless of which park it's for.  For the purposes of FP they are now treating DL and DCA as one big park.  This is true even if you don't have MaxPass, it's a change they made shortly before introducing MaxPass.


----------



## Sjwillia

Niltiac said:


> Your later statement is correct, you need to wait to book your next FP regardless of which park it's for.  For the purposes of FP they are now treating DL and DCA as one big park.  This is true even if you don't have MaxPass, it's a change they made shortly before introducing MaxPass.


Thank you for this clarification.  I will plan accordingly.


----------



## DnA2010

smartlabelprint said:


> I’ve heard it hasn’t pushed people over their plans. But I don’t really know.



I'm from canada so will have to add roaming data, so just trying to get an idea sort of thing


----------



## 22Tink

DnA2010 said:


> I'm from canada so will have to add roaming data, so just trying to get an idea sort of thing


I’m from Canada and I had 1GB of data for our trip last summer which included 5 park days. I didn’t use the full GB and I was on the app constantly. It seems to use very little data.


----------



## 10SE

MaxPass by itself should not use much data. It’s just sending small data packets between the phone and Disney’s servers. Think of it like sending a text message. However, other features within the app may use large amounts of data such as downloading pictures or refreshing the map data.


----------



## soniam

How far down Harbor Blvd have people been able to book MP? I heard on the DL podcast that someone booked from the Grand Legacy. We will be staying at the Hojo, but that may be too far.

Thanks for all of the great info guys. Will be using MP for the first time in July.


----------



## katyringo

We could from the Hojo! 


So what are people’s predictions on the incredicoaster and maxpass? Will it be available opening day you think?


----------



## smartlabelprint

soniam said:


> How far down Harbor Blvd have people been able to book MP? I heard on the DL podcast that someone booked from the Grand Legacy. We will be staying at the Hojo, but that may be too far.
> 
> Thanks for all of the great info guys. Will be using MP for the first time in July.


It’s not based on proximity to the parks. You could fly home and book one if you’d been in the park that morning.


----------



## Linkura

katyringo said:


> We could from the Hojo!
> 
> 
> So what are people’s predictions on the incredicoaster and maxpass? Will it be available opening day you think?


Were you able to book initial MaxPasses or was this after you going to the park once?  Because my understanding is after you entered the park for the day, it didn't matter where you booked.


----------



## MonocularVision

soniam said:


> How far down Harbor Blvd have people been able to book MP? I heard on the DL podcast that someone booked from the Grand Legacy. We will be staying at the Hojo, but that may be too far.



We grab them from the Homewood Suites down near the convention center, but if you have been to the park already, you should be fine. I don’t believe there is any location tracking used to determine if you can pull FP’s with MaxPass.


----------



## katyringo

Linkura said:


> Were you able to book initial MaxPasses or was this after you going to the park once?  Because my understanding is after you entered the park for the day, it didn't matter where you booked.


 Oh yeah deff has been in the park already that day.  I thought it used your location too! Guess I was wrong. Makes more sense the other way lol


----------



## az4boys

soniam said:


> How far down Harbor Blvd have people been able to book MP? I heard on the DL podcast that someone booked from the Grand Legacy. We will be staying at the Hojo, but that may be too far.
> 
> Thanks for all of the great info guys. Will be using MP for the first time in July.


Well, Arizona isn't anywhere near Harbor, but it still works! You should be just fine.

ETA: We've booked a lot of MP from Homewood Suites just south of the Toy Story parking lot. It is great to take an afternoon break and come back with FP lined up for the evening.


----------



## Nigel Channing

We're going to be at DLR for 2 days on 3/22 and 3/23. Is it worth getting this during spring break? I'm thinking FP availability may not make it worth purchasing,


----------



## smartlabelprint

Nigel Channing said:


> We're going to be at DLR for 2 days on 3/22 and 3/23. Is it worth getting this during spring break? I'm thinking FP availability may not make it worth purchasing,


It is better to get during the heavier crowd times. How many are in your party?


----------



## Nigel Channing

smartlabelprint said:


> It is better to get during the heavier crowd times. How many are in your party?


There will be 5 of us. 2 kids, 2 parents and a grandma.


----------



## smartlabelprint

Nigel Channing said:


> There will be 5 of us. 2 kids, 2 parents and a grandma.


Kids ages? If you can rider swap you could buy 2 maxpasses.


----------



## Nigel Channing

smartlabelprint said:


> Kids ages? If you can rider swap you could buy 2 maxpasses.


7 & 11


----------



## smartlabelprint

Nigel Channing said:


> 7 & 11


Maybe focus on fp rides on one day. 
$50 extra a day is a lot!


----------



## sharksfinatic17

We are going next week. I have four tickets purchased from LMT Club.

For clarification -
1. Before getting to Disneyland, I scan the four tickets into the app and name them.
2. Use the paper tickets at the turnstile to get into the park. At this point, we would get the small tickets.
3. Then when we enter either park, I can purchase MaxPass through the app.
4. I can use either the small tickets or the app in order to use the MaxPass for the rides. I have read that the tickets seem to work a bit better.

Question -
I know that PhotoPass is included, so do I just use my phone to scan with the photographers?

Please let me know if I have anything wrong or other tips. Thanks in advance!


----------



## dina444444

sharksfinatic17 said:


> We are going next week. I have four tickets purchased from LMT Club.
> 
> For clarification -
> 1. Before getting to Disneyland, I scan the four tickets into the app and name them.
> 2. Use the paper tickets at the turnstile to get into the park. At this point, we would get the small tickets.
> 3. Then when we enter either park, I can purchase MaxPass through the app.
> 4. I can use either the small tickets or the app in order to use the MaxPass for the rides. I have read that the tickets seem to work a bit better.
> 
> Question -
> I know that PhotoPass is included, so do I just use my phone to scan with the photographers?
> 
> Please let me know if I have anything wrong or other tips. Thanks in advance!


For photopass on your phone in the app in the photos section when your scroll down on the app homepage there is a button that says show photopass code. When you click on it that will display the QR code. You can also get a photopass plastic card from the photopass photographer and add the number into your app. You will have to enter the numbers for all ride attraction photos.


----------



## 10SE

I’m usually a pretty big proponent of digital, but it takes a few clicks to get to the QR code in the app. Not the best UX in my opinion. When I did a multi day ticket, I found it was easier to link a photopass card and just keep that in my pocket. We’re back on AP’s now and with that the photographer can just scan the pass.


----------



## sharksfinatic17

10SE said:


> I’m usually a pretty big proponent of digital, but it takes a few clicks to get to the QR code in the app. Not the best UX in my opinion. When I did a multi day ticket, I found it was easier to link a photopass card and just keep that in my pocket. We’re back on AP’s now and with that the photographer can just scan the pass.


If I use the park tickets, it might be easier to use a photopass card too.


----------



## 10SE

sharksfinatic17 said:


> If I use the park tickets, it might be easier to use a photopass card too.


I think that’s your best bet. I think it’s easier to hand the photographer a card than give them your phone.


----------



## mom2rtk

We just used a Photopass card linked to our PP account. It was very easy. Sometimes the photographer was faster than us and just handed us a new card. Just scan that one in too, or enter the number, and you can use either.

At character meals, just tell them you have MP for the day. They will ask to see it in your app, or your confirmation email for the day, and they will give you a card with the number and QR code to add to your account.


----------



## Xenorye

mom2rtk said:


> At character meals, just tell them you have MP for the day. They will ask to see it in your app, or your confirmation email for the day, and they will give you a card with the number and QR code to add to your account.


I don't think I knew this. Good info. Thanks.


----------



## woodythebeagle

10SE said:


> I think that’s your best bet. I think it’s easier to hand the photographer a card than give them your phone.



You could also take a screen shot of the Photopass QR scan code and use it as your phone's lockscreen wallpaper... then it's readily available right away.


----------



## MaMudduck

I've read the first page of this thread & the last 6 pages and Im not sure if this has been covered already but anyways....I think Maxpass is a good option for me & Dh going for 3days (Mar 13-15)  but I'm not going to have data added to my phone plan (Im from Canada). Is the wifi @ DLR strong enough (like in WDW) to use MaxPass and the app. effectively? I am going to use my own backup plan of taking pictures of the app. FP to be scanned or just using my paper ticket at the return scanners. but will I be able to make new FP's on MP without data over DLR wifi?


----------



## DizneyMommy

MaMudduck said:


> I've read the first page of this thread & the last 6 pages and Im not sure if this has been covered already but anyways....I think Maxpass is a good option for me & Dh going for 3days (Mar 13-15)  but I'm not going to have data added to my phone plan (Im from Canada). Is the wifi @ DLR strong enough (like in WDW) to use MaxPass and the app. effectively? I am going to use my own backup plan of taking pictures of the app. FP to be scanned or just using my paper ticket at the return scanners. but will I be able to make new FP's on MP without data over DLR wifi?


It’s pretty bad for me, I have an iPhone 8 Plus and don’t usually get anything useful from it, even if I’m right in front of a hotspot. I usually turn my WiFi off to save battery for that reason, because it is constantly scanning and trying to connect when I pass near one.

It is not park-wide coverage, there are hotspots you can connect to when close but it does not cover the entire park.


----------



## Niltiac

MaMudduck said:


> I've read the first page of this thread & the last 6 pages and Im not sure if this has been covered already but anyways....I think Maxpass is a good option for me & Dh going for 3days (Mar 13-15)  but I'm not going to have data added to my phone plan (Im from Canada). Is the wifi @ DLR strong enough (like in WDW) to use MaxPass and the app. effectively? I am going to use my own backup plan of taking pictures of the app. FP to be scanned or just using my paper ticket at the return scanners. but will I be able to make new FP's on MP without data over DLR wifi?


I think that if you're not going to have mobile data then a big part of the advantage of MaxPass is lost.  You will have to walk to a hotspot to book your FP, so the benefit of not having to run around collecting FP is diminished.  You might not have to walk as far, but you won't be able to do it wherever you happen to be.  If you're going to make use of MaxPass's other features (photopass, reduced wait time between FP) it might still be worth it, but personally I would either get a data plan or skip it.


----------



## MaMudduck

Niltiac said:


> I think that if you're not going to have mobile data then a big part of the advantage of MaxPass is lost.  You will have to walk to a hotspot to book your FP, so the benefit of not having to run around collecting FP is diminished.  You might not have to walk as far, but you won't be able to do it wherever you happen to be.  If you're going to make use of MaxPass's other features (photopass, reduced wait time between FP) it might still be worth it, but personally I would either get a data plan or skip it.


Not the good news I wanted to hear but thank you for letting me know. I think I will add mobile data so I can use MP.


----------



## 22Tink

MaMudduck said:


> I've read the first page of this thread & the last 6 pages and Im not sure if this has been covered already but anyways....I think Maxpass is a good option for me & Dh going for 3days (Mar 13-15)  but I'm not going to have data added to my phone plan (Im from Canada). Is the wifi @ DLR strong enough (like in WDW) to use MaxPass and the app. effectively? I am going to use my own backup plan of taking pictures of the app. FP to be scanned or just using my paper ticket at the return scanners. but will I be able to make new FP's on MP without data over DLR wifi?


I’m from Canada as well (BC) and Telus has a pretty reasonable travel pass plan that I got. No way I’d try to use MP with only the hotspots in DLR. Honestly, the wifi was practically nonexistent and I wound up using my data for everything.


----------



## minnierunning

I've searched a bit but couldn't see..if I get max pass can I use it to get world of color fast passes or do I still need to go to kiosk? I know it is on a separate system as far as ride fast passes but I am trying to decide on max pass and honestly not having to go to the kiosk first thing would be partially worth it.


----------



## 10SE

minnierunning said:


> I've searched a bit but couldn't see..if I get max pass can I use it to get world of color fast passes or do I still need to go to kiosk? I know it is on a separate system as far as ride fast passes but I am trying to decide on max pass and honestly not having to go to the kiosk first thing would be partially worth it.


No, the shows (WOC, F!) are not bookable via MP.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

minnierunning said:


> ... honestly not having to go to the kiosk first thing would be partially worth it.



WOC FPs have been lasting much longer than they used to, especially when compared to how quickly they used to run out when the show first opened. Now the FPs can last into the afternoon and second show FPs can sometimes last into the evening.


----------



## minnierunning

Thank you! That is very helpful


----------



## disneydani

I have two quick questions.  My family has maxpass for free as part of our premier annual passes.  They are loaded and named on my digital account. 
1)  In order to book the fastpasses, do all of us have to be through the turnstiles or am I able to book them once I am through?
2) if I am in DL and some of my family is in DCA, can I still book all of us as long as we all made it through the various turnstiles?

Thanks!


----------



## dina444444

disneydani said:


> I have two quick questions.  My family has maxpass for free as part of our premier annual passes.  They are loaded and named on my digital account.
> 1)  In order to book the fastpasses, do all of us have to be through the turnstiles or am I able to book them once I am through?
> 2) if I am in DL and some of my family is in DCA, can I still book all of us as long as we all made it through the various turnstiles?
> 
> Thanks!


1) Everyone has to enter through a park turnstile.

2) Yes


----------



## sherilaine

I’m from Canada.  We used MaxPass all 5 days mostly from my phone.  My kids scanned a few FPs from theirs a couple of times too.  I used it for all the pictures too. I used 200 MB of data for the app in our 5 days.  Not bad at all!


----------



## tanyaewa

I feel foolish.... but I can’t seem to find the App in the AppStore?.


----------



## MonocularVision

tanyaewa said:


> I feel foolish.... but I can’t seem to find the App in the AppStore?.



What are you searching? It is just the “Disneyland” app.


----------



## 22Tink

tanyaewa said:


> I feel foolish.... but I can’t seem to find the App in the AppStore?.


I could never find it in the App Store either but if you just google ‘Disneyland app’ you’ll get a link to it.


----------



## tanyaewa

Thx. I was searching in App Store but it dudn5 come up.  I found it though the Disneyland website. Sorry - I was stumped for a moment....


----------



## dec2009mama

this thread is long and not sure if this has been answered or not

can a family (2 adults and 1 child) on parkhoppers buy maxpass for only one person in their party?  or do you have to buy for all 3?   (i have AP with maxpass so I don't know)


----------



## theluckyrabbit

dec2009mama said:


> ...can a family (2 adults and 1 child) on parkhoppers buy maxpass for only one person in their party?  or do you have to buy for all 3?   (i have AP with maxpass so I don't know)



Yes, you can purchase MP for only one ticket or for as many tickets as you'd like. Just make sure that if you want to guarantee that all the FP return times  in the party will be the same, use the paper tickets together at the FP machines, not a combination of MP and paper FP. Sometimes it is possible that MP will give you an earlier return time (if someone else has cancelled their MP FP) than the paper FP machine is giving out -- then your party would end up with 2 different return times. Does this make sense?


----------



## dec2009mama

theluckyrabbit said:


> Yes, you can purchase MP for only one ticket or for as many tickets as you'd like. Just make sure that if you want to guarantee that all the FP return times  in the party will be the same, use the paper tickets together at the FP machines, not a combination of MP and paper FP. Sometimes it is possible that MP will give you an earlier return time (if someone else has cancelled their MP FP) than the paper FP machine is giving out -- then your party would end up with 2 different return times. Does this make sense?


thanks -- they are really getting maxpass b/c of the photopass option they may only use it for one or two rides


----------



## theluckyrabbit

dec2009mama said:


> thanks -- they are really getting maxpass b/c of the photopass option they may only use it for one or two rides



That's what I thought. But we've had a few families surprised by different return times when the one parent used MP and everyone else used the machines. It's just easier to use all the paper tickets together at the machines so that you know all the return times will be the same.


----------



## dec2009mama

theluckyrabbit said:


> That's what I thought. But we've had a few families surprised by different return times when the one parent used MP and everyone else used the machines. It's just easier to use all the paper tickets together at the machines so that you know all the return times will be the same.


for photopass pictures i guess it is best if they grab one of the cards from the photographer and link the code thru the app?  that way the card can be used by both parents, if one is riding
and they have to buy maxpass each and everyday they enter the park


----------



## V.I.N.CENT.

dec2009mama said:


> for photopass pictures i guess it is best if they grab one of the cards from the photographer and link the code thru the app?  that way the card can be used by both parents, if one is riding
> and they have to buy maxpass each and everyday they enter the park


Take a screenshot of the QR code for the pictures in the app, send it to the other parent.  Make the QR code screenshot you lock screen wallpaper for easy access, no need to unlock phone to give to photographer.


----------



## smartlabelprint

dec2009mama said:


> for photopass pictures i guess it is best if they grab one of the cards from the photographer and link the code thru the app?  that way the card can be used by both parents, if one is riding
> and they have to buy maxpass each and everyday they enter the park


You must buy maxpass each day. I’ll warn you. We bought one maxpass yesterday and today for a few adult rides. We have 2 kids. We really haven’t had any maxpass photos. The one by the castle had a really long line. There just haven’t been many phitopass photographers around. Maybe they should try one day and see if it’s worth it to them.

We didn’t buy it for photos. Just warning if that’s the purpose...


----------



## BeccaG

Hey all, I have searched and not found the answer but perhaps I’m just not using the right key words! What is the maximum amount of tickets I could handle or manage from my app for Max Pass? In other words, hypothetically, if I purchase max pass for 30 tickets can I manage them all from my one phone or device?


----------



## whistlinmickey

BeccaG said:


> Hey all, I have searched and not found the answer but perhaps I’m just not using the right key words! What is the maximum amount of tickets I could handle or manage from my app for Max Pass? In other words, hypothetically, if I purchase max pass for 30 tickets can I manage them all from my one phone or device?



I'm not sure what the limits are. I manage six on my account. At one point, I had twelve passes on my account. I would guess that an email to app.support@disneyland.com or a call to Disneyland Resort Tech Support (714-520-6222) might give you the answer.

I would also say that managing a large amount of passes from one account has its downsides. At one point when I wanted to remove unneeded passes, I couldn't do it from the app. I had to call in to tech support. That was last November; I'm not sure if that has changed since then. Also, when visiting the parks with fewer than the full group of passes, it is sometimes a bit awkward to use MaxPass. Even when not all of the passes have been scanned in to the parks, the full list shows up in the screen to get FastPasses. But, of course, passes that haven't been scanned in yet are not eligible to reserve FastPasses. So you have to uncheck the unwanted passes or uncheck all of them and then check only the passes you do want to use. Doing that with 6 passes on the screen was inconvenient, but manageable. If I had 30 passes to manage, I might start thinking paper passes at the FastPass kiosks would be easier!


----------



## Niltiac

BeccaG said:


> Hey all, I have searched and not found the answer but perhaps I’m just not using the right key words! What is the maximum amount of tickets I could handle or manage from my app for Max Pass? In other words, hypothetically, if I purchase max pass for 30 tickets can I manage them all from my one phone or device?


Like PP said, I think that would be really cumbersome and I would only try to manage that many passes from one account if the entire group was definitely going to stay together the whole time and ride all the same rides.  I think it would be a pain to constantly scroll through the list unchecking different tickets all the time.  If possible, with a group that size, I would put the app on several phones and have those people manage sub-groups which are likely to stay together.  For example, if you have four different families making up the 30 people, I would have one person from each family manage their passes.

But that doesn't directly answer your question.  I've never tried to link that many passes so I don't know if there's a limit.


----------



## starry_solo

Are you able to get MaxPass on a comp' ticket?  A friend's family member is signing us in, so I wasn't sure if we could get MaxPass on it.


----------



## Kender

starry_solo said:


> Are you able to get MaxPass on a comp' ticket?  A friend's family member is signing us in, so I wasn't sure if we could get MaxPass on it.



You should be able to. The idea of Disney turning down any money (especially on a ticket they made no money on initially) seems ludicrous.

I've only experienced it with CM comp tickets (the physical comps that can be used without the CM present, not the sign ins), but there was no issue. Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but my understanding with even the sign ins is you will be issued a physical ticket at the turnstile to allow for FP pulling and hopping.

Just scan this into the Disney app and purchase MP.


----------



## CableKC

Just got back from my DL Trip.   

I used to be the guy that would LITERALLY run to get the FastPass for the ride that we wanted to go on the second the next pass is made available and then meet up with the rest of my family while they wait in line for the next ride.    

Now, I just set the reminder on my phone as to when I am eligibale to get my next fast pass and I'm good.  It doesn't matter where I am, whether I am in line or in the restaurant.  

If anyone has doubts about spending the money or not....Spend the extra $10 per person / per day to get the MAX pass.   Add in the PhotoPass option to get all those free download of all the Disney Photos on the rides and the characters?     It's totally worth it for the sheer convenience of it.


----------



## DnA2010

Our party includes myself, my DH, our DD13, our DD1.5, my mom, my sister, her DH, and their DS1.5- can we still get MP for 3 tickets and do rider swap?


----------



## 10SE

DnA2010 said:


> Our party includes myself, my DH, our DD13, our DD1.5, my mom, my sister, her DH, and their DS1.5- can we still get MP for 3 tickets and do rider swap?



Yes. With three MP, the first three of you can go on the ride and get two rider swaps since you have two kids in the party. (Not sure if it matters, but you might want to act as two separate groups when you do this). Each swap will give you three more entries, so your 3 FP essentially become nine rides total.


----------



## smithfamilyof7

I'm sure this has been asked, probably repeatedly, but I'm going to be that person who asks it again. I love the concept of MaxPass. But having a large family, it's hard to swallow the cost of this on top of the crazy amount we pay to get into the park. On the other hand, if it's a huge time saver, maybe it's worth it. We're a family of 7 (5 kids, ages 7-16). Is this worth $70 a day??


----------



## Niltiac

smithfamilyof7 said:


> I'm sure this has been asked, probably repeatedly, but I'm going to be that person who asks it again. I love the concept of MaxPass. But having a large family, it's hard to swallow the cost of this on top of the crazy amount we pay to get into the park. On the other hand, if it's a huge time saver, maybe it's worth it. We're a family of 7 (5 kids, ages 7-16). Is this worth $70 a day??


A big part (but not all) of the time it saves is the physically walking to pull FP. If you have people in your group who legitimately enjoy being the FP runner (maybe an older kid who likes the independence) it might not be that helpful, but I enjoy not having to split up. You can purchase it day-by-day so you can save some money by picking one day when you'll focus on FP rides and just buy it that day.


----------



## midnight star

Sorry if this has been asked, but I tried scrolling through to find my answer but can't. 
Max pass came with my annual pass. Does this mean I only can use max pass to obtain fast passes? If I go with someone who doesn't have the feature on their pass, can I still do paper ones?


----------



## Kender

midnight star said:


> Sorry if this has been asked, but I tried scrolling through to find my answer but can't.
> Max pass came with my annual pass. Does this mean I only can use max pass to obtain fast passes? If I go with someone who doesn't have the feature on their pass, can I still do paper ones?



You can still pull from the kiosks. You're not required to use the app.

You will still have MP rules applied (such as able to pull every 1h30m instead of every 2h), but there is no issue with going about things the "old fashioned way", so to speak.

I have done this myself quite a bit as I am not always with people who have MP like I do on my pass.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

smithfamilyof7 said:


> I'm sure this has been asked, probably repeatedly, but I'm going to be that person who asks it again. I love the concept of MaxPass. But having a large family, it's hard to swallow the cost of this on top of the crazy amount we pay to get into the park. On the other hand, if it's a huge time saver, maybe it's worth it. We're a family of 7 (5 kids, ages 7-16). Is this worth $70 a day??



While the answer to this question is ultimately subjective, I think part of the answer depends on your trip dates. As the pp said, you don't have to buy MP every day of your trip. So you can wait to see how crowded the parks are before deciding whether you'll benefit from MP or whether using paper FPs will be fine. (For example, this past weekend, the lower 3 APs were blocked and the parks weren't super crowded, so MP wasn't absolutely necessary for us. Sunday was a totally different story -- crowds! -- MP all the way.) If you have good FP skills, paper FP can still help you cover quite a bit of ground in a day. Get to the parks early, use those morning hours to get a lot done, then see whether you think you'll need MP that day. And remember, MP isn't good for all rides anyway, only rides that are actually on the FP system (which isn't that many rides overall). So if you'll be focusing on non-FP rides on a certain day, MP won't be any advantage unless one of you gets it for PP.


----------



## 22Tink

smithfamilyof7 said:


> I'm sure this has been asked, probably repeatedly, but I'm going to be that person who asks it again. I love the concept of MaxPass. But having a large family, it's hard to swallow the cost of this on top of the crazy amount we pay to get into the park. On the other hand, if it's a huge time saver, maybe it's worth it. We're a family of 7 (5 kids, ages 7-16). Is this worth $70 a day??


I’ve used it as a party of 2 with myself and DD and I’ll continue to use it because it will probably continue to just be us 2 until the rest of the family decides they want to do Disney again. $20 a day is worth it to me not to have to drag my daughter around to the kiosks. If our whole family of 6 was there I might rethink it, especially if DH or one of the older kids are able to be a FP runner and can grab the FP for everyone. You can choose your days, as well. When we did our day focusing on the non FP rides in fantasyland I didn’t purchase it. Maybe you could just purchase it for a day or 2 when you want to knock out some of the bigger rides?


----------



## DnA2010

Are the Max Passes issued on the Ap completely aligned with the physical machines? One of the main advantages is that you can see everything available and their current return times right?


----------



## DLRExpert

DnA2010 said:


> Are the Max Passes issued on the Ap completely aligned with the physical machines? One of the main advantages is that you can see everything available and their current return times right?



There are some instances when they are aligned or slightly later.
Most of the time the MP will give you an earlier return time than what is shown on the app.


----------



## Niltiac

DnA2010 said:


> Are the Max Passes issued on the Ap completely aligned with the physical machines? One of the main advantages is that you can see everything available and their current return times right?


Even if you don't have MaxPass, you can still see FP return times on the app, you just have to look at the individual rides instead of having a nice consolidated list. 

My understanding of the return times is that the kiosks and the app will both be issuing the same return time, _however _people using MP on the app will be offered an earlier return time if it becomes available (which happens when someone who pulled a FP earlier in the day cancels it).  So when you pull up MP you might initially be offered a time earlier than the kiosks are giving out, but if you refresh a couple of times it should go back to the current kiosk return time.  If you're trying to match your return time with other people in your party who don't have MP, the easiest thing is probably just to pull from the kiosks.


----------



## LadyRayado

Kender said:


> You should be able to. The idea of Disney turning down any money (especially on a ticket they made no money on initially) seems ludicrous.
> 
> I've only experienced it with CM comp tickets (the physical comps that can be used without the CM present, not the sign ins), but there was no issue. Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but my understanding with even the sign ins is you will be issued a physical ticket at the turnstile to allow for FP pulling and hopping.
> 
> Just scan this into the Disney app and purchase MP.



Is "signing in" the same as using Main Gates? We're going with my sister, WDW CM, and using her Main Gate tickets to enter. I'm hoping we can still purchase MaxPass?


----------



## Kender

LadyRayado said:


> Is "signing in" the same as using Main Gates? We're going with my sister, WDW CM, and using her Main Gate tickets to enter. I'm hoping we can still purchase MaxPass?



First question: to the best of my knowledge, yes. But as I mentioned, I've only personally witnessed use of the physical comp tickets (from a WDW CM) at DLR which is entirely different and doesn't require the presence of the CM they belonged to.

I'm probably not the best to have quoted asking this, lol! I have a DLR AP and only used my friend's entries at WDW. My experience with the comp tickets was my WDW CM friend using ones she still had from before she moved away from Florida (and this ceased being a CM) and I was using my Sig+.

Second question: Yes. I'd be very shocked if not. Those tickets are good for kiosk obtained FPs so it would be silly to not be available for MP.


----------



## DizneyMommy

LadyRayado said:


> Is "signing in" the same as using Main Gates? We're going with my sister, WDW CM, and using her Main Gate tickets to enter. I'm hoping we can still purchase MaxPass?


You can add MaxPass to any admission media as long as you are willing to pay for it. Two separate things ;-)


----------



## LadyRayado

Thank you both! First DL trip, so excited but clueless lol.


----------



## MisWal

If I go to MM in DL at 7 am, can I make MP for a DCA ride if it doesn't open until 8 am?  Or do I have to wait until DCA opens to make MP for DCA rides?


----------



## DLRExpert

MisWal said:


> If I go to MM in DL at 7 am, can I make MP for a DCA ride if it doesn't open until 8 am?  Or do I have to wait until DCA opens to make MP for DCA rides?


Yes


----------



## twodogs

You can make MP for EITHER park once you scan into ANY park, no matter if that park is open yet for the day.  But the FP return time will not be during EMH and will be at regular park opening time for either park, at the earliest.


----------



## tink89

We have a group of 14 people going during Christmas week. I used MP on our last visit but it was just DH and two kids so i handled the MP with my phone. From reading through different threads i have a few questions and want to make sure i understand correctly.

--I can scan everyone in to a party and just select all for a MP? Last trip i just selected one at a time I didn't see or look for the option because it was not necessary.
--Will I be able to get 14 MP tickets at the same time for rides? Anyone experience with large groups?
--We can all just use the ticket to scan in right?My phone or anyone is not needed after selecting a MP?
--Once I have added everyone tickets to my account ca they still add to theirs? Can say one of the families add their own tickets to their own account also with MP?

Last year i remembered to scan our ticket in to the app but I got held up a bit because we also had to sign out tickets. We can add and sign tickets before hand right? That way all they do is take a picture? I usually forget and we usually only have 3-6 people with us but i do not want to hold up the lines with 14 people.

TIA


----------



## cyndiella

twodogs said:


> You can make MP for EITHER park once you scan into ANY park, no matter if that park is open yet for the day.  But the FP return time will not be during EMH and will be at regular park opening time for either park, at the earliest.


Is this still correct info??  because I read somewhere that you can only get a FP for the park you scanned your ticket at... I'm a newbie at MP and DL so I need all the info I can get!  Thanks


----------



## Skyegirl1999

cyndiella said:


> Is this still correct info??  because I read somewhere that you can only get a FP for the park you scanned your ticket at... I'm a newbie at MP and DL so I need all the info I can get!  Thanks


Yes, this is correct if you're using Maxpass.


----------



## HydroGuy

cyndiella said:


> Is this still correct info??  because I read somewhere that you can only get a FP for the park you scanned your ticket at... I'm a newbie at MP and DL so I need all the info I can get!  Thanks





Skyegirl1999 said:


> Yes, this is correct if you're using Maxpass.


Correct advice and for good measure we just did this last week ourselves. Multiple times.


----------



## Winnowill

Skyegirl1999 said:


> Yes, this is correct if you're using Maxpass.


Note that the MP system doesn't seem to know whether or not your tickets are hoppers. In other words, if you have single-park tickets, you can still get FPs for the other park. You just won't be able to get into the other park to use them.


----------



## Little E

I apologize if this has already been asked and answered somewhere in this thread, but I'm wondering about how Maxpass works when you purchase it as part of a package with the DLH.  Long story very short, I originally purchased a package for August, 2018 for the DLH and park hopper tickets last fall, and at the time, MP wasn't available to be added to my package.  After reading lots of the info on the Disboards, I was sold on MP and I was totally prepared to buy MP each day when we scanned into the parks.  Recently, I rebooked to take advantage of the summer 2018 discount, and I was able to add MP to my package.  

So, how does MP work when it's part of a DLH package?  Since I've already paid for it as part of my package, how do I access it and use it?  How does the DL app know that I've purchased is as part of a package?  Am I right to assume I still only have access to FPs day by day? This will be our first trip to DL, and I thought I had things sort of figured out when I knew I would purchasing MP day by day once we scanned into the parks.  Now that it's part of my package, I'm not sure how I access MP?  Anyone who can walk me through accessing MP as part of a package...I'd so appreciate it!

Thank you so much!


----------



## Niltiac

I would imagine that if you pre-purchase MaxPass with your package, it would be linked to the tickets and you wouldn't need to do anything special to activate it.  I have MaxPass on my AP, and when I open the app I have the option "Get FASTPASS with Disney MaxPass" without needing to do anything extra to activate it day to day. I suspect it would work the same for you - once you get your tickets and link them to the app maxpass will already be there.  I can't speak from experience though.


----------



## Little E

Thank you so much, @Niltiac !  That totally makes sense.


----------



## dina444444

Little E said:


> Thank you so much, @Niltiac !  That totally makes sense.


It should work as listed above when it’s included on the ticket the app recognizes that when you load the ticket into the app.


----------



## mcz100

I'm trying to understand the MP vs. fast pass.  Sounds like with MP I can do it all from the app vs. running to the fast past kiosks.  But not available for all rides.

We are coming for 1 day the end of July.  I haven't bought my tickets yet.  I'm wondering after I buy my tickets on the app am I able to book fast pass rides or do I have to buy max pass in order to do that?  I am thinking I will buy the Max Pass anyway but I was curious how it all works after buying the pass.  Since we are going in 2 weeks is there even going to be any fast passes or max passes left?? UGH!

I have only been to Disney World so this is new to me.  We are getting the hopper pass hopefully we will be able to see a lot since this is our 1st time.  I am bringing my 2 girls and hubby is taking our son somewhere else for the day...they aren't huge disney fans like us!  Wish we could do more than 1 day...


----------



## dina444444

mcz100 said:


> I'm trying to understand the MP vs. fast pass.  Sounds like with MP I can do it all from the app vs. running to the fast past kiosks.  But not available for all rides.
> 
> We are coming for 1 day the end of July.  I haven't bought my tickets yet.  I'm wondering after I buy my tickets on the app am I able to book fast pass rides or do I have to buy max pass in order to do that?  I am thinking I will buy the Max Pass anyway but I was curious how it all works after buying the pass.  Since we are going in 2 weeks is there even going to be any fast passes or max passes left?? UGH!
> 
> I have only been to Disney World so this is new to me.  We are getting the hopper pass hopefully we will be able to see a lot since this is our 1st time.  I am bringing my 2 girls and hubby is taking our son somewhere else for the day...they aren't huge disney fans like us!  Wish we could do more than 1 day...


Nothing is booked in advance with MP or FP. It’s all day of. I would basically compare it to old paper fp. The only difference is that when you buy MP you can book the FPs via the app and not go to the machine. If you haven’t bought your tickets yet and you are going to buy them direct from Disney you can buy them with maxpass included.


----------



## BriannaRuth

mcz100 said:


> I'm trying to understand the MP vs. fast pass.  Sounds like with MP I can do it all from the app vs. running to the fast past kiosks.  But not available for all rides.



Just to clarify ... MP is available for all of the rides that FP is available for, but neither are available for all rides.

You can book your first MP attraction as soon as you enter the park, and you can book only for that day.  You do not get to choose times, you get the next available.  As Dina said, it's basically an electronic version of a FP.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

mcz100 said:


> I'm trying to understand the MP vs. fast pass.  Sounds like with MP I can do it all from the app vs. running to the fast past kiosks.  But not available for all rides...



Here is the current list of rides on the FP/MP system and also some basic information about FP/MP: https://disneyland.disney.go.com/guest-services/fastpass/.

This thread will give you lots of helpful information for your trip planning: A DLR Guide for WDW Vets.


----------

